#ubuntu-ru 2011-05-23
<Saymon21> как бы я это не хотел знать уже :(
<Saymon21> но поздно
<Saymon21> .
 * trancecore пытается клацать автодополнение в браузере =(
<velessky> Я в шоке, дорогие товарищи....
<velessky> http://computers.shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=i7+8gb&_sacat=58058&_odkw=i7+8&_osacat=58058&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313
<velessky> Нам бы такие цены.
<|Amblnb|> Только не в долорах а в рублях...
 * TomFarr сделал обою - http://bit.ly/iZwJfb
<uvvtu> просыпайтесь москали
<skai> Москаль (укр. москаль, белор. маскаль, польск. moskal) в украинском, польском, белорусском языках — прозвище, употребляемое по отношению к русским. В русском языке обладает выраженной негативной коннотацией. Может
<skai> употребляться как в оскорбительном[1], так и в ироническом, шуточном смысле.
<skai> @kban --user uvvtu 84600 сутки на исправление своего негативного отношения к другим национальностям.
<Henoxek> думаю здесь был иронический, а не оскорбительный смысл
<rapidsp> Henoxek: когда каждый день одно и то же это по меньшей мере не умно
<crazymouse> а главное выраженная уверенность ру=москаль
<zizitop> москаль=москвич
<crazymouse> я не москвич, но часто слышу в отношении себя москаль
<zizitop> я в отношении себя не разу не слышал. наверное за уралом потому что
<crazymouse> а я в сибири, но просто иногда приходится общасться
<zizitop> китайцы обзывают?
<novns> у китайцев для всех не-китайцев есть какое-то слово
<novns> забыл
<novns> означает невоспитанного чужеземца с дурными манерами, не умеющего вести себя среди приличных людей (китайцев)
<chapt> ну в русском языке тоже такое слово есть )
<novns> chapt, им можно назвать любого чужеземца?
<skai> в каждом языке есть плохие слова.это не повод обсуждать и употреблять их в приличном обществе.точка.
<novns> chapt, без отсылки на конкретную национальность
<chapt> novns: в принципе да, но в основном данное слово применяется к кавказцам
<novns> я что-то не помню таколго
<novns> chapt, вы не можете назвать этим словом англичанина, например
<novns> или там француза
<novns> а у китайцев слово универсальное
<beerseller> Универсальное слово: иностранец?
<novns> не, с оскорбительным значением
<novns> <novns> означает невоспитанного чужеземца с дурными манерами, не умеющего вести себя среди приличных людей (китайцев)
<novns> а какая там национальность, им всё равно
<xoveax>  Можно ли заставить gvim, чтобы новые файлы он открывал во вкладке, а не в отдельном окне?
<Maratich> xoveax: http://chevalry.livejournal.com/173815.html вот это катит?
<xoveax> Maratich, спасибо, мне уже ответили: gvim --remote-tab
<Maratich> ок
<hdog> Подскажите плиз в каком конфиге вписывается название рабочей группы
<Henoxek> smb.conf?
<Henoxek> вобщем workgroup = NAME в секции [global] файла smb.conf
<hdog> спасибо, затупил
<^DEMOSS^> борое дубро
<^DEMOSS^> доброе утро
<^DEMOSS^> =)
<SergeyIT> ку
<^DEMOSS^> хотя уже нифига не утро :) хоро я так поспал )
<romankrv> привет всем. подскажите как командой find искать по нескольким расширениям-- например *.css *.js *.py. я узаю так find -name "*.css"   то есть как добавить туда и др расширения
<crazymouse> romankrv: попробуйте locate  *.css *.js *.py
<[v-8]_jupiter> romankrv: -or пишешь для find
<[v-8]_jupiter> find . -name "*.css*" -or -name "*.js"
<Dinamic-Adm> Кто знает как заставить pidgin отображать веб статус icq на сайте?
<rapidsp> в настройках учетки нет чтоли?
<Dinamic-Adm> неа
<rapidsp> я наоборот все время отключаю :)
<Dinamic-Adm> мне надо чтобы на сайте он отображался
<rapidsp> плагины посмотри, может там есть
<Saymon21> привет всем
<paul3> привет
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ты тут?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: чего ?
<inkvizitor68sl> в жаббу напиши
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: в которую?
<skai> zsh или debian pro?
<hT_> кто знает что делать если нет дров для wi-fi адаптера моего но линукс его видит и даже мак адрес видит
<jham> какой чип
<Henoxek> есть ли какой-то клиент xmpp с поддержкой аудио- и видео- конференций между несколькими участниками? (по типу скайпа)
<Henoxek> (для linux и желательно без wine)
<victor0000> hT_: ifconfig -a
<jham> Henoxek: насчёт xmpp вот не знаю.. ekiga помоему не xmpp используте. но конференции может.
<vladgobelen> skai: А я баг убунту нашел
<skai> vladgobelen: ты хочешь, чтоыб я тебе баг генту нашел в ответ?
<vladgobelen> skai: в вайне не работает колесо мыши (в системе работает). На генту на той же версии вайна все работает идеально.
<vladgobelen> skai: ну ка, подумай, что может быть?)
<skai> vladgobelen: ахз.какая игра?
<skai> и какая мышь
<skai> ядро одно и тоже?
<skai> тысячи причин
<vladgobelen> а4 х7
<vladgobelen> у меня такая же
<SergeyIT> и какая вайн
<vladgobelen> последний из репо
<vladgobelen> 1.3.15
<zizitop> сдаётся мне, что ядро тут не при чём
<vladgobelen> в самой системе колесо работает
<zizitop> конфиги вайна разные просто
<jham> это не убунты баг
<vladgobelen> А чего?
<skai> zizitop: не сдавайся:)а4 икс 7 серии работают с сюрпризами у многих.
<jham> не знаю
<Henoxek> а может не конфиги а набор наложенных патчей?
<zizitop> генты  баг :)
<skai> jham: для него все, что в убунте - баг убунты.даже если это есть и в вайне :)
<vladgobelen> ну в генту же работает..
<vladgobelen> единственное отличие - убунту
<jham> skai: агась. (сними медаль)
<Henoxek> если генту переименовать в убунту, оно продолжит работать? )
<skai> jham: ты со вчера так и сидел?
<skai> vladgobelen: а ядро?одно и тоже?
<skai> vladgobelen: сам собирал?
<jham> я не тольго со вчера, а с хз когда
<zizitop> поdiff-ай в ~/.wine. и найдёшь, в чём разница
<skai> jham: спорим что со вчера?
<SergeyIT> vladgobelen, не единственное, в одном случае за компом гентушник, а в другом - убунтовод )
<vladgobelen> skai: ядро стандартное в убунту.. у меня 38.2
<skai> jham: если я прав - не сниму
<skai> vladgobelen: а в генте?
<vladgobelen> skai: уточняю: в убунту стандарт, в генту 38.2
<skai> как по русски сказать бекап?
<jham> skai: ты имеешь ввиду с каких пор медаль или с каких пор я на канале?
<skai> vladgobelen: хорошо.намекну.в разных выпусках убунты разные ядра
<zizitop> skai: резервная копия
<SergeyIT> skai, резервное копирование?
<skai> jham: с каких пор медальку дал
<jham> skai: это вчера, да
<vladgobelen> skai: 11.04 убунту
<skai> zizitop: а одним словом?
<skai> мне односложное надо.я вроде помню, что было такое.но вот...
<skai> @devoice jham
<skai> от лаги на мегафоне
<vladgobelen> ядро 2.6.38-8
<SergeyIT> skai, может архив подойдет?
<skai> архивация
<skai> во
<skai> вот то слово
<vladgobelen> нет, архивация это другое
<SergeyIT> skai, из вики - "Резервное копирование не следует путать с архивация."
<vladgobelen> skai: тоесть идей нету?
<skai> vladgobelen: я тебе уже сказал.а4 с патчами от убунты работают с сюрпризом.генту то ты обновлял?чеж не сделал тоже с убунтой?
<skai> а теперь извинте меня - у меня суп варится
<zizitop> из чего? из пельменей?
<skai> из курицы и вермишельки
<zizitop> да ты, оказывается, ещё и кулинар.
<Saymon21> )
<skai> дык.повзрослеешь.начнешь жить самостоятельно - научишься готовить:)у тебя все впереди:)
<flintstone> привет всем
<vladgobelen> zizitop: не слушай задротов.. готовить должна жена
<zizitop> моя не умеет готовить.
<flintstone> кто сталкивался с проблемой хотмэйла в пидгине в последнее время..
<flintstone> он вообще не подключается..
<alone> тоже нужна подсказка. Произошел фефолт профиля(все фыайлы и конфиги сталы стнадартными) есть возможность вернуть данные? в поиске пусто
<rapidsp> фефолт профиля? ))
<alone> простите ,очепчтки у меня
<SergeyIT> самопроизвольно? Это как?
<skai> zizitop: он просит не слушать его:)
<zizitop> :)
<rapidsp> после фефолта тофарищ отсоефинился :)
<rapidsp> alone: чем фефолт то делал?
<Antiban> привет всем. такой вопрос. есть локалка на линуксе и сквид. доступ к 3 сайтам как сделать доступ к другим. пароль супермена знаю :)
<wechat> Apache config files не?
<Antiban> Wechat ты мне
<Henoxek> есть какой-нить формат медиаконтейнера, который поддерживает смену качества потока?
<wechat> Ну на сквиде веб-морда была же (когда я его последний раз видел).
<Henoxek> например чтобы часть видео передавалась в 576p, а другая - в 1080p
<wechat> Antiban: ты про /var/www или про squid?
<Antiban> Wechat про squid
<Saymon21> claws-mail пробовал кто? Стоит ставить вместо evolution?
<wechat> А чем не устроила?
<Saymon21> так, ради интереса думаю поставить, опробовать.
<wechat> хм
<Saymon21> Вот и спрашиваю, мб кто пробовал:)
<wechat> "пробовал" звучит как-то о другом ^
<Saymon21> хм
<wechat> ^м
<skai> !ubuntu-tweak
<ubuntuhelp> Программа, предназначенная для тонкой настройки параметров операционной системы Ubuntu Linux и рабочего стола Gnome. Подробней http://goo.gl/MgKHy
<skai> нормально:)
<wechat> Я думал Confity.
<a931bw> Привет всем
<a931bw> У меня есть ноутбук 15,4 экран
<a931bw> нативное разрешение 1440х900.
<a931bw> Можно-ли поставить 1920х1200?
<skai> можно
<_GerarD_> а для чего
<_GerarD_> телевизор подключил?
<wechat> xrandr?
<a931bw> геррард, нет, просто сейчас у ноутов с 15,4 разрешение делают 1920х1200
<Slukin> послушайте, я вообще ламер конечно, но скажите, что такое иксы???
<a931bw> а у меня старенкий ноут но экран тоже 15,4 поэтому подумал может могу увеличить разрешение экрана
<vladgobelen> Slukin: то, что отображает графику
<a931bw> wechat: Size 1920x1200 not found in available modes
<Slukin> vladgobelen: а подробней?
<vladgobelen> Slukin: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xorg
<a931bw> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window_System
<admin-skif-biz> разрешение экрана желательно устанавливать равным разрешению матрицы. Иначе падает четкость
<Slukin> vladgobelen: мало что понял, но спасибо) ) )
<vladgobelen> Slukin: вон выше ссылка понятнее
<vladgobelen> Slukin:  http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window_System
<a931bw> admin-skif-biz, a Size 1920x1200 not found in available modes, обойти можно?
<Slukin> vladgobelen: а что значит "отображаются иксы"?
<admin-skif-biz> a931bw, тогда приедтся попытаться
<a931bw> попытатся что?
<vladgobelen> Slukin: хз
<Slukin> vladgobelen: вот пример взял выше: "jham: BasicXP: иксов там нет?"
<vladgobelen> Slukin: не вижу такой фразы)
<vladgobelen> Slukin: если это относится к дистрибутиву, значит что иксы отсутствуют и только консоль.. иксы придется доставлять..
<a931bw> Slukin: Проще говоря, Х = Графика
<sharikoff> http://joyreactor.ru/uploads/1305652507209761.gif
<Slukin> т.е. графический интерфес???
<a931bw> yep
<Slukin> кстати, кто мне скажет насколько верна следующая новость, и какие могут быть последствия??? Меня она вчера очень сильно огорчила
<Slukin> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=30627
 * a931bw is Restarting X
<vladgobelen> Slukin: Да, новость верна.
<vladgobelen> Slukin: Просто в россии открытые лицензии незаконны.
<skai> vladgobelen: 4.2
<Slukin> vladgobelen: Чистой воды идиотизм или желание чиновников в очередной раз заработать побольше денег
<skai> vladgobelen: законны
<vladgobelen> Slukin: именно
<skai> vladgobelen: просто проверяющие не знают инородную речь и привыкли, что законно только то, на чем блестяшка майкрософт висит
<skai> вот чинуши на своей тупости и решили нагреть еще немного распила
<vladgobelen> Slukin: Например ты можешь опубликовать продукт под свободной лицензией. Через неделю взять и закрыть его.. И это будет законно. Все, кто используют - обязаны будут платить.
<Slukin> достали уже все эти пакости со стороны "слуг народа" ... пусть не служат нам, но хотя бы не мешают жить...
<a931bw> Кто посоветует менялку языка для  Флуксбокса?
<a931bw> а то, setxkbmap уже бесит
<TomFarr> a931bw, gXNeur
<Henoxek> vladgobelen> Slukin: Просто в россии открытые лицензии незаконны. --> уже вроде много раз обсуждалось что все законно
<Henoxek> единственный баг - проверки могут сколь угодно часто проводиться
<Henoxek> хоть каждый день могут менты приходить и изымать оборудование для "экспертизы"
<skai> Henoxek: не могут
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: Не со стороны юзера
<skai> Henoxek: для изътия нужнео решение суда
<Slukin> Henoxek: тут дело в другом... такие лицензии не незаконны, а неприбыльны для проверяющей стороны... вот и пытаются их сделать вне закона
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: Со стороны создателя
<Henoxek> для юзера да
<Henoxek> а для предприятий - проверки могут проводиться без решения суда
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: [21:50:09] <vladgobelen> Slukin: Например ты можешь опубликовать продукт под свободной лицензией. Через неделю взять и закрыть его.. И это будет законно. Все, кто используют - обязаны будут платить.
<skai> Henoxek: проверки - да.изъятие - только по решению
<a931bw> TomFarr, a zvuk ubrat' mozno? :)
<Henoxek> разве свободная лицензия может быть закрыта в дальнейшем?
<skai> Henoxek: посмотри на симбиан
<Henoxek> свободное ПО, если речь о предприятии, обязательно должно фигурировать на учете
<Henoxek> в бухгалтерии
<skai> Henoxek: там все очень хитро выдержано.
<Henoxek> с ценой 0 за покупку и какую-то цену за обслуживание (если оно есть)
<skai> Henoxek: даже несвободное должно быть
<TomFarr> a931bw, можно
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: По российскому законодательству можно закрыть.. Потому свободные лицензии тут незаконны, как я выше сказал
<Henoxek> skai, про несвободное понятно итак)
<skai> 04 счет.нематериальные активы
<skai> Henoxek: и цена у него будет не нулевая.ибо складывается из всех затрат, включая зряплату сотрудникам за установку и внедрение
<Henoxek> vladgobelen законодательство не запрещает "незакрытие", оно дает право разработчику "закрыть" если он хочет и нет других ограничений же
<Henoxek> или как то так
<skai> Henoxek: кто бы не устанавливал - за это время ему будет начислена зп.плюс затраты на внедрение
<Henoxek> хотя лучше у юристов спросить
<Henoxek> skai ну так да, это и с вендой также
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: суть в том, что открытые лицензии тут тупо не работают..
<skai> Henoxek: это с любым нематериальным активом
<skai> vladgobelen: работают
<skai> vladgobelen: просто не все знают об этом
<Henoxek> vladgobelen открытая лицензия дает право на копирование и изменение
<skai> но незнание - не меняет фактов
<Henoxek> а законодательство не запрещает предоставление такого права кому угодно
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: Зато дает возможность закрыть и потребовать возмещения)
<skai> vladgobelen: нет.словосочетание "обратной силы не имеет" - тоже немаловажно
<Henoxek> gpl это запрещает же, а если разработчик выпускает программу под gpl, значит он сам согласен с этой лицензией
<vladgobelen> skai: Нет, лицензии подчиняются законодательству, но не наоборот.
<Henoxek> и выкладывает исходники в открытый доступ, чтобы обеспечить выполнение
<skai> vladgobelen: я тебе про законодательство и говорю.
<a931bw> TomFarr, спасибо! Works great :)
<skai> vladgobelen: ты бы хоть почитал бы гражданский кодекс чтоли
<skai> а то пока все, что ты говоришь: "слышал от шурина соседа моего друга васи, но точно не знаю.а вам расскажу"
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: Выкладывают.. Например ты этим воспользовался
<Slukin> vladgobelen: skai: Нет, лицензии подчиняются законодательству, но не наоборот. У МЕЛКОМЯГКИХ если нет наклейки на компьютере, то лицензия не действительна, даже если чеки имеются
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: Тут мне стукнула моча в голову и я все закрыл.. Ты обязан все это или оплатить или отказаться..
<Slukin> и законодатели похоже с этим согласны
<Slukin> вот прецедент
<skai> Slukin: ты хоть читал о чем?
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: Это противоречит лицензии
<Henoxek> vladgobelen но это нужно сделать заранее и предупредить о закрытии
<skai> Slukin: господи нанес хрень и гордо смотришь на всех.похвалить тебя и дать печеньку?или очки и букварик все таки
<vladgobelen> skai: Следовательно?
<Henoxek> к тому же, если были вклады других разработчиков, нужно их согласие
<Henoxek> или выбрасывать все их наработки
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: Да без проблем.. тебя предупредят)
<Henoxek> вобщем предупреждать разработчик должен путем публикации в СМИ, либо на сайте проекта
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: А что значит, если лицензия нарушает законодательство?
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: Правильно - лицензия недействительна..
<skai> vladgobelen: следовательно я могу пользоваться версией без обновления пока не надоест или купить новую версию.ибо закон обратной силы не имеет и не распространяется на то, что было выпущено до
<Henoxek> она не нарушает, она ограничивает права разработчика
<skai> так что действительно
<Henoxek> причем с его согласия
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: Она именно нарушает..
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: Ибо несовместима с законом
<a931bw> a931bw ~ $ xrandr -s 1920x1200
<a931bw> Size 1920x1200 not found in available modes
<vladgobelen> skai: Не имеешь
<a931bw> как обойти?
<skai> vladgobelen: имею
<skai> vladgobelen: ты почитай гражданский кодекс
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: Вобщем закон действует для всех, включая лицензии, кроме skai
<Henoxek> vladgobelen какие именно пункты делают её несовместимой?
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: Для него закон не существует
<skai> vladgobelen: потом говори.с твоей безграмотностью правовой говорить бессмысленно
<Henoxek> или лучше статьи
<skai> vladgobelen: гражданский кодекс - не закон?
<skai> господи ты еще глупее, чем я думал
<chapt> a931bw: а ты уверен что твой монитор поддерживает такое разрешение?
<chapt> и какое вообще его родное разрешение?
<Henoxek> кстати, как обычно решаются споры вида "в коммерческой программе использован код малоизвестной gpl-программы"
<skai> chapt: если у него ноут - то матрица скорее всего ен поддерживает
<Henoxek> как происходит доказательство того, что коммерческая стырила из свободной, а не наоборот?
<zizitop> skai: да ты, оказывается, ещё и юриспруденцией увлекаешься.
<skai> zizitop: мне как часть специализации - защита интеллектуальной собственности была преподана
<chapt> skai: дык поэтому и спрашиваю что у него и точно ли железо поддерживает
<skai> chapt: ноут не будет всеподдерживающие матрицы лепить.дорого.
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: Статья 1629 ГК РФ
<a931bw> chapt: нет, не уверен
<chapt> skai: давай сначало узнаем, может у него стационар ) пусть ответит сам )
<a931bw> chapt: нет, а как это проверить?
<a931bw> И да у меня ноут, я уже говорил
<skai> chapt: он начал с того, что у него ноут 15.4
<chapt> a931bw: а какое родное разрешение?
<a931bw> 1440[900
<chapt> a931bw: ну так его и ставь даже если он поддерживает желаемое тобой. изображение мыльным будет
<skai> chapt: ему просто лупу подарили на праздники:)а использовать негде.вот и хочет разрешение увеличить
<zizitop> у меня тоже ноут ноут 15.4. 1366х768
<a931bw> Скай, 1440x900 мне не хватает
<a931bw> хотя у меня стационарник стоит pf lheubv столом, там моник 19" и разрешение 1440x900 Ж)
<chapt> ну тут 2 выхода - либо подрубать внешний монитор, либо менять ноут, прост опоменять разрешение не очень комфортно для глаз будет, ап узнать что поддерживает - спроси у яндекса или на сайте проиводителя глянь
<Henoxek> vladgobelen может это и дурной тон давать ссылки на хабрахабр, но я все же сделаю) http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/copyright/119762/
<Slukin> vladgobelen: не нашел такой статьи
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: И?
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: Плакаться о маразме можно долго, но закон есть закон.
<a931bw> http://www.glavmag.su/product/61118/
<Henoxek> проблема как бы может возникнуть если разработчик внезапно сменит лицензию
<Henoxek> но с линуксом это вряд ли произойдет
<Henoxek> так что в этом плане чисот
<Henoxek> *чисто
<a931bw> Size 1680x1050 not found in available modes
<a931bw> хотя написано что берет 1680 на 1050
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: ГПЛ хороша тем, что не позволит закрыть.. А в россии она не действует, ибо закрыть всетаки можно
<Henoxek> для раши криэйтив коммонс есть
<Henoxek> хз годен ли он для программировния
<Henoxek> но думаю можно лицензировать софт под страну
<wechat> Henoxek: почему нельзя ссылки?
<Henoxek> Статья 1629 ГК РФ:
<Henoxek> Автор имеет право отказаться от ранее принятого решения об обнародовании произведения (право на отзыв) при условиивозмещения лицу, которому отчуждено исключительное право на произведение или предоставлено право использования произведения, причин
<Henoxek> енных таким решением убытков.
<Slukin> а разве не проще внести поправку и считать эту статью недействительной и принять лицензию ГПЛ, чем плясать с бубном и придумывать что-то новое
<Slukin> ???
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: Вобщем суть такая: Никогда не пользуйся продуктами созданными в пределах РФ.
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: Здесь закона нет.
<Henoxek> 1C?
<Henoxek> =)
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: плевать
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: 1с, софт, домены ру/рф
<Henoxek> еще облака в ру)
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: Это использовать нельзя, если не хочешь проблем.
<Henoxek> а-ля клодо или что-то в этом роде
<wechat> vladgobelen: Чем .ru то плох домен?
<Henoxek> ру-центром
<Henoxek> =)
<vladgobelen> wechat: Почитай про рутрекер
<wechat> А де тода? :)
<vladgobelen> wechat: Он же торрентс.ру бывший
<Henoxek> на кокосовых островах
<Henoxek> еще от регистратора зависит
<Henoxek> ты можешь например взять .com у русского регистратора, эффект тот же
<Henoxek> просто уберут делегирование и все
<vladgobelen> wechat: И это далеко не единичный случай. Давно уже является стандартом, что зона ру вне закона.
<wechat> ".co" ".us" лучше?
<vladgobelen> wechat: орг, ком
<Henoxek> .xxx рулит
<wechat> * xxx sucks ^)
<wechat> * rutracker.xxx
<Henoxek> говорят на порнолаб покушаются)
<Henoxek> вот и будет замена в ххх
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: там не на домен, а на хостинг..
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: это уже украина
<wechat> It works!
<Henoxek> а
<wechat> Как сказал один политик про компромат "Сайт на Украине, владелец в Америке. Процессуируй."
<vladgobelen> wechat: Только ты учитывай, что можно закрывать не домен, а хостинг, как случай выше. Изымают сервера и все.
<vladgobelen> Потому хостинг тоже лучше искать иностранный.
<Henoxek> могут просто перекрыть транзит до сервера
<Henoxek> особенно актуально если хостинг за границей
<wechat> Чего мне вспомнилось >На днях президент Медведев рассказывал о том, как легко у него получилось зарегистрировать компанию в Сингапуре, не отходя от своего компьютера.
<a931bw> у меня есть HD ready Телевизор
<a931bw> какое разрешение экрана ставить для него надо?
<a931bw> Nvidia-settings находит только 1024*846
<a931bw> или как-то так
<Henoxek> full HD или не full?
<Henoxek> наверное 720xчего то там
<Henoxek> если фул, наверное 1080xчего то там)
<a931bw> рв ready
<a931bw> HD ready
<Henoxek> мну соврал
<Henoxek> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/HD_Ready
<Henoxek> там таблица есть
<Henoxek> для просто HD ready - 720 строк в (16:9)
<Henoxek> вобщем вот 1280x720 гарантированный минимум
 * a931bw reboot
<wechat> a931bw: now?
<a931bw> ?
<SethWanderer> привет всем, у меня не плучается воспользоваться WINE не запускает и не устанавливает виндовые файлы
<Henoxek> а пишет что?
<chapt> а как ты пытаешься установить?
<vladgobelen> Пишет, что нет прав на запуск
<Saymon21> chmod +x вроде
<zizitop> раздел с файлами смонтирован -х
<SethWanderer> The file '/home/seth/.wine/drive_c/CInstall.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<chapt> ну так сделай его исполняемым
<wechat> sudo chmod +x file
<zizitop> раздел с файлами смонтирован -х
<User529[web]> народ подскажите как результат выдачи в консоли сохранит в файл?
<Henoxek> User529[web] оператор >
<Henoxek> создает пайп и переводит туда stdout
<User529[web]> grep -i -n -R -o 'Forward' /var/www/forward >/var/www/res
<SethWanderer> sudo chmod +x file
<Henoxek> или не пайп
<SethWanderer> ой
<Henoxek> а просто в файл передает
<SethWanderer> chmod: невозможно получить доступ к «file»: Нет такого файла или каталога
<User529[web]> чет не пишет ничего в файл
<Henoxek> а права то есть для записи в /var/www/res?
<User529[web]> ой сори)) не в тотм каталоге смотрел
<wechat> sudo chmod +x "/home/seth/.wine/drive_c/CInstall.exe" && wine /home/seth/.wine/drive_c/CInstall.exe
<SethWanderer> так как мне быть с вайном?
<a931bw> Seth
<a931bw> Otkroi file,v nautiluse
<a931bw> Pravoi knopkoi miwi nazmi na nego, tam "prava"
<chapt> SethWanderer:  смотри сообщение wechat:
<a931bw> i postav galku na "file is exeutable"
<chapt> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff, nAgoHaK
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice a931bw
<a931bw> invizitor, sei4as nastraviaju raskladku, izvini
<wechat> CInstall.exe Calcul will help your elementary school students practice mental arithmetic or to do fractions.
<mva> a931bw: setxkbmap -option grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:caps,compose:caps -layout us,ru -variant ",winkeys";
<mva> wechat: забанить?
<wechat> mva: Почему?
<a931bw> спасибо
<mva> wechat: за спам, флуд и оффтоп
<wechat> mva: А вот пресекайте на корню.
<Henoxek> какие есть библиотеки для шаблонизации диалоговых окон в приложениях? предпочтительно для c/c++
<Henoxek> т.е. чтобы диалог и контролы можно было определять в xml-файле, далее чтобы этот xml компилировался в диалоговое окно
<Henoxek> и чтобы можно было расширять библиотеку контроллов путем написания логики еще xml-элементов
<Henoxek> эх, значит нету...
<wechat> QML
<SergeyIT> Henoxek, или QT
<Henoxek> о за QML спс
<Henoxek> ща раскопаю сабж поглубже
<Henoxek> только не хотелось бы делать привязку к тяжелому QT
<simon1> Всем привет!
<wechat> счастливо
<paul3> что делать если у меня transmission повис? :) серенький такой.. а там почти всё докачалось. повис после того как добавил ещё один торрент
<Henoxek> purge и таки установить deluge
<Henoxek> хотя .part файл оно евоный скорее всего не прочитает
<paul3> а если мне его убить из терминала, а потом убрать из очереди тот, второй торрент, чтоб он первый докачал?
<paul3> где лежит его очередь?
<paul3> чёто он не убивается даже
<paul3> помогите, кто-нибудь =) так долго ждал этой скачке.. гуи закрылся force quit'ом, а процесс всё висит.. и новый не открывается соответственно..
<[v-8]_jupiter> убей по pid
<paul3> пишу kill 15526
<paul3> потом опять ps -e
<paul3> всё на месте)
<Henoxek> kill -7 пробуй
<paul3> Henoxek, а это что за команда?
<Nor8> 39-е ядро кто-нибудь потестил?
<Henoxek> sigkill, если не ошибаюсь
<Henoxek> не вникал даже
<Henoxek> вобщем это убивает процесс, если он не зомба
<paul3> он <defunct>
<Henoxek> а
<paul3> что бы это ни значило
<Henoxek> значит зомби
<Henoxek> это и есть зомби
<paul3> а его как убить?
<Henoxek> осиротевший процесс или что-то вроде того
<Henoxek> хз, я ниасилил
<Henoxek> по идее если умер родитель таковым должен стать init, но не всегда срабатывает
<Henoxek> перезагрузка убъет его 100%
<[v-8]_jupiter> paul3: ps ax |grep transmission
<[v-8]_jupiter> смотришь pid его
<[v-8]_jupiter> а потом что бы навернякак kill -9 номер pid
<paul3> я ввёл kill -9 15526, но он всё ещё жив :) правда вывод команды типа два процесса - не воткну
<paul3> http://pastebin.com/pCmKUJH8
<hivemind> Есть ли адекватная замена eyeofgnome?
<beerseller> hivemind, А чем он не устроил?
<hivemind> beerseller, глючит
<beerseller> hivemind, gthumb пробовал?
<beerseller> hivemind, А как глючит?
<hivemind> Да, но там на колесо мыши не зум, а переключение фото
<hivemind> ТО пустое место вместо фото, то вообще не стартует
<FaTeieDeR> Народ! У меня в wine выдает err:module:import_dll Library MSVCR90.dll !!! Где взять этот impotr_dll ??? найти не могу! помогите ламеру!
<beerseller> Хм. Это на каких фотках?
<hivemind> Да на любых, это происходит неравномерно
<beerseller> FaTeieDeR, VC8redist поставь. Или как его
<hivemind> Запускаешь ещё раз - нормально
<beerseller> hivemind, Хм. в eog3 нормально всё
<vladgobelen> FaTeieDeR: поставь vc2003 vc2005 vc2006
<hivemind> У меня 2.30 eog
<beerseller> С играми поставляется иногда
<hivemind> Но в репах нету обновлений для него
<vladgobelen> FaTeieDeR: Через вайнтрикс
<beerseller> hivemind, У меня 3.0.1
<hivemind> Гном небось тоже 3?
<beerseller> hivemind, И вообще gnome3 :-P
<hivemind> Во-во
<hivemind> С моим инетом я его качать буду неделю
<Henoxek> <FaTeieDeR> Microsoft VC++ redist
<Henoxek> кажется так
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: выше вон я написал
<Henoxek> ок
<beerseller> hivemind, Я со своим инетом от byfly как-то скачал
<beerseller> hivemind, Хм. А искаробочный не 2.32?
<[v-8]_jupiter> paul3: покажи вывод kill -9 ?
<beerseller> Хм. :-) http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0523/h_1306157338_771aaba714.png
<hivemind> Не знаю, в минте 9 такой
<beerseller> hivemind, Ааа
<beerseller> hivemind, В u11.04 вроде 2.32 искаробки
<hivemind> В u11.04 eog?
<beerseller> Ага
<beerseller> Куда он денется
<paul3> [v-8]_jupiter, а как? он просто так ничего не пишет
<hivemind> Там же, по идее, что-то свой должно быть, к юнити прикрученное
<hivemind> своё*
<beerseller> hivemind, Ну это катологизатор.
<beerseller> Shotwell
<beerseller> Я его тоже использую для катологизации про^Wфоток :-)
<beerseller> hivemind, У меня unity уже нету. Ег убил gnome3 :D
<hivemind> Аа:D
<Henoxek> надеюсь ubuntu не будет переходить на гном 3 раньше чем в 13 версии
<Henoxek> иначе придется на lts откатываться
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: Убунту окончательно переходит на юнити с 12й
<hivemind> На минт 9 можно поставить гном 3?
<Henoxek> разве? вроде же отменяли
<hivemind> Или надо до 10-ки обновляться?
<Henoxek> впрочем unity снести можно
<beerseller> vladgobelen, Но  репах будет gnome3. Ждём gubuntu?
<Henoxek> другое дело,будут ли рабочие пакеты для гнома
<vladgobelen> beerseller: в репах будет все..
<beerseller> Henoxek, gnome3 будет в репах.
<Henoxek> эх...
<beerseller> gnome2 не будет
<vladgobelen> гном2 больше не разрабатывается
<Henoxek> а есть убунта с openbox?
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: есть
<beerseller> Сейчас очередной раз переписывают unity для работы с либами gnome3
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: lubuntu чтоли.. с лхду
 * yurau пишет bash скрипт. уже 6 кбайт написал.
<vladgobelen> с лхде*
<beerseller> Henoxek, lubuntu же
<beerseller> Henoxek, теперь официально поддерживается
<Henoxek> реквестирую дистр для новичков
<[v-8]_jupiter> debian же есть. там долго будет gnome2
<Henoxek> nubuntu
<beerseller> [v-8]_jupiter, sid скоро перейдёт. А кто на stable или testing да, долго ещё будут в gnome2 работать
<beerseller> В unstable уже g3
<hivemind> А в бубунтовских репах есть гном3?
<beerseller> Henoxek, С e17 неприлично звучит
<beerseller> hivemind, ppa
<hivemind> unstable?
<beerseller> hivemind, Debian
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вообщем что переживать. Большенство схавает unity ) Те кому надо выберут gnome 2 будт сидеть на 6-ом дебиане
<hivemind> На 9.04 попрёт?
<hivemind> Ой, 10.04
<Henoxek> красиво выглядит этот e17
<Henoxek> потестить что ли на днязх
<AndreX> всем привет
<beerseller> Henoxek, Просто название получается ebuntu >__<
<Nor8> Henoxek: И шустрый он
<Henoxek> edubuntu вроде есть
<Nor8> beerseller: Вообще, там дистры по другому называются. Да и "ебунту" только у тебя в голове )))
<hivemind> Не-не, она называется eeebuntu
<vladgobelen> угу.. для ееерс
<vladgobelen> но и едубунту тоже есть..
<Maratich> http://opengeu.intilinux.com/ вы это искали?
<hivemind> Кстати, вот я на винде юзал ВМ, от которой у меня остался виртуальный диск. Я решил заюзать на этой системе ту же ВМ, переместил диск к себе с виндового раздела
<Maratich> а раньше онии вроде и назывались ебунтой
<beerseller> Вроде да. Потом переименовали :-)
<hivemind> Запустилось, но в винде для ВМ была прописана общая папка, в винде указанная как C:\Users\hivemind\linuxwindowsfolder, в ВМ (linux mint 9) она была указана как /media/share
<mc_fail> господа
<mc_fail> а помогите починить rpc
<mc_fail> у меня почему-то showmount на одной машине работает, а на другой нет
<mc_fail> root@nas001:~# showmount
<mc_fail> clnt_create: RPC: Port mapper failure - RPC: Unable to receive
<hivemind> Так вот, при запуске этой ВМ, появляется сообщение "cannot mount /media/share, press S to skip mounting, press M to manual recover", ни одна кнопка из этиъ не пашет
<mc_fail> хотя маппер я стартатунул и rpcinfo -p
<mc_fail> отдает список зареганы сервисов
<mc_fail> и еще вот заметил, в сислог пишется:
<mc_fail> cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep LOCKD
<mc_fail> точнее
<mc_fail> nfsd: last server has exited, flushing export cache
<[v-8]_jupiter> как вы считаете ALL= NOPASSWD:/usr/bin/rsync   безовасно ли использовать на сервере?
<[v-8]_jupiter> строчка в sudores
<sharikoff> бекап делаешь?
<[v-8]_jupiter> sharikoff: да
<[v-8]_jupiter> я просто уже давно делаю
<sharikoff> бекап писи?
<[v-8]_jupiter> нет самописаные скрипты
<sharikoff> ясно
<[v-8]_jupiter> ну так безопасно или нет? А то я уже года пол так делаю )) Но интересно на счет безопасности
<sharikoff> мачи
<sharikoff> небоись
<[v-8]_jupiter> Когда писал скрипты как то не задумывался над тем безовасно ли так делать)
<svmudrik> всем хай
<a931bw> hi
<Henoxek> слышали прикол? (оффтопичный немного). Медвед хочет уволить фурсенко)
<a931bw> фурсенко?
<a931bw> Кто это?
<Henoxek> минобр
<a931bw> ясн
<hivemind> Есть ли эмуль psp под линупсы?
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<inkvizitor68sl> а хотя psp может и не быть
<hivemind> А что есть?
<a931bw> NES :)
<hivemind> Подо что ещё Tekken есть?
<hivemind> Эмули NES и Sega у меня есть уже
<boomboorum> Подскажите пожалуйста бесплатный VPN который можно использовать без лишних установок
<a931bw> localhost?
<boomboorum> мне надо айпи скрыть, а то идет блок по айпи
<inkvizitor68sl> boomboorum: во-первых ник придумай. Во-вторых тут не сообщество анонимусов.
<boomboorum> inkvizitor68sl:  непонял насчет ника, и я не анониус, просто нужно зайти на сайт минут на пять, а он не возврашяят пинг, хотя до сайта самого доходит
<inkvizitor68sl> boomboorum: http://boomburum.habrahabr.ru/
<boomboorum> inkvizitor68sl:   не знал
<boomboorum> это первое что пришло в голову
<inkvizitor68sl> а вообще - tor, 2ip гугли
<boomboorum> так мне тор не нужен
<vladgobelen> inkvizitor68sl: а на сайте васяпупкин.ком зареган инквизитор..
<a931bw> vladgobelen, ну так бумбурум, довольно таки известен своими обзорами.
<inkvizitor68sl> vladgobelen: а inkvizitor68sl один единственный.
<vladgobelen> В первый раз слышу.
<a931bw> и хабр не васяпупкин.ком
<boomboorum> я не хочу скрыть свой айпи, просто достучаться до заблокированного
<inkvizitor68sl> boomboorum: и как ты себе это представляешь) ?
<vladgobelen> a931bw: А какая разница?
<inkvizitor68sl> boomboorum: заверни отдельный браузер через tor или отдельный инстанс хрома
<boomboorum> inkvizitor68sl:  сайт блокируется по айпи
<vladgobelen> Вот за это я и люблю динамически ip
<vladgobelen> ребутнул роутер и чист
<inkvizitor68sl> boomboorum: см выше.
<[v-8]_jupiter> boomboorum: proxy?
<boomboorum> мне тор не подходит
<a931bw> бум, в чем проблема? ТОР жу
<a931bw> чем?
<inkvizitor68sl> халявных впнов не бывает
<boomboorum> привлекает внимание людей которые сидят по линии
<boomboorum> а мне нужно минут на 10
<inkvizitor68sl> смотри тор и 2ip. других вариантов нет.
<inkvizitor68sl> или паблик проксь, но они мертвы все почти
<oxothuk> камрады, подскажите как запретить подсети 10.0.0.24 юзать ррр1
<inkvizitor68sl> oxothuk: подсети 10.0.0.24 ?
<oxothuk> 10,0,0,0 ,24
<inkvizitor68sl> oxothuk: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subnetwork срочно читать от корки до корки
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<inkvizitor68sl> а зачем ты разрешил ей юзать =) ?
<oxothuk> 10.0.0.0/24
<oxothuk> uht,fyfz hfcrkflrf)
<oxothuk> фак)
<oxothuk> просто раньше был шлюз на убунте и две сетевухи, одна к прову вторая в локаль.
<oxothuk> и нет раздавался всем в локалке
<boomboorum> у меня 2ip так и не ответил
<oxothuk> потом я у прова купил еще одну учетку и с тогоже шлюза, делаю еще одно подключение
<oxothuk> для себя так сказать, чтобы онлайн игрушки гамать
<oxothuk> так вот, как сделать так, чтобы подсеть 10.0.0.0\24 никогда и ни при каких обстоятельствах не могла юзать мой нет
<oxothuk> при том, чтобы старое подключение оставалось для них доступным
<inkvizitor68sl> oxothuk: а postrouting куда вообще?
<oxothuk> м?
<oxothuk> всмысле?
<inkvizitor68sl> oxothuk:  с чего ты взял, что твой новый ppp1 доступен для них вообще?
<oxothuk> когда закончилось бабло на 1 подключении, все дружно ломанулись через мой коннал
<inkvizitor68sl> oxothuk: потому что упал ppp0, после реконнекта твой ppp1 стал ppp0
<inkvizitor68sl> уже не знаю как вообще у вас там шлюз устроен, но обычно пишут postrouting на один интерфейс
<inkvizitor68sl> уж*
<oxothuk> я настраивал через ip rule и ipm route
<oxothuk> *ip
<inkvizitor68sl> велосипедостроители.
<inkvizitor68sl> и как настроил?
<oxothuk> =)
<oxothuk> ye hf,jnfkj dhjlt)
<oxothuk> ну работало вроде
<oxothuk> тока не допилил чтобы после ребута не сбивались настройки
<inkvizitor68sl> это не ответ на вопрос
<inkvizitor68sl> короче
<inkvizitor68sl> !na
<ubuntuhelp> как вы уже надоели со своим аргументом «${SOFTNAME} у меня запущена на убунте поэтому это не оффтоп.»! Читаем правила, пункты 2.5, 2.6 и 2.13 и !ubu
<oxothuk> две таблицы
<inkvizitor68sl> !nat
<ubuntuhelp> Примеры настройки iptables для раздачи интернета в своей локальной сети можно посмотреть тут: http://debian.pro/249 и http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=59770
<oxothuk> vse и нф
<oxothuk> vse и ya
<oxothuk> лан
<oxothuk> спс
<inkvizitor68sl> oxothuk: у тебя вообще там какое-либо ограничение есть к основному тырнету?
<oxothuk> к основному нет
<oxothuk> пусть ломятся куда и как хотят
<oxothuk> в том и смысл, что изза их порно-торрентных увлечений я лагал
<oxothuk> так что пришлось отдельный канал брать
<inkvizitor68sl> oxothuk: посмотри ман на дебиан про, свой интерфейс пднимай как ppp0, а доступ им выдай к ppp1
<inkvizitor68sl> упадет ppp1 - они на ppp0 не попадут
<inkvizitor68sl> упадет ppp0 - в худшем случае, они останутся без инета
<oxothuk> дебиан про - это ресурс?
<inkvizitor68sl> сайт такой
<oxothuk> угумс
<oxothuk> фенкс ^_^
 * oxothuk свалил покуривать ман)
<yurau> как в bash организовать многострочное добавление в файл?
<a931bw> >> ?
<yurau> одной командой как?
<a931bw> \n ?
<inkvizitor68sl> yurau: либо echo -e "str1\nstr2\n и такдалее"
<skai> ненене
<skai> echo > file <<EOF
<skai> и пока не встретится EOF - будет добавлять
<yurau> попробую, спс
<inkvizitor68sl> yurau: либо cat << EOF
<inkvizitor68sl> текст
<inkvizitor68sl> cat << EOF
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и там в какой файл
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: не всегда удобно
<yurau> skai: inkvizitor68sl: в етой команде проблемы с sudo
<inkvizitor68sl> yurau: man tee
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: в скриптах, генерящих текст намного удобнее эхом работать
<yurau> что-то там не может в рут файл добавить
<inkvizitor68sl> yurau: man tee, !&^@%$!*^(%$
<skai> yurau: echo blablalbla | sudo tee file
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: нафиг так подсказывать то) ?
<yurau> понял. это пойдет наверно
<yurau> у меня скрипт 6кбайт для унифицированной настройки домашних компов :)
<inkvizitor68sl> yurau: пф
<inkvizitor68sl> yurau: а не лучше ли конфиги накатить в deb пакет и остальное в post-script воткнуть?
<inkvizitor68sl> и ему в зависимости уже всё нужное написать
<inkvizitor68sl> и репу поднять
<yurau> пока так
<inkvizitor68sl> обновлять легче будет
<inkvizitor68sl> если вдруг когда то решишь
<[v-8]_jupiter> толи мне повылазило в man rsync но там нет ключа что бы при обрыве он переподключался и дальше копировал, а не розрывал соединение
<[v-8]_jupiter> а как его заставить при обрыве переподключится и продолжить копирование.
<[v-8]_jupiter> или я не понимаю его алгоритма роботы?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вообщем сам себе отвечу))). Нет там такой опции точно. Нужно проверять код возврата в rsync елси не 0 то запихнуть его в while и проверять пока не вернет 0
<Snow___> ...
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: while [ 0 ]; do blah; done
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter:  while [ $? == 0 ]; do true; echo $?; done
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: та так и сделал, я думал уже есть готовые ключи в rsync
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: кстати, щдай целиком команду, у себя запостю
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: так там скрипт
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: ну я его в команду превращу
<inkvizitor68sl> на пасту кидай
<Snow___> чем более легким заменить метасити чтобы не повредило стабильности?
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: http://paste.pro/1688376
<inkvizitor68sl> Snow___: компизом
<[v-8]_jupiter> хотя уведомления можно убрать при использовании while
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: извращение оо
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: почему?
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: глупость потому что
<inkvizitor68sl> перепишу, запостю, как время будет, в тудушку кинул
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: где?
<Snow___> inkvizitor68sl не сказал бы что он легкий
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: это будет шаблон что бы генерить скрипты для копирования
<inkvizitor68sl> Snow___: у тебя видюха 2005го года?
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: я в одну команду хацу =)
<inkvizitor68sl> чтобы в крон можно было
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ну мне надо что бы я на вход скрипту подал данные нужные и он сгенерил мне все остальное
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<[v-8]_jupiter> А то еще руками в кроны пизхать
<Snow___> inkvizitor68sl древнее
<inkvizitor68sl> Snow___: ну тогда fluxbox поставь
<inkvizitor68sl> или openbox
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: хы
<Snow___> inkvizitor68sl тогда вопрос на засыпку - как сделать так чтобы он встал прямо без косяков?
<Snow___> fluxbox
<inkvizitor68sl> Snow___: aptitude install fluxbox, перезайти в сеанс flux'a, запустить по желанию гномопанель, gnome-settings-daemon и nautilus
<inkvizitor68sl> я сидел долгое время с верхней панелью от гнома и нижней от флюкса - оч удобно
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: мне хватит и одной панели
<Snow___> ясно спасибо
<Zabadzzzz> Доброго времени суток. Я понимаю, что не совсем по адресу, но найдется ли добрій человек что в ПМ поможет написать несколько вопросов по школьной информатике?
<marfx000> можно как-нибудь в server.xml tomcat'a заинклудить директорию с xml файлами?
<Nigelist> Привет всем!
<User435[web]> Здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста решение следующей проблемы. При установке смонтировал два локальных диска (первый через / , а второй через /home), но в итого получилось так, что досуп ко второму диску у меня происходит через пароль, нÐ
<User435[web]> Дело в том, что пробовал различные дистрибутивы и при установке нового форматировал только загрузочный диск, а второй не трогал для сохранения данных.
<bggooo> User435[web], а ты в fstab прописывал?
<User435[web]> <bggooo> Извини за невежиство, я еще новичок в линкс - что такое fstab
<ftk>  /etc/fstab
<bggooo> сделай cat /etc/fstab и запости на paste.ubuntu.com
<shenmue> куль в ос всего 721 пакет
<shenmue> неплохо почитил
<shenmue> почистил
<bggooo> User435[web], и еще sudo fdisk -l  туда же
<User435[web]> <bggooo> спасибо, попробую
<a931bw> shenmue, а как посмотреть?
<a931bw> сколько пакетов
<shenmue> я через aptitude все делаю. там сразу показывает
<a931bw> у меня 1059 :(
<ftk> давайте мерятся 2841
<a931bw> зато /dev/sda2     ext4    270G  225G   32G  88% /home
<a931bw> :P
<shenmue> так нужен доброволец
<shenmue> и все зетихли
<shenmue> за*
<bggooo> еще бы)
<shenmue> у тебя гном?
<bggooo> да)
<shenmue> скажи команды на запуск установщика дров и дисковой утилиты
<bggooo> ща
<ftk> jockey-gtk?
<bggooo> /usr/bin/jockey-gtk дрова palimpsest дисковая утилита
<shenmue> спс
<shenmue> в топку их
<shenmue> aptitude няшен ^_^
<shaint> подскажите кто нибудь, как на убунте виндовые шары смотреть??
<bggooo> дык дефолтом вроде смотрит
<a931bw> apt-get install samba
<a931bw> в убунте может и дефолтом
<a931bw> )
<bggooo> ну а так да samba
<a931bw> Блин, у меня гавно колонки
<shaint> а дефолтом это как? я совсем недавно с винды соскочил)
<skai>  sudo apt-get remove pitivi empathy empathy-common nautilus-sendto-empathy gwibber gwibber-service simple-scan f-spot python-ubuntuone-client ubuntuone-client python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol ubuntuone-client-gnome rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store python-ubuntuone vino vinagre tsclient computer-janitor-gtk rhythmbox totem totem-common checkbox-gtk checkbox software-center gnome-accessibility-themes
<skai> gnome-mag at-spi libgail-gnome-module libatspi1.0-0 libgail-common libatk1.0-data libgnome-mag2 espeak-data espeak gdm-guest-session indicator-session rdesktop gnome-games-common gbrainy aisleriot gnome-mahjongg gnome-sudoku vinagre tsclient
<skai> вот так чистить надо
<a931bw> Скай, что это?
<skai> и это только половина
<a931bw> авей
<a931bw> У меня всего того нет ))
<a931bw> Debian Fluxbox :)
<barmacho> ку комрадс, проблема возникла, на новом ноуте стоит линпус без оболочки, попросили на него окнаХР запилить, а он (линпус) не дает загрузиться. пытался через лайвСД убунты форматнуть разделы - тот же итог не пускает =\
<bggooo> shaint, тупо меню-переход-сеть и там можно виндовые шары посмотреть
<shenmue> skai, надо не чистить а ствить грамотно
<skai> shenmue: проще почистить одной командой, чем ставить тысячью
<jham> hmm... pacman -Q | wc -l -> 953
<skai> 1462
<skai> все, что надо для жизни
<skai> включая софт по переделке видео, конвертации аудио.
<skai> и прочие плюшки
<jham> правда он таблет.. там по факту будет больше аппликаций
<skai> все это на 4гб хоме живет и еще свободного места
<jham> пришло время удалить тоже весь хлам
<shenmue> 709 пакетов
<shenmue> няяя
<skai> jham: я последний раз ставил или удалял пакеты только когда айпод получил.ритмбокс поставил для синка
<jham> shenmue: а ты сразу диск с окна )
<Zabadzzzz> Зачем нужны комментрии в программном коде?
<BasicXP> для разработчиков
<BasicXP> чтобы проще понять код
<BasicXP> и его структуру
<only_you> что-бі после тебя поняли какого уя здесь ета строчка.. и ті сам потом не запутался, когда будешь баги править)
<skai> "Я вот слушаю, слушаю и у меня возникает желание - может, министра уволить образования, или еще кого-нибудь", - заявил Медведев.
<skai> дайте ему ссылку на какую нить игру для яфона.а то человеку скучно
<skai> "Два миллиона человек оканчивают университеты, а, между тем, трудно найти даже 20 человек соответствующего уровня", - сказал он, отметив, что часть университетов "по-хорошему нужно закрыть".
<skai> а вот это правильно
<skai> это надо давно сделать
<skai> Президент также выразил недовольство тем, что многие вузы обучают студентов непрофильным специальностям. "Как страшно отдаваться врачу, который учился на юрфаке, точно так же, на мой взгляд, опасно отдаваться адвокату,
<skai> получившему образование в техническом вузе, пусть даже блестящем", - заявил Медведев.
<skai> господи.я за него проголосую, если исправят программы с общеобразовательных на специализированные
<ftk> зачем медведу адвокад
<only_you> адвокат для дья*медведа
<safinaskar> как в убунте подключиться к вайваю в кафе из консоли? SSID известен
<ftk> man iwconfig
<Legal> Пардон, у меня тут что то не так? - IF CheckBox1.Value = TRUE THEN CheckBox2.Value = FALSE ENDIF
<skai> Legal: ага.наверное зен сет чекбокс валью2 фолс
<Legal> так стоит
<jham> Legal: это шойта
<Legal> gambas
<jham> это что-то нужное?
<Legal> ругается - то не неожиданно эндиф, то эндиф без иф
<Legal> нет - не нужное - учусь
<victor0000> Legal: лучше  скрипт и баш, рубу окна скрипт
<jham> там точно = а не ==?
<Legal> баш знаю (в смысле что это такое), а рубу???
<victor0000> jham: дп, <>  -  !=
<jham> таким языком не учиться, а отдаляться от современных языков
<victor0000> Legal: ruby
<jham> кто такую муру людям советует
<victor0000> Legal: aptitude search ruby
<Legal> ок
<Legal> нашел только grubutil-win32 мой аптик
<skai> таааааааак
<skai> кто отлично знает английский?
<skai> иностранцы есть?
<only_you> есть
<skai> only_you: ты?
<only_you> а чем могу помочь?
<skai> мне надо не машинный перевод короткой аннотации на английский
<skai> с русского
<jham> http://asset.soup.io/asset/0750/6437_7250_960.jpeg
<skai> only_you: сможешь?
<only_you> на когда нужно?
<skai> сечас
<only_you> хм
<jham> сколько строк )
<only_you> много там?
<skai> нет.аннотация к дипломной.6 строк по мнению пасте.про
<guest> ну?
<_Zalexi_> всем привет
<jham> да ты дал бы пастик, а там глядишь кто и...
<only_you> куда текст смотреть
<wechat> move it
<_Zalexi_> кто использует weechat?
<skai> http://paste.pro/1688482
<wechat> o
<_Zalexi_> никто?
<wechat> skai:  Жесть ты хочешь это на английский?
<only_you> если бі не сейчас, я бі тебе перевел
<skai> да.просто я отлично переведу с английского.но практики на английский у меня мало
<safinaskar> сори, инет отпал. так как подключиться к вайваю в кафе из консоли? SSID известен
<ftk> см. iwconfig
<only_you> (08:16:42 PM) ftk: man iwconfig
<wechat> _Zalexi_: чем Weechat не устроил?
<jham> skai: я себя чуствую довольно-таки уверенно в письменном английском - но с не знакомой терминологией можно наломать дров
<wechat> точно
<skai> jham: я достаточно знаю, чтобы терминологию поправить
<skai> а где там незнакомая терминология?
<wechat> skai: учетные регистры
<safinaskar> ftk: то есть достаточно набрать "iwconfig wlan0 essid cafe"?
<_Zalexi_> wechat:  наоборот! хочу только еще прикрутить звук в оповещениях, но не знаю как
<skai> accounting ledgers/journals/books
<wechat> эээээээээээ
<skai> wechat: вот они
<safinaskar> ftk: ты тут?
<wechat> _Zalexi_: есть скрипт на perl
<_Zalexi_> wechat: и джаббер
<jham> skai: финансово-хозяйственной например.. нормативно-правовыми
<_Zalexi_> я пробовал, ставил, один не работает, а другой всю картинку чмазывает
<wechat> _Zalexi_: один из операторов мне ссылку приводил
<Legal> простите, а ruby без графики? Я установил, и при запуске из эмулятора консоли он чегото ждет - в моём случае - Ctrl+z
<jham> тоесть термины, с которыми не сталкивался в инглише (осознанно). а дословно переводить - смысла нет
<skai> вот я и ищу хорошего носителя языка
<victor0000> Legal: demo ruby есть пример реклама другие
<jham> тут не просто носитель нужен. переводчик нужен )
<skai> носитель
<safinaskar> народ, объясните, как подключиться к вайваю из консоли! мне тут сказали, что надо заюзать iwconfig, но я не совсем понимаю, что это утилита делает. в мане написано "configure wireless network interfaces", то есть настроить. что значит настроить?
<safinaskar>  создать свою собственную сеть и настроить её? мне не нужно ничего настраивать, мне нужно подключиться к сети
<wechat_original> _Zalexi_: http://www.weechat.org/scripts/source/stable/beep.pl/
<jham> я дипломные не дойче писал, не не перевёл бы правильно не немецкий. только обходно может быть.
<victor0000> Legal: find /usr 2>/dev/null | grep ruby
<victor0000> Legal: *.rb
<_Zalexi_> wechat_original: я ставил его, но он не работает. если точнее я НЕ ЗНАЮ как его настроить, поэтому и спрашиваю помощи
<_Zalexi_> звуки у мея в папке ~/sounds
<wechat_original> _Zalexi_: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2010/08/06/%23ubuntu-ru.html здесь найди
<Legal> victor0000: поиск нашел... , кроме того - ruby 1.8.7 (2009-06-12 patchlevel 174) [i486-linux]
<Legal> _Zalexi_:  - у меня Pidgin
<victor0000> Legal: имя.rb пример запустить или chmod +x имя.rb
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: думаешь сбежал и я не достану тебя?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: хм ?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: жабир
<inkvizitor68sl> я домой из красной роы ехал
<_Zalexi_> inkvizitor68sl: помоги со звуком в weechat. поставил и beep и highlightxmpp
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: вот ты и помогай тогда ;Р
<skai> эххх
<skai> _Zalexi_: че те, несчастный?
<_Zalexi_> skai: я счастливый. помощь нужна со звуком, и еще с джаббером
<skai> _Zalexi_: че те, несчастный, думающий что счастливый?
<a931bw> skai, я несчастный
<a931bw> потому-что незнаю как жабиром пользоватся
<a931bw> научи, или ссыль кинь please
<skai> http://thelinux.ru/doku.php/%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B9%D0%BA%D0%B0_jabber_xmpp_%D0%B2_pidgin
<_Zalexi_> skai: я счастливый, ЗНАЮЩИЙ, то счастливый. помощь со звуком иджаббером
<skai> _Zalexi_: ты конкретизируешь или мне гадать?
<hivemind> На виртуалбокс можно freeDOS поставить?
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<_Zalexi_> skai: поставил два плагина beep и highlightxmpp. НЕ ЗНАЮ как и куда написать вниутри файлов (какие строчки изменить) чтобы при обращении ко мне был звуковой сигнал.
<hivemind> хе-хе
<skai> http://paste.pro/1688508
<skai> сохрани как lnotify.py
<skai> закинь в автощагружаемые питоновские
<skai> перезапусти вичат и проверь
<skai> я не уверен с бипом
<skai> просто у мну то динамика в корпусе нима
<skai> ноут
<_Zalexi_> у меня тоже нет динамика в копусе. надо чтобы назначеная мной мелодия играла
<skai> _Zalexi_: дык
<jham> наш карлсруевский универ разработал передачу данных в 26terabit/s. сегодня опубликовали. o_O
<jham> ах да.. лазером.
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<Legal> О к стати, skai, случайно не в курсе - в каком файле записан список автозапускаемых приложений
<inkvizitor68sl> а я мог жить в карлсрузе сейчас = )
<jham> inkvizitor68sl: ты гэймфорджер )
<inkvizitor68sl> ага, был
<inkvizitor68sl> и сейчас бы давно мог быть SA тамошним
<jham> "бы" не в счёт :P
<inkvizitor68sl> ну зато красио ушел)
<skai> http://paste.pro/1688511
<skai> _Zalexi_: а так?тока путь к мп3 со звуком укажи
<wechat_> Карсруэ?
<wechat_> л
<jham> и что есть SA?
<inkvizitor68sl> system administrator
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ты поел?
<inkvizitor68sl> нет, ем
<jham> странное сокращение
<inkvizitor68sl> jham: почему странное?
<jham> не слышал такого просто
<guest2> jham: Хабри?
<jham> у нас не пользуют
<jham> guest2: шойта
<wechat_fore4er> jham: статья
<jham> ?
<jham> не въеду
<wechat_fore4er> >После нескольких лет работы немецким исследователям всё-таки удалось найти
<wechat_fore4er> Что с копипастили?
<wechat_fore4er> jham: http://goo.gl/u5s9P
<jham> я тут читал http://www.kit.edu/besuchen/pi_2011_6977.php
<wechat_fore4er> jham: А люди на фото знакомые?
<jham> нет, к сожалению
<wechat_fore4er> Эх, все в заграницах (
<_Zalexi_> skai: еще вопрос: где находятся автозагружаемые файлы питона?
<wechat_fore4er> _Zalexi_: в weechat? Что за автозагр?
<jham> чё за чёрт.. один раз решаешся писать презентацию не в техе а в либреоффисе - и нигде нет нормальный темовых заготовок, а официальный рессурс лежит
<skai> .weechat.weechat/python/autoload/
<skai> .weechat/python/autoload/
<skai> вот то есть
<wechat_fore4er> skai: А в TeX чем пишешь?
<jham> beamer
<_Zalexi_> wechat_fore4er: вот что мне skai написал, потому и спрашиваю 20:13:27            skai | закинь в автощагружаемые питоновские
<wechat_fore4er> jham: красиво из вики картинко
<Zalexi> skai: не работает звук.
<Zabadzzzzz> В вайне err:seh:setup_exception_record stack overflow 1244 bytes in thread 0044 eip 7bc3ee4e esp 00230e54 stack 0x230000-0x231000-0x330000
<Zabadzzzzz> не стыкался никто?
<Zabadzzzzz> куда рыть?
<velessky> ЕЕЕссс, мужики. меня добавила богиня!!!)))
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<inkvizitor68sl> velessky: чочо?
<velessky> <inkvizitor68sl> http://carambatv.ru/caramba-people/pron/
<velessky> <inkvizitor68sl> она меня добавила!!!
<inkvizitor68sl> Оо
<inkvizitor68sl> куда?
<velessky> <inkvizitor68sl> в контакт....ас буду скайп прость *_*
<inkvizitor68sl> тьфу
<velessky> <inkvizitor68sl> умру счастливым и молодым *_*
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня вконтакте, в скайпе и жаббе с пару десятков профессиональных моделей
<inkvizitor68sl> толку
<inkvizitor68sl> если она не айтишница - гнать в шею
<velessky> <inkvizitor68sl> модели-попса.А она Богиня!*_*
<inkvizitor68sl> мне поф.
<inkvizitor68sl> на самом деле )
<inkvizitor68sl> тож мне богиню нашел =)
<ragnareg> всем доброго вечера!)
<jham> хехе, xxx: а ебонатовые палочки использовались еще в античности, да       yyy: У меня и сейчас есть знакомые из такого материала.
<Corsair> как это предотвратить http://ss.lg.ua/node/8
<skai> пароль на груб же
<skai> искренне ваш К.О.
<shenmue> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<a931bw> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<a931bw> ??
<wechat_fore4er>  velessky: Хто?
<velessky> <wechat_fore4er>http://carambatv.ru/caramba-people/pron/
<velessky> <wechat_fore4er>она
<wechat_fore4er> velessky: Михаил Орлов Игорь Козлов Maxim Golopolosov Дмитрий Иванов Александр Измайлов Где Богиня?
<velessky> <wechat_fore4er> в ролике.
<wechat_fore4er> velessky:  http://www.youtube.com/user/carambatelevision Тебя добавил телевизор?
<wechat_fore4er> * Я думал прон проходит с *индузятничеством.
<go876543> всем привет. есть вопрос - кто-то пользовался когда-то nautilus filename repair ?
<go876543> как им пользоваться, а то я не могу нигде найти варианты кодировок...
<go876543> кривая кодировка есть а где её исправить не вижу... кстати как в наутилусе вендо-кодировку в названии файла исправит ?
<go876543> *исправить
<wechat_fore4er> go876543: Откуда такие проблемы берутся?
<SergeyIT> go876543, как тебе удается вляпываться в проблемы? )
<wechat_fore4er> Я серьезно.
<go876543> wechat_fore4er: вот отсюда.. http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/suisffvc/1_003.png
<wechat_fore4er> go876543: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=139154
<go876543> из флэшки которая была под вендой
<wechat_fore4er> go876543:
<wechat_fore4er> convmv -f windows-1252 -t utf-8 -r --notest *.*
<wechat_fore4er> была звучит как *была под игом*
<wechat_fore4er> Это не из-за zip бага?
<shenmue> почему то опера постоянно мне выдает что моих 12 мб ей мало и предлагает включить турбо
<go876543> просто обычносозданный файл по виндой...
<shenmue> я чувствую мы сильно отсаем от мира по скорости передачи данных
<go876543> shenmue: в ней можно отключить это оповещение :) (я когда на диалапе был - умирал с него вообще=))
<go876543> wechat_fore4er: просто обычносозданный файл по виндой...
<go876543> это ответ про баг)
<wechat_fore4er> shenmue: У меня тоже просит турбо. 12 Мб? Ага. Я при 512 Кб смотрел YouTube, чем сейчас при этих *Мб сккоко-то там*.
<wechat_fore4er> + лучше
<go876543> а в sudo chmod 700 ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/*.* - звёздочки - это имя файла ?
<go876543> и чего из под рута права дают на исполнения? (это же права на исполнение ?)
<wechat_fore4er> go876543: Зачем *.*? * нельзя?
<go876543> wechat_fore4er: непонял
<go876543> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=144297
<go876543> я отсюда смотрю
<wechat_fore4er> а да
<go876543> скрипт для наутилуса
<go876543> wechat_fore4er: а да - это что ? :)
<wechat_fore4er> rename " " _ *.doc
<wechat_fore4er> типа этого
<go876543> а чего из под рута?
<go876543> в найтилусе в гуе - так вроде присваевается...
<go876543> и в чём разница между nautilus script manager и nautilus scripts manager ? :)
<wechat_drinking> go876543: nautilus script manager -- правильно, nautilus scripts manager -- безграмотно.
<wechat_drinking> go876543: Так чишо файл на украинскойи мови?
<go876543> wechat_drinking: http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/v5yrmdjd/1_004.png
<wechat_drinking> Адрес не найден:
<go876543> wechat_drinking: а чё это он не найден?
<go876543> http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/3240/1004u.png
<go876543> а так ?
<go876543> wechat_drinking: а чому ти запитав про украiнську мову ? :)
<go876543> не помогает этот скрипт(
<wechat_drinking> Якшо Одесса не Украйина?
<go876543> не якшо а просто що ... :)
<go876543> и не надо меня снифить)
<go876543> ты лучше скажы почему скрипт не помогает
<wechat_drinking> go876543:  Resolving img6.imagebanana.com... 87.118.90.43
<wechat_drinking> Connecting to img6.imagebanana.com|87.118.90.43|:80... connected.
<wechat_drinking> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 403 Forbidden
<wechat_drinking> 2011-05-24 00:13:16 ERROR 403: Forbidden.
<Nor8> jham:
<wechat_drinking> хм
<Nor8> jham: Здесь?
<go876543> я захожу...
<go876543> щя сделаю
<wechat_drinking> go876543: http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/3240/1004u.png этот показывает
<go876543> ну и где безграмотность ? :)
<jham> Nor8: здесь
<Nor8> ham: http://www.livejournal.ru/themes/id/29287  лови тогда ))))
<wechat_drinking> aptitude show nautilus-script-manager
<go876543> wechat_drinking: так что со скрииптом делать? я его запихнул в правильную папку, дал права, он появился в наутилусе и типа исполняется, но кодировка не меняется
<wechat_drinking> go876543: А  из под wine cmd на флешке что показывает?
<jham> Nor8: окей) информация достоверная? )
<wechat_drinking> Кто в LiveJournal тусуется?
<Nor8> jham: Ахахаха, никаких гарантий )))
<wechat_drinking> Отпуск брать 20 октября?
<wechat_drinking> go876543: Поставь вирмашину, глянь на файлы, ИМХО это уже неправильная кодировка изначально.
<go876543> Nor8: я в детстве в это верил )
<go876543> wechat_drinking: я ж говорю - в винде она нормально показывает. я ж не мог так обозвать файл )
<wechat_drinking> Ты ГЛАЗАМИ видел?
<go876543> это я их называл
<wechat_drinking> так скопипасти в мозг и обзови в ubuntu
<go876543> wechat_drinking: это будет серьёзный костыль :)))) а мне нужно решение)
<wechat_drinking> go876543: ааа, locale у тебя скока?
<wechat_drinking> go876543: Включить память -- серьезный костыль? Хм, времена меняются,
<go876543> что такое локале
<wechat_drinking> $ locale
<Nor8> Новое ядро кто-нибудь уже прикрутил?
<wechat_drinking> ru_RU.UTF-8
<wechat_drinking> Nor8: А у Вас какое?
<go876543> и это имхо непрактично - постоянно включать память там где где всё может и без неё обходиться! ей есть и так чем заняться)
<wechat_drinking> go876543: ... Ну да, добавить Богиню (см. выше).
<go876543> http://paste.ubuntu.com/612039/
<Nor8> wechat_drinking: У нас стадратное, 38-ое, а вышло уже 39-ое
<wechat_drinking> go876543: Где ru_RU.UTF-8 ?
<wechat_drinking> ru_UA.UTF-8
<go876543> wechat_drinking: память - для главных паролей и жизни , а названиями файлов пусть нгаутилус занимается:) (при чём тут богиня?)
<wechat_drinking> RU == UA ?
<go876543> я слушаю
<go876543> что значит последний вопрос
<wechat_drinking> go876543: Где у вас локали?
<go876543> тебе локаль не нравится? :)
<go876543> всмысле где?
<go876543> http://paste.ubuntu.com/612039/
<wechat_drinking> в файле каком?
<go876543> не знаю...
<go876543> а в каком должна быть ?
<wechat_drinking> go876543: примерно, file_doc.locale.UA читает file_doc.locale.RU => O My God
<go876543> я не могу уловить мысль...
<wechat_drinking> go876543: /etc/default/locale
<wechat_drinking> go876543: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<wechat_drinking> go876543: Предположим я не прав. Но украинская буква "и" -- это не русская буква "и". Чем ubuntu рисовать русские буквы?
<go876543> LANG="ru_UA.UTF-8" LANGUAGE="ru_UA:ru"
<go876543> содержание файла
<go876543> толко в столбик
<go876543> *только
<wechat_drinking> > я не могу уловить мысль... Меньше надо подписываться на богинь.
<go876543> это был не я
<go876543> для начала
<wechat_drinking> >Да ты читаешь мой статус.удали меня из своей аси я тебя не знаю
<wechat_drinking> Как  же их мучает pidgin.
<wechat_drinking> хм
<go876543> о_О
<wechat_drinking> Ctrl+Enter?
<go876543> что за поток мыслей?
<wechat_drinking> go876543: http://dpaste.de/2N91/
<wechat_drinking> В ICQ Pidgin постоянно *опрашивает* чужие статусы.
<go876543> при чём сдесь icq?
<go876543> мы вроде про кодировки наутилуса...
<wechat_drinking> locale -a
<wechat_drinking> так создай ее
<wechat_drinking> go876543: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=656.0
<go876543> я вновь не могу уловить мысль
<go876543> причём сдесь создание новой локали
<wechat_drinking> go876543: localedef что за комманда?
<wechat_drinking> а как у тебя компьютер cp1251 прочтет?
<wechat_drinking> Ещк адна богиня http://dpaste.de/8ehP/
<go876543> wechat_drinking: я нуб. и не совсем могу понять как ответить на вопрос-  localedef что за комманда? .... ну какая-то команда...
<wechat_drinking> go876543: А винды нет?
<go876543> это ты тиранишь людей по имени оля ?
<wechat_drinking> go876543: Это Pidgin автоматом.
<go876543> всмысле?
<go876543> как это автоматом?
<wechat_drinking> go876543: Он их статусы читает по ходу.
<NeoWolf> Всем привет!
<wechat_drinking> go876543: Прочти это http://dpaste.de/WyJU/
<wechat_drinking> go876543: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Кодовая_страница
<go876543> wechat_Chesterfi: мои последние сообщёния было видно ?  а то у меня нет лаганул..
<go876543> это не ты был ... сори
<jham> мдя. какие были по твоему мнению твои последние сообщения?
<go876543> ктонить может помочь с кодировками наутилуса?
<jham> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<go876543> jham: как ты думаешь я должен понять что это значит ? какие были по твоему мнению твои последние сообщения?
<jham> go876543: тебе не хватает запятых? расставь )
<go876543> я даже с запятыми не понямаю...
<jham> как он может знать, что ты имеешь ввиду под "мои последние сообщения"? он мог видеть сообщения последними, которые для тебя были не последние, но не дошли в канал
<jham> мля.. тут я уже запарился )
<go876543> теперь понятно)
<go876543> это вообще вроде не он
<jham> это он
<go876543> но вопрос - про кодировки )
<jham> 22:58              ~   wechat_drinking is now wechat
<jham> 22:58              ~   wechat is now wechat_Chesterfi
<go876543> а он ник поменял?
<jham> курить пошёл
<jham> походу, до этого пару лет на quakenet сидел.. дранные away nicks
<wechat_Chesterfi> Quake? Щито?
<wechat_lm_mint> jham: У меня нет регистрации на IRC. Лень.
<jham> wechat_lm_mint: а ники менять как задрот и мозолить глаза не лень? )
<wechat_lm_mint> А придумать и зарегистрировать _мой_оригинальный_незанятый_ник ка красноглазик это круто?
<wechat_lm_mint> >мозолить глаза не лень? ) just for fun
<jham> придумать? ) < /dev/urandom tr -dc A-Za-z0-9_ | head -c8
<jham> ну или там -c4
<wechat_lm_mint> column -t :P
<Nor8> Eiskaltdc запускается раза с третьего. Кто-нибудь сталкивался с такой проблемой?
<^DEMOSS^> Zalexi см приват
 * jham в первый раз слышит о eiskaltdc
<Nor8> jham Да вот, есть такой. Оказывается, под линукс его уже не пилят, хотя в офф репах Убунту есть )))
<Nor8>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  http://code.google.com/p/eiskaltdc/
<jham> да я уж сам нагуглил, спасибо )
<Nor8> jham: Есть сборка последнего под убунту, если интересует
<jham> не..
<barmacho> всем спокойной ночи
<freedom> Приветствую вас! Возникла проблема. Линукс(Runtu) не видит 2 физических диска (всего их три) на 3-м  стоить линукс. При установке определил их и даже подцепил винду, но потом когда перезагрузился послу установки не хочет запускать винду с под грубÐ
<freedom> Плиз!!!
<jham> runtu?
<freedom> да
<jham> шойта
<jham> ok
<jham> wallbuntu короче
<freedom> jham: это имеет какое-то значение?
<jham> не знаю. это как на #debian с вопросом о убунте прийти. ) что значит "не хочет"? что выдаёт?
<NeoWolf> Pidgin рулез
<jham> NeoWolf: не ври, я сам не пиджине - он говно )
<NeoWolf> =)
<freedom> jham: ыыыыыыы рунту основана на юбунте, по этому я по адресу. Она просто заточена под очень слабые компы. то и значить, что запись в грубе есть, а грузить не хочет. ошибок некаких
<NeoWolf> Ребят, я тут заметил если переключать раскладку загорается скролл лок
<freedom> диски не видит
<NeoWolf> Это у всех так?
<freedom> NeoWolf: у меня тоже такое
<NeoWolf> freedom: а в чем фишка?
<NeoWolf> freedom: зачем это надо?
<freedom> NeoWolf: смотри в настройках хоткеев
<freedom> у меня сразу ета фишка по этому в чем там фишка хз))
<jham> freedom: не поверишь. убунту тоже основана на дебиане ). а fdisk -l видит?
<freedom> нет
<jham> freedom: через судо?
<freedom> jham: я под рутом
<jham> жесть тогда.
<freedom> jham: полная
<jham> а с лайв сиди?
<freedom> я в замешательстве
<freedom> jham: тоже бред. то видит, то нет))
<jham> а ну убунте?
<jham> на*
<freedom> не ставил, но уверен будет тот же прикол
<jham> кто их там этих воллбунту знает, чё у них за скрипты и сборки
<freedom> но убунта не катит. обочка тяжолая для этой машины
<jham> freedom: lubuntu/xubuntu тоже тяжёлые?
<freedom> оболочка LXDE
<jham> ты lxde и на нормально убунте поставишь
<freedom> jham: lubuntu аналогичная этой.
<freedom> ксубунту тож не подходит
<jham> и всё таки - это воллбунту. значит не аналогичная
<freedom> когда ставил на одном диске с виндой все было ок, но на отдельном диске вот такое творится
<jham> я бы попробовал нормальный дистр для начала
<freedom> jham: пробовал, товарищ
<freedom> пробовал рядом с виндой.
<jham> если fdisk не видит - то это что-то совсем гонимое. в логах можт что есть?
<Nor8> Но ничто не могло сравнить с нашим, советским дистрибутивом! Ура, товарищи ! )))))
<freedom> голяк. я даже с джамперами на дисках играл))
<freedom> Nor8: ыыыыы
<Nor8> sudo update grub не пробовал? )))
<freedom> я так понял мне не помогут(((
<freedom> Nor8: пробовал все эти примочки) ноль на масу)
<jham> Nor8: так если fdisk не видит, какой там grub
<Nor8> freedom: Но разделы то есть, не удалил ты их при инсталяции ? ))
<freedom> нет) диск отключил с линуксом и винда норм грузится и видит второй диск нормально
<jham> или подключено не как положено, или харду можт каюк.
<Nor8> freedom: А зачем фдиск? Поставь gparted  и смотри
<freedom> Nor8: стоить
<freedom> не видит
<inkvizitor68sl> девушка оО
<inkvizitor68sl> из мск оО
<inkvizitor68sl> я сплю?
<inkvizitor68sl> или tangiti ?
<jham> freedom: пробуй коммутацию )
<freedom> jham: подробней плиз
<jham> inkvizitor68sl: это дядька бородатый, не ведись )
<jham> freedom: как диски подцепленны к контроллеру?
<[koshka]> че за бред там
<[koshka]> привет,Инки
<Nor8> ))
<inkvizitor68sl> [koshka]: мяу =)
<[koshka]> inkvizitor68sl, поздравляй меня ^^
<inkvizitor68sl> [koshka]: с чем0?
<freedom> jham: два диска на прямую к мамке через шлейфы, а 3-й через расшеритель в слоте PCI-E
<Nor8>  [koshka]: Тебя тут в душе засняли )))) http://fishki.net/comment.php?id=88662  Пикантное видео ))))
<[koshka]> inkvizitor68sl, с днем рождения +))
<inkvizitor68sl> [koshka]: ой... )
<inkvizitor68sl> [koshka]: с праздником! расти умной и чтобы админом стала =)
<jham> freedom: и какие диски из них видит fdisk и на каких что стоит
<[koshka]> спасибо,Инки :))
<shoma> Всем  доброй ночи
<freedom> jham: на одном - винда (мамка)
<freedom> втрой просто с файлами (мамка)
<freedom> третий - через расшеритель - пси слот
<jham> а где воллбунту с грабом?
<[koshka]> inkvizitor68sl, =**
<freedom> уже писал. На 3-м
<inkvizitor68sl> [koshka]: :*
<jham> freedom: а какие из них fdisk видит? запасть плз
<jham> freedom: и lspci плз
<freedom> jham: http://paste.ubuntu.com/612080/
<freedom> jham: http://paste.ubuntu.com/612081/
<freedom> 0649 Ultra ATA/100 PCI to ATA Host Controller - это расшеритель дисков
<jham> freedom: а в биосе заморочек никаких быть не может? вообще странно "то видит то не видит" с лайв сиди.. сложно сказать. попробуй сохранить логи в случае когда всё видит, и когда нет. может там что-то промелькнёт. если честно, мне кажется, ты что-то ...
<jham> ... умалкиваешь )
<freedom> jham: та что умалкивать то))) в биосе стоить  hdd - 0, hhd - 1, hhd - 2
<freedom> jham: ок логи сохраню
<jham> freedom: извиняй, не могу больше ничем помочь. пойду спать. и удачи. можт до завтра
<freedom> jham: спс за ту помощь, что ты предоставил. спокойной ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2011-05-24
<Henoxek> можно ли по закону о защите прав потребителей взять скажем новую материнку в магазине, потестить и если она не устроит, вернуть в течение 14 дней в исправном состоянии?
<Henoxek> (и в полной комплектации включая тару)
<Dinamic-Adm> Помоему нет. Т.к. материнка относиться к сложным электронным приборам и вроде как на такие девайсы этот закон не распространяется
<Henoxek> http://ozpp.ru/laws2/pravila-prod/tov22.html
<Henoxek> тут написано что _подлежат_ удовлетворению об обмене
<Henoxek> пункт 7
<Henoxek> хотя.. 1997
<Henoxek> надо найти посвежее
<Snoopik> Добрый день
<Henoxek> добрый
<Dinamic-Adm> Обменять могут, но на более дорогую модель
<Snoopik> .учше
<Snoopik> лять
<skai> sharikoff: коре вышло
<paul3> нарооод, как убить зомби процесс transmission?
<Dinamic-Adm> Через системный монитор
<Henoxek> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/killing-zombie-process.html
<Henoxek> paul3 тебе вчера советовли sigkill
<Henoxek> kill -9 pid_процесса
<rapidsp> не убий!
<Henoxek> 'You cannot kill zombies, as they are already dead'
<Henoxek> если зомба не убивается по sigkill, надо убить родителя
<Henoxek> например init, ха-ха
<Henoxek> лучше уж ребут в таком случае
<vladgobelen> ни в коем случае
<vladgobelen> максимум - ребут иксов
<paul3> с помощью kill -9 не убивается
<Henoxek> vladgobelen а кто становится родителем зомбы?
<Henoxek> разве иксы?
<Henoxek> убунта быстро ребутится
<paul3> ребутится не охота.. даже винда позволяет убить процесс.. обидно чёта
<Henoxek> я вот думаю, если процесс сдох, почему бы просто не удалить его из таблицы процессов?
<Henoxek> это ведь можно как-то сделать?
<Henoxek> венда не всегда убивает его
<Henoxek> я как то встречал глюк с игрой world of tanks
<Henoxek> которая отказывалась сдыхать совершенно
<paul3> это утешает конечно, но не сильно :)
<paul3> а как посмотреть родителя процесса
<paul3> ?
<Henoxek> в ps должно быть же
<paul3> не, там только pid и tty
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: неважно.. гарантирую - поможет
<Henoxek> я сомневаюсь
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: выход в консоль htop в зубы и убивай лишнее
<Henoxek> ааа точно
<vladgobelen>  16:21:23 up 34 days, 17:05,  3 users,  load average: 1.72, 1.59, 1.44
<Henoxek> иксы же точно были в родстве трансмишена
<vladgobelen> если бы не помогало, такого бы не было
<Henoxek> значит если они живы, родителем станут либо они, либо оболочка
<vdrandom> paul3, повтыкай ман. там есть ключ для древовидного представления
<vdrandom> в ps
<vdrandom> превед гентушникам
<vdrandom> и остальным
<vdrandom> :)
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: бу
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: заметь, а остальные даже не ответили
<vdrandom> все работу работают, видимо
<vladgobelen> а гентушники уже все сделали)
<vdrandom> гентушники запустили компиляцию?
<vladgobelen> нафига?
<rapidsp> они компилируют компиляцию
<vdrandom> вот ты мне скажи, vladgobelen
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: говорю тебе vdrandom
<vdrandom> а можно ли быстро и безболезненно в генте подключить к компиляции видеокарту nvidia?
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: в генту можно все, даже нести бред
<paul3> чёто у меня после ребута на правом мониторе разрешение какое-то маленькое. а когда захожу в system-prefences-monitors - там только один монитор вообще..
<chapt> paul3: а в xorg что по этому поводу?
<paul3> chapt, как будто так и должно быть. везде только monitor0 или screnn0
<paul3> *screen
<vdrandom> vladgobelen, ну бред - это хорошо. Но меня интересует исключительно CUDA
<vdrandom> потому что компилировать на моих четырёх ядрах всё это я долбанусь.
<vladgobelen> на четырех ядрах даже ядро за 3 минуты компилируется
<Henoxek> есть компиляторы которые cuda юзают?
<vdrandom> ядро, может, и 3 минуты. а тот же вайн - минут 15.
<vladgobelen> ядро дольше вайна компилируется
<vladgobelen> вайн минута
<chapt> paul3: ммм, а разве в конфиге не должно быть 2 монитора и 2 скрина с описанием частоты и разрешения?
<vdrandom> Henoxek, вот это меня и интересует. Там вроде в комплекте идёт nvcc.
<Henoxek> gcc тоже долго собирается.. ненавижу пересобирать его
<Henoxek> я думаю что собрать тот же gcc под nvcc нереал
<Henoxek> как и собирать обычные программы на nvcc
<paul3> chapt, ты знаешь, странная фигня.. через ГУИ nvidia-settings сейчас он увидел второй монитор, я поставил разрешение нормальное, сохранил изменения в xorg.conf, всё стало нормально, но в файле всё равно будто один монитор..
<chapt> paul3:  а ты nvidia  сеттингс от пользователя или через судо запускаешь?
<paul3> ёё, вот щас первый экранчик сдвинулся на второй слегка... а как выключить x server и запустить?
<paul3> chapt, от пользователя, но чтоб сохранить в файл он пароль спрашивает
<chapt> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<chapt> кажется так
<Henoxek> как лучше всего перевести на русский "related functions"?
<Henoxek> по смыслу это функции, делающие не то же самое, но близко
<paul3> связаные
<Henoxek> например open, close, read, write
<paul3> родственные
<paul3> выдал ошибку при запуске таким окошком сбоку.. не успел прочитать, может она логом где легло?
<chapt> /var/log/xorg*.log
<paul3> chapt, спасибо :)
<vdrandom> убунту пришло и ушло
<MagicLover> Господа. В OpenOffice был такой файл - fcfg_calc_filters.xcu - в нём можно было запретить OO экспортировать файл в MS Excel 5.0/95 - формат в котором 1С делает отчёты. Как теперь это запретить в LibreOffice? Такого файла нету. :(
<vdrandom> vladgobelen, с каким значением j используешь make?
<vdrandom> неужто все четыре ядра жаришь?
<Henoxek> ни у кого не завалялось таблицы индексов функций Native API для мастдаев?
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: хм... у меня всего 2 ядра вобщем то
<vdrandom> а частота?
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1164.png
<vladgobelen> Linux localhost 2.6.38-gentoo-r2 #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Apr 19 17:12:31 VLAST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E7500 @ 2.93GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<vdrandom> у меня на 3 еле собирается вайн за 15 минут.
<vladgobelen> да ну ты брось
<vdrandom> Linux darkstar 2.6.38-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri May 13 09:24:47 CEST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q8200 @ 2.33GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<vladgobelen> просто у тебя видимо оптимизации нету
<vladgobelen> ну да - арч.. это нормально
<vdrandom> какая нафиг разница, есть оптимизация или нет?
<vladgobelen> это системы собранные под общие цели.. они не направлены на производительность
<vdrandom> архитектура-то стандартная
<vladgobelen> как и убунту, к примеру.. там это все нормально
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: например тот же гзип ускоряется на одном только -О3 на 35%
<vdrandom> ну попробую пересобрать ядро, только не верится мне, что это результат даст
<vladgobelen> эм.. а причем тут ядро? И как ты его пересоберешь?
<vdrandom> а как ядро пересобирают? мейком, наверное :)
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: например "патч200" ты используешь? А планировщик какой?
<vdrandom> ты сейчас говоришь с адептом пакетного дистрибутива
<vladgobelen> ну ты же должен знать что там в стандартном ядре у вас
<vdrandom> названия на погуглить отсыпь что ли :)
<Asti> q all
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: да это все очень известное..
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: прямо так и гугли
<vdrandom> странно
<vdrandom> новости про этот патч200 старые, а в 2.6.38 его так и не включили
<vdrandom> судя по всему
<vladgobelen> включили
<vdrandom> как проверить наличие оного?
<vdrandom> в уже собранном ядре
<vladgobelen> эм... zcat /proc/config.gz
<vdrandom> и что оттуда грепать?
<vladgobelen> zcat /proc/config.gz |grep CONFIG_CGROUPS
<vladgobelen> кажется так
<vdrandom> CONFIG_CGROUPS=y
<vladgobelen> включено
<vladgobelen> сек
<vdrandom> есть, ага
<vdrandom> только компиляция всё равно длится вечность.
<vladgobelen> CONFIG_SCHED_AUTOGROUP а это?
<vdrandom> и это есть
<vladgobelen> и тоже включено?
<vdrandom> lf
<vdrandom> да
<vladgobelen> ну вот
<vdrandom> что вот? :)
<vladgobelen> оно повышает отзывчивость, но довольно серьезно снижает общую производительность
<vdrandom> иии? Ты хочешь сказать, из-за него всё медленнее компилится?
<vladgobelen> С ним просто комп не будет тупить на больших нагрузках
<vladgobelen> но скорость компиляции будет ниже ))
<vladgobelen> такая вот ерундовина..
<vdrandom> его достаточно в sched_autogroup_enabled вырубить?
<vdrandom> или надо ядро пересобирать всё-таки?
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: естественно пересобирать
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: таких вещей куча и не обязательно в ядре
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: например со стандартом у меня вся система собиралась больше 16 часов
<vdrandom> ок, тогда я обойдусь без этих ваших сорцовых дистров. На пересборку мира у меня времени пока нет.
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: После общей оптимизации меньше 7
<vdrandom> всё равно долго
<vdrandom> пакеты разворачиваются полчаса.
<vladgobelen> А зачем его пересобирать?
<vladgobelen> С пакетами в итоге возни больше
<vladgobelen> А тут есть и бинарные
<vladgobelen> Зато возможностей у пакетов меньше..
<vladgobelen> как впрочем и удобства
<vdrandom> эмм. команда, пакет развёрнут, профи
<vdrandom> профит
<vdrandom> нет, я не спорю, что мелкие утилиты собирать из сорцов не так уж и плохо :)
<vdrandom> но скажи мне, сколько времени у тебя сборка опенофиса занимает?
<vdrandom> тоже пару минут?
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: А зачем?
<vdrandom> не знаю.
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: Например верлихаб я могу сразу сконфигурировать, его лучше собрать.. А что ты будешь выключать в Либре?
<vdrandom> зачем собирать из исходников пользовательский софт?
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: ее ставят с бинарника
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: А вот уже тот же фф лучше собирать. Он дает очень сильные преимущества перед бинарным.. Тут да - долго. Но оно того стоит.
<vdrandom> при необходимости у меня есть aur и abs.
<vdrandom> лол. насколько долго?
<vdrandom> дольше хромиума?
<vladgobelen> у тебя нет таких инструментов для сборки как тут..
<vladgobelen> не, хромиум вообще рекорд.. Дольше его нет ничего
<vdrandom> инструменты - это конфиги и опции. Они везде есть
<vladgobelen> эм.. ты как нибудь попробуй что такое портажи
<vladgobelen> а там и поговорим..
<vdrandom> не могу.  у меня нет времени 7 часов разворачивать операционную систему
<vdrandom> я не настолько красноглазый :)
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: развернуть можно быстрее арча или убунту.. 1-5 минут в зависимости от компа
<vdrandom> эмм
<vdrandom> а компиляция ядра?
<vdrandom> с неё же начинается установка генты
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: а зачем? Ставишь и дальше неторопясь оптимизируешь.. например по 20 минут в день
<vladgobelen> если так уже о времени беспокоишься
<vdrandom> я не нашёл бинарного ядра в инструкции по установке генты :(
<vdrandom> там всё из сорцов
<chapt> vdrandom: с лив сд ядро готовое берешь
<chapt> хоть это не по пацански
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: http://www.calculate-linux.ru
<vdrandom> vladgobelen, так это не гента, это какая-то сторонняя поделка. :)
<vdrandom> ты не тру гентушник, твоё красноглазие поставлено под сомнение.
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: Отключи оверлей и будет тебе чистая генту
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: не, на моем компе как раз чистая генту... а вот на сторонних как раз калькулейт..
<vdrandom> chapt, не подумал про то, чтобы взять с ливцд.
<vladgobelen> Там 100% совместимость
<vdrandom> мне вот интересно, насколько оно юзабельно, если только пакеты использовать и лишь иногда - сорцы.
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: на лайвсд генту хуже ядро, поверь
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: его вообще лучше не юзать.. если уж ставить чистую сразу - то из того же арча
<vdrandom> кунфу калкулатчиков круче кунфу гентушников, несомненно.
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: это потому что лайвсд делает чисто для отчета.. а так оно нах никому не сдалось
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: Если хочется как можно больше контроля без особых затрат усилий и времени - бери CLS
<chapt> гм, а я наивно полагал что лив сд в генте это средство ее установки и тругентушники развертывают систему только из под него :)
<chapt> ну и средство реанимации
<vladgobelen> chapt: нет.. генту разворачивается из под любого дистрибутива
<vladgobelen> а реанимировать ее не нужно
<chapt> не верится как то, что не нужно реанимировать
<skai> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=30641
<skai> Интерес представляют также минимальные требования к оборудованию: 2.33GHz Intel Pentium 4 и 1 Гб ОЗУ.
<skai> аська такая аська
<Lex_S> а зачем реанимировать? ядро собрал, прописал в grub и всё
<Lex_S> друган вообще тупо ядро от арча скопировал и прокатило
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: баян =)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ну извини.запостить раньше не мог
<skai> да и бойану полчасика всего
<inkvizitor68sl> пффф =)
<inkvizitor68sl> баяну больше суток
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<Henoxek> adobe air... сырое поделие-с
<skai> пока я спал - бойана не было
<[v-8]_jupiter> Главное что бы с протоколом не мутили ничего, а альтернативные клиенты есть)
<skai> главное чтобы закрыли и затребовали бабосов
<Henoxek> лучше бы они консольную версию сделали
<skai> тогда об альтернативных протоколах вспомнят
<Henoxek> пусть и с рекламой
<Henoxek> или просто библиотеку, позволяющую работать с протоколом своим
<skai> самый хомячный протокол в консоли?
<skai> лучше мотоцикл с четырьмя колесами и крыше сделать
<Henoxek> самый хомячный наверное msn
<Lex_S> [11:59:12] <Henoxek> лучше бы они консольную версию сделали /// а чем finch не устраивает?
<Henoxek> Lex_S он же неофициальный?
<Lex_S> тю
<Lex_S> официальными пользуются только домохозяйки
<vladgobelen> домохозяйки пользуются агентом
<Lex_S> не знающие что можно не качать тонну рекламы и поставить нормальный клиент
<Henoxek> ну а кто будет пользоваться этим?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Кстати в виндовой версии вроде видео они сделали?
<inkvizitor68sl> давно
<[v-8]_jupiter> НУ skype то майкрософт купила) Линуксовому клиенту будет совсем плохо.
<[v-8]_jupiter> так теперь icq решила подтянутся
<vdrandom> а разве аськоклиент не на флеше?
<vdrandom> веб-клиент просто, к которому прикрутили отдельное окно, судя по скриншотам
<skai> на эйре
<skai> это не совсем флеш
<skai> но требования суровые
<skai> у меня со скрипом пойдут
<vladgobelen> ага.. извращенцы будут цепляться ногами и руками.. жрать и колоться... Лишь бы не пользоваться нормальным..
<vdrandom> я даже тестировать не буду. на транспорте за год не единого разрыва.
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> мне начинает нравиться тенденция коллективного творчества у меня в блоге =)
<vdrandom> vladgobelen, да ладно. не извращенцы, а те, кого оно устраивает.
<skai> ну у меня был разрыв на транспорте.когда в городе, где он фищически находится вырубилось электричество от урагана
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: как называются те, кого устраивают извращения?
<SergeyIT> ку
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: у меня транспорт в паблике уже
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: решился?
<inkvizitor68sl> пока тьфу-тьфу-тьфу ни разу не падал
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: ну у меня новый акк внешний же
<inkvizitor68sl> с аксесами лениво разбираться
<vdrandom> vladgobelen, пофигисты
<vdrandom> есть ещё несколько вариантов
<vdrandom> но за них меня тут забанят :)
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: неа.. автомобилисты...скалолазы...извраще..продолжи
<vdrandom> надо скайпу альтернативу придумывать, пока не поздно ._.
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: именно для телефона?
<vdrandom> для voip, ага
<vladgobelen> было чтото.. не помню.. не пользовался
<vdrandom> для чятиков всегда есть xmpp
<vladgobelen> но альтернативы есть
<san4o> vdrandom: типа скайпу нету открытых альтернатив ? )
<vdrandom> в том-то и дело, что толковых клиентов для SIP я пока не наблюдаю ._.
<vladgobelen> san4o: Скайп одновременно и троян и ботнет
<vladgobelen> san4o: Никто больше такой фигней страдать не хочет
<vdrandom> vladgobelen, да ну?
<vladgobelen> san4o: Потому у них качество связи лучше
<vdrandom> бида-бида
<rapidsp> гы "произошла одно или несколько ошибок" :)
<vladgobelen> san4o: В скайпе ты платишь за то, что обеспечиваешь кому то связь)
<vdrandom> это ты мне?
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: Нет, я объясняю почему нет альтернатив лучше скайпа
<san4o> vladgobelen: все приходит с опытом =) (имею ввиду альтернативы) еще посмотрим что майкрософт с ним сделает ....
<NoOova> Hi all! i have a server Core i7 and 12gb ram. i want use OpenVZ on it. What version of distributive i must use? x86 or x86_64>
<vdrandom> NoOova, и тебе хай.
<san4o> NoOova: x86_64
<NoOova> =) сори я дмаю все поняли что я написал
<vladgobelen> san4o: единственное преимущество скайпа в ботнете.. Много пользователей которые оплачивают и обеспечивают работу ботнета
<NoOova> san4o: а почему? в чём явное преимущество?
<NoOova> PAE в линукс до 64 гигов рамы держит
<vdrandom> san4o, мелкософт его угробит
<rapidsp> NoOova: цена вопроса - гигабайты обсуждений в форумах
<vdrandom> точнее, сначала вкрутит в мсн
<vdrandom> вместо той корявой поделки, которая у них там сейчас используется
<san4o> NoOova: ну ставь пае ядро. просто многоядерные с кучей памяти обычно ставят 64
<NoOova> rapidsp: san4o  а можно ссылочку на обсуждение? просто с чем я с физической стороны столкнусь и где будет быстрее всё работать?
<san4o> vdrandom: зачем им его гробить. он явно прибыли тучу принесет. кроме майкрософта и фейсбуковци хотели купить
<NoOova> да и я смогу 32-битную OpenVZ систему запустить на 64-ьитном хосте?
<rapidsp> NoOova: http://www.google.ru/search?q=amd64+x32&submit=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: нет
<vdrandom> san4o, нет, я не спорю, что у них есть нормальные продукты
<vdrandom> но это скорее исключение, чем правило
<NoOova> inkvizitor68sl: ты то мне инужен!
<NoOova> попался!
<NoOova> =) подскажи пожалуйста, в чё реально будет плюс?
<NoOova> планируется запускать 10-20 VPS на эжтом дедике
<NoOova> примерно 200 сайтов
<NoOova> 100-200
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: м?
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: вопрос перефразируй
<inkvizitor68sl> в чё реально будет плюс?  - не вопрос )
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: он хочет узнать а будет ли тут профит или все сдохнет
<inkvizitor68sl> ну а может мне кто нибудь поведает, какой сервер, какая ось, какие нагрузки?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: нееее
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ты что
<NoOova> inkvizitor68sl: 12gb ram, Core i7, software raid 3tb
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: какой raid ?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: либатсрал конпеляй
<NoOova> inkvizitor68sl: 1
<NoOova> всмысле номер е помню, который не дублирует, а просто дополняет
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: а ангрузки?
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: а ангрузки?
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> нагрузки?
<NoOova> 100-200 сайтов, 50000 в день посещений
<NoOova> софтваря: нжинХ + апач
<inkvizitor68sl> мда уж
<NoOova> + mod_php
<NoOova> не кли
<inkvizitor68sl> одна виртуалка на core i7 с парой гигов памяти и 2 ядрами
<inkvizitor68sl> если диски не затупят
<NoOova> inkvizitor68sl: такой серв получается просто по деньгам уж очень заманчиво
<inkvizitor68sl> openvz есть смысл ставить только если ты собираешься сам админить все виртуалки
<NoOova> Ну да
<inkvizitor68sl> 10-20 потянутся без проблем
<NoOova> а веб панель же есть к нему
<NoOova> естественно что я сам буду из консоли вначале настраивать пока не разберусь
<NoOova> просто щас 2 физических сервера
<NoOova> они будут переезжать на новый мощный
<NoOova> на впс
<[v-8]_jupiter> NoOova: http://code.google.com/p/ovz-web-panel/wiki/Support  вот если нужна под openvz панель
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: ну в общем я бы не стал какашку тыкать =)
<NoOova> и пока конкретный вопрос. Squeeze 686_64 или 686_32?
<NoOova> inkvizitor68sl: там нельзя их перемешивать
<inkvizitor68sl> а поставил бы 2 харда ещё, сделал RAID10, 12 виртуалок на KVM и жил бы счастливо
<NoOova> inkvizitor68sl: а чем KVM лучше чем OpenVZ
<NoOova> про память наверное не стоит беспокоиться, 12гб
<[v-8]_jupiter> кстати а сколько нужно питания под 4 харда по 500 гб?
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: ну грррр.
<inkvizitor68sl> ща
<NoOova> [v-8]_jupiter: хм мне кажется ватт 200
<NoOova> чисто на них
<[v-8]_jupiter> ех тогда в 400 вт блок не влажу
<NoOova> но я чисто как сам думаю сказал, релаьно не знаю
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: http://paste.pro/1692435
<NoOova> rppppp?
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: копейки
<inkvizitor68sl> ой
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: короче 400 втник с нормальной платформой без проблем их потянет
<inkvizitor68sl> ватт по 20 в пике на хард получается
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: ща я доку росшарю. взглянешь. ТЫ же в gmail есть?
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: ага, ник тот е
<inkvizitor68sl> же
<[v-8]_jupiter> все открыл . Как думаешь под такое хватить 400 ВТ
<NoOova> inkvizitor68sl: хм там помоему не всё верно написано
<NoOova> в частности про XEN - ему же не нужно заточенное ядро
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: да
<inkvizitor68sl> должно
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: нужно
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: если не HVM
<[v-8]_jupiter> Там было 2 винта но хочу 4 поставить
<inkvizitor68sl> а HVM никто не использует
<NoOova> хм я думал он только так иумеет работать. лажно почитаю
<NoOova> просто мне щас нужно решить что ставить в чём разбираться
<[v-8]_jupiter> NoOova: бери kvm на нем намного лучше работает LAMP
<NoOova> веб панели есть для kvm>
<NoOova> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> да и не только ламп)
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: не понадобится
<NoOova> inkvizitor68sl: мне - возможно
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: virt-manager поставь себе, оно рулит
<NoOova> будут ещё люди которые будут его модерировать
<inkvizitor68sl> в общем не стоит ставить вебморду, хороших всё равно нет
<NoOova> вощем памяти будет не 12 а 24
<NoOova> как сказало начальство
<NoOova> все облизнулись? =)
<[v-8]_jupiter> NoOova: у тебя диски будут тормозить)
<Henoxek> все, что говорит начальство, можно смело делить на два
<NoOova> Henoxek: :-D
<Henoxek> а если требует сроки - умножать на два
<NoOova> [v-8]_jupiter: а как тогда поступать?
<NoOova> нужен другой рейд?
<NoOova> или нужно на физически разные дискикласть ращзные образы?
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: у меня есть такой сервер, диски тупят
<inkvizitor68sl> жутко при том
<[v-8]_jupiter> 10 рейд . Тебе уже inkvizitor68sl писал
<inkvizitor68sl> 4 диска не спасают в raid10
<NoOova> тупят? это как
<inkvizitor68sl> wa большой
<[v-8]_jupiter> или SAS
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: лучше берите с 12ю и ставьте диски ещё
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: SAS они не поставят туда)
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: только в стаевровый
<[v-8]_jupiter> Это они в хезнер?
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: вообще сейчас абсолютно всё упирается в диски
<inkvizitor68sl> не в память, не в проц, не в сеть.
<inkvizitor68sl> в диски.
<inkvizitor68sl> именно они тормозят.
<inkvizitor68sl> и именно их возможностями ограничена скорость работы любого сервера
<NoOova> а если.... tmpfs /var/www /var/lib/ ?
<inkvizitor68sl> бестолку
<Henoxek> надежность падает
<Henoxek> если отрубят электропитание
<Henoxek> данные ж теряются
<inkvizitor68sl> 30 IOPS не перепрыгнешь
<inkvizitor68sl> ну ок, с 10кой - 60 IOPS
<NoOova> это что за мера производительности?
<NoOova> FLOPS нпоминает
<inkvizitor68sl> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IOPS
<NoOova> понятно
<inkvizitor68sl> там, правда, пишут, что 90 ипсов на диск, но ориентироваться всё равно на 30 лучше =)
<[v-8]_jupiter> помоему 8 гиг и 8 ядер рулят)
<[v-8]_jupiter> по 1-му на vps
<Henoxek> iops не учитывает кэширование запросов на чтение системой или вместе с этим считается?
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: сколько у тебя нормально выдерживают диски vps ? штук 10?
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: на 5 разваливаются, если без LVM =)
<inkvizitor68sl> c LVM 8 нормально ждержат
<[v-8]_jupiter> ну тоесть 10 это предел
<[v-8]_jupiter> у меня просто 7 на lvm вроде никто не даловался. А на openvz мелких штук 20)
<inkvizitor68sl> inky@laptop1:~$ dsh -M -c -g vdsh 'top -b | head -3 | tail -1'
<inkvizitor68sl> root@1.qs.biz: Cpu(s): 10.3%us,  1.1%sy,  0.0%ni, 87.7%id,  0.9%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<inkvizitor68sl> root@3.qs.biz: Cpu(s): 13.1%us,  0.5%sy,  0.0%ni, 84.8%id,  1.5%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.1%si,  0.0%st
<inkvizitor68sl> root@5.qs.biz: Cpu(s): 12.7%us,  2.8%sy,  0.0%ni, 83.0%id,  1.4%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.1%si,  0.0%st
<inkvizitor68sl> root@2.qs.biz: Cpu(s): 18.7%us,  0.7%sy,  0.0%ni, 77.9%id,  2.7%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.1%si,  0.0%st
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя сейчас всё ок
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: не хочешь у меня пару виртуалок взять) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> мне сервер новый запускать не хочется вхолостую
<NoOova> http://debian.pro/16
<NoOova> =) знакомые ники
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: старье ) по блогу поищи kvm - там новые статьи уже есть
<NoOova> а KVM чтоли както относится к qEmu?
<inkvizitor68sl> допишу их все - ссылку сделаю
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: ну да. некоторые устройства в моей схеме эмулируются через qemu
<NoOova> очень не люблю его
<inkvizitor68sl> ну простите, оставаться без виртуального дисплея не хочется =0
<inkvizitor68sl> =)
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: )
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: а что ты скажешь об jail, как у него с памятью? ТАк же как и у openvz
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: если ты про фрибсдшный - то там всё ок, так как ядро по другому организовано
<inkvizitor68sl> с подсчетом памяти беда, но в целом тратится она нормально
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: ну вообщем не далеко от openvz ушло
<inkvizitor68sl> фрибсдшный jail - далеко )
<[v-8]_jupiter> а дисковые квоты? там нормально поддерживаются
<[v-8]_jupiter> пойду документацию почитаю. А то наверно я старую смотрел
<vladgobelen> Linux 2.6.40 будет включать некоторые возможности оптимизации производительности Sandy Bridge, начальную поддержку Intel Ivt Bridge, исправления поддержки графики, форму NVIDIA Optimus, и многие другие особенности, которые будут обсуждаться ближе к выходу Linux 2.6.40-rc1 (или
<vladgobelen> Linux 2.8.0-rc1).
<vladgobelen> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/linux-general/6299488
<vladgobelen> опаньке..
<sevka> привет. есть тут кто, кто писал плагины для наутилуса на питоне?
<cuthalir> хаюшки всем ;)
<wazzup507> vsem privet. problema - polomalsya gnome. pri zapuske 4erniy ekran. (11.04, nvidia)
<Fanisk> всем привет, не подскажете как в баше вставить текст из файла в скрипт?
<skai> Fanisk: ctrl+c ctrl+v из файла в скрипт
<rapidsp> а если не в иксах?
<skai> через шифт инсерт
<Fanisk> ) Я значит криво как-то объяснил.
<Fanisk> есть файл, в файле цифра 5 например.  При переименовании файйла мне нужно чтоб добавилась цифра 5 из файла.
<vladgobelen> Fanisk: куда?
<vladgobelen> Fanisk: в переменную передавай текст
<Fanisk> Напрример  build-linux   мне надо чтобы к build-linux добавилось содержимое файла с примера цифра 5
<vladgobelen> в переменную передавай.. и из переменной куда хочешь
<chapt> вопрос: возможно ли запустить отдельное предложение в окружении хсервера, работающего в режиме 16 бит, при условии что приложение может работать только с 256 цветами?
<chapt> *приложение
<chapt> гулить пытался, но вся заковыка не могу нормально вопрос сформулировать, гугл бред выдает
<el_doggy> Мы имеем две комнаты, в 1-й, три выключателя, а во 2-й, одна лампочка.
<el_doggy> Как определить какой именно выключатель контролирует работу лампочки, если из 1-й комнаты во 2-ю можно зайти только один раз.
<el_doggy> $}
<el_doggy> ;Ъ
<skai> зайти один раз.оставить вебкамеру.и проверять
<BasicXP> Вскрыть выключатель :)
<KyuuBe> так, дня всем
<KyuuBe> есть проблема на 11.04 с классическим гномом - на втором мониторе нет оформления у окон и вместо мыши крестик
<el_doggy> http://www.log-in.ru/articles/1562/ вот про лампочку кому интересно ;Ъ
<yurau> 1й параметр скрипта баша как вызвать?
<SergeyIT> el_doggy, включить 1 выключатель, подождать, выключить и включить 2 выключатель. Зайти в комнату и посмореть, потрогать лампу...
<el_doggy> SergeyIT, 5
<ragnareg> всем доброго времени суток =)
<yurau> привет
<Senya> g
<Aceler> Кто-нибудь ставл xen на natty, что-то у меня python-xen с ошибками
<Aceler> ?
<yurau_> это очень сложная программа
<yurau_> предпочитаю виртуалбокс
 * Aceler исполнил facepalm
<Aceler> Да, официальные wiki рекомендуют скомпилировать Xen из исходников. Какая прелесть.
<chapt> нормально гентушники счастливы
<vdrandom> chapt, не буди гентушников, а то набегут :)
<Aceler> Я быстрее поставлю какую-нибудь опенсусю, чем буду собирать xen для убунты.
<Aceler> А, впрочем надо почесать PPA
<vdrandom> главное - не ставить с гуями. Из какого-нибудь нетинсталла суся отлично и без лишнего мусора разворачивается.
<vdrandom> а потом можно поднять всё, что нужно :)
 * Aceler исполнил ещё один facepalm
<TbMa> кто-нить занимается компиляцией вайна на досуге?
<yurau_> есто репо на ланчпаде
<TbMa> репо с чем? :) мне с патчем хочется
<SergeyIT> TbMa, досуга не бывает
<TbMa> SergeyIT, это ж грустно
<yurau> TbMa: какая система?
<TbMa> yurau 11.04, не могу дев-библиотеки накатить с сайта вайна, вынужден искать обладателя 10.10
<yurau> TbMa: у меня это репо udo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<yurau> sudo
<skai> Aceler: эмммм...а пакеты с ксеном в репах убунты тебе уже не нравятся?
<TbMa> yurau, ну енто же реп с обычным вайном
<yurau> он обновляется по мере старения оси
<yurau> мне так кажется
<TbMa> yurau, я в курсе. мне нужно собрать вайн из сорцов со сторонним патчем
<yurau> читай редми для патча
<TbMa> yurau, проблему описал выше скрипт установки пакетов для компиляции с сайта вайна не работает на 11.04
<Aceler> skai: а я что написал?
<vdrandom> TbMa, ну я компилировал вайн, было дело
<vdrandom> правда не на убунте
<vdrandom> смотри на чём затыкается мейк, там обычно вся нужная информация есть
<TbMa> vdrandom, я просто попробовал все дев-пакеты поставить отсюда http://wiki.winehq.org/Recommended_Packages, а скриптик на 11.04 отказывается работать. Доставлять вручную ужасно :S
<Nor8> TbMa: Что мешает вайн из репов поставить?
<vdrandom> ему нужен с патчами
<vdrandom> что вы привязались к человеку? :)
<Nor8> ЧТо там за патчи такие? На производительность или еще на что-нибудь?
<vdrandom> TbMa, зависимости для компиляции софта, который есть уже в деб-дистрах в виде пакета, проще всего добывать с помощью команды build-dep для пакетного менеджера
<TbMa> Nor8, rgl патч для 2 ядер, пулсаудио, хардвар курсор в опенгл
<vdrandom> эмм. а разве в ppa без пульса версия?
<vdrandom> не знал. :)
<Nor8> TbMa: Есть такая вешь как вайнтрикс и playonlinux,  и там есть возможность включить все эти опции без бубна и навсегда
<vdrandom> ну playonlinux - это комплект скриптов, например
<Nor8>  vdrandom: Да, там альса только и её хватает )))
<vdrandom> с гуёвиной
<TbMa> nor8, вайнтрикс не ставит ничего из перечисленного :O
<markmx1> хм все таки гемор присутствует, есть два интерфейса eth1 и wlan0 оба они на разных провайдерах и оба предоставляют инет, но ходить в инет надо тока через одного, как явноуказать через какой?
<vdrandom> вайнтрикс - он для других целей предназанчен
<vdrandom> Nor8, с алса-плагином в вайне некоторые софтины изрядно тупят.
<Nor8> TbMa: Поддержку многоядерности и опенгл можно включить и через вайнтрикс и playonlinux, ну а пульс даже не знаю. Нужен ли он вообще?
<vdrandom> есть, конечно ESD в убунте
<vdrandom> или через padsp пустить, тоже вариант :)
<vdrandom> а вот патчики для совместимости с разным гамесом никто не отменял
<Nor8> TbMa: С курсором есть проблема,  но не во всех играх
<vdrandom> тем более, что совместимость с очередным релизом вайна может сломаться
<vdrandom> а своя сборочка - вот она, в префиксе сложена
<TbMa> Nor8, а как оные называются ? (в триксах) в winetricks settings искать ?
<vdrandom> хоть под каждую софтину свой вайн собирай
<Nor8> TbMa: Лучше через playonlinux, там есть adwanced wine plugin, в нем можно настроить один раз и навсегда
<vdrandom> я тайну открою
<Nor8> TbMa: вайнтрикс глючит
<vdrandom> если вайн не собирается так
<vdrandom> то он и из плейонлинукса не соберётся
<vdrandom> надо ставить зависимости для сборки
<Nor8> vdrandom: Так поставь из репов , сам соберется и оптимизируй через плайонлинукс. Зачем красноглазить то?
<vdrandom> эмм. ну какбе меня не обламывает сделать patch, ./configure с соответствующими параметрами , make, make install.
<Nor8> vdrandom: Да дело не в этом, процедура то простая, но гарантий меньше.
<Nor8> vdrandom: А так железно, проверено.
<roxas> здраствуйте
<roxas> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff, nAgoHaK
<roxas> как на samba  сервере сделать доступ через интернет
<roxas> по локальной сети всё уже работает
<skai> roxas: и какого хрена ты делаешь?
<skai> roxas: тебе дать ссылку на учебник русского языка, чтобы научить читать?
<roxas> у меня голова другим забита:-X
<roxas> ау
<roxas> мда... канал тех поддержки
<skai> !support > roxas
<vdrandom> это не канал техподдержки
<ubuntuhelp> roxas, please see my private message
<vdrandom> это неофициальный чятик :)
<freedom> !grub2
<ubuntuhelp> Это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Вся информация тут: http://goo.gl/gR60c см. также !grub-splash
<chapt> красавец
<chapt> вот как надо вопросы задавать, постучатсья ко всем операторам канала, а потом задавать вопросы
<vdrandom> Nor8, как по мне - так излишне.
<vdrandom> тем более, что чем больше скриптов, тем больше шансов наткнуться на глюк
<chapt> второй заход
<TbMa> ну вот. поставил playonlinux, и сразу проблема, не могу добавить уже установленное приложение :S бред
<Nor8> TbMa: Поставь заново через плайонлинукс
<^DEMOSS^> привет всем убунтологам
<Nor8> TbMa: Или отредактируй путь
<vdrandom> потомучто плеонлинукс предусматривает только новую установку, ага :)
<^DEMOSS^> skai: Nor8:  hi )
<vdrandom> !ask | ^DEMOSS^
<ubuntuhelp> ^DEMOSS^: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<TbMa> Nor8, а он не затрет мне существующую?
<vdrandom> он в свой префикс ставит
<skai> ^DEMOSS^: он новенький.не обращай внимания
<vdrandom> поэтому вроде не должен
<Nor8> TbMa: Что за игра?
<TbMa> wow
<^DEMOSS^> skai: угу )
<Nor8> TbMa: Лучше заново поставь, делов то на минут на 10
<TbMa> Nor8, в жопень такое счастье)
<Nor8> TbMa: Ну тогда компиляй
<^DEMOSS^> skai: я все-таки запустил проект в виртуальной машине на убунту - bigbluebutton  и смог выпустить это в сеть )
<^DEMOSS^> skai: однако не радует что он изначально делается под убунту :( портировать на первородные дистрибы было бы очень неплохо. А то установка для убунты - 4 команды , а для дебианщика - ман на 20 листов формата а4
<skai> нехай всякие тупые демьяны юзать
<^DEMOSS^> Хотя с другой стороны - хороший пиар-ход получается, Вместе с проектом поставляется операционная система. Тем самым повышается ее популярность автоматом. Однако уровень ненависти зашкаливает за over 9000  тех людей, кто не привык к тому что ему насильно в
<^DEMOSS^> меняют ось вместе с проектом, ко торый должен быть кросс-дистрибутивным
<Nor8> Оффтоп. Как вам новость? ))))   http://gazeta.ru/news/lenta/2011/05/24/n_1853441.shtml
<ur5imw> Nor8: Страница не найдена
<Nor8> ur5imw: Да уже удалили )))
<Nor8> Нужно было заскриншотить )))
<ur5imw> nfr ,scnhj&
<ur5imw>  так быстро
<ur5imw> ?
<Nor8> ur5imw: Так там откровенный ляп)) Перевод заголовка гугль транслэйтом и сам топик по английски, в русской то газете )))
<ur5imw>  понял
<skai> Aceler:
<skai> кто хочет еще получить хайлайт волшебный?:))
<Maratich> а для PSX 1 были эмуляторы Денди?
<Lex_S> волшебный?
<Maratich> мне надо в виртуалбоксе из под винды запустить ePSXe
<Aceler> Сегодня явно не день Бэгкхема, пойду в игрушки поиграю лучше )
<quark15616> привет! вопрос: можно ли сделать миниатюрную систему видеонаблюдения и видеозаписи из веб-камеры неттопа и внешнего винта(на него должно писать сидео)?
<quark15616> монитор не нужен, только запись,  чтобы периодически очищался винт
<mastaiza> привет:-D кто нибудь ставил gnome 3
<quark15616> хватит ли мощи неттопа для этого?
<sdfsdf_> !grub2
<ubuntuhelp> Это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Вся информация тут: http://goo.gl/gR60c см. также !grub-splash
<quark15616> мож кто  делал
<quark15616> в гугле инфы мало на эту тему. А нужно очень.
<vdrandom> mastaiza, а вопрос-то какой?
<vdrandom> если не относительно убунты, то я ставил и пробовал им пользоваться.
<mastaiza> и как
<vdrandom> дрянь
<vdrandom> сырая и некрасивая
<quark15616> согласен - уг
<mastaiza> нестоит ставить
<vdrandom> в остальном - гномософт как гномософт
<vdrandom> не стоит
<vdrandom> особенно если 11.04 убунту
<vdrandom> там из гнома сделали конфетку
<mastaiza> хуже унити
<quark15616> хотя если допилят возможно и перейду
<quark15616> а пока на юнити
<san4o> quark15616: а почему нельзя ? =) правда веб камеры то разные есть
<quark15616> ну допустим среднюю вебку(помещение маленькое
<san4o> видел и софт для подобных вещей правда под виндовс
<quark15616> хватит ли внешнего усб2.0 винта для записи видео на него
<san4o> quark15616: главный ньюанс сдесь в том чтобы сделать запись видео при налиичии какого нибуть движения в кадре
<san4o> как я и говорил это реализовано софтом. правда под линь я еще не встречал, правда и не искал =)
<quark15616> детектор движения
<mastaiza> при загрузке системы у меня вместо заставки какой то черный экран с зеленым кубиком ктонибуть знает как это испавить
<quark15616> да мне хоть под винду хоть под линь лишь бы работала
<san4o> а сделать непрерывную напись на винт с небольшим фпс проблем вообще нету
<quark15616> у меня есть камера но она усб1.1 - запись тормоза страшные
<quark15616> усб2 проблем быть не должно
<Maratich> dxdiag-тест на 3D?
<quark15616> просто ставить ip-камеру и видеорегистратор очень дорого для этого
<quark15616> и опять же мониторинг не нужен
<san4o> quark15616: тормоза скорее всего вызваны оцифровкой видео. выбрано большое сжатие или качество
<quark15616> я без сжатия писал
<quark15616> 8ч видео ~300гб по моим подсчетам
<san4o> quark15616: оу =) места не жалко ? для видео наблюдения не думаю что нужно высокие фпс. а место секономит в разы. ну и сжатие хоть небольшое но желательно
<quark15616> а сжатие на лету неттоп не вытянет же
<quark15616> я пока экспериментирую на своем железе т.к пока не купил все нужное
<san4o> quark15616: ну пробуй лутше с mencoder и небольшие фпс а устройство для записи камера. думаю наилутший вариант
<quark15616> с софтом под линь как я понял туго
<quark15616> zoneminder и moton не в счет
<san4o> quark15616: смотря что нужно делать. для веб камеры хватает.
<quark15616> это как я понял что-то профессиональное и решил не связыватся
<quark15616> мне бы че полегче
<san4o> под линь многие делают системывидео наблюдения. вроде даже сборки дистрибутивов есть. но расчитаны на IP камеры
<quark15616> не охото подымать апач и мускуль под это дело
<quark15616> под 1 вебку
<san4o> quark15616: это не из той оперы ... )
<quark15616> под винду находил софт но так и не прощупал полностью, камера у меня тормозная
<san4o> quark15616: ну дак IP камеры и приемущество имеют огромное. апаратное декодирование. датчик движения и другие плюшки
<quark15616> дороже правда
<san4o> quark15616: ну как сказать. если все равно покупать а не собирать из того что есть. слабенькая ip камера примерно стоит отличной веб камеры. хотя цены давно на них не смотрел
<quark15616> ну я видел длинковскую на 2500р
<quark15616> самая дешевая
<quark15616> а вот подключение у нее через езернет?
<quark15616> не помню уже
<san4o> quark15616: ну конечно езернет
<quark15616> блин сначала казалось все просто
<quark15616> а тут на тебе
<quark15616> уже даже незнаю стоит ли братся
<san4o> quark15616: да ничего сложного. погугль mencoder запись с веб камеры
<san4o> подбереш оптимальные настройки и все
<quark15616> я вот думаю насчет ипкамеры
<quark15616> а питалово у нее как?
<san4o> quark15616: блок питания. подороже есть с питанием через ethernet
<quark15616> желательно бы через езернет
<quark15616> не подскажешь сайтик где можно глянуть чтоб с ценами?
<san4o> quark15616: гугль. купить  ip камеру
<ozan-1> Всем привет. подскажите как обновить rhythmbox
<ozan-1> скачал файлы, но команда ./configure
<ozan-1> не срабатывает
<san4o> ozan-1: почитать readme install не ? хотя зачем подобным заниматся когда обновления в розитории появляются
<ozan-1> san4o / нету в репах. та мнабиваю показывает версию которая и так у меня
<san4o> ozan-1: после обновления появится в репах вскоре. неужели в ритбокс чето необычное  допилили в новых версиях
<ozan-1> san4o / да просто моя не играет песни когда в папке их выдеяеш всех. плюс еще не видит флешки
<san4o> ozan-1: думаеш после ручной сборки появятся ?
<san4o> я бы посоветовал сменить плеер )
<ozan-1> san40 / просто дуамю может обновление поможет )))
<ozan-1> san4o / на что сменит? посоветуй,
<san4o> ozan-1: выбор неплохой audacious deadbeef qmmp amarok каждому свое
<ozan-1> шас по одному проверю. спасибо
<ozan-1> san4o / может заодно и хороший работающий караоке плеер посоветуш? просто для детей все хочу настроить )) )
<san4o> ozan-1: подобных вещей не знаю. голоса нету  ) в репах есть PyKaraoke
<ozan-1> san4o / его ставил, ужасна плохая , толи я не разобрался ))
<victor0000> !bash
<ubuntuhelp> командная строка является очень мощным инструментом. Гид: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%B7%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BC%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B0 а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<freeman-ua> hi all
<skai> !no bash is <reply> Командная строка является очень мощным инструментом. Гид: http://goo.gl/ofkLB а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that skai
<johnny2k> можно как нибудь подружить compiz и xfce? заголовки окон пропадают кнопки закрыть там
<vdrandom> потому что компиз состоит из компиза и оконного декоратора
<vdrandom> поставь какой-нибудь emerald, например
<vdrandom> есть ещё декоратор, использующий настройки метасити
<vdrandom> но я не помню, как называется пакет
<Nor8> XuMuK: Здесь? ))
<vdrandom> алсо, чем тебе не композитные эффекты хфсе, johnny2k?
<johnny2k> что то не могу найти в синаптике emerald
<johnny2k> эффекты это да
<johnny2k> только жить с ними в России не рекомендуется
<Nor8>  johnny2k: При чем здесь эффекты десктопа и жизнь в России?
<johnny2k> в США с ними тоже жить не рекомендуется
<johnny2k> когда кнопки закрыть окно пропадают такие моЩные эффекты да
<vdrandom> johnny2k, apt-cache search emerald
<vdrandom> есть?
<johnny2k> неа
<johnny2k> странно
<freeman-ua> всем привет
<freeman-ua> может кто-нить помочь с паролем?
<skai> fsdfaFGSJHAFG?%?:;Ц?:%ВРФыиа
<skai> freeman-ua: держи
<skai> freeman-ua: тока не забудь
<johnny2k> хороший пароль
<freeman-ua> ох...
<freeman-ua> я про проблему с паролем в убунте
<boris_t> проблему поточне изложи
<vdrandom> johnny2k, а репы какие подключены?
<vdrandom> в убунте ведь по-прежнему по умолчанию отключены universe и multiverse?
<mva> freeman-ua:
<johnny2k> http://pastebin.com/xiJDFzqk
<johnny2k> только у меня его батя
<mva> vdrandom: может тебе ещё по умолчанию должны фотошоп крякнутый ставить? :)
<Nor8> )) ПРо фотошоп смешно
<vdrandom> mva, да! и крякнутый вайн тоже!
<Nor8> Я бы еще антивирус предложил ))  Тоже крякнутый ))
<johnny2k> и сериос сема
<johnny2k> что б было во что погеймать
<vdrandom> Nor8, да, без антивируса никак
<freeman-ua> при установке убунты 11.04 указал четырехзначный цифровой пароль и отключил запрос оного при входе. Любая операция, требующая пароль администратора не принимает указанный при установке пароль. Попробовал изменить пароль в менеджере учеток, но
<freeman-ua> парадокс! он требует [i]пятизначный[/i] пароль оО Ставил давненько LMDE и такого там не встречал
<Nor8> vdrandom: Антивир и файрвол, или от Касперского мультифункциональную приблуду )))
<mva> johnny2k: SS уже давно есть
<mva> даже нативный
<vdrandom> Nor8, только KIS.
<mva> freeman-ua:
<mva> открываешь терминал
<mva> пишешь sudo -s
<mva> вводишь свой пароль, который указывал
<mva> пишешь passwd
<mva> задаёшь пароль рута
<mva> ...
<mva> PROFIT
<freeman-ua> mva, спасибо, танец с бубном отменяется =)
<trancecore> а sudo -s не потребует пароля?
<mva> как настроено
<mva> может не требовать, если правильно настроить
<mva> но по умолчанию требует пользовательский пароль
<johnny2k> а вообще без компиза лучше
<mva> ВНЕЗАПНО, да?
<mva> а с KDE4 и того лучше. Было бы. Если б их допилили.
<Nor8> Компиз божественен
<mva> :-!
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> каждый дро.... ну то есть мне вот например вообще опенбокс нравится. Даже в гноме или хфсе
<vdrandom> хотя, конечно, какое-то время я наслаждался красивостями. и сейчас на гламурный аэро любуюсь. Но это только потому что в виндах нет опенбокса :(
<Nor8> vdrandom: Компиз из гнома делает что то, спосбное быть на уровне с кде, к примеру. Без него гном классик совсем примитивен.
<vdrandom> Nor8, а что ты думаешь про боксы или вмейкер? :)
<XuMuK> ку
<Nor8> vdrandom: Ничего, я их не видел )))
<skai> Nor8: дык заменяешь метасити на опенбокс и получаешь совсем няшный гном:)а эффекты и каирой отличные нарисовать можно:)
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ку, Федора 15 инкаминг ))))
<XuMuK> Nor8, нет уж)
<skai> Nor8: бойан
<Nor8> skai: У меня кайро с гномом сейчас, вполне доволен
<skai> Nor8: давно уже инкаминг
<XuMuK> хотя мож в виртуалке и погоняю...
<Nor8> XuMuK: ))) Новое ядро, 3-ий гном. Что еще нужно для счастья? ))))
<XuMuK> я вот чо хотел спросить... у каго нить гном3 стоит? звук правда лучше стал, или мне кажецо?) о_О
<XuMuK> Nor8, какое там ядро?)
<Nor8> XuMuK: 39-ое, ядро заморское, оптимизированное )))
<Nor8> XuMuK: Звук и так уже давно хорош
<Nor8> XuMuK: Или у тебя совсем хорош? )))
<XuMuK> Nor8, стал совсем)
<skai> Nor8: 39?а в релизнотах англицких было 38
<Nor8> XuMuK: У тебя звук какой, 5.1?
<skai> использование Linux-ядра 2.6.38,
<skai> Nor8: нет там 39
<skai> к сожалению
<skai> bkl не нужен,а выпилили его в 39 окончательно
<Nor8> skai: Да уже уточнил, точно 38-е, хотя писали, что будет 39-ое
<Nor8> skai: А жаль. Зато такой дистр как Fubuntu запилил с 39-ым ))))
<Nor8> skai: Fuduntu точнее )))
<XuMuK> Nor8, 2.1, у меня ноут)
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ноут с саббуффером? ))))
<XuMuK> ага)
<XuMuK> по всему дну саб идет
<XuMuK> а колонки сверху)
<XuMuK> дребежжит нормально на басах...
<Nor8> XuMuK: Давно уже хороший звук, дай Бог памяти, с версии 9.10 все норм и качает преркасно без бубна
<XuMuK> ну то что без бубна ето да, а вот такой чоткий и громкий на гноме3 только стал...
<Nor8> XuMuK: Насколько громкий?
<XuMuK> вилы
<XuMuK> выкидные даже...
<Nor8> XuMuK: А по русски?
<XuMuK> очень громко и чотко, каг никада раньше)
<XuMuK> а мож аудосиус такой...
<XuMuK> а
<Nor8> XuMuK: Угу...Стас Михайлов как никагда чотко играет ))))
<XuMuK> Nor8, кто ето?)
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ты в аудациосе плугин "crystalizer" активировал?
<XuMuK> Nor8, да каких то пару активировал, вроде ты которые говорил...)
<XuMuK> но ето еще на убунте было)
<Nor8> XuMuK: А версия какая аудациоса?
<Nor8>  XuMuK: Можно отвечать,
<Nor8>  XuMuK: Это не секретные данные )))
<XuMuK> Nor8, 0.9.2
<XuMuK> я курить ходил)
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ацдациос, 0.9.2? Уверен ты?
<lifeless45> тебе б банку пиво и gentoo ставить )
<XuMuK> да
<XuMuK> вру
<XuMuK> audacious-2.5.1-1-i686
<XuMuK> lifeless45, я второй день под системой, какое пиво)
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ясно, может версия такая, хотя у меня и в 2.4.4 звук тоже чОткий, если плугины включить)))
<XuMuK> а в убунте щас какое ядро?
<XuMuK> 38?
<Nor8> да
<Nor8> Думал к феде 39-ое прикрутят, а нет! Не стали.
<XuMuK>  баги видать...
<Nor8> Вчера только вышло оно, не успели
<kstati> баги видать и в предыдущих )
<jham> помоему 2.6.37 и 2.6.38 самые багнутые ядра
<jham> а они уже о 2.6.42 и о 3.0 говорят )
<jham> там же камня на камне не останется )
<Nor8> Где говорят?
<jham> на kml
<Nor8>  Ты про 39-ое почитай, там много чего выпилили не нужного
<jham> читать одно, ставить другое )
<Nor8>  Ставил, правда сборку для онейрик
<Nor8> Кривовато работало на натти
<Nor8> А кернелчек почему то 39-ое не хочет компилять
<hivemind> Посоветуйте нормальный учебник по кодингу на питоне
<shenmue> вы все еще собираете?
<VMV> всем привет
<shenmue> hivemind, на убунту ру это много раз спрашивали
<shenmue> !python
<ubuntuhelp> Python — высокоуровневый язык программирования общего назначения с акцентом на производительность разработчика и читаемость кода. См. http://www.python.org
<VMV> как сбросить настройки прокси в консоли?
<hivemind> Я до этого в гугле смотрел, нашёл учебник, но это было что-то неадекватное
<kstati> как и язык. что ж ты хочешь-то
<jham> VMV: смотря как ты его ставил
<shenmue> питон кульный язык
<shenmue> нината грязи
<kstati> hivemind:  кстати, если только начинаешь изучать - сразу стартуй с третьей ветки. вторая медленно загибается.
<hivemind> Угу, понял
<hivemind> Правда, я до сих пор не могу понять, с чего бы к комментариям следствия нужны
<kstati> shenmue: на вкус и цвет. не люблю я эту (нината грязи). но, в плюс отмечу, что googleapps в качестве одного из движков продвигают именно чудо-пейтон 2.5
<jham> нината?
<shenmue> не знаю что там гугла продвигают. знаю что они создали свой собственный язык какой то . другия для поисковой машины не пдходили. как то там у них все было
<shenmue> другие*
<jham> ты про go?
<kstati> shenmue: свой язык они создавали - это ржач полный. а appstore в качесвте оккружения предлагает жабу и пейтон.
<shenmue> не знаю как то давно читал про появление гугла.
<jham> помоему у гугла до сих пор всё на питоне
<kstati> s/appstore/appspot/
<kstati> shenmue: знаю-не знаю... а как ты пейтон используешь?
<shenmue> никак =)
<kstati> тогда с чего вдруг оценивать берёшься?
<shenmue> на чужом опыте тоже можно учится и строить мнение
<Sergey_IT> ку
<kstati> в принципе верно, но как всегда есть много но.
<shenmue> у любого инструмента есть недостатки
<Sergey_IT> обычно и одного но хватает
<kstati> __Да_Ладно__
<kstati> ) это один из них - "ориентированный на программистов язык" - ядрёная смесь подчёркиваний, верблюжей и "_"-именований
<shenmue> кому что не нря пусть идут машшиный код изучают
<kstati> да и конец лексимы - "\n", что не всегда удобно, да и блоки устанавливаются оступами. этак к блоку третьего уровня ( цикл в методе класса) уже страшно проверки кидать (if -- ещё один оступ)
<hivemind> Не понял
<kstati> shenmue: машинный код - это не плохо, но зачастую на фиг не надо. А пейон и читаемость, на мой взгляд - понятия не совместимые
<hivemind> Чего это в репах нету обновления для  питона?
<shenmue> питон 2.7
<shenmue> python2.7 последний
<kstati> нет
<kstati> третья ветка уже даавно живёт
<shenmue> в 10.04 2.6 стоит
<hivemind> У меня 2.6.5 на 10.04
<kstati> основное отличие от 2.х - нормальная работа с unicode. В довесок тысяча мелочей
<hivemind> Хм, может ppa питоновский подрубить
<shenmue> как то странно. а кроме юникода с чем он тогда нормально работал?
<kstati> как раз с юникодом и требовались танцы с бубном. пейтон 2.х нормально работал лишь с ansi
<kstati> ну, не совсмем. в принципе с любой 8-битной кодировкой
<shenmue> аа....
<hivemind> Блин, никак не могу понять, зачем к комментариям следствия нужны?
<kstati> hivemind: эт ты о чём?
<hivemind> kstati, ну вот
<shenmue> про баб =)
<hivemind> >>> #ololo
<hivemind> ...
<hivemind> То бишь, нужно продолжить незавершённую конструкцию, а это вообще коммент, как он может быть незавершённым?
<kstati> hivemind: удали.
<hivemind> что удалить?
<kstati> "незавершённый коммент" ) доведёшь его до совершенного уровня абстракции )
<hivemind> ))
<victor0000> !pppd
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='pppd'
<shenmue> !vpn
<ubuntuhelp> VPN: быстрая настройка. Инфо тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/vpn_подключения "Если кнопка VPN не доступна!" установите пакет network-manager-pptp и linux-pptp Так же см: !pptp
<shenmue> !pppoe
<ubuntuhelp> Требуется настройка ADSL/PPPoE соединения? Cм: http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/pppoe_подключения а так же: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<san4o> shenmue: нужно определиться  .... =))
<hivemind> Хм, а в gparted нельзя на ходу отрезать кусок от /?
<inkvizitor68sl> только с livecd
<hivemind> Это же, вроде, даже в шиндошс можно
<inkvizitor68sl> пруф?
<inkvizitor68sl> вообще отрезать от корня в линупсе на лету - тупая затея, хотя бы потому, что линупс пишет не по порядку. И часть инфы хранится в первых блоках, часть в последних
<hivemind> Компьютер>управление>управлеение дисками>С:\>сжать том
<hivemind> Как-то так
<hivemind> Аа, ясно
<shenmue> по байту дисков нарезать
<shenmue> в винде помоему можно максимум 24*24+24 дисков
<hivemind> 600 шоле?
<shenmue> ну там после букаф abc...xyz идут aa ab ac
<shenmue> а после zz вроде уже нет нефига
<kstati> а буквы там зачем? mountpoint's уже давно рулят
<hivemind> Ну так не на венде же
<shenmue> ну винде буквы у разделах
<kstati> ну, c, ну d, ну, допущу двд. а далее - изврат
<kstati> давно винду запускали?
<Aceler> shenmue: интересная математика :D
<shenmue> я да.... года три назад
<Aceler> 24*24+24 = 24*25 :)
<hivemind> Мне без винды никак, там прога для перевода модема в другой режим, раз в месяц мне приходится это делать
<Aceler> И на канале есть ещё люди, которые помнят, что не 24*24+24, а 24*24+22, потому что ещё две буквы зарезервированы под кое-что )
<shenmue> а что флоппики еще на ходу?
<hivemind> Дискеты/Оптика?
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, на ходу
<hivemind> У меня на старом компе на ходу 3,5 флоп
<shenmue> как в лине с дисками проще. присобачил его куда захотел. он у тебя там всю жизнь и будет
<shenmue> ну у меня комп 2002 года. так что флоппик есть тоже
<shenmue> хотя с него даже колибри поставить. то дискет не нашел
<shenmue> хотел*
<kstati> shenmue: повторяю. в оффтопике уже более десяти лет есть понятие как "точка монтирования" "junction-point". разделы могут монтироваться в папки, папки могут мягко ссылаться на другие (аналог ln -s)
<shenmue> ну я так знаю. в винде за разделом букву надо фиксить. что бы буквы не скакали
<kstati> плохо знаешь. об этом я и твержу. уже давно не обязательно.\
<go876543> всем привет. пеодскажите как решить задачку пожалуйста: делаю http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=53438.msg399418#msg399418 но "не получается" нажать кнопку - использовать небезопасный пароль....
<go876543> просто такое ощущение, что на неё невозможно нажать...
<go876543> чё скажете?) какие есть идеи?
 * go876543 аууу... есть кто живой ?
<vdrandom> нет живых
<vdrandom> а про кейринг я не знаю
<vdrandom> я и гномом-то не пользуюсь.
<go876543> где гномопользователи?)
<hivemind> Тут
<hivemind> go876543, после входа в систему появляется надписи "System need to access to keyring "Default"?
<go876543> hivemind: есть какиенить идеи по-поводу вышеизложенного вопроса?)
<go876543> почтичто
<go876543> после автозапуска при логине емпати
<hivemind> Хм, у меня прямо после входа в систему, подозрение на вирус было, потом вспомнил, что линупс же
<go876543> это из-за автологина...
<hivemind> Я не знаю, избавиться от этого можно было бы разблокировав кейринг полностью, но этого сделать невозможно
<shenmue> у всех есть пакет gentoo в репах?
<hivemind> go876543, у меня нет автологина
<hivemind> секунду
<iRBiNiX> Добрый вечер всем!!! У меня появился следующий вопрос. Надо мне сжать 150 тыс файлов в один архив zip.  И тут возникла ошибка. Из графических менеджеров вылетает а вот из консольного пишел что мол файлов очень много
<iRBiNiX> Что делать??
<iRBiNiX> В windows нормально сжимает
<go876543> hivemind: разблокировать его можно введя пустой пароль- но проблема в том, что я не могу нажать кнопку после выбора пустого пароля  - использовать небезопасное хранилище)
<hivemind> Я вообще на отмену жму и всё
<hivemind> iRBiNiX, ты решил весь винт зазиповать?
<shenmue> iRBiNiX сделай два архива а их в один. обезятельно зип?
<kstati> shenmue: а на фиг тебе этот голимый файловый менеджер?
<go876543> hivemind:  ну как-юы хотелось, чтобы оно вообще не вылазило...
<shenmue> мне он не нужен =)
<hivemind> go876543, вот-вот
<kstati> он никому не нужен
<shenmue> я так мимо по пакетам шастал. фигаг. джента оО
<hivemind> shenmue, и у меня
<hivemind> 0_o
<hivemind> http://paste.ubuntu.com/612422/
<hivemind> Описание
<shenmue> как легко стать гентушником теперь. одной командой поставить =)
<go876543> про ненужен -это мне ?
<kstati> нет, я про файловый менеджер
<shenmue> может говорил уже. знаю два клевых приложения. один убьет мозг. второй убьет пол часа времени
<shenmue> одно* второе*
<hivemind> shenmue, винда и internet explorer?
<shenmue> нет. наше родное =)
<go876543> есть тогда второй вопрос- кодировки в наутилусе
<go876543> скрипт по перекодированию...не помогает..
<hivemind> shenmue, что ж тогда?
<shenmue> wmpinboard первое и memaker второе
<iRBiNiX> hivemind:  Нет это файлы для словарей озвучка и картинки. Так вот чтобы  не хранить все эти 150 тыс файлов в одной папке в которую не зайти не скопировать куданить еще.
<iRBiNiX> shenmue: Обязательно надо делать один именно zip архив. :)
<hivemind> Хм, memaker звучит, как что-то интересное
<hivemind> Точнее его описание
<ur5imw>  как через терминал отформатировать  dvd-cd rw?
<shenmue> iRBiNiX, по  твоим словам ты уже успешно сделал это на винде
<shenmue> ur5imw, http://linuxfresh.info/?p=59
<ur5imw> shenmue: СПАСИБО
<shenmue> да незачто
<shenmue> всегда рад раздовать первые ссылки в гугле
<iRBiNiX> shenmue:  Как сказать пару словарей сделал остался послдений в нем вообще 190 тыс файлов :). Ну так вот и спрашиваю вообще это реально сделать на linux
<iRBiNiX> я использовал утилиту zip
<iRBiNiX> может другие есть или команда другая?
<shenmue> реально но у меня нет места для 150 тысяч файлов.
<shenmue> проверить чем ты там их бэкапишь
<go876543> вроде как можно решить путём удаления seahorse. насколько это плохая идея?
<kstati> iRBiNiX: конечно есть. tar. у него куча ключиков, позволяющих архивировать различными методами.
<go876543> это
<shenmue> ему в зип надо
<go876543> (это я про вопрос с брелком шифрования)
<san4o> iRBiNiX: разными архивторами пробовал ? 7z zip tar и тп ...
<shenmue> go876543 что опять сломал. а то я пропустил
<kstati> iRBiNiX: если это неизменяемые файлы - то mksquashfs в зубы и монтируй полученный архив в папку
<shenmue> !cp1251
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='cp1251'
<go876543> shenmue: насколько плохо удалить seahorse?
<go876543> это первый вопрос, а второй про кодировки в наутилусе
<shenmue> Состояние: не установлен Приоритет: необязательный
<hivemind> go876543, точно не уверен, но, кажется, seahorse потянет за собой иксы или ещё что-то важное
<go876543> seahore что-ли ? о_О
<shenmue> у меня всего 700 пакетов. та что удаляй. смотри
<hivemind> Хм, значит нет
<shenmue> что бы он десткоп не утянул
<go876543> shenmue: нич’ он абсолютно не потянул...
<hivemind> Просто на минте изначально стоит seahorse в качестве менеджера
<hivemind> пароле
<hivemind> й
<shenmue> ааа.... это г полное. можно удалять
<go876543> менеджера чего ?
<ur5imw>   после  sudo fdisk -l я увижу cd-rom?
<kstati> нет
<kstati> blkid в зубы
<shenmue> я сразу сношу. бесполезня фигня которая кстати не работает в убунту пока пакеты не поставишь нужные
<ur5imw>  gjyzk
<ur5imw>  понял
<go876543> shenmue: уже удалил как ты говоришь г надоедливое...)
<go876543> а чё не работает 7
<go876543> и чё за пакеты ?
<shenmue> go876543 шифрование папок. ты делаешь ключ. должен появится пункт на пкм "зашифровать папку". а его нет
<ur5imw>  kstati:nfv tuj ytn
<ur5imw>   kstati: там его нет
<shenmue> нет его потому что надо ставить пакеты. какие не понмю. главное что зачем оно тогда нужно в ос?
<go876543> shenmue: у меня оно вілазило при автологине и автозапуске ємпати...
<go876543> как вам мой украинский)
<shenmue> да. полезно один пароль на все аккаунты.
<go876543> а насчёт кодировок наутилуса - никто не сталкивался ?
<shenmue> а что с ними?
<markmx> подскажите такая фигня твориться, то пингуется яндекс например то нет, причем это выглоядит как то так http://pastebin.com/TfLkKKSh
<markmx> то пингуется то нет, в чем лажа понять не могу как будто что-то падает
<shenmue> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=1760.0 вот тебе топик
<markmx> и на сайтах лапша, захожу на сайт все открылось, кликнул в ссылку пишет что не может открыть, раза два обновляю и вуаля
<shenmue>  markmx: провайдер? днс? плохо ловит вайфай?
<markmx> вот хз тока недавно началось... счас потестим отдельной машинкой
<markmx> пров - дом ру, днасы - дефолтные автоматом подцеились роутером, вайфай - счас затестим =)
<shenmue> есть namebench для теста днс.
<shenmue> отличная кстати прога
<markmx> в репах есть?
<shenmue> да
<Aceler> markmx: торренты качешь?
<shenmue>  /etc/resolv.conf тут днски. тестим. правим. и убиваем нетворк менеджер насегда иначе затрет
<markmx> нет, вырублен флаш... нокия подключилась через тот же роутер и прекрасно открывает странички
<go876543> shenmue: спс за топик, но у меня вот всё что есть в фстабе... (разве что uid флешки туда прописать ? ) http://paste.ubuntu.com/612433/
<markmx> вицд и нетворк манагер отпуржены уже =)
<shenmue> go876543 у тебя флэшки навсегда что бы примаунтились? . а что за проблема то? файлы видит аброкодаброй?
<go876543> http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/suisffvc/1_003.png
<go876543> shenmue: вот (віше)
<go876543> опять украинский)
<shenmue> Удалённый сервер отказывается выполнить запрос. Данный адрес недоступен.
<markmx> скап подключиться не может
<vdrandom> а ни  у кого случаем не завалялось скрипта для конвертации видео под psp/ipod/android?
<Nor8> ,
<shenmue> vdrandom есть прога для конвертации видео под psp/ipod/android
<vdrandom> ок. удобная, с красивым гуйцом?
<vdrandom> как называется?
<shenmue> да названия не помню. в гугле глянь. "убунту видео на телефон" и так далее
<go876543> shenmue: а насч’т наутилуса что скажешь? попробовать в фстаб флешку прописать?
<shenmue> я б нагуглил но рука щас одна держит сочную жаренную ножку курицы
<go876543> )
<shenmue> не надо флешки в фстаб. там то что постоянно в ос
<shenmue> пробуй маунтить через mount и там кодироква
<go876543> о_О
<go876543> кстати... если я не запятовал,то в винде бывают тоже проблемы с файлами созданными в линуксе - тоже в названиях...
<shenmue> там вроде можно в параметрах
<vdrandom> эмм
<vdrandom> никогда не было
<vdrandom> проблем с названиями
<shenmue> ну в винде cp1251 а в лине utf-8
<vdrandom> в именах файлов?
<shenmue> да
<vdrandom> ну если у тебя какая-нибудь 98, то да :)
<shenmue> хватит спрашивать. дайте поесть
<vdrandom> а начиная с xp, и уж тем более - в 7 всё в utf-8
<vdrandom> даже на fat32
<shenmue> а как разметка диска с кодировкой связана?
<vdrandom> разметка - никак. а в файловой таблице названия могут быть в любой кодировке
<Aceler> vdrandom: причём тут 98-я, это же устройство FAT32
<vdrandom> при чём тут устройство фс?
<go876543> точн!
<go876543> флешка в фате
<shenmue> чот вы в дебри полезли
<go876543> а другое - то что в нтфс.. вроде норм видит
<shenmue> флешки все  в фэте обычно. что б везде видело
<vdrandom> я монтирую флешу с опцией iocharset=utf8, заливаю на неё файлик с кириллическим именем
<markmx> так =))) вроде сработало =)
<vdrandom> после чего втыкаю в винду и имя видно нормально.
<shenmue> незнаю прадва как насчет 4гб< флешек
<vdrandom> какая нафиг cp1251? бред же.
<go876543> shenmue: слушай прикол: купил себе хард внешний на 320 гигов и об біл в фате)))
<vdrandom> они в фат по умолчанию форматированы
<vdrandom> это нормально.
<vdrandom> тебе просто надо взять и сделать на нём православный ext4 раздел.
<shenmue> ну да. как флэшка через юсб идет
<go876543> прикол начался когда я начал на него фильмі борльше 4 гигов заливать)
<vdrandom> лол
<shenmue> ну там максимум 4гб и все
<Aceler> Ну да, начнём с того, что в LFN записях используется UTF-16,которая транслируется в кодовую страницу локали… Но ты можешь продолжать думать, что там UTF-8 :)
<go876543> vdrandom:  и что я буду потом в копицентре со своим православнім ех4 деталь ?
<vdrandom> чёрт, уникодов же много
<vdrandom> да, лоханулся :)
<vdrandom> go876543, проповедовать религию и поклоняться Марку, очевидно же
<vdrandom> ничто не мешает в NTFS форматнуть, кстати.
<Aceler> В UDF можешь форматнуть
<shenmue> зачем? под свап.. разметка не нужна
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> 320 гигов свапа
<go876543> есть очень оригинальное решение... (судя по всему в связи с недостатком времени разбираться дальше придётся им воспользоваться ) писать названия латиницей)
<vdrandom> это хорошее, православное решение.
<Aceler> Ну или сделать маленький раздел в FAT с драйвером ext2 для всех ОС, остальное в ext2
<go876543> кстати про свап... вчера зараза весь забился ... пришлось жёскую перезагрузку применить...
<vdrandom> Aceler, для этого админские права надо
<shenmue> память свапом не исппортишь. древня китайская мудрость
<vdrandom> а они не везде есть
<Aceler> go876543: нам жутко интересно
<Aceler> vdrandom: зато можно нести ext в массы во имя луны
<shenmue> go876543 ты же в опенбокс. чем ты свап забил?
<vdrandom> а вот кстати. есть рабочий драйвер ext4 под винду?
<go876543> Aceler: что  ты имел ввиду ? под жутко интересно ?
<go876543> shenmue: а хз. в оперативке было 150 метров забито... наверно хибернейтами с открытыми браузерами/вкладками...
<go876543> vdrandom: да вроде
<seed22_> ребят :) а тут кто-нибудь чем-то прикладным (не системным) интересуется? :)
<go876543> но он странноватій...
<seed22_> а то у меня вот проблемы с делюгой..
<shenmue> go876543 у тебя оп 150 мегов всего?
<vdrandom> какие такие проблемы?
<vdrandom> seed22_?
<go876543> seed22_: я бы посоветовал сразу - не разбираясь даже в вопросе - сноси делюгу
<go876543> shenmue:  нет у меня гиг
<vdrandom> ты говоришь так, будто deluge плохой и негодный
<shenmue> дюляг няшный. но я трасмишен юзаю.
<vdrandom> пользуюсь им три месяца, ни единого разрыва
<go876543> vdrandom: нет он прекрасен... но до того момента пока не начинает хешировать вс’ скачанное а потом качать его опять :)
<Nor8> Скиньте линк на мануал по компиляции ядра, а то что то не могу найти толковый.
<seed22_> vdrandom в очереди около 70 раздач , рутрекер. машина за роутером dir100 . При запуске всех одновременно роутер начинает сходить с ума, мигать всеми индикаторами одновременно, укладывать сеть и тп. Для проверки под виндой запускал эти же раздачи микроторрентом. 
<shenmue> Nor8 ядерная физика для домохозяйки
<shenmue> гугли
<Nor8> Да этот есть )))
<vdrandom> go876543, эмм. у меня он только однажды всё заново качать начал. Когда я протупил и слишком рано в fstab прописал соответствующий раздел
<Nor8> Но был лучше и короче )))
<vdrandom> половину рейтинга на ват.цд съело ._.
<go876543> vdrandom: какраз после 3’х месяцев это какраз начинается)
<vdrandom> seed22_, dir100 такой dir100
<vdrandom> посмотри число полуоткрытых соединений
<vdrandom> а вообще купи нормальный маршрутизатор
<seed22_> vdrandom ну, я не против того, что это дешевое железо. Но ведь другая софтина умудряется с ним нормально обращаться)
<vdrandom> во-первых, если я не ошибаюсь, в винде сильно ограничено число полуоткрытых соединений
<seed22_> ограничений нет никаких ни в deluge ни в utorrent
<seed22_> винда пропатчена
<vdrandom> во-вторых, остальные параметры тоже сравни. особенно - максимальное количество соединений, общее и на торрент.
<go876543> seed22_: vusе/flush попробуй
<vdrandom> о да
<vdrandom> вузя.
<seed22_> vuse когда-то пробовал
<shenmue> flush кстати тоже куль.
<vdrandom> если оперативку не жалко, то ок, да.
<shenmue> в натти есть в реппах
<vdrandom> 300 метров сожрала и не подавилась.
<seed22_> а кто-нибудь альфу utorrent пробовал?
<vdrandom> на тот момент это было 30% от общего числа.
<vdrandom> выкинул ._.
<seed22_> у меня там что-то не конектит на сервер
<vdrandom> seed22_, зачем закрытая хрень, когда есть хорошие опенсорс-клиенты?
<vdrandom> я и под виндой-то µTorrent не гоняю.
<go876543> vdrandom: я на прикол с хеширование раза 3 попадался ... с тех пор я забыл навсегда что такое делюга... и всем советую забыть (кстати уторрент под линь обещают скоро :) )
<seed22_> vdrandom да мне, собственно, без разницы, открытое или закрытое, я переделками не занимаюсь)
<vdrandom> go876543, какбе хороших открытых клиентов хватает.
<seed22_> уторрент альфа есть
<seed22_> сервер с веб-интерфейсом
<vdrandom> а делуж доставляет разными гуями в количествах.
<seed22_> только я пока не могу добиться соединения
<vdrandom> ну точнее не столько в количествах даже
<vdrandom> сколько в качествах :)
<vdrandom> веб, гтк и консольный.
<go876543> seed22_: сервер да. но вроде на сайте обещают и человеческий скоро
<seed22_> go876543 а у тебя получалось работать с ним? не пробовал?
<vdrandom> альтернатив этому великолепию не видел. разве что трансмиссию серверную, с его трансгуем. но он страшен как ядерная война, а консольный - тормоз
<go876543> не пробовал с уторентом
<go876543> как по мне флуш - очень неплох... за исключением своих минусов...
<go876543> я как истинный паранок хотел бы шифрования в нём)
<vdrandom> а минусы у всех есть :)
<vdrandom> а каким макаром ты умудрился перехеширования в делуж добиться?
<vdrandom> да не просто, а с перезакачкой
<vdrandom> небось, данные на диске побились?
<go876543> vdrandom: погугли
<go876543> там должно біть маті многих по єтому поводу
<vdrandom> shenmue, ты не про transmageddon случаем говорил?
<shenmue> нет.
<shenmue> впервые слышу
<go876543> кстати... шифрование в вузе срывает как-то всё то плохое, что мы делаем?)
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> ты главное DHT выключи, параноик
<vdrandom> а то твои ключи разлетятся по пирам :)
<go876543> vdrandom: вот не поленился даже http://www.google.com.ua/search?hl=ru&client=opera&hs=Gzy&rls=ru&channel=suggest&q=deluge+%D0%BF%D0%BE%D1%81%D0%BB%D0%B5+%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BA%D0%B8++%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%87%D0%B0%D0%B5%D1%82+%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BE&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<go876543> подтверждаю
<jackblack> Подскажите где почитать о Ubuntu server на русском
<vdrandom> go876543, а конкретная ссылка с описание проблемы?
<vdrandom> не могу докачать файл - это да, сталкивался. перехеширование происходит, когда клиент находит несоответствие между имеющимся файлом и его чексуммой.
<go876543> vdrandom: я уже вижу
<vdrandom> а если файлы побились - так это не клиент виноват :)
<go876543> сори
<go876543> щя найду
<vdrandom> да, а вот что делуж начинает файлы автоматом качать, если торрент внезапно пропадает - это плохо
<go876543> vdrandom: может я напутал с трансмисией... хотя не уверен... трансмисия просто забывает директории...
<vdrandom> если бы он вёл себя, как например трансмиссия в таких случаях - было бы намного лучше :)
<shenmue> не забывает директории
<go876543> ладн... я как-бы для себя выбор сделал)
<go876543> shenmue: ?
<vdrandom> мне трансмиссия не угодила исключительно нехваткой гибкости
<hivemind> Какой номер нужно задать chmod, чтобы файл был доступен на чтение и выполнение всем, а на изменение - только руту?
<shenmue> ты если к примеру кэш чистиш bleachbit ом то да. диреткории сбрасываются
<go876543> vdrandom: я мне прохорливостью и тормозами)
<vdrandom> а, да, ещё в делуже есть баг, который вгружает ядро на 100% при открытии каталога из гтк-морды
<go876543> shenmue: у меня он упорно хочет качать в downloads  и хоть стреляй в него
<vdrandom> но это не баг делужа, а баг питона, лол
<vdrandom> hivemind, тут скорее овнера надо проверять
<shenmue> а указать место закачки трудно?
<hivemind> owner - я
<shenmue> может опцию перепутал "переместить после закачки"
<vdrandom> hivemind, chmod sugo filename
<hivemind> хм
<vdrandom> где s - особые параметры, u - права для владельца, g - права для группы, o - права для остальных
<vdrandom> выраженные в восьмеричных значениях :)
<vdrandom> на особые параметры можно забить. соответственно, 4 - чтение, 2 - запись, 1 - исполнение.
<go876543> shenmue:  после того как файл скачан - он может захотеть забыть его расположение и начать качать его в downloads . поэтому я так сказал. если бы я всегда качал только в  downloads  , то проблемы бы не было)
<vdrandom> суммируем, получаем значение :)
<hivemind> То есть должно быть вида chmod drwx------ file?
<hivemind> Аа
<vdrandom> не обязательно
<vdrandom> можно цифрами задавать. даже удобнее.
<shenmue> go876543 никогда таково не встречал. ты сам наверное что то напутал там
<vdrandom> жаль ls выводит только буквенную нотацию :(
<hivemind> vdrandom, а для рута права где указываются?
<go876543> shenmue:  с этим я уж точно многократно сталкивался..
<hivemind> Ибо овнер - я, группа моя(ибо комп только я юзаю), остальных нету вообще
<go876543> ну и + глюки/тормоза
<vdrandom> hivemind, владелец и группа задаются с помощью chown
<vdrandom> chown user:group filename
<shenmue> да скорее всего файлы перемещаешь. вот тебе и нет его
<go876543> ладн....и вообщем последний вопрос... про эмпати
<hivemind> Права для группы владельца?
<vdrandom> hivemind, владельца и права можешь посмотреть с помощью ls -l
<go876543> как изменить в ней шрифт в теме "ubuntu " ?
<vdrandom> hivemind, не понял вопроса. Владелец и группа изменяются с помощью chown, права - с помощью chmod
<hivemind> Я понял
<hivemind> <vdrandom> где s - особые параметры, u - права для владельца, g - права для группы, o - права для остальных
<hivemind> Права для группы владельца?
<vdrandom> hivemind, ну например, для чтения-записи владельцем и группой, а остальным только для чтения - выставляешь 664
<vdrandom> нет. не для группы владельца
<vdrandom> файл принадлежит пользователю и группе.
<hivemind> То бишь пользователю hivemind и группе hivemind в моём случае
<vdrandom> да, например
<go876543> помоемому это можно сделать в гуе всё....
<vdrandom> ты можешь сменить на пользователя root  и группу hivemind
<hivemind> go876543, это не Ъ
<vdrandom> root - не входит в hivemind.
<hivemind> vdrandom, chown root:hivemind filename?
<vdrandom> да, например.
<vdrandom> или chown root:root filename
<vdrandom> тогда файл будет принадлежать пользователю рут и группе рут
<vdrandom> go876543, неудобно. ввести команду с автодополнением быстрее, чем разыскать файл в наутилусе и лазить по менюшкам
<vdrandom> а уж если надо поменять права на пачку файлов, да ещё выборочно
<vdrandom> так тут вообще только шелл и справится :)
<hivemind> И выполняться будет только из под рута, всё
<hivemind> ,понял
<hivemind> А ведь на винде они так и живут
<hivemind> Всё через гуй
<vdrandom> нет. выполняться только из-под пользователя будет при правах ********-
<vdrandom> ой
<vdrandom> *****-**-
<vdrandom> точнее :)
<vdrandom> а вообще
<vdrandom> man chmod, man chown
<vdrandom> много полезного узнаешь :)
<hivemind> Не понял. Если chown root:root и chmod 774, то выполняться будет только из под рута, не?
<go876543> про эмпати никто не знает ?
<hivemind> Ладно, спасибо, я спать пошёл:)
<go876543> про ємпати никто не подскажет ?
<shenmue> у тебя вообще хоть что то работает? =)
<go876543> shenmue: у меня всё работает!)
<go876543> я просто пітаюсь єто вс’ как-то допилить)
<go876543> и иногда из этого ничего хорошего не выходит)
<vdrandom> ничего
<vdrandom> с опытом начнёт выходить
<vdrandom> отучишься в гуе всё делать - станет ещё интереснее :)
<shenmue> качаем мини исо 10.04. ставим через эксперта. после установки ставим галочку в аптитуде "не ставить рекомендуемые пакеты как зависимости". далее sudo aptitude install lubuntu-desktop увсе. система из 800 пакетов с кодеками пиджинами браузером и оффисами всякими.
<vdrandom> ммм. хотя лхде не нужен. оттуда только панелька ок
<shenmue> дальше пилим по вкусу.
<vdrandom> правильнее - ставим через эксперта мини исо
<vdrandom> дальше пилим по вкусу
<vdrandom> :3
<vdrandom> а, ну ещё рекомендуемые отключить
<shenmue> ну так я и написал.
<vdrandom> пока мейнтейнеры не научились туда действительно полезное пихать, а не всё подряд
<shenmue> в эксперте везде utf-8 и ничего дополнительно не ставить.
<vdrandom> пилить надо начинать сразу, без огромных мета-пакетов, тащащих за собой всякие комплекты софта
<shenmue> аптитудом можно коцать все.
<shenmue> у меня ксорг из 6 пакетов к примеру
<vdrandom> принцип - поставить всё, а потом выпиливать лишнее - это плохой, негодный принцип
<vdrandom> ставить только нужное - намного правильнее и экономнее
<vdrandom> а считать пакеты - собьёшься. :) в самой минималистичной десктопной системе их около тыщи-полутора
<shenmue> еще бы и zen kernel поставить бы... но он gcc 4.5 требует. а его нет в 10.04
<vdrandom> ну ок, при очень сильной экономии - в пять сотен уложиться можно
<shenmue> у меня 700 пакетоов. все нужное =)
<vdrandom> а я не считал.
<shenmue> аптитуд сразу показывает
<vdrandom> pacman -Q | wc -l
<vdrandom> 664
<vdrandom> хотя, это не самый минималистичный вариант. тут ещё хфсе сидит.
<shenmue> я просто с сетью ничего не удаляю. слабо разбираюсь для чего это.
<vdrandom> вот поэтому и надо идти по принципу "ставь нужное", а не "выпиливай ненужное"
<vdrandom> меньше шансов что-то случайно поломать
<vdrandom> хотя у убунты не всё так плохо
<vdrandom> суся в этом плане - в терминальной стадии вообще О_о
<shenmue> легко так говорить когда уже знаешь что нужное
<vdrandom> разбираться по ходу - ещё интереснее :)
<shenmue> хороший принцип - поставил и отдыхай
<shenmue> а не поставил и пили
<go876543> я бы хотел всё-таки спросить про эмпати... у меня есть 2 догадки, но докопать их до конца я не могу
<vdrandom> выкинь это эмпати уже
<vdrandom> поставь пижина и не парься
<go876543> хочу емпати!)
<vdrandom> омг
<vdrandom> ок
<Maratich> будет ли в пиджине и емпати поиск номера аськи по имени?
<vdrandom> не понял. в ростере поиск есть же
<vdrandom> в пиджине точно по ctrl+f начинает искать в текущем окне
<go876543> vdrandom: что такое омг?
<Maratich> найти человека, который еще не добавлен
<vdrandom> ээ. а зачем? О_о
<lifeless_> kopete поставь
<vdrandom> номер напрямую спросить не?
<Maratich> иногда не
<vdrandom> lifeless_, ага, а за ним и половину кед
<Maratich> копыто мне чем то не нравилось
<vdrandom> оок
<lifeless_> ничерта подобного
<Maratich> не помню чем
<vdrandom> я обычно не глядя даю reject клиенту
<Maratich> а
<lifeless_> исключи поттягиванье лишнего, с кед встанет только кошельёк, который отдельно сносится
<Maratich> с кед мне и так круседер нужен
<go876543> Maratich: webicq
<Maratich> гном коммандер - уг в деле кодировок
<vdrandom> оу
<vdrandom> с фтп работаешь?
<Maratich> ненене, мультипротокол
<lifeless_> <Maratich>, оО куда оно?
<Maratich> ну да
<vdrandom> тогда да, крусадер роскошен.
<Maratich> большой компутер - 600 гиг - моя помойка
<vdrandom> тяжёлый, зараза, но в плане работы с фтп незаменим
<lifeless_> а =)
<Maratich> маленький комп - рабочий ноут
<lifeless_> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> 600 гиг - файлопомойка оО
<Maratich> я там исо нужные храню
<Maratich> не
<vdrandom> хотя файлопомойку лучше монтировать по nfs
<Maratich> неправильно выразился
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня 2 внешних харда размером больше
<inkvizitor68sl> в смысле каждый больше
<vdrandom> или, на худой конец, по sshfs
<Maratich> там винт на 600гиг, виндас с  bbLean и девушка сидит
<Maratich> и ресурсов всего 512мб
<inkvizitor68sl> и в чём проблема смонтировать по NFS ?
<vdrandom> ставь девушке убунту
<vdrandom> ей понравится :)
<Maratich> я ниасилил нфс
<Maratich> она меня больно бьет за дебиан
<lifeless_> =)))
<Maratich> второй системой там стоит
<inkvizitor68sl> эм...
<inkvizitor68sl> nfs на винду ставится
<inkvizitor68sl> и клиентом и сервером
<lifeless_> покажи ей virtualbox =)
<Maratich> а ноут с убунтой она и так в универ тягала - презентации делать
<vdrandom> ужас какой.. вбокс
<lifeless_> да я издеваюсь
<vdrandom> нет, у него конечно есть своё применение
<Maratich> какой вбокс, там же рагнарок онлайн!
<Maratich> и симс2
<vdrandom> эмм. вайн?
<lifeless_> мдаааа
<lifeless_> не, тупит
<Maratich> не на винде с девушкой
<Maratich> а вбокс на моем ноуте мне пригодился
<Maratich> я там в арканум играл
<Maratich> !
<vdrandom> О_о
<lifeless_> ппц =) я за всё время поюзал wine только для wrar
<vdrandom> арканум под вайном на отличненько бегает
<vdrandom> О_О
<Maratich> нну не совсем
<Maratich> тупит чуть
<vdrandom> зачем винрар, когда есть unrar и всякие гуи для архиваторов?
<Maratich> анрар не всегда помогает
<lifeless_> bin надо было извлечь срочно
<lifeless_> инета не было под рукой
<Maratich> особенно для более новых архивов
<vdrandom> эмм
<vdrandom> жесть какая
<Maratich> он же до 2.9-алгоритмов вроде работал норм
<lifeless_> =) хз
<Maratich> если распаковывать созданные >3 раром со всякими плюшками - ругался  и 7зип и анрар
<Maratich> ну и контра под вбоксом тупила меньше чем под вайном с убунтой (если по сети играл 1.6)
<Maratich> как то так у меня
<vdrandom> выкиньте вы этот ваш рар
<vdrandom> есть хорошие открытые форматы архивов
<admin-skif-biz> облин.. куда я попал
<Maratich> не все что приходит - в хороших форматах архивов
<vdrandom> txz, tbz, 7z наконец
<lifeless_> всякое добро можно тянуть и там конце упаковывальщик не всегда думает про тебя )
<vdrandom> admin-skif-biz, убунту канал. чятик.
<vdrandom> lifeless_, вот не поверишь. за последние месяца три с раром сталкивался то ли один, то ли два раза всего О_о
<admin-skif-biz> vdrandom - да я тут живу.. Просто решил на сайте ИРК-апплет старый испытать
<vdrandom> вот сейчас оглядываюсь и удивляюсь
<vdrandom> обычно чаще гораздо попадался
<lifeless_> <vdrandom> ну каждому своё наверно )
<vdrandom> а вообще реквестирую пример архива, который не распаковывается штатным анраром
<vdrandom> я хочу посмотреть на эту жесть.
<lifeless_> оО ты извращенец )
<vdrandom> нет, я любопытный
<lifeless_> )
<inkvizitor68sl> vdrandom: да всё просто оъясняется. Они ставят unrar-free, в котором нет проприетарных элементов (защищенных патентами rar'a). Вот у них и не открывается
<vdrandom> а
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> я уж было подумал, что они инопланетян нашли, а мне показывать не хотят
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.rarlab.com/rar_add.htm а если посмотреть сюда, то unrar написан авторами winrar. И поддерживает все фичи. Разве что стоит учитывать отставание версий в репах от сайта.
<inkvizitor68sl> более того, этот же unrar входит в штатный инсталлер winrar'a
<inkvizitor68sl> в cli с ним работать можно под оффтопиком
<vdrandom> я знаю
<vdrandom> потому и удивлялся
<vladgobelen> Пересаживай всех на 7z и будет тебе счастье..
<vdrandom> а что собственно мешает нормальный unrar поставить?
<vdrandom> он в репах есть
<vdrandom> vladgobelen, 7z тормоз
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: Он сжимает лучше
<vdrandom> жмёт хорошо, но медленно.
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: и он открытый
<vdrandom> я знаю
<lifeless_> парни, кстати gnome 3 ставил кто-нить?
<vladgobelen> а анрар платный кстати
<vdrandom> я ставил
<lifeless_> сильно не допилен?
<vladgobelen> точнее ограниченно бесплатный
<vdrandom> vladgobelen, закрытый
<vladgobelen> на 45 дней
<vdrandom> lifeless_, сильно. сырой и унылый.
<inkvizitor68sl> vladgobelen: лолщито? )
<vdrandom> lifeless_, и гномощель требует 3Д-ускорения
<lifeless_> я просто на днях попытался поставить на 11.04 .. пало всё к чертям.
<vdrandom> а без него откатывается на метасити
<vdrandom> в 11.04 роскошно доделанный гном
<lifeless_> =)
<lifeless_> ну да, ну да
<vdrandom> в убунту сделали невозможное - сделали гном удобным и приятным в использовании
<lifeless_> от unity отказался на 10-ой минуте юзанья
<vdrandom> а ты его пытаешься поменять на какую-то хрень, которую релизом назвать язык не поворачивается
<vdrandom> lifeless_, я говорил про гном, а не про юнити.
<vdrandom> собрать, что ли, себе гном 2 с патчами убунты?
<lifeless_> сам gnome норм, почти не падал, у меня intel gma945 ... короче интегрант и падает всё на чём только можно
<inkvizitor68sl> vdrandom: куда собрать?
<vdrandom> в арчик
<lifeless_> в дорогу )
<vdrandom> лениво, правда. долго собираться будет, да и не стоит он того :)
<inkvizitor68sl> vdrandom: f )
<inkvizitor68sl> а)
<vdrandom> вот кстати интересно, почему патчи от убунты не включают в cairo, freetype, libxft и fontconfig...
<vdrandom> патчи уже давно существуют и делют рендеринг шрифтов просто великолепным
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: фритайп патентован же
<vdrandom> кем?
<vladgobelen> эппл
<vladgobelen> точнее юзает патентованную технологию...
<vladgobelen> поэтому же в убунту нет мп3
<vdrandom> проснись
<vdrandom> эти патенты истекли год назад
<vladgobelen> а, точно.. не был уверен
<vdrandom> http://freetype.sourceforge.net/patents.html
<vladgobelen> видимо они по инерции
<vdrandom> тут привыкли к твоей инерции, всё ок :)
<vdrandom> алсо, патчи существовали давно
<vdrandom> в убунте шрифты красиво рисуются уже как минимум года два
<vdrandom> если не три.
<vladgobelen> угу
<vladgobelen> но с размерами шрифтов до сих пор все печально
<vdrandom> то есть меня конечно не обламывает собрать 5 пакетов с патчиками, но непонятно, почему их разработчики не включают в код
<vdrandom> vladgobelen, а что печального?
<vdrandom> не осилил выставить dpi?
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: почему оно само не определяет?
<vdrandom> к разработчикам оконных сред вопрос
<vdrandom> иксы давно умеют автоматически определять.
<Maratich> у меня печалька со шрифтами выходит, когда лезу изменять внешний вид
<vdrandom> или не иксы, а драйвер видеокарты
<Maratich> Гном2 lucid x64
<Maratich> например, ставлю тему - все хорошо. лезу в параметры - внешний вид - половина кнопок в LibreOffice квадратиками
<Maratich> после попытки изменить тему
<vdrandom> vladgobelen, в общем-то, если не меняешь мониторы, можно и в настройках раз и навсегда прописать
<Maratich> например, значки Paper поставил хотел :(
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: тем не менее - проблема есть
<vdrandom> а расчитать можно на специальных сайтах-калькуляторах
<vdrandom> нет проблемы
<vladgobelen> всем не пропишешь
<vdrandom> алсо, в настройках гнома настраивается
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: Вот в винде проблемы нет как раз
<Maratich> насчет анрара  вы правы были - free пытался открывать
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: По крайней мере до 2006 не было
<vdrandom> vladgobelen, меня, например, не устраивают 101 dpi, которые определяются на моём мониторе автоматом
<vdrandom> я руками выставляю нужное значение.
<vdrandom> тем более, что в оконных средах это делается в несколько кликов
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: да и одну цифру заменить в хорг.конф тоже не долго
<vladgobelen> но всетаки
<vdrandom> всё-таки - это линукс.
<vladgobelen> да, а линукс должен быть удобнее
<vdrandom> что ж не удобного - вот тебе конфиг, правь-нехочу
<vladgobelen> сама должно, мать твою ><
<vdrandom> не должно само ничего и никому
<vladgobelen> убунту должна
<vladgobelen> это генту или арч никому не должны
<vdrandom> оок
<vdrandom> иди пинай Марка тогда
<vdrandom> не забудь принести ему жертву
<vladgobelen> не.. я верю в Марка.. он плохо не сделает в общей тенденции
<go8765> забыл попрощаться(   всём спс за помощь) и пока.
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: лучше вот о чем скажи - возможно ли сделать чтото вредоносное в .swf файле?
<vladgobelen> или как там его? Флэш короче
<vdrandom> не знаю. можешь погуглить уязвимости флеша
<vdrandom> скорее всего можно
<vdrandom> истинные параноики не пользуются флешем
<vladgobelen> да, я не пользуюсь
<vdrandom> ок
<vladgobelen> однако файл в фф4 сам качается и пробуешь запуститься
<vladgobelen> и выдает ошибку, что нечем..
<vladgobelen> это печально
<vdrandom> поставь флешплугин
<vdrandom> и запускай браузером
<vladgobelen> щаз
<vdrandom> лол
<vladgobelen> это при переходе на сайт
<vladgobelen> он качается в темп и сам хочет запуститься..
<vladgobelen> мало ли что там
<admin-skif-biz> народ, а кто ява аплеты на сайт для IRC знает?
<vladgobelen> admin-skif-biz: сек
<admin-skif-biz> хочу на сайт влепить вместо чата
<vladgobelen> не.. не вижу.. гдето сохранял название
<admin-skif-biz> jwirc с кодировкой глючит
<admin-skif-biz> виндузятники крюкозябрят, а я нет
<vdrandom> это ж  виндузятники
<vdrandom> чего ещё от них ждать?
<vdrandom> веб-морды для чятиков не Ъ
<vladgobelen> admin-skif-biz: http://www.calculate-linux.ru/irc а тут что?
<vladgobelen> CGI:IRC 0.5.9
<admin-sk1> вылетел вместе с файрфоксом ((
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> оказывается, в avidemux есть пресет для psp
<trancecore> !gksu
<ubuntuhelp> Если Вы хотите запустить !GUI приложение от имени root, воспользуйтесь gksudo (в GNOME) или kdesu (в KDE). Почему для этого не стоит использовать sudo см. на http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<go876543> ктонить пользуется вузе ?
<go876543> я про плагины к нему хотел спросить...
<go876543> есть какие-то полезные ?
#ubuntu-ru 2011-05-25
<sharikoff> q
<trancecore> !fail
<ubuntuhelp> мы не знаем ответ на твой вопрос. 1-0 в пользу телезрителей
 * trancecore озадачен
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<inkvizitor68sl> !true
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='true'
<inkvizitor68sl> !false
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='false'
<inkvizitor68sl> ох кошмар
<inkvizitor68sl> !true is <reply> $? равняется 0
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, inkvizitor68sl
<inkvizitor68sl> !false is <reply> $? равняется 1
<inkvizitor68sl> !false is <reply> $? равняется 1
<ubuntuhelp> But false already means something else!
<inkvizitor68sl> !false
<ubuntuhelp> $? равняется 1
<vladgobelen> sys-kernel/xbox-sources оО
<inkvizitor68sl> шотакого?
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=xbox+linux
<vladgobelen> inkvizitor68sl: на этом поделии работает линукс?
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<vladgobelen> круто...
<inkvizitor68sl> кстати, неплохо бегает, учитывая специфику девайса)
<inkvizitor68sl> фильмы смотреть можно, музыку слушать
<inkvizitor68sl> игры отменяются, правда =))
<vladgobelen> inkvizitor68sl: Почему игры отменяются?
<vdrandom> потому что ось другая, ну
<vladgobelen> и что?
<vdrandom> как что? всякие дрмы?
<vladgobelen> пфф.. а то ломаных нету..
<vdrandom> ну ок, ломаные.
<vdrandom> извращенцы ставят на хящик линукса. но я не поверю, что найдутся ещё большие извращенцы, чтобы собрать эмулятор хящиковой винды.
<vladgobelen> есть извращенцы, которые играют в игры под виндой под вайном
<vdrandom> впрочем, пускать линуксовые игры можно, не вопрос
<vladgobelen> стабильнее работает
<vdrandom> я знаю
<vdrandom> впрочем, можешь написать эмулятор хящиковой винды под линукс для хящика. :) или патчей для вайна наделать.
<vladgobelen> заманчиво..
<vladgobelen> а если под эмулятором?)
<vdrandom> я вообще не понимаю, зачем на хящике линукса поднимать. ну разве что для поэкспериментировать.
<vdrandom> дешевле компутер купить
<vladgobelen> хех..
<vladgobelen> блин, вспомнил >< мне же нужен ноут
<vladgobelen> или нетбук, который потянет игру
<vdrandom> зачем тебе ноут? купи хящик и поставь на нём генту!
<vladgobelen> А сколько он стоит?
<vladgobelen> стоп
<vladgobelen> не канает
<vladgobelen> а монитор?
<vdrandom> отдельно, естественно
<vladgobelen> не..
<vladgobelen> мне нужно для игры вне дома
<vladgobelen> ибо правило номер один: Пока ты спишь - враг качается.
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> а поспать - это, между прочим, хорошая идея
<vladgobelen> зря.. лучше в игру заходи
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1166.png
<vladgobelen> завидуйте!!!
<vladgobelen> Я ждал и верил.. Верил и ждал! А вы надо мной смеялись! ><
<go876543> есть ктонить использующий коробку с тинт2 ?
<go876543> оказывается в тинт2 можно прикрутить ланчер....о_О
<go876543> ладн. рараз никому не интересно - я пошёл себе прикручивать
<Darkhan> a
<Darkhan> есть кто живой?)
<Dinamic-Adm> tcnm
<Dinamic-Adm> есть
<Slukin> кто-нибудь может подсказать, как вырезать человека в гимпе корректно с волосами, с мельчайшими подробностями... может кто ссылку на урок в интернете даст?
<Dinamic-Adm> Slukin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVMyrr_ch1Y
<Dinamic-Adm> А вообще ссылок в гугле очень много
<Slukin> я гуглил, но ничего толком не нашел, или не понял описания урока, что и как сделать
<Slukin> в итоге вырезал контурами
<Slukin> Dinamic-Adm: Этими способами я и пользуюсь, но данные методы не позволяют вырезать волосы во всех деталях... Видел один урок по поводу того, как вырезать человека с волосами со всеми мелкими клочками, но не понял до конца, в итоге нечего не получилось
<Dinamic-Adm> Dinamic-Adm: причеши человека ))) Чтобы волосья не торчали ))
<vladgobelen> tar: Завершение работы с состоянием неисправности с из-за возникших ошибок
<Slukin> :) а если цифровая фотка???) ) ) ) его уже не причешешь
<Darkhan> через wget куда сохранаются файлы?
<vladgobelen> откуда запустил
<Dinamic-Adm> Darkhan: в домашней папке смотри
<Darkhan> спасибо!
<NoOova_away> доброе утро господа
<NoOova> gjxtve gbien xnj lt,bfy evbhftn&
<NoOova> поечему пишут что дебиан умирает?
<NoOova> xnjn frjt gkfy ifnnkdjhnf&
<NoOova> что такое план шаттлворта?
<vladgobelen> NoOova: Кто такую глупость пишет?
<NoOova> я вот тоже думаю что глупость
<NoOova> просто спросил
<vladgobelen> NoOova: Ну да
<vladgobelen> NoOova: Он уже давно умер
<vladgobelen> NoOova: Для десктопов..
<NoOova> ну это лучше чем если бы он опопсел
<vladgobelen> NoOova: зато на серверах он на первом месте
<Asti> q all
<NoOova> q
<Slukin> Если кому-то нужно, я нашел как вырезать волосы в гимпе, все очень доступно и понятно http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnbxtMCHKV0
<paul3> как засунуть teamviewer в автозагрузку?
<Slukin> paul3: Система - Параметры - Запускаемые приложения
<paul3> Slukin, спасибо :)
<Slukin> paul3: Не за что... Сам ламер в Линуксе, но кое-что успел освоить) ) )
<wechat> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<Dinamic-Adm> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<[v-8]_jupiter> Всем привет
<Dinamic-Adm> ку
<Zabadzzzz> Доброе утро
<Zabadzzzz> никто не пробовал после убунту на тот же хард в дуалбут влепить венду?
<rapidsp> груб потом просто восстановить надо
<Zabadzzzz> Винда не ложится, пишет "этот диск не содержит раздела совместимого с windows xp". Перегуглил гугл, так там сказали, что траблы могут быть, если винт IDE и раздел неактивный.Я сделал его основным+активным,винт стоит на мастере.
<Zabadzzzz> нифига, все так же - "этот диск не содержит раздела совместимого с windows xp".
<unreturned> ping
<ubuntuhelp> unreturned, Понг.
<wechat> Zabadzzzz: Gparted резал?
<rapidsp> Zabadzzzz: венде нужен отдельный раздел
<User100[web]> привет всем,подскажите как в чат с помощью Smuxi подключится?
<User100[web]> живой кто есть?)
<Zabadzzzz> wechat, rapidsp http://s16.radikal.ru/i190/1105/28/63ebf82c5d7a.jpg
<gadel> привет всем
<SergeyIT> ку
<User100[web]> че то все молчат как рыбы)
<SergeyIT> так всё нормально значит
<Slukin> Если все молчат, то я разбавлю обстановку... У меня USB модем и встроенная вебкамера привязана тоже к USB... Проблема в следущем, при подключении модема, не работает камера. Как решить?
<NeoWolf> Ребят не получается создать загрузочный USB диск, после перезагрузки появляется консоль вида: boot >
<NeoWolf> Мне нужно загрузочную флешку USB, имея образ убунты
<Slukin> И у меня еще одна проблема... Сначала было все нормально, а несколько дней назад появилось следующее при попытке войти в сеть пишет: Nautilus не может обрабатывать адреса "network"
<Slukin> гуглул, но не нашел решения, которое бы помогло мне
<Slukin> *гуглил
<sharikoff> Slukin, песши smb://ip
<skai> sharikoff: он так и напишет
<sharikoff> ну моск то нужна иметь
<sharikoff> и транклюкировать что ip это айпи адрес
<skai> sharikoff: дык.надо и иметь - это две большие разницы:)
<sharikoff> ну у меня есь кусочек
<sharikoff> пусть спрашивает
<vladgobelen> skai: Кеды стали стабильными ^^
<vladgobelen> skai: Ты рад?
<skai> кеды и стабильные - два слова, которые по правилам русского языка нельзя использовать в одном предложении
<NeoWolf> ребят посоветуйте дистрибутив убунту для старой машины? кубунту или хубунту че лучше?
<skai> lubuntu
<vladgobelen> кубунту для старой)) шикаааарная шутка))
<Slukin> sharikoff: этот вариант я знаю, ты предлагаешь альтернативу через терминал, а я описал проблему, которую нужно исправить
<skai> Slukin: ну поищи какие mime типы ты сломал
<Slukin> skai: а вот это я не знаю как сделать
<NeoWolf> vladgobelen: думаешь лучше будет?
<skai> можешь тупо через убунту твик
<vladgobelen> NeoWolf: Нет))) Кубунту вообще нельзя ставить никому)) Тебе правильно сказали про lubuntu
<NeoWolf> vladgobelen: ок, спс
<NeoWolf> а то я тут пробывал crunchbang он ваще опасный оказался
<NeoWolf> опасная штука
<vladgobelen> NeoWolf: Если отличаешь ядро от процессора, а процессор от системного блока - ставь CLS и настраивай.. Если сомневаешься, есть ли разница - ставь lubuntu/
<NeoWolf> vladgobelen: lubuntu мне подойдут, я идиот
<NeoWolf> vladgobelen: спс=)
<SergeyIT> NeoWolf, что значит старая?
<NeoWolf> 900mhz 384mb ram
<NeoWolf> процессор celeron
<skai> vladgobelen: он с дебианом не справился.а ты ему генту в руки
<vladgobelen> NeoWolf: да, самое оно.. на CLS оно жрет метров 40.. на lubuntu будет 90-150 самое то
<SergeyIT> NeoWolf, добавь памяти до 500 минимум
<NeoWolf> SergeyIT: апргрейд невозможен
<NeoWolf> SergeyIT: такой оперативы щас не продают
<vladgobelen> может больше.. но можно и своп врубить..
<vladgobelen> хотя.. даже нужно
<SergeyIT> NeoWolf, ноут?
<NeoWolf> комп
<NeoWolf> ребят а какой своп для него лучше выделить?
<skai> vladgobelen: ага.тока в cls не собрано ничего кроме иксов и коробки
<SergeyIT> NeoWolf, тогда найти можно
<NeoWolf> если оператива 384мб
<vladgobelen> NeoWolf: 2гб хватит
<skai> vladgobelen: ни фм ни браузера.ничего
<vladgobelen> skai: зато самые широкие возможности для сборки системы и оптимизации.. как раз для старой машины
<NeoWolf> vladgobelen: ок
<skai> vladgobelen: с его знаниями - он может и генту собирать с нуля.эффект тот же будет
<vladgobelen> skai: угу.. я понял уже
<NeoWolf> vladgobelen: попробую лубунту если не проканает попробую генту
<skai> NeoWolf: лубунту 10.04
<skai> NeoWolf: ессесно
<NeoWolf> skai: блин...
<NeoWolf> уже 11.04 качается
<NeoWolf> есть разница?
<NeoWolf> skai: 11.04 не пойдет?
<skai> не стоит
<skai> на машинку 2000 года ставить дистр 2011
<skai> это со скрипом
<SergeyIT> NeoWolf, убунту 10.04 на селерон 600МГц 512Мб нормально работала (не шустро конечно)
<NeoWolf> SergeyIT: ты имел ввиду лубунту или все таки убунту?
<SergeyIT> NeoWolf, убунту
<NeoWolf> SergeyIT: ок, попробую
<SergeyIT> NeoWolf, если памяти не добавишь, тогда лубунту
 * SergeyIT во ляпнул ( - не "селерон 600МГц", а Р3
<ohoho> 1
<NoOova> Народ обьясните в примере что такое LVM?
<NoOova> это как большая булка которая кладётся на блочные устройства?
<NoOova> т.е. большой виртуальный девайс?
<victor0000> !lvm
<ubuntuhelp> raid is Информацию о RAID и LVM можно найти на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID и http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO . Как настроить софтварный RAID см. на !raid-soft и на анг. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<NoOova> А чем LVM отличается от RAID0?
<NoOova> хотя глпый вопрос
<NoOova> Offoffoff1: Ку!
<[v-8]_jupiter> NoOova: http://xgu.ru/wiki/LVM
<[v-8]_jupiter> Картинки есть для визуального восприятия
<bars> всем доброго времени суток
<bars> окажите помощь ламеру. 9 лет висел на винде. Сейчас поставил убунту, всё настроил, и теперь занимаюсь украшением убунты. Что лучше поставить для того чтобы виджетов повесить на рабочий стол?
<vdrandom> а что именно тебе нужно?
<bars> часики, виджет на состояние процессора, сети, харда, ну и к примеру виджет на погоду и новости
<vdrandom> conky
<vdrandom> поищи конфиги для него
<bars> это программа как я понял?
<bars> ок
<bars> спс
<vdrandom> на gnome-look.org есть
<vdrandom> только смысла особого нет. чаще рабочий стол со всеми его виджетами закрыт окнами
<bars> У меня экран широкий с большим разрешением )
<bars> и ещё вопрос, в антивирусе есть необходимость? Я практически не лазию по незнакомым сайтам, только проверенные.
<vdrandom> нет необходимости
<bars> и постоянные
<bars> спс за инфу.
<Darkhan> почему убунту твик не ставится вот такую ошибку дает Ошибка: Зависимость не может быть удовлетворена: python (>= 2.7)\
<zizitop> потому что питон не той версии
<Sarkan> Ставь убунту твик другой версии
<skai> Darkhan: ставь не качая пакет,а добавив через реп
<Darkhan> там не нашел твика
<Darkhan> поэтому через сайт
<vdrandom> ололо
<vdrandom> у них не репы
<vdrandom> впрочем, ppa же есть
<skai> !ubuntu-tweak | Darkhan
<ubuntuhelp> Darkhan: Программа, предназначенная для тонкой настройки параметров операционной системы Ubuntu Linux и рабочего стола Gnome. Подробней http://goo.gl/MgKHy
<skai> вы просто не умеете искать
<vdrandom> я нашёл официальный сайт
<vdrandom> и ppa
<vdrandom> а есть что-то ещё?
<vdrandom> ничо так монстрятина, кстати
<vdrandom> почти что яст.
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: какой у вас питон?
<vdrandom> у нас?
<vladgobelen> угу
<vdrandom> ща гляну
<vdrandom> python2 2.7.1-9
<vdrandom> а третий походу не установлен :)
<vladgobelen> eselect python list
<vdrandom> да, не установлен. но в репах 3.2
<vladgobelen> покажи
<vdrandom> это из генты же команда, нет?
<vdrandom> в арчике еселекта нет :)
<vladgobelen> разве? оО
<vladgobelen> а как вы без нее живете?
<vdrandom> а что она делает-то?
<vladgobelen> точно.. гентушная.. хм
<vdrandom> судя по всему, это команда для пакетного менеджера?
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1183.png
<vladgobelen> вот такое.. для переключения между версиями.. так скажем
<vladgobelen> пытаюсь на 2.7 перейти.. оно мне походу всю систему хочет обновить
<vdrandom> kjk
<vdrandom> лол
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1184.png
<vdrandom> а для чего eselect я так и не понял. Для того, чтобы выбирать из нескольких взаимоисключающих версий пакетов, которую ставить?
<vladgobelen> ну не всю, но 1/6 обновляет ><
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: эти пакеты установлены.. ты можешь выбрать какой из них системе юзать
<vladgobelen> вывести список, выбрать итд
<vdrandom> а. скрипт для вывешивания симлинков, ок
<vladgobelen> eselect python set python2.7
<vladgobelen> для выбора 2.7 питона например..
<vdrandom> в дебиане подобное есть
<vdrandom> в арчике нет, тут только текущий срез софта
<vladgobelen> хм.. а в дебиане что?
<vdrandom> что-то про defaults
<vdrandom> у меня дебиана под рукой нет
<bios__> привет
<zizitop> новая версия? с удлиннёным хвостом?
<bios__> народ
<bios__> товарищи
<bios__> у меня проблемка
<bios__> от скрин проблемы
<bios__> http://i.imgur.com/NmMBm.png
<bios__> вернеё вот*
<bios__> помогите
<bios__> видео Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945G GEM 20100330 DEVELOPMENT
<skai> bios__: какой версии кеды?
<Henoxek> как лечится ошибка компиляции "gnu/stubs-32.h: No such file or directory"?
<Henoxek> надо какой-то пакет доставить?
<Henoxek> система amd64
<vdrandom> нет файла исходников
<vdrandom> ls -l gnu/stubs-32.h
<Henoxek> сделал ls -l /usr/include/gnu
<Henoxek> там только stubs-64.h
<Henoxek> а надо значит взять 32 откуда-то
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: glibc-devel?
<Henoxek> ща попробую его поставить
<vdrandom> а толку?
<vdrandom> хотя погоди
<vdrandom> путь относительный же О_о
<Henoxek> ну да
<Henoxek> но в директории собираемого проекта нет папки gnu в инклудах
<Henoxek> поэтому берется относительно /usr/include
<vdrandom> ну тогда ставь хедеры 32-битных либ
<Henoxek> какой пакет?
<Henoxek> glibc-devel отсутствует, есть просто glibc-2.13-1-armel-cross и без суффикса
<vdrandom> а что компилишь-то?
<Henoxek> google v8
<vladgobelen> ну.. глибц-девел это в арче..
<Henoxek> http://code.google.com/intl/ru-RU/apis/v8/build.html
<vladgobelen> у вас чтото аналогичное должно быть..
<Henoxek> armel-cross это я так полагаю для arm
<Henoxek> значит мне надо просто glibc-2.13-1 он еще не заинсталлен
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: эм... в8 это кодек?
<Henoxek> no
<Henoxek> это двиг javascript
<vdrandom> это яваскрипт-движок
<vladgobelen> аааа
<skai> linux-libc-dev - Linux Kernel Headers for development
<vladgobelen> dev-lang/v8      Description:         Google's open source JavaScript engine да да.. вижу такой
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: во.. ищи всегда пакет через синаптик
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: он бы тебе показал
<vdrandom> синоптик унылота ._.
<vdrandom> aptitude есть, больше ничего не надо :)
<vladgobelen> да ну ты брось.. хорошая вещь
<Henoxek> старовата там версия
<Henoxek> уже есть как минимум 3.х
<vdrandom> а репы подключить?
<Henoxek> и там скорее всего shared собирает
<vladgobelen> 3.1.8.12 [M]~3.2.3.1 [M]~3.2.8.2 [M]~3.3.4 [M]**9999 хехе
<Henoxek> мне статик надо
<vladgobelen> ппа разве нету?
<vdrandom> а, ну если надо статик, то да
<vdrandom> только собирать
<vladgobelen> Помоему в убунту для всего есть ппа..ну, чего нет в репах.. а в репах обычно ничего гнет
<skai> libv8-2.2.18 - V8 JavaScript Engine
<skai> linux-libc-dev - Linux Kernel Headers for development
<Henoxek> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-370114.html
<skai> вот чем ему пакет с v8 не понравился
<Henoxek> skai 2.2.18 - старая и там шареды
<Henoxek> на svn уже 3.3 есть
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: в убунту все старое.. Потому я  и говорю - должно быть ппа.
<skai> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+package/libv8-3.1.8.10
<vdrandom> в ппа шаредные же, ну. человеку статик нужен :)
<vladgobelen> аvdrandom:  разница?
<Henoxek> =)
<skai> https://launchpad.net/~pomeo/+archive/nodejs вот ппа для люсида
<skai> на маверике и старше тож пойдет
<vdrandom> vladgobelen, погугли что ли для разнообразия :)
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: хех...так лениво..
<SergeyIT> skai, в описании установки ubuntu-tweak добавь install в apt-get
<User779[web]> привет всем
<Henoxek> поставил пакет libc6-dev-i386 и ошибка исчезла
<User779[web]> народ есть такой вопрос
<Henoxek> вроде пошло собираться
<User779[web]> скайп жрет 100% на одном ядре
<User779[web]> че делать?)
<Henoxek> ололо как давно?
<vdrandom> выключить скайп
<User779[web]> сегодян
<Legal> ого вот это скайпище...
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: инк блин!я ж спрашивал, есть ли у мну ошибки.
<Henoxek> это наверное микрософт диверсию такую сделал
<User779[web]> да выключил уже,но он нужен)
<vladgobelen> User779[web]: А что ты хотел от майкрософтовских поделок?
<vladgobelen> User779[web]: юзай и страдай
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> vladgobelen, толсто
<User779[web]> да понятно...но блин обидно епта
<skai> User779[web]: тыб еще асечку для линукса поставил бы
<skai> с ее то системными требованиями
<[v-8]_jupiter> User779[web]: cpulimit)
<Legal> User779[web]:  а альтернативы скайпу???
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: пф) я даже не соврал)
<SergeyIT> Legal, почта России )
<Henoxek> "мультифон" ггг
<vdrandom> соврал
<User779[web]> долбаные мелкомягкие,будь те вы прокляты со своим скайпом
<vdrandom> пока ещё майкрсофт не выпустила клиента :)
<Legal> SergeyIT:  ну почему же... Есть и другие...
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: зато купила)
<vdrandom> тот клиент, который есть, выпущен разработчиками скайпа
<vdrandom> ну код-то не поменялся
<vdrandom> пока
<User779[web]> с Одессы есть кто?)
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: неважно) он уже принадлежит МС
<Henoxek> а автоматическое обновление?
<Henoxek> оно под вайном не работает?
<Henoxek> а.. нативная версия
<vdrandom> а что с асечкой не так?
<vladgobelen> Судя по всему последняя нативная
<User779[web]> все ок
<User779[web]> с аськой то все ок как раз
<vdrandom> vladgobelen, асечка-то? ну да, на эйре.
<vdrandom> и системные требования соответствующие
<Henoxek> я как-то юзал tweetdeck на целероне 1700
<vdrandom> у всех софтин на эйре как минимум такие. :)
<Henoxek> это было нечто
<Henoxek> так даже сталкер не тормозил на том же компе
<Henoxek> (tweetdeck на air'е тоже)
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: скайп
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: аська давно уже умерла..
<vdrandom> скайп нативный есть, да.
<vdrandom> даже два
<Henoxek> vladgobelen да, умерла
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: вот я и говорю - напомни сколько проектов МС выпустила под линукс?
<Henoxek> но есть проблема
<vdrandom> vladgobelen, эмм. а почему у меня асечка работает?
<Henoxek> в СНГ полно юзеров-некрофилов
<Henoxek> даже в школах преподы-некрофилы преподают pascal )
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: потому что ты тормозишь) Аську как мэйл купил, так на ней можно крест ставить было..
<vdrandom> ну она всегда говном была, лол.
<vdrandom> но не умирала ни разу
<Henoxek> да, бизнес по продаже коротких номерков еще держит её на плаву)
<vdrandom> vladgobelen, либо очень мало, либо ни одного не выпустила. Но скайп выпускал не майкрософт.
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: вооот.. Потому я и сказал: Судя по всему - это последняя версия нативная.
<Legal> vdrandom:  хоть и всегда - но почти полноценным (монополистом) - я не заступаюсь - я всегда за альтернативу бесплатную - линуксовые программы...
<vdrandom> есть подозрение, что от отдельного клиента избавляться будут
<Henoxek> vladgobelen вы намекате, что m$ свернет клиента под линукс?
<vdrandom> и будут прикручивать к своему чудовищу MSNM
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: я? Нет конечно.. я просто спросил сколько проектов МС выпустила под линукс..
<Henoxek> они ж так только потеряют аудиторию, а чтобы рубить бабло за рекламу это совсем не нужно
<Henoxek> мс, если не ошибаюсь, даже поддержку posix имеет в ядре)
<vdrandom> сначала, конечно, оценят масштаб
<Henoxek> только там надо что-то доустановить
<Legal> --------- Забыть! Про МС нужно совсем!
<vdrandom> и если база клиентов под линуксами - клиентов, приносящих деньги, - будет достаточно мала, чтобы ею пренебречь, майкрософт откажется от поддержки линукс-клиента
<Henoxek> они могут на чем-то типа .net сделать
<vdrandom> тем более, что как я уже сказал, технологию будут прикручивать к MSNM
<Henoxek> не сильно извращаясь, чтобы под моно пошло
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: не думаю, что много потеряют
<vdrandom> я тоже не думаю, что клиенты с линуксами много скайпу приносят. Я знаю только одного человека, кто пользуется платными услугами скайпа
<vdrandom> ну и я тоже пользуюсь, но очень мало. :)
<vdrandom> достаточно посмотреть на динамику развития скайпа под линукс
<skai> я понимаю, что промывка едром мозгов (ну их подобия) продвигается, но вы вспомните, что рашка с диалапом у 95% населения - еще не весь мир.а скайп юзают по всему миру
<vdrandom> ок
<skai> а то аналитики такие аналитики.
<vdrandom> а это тут при чём? :)
<skai> это к тому 19:24:02      vdrandom | я тоже не думаю, что клиенты с линуксами много скайпу приносят. Я знаю только одного человека, кто пользуе
<vdrandom> я констатировал факт
<skai> vdrandom: то, что ты знаешь одного диалапщика - не отменяет весь остальной мир
<vladgobelen> не в диалапе дело
<vdrandom> достаточно посмотреть на долю пользователей линуксов по всему миру
<Henoxek> тут как бэ проблема, что если один под линуксом, а другой под вендой, хотят устроить что-то типа аудио/видео конференции
<vladgobelen> отменив клиент под линукс, потеряют не много, зато дают информацию для размышления и переманивают на видну
<vladgobelen> винду*
<Henoxek> в отсутствие оного под линукс они найдут альтернативу скайпу
<vdrandom> vladgobelen, вот таких выводов я бы тоже строить не стал, лол.
<Henoxek> и может даже она им понравится
<vladgobelen> зачем развивать чтото для конкурента?
<vdrandom> а вообще динамика развития клиента как бы намекала, что линукс и скайпу-то не сдался, когда он независим был
<Henoxek> они как минимум развивают офис для мака
<vladgobelen> Лучше сделать свое привлекательнее.. Больше прибыли
<vdrandom> что уж говорить о майкрософте
<Henoxek> у них вроде основная прибыль с офисных пакетов идет
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: Мак это как амд
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: создано для антимонопольной комиссии
<vladgobelen> чтобы не судили
<vdrandom> возможно, кстати, ничего не изменится
<vdrandom> и скайп останется таким, каким был
<vdrandom> просто технологию к MSNM прикрутят
<skai> vladgobelen: ты не умеешь думать глобально.отменяют скайп под линукс - теряют 1 контакт.у этого контакта есть его контакты.часть из них начинают юзать скайп меньше.потом забрасывают скайп=> теряются часть клиентов под маком и
<skai> вендой.у тех тоже есть несколько, кто ради них в скайпе сидел. и так по нарастающей
<vladgobelen> skai: ты мыслишь слишком мелок
<vladgobelen> skai: мелко*
<vladgobelen> skai: нет клиента под линукс - юзер идет на винду
<vdrandom> skai, те, кто пользовался скайпом ради общения с пользователями скайпа - как раз не в счёт
<vdrandom> звонки со скайпа на скайп всегда бесплатными были
<skai> vladgobelen: ага.если у него все работает тут - ставить венду ради скайпа он не станет.он просто заюзает другой im
<vdrandom> эти пользователи не приносят денег.
<vdrandom> кстати о других им
<vladgobelen> skai: Нет, винда поставляется с компом.
<vdrandom> есть альтернативы? :)
<vladgobelen> skai: А вот линукс он ставить не будет
<vladgobelen> ибо даже скайпа нету
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: Эти пользователи как раз таки приносят
<skai> vladgobelen: если в твоем мусохранске нет нормальных комповых магазинов, продающих компы без системы или с линуксом на борту - это проблема твоего мусохранска:)в крупных городах давно продают без ОС и ОС ставят по желанию
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: на чем держится скайп? На ботнете
<skai> заказчика
<vladgobelen> skai: Почему же.. есть. Но никто это дерьмо брать не будет. Берут или с виндой или без оси
<vdrandom> vladgobelen, у скайпа есть платные услуги. Способ монетизации. Если бы не он, хрена прожила бы компания столько лет.
<vladgobelen> skai: Если человек понимает, что берет - без оси
<vladgobelen> если нет - с виндой
<vdrandom> при чём тут вообще винда, лол?
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: да, но основа связи - ботнет
<skai> vladgobelen: если не разбирается ни в чем - он возьмет тот, что дешевле.а дешевле - без венды.
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: потому каждый включенный клиент - уже помощь
<vladgobelen> skai: Видимо ты давно был в магазинах
<vdrandom> переходить на другую ось ради им-клиента - вообще бре
<skai> вчера
<vladgobelen> skai: консультанты помогут..
<vdrandom> бред
<vladgobelen> skai: И объяснят что нужно еще офис докупить итд
<skai> vladgobelen: я понял.ты живешь в цивилизованной европе, а не в нашей рашке
<skai> vladgobelen: поэтому считаешь, что прыщявый недоумок в чем то может помочь
<vladgobelen> они там от горла до пупка значками обвешаны
<vladgobelen> от МСОфис до вин7.. и все естественно лучшее и рекомендованное
<vdrandom> алсо
<vladgobelen> skai: Просто это коммерция.. Реклама - двигатель торговли.
<vdrandom> навязывание линукса покупателям новых компов - нихрена не способ продвижения линуксов в массы
<vdrandom> потому что для среднестатистического геймера линукс бесполезен, а домохозяйке - не понятен.
<vdrandom> *непонятен.
<skai> vdrandom: [f[f b tot hfp [f
<vdrandom> и ещё непрост в администрировании. Даже убунта и суся.
<skai> vdrandom: хаха и еще раз ха
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: особенно убунта
<skai> vdrandom: домохозяйке пофиг в чем не разбираться
<vdrandom> skai, домохозяйка видела винду.
<vladgobelen> skai: нет, не пофиг
<vladgobelen> skai: домохозяйки не покупают компы
<skai> vdrandom: и ломала ее кривыми руками
<vdrandom> а это уже + в пользу винды.
<vladgobelen> им покупают гениальные сыновья соседки
<bars> лучше помогите нубу шкурку к конки прикрутить
<vdrandom> оно ЗНАКОМОЕ. :)
<bars> чем холиварить )
<skai> vladgobelen: как раз домохозяйки то и покупают.для сына "отличника"-задрота линеечника
<skai> vdrandom: ага.знакомое и глючное
<vdrandom> bars, ссыль на конфиг давай
<skai> vdrandom: а многие домохозяйки тупо кеды от венды не отличат
<skai> знакомое же
<skai> панель есть
<skai> "пуск" есть
<skai> значит венды
<vdrandom> skai, пофиг. как только что-то сломается, они обратятся к прыщавому соседу-геймеру
<vdrandom> который поставит им винду
<Lex_Sh> гг
<vdrandom> которую они не отличат от кед
<skai> vdrandom: tckb ckjvftncz
<vdrandom> профит :)
<skai> vdrandom: если сломается
<vladgobelen> skai: неа.. покупает как раз сын..
<skai> vladgobelen: gjregftn vfnm
<skai> vladgobelen: покупает мать
<skai> vladgobelen: сын только тыкает пальцем
<vladgobelen> skai: То, что скажет сын
<vdrandom> впрочем, мне приходилось осуществлять поддержку клиентки, у которой мак
<vladgobelen> она лишь деньги дает)
<Lex_Sh> смотрите OffOffOff не разбудите такими разговорами)))
<skai> vladgobelen: и шепчет консультанту "мол вы там подешевле"
<vdrandom> лол
<vladgobelen> skai: ага.. тысяч за 40 всего.. недорогой
<Lex_Sh> о боже
<vdrandom> vladgobelen, а при чём тут ботнет? Количественно как раз linux-клиенты в меньшинстве :)
<Lex_Sh> за 15-20 хорошую машинку собрать можно
<vdrandom> с монитором.
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: неважно..в скайпе передача идет как раз при помощи клиентов
<Lex_Sh> дальше - уже система отопления для дома
<vdrandom> без монитора и в 10-15 можно уложиться.
<bars> по факту за 12 собирали чисто блок многоядерный игровой
<bars> который тянет и не напрягаеться
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: skai: недавно такие гении комп собирали..уложились в 25к..
<vdrandom> vladgobelen, я представляю, как работает скайп. ещё раз: линукс-клиенты в меньшинстве.
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: vdrandom: покупали в какой то подворотне.. собирали сами.. без гарантии естественно
<vdrandom> лол. идиоты
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: skai: в магазине со сборкой и гарантией на 3 года можно это же собрать за 14к
<bars> гарантия всегда есть на каждую железку отдельно
<skai> vladgobelen: а можно не собирать и взять за 11 отличный
<bars> которую покупаешь
<vladgobelen> bars: ага.. нагод
<skai> vladgobelen: и да фиг тебе кто 3 года даст
<Henoxek> vladgobelen зато у линуксоидов бывают мощные компы)
<Henoxek> и толстые каналы
<skai> vladgobelen: если на комплектующие максимум год
<vladgobelen> bars: А общая гарантия 3года на комп
<bars> это уже с переплатой от фирмы )
<vladgobelen> skai: у нас дают
<vdrandom> тут всё от магазина зависит.
<Henoxek> скайпу это и нужно, сделает твой узел шлюзом не за хвост собачий
<skai> ну так дураков в рашке много
<skai> и бизнесс вести мало кто умеет
<vladgobelen> skai: отдельные детали год, весь комп - 3 года.. я детали выбирал сам для компа, но сборку им отдал.. благо бесплатно
<skai> vladgobelen: ну так.говорю же.ну любят они за свой счет вести бизнесс - дай им бог годик продержаться.
<vdrandom> я сам собирал. Сборка в магазине - дешёво. Удовольствие от самостоятельной сборки - бесценно. :)
<bars> 3 года гарантии на халяву чисто за сборку?
<vdrandom> да бред
<bars> + я сам всегда собираю компы )
<vladgobelen> skai: dns то?
<vdrandom> скорее всего приписка в гарантийном талоне мелким почерком
<skai> vladgobelen: они не дают 3 года
<bars> днс - тот ещё магазинчик )
<vdrandom> что на комплектующие - по одному-два года
<vladgobelen> skai: не заметил, чтобы они разорялись
<vladgobelen> skai: разве?
<skai> да
<bars> они выносят память со склады ланая её за чипы пальцами )
<skai> год
<vladgobelen> skai: А сколько?
<skai> 3 только на монитор
<bars> лапая*
<vladgobelen> нифига подобного
<vladgobelen> позвони завтра к ним, сам узнай
<vdrandom> магазин, сколь бы хорошим он не казался, не станет работать себе в убыток.
<skai> самое большое что у них - это два года на их сборные компы серийные
<skai> но три - это у тебя уже фантастика полезла
<vdrandom> а выдавать гарантию на 3 года на оборудование, на которое остальные дают гарантию 1 год - вообще самоубийство в финансовом плане. :)
<vdrandom> так что обманывайся дальше :)
<vladgobelen> skai: Значит 2 года
<vladgobelen> skai: Но не на их сборные, а на "их сборку"
<skai> vdrandom: почему?ты их гарантийное не читал.там пукнуть в сторону компа - можно потерять гарантию:)
<bars> нене, ДНС это большая сеть магазинов по всей россии, их трудно разорить. Даже без гарантии их цены радуют.
<vladgobelen> skai: Выбираешь детали, они собирают и дают максимальную гарантию
<bars> но то как они обращаються с клиентами и товаром повергает в шок
<vdrandom> skai, ну я уже намекнул на приписки мелким почерком.
<vdrandom> я говорю про реально действующую гарантию.
<bars> кстати достал гарантийник ДНСа на смартфон свой, щас почитаем
<bars> как раз с собой был
<Semen_petrovich> Q
<skai> bars: смарты идут не с их гарантией
<skai> bars: они идут не в их сц и гарантия идет по инструкции от смарта
<bars> ноу проблем, щас позвоним в ДНС, минуту )
<bars> прям в сервисный центр )
<Semen_petrovich> Че за смарты?
<bars> на комп в сборе гарантия скока?
<Semen_petrovich> 14дней
<bars> highscreen cosmo
<vladgobelen> bars: 2 года вроде
<vladgobelen> bars: а вот по частям - 1год
<bars> щас узнаем
<Semen_petrovich> Ваще это от камня зависит
<bars> звоню уже
<Semen_petrovich> На интел гарантия два года, на амд год
<skai> bars: да ты можешь и на талоне глянуть.там сказано с каким товаром куда обращаться
<bars> узнал
<bars> ДНС если собирать любой комп у них просто даёт гарантию на него 2 года не  больше и не меньше
<Semen_petrovich> Памагите поставить
<vdrandom> на что именно?
<Semen_petrovich> О, тампоны пришли
<only_you> :\
<skai> Semen_petrovich: тебе пришли тампоны и ты их вставить не можешь?там инструкции нима? ну напрягись, дорогуша.чай не первое твое пмс
<Semen_petrovich> Меняй ник на allways :D
<Semen_petrovich> Поворачивайся, запихаю
<only_you> чичас тебе запихают..
<Semen_petrovich> Тампонам слова не давали
<skai> @kban --user Semen_petrovich
<only_you> аминь
<bars> у кого СВО дома стоят на ПК?
<vladgobelen> Стратегические Военные Объекты?
<bars> Системы Водного Охлаждения )
<vladgobelen> ааа..
<vladgobelen> ну я недавно чай на клавиатуру разлил.. считается?
<skai> vladgobelen: у меня.в морозилке постоянно лед нарастает.можно считать водным охлаждением
<vladgobelen> )
<Lex_S_> да что такое.....
<sanekru> кто нибудь знает, или может дать ссылку как установить сей исходник на 11.04 http://lxr.linux.no/#linux+v2.6.38/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/lmedm04.c
<Lex_S_> надо взорвать к такой то матери этот ростелеком....
<Lex_S_> за такой интернет
<vladgobelen> Lex_S_: Они хотят безлимитки, кстати, отменить
<Lex_S_> не отменят
<vladgobelen> ибо не выгодно.. изза конкуренции цены снижаются
<Lex_S_> тогда останутся без абонентов
<vladgobelen> а у тебя есть альтернатива?
<Lex_S_> у нас тока на безлимитках всё и держится
<Lex_S_> уже - есть)
<vladgobelen> ?
<Lex_S_> в ростове - тем более
<vladgobelen> у нас все провайдеры от Ростелекома
<Lex_S_> Оо
<Lex_S_> а откуда инфа про безлимитку?
<bars> Это домру?
<vladgobelen> Lex_S_: из интервью Ростелекома
<vdrandom> ссыли встудию
<vladgobelen> искать нужно
<vdrandom> фигасе цены на это ваше водяное охлаждение.
<Lex_S_> бред
<Lex_S_> никто не будет возвращаться на инет по трафику
<freeman-ua> Кто поможет решит проблему с Google Chrome в ubuntu 11.04?
<bars> СВО рулят ток на дорогих сборках )
<sanekru> але меня кто нить видит
<vladgobelen> http://nnm.ru/blogs/vasiliiy/oao_rostelekom_bezlimita_bolshe_ne_budet/ кажется это
<vladgobelen> извиняюсь заранее..
<vladgobelen> 1:40 «Опять таки идет тенденция в ту сторону, что операторы должны разрабатывать тарифные планы в зависимости от либо типа потребляемого контента, либо скорости, либо каких-то других вещей, но, так сказать, не должны давать безлимитные тарифные план
<vladgobelen> ы, поскольку конкуренция между операторами, так сказать, кто дешевле даст безлимитный тариф, приводит к тому, что просто инвестиции в сеть перестают ок
<Henoxek> лучший способ убить интернет
<vladgobelen> ну вы понели
<Henoxek> перекрыть безлимиты
<Lex_S_> ога
<Henoxek> =)
<vladgobelen> да ну ты брось.. на модемах ночами сидели..
<Lex_S_> я даже на анлим 128к со своих 8 мегабит нехочу возвращаться
<vladgobelen> а тут какой то безлимит
<Lex_S_> не говоря уже про инет по трафику
<Henoxek> этот ростелеком вроде как проиграл уже битву за межугороднюю и международную связь
<Henoxek> эпически проиграл комстару
<Henoxek> =)
<Lex_S_> хм
<freeman-ua> Кто поможет решить проблему с Google Chrome в ubuntu 11.04?
<Lex_S_> у нас вроде компстар сваю оптоволоконную сеть строить собирался
<vladgobelen> freeman-ua: а в чем проблема?
<sanekru> чет смотрю тут разговоры не по теме!
<hivemind> Где логи лежат? которые systemmessages?
<Henoxek> /var/log/messages наверное
<chapt> ну у ростелекома в той же ростовской области есть 2 конкурента - трастелеком у которого свои каналы, ничем не уступающие ростелекомовским и электроком (спарк), опять же со своими каналами
<freeman-ua> не появляются часто посещаемые сайты
<hivemind> точно
<freeman-ua> в LMDE все работало
<vdrandom> знаете, за что я не люблю убунту?
<vdrandom> за sudo, как ни странно
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: проще перечислить за что ее можно любить..
<admin-skif-biz> знаем. Она не доросла до десктопа
<Lex_S_> ой, давайте не будем про судо
<Henoxek> можешь ведь убрать
<Henoxek> включить рута и сделать su
<vdrandom> я-то могу. но вот новички
<Henoxek> а им не надо так
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: чем тебе судо не нравится?
<Lex_S_> а им и не надо
<vdrandom> привыкают делать из-под sudo ВСЁ.
<Henoxek> sudo -i достаточно
<vladgobelen> ааа..
<chapt> vdrandom:  а новичкам давать рута вообще незя )
<admin-skif-biz> не sudite да не sudimy будете, сказано в священном мануале
<sanekru> хоть кто нибудь ответьте а то я только подключился и не пойму сообщения уходят или нет
<Lex_S_> sanekru: да
<vdrandom> sanekru, не уходят.
<sanekru> good
<Henoxek> а что такого плохого в sudo, кроме потенциальной дыры в безопасности?
<vladgobelen> sanekru: нет
<vdrandom> они остаются и смеются над тобой
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: проблема в реализации
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: судо наоборот должна помогать безопасности
<vdrandom> Henoxek, новички создают файлы и каталоги у себя в хоумдире под судо, а потом не могут с ними нормально работать
<Henoxek> ну тут помогает
<Henoxek> потому что рут заблокирован
<Lex_S_> кошмар
<Henoxek> если будет ssh работать, не сбрутят (хотя и на ssh его можно заблочить)
<admin-skif-biz> тут кто-нить с ajaxом знаком..?
<sanekru> собственно повторюсь кто нибудь знает, или может дать ссылку как установить сей исходник на 11.04 http://lxr.linux.no/#linux+v2.6.38/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/lmedm04.c
<Henoxek> vdrandom надо им скрипт добавить в crontab
<Henoxek> sudo chown -R $USERNAME /home/$USERNAME
<hivemind> Блин, где искать сообщение это? В каком логе? Вчера выключал комп, он повис, жму esc, он выдал подобную телегу Init: блаблаблаблабла Input/Output error
<vdrandom> sanekru, make
<Henoxek> или как-то так
<Henoxek> запускать каждые полчаса
<vdrandom> прогрепай весь варлог ,лоло
<vdrandom> Henoxek, да, а ещё на chmod 777
<vdrandom> :)
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: vdrandom: неа
<^DEMOSS^> ghbdtn dctv
<^DEMOSS^> привет всем
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: Henoxek: нужно просто назначать какие конкретно команды юзаются через судо
<Henoxek> тогда полного доступа не будет к системе
<^DEMOSS^> ink|off|ZNC:  няя ?
<vdrandom> да. с беспарольным рутом - шедевральное решение.
<Henoxek> лучше уж тогда selinux
<sanekru> как это make когда это просто файл?
<vladgobelen> юзерам селинукс?
<vladgobelen> садист
<hivemind> Блин, нету ни черта
<Henoxek> юзерам отредактировать sudoers не менее сложная задача)
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: так если ты юзеру помогаешь - ты и отредактируешь
<vdrandom> sanekru, пардон. gcc.
<sanekru> vdrandom: щас попробую копнуть в эту сторону
<vladgobelen> vladgobelen: вон я у нас в сети с десяток юзеров на калькулейт посадил, так они вообще проблем не знают.. раз в неделю у них магическим способом "само" все обновляется.. ничего неломается
<vladgobelen> vdrandom:
<Aceler> Вопрос на засыпку, почему у меня thunderbird всегда закрывается только со второго раза?
<Lex_S> а с первого попадаешь?)
<Aceler> Я боюсь спросить куда…
<admin-skif-biz> а у меня еволюшн частого ругается на несовпадение после синхронизации
<Aceler> От WM не зависит, одинаковое поведение везде
<Lex_S> а от настроек самой проги?
<Aceler> Ну как бы в thunderbird нет такой настройки «закрываться со второго раза» или «игнорировать первое нажатие на кнопку закрытия»…
<Aceler> Я вот думаю, какое-нить расширение прикалывается, но не могу понять какое
<vdrandom> Aceler, отключи расширения
<vdrandom> и посмотри, выключается ли нормально
<Aceler> vdrandom: спасибо, кэп :)))
<vdrandom> всегда к твоим услугам :)
<sanekru> vdrandom:  неработает fatal error: linux/usb.h: Нет такого файла или каталога
<vdrandom> каких-то заголовков не хватает
<vdrandom> sanekru, у тебя build-essential установлен?
<sanekru> щас проверю
<sanekru> vdrandom: Уже установлена самая новая версия build-essential
<vdrandom> интересно, в какую экономию отсутствие заголовков в итоге выливается?
<sanekru> vdrandom: может сам файл в какую нибудь определенную директорию нужно засунуть ?
<vdrandom> ytn
<vdrandom> нет
<sanekru> буду думать
<vdrandom> господа убунтуйцы, ну подскажите уже человеку, в каком пакете usb.h живёт :)
<vdrandom> откопал старый конфиг конки. няшный :3
<FaTeieDeR> Народ!!!  При установке  vcredist_x86.exe   выдает   fixme:clusapi:GetNodeClusterState ((null),0x32ec1c,0) stub!  че за трабл ?
<FaTeieDeR> под wine
<vdrandom> FaTeieDeR, используй wintricks
<FaTeieDeR> vdrandom таже фигня!
<sanekru> vdrandom: Пакетов куча где есть usb.h но они не помогают http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=usb.h&mode=exactfilename&suite=natty&arch=any
<sanekru> vdrandom: может конечно какой нить поможет но хотелось бы поконкретней узнать а не методом тыка
<vdrandom> vladgobelen, гентушник, помоги человеку драйвер собрать.
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: пф.. я же не задрот, собирать чтото на бинарной системе.. пусть из репо ставит
<vdrandom> а ещё называет себя гинтушником
<sanekru> второй месяц мучаюсь со своей dvb картой
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: генту это не задротство, а удобство.. просто тебя обманули
<Lex_S> )
<vdrandom> оок
<sanekru> установил с дрова с linuxtv но картинка рассыпается как будто тарелка не настроена
<sanekru> может конечно это не выход но попробывать стоит
<hivemind> sanekru, ага, то есть с dvb картами тоже проблемы?
<sanekru> hivemind: собственно пока только с ней и разбираюсь, так сказать неспеша!
<hivemind> Ладно, куплю карту - посмотрю
<hivemind> МОжет тоже проблемы будут
<sanekru> + мне надо связать драйвер sasc-ng mythtv
<boomboorum> Есть ли какаянибудь альтернатива Gwibber в убунте. Мне нужен клиет с микроблогингом для Google Buzz, Twitter
<sanekru> у меня карта по которой мануала нигде нет DM1204USB
<sanekru> почти!
<sanekru> если кого интерисует могу пару ссылок кинуть на дрова и связку с sasc-ng
<vdrandom> а што
<vdrandom> гента и ладва
<vdrandom> символизирует
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: не путай
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: не ладва, а с1
<vdrandom> ладва
<vladgobelen> нет..
<vdrandom> ладва цэодин, ок
<vladgobelen> это как назвать арч убунтой
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: ведь линукс же тоже? Какая разница?
<NoOova_away> Народ!
<NoOova_away> кто SQlite .pfk&
<vdrandom> нет, это разные дистрибутивы одной операционной системы
<NoOova_away> юзал. тм ндо ескейпить параметры запроса?
<vdrandom> точно также как разные хроники - это разные версии одной ладвы
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: нет, это разные операционные системы на одном типе ядра..
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: так и с С1.. оно совсе не л2
<vdrandom> эмм
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: л2 сейчас это убогое дерьмо для идиотов..
<vdrandom> какбе игра, выпущенная нцгеймс под названием ладва
<vdrandom> просто одна из ранних версий
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: видимо ты сам не играл
<vdrandom> это равносильно тому, чтобы говорить, что гента - не линукс :)
<vdrandom> хотя, ты вроде говорил, что убунту не линукс
<NoOova_away> Неужели никто с SQLite не дружит
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: это как говорить, что линукс это убунту
<vdrandom> так что надо бы уже мне привыкнуть, да.
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: А генту, да - не линукс.. Точнее не только линукс. Как и арч, кстати.
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: Как и дебиан.
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: есть хард ядра, есть фрибсд
<vdrandom> фряха тут при чём?
<SergeyIT> NoOova_away, у меня работает, конвертнул из mdb в sqlite  и все работает
<vdrandom> в том-то и дело, что ядро-то линукс :)
<vdrandom> хурд - это хурд. А ядро фряхи - это ядро фряхи.
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1189.png
<vladgobelen> да ну?
<vladgobelen> sys-freebsd/freebsd-sources а это кто?
<vdrandom> ну какбе
<vladgobelen> ну как бэ ядро
<vdrandom> порты :)
<vladgobelen> ;)
<vdrandom> ты просто олдфаг и задротишь в старую ладву.
<vdrandom> нечего этого стесняться :)
<vdrandom> хотя, тру-олдфаги задротят в уо.
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: заходи.. попробуешь сам
<vladgobelen> там задроты не задерживаются
<vdrandom> я назадротился.
<vdrandom> а ролеплеить можно в чятике любой ммо-игры
<vdrandom> можно просто в любом чятике :)
<vdrandom> хоть тут.
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: неее.. С1 это другое..
<vladgobelen> это как медитация
<vladgobelen> 9 из 10 не поймут
<vdrandom> в любом ммо главное — люди, с которыми ты играешь
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: люди...жалкие слизняки...
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: главное - орки..
<Henoxek> No0ova_away
<Henoxek> вроде нужно
<Henoxek> я напрямую с sqlite 3 не работал, только через django orm
<Henoxek> оно эскейпит, потому что в sqlite 3 также sql позволяет инъекции
<Henoxek> никто не в курсе, можно ли на всяких там гитхабах, гуглокодах и битбакетах держать репозитории практически неприменимых проектов?
<Henoxek> например программы, демонстрирующие использование какой-либо технологии
<Henoxek> но никакого полезного юзкейса в реальной жизни не имеющие
<Henoxek> (ну и лэнчпад еще в список включить)
<Sabir> ку
<Sabir> кроме qtim кто еще умеет подключается к mrim?
<Sabir> джаббер транспорт не предлагать
<Zabadzzzz> добрый вечер. Как мне из выделенной неразмеченой области сделать новый раздел? http://s016.radikal.ru/i336/1105/ce/97b398c8ef4c.jpg
<Zabadzzzz> так сказать, "перенести" 19,37гб к 2,49мб
<pahan> У когонить есть такая проблема, что firefox на главной странице http://rutracker.org прямо акукукливается?
<Brovik> во
<Brovik> попал вроде)
<Brovik> и еще раз всем привет
<pahan> hi
<XuMuK> здрасти)
<Brovik> такой вопрос,кто смотрит онлайн фильмы? в общем в мозиле на фул экран не открывает при нажатие соотв кнопки,но если кликнуть мышкой для сворачивания окна мозилы то вроде все ок
<Brovik> вопрос..зачем такие сложности?)
<XuMuK> Brovik, youtube тоже не встает во весь рост чтоль?
<Deck`> да, такой баг есть. я привык делать так: когда возникает проблема с фулскрином, я вызываю контекстное меню на видео, потом опять нажимаю кнопку фулскрина
<Brovik> неисповидимы пути линукса))
<XuMuK> да вы гоните)
<XuMuK> х64 чтоль?
<XuMuK> damex, спалилсо)
<Brovik> да ладно спалился
<Brovik> че там палить?)
<XuMuK> ипешнег)
<Brovik> а ты уверен что он случайно так сделал?)
<XuMuK> нет, но смысл не в етом)...
<XuMuK> вапще, по сути, тут нет смысла)
<Brovik> Plugin-conteiner за что отвечает? а то я вчера только установил ,теперь интересно почему и кто сколько жрет ресов на компе
<Brovik> эх...
<Brovik> пойду тогда мануалы курить,а то что-то все молчат)
<Brovik> кстати с Одессы есть кто?
<damex> XuMuK: so what?
<Brovik> ухахах,на почту пришло приглашение на коф мелкомягких)))
<Brovik> конференцию*
<Brovik> жопой чувствуют беду)
<Offoffoff1> Brovik: это знак ставить Ubuntu в офисе.
<Offoffoff1> Йохохохоххохохооо!
<Brovik> Чек-лист для подготовки к трансляции:
<Brovik>  
<Brovik> 1.      Предупредите всех родных и знакомых, чтобы вас не отвлекали 26-27 мая, выключите звук на телефоне.
<Brovik> 2.      Просмотрите заранее насыщенную программу конференции (программа конференции по ссылке http ****) и отберите доклады в одном из четырех треков конференции.
<Brovik> 3.      Запаситесь едой.
<Offoffoff1> браццы
<Brovik> 3 пункт вообще убил))
<Offoffoff1> Brovik: вещами и предметами личной гигиены на 3 суток.
<Brovik> еще бы памперсы посоветовали одеть)
<Offoffoff1> Brovik: вас всех видимо разрабатывать будут на тему контрафакта... Готовьтесь.
<Offoffoff1> Brovik: кушать будет некогда
<Brovik> мне пофигу,у меня убунту уже стоит))
<Brovik> и где холивары? где споры,драки ? что так тихо тут?
<Brovik> кто знает? Plugin-conteiner за что отвечает?
<gi> Здравствуйте, все! подскажите плиз, я как то в недоумении - у меня на 2 ноутбуках стоит убунту 11.04. и почему то в последнее время (неделя-две) оба стали сильно нагреваться. один уже как неделю сам выключается при достижении
<gi> 98 градусов (сейчас уже 92). а второй уже не выдержал и сегодня тоже начал вырубаться
<gi> это известная бага?
<Brovik> ну у меня тоже проц греется по непонятным пока что причинам,при чем рендомно идет нагрузка,хз,пока не разобрался
<gi> просто я раньше не замечал, чтобы грелось сильно. а теперь оно не просто греется. а слишком и вырубается. очень не хочется откатываться на старую какую-то или ставить другие дистры
<Brovik> помониторь что за процесс систему нагружает
<gi> ну по atop  я ничего не вижу особого. как заметить можно?
<Brovik> я думаю с помощью медитации и познания силы в себе
<gi> я вот просто вкл комп... и ничего могу не делать. а он греется сильно. на другом нотике заметил что если торрент скачивает что-то на юсб-драйв (скоростть не больше 500кб) то он гарантированно выкл
<gi> Brovik ну зачем так? я ж спрашиваю у сообщества изветсная ли эта проблема и как можно вычислить причину. а вы мне про медитацию какую-то :)
<Brovik> )))
<Brovik> тут без юмора никак,потому что сам сижу ковыряюсь в системе и уже задолбался
<gi> та да, могу представить. я просто с убунтой давно уже очень. а тут такая наапасть, которая сильно уж огорчает. мешает жить и работать
<gi> хм... неужели больше никто ничего не скажет?
<me> О_О
<me> а
<me> жаль(
<XuMuK> чо жаль? занято чтоль?)
<XuMuK> gi, смотри в сторону acpi модуля, у меня с асером такая же шляпа была...
<XuMuK> щас выше 82 не греецо
<XuMuK> и то до 80 доходит после пары часов просмотра флеш-контента...
<gi> XuMuK	 :) спасибо. но к сожалению слово "смотри" мне не сильно о чем то говорит :) что именно с ним надо сделать?
<XuMuK> gi, заточить acpi модуль под твоего производителя и ядро
<XuMuK> gi, там уже у каждой марки - свои заморички, так что универсального метода, как такогого, просто нету...
<XuMuK> gi, а вапще, на ланчпад баг запостил? схожих нет чтоль?
<shenmue> ку
<gi> не постил. но я там попытался поискать... ничего не нашел. хотя поиском в ланчпаде мне никогда не везло. не умею там ориентироваться :)
<XuMuK> shenmue, ку)
<shenmue> химик раз тут русского нет в никах тебя звать ксюмюк?
<XuMuK> gi, в гугле опиши проблему и добавь вконце site:launchpad.net
<XuMuK> shenmue, гг... с телефона чтоль?)
<velessky> В ирке с телефона?Извращение....
<XuMuK> velessky, ет чо ет?
<shenmue> неть
<velessky> Трафик жрет, мама не горюй
<shenmue> ирц?
<velessky> Угу
<shenmue> отжог. молодец
<XuMuK> velessky, так пох, плановый тариф как бе)
<velessky> Она у меня жрет в 10 раз больше асечки ~_~
<gi> мне самому приходится по работе в ирке сидеть с телефона. но у меня пакет, который я в мес все ранво не использую полностью
<shenmue> как бе есть жаббер и как бе есть сжатие
<shenmue> и как бе ася не нуна
<velessky> Кому не нужна. а кто еще не все своих пересадил
<XuMuK> velessky, ну правильно, если висеть на 5 серваках, по 5 каналов на каждом, то конечно...
<gi> XuMuK а по твоему принципу поиска я то пробовал. но ничего не нашел схожего. просто эта трабла у меня на 2 нотиках совершенно разных производителей
<XuMuK> у меня пакет 15 евро в месяц - и хоть не вылазь оттуда)
<velessky> в евриках?Ты откуда?Оо
<XuMuK> я даже фильмы с торрентов качаю)
<XuMuK> velessky, с европы
<velessky> А скорость как?
<XuMuK> 3.6
<XuMuK> и 1.4
<velessky> МЕГАБИТА?О_О
<XuMuK> ага
<velessky> Что б меня
<XuMuK> HSDPA
<velessky> У меня чуть больше на компе...а ты про телефон...я в шоке
<XuMuK> или по вашему 4G
<velessky> ЩАс разведу провайдера на халявный инет....*_*....
<velessky> У нас провайдер молодой, хитрый.Если кто на локалку сервер поднимает, на торентах раздает - инет делает халявным
<velessky> Забубеню сервер за бугром за 70 баксов. а тариф самый дорогой себе поставлю XDDD
<XuMuK> velessky, давай мне 50 и я тебе организую сервер)
<shenmue> а мне просто 1000 дай
<velessky> <XuMuK> все зависит от характеристик...Там где мы арендуем, машинки огого)
<XuMuK> гг
<shenmue> я тебе спасибо скажу
<XuMuK> velessky, ну, похвались)
<velessky> <XuMuK> ребуты все бесплатные, скидки
<velessky> <XuMuK> server4you.com
<XuMuK> первый раз слышу про платные ребуты)
<XuMuK> ыыы
<velessky> А они есть)
<XuMuK> надо же)
<velessky> ручной ребут - от 1 до 6 баксов
<shenmue> круто
<shenmue> знаю куда пойти рабботать =)
<velessky> Сидеть, тыкать кнопку ребута?
<velessky> XDD
<XuMuK> ппц, внатуре из воздуха капусту делают)
<shenmue> тааа ^_^
<Ivan_The_Terribl>  Мужики, почему может быть такое: при загрузке болшого торрента с большик количеством пиров система начинает дико тормозить и тормозит до тех пор, пока торрент не закачается или пока я не прибью торрент-клиент. Сначала я думал на хард, но интереса
<Ivan_The_Terribl> ради попробовал закачать торрент на внешний диск и результат тот же.
<shenmue> это ж круто ребутить работающие серваки
<XuMuK> !мужики
<XuMuK> отвечайте))
<XuMuK> ггг
<Aceler> Ivan_The_Terribl: уменьшай количество одновременных соединений
<XuMuK> вот вы сёня жжоте))
<Aceler> Ну или попробуй другой клиент
<velessky> Ну они это характеризуют(как скзаать. блин, слово вылетело из головы) тем, что у них в самой дате никого, и что бы ребутнуть надо ехать
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Aceler, какое приемлимое количество поставить?
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Другие клиенты пробовал, то же смаое
<Ivan_The_Terribl> *самое.
<Aceler> Ivan_The_Terribl: ну откуда я знаю, поэкспериментируй, это от железа зависит
<velessky> Врут, конечно...XDD
<velessky> А одни отожгли
<Aceler> А, тогда странно. У разных клиентов разные настройки в этом плане.
<Ivan_The_Terribl> топ ничего странного не показывает, нетстат тоже...
<velessky> Цены исят смешные, ребут - 1$, установка оси 7$....Минимальный заказ на 70...ХДДД
<Aceler> Ты место резервируешь?
<Aceler> Если top ничего не показывает, там может быть высокая iowait
<Aceler> Резервирование может спасти
<Ivan_The_Terribl> А что есть резервирование?
<Aceler> В опциях торрент-клиента должна быть опция «зарезервировать место перед скачиванием» или что-то подобное
<XuMuK> velessky, ниразу там они не дешевые, я те хочу сказать...
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Мерси, попробую.
<XuMuK> velessky, поговори на ету тему с ink|off|ZNC или sharikoff[away]
<velessky> <XuMuK>ну везде, где мы смотрели , цены еще больше
<velessky> <XuMuK>в москве сервер орендовать?Да ну его нафиг
<XuMuK> velessky, можно в германии
<velessky> <XuMuK> тут зашли "УНИКАЛЬНОЕ ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИЕ, ЧЕРВЕР ЗА 7$"
<velessky> <XuMuK>глянули-серьезно сервер 7 баксов.Установка 30к рублей.ХДДД
<XuMuK> за час чтоль?
<XuMuK> аа
<velessky> <XuMuK> нет)
<XuMuK> хехе_
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Хорошее слово - червер.
<XuMuK> стандартная очепятко
<Brovik> червер  :-D
<KyuuBe> windows червер
<Brovik> червер наверное "ферма червей"
<Brovik> расплодник))
<velessky> -_-
<shenmue> гг
<velessky> Уберите от экранов детей и операторов, щас будет мат(с)
<Sergey_IT> velessky, добавь опов
<velessky> Куда?Оо
<Sergey_IT> velessky, читаю только начало... (
<velessky> Гыгы)
<Sergey_IT> velessky, гы... чего?
<velessky> Дабавилась в аську девушка.
<Brovik> опа
<Brovik> ну все
<Brovik> пропал человек
<velessky> Пишет, "привет".В ответ "У меня linux".
<velessky> Удалилась...-.-
<Brovik> омг
<Brovik> нервные все какие-то пошли)
<Brovik> у меня в квипе стоял бот,так там ответ на вопрос "какая наша планета?" ответ был "марс" ,так никто и не прошел))))
<Sergey_IT> velessky, зычэм дэвушек пугаэшь? )
<XuMuK> просто видать быстро вычислила, что если у поцана линугс, то на неё времени меньше, соотвецтвенно))
<velessky> Че пугаю-то...Линукс хороший...Сегодня с подругай гулял, она "А чем линукс лучше виндовс?"
<XuMuK> всем
<velessky> Я, знаяя ее интеллектуальные способности "Он красивее"
<XuMuK> кроме несовместимости с новыми игрушками...
<Brovik> логика блондинки "линукс>бесплатно>самому все делать>много работать>денег не платят>машиныквартирынет> та ну нафиг
<velessky> "Так панельки можно настроить, значки вывести...В общем с рабочим столом что хочешь можно делать"
<velessky> " Вот блин, я думала там только печатать можно!"
<Brovik> лол
<velessky> Причем девченка не совсем блондинка
<Brovik> нага,напиши что его на калькуляторы можно ставить
<XuMuK> щас я вам прикол покажу, если найду его в твитленте...
<Brovik> у меня на рабочем столе только два диска и все)) больше как бы и не надо)
<XuMuK> вот кдешнигам http://goo.gl/fb/0fMAy
<XuMuK> но ето не тот про который я начал...
<XuMuK> ща
<XuMuK> вот тоже полезная статейка про груб/бург/плимут и иже с ними http://goo.gl/IhUq6
<velessky> http://vkontakte.ru/id133427832?z=video133427832_160262149%2Fvideos133427832
<velessky> Мужики, запаситесь платками...Суровый видос.)
<skai> @voice velessky
<velessky> Скай, опять ты, редиска?
<velessky> Я тебе череп обголодаю(с)
<KyuuBe> цп в моем чатике
<KyuuBe> хотя не, не цп
<XuMuK> чо то никак не найду...
<XuMuK> skai, ку
<XuMuK> вот, кстати, кто с английским дружит, и хочед повлиять(хоть сдецл) http://goo.gl/sKW0D
<babrusha> господа, подскажите команду, чтобы удалить каталог и все входящие в его файлы
<babrusha> господа, подскажите команду, чтобы удалить каталог и все входящие в его файлы и папки
<XuMuK> babrusha, rm -rvf /directory
<babrusha> спасибо огромное
<XuMuK> незачто
<C500> ìîé øðèôò âèäíî
<C500> ?
<ubuntuhelp> C500! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<C500> ãîñïîäà
<ubuntuhelp> C500! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<C500> ccvvмм
<C500> ура
<C500> приконектиося
<XuMuK> хех
<velessky> Хыыыы
<velessky> Мужики, щас будете угарать
<XuMuK> ты и до етого коннектилсо, тока кодировка корявая была...
<C500> ребята возник вопрос
<C500> Зависимость не может быть удовлетворена: python2.5
<velessky> Сижу, слушаю "Никто не знал а он Бэтман, Бэтман"
<C500> это как так?
<C500> питон старый?
<velessky> В поиске увидел девушку с ником "Бабушка Бэтман"...Думаю, судьба. нет?
<XuMuK> вроде да, щас вроде 2.6 ветка, или я чо то путаю...
<Darkhan> Это серьёзная ошибка в вашей системе управления программным обеспечением. Проверьте наличие повреждённых пакетов при помощи synaptic, права доступа на файлы и корректность содержимого файла '/etc/apt/sources.list' и обновите информацию о программном обеспечениÐ
<Darkhan> почему она вылазиет?
<XuMuK> ещё один
<Darkhan> хочу ubuntu-tweak поставить
<C500>  XuMuK обновить нужно?
<XuMuK> у меня только каракули выдало?
<XuMuK> C500, видать да
<C500> не знаешь как?
<XuMuK> C500, убунта? какая?
<C500> 11,04
<XuMuK> ну там по идее уже последняя версия должна стоять..
<C500> =(
<C500> как версию узнать?
<C500> через консоль?
<Darkhan> 10.04 почему не как не могу поставить твик
<Darkhan> ?
<Darkhan> помогите
<C500>  Darkhan сори такой же нуб как и ты
<anakashi> lsb_release -a
<Slukin> Darkhan: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak
<Abbattar> ребят, помогите установить бота для IRC в xChat.
<Abbattar> где его можно взять? как и что вообще..
<postoronnim_v> hi
<shenmue> Abbattar в гугле
<Maratich> поздравляю всех с Днём Полотенца!
<postoronnim_v> Подскажите пжл как организовать соединение c компом под w7 через WF
<mozillaman> народ подскажите как можно сделать что бы выбрал несколько sql и они загружались себе последовательно?
<pahan> mozillaman, а в каком контексте все это происходит? Ну тоесть что ты сделать хочешь?
<Sergey_IT> Darkhan, сегодня на 10.04 ставил - все нормально
<trancecore> !fail |postoronnim_v
<ubuntuhelp> postoronnim_v: мы не знаем ответ на твой вопрос. 1-0 в пользу телезрителей
<mozillaman> pahan: хочу выбрать sql файлы которые у меня в папке и к себе на сервер залить но там их много что бы заливать командой source
<trancecore> !kernel panic
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='kernel panic'
<postoronnim_v> здесь чайников не любят? киньте ссылку?
<trancecore> !q |postoronnim_v
<ubuntuhelp> postoronnim_v: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<mozillaman> pahan: что скажеш?
<Darkhan> ubuntu tweak вот такую ошибку выдает Ошибка: Зависимость не может быть удовлетворена: python (>= 2.7)
<trancecore> ну дык питон какой версии
<pahan> mozillaman, читаю про команду эту source, я не совсем чета понял что сделать нучно
<mozillaman> ну типа логинишся в консоли мускла пишеш source полный путь к файлу
<mozillaman> и он заливает все
<mozillaman> pahan: ?
<mozillaman> pahan: ты где?
<pahan> mozillaman, source вроде выполняет скипт на языке оболочки, а при чем тут SQL?
<mozillaman> pahan: просто пхпадмин не справляется с задачей заливки нескольких файлов одновременно
<pahan> а нету доступа по FTP?
<mozillaman> pahan: серв локальный у меня на компе
<pahan> mozillaman, виртуалка?
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> интересная ситуевина
<mozillaman> pahan: всмысле?
<inkvizitor68sl> ноут мне сейчас локами побибикал О_о
<pahan> mozillaman, какой сервер ты имеешь ввиду? http-сервер?
<mozillaman> pahan: Короче есть база данных mysql мне туда нужно залить кучу sql файлов как это быстро сделать?
<postoronnim_v> ubuntuhelp: Здравствуйте, у меня установлен ubuntu 11.04. Я пытаюсь соединиться с машиной под w7 по WiFi. Задал жестко IP на своей машине (соединение тоже я устанавливаю). Пингуется в обе стороны. Вижу его комп. Пытаюсь увидеть шару. Требует пароль. Система к котор
<postoronnim_v> ой подключаюсь не запаролена. Что вводить?
<inkvizitor68sl> mozillaman: консольным интерфейсом
<mozillaman> inkvizitor68sl: source "путь к файлу"?
<inkvizitor68sl> какой именно файл заливаешь то?
<pahan> mozillaman, все теперь ясно, ща надо подумать
<mozillaman> inkvizitor68sl: sql блин
<inkvizitor68sl> postoronnim_v: баг винды
<inkvizitor68sl> mozillaman: cat file.sql | mysql -u root -p dbname не катит, чтоли?
<inkvizitor68sl> и чего блин, у нас тут некоторые видео и картинки хешами в базе хранят
<mozillaman> inkvizitor68sl: че это вобще? мне нужно кучу файлов залить *sql спрашиваю как это сделать быстро
<inkvizitor68sl> mozillaman: мне тебе ман по cat почитать с выражением?
<trancecore> !windows
<ubuntuhelp> Если Вы хотите поговорить о Microsoft Windows или получить какую-либо помощь по ней, то обращайтесь на канал ##windows. См. http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 , http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm и !equivalents.
<mozillaman> inkvizitor68sl: вроде понимаю это типа команда которая все файлы .*sql  которые есть в папке заливает что ли?
<postoronnim_v> inkvizitor68sl: Капитан Очевидность мне то же говорит. А делать то что. Винда рулит?!
<inkvizitor68sl> ясно, тут моя помощь не поможет.
<mozillaman> б;%!
<trancecore> =) я запишу определение cat
<inkvizitor68sl> mozillaman: не матерись, ты даже шаблон файла правильно написать не смог.
<inkvizitor68sl> и зачем тебе куда то лить кучу sql файлов, если ты не знаешь как залить один?
<mozillaman> inkvizitor68sl: да я знаю как один залить через тот же пхп админ а шаблон да действительно написал неправильно потому что не заметил ошибки
 * admin-skif-biz тошнит от ajax
<inkvizitor68sl> чеб полезного сделать
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Апач вместо запуска пхп предлагает сохранить сраницу. PHP установлен как модуль. Что делать?
<inkvizitor68sl> Ivan_The_Terribl: на debian.pro написано что делать
<inkvizitor68sl> сча
<inkvizitor68sl> Ivan_The_Terribl: http://debian.pro/147 поиском по странице найди
<mozillaman> так кто то поможет?
<inkvizitor68sl> тебе помогли уже
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Что-то не найду никак...
<admin-skif-biz> кто-нить в ajax разбирается?
<shenmue> я только в пельменях
<lamer742[web]> привет всем не спящим
<lamer742[web]> народ не подскажете - установил гном3 на kubuntu, первый полет нормальный, а как там настроить его по удобнее можно?
<lamer742[web]> он как бы голый
<[koshka]> привет
<inkvizitor68sl> [koshka]: мяу
<[koshka]> есть че поставить, что бы температуру показывало?
<[koshka]> у меня странная фишка началась
<[koshka]> ребуты без остановки
<lamer742[web]> sudo apt-get install lm-sensors sensors-applet
<lamer742[web]> температура но не пойдет в 11,04 кажется
<lamer742[web]> как гном3 настроить можно знает кто7
<[koshka]> у меня 10.04
<[koshka]> я не обновляла
<lamer742[web]> тогда норм
<lamer742[web]> lm-sensors  ставь и путем будет
<[koshka]> спс
<[koshka]> а  теперь еще вопрос, почему у меня может комп ребутаться?
<lamer742[web]> или ноут
<lamer742[web]> станционар?
<iRBiNiX> :) НАдо ставить новое ядро :)
<lamer742[web]> кернел здесь не причем если она сама не компилила его))
<iRBiNiX> Есть Вопросик. Вообщем когда-то давно читал что есть прога которая показывает видео которое открыто в браузере. Так вот вопрос как она называется ???
<Maratich> у меня ребуты были изз плохого плока питания
<iRBiNiX> lamer742[web]:  а что за система??
<Maratich> он по шине 3.3В выдавал 2.9
<Sergey_IT> [koshka], привет )
<Sergey_IT> [koshka],  а что логи говорят?
<lamer742[web]> kubuntu11.04
<lamer742[web]> как мжно гном3 настройить он голый блин
<lamer742[web]> нне подскажете?
<trancecore> lamer742[web]: отшлепай его, сделай своей вешью =)
<[koshka]> Sergey_IT: ммм. а как глянуть? не помню уже
<[koshka]> давно убунтой не пользовалась
<Sergey_IT> [koshka], файлы в /var/log
<iRBiNiX> lamer742[web]:  Вообщем у меня были перезагрузки на 10.10 и 11.04. На 10.10 это вроди были драва, а вот на 11.04 это ядро что-то барахлило я поставил 39 и все ок
<iRBiNiX> lamer742[web]:  могу дать репы на ядро и на драва для видюх
<lamer742[web]> репы есть
<lamer742[web]> и драва
<Sergey_IT> [koshka], файлы syslog dmesg
<[koshka]> ща погляжу
<iRBiNiX> #Xorg Update stable
<iRBiNiX> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<iRBiNiX> #Xorg Update unstable
<iRBiNiX> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<iRBiNiX> Вообщем это для видюхи посмотри если что надо. Нестабильный ставить только когда все валиться :)
<velessky> КОШКА?ДЕВУШКА НА КАНАЛЕ, ДОСТАЕМ соленья, варенья, накрываем поляну!Яхууу!=)
<XuMuK> [koshka]: здраствуйте, девушка))*
<[koshka]> о_О
<[koshka]> здравствуйте
<iRBiNiX> Новые верии ядер для ubuntu http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<XuMuK> а чо глозищи такие?))
<velessky> <[koshka]> Кис, кис. кис ^_________________________^
<[koshka]> velessky: ась??
<[koshka]> ща я пойду логи почитаю
<velessky> <[koshka]> Я полон кавая ^_^
<velessky> Мужики, а давайте ее тортиками накормим?
<Sergey_IT> velessky, наивный... )
<velessky> <Sergey_IT> Думаешь не будет?....
<[koshka]> Сереж. ничего там страшного я не нашла
<[koshka]> я больше склоняюсь, что это что то с питанием
<[koshka]> или кондеры
<Sergey_IT> [koshka], наверно, может еще память
<Sergey_IT> [koshka], а упс есть?
<[koshka]> есть
<[koshka]> просто буквально месяц назад, блок у меня умер почти. меняли кондеры
<Sergey_IT> [koshka], давно аккумуляторы меняли?
<[koshka]> т.к. на новый денег не было
<[koshka]> ну года 2 назад
<[koshka]> думала видео перегревается, потому что там сдох кулер
<[koshka]> купила 80ку, прицепила туда, теперь видюха холодная
<Sergey_IT> [koshka], у меня было похожее, на дохлых аккумуляторах плохие контакты были
<[koshka]> ну вот вечер, все нормально
<[koshka]> утром/днем ребут за ребутом
<[koshka]> даже только когда включаю, когда инфу показывает, сразу ребутиться
<[koshka]> винда вообще не запускается) не успевает
<Sergey_IT> [koshka], похоже на помехи по сети, то есть блок питания или УПС
<[koshka]> а убунту поболее живет
<Sergey_IT> хотя так часто не должно быть, если только рядом что-то мощное помех не создает...
<[koshka]> velessky: ))
<[koshka]> та ничего нет
<Maratich> посмотреть в биосе напряжение
<[koshka]> просто было бы что то , раньше все началось
<velessky> Кстати, да, как вариант
<[koshka]> а это 3 дня вот
<Maratich> у меня было в пункте hardware monitor
<[koshka]> у меня он запускается перед стартом
<[koshka]> там все как и раньше
<[koshka]> и вот что еще, у меня стоит унлокер тут.  так после таких ребутов он сбивается
<[koshka]> иногда даже настройки биоса по дефолту становятся
<Maratich> ,g
<Maratich> бп
<Maratich> компьютер мощный?
<velessky> БП....Тоже как вариант.
<[koshka]> ну приличный.
<[koshka]> да вот я и склоняюсь к бп.
<velessky> Хотя у меня подобное было от дохлой оперативы
<[koshka]> т.к. он и так какой то было хреновый
<velessky> Нагревалась-вырубался комп
<[koshka]> оператива у меня вроде как нормальная +)))
<Sergey_IT> [koshka], если с БИОСом проблемы, то это уже либо БП либо на материнке поблемы
<Maratich> дело в том что я себе кондеры перепаивал
<[koshka]> вот завтра придется к знакомому тащиться =) пусть бп проверяет
<Maratich> 3R dynamics 300ватт был БП
<Maratich> после этого гдето через год выключаться под нагрузкой начался
<[koshka]> мать у меня BIOSTAR A770e
<Maratich> счас такой себе купил - http://hard.rozetka.com.ua/antec_basiq_vp450p_450w/p129386/
<Sergey_IT> [koshka], сочувствую... у меня с компом такого не было ни разу
<Maratich> доволен как слон
<[koshka]> вот у меня фильм включаешь - ребут
<Maratich> ибо комп старый- athlonXP 1600+
<[koshka]> хотя ночью нормально
<Maratich> чисто так, на всякий случай, от пыли чистили?
<Maratich> у знакомых перегревался
<[koshka]> да вот когда кулер цепляла, продула не много
<[koshka]> буквально пару дней назад
<[koshka]> и кстати, мне посоветовали на лето, термопасту намазать по новой
<[koshka]> т.к. жара у нас пипец какая ) уже почти 35 о_О
<Sergey_IT> [koshka], странно что ночью нормально, отличие ведь только в напряжении питая может быть
<Sergey_IT> [koshka], а у нас сегодня 15 было )
<Maratich> не, перегреваться может
<Maratich> а ночью прохладнее намного
<[koshka]> в биосе выключена эта фишка, что от перегрева он выключается
<[koshka]> специально еще  посмотрела
<Maratich> у нас в Крыму тоже чаще в июле мой комп сдыхал, чем летом
<[koshka]> Sergey_IT: везет вам
<[koshka]> у нас море уже 19
<[koshka]> Maratich: я тоже с крыма :D
<Maratich> еще скажи с города-героя
<[koshka]> нет =)
<[koshka]> но на юбк =)
<Maratich> (вернее чем зимой сдыхал чаще)
<Maratich> та, недалеко
<[koshka]> аха
<[koshka]> на сессию вот скоро ехать, в симфер
<Maratich> скоро госы, в Мелитополь
<Sergey_IT> [koshka], счастливая, учишься )
<Maratich> там 8 аудиторий на Линуксе
<Maratich> я счастливый был что там с инженерами над компами издевался
<[koshka]> а я в ТНУ учусь
<Maratich> уу
<Maratich> в Мелитополе раньше департамент был
<Maratich> его
<Maratich> еще пять минут осталось!
<Maratich> http://towelday.org/ не забудьте ваши полотенца!!
<[koshka]> :)
<[koshka]> вот уже работает часа 1,5
<[koshka]> без ребута
<[koshka]> ну что за печаль такая
<XuMuK> наоборот, не?)
<XuMuK> ето ж хорошо)
<XuMuK> Nor8: ку)
<Nor8> XuMuK: Во ты быстрый ))) Ку! )))
<[koshka]> сглазила о_О
<XuMuK> [koshka]: таки сглазила чтоль?
<Nor8> Кто-нибудь ставил уже 39-ое ядро?
<[koshka]> XuMuK: угу ((
<XuMuK> не думаю...
<velessky> А...я снова тут...Киса еще не ушла?И что, будем ее тортиками кормить?
<Maratich> кстати, [koshka] там Массандра далеко?
<velessky> А то я проснулся...на клаве...
<[koshka]> Maratich: не в той строне =)
<[koshka]> я в Фео живу
<Maratich> елки, этож Айвазовка там
<Maratich> и завод, который "Кометы" делал
<[koshka]> :))
<Maratich> velessky: торты туда под "Коктебель" не знаю, не знаю :))
<Nor8> По поводу комет. Какой у них расход топлива?
<[koshka]> velessky:  за что тебе войс то дали? что ты сделал?
<velessky> Ладно, я дальше спать...
<[koshka]> ну вот
<velessky> <[koshka]> ааа...нормальное явление, у меня они каждый день по паре раз -.-
<velessky> <[koshka]> и обычно от Ская и МРБ...Завидуют, что ли?=)
<[koshka]> Скай ^^
<[koshka]> он прелестен просто
<velessky> <[koshka]> Засланец он. я ему об этом говорил -.-
<Maratich> http://www.topserver.ru/sailingcharter/steamships/137.html вот продают
<Maratich> только расхода не было
<Maratich> вернее продавали
<[koshka]> velessky: =)))
<velessky> <[koshka]> не любит меня(
<Nor8>  Maratich: Видел в нете, их под люксовые яхты очень неплохо переделывают
<[koshka]> хаха=) а кого он любит то?)
<velessky> <[koshka]> ну не меня явно...блин....Зуб болит, сердце ноет, организм требует напиться -.-
<velessky> <[koshka]>А нельзя - не пью больше =(
<[koshka]> фу) я даже на день рождения не пила
<[koshka]> =)
<Nor8> Тенденция однако, молодежь выбирает трезвый образ жизни )))
<velessky> Та ну, зуб болит, а что б на утро еще и голова..ненене
<velessky> Что мне жрут сердце -.-Причем не физически -.-
<Maratich> Nor8: http://www.zdship.ru/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=110:meteor-2000&catid=11:skorost&Itemid=118 вот брат по конструкции
<Maratich> метеор
<velessky> <[koshka]> Что сделать , что бы понравиться богине?Оо
<oljas> Привет! Не могу настроить связку ключей в natty. Сколько не жму "Автоматически разблокировать эту связку ключей после входа в систему", а она все равно спрашивает пароль. Как соединится с SMB-сервером, чтоб не спрашивало пароль?
<[koshka]> velessky: какой?
<velessky> <[koshka]> Обычной....невероятно красивой и талантливой)
<[koshka]> не знаю) не видела таких
<Maratich> Новодворской?
<[koshka]> хм, в логах я так и не нашла ничего интересного
<velessky> <[koshka]> http://cs10505.vkontakte.ru/u6264367/-6/x_27e5670f.jpg
<[koshka]> что могло бы хоть чуть чуть намекнуть
<velessky> Вот она =(
<velessky> http://cs4177.vkontakte.ru/u6264367/102508449/x_8358ca84.jpg
<Nor8> velessky: Кто это?
<velessky> <Nor8> Богиня Т_Т
<Nor8> velessky: А какой религии? )))))
<Maratich> стрелятельной
<Maratich> она ж ТТ
<velessky> <Nor8> Женяприклоняемой...
<velessky> <Maratich> О.о?
<Maratich>  кэп как бы разьясняет мою шутку, основанную на посте от (00:26:53) содержащем Т_Т
<Maratich> что в свою очередь вызывает ассоциации с ТТ
<Maratich> очень мощным пистолетом
<velessky> <Maratich> Ааа....Она Богиня, а не ТТ т.т
<[koshka]> :D
<Maratich> не сотвори себе кумира
<Maratich> а в общем тебе виднее
<[koshka]> та да
<velessky> Блин. пойду налью чая и буду есть пироги и халву...(((
<[koshka]> ночью то ?
<velessky> <[koshka]> все равно богине не нужен...а так буду большим и мягким Т_т
<[koshka]> хаха
<[koshka]> спокойной ночи
<oljas> это точно какнал про убунту?
<Maratich> ага
<Maratich> еще нашел про суда на подводных крыльях
<Maratich> http://forum.ixbt.com/post.cgi?id=print:64:1907
<Maratich> Nor8: во
<oljas> понятненько, пойду на англоязычном лучше посижу.
<Nor8> Maratich: Расход у них, судя по мощности движка, не маленький
<Maratich> там пониже почитай
<Maratich> интересно
<Maratich> пишут, что при выходе на крыло и спуске на воду расход большой
<Maratich> примерно с 50 поста
<Maratich> а так выгодно, когда надо быстро
<Nor8> Была бы пассажировместимость поболе
<Maratich> http://www.incat.com.au/ вот что там в последнем посте
<Maratich> :)
<Maratich> думаю, что не зря строят
<Nor8> Maratich: Это катамараны
<Philipp2007> Приветствую всех! Не кто не ставил openSUSE второй системой совместно с убунту. Как поступали с загрузчиком? У меня СУСЯ убивает загрузку убунты. А из убунты граб не цепляет сусю
<Philipp2007> Есть кто живой? Как в граб2 прописать передачу загрузки на другой загрузчик установленный на соседнем разделе?
<XuMuK> Philipp2007, set root=(hd0,X) | makeactive | chainloader +1
<XuMuK> Philipp2007, странные вещи ты говоришь... а ты из ubuntu  update-grub делал?
<Philipp2007> <XuMuK> А это не для первого граба комадна?
<XuMuK> для обоих
<Philipp2007> Спасибо. Сейчас попробую.
<XuMuK> но ето када другой загрузчег не груб, а в сусе, имхо, тоже ведь он, нет?
#ubuntu-ru 2011-05-26
<XuMuK> Philipp2007, ты щас в убунте?
<Philipp2007> Вроде бы должен быть граб. Но там что то не то. Да в убунте
<XuMuK> сделай sudo update-grub
<XuMuK> и запости куда нить выхлоп...
<Philipp2007> update-grub нашел две записи сусе. Но почему то одна грузиться только в recovery mode а вторая вообще выдает ошибку граба
<XuMuK> чо за ошибка?
<Philipp2007> установил в сусе загрузчик в загрузочный сектор ее раздела. хочу туда загрузку передать
<Philipp2007> Что то на подобие ошибки нумерации строки или на подобие.
<XuMuK> sudo blkid | pastebinit && cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | pastebinit
<Philipp2007> http://paste.ubuntu.com/612999/   http://paste.ubuntu.com/613000/
<XuMuK> ну правильно))
<Philipp2007> вот содержание menu.lst суси http://paste.ubuntu.com/613001/ похоже там не граб
<XuMuK> у тебя там во втором пункте суси не хватает строчки initrd
<Philipp2007> ОК сейчас попробую добавить. только найду как
<XuMuK> да всё так же... по анологии...
<vladgobelen> в кде4.6.2 поправили баг со скринами ^^
<vdrandom> какой такой баг?
<XuMuK> какой такой кде?)
<vdrandom> действительно.
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, чо прыгаем?)
<vladgobelen> кааааааайф...
<vdrandom> гобелен упоролся
<vdrandom> беда-беда!
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: раньше баг был со скринами
<vdrandom> с какими скринами-то?
<vdrandom> я только screen знаю, и он к кде никакого отношения не имеет
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: делаешь скрин, появляется окно скриншотилки и раздвигает место для себя на панели.. в этот момент делает скрин
<vdrandom> а.. эмм... ок!
<vladgobelen> в итоге на панели фигня полная.. все наеханное друг на друга
<vdrandom> но есть же scrot
<vladgobelen> больше такого нету ^^
<vladgobelen> для скрот нужно скрипты писать..
<XuMuK> жжошь
<vdrandom> можно не писать, можно так его пускать :)
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1193.png
<XuMuK> какие ет скрипты для скрота надо песать? о_О
<vladgobelen> ага.. а куски окон ты им как снимешь?
<vladgobelen> а с задержкой?
<vladgobelen> итд
<vdrandom> легко
<XuMuK> с задержкой scrot -cd 5
<vladgobelen> ага.. и каждый раз скрипты вручную делать?))
<vladgobelen> шикаааарно
<XuMuK> поставь zsh и наслаждайсо
<vdrandom> ну как бе... ты часто меняешь параметры для скриншота?
<vladgobelen> ммммм.. кеды рулят
<vladgobelen> постоянно
<vladgobelen> я делаю тысячи скринов на разные случаи
<XuMuK> ндааа...
<vdrandom> ужас
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1193.png <=== ты думаешь эта цифра просто так?
<vdrandom> кстати
<vladgobelen> я до этой цифры не один раз дохожу
<vdrandom> ksnapshot не так уж и плох
<vladgobelen> да он идеален уже
<vdrandom> я им какое-то время пользовался даже :)
<vladgobelen> он даже произвольную область экрана может снять
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1194.png
<vladgobelen> например так
<XuMuK> вопрос: нахер?
<vladgobelen> иногда нужно)
<vladgobelen> чем вырезать потом из скрина - лучше сразу выбрать что снимать
<mapT> Всем доброе утро!
<XuMuK> ку
<XuMuK> в компизе есть фича, зажимаешь винкей и выделяешь область...
<XuMuK> тоже самое
<vladgobelen> компиз гадость
<XuMuK> гадость кеды
<vladgobelen> XuMuK: кеды гадость только на убунту)
<vdrandom> да ладно воевать
 * XuMuK играет в саранчу, после двух дней в больничге под системой...
<XuMuK> мне не до холиваров щас)
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1195.png
<vladgobelen> ыыыыыыыыыыыыыыы.... каааааааайф
<XuMuK> в чом кайф то заключаецо? о_О
<vladgobelen> пффффф ><
<XuMuK> хотя, должен признать, то что ети черти с гномом делают, я толи пока недопонял, толи хз...
<XuMuK> ето я про 3й гном...
<XuMuK> есть свои приколы, но столько всего няшного убрать,ничем не заменив...
<vladgobelen> XuMuK: я на гном забил после ухода его создателя
<vladgobelen> и, судя по всему, не ошибся
<XuMuK> потестить кеды, чтоле...
<XuMuK> потом же выпиливать за... мучаюсь...
<vladgobelen> XuMuK: на убунту это гиблое дело.. не стоит
<XuMuK> у меня не убунта
<vladgobelen> А что?
<XuMuK> арч
<vladgobelen> а тут вообще у кого-нибудь убунту?)
<XuMuK> гг
<XuMuK> хороший вопрос)
<vladgobelen> зато теперь я понял почему на арч-ру тишина.. все арчеводы тут
<XuMuK> арчлинукс-ру если чо
<vladgobelen> ну да да.. он самый
<vladgobelen> за две недели, что я там сидел - зашел один юзер, чтото спросил.. его обматерили и он вышел
<XuMuK> видать тупанул
<XuMuK> там просто так не матеряцо)
<XuMuK> короче поставлю ка я наверн тоже кеды, посмотрим что там за примерно год нового...
<vdrandom> я тоже как-то туда заходил
<vdrandom> не так уютно там
<vdrandom> как тут :)
<vdrandom> XuMuK, а чем тебе не хфсе?
<Philipp2007> XuMuK Кстати раз ты на арче ты сзнаешь. В pacman есть дополнение имени пакета по tab? Я так и не разобрался
<XuMuK> http://jointhegame.kde.org
<XuMuK> вот те и свободное ПО)
<XuMuK> vdrandom, слишком минималистично, однако
<XuMuK> Philipp2007, нет и не было вроде
<Philipp2007> Вот и как там пакеты ставить? ты же не можешь знать названия всех пакетов. По букафке прописывать? apt-get намного удобнее
<vladgobelen> Become a member of KDE for 100 €/year
<vladgobelen> о_О вхат?
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1198.png
<vladgobelen> о__О
<vdrandom> Philipp2007, у меня в zsh есть.
<vdrandom> в баше ща проверю :)
<vladgobelen> XuMuK: типа - заплатите нам, чтобы писать нам код?
<vdrandom> а в баше нет
<Philipp2007> в который раз убеждаюсь что zsh лучше
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: в баше есть, просто доставить пакет нужно
<vladgobelen> и настроить
<vdrandom> наверное
<vdrandom> у меня баш не настроен :)
<XuMuK> http://pastebin.com/EqRxZ6Ge
<XuMuK> я вот думаю: а оно мне надо?)
<vladgobelen> гыы..
<vladgobelen> XuMuK: да да.. кеды это полноценная оболочка..
<XuMuK> ладно, погнали наши городских...
<vdrandom> там ещё чуть ли не все плазмоиды отдельными пакетами
<vdrandom> мейнтейнерам не хватило мозга ._.
<XuMuK> да, 235 ето явный перебор
<vladgobelen> XuMuK: ты видимо не полную версию выбрал
<vladgobelen> полная больше.. под 400
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: там даже обои отдельным пакетом)
<trancecore> !exec
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='exec'
<XuMuK> нус... глянем, чо получилос...
<vdrandom> vladgobelen, обои? ты пользуешься штатными обоями?
<vladgobelen> не помню
<trancecore> !win
<ubuntuhelp> Читать срочно! От начала и до конца: http://anticopyright.ru/wiki/Linux_это_НЕ_Windows ! Дальнейшее употребление фраз типа "в винде все работало, а тут - нет", а так же прочие попытки сравнивать убунту с вендой и СПО с вендософтом - приведут к бану!
<trancecore> поучитель ^^
<trancecore> но
<vladgobelen> trancecore: Здравствуйте, а у меня в генту eselect работал, а в убунту нет...
<vladgobelen> *шутка*
<trancecore> ммм... а ты вообще спиш?)
<vladgobelen> не
<vladgobelen> сон - пустая трата трети жизни
<trancecore> ужс
<trancecore> !game
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='game'
<trancecore> !quit
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='quit'
<vladgobelen> Я гений!
<vdrandom> нет
<vdrandom> ты гобелен.
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: я тут на улице был
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: сел не в тот автобус... пришлось идти пешком... ты не поверишь - реал уже стал почти как вов! Там динамические локации! Меняется даже ландшафт!!!
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: реализована усталость, как в диабле.. Но я и два бага нашел
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: Вопервых - очень тупая отрисовка воды.. Или куском чтото прозрачное или мутное динамическое.. фу.. в Вов лучше.. вовторых баг движка - не удается в инвиз уйти.. Приходится за спинами прятаться
<ivang> ïîäñêàæèòå êòî âêóðñå, åñòü êîìàíäà:
<ivang> # ïå÷àòü ÷àñòè ôàéëà ìåæäó äâóìÿ ðåãóëÿðíûìè âûðàæåíèÿìè
<ivang> sed -n '/Iowa/,/Montana/p' # ÷óâñòâèòåëüíî ê ðåãèñòðó
<ubuntuhelp> ivang! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<ubuntuhelp> ivang! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<ivang> ïî èäåå îíà äîëæíà âûâîäèòü òåêñò ìåæäó äâóìÿ ðåãóëÿðíûìè âûðàæåíèÿìè, íî ïî÷åìó òî íå ïîëó÷àåòñÿ
<ubuntuhelp> ivang! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<ivang> âûâîäÿòñÿ ñòðîêè öåëèêîì
<ubuntuhelp> ivang! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<ivang> подскажите кто вкурсе, есть команда:
<ivang> # печать части файла между двумя регулярными выражениями
<ivang> sed -n '/Iowa/,/Montana/p' # чувствительно к регистру
<ivang> по идее она должна выводить текст между двумя регулярными выражениями, но почему то не получается
<ivang> выводятся строки целиком
<NoOova> Господа  доброе утро!
<vladgobelen> угу.. вечер добрый..
<NoOova> как принудительно рахмаунтить занятый девайс?
<vladgobelen> хмм.. сборка ядра заняла 5 минут.. задавно
<vladgobelen> б*
<NoOova> vladgobelen: на чём собирал?
<vladgobelen> Linux localhost 2.6.38-gentoo-r2 #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Apr 19 17:12:31 VLAST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E7500 @ 2.93GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<NoOova> странно
<vladgobelen> &
<vladgobelen> ?
<NoOova> анбыстро больно
<NoOova> не такой и мозный камень
<NoOova> да и инт бы не позволил дтакбыстро
<vladgobelen> кто?
<NoOova> винт
<zizitop> у меня на кваде q6600 3 минуты собирается
<vladgobelen> сборка в озу
<NoOova> а
<vladgobelen> так то)
<NoOova> тмпфс
<NoOova> ну мб
<vladgobelen> ога
<vladgobelen> 39е собралось..
<vladgobelen>  16:08:35 up 36 days, 16:52,  3 users,  load average: 0.42, 1.70, 1.90
<NoOova> генту детектед
<vladgobelen> нужно как нибудь ребутнуться..
<NoOova> vladgobelen: Alt + Ctrl + Sysrq + B
<vladgobelen> угу.. щаз
<vdrandom> насколько использование tmpfs ускоряет компиляцию?
<vladgobelen> хз.. тут важнее, что оно не задействует винт и не тормозит в итоге систему
<vladgobelen> компиляция не заметна внешне
<vladgobelen> пересобрал иксы... хмм.. с новыми параметрами.. вот теперь придется ребутаться точно =(
<vdrandom> а просто перезапустить иксы не?
<vladgobelen> ядро сменилось
<vladgobelen> а используется старое
<zizitop> просто
<zizitop> иксы от ядра не завилят
<zizitop> примерно так: /etc/init.d/xdm restart
<zizitop> в генте :)
<vladgobelen> zizitop: угадай, как работают драйвера на видео
<vladgobelen> а самое смешное, что в портажах уже даже нету моего ядра) Я даже исходники скачать не могу уже, чтобы через них обновить видео)
<vladgobelen> шикааарно
<zizitop> какое видео?
<vladgobelen> nvidia-drivers
<vladgobelen> стоп.. я же могу попробовать подругому
<zizitop> сорцы текущего ядра есть в /usr/src?
<vladgobelen> именно, что нету)
<vladgobelen> его уже в репо даже нету..
<zizitop> тогда тебе в новое ядро ребутаться.
<vladgobelen> бинго
<vladgobelen> скатина... бинарник с сайта нвидиа все видит
<vladgobelen> говорит - вырубай иксы, сцуко, и ставь меня.. иначе не хочу
<vladgobelen> эх.. ладно, ребут
<vladgobelen>  16:37:32 up 36 days, 17:21,  3 users,  load average: 0.53, 0.34, 0.66
<rapidsp> гы... полцарства за аптайм :)
<NoOova> Как сообщить ядру об обновлении структуры разделов?
<NoOova> опустим /dev/sdb1 уже есь, но ядро его не видит до перезапуска
<NoOova> нагуглил partprobe
<NoOova> или такое
<NoOova> echo 1 > /sys/block/sdX/device/rescan
<lamer257[web]> всем здрасьте
<lamer257[web]> не подскажете как в убунту записать образ на флешку?
<lamer257[web]> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ но не допру как пакет сохранить
<only_you> lamer257[web]: System/Administration/Startup Disk Creator
<zizitop> dd if=~/myiso.iso of=/dev/sdb
<lamer257[web]> у меня кубунту стоит а мне надо убунту записать
<lamer257[web]> с гномом
<NoOova> Хммм!!!! а я дуал что смогу смайнтить девайс с RAID1 без mdadm
<NoOova> чисто майнт
<NoOova> а меня посылает. почему?
<NoOova> говорит ункноун фстайп linux_raid_member
<NoOova> там же поидее та же самая инфа, только немного метаданных вначале записано
<oxothuk> 11
<oxothuk> öòðà êàìðàäû
<Fanisk> господа, поправьте пожалуйста- 45 1* * *   - каждый день в 1,45 ?
<NoOova> А я могу сделать raid1 в /
<NoOova> ?
<NoOova> inkvizitor68sl: ку ты тут?
<oxothuk> ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> oxothuk! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<SergeyIT> Fanisk: пробел забыл  45 1 * * *
<oxothuk> 12
<oxothuk> ку
<oxothuk> как кодировочка?
<Fanisk> SergeyIT -спасибо
<Fanisk> так точно
<oxothuk> о
<oxothuk> найс
<oxothuk> я уже подумал, не съехала ли моя крыша)
<SergeyIT> Fanisk: в конце пустую строку не забудь вставить
<oxothuk> ктотут
<skai> никого.спи
<oxothuk> ghbdtn
<oxothuk> привет
<chapt> господа, не подскажите, где cron  свои логи хранит?
<skai> /var/log не?
<chapt> нету
<Slukin> Привет всем, посоветуйте мне, пожалуйста какую-нибудь программу для комплексной печати фотографий Epson T50
<oxothuk> как вам моя кодировка?
<zizitop> мне нормально
 * zizitop winxp
<skai> oxothuk: ????? ?? ? ????
<zizitop> :)
<chapt> skai: количество восклицательных знаков не то, палишься )
<skai> chapt: чего? ты о чем?
<zizitop> вопросительных
<skai> chapt: пересчитай
<skai> chapt: переводчик дешифратор начинающий:)
<oxothuk> ага
<skai> урааааа:)меня наконец ктото заигнорил на лоре:) скорее всего за пост, где я назвал контакт быдлосетью:)
<skai> один мальчонка обиделся, что он вконтакте проводит больше времени чем в ирл и решил заигнорить:)
<zizitop> гм. меня в 1 же день сразу 2 заигнорило
<chapt> вы смотрели пантомиму: "тролли меряются"
<zizitop> :)
<zizitop> я не тролль
<skai> chapt: я не тролил:)я честно сказал, что если он хочет девочку машу найти, которая жабиром не пользуется и ради нее надо держать асечку на компе - то пусть ищет по быдлосоциалкам, ибо маша там проводит больше времени, чем irl. он
<skai> обиделся, начал посыылать нахуй. в общем повел себя как все, кого обижает правда:)
<zizitop> гм. а что, тут можно матом?
<chapt> ну набери волшебную команду ор и узнаешь )
<zizitop> skai: ты обязан себя кикнуть за мат
<skai> zizitop: это цитата
<zizitop> а по мне, так это мат
<skai> но что уж там
<skai> @kick skai не ругайся
<zizitop> вот. это правильно :)
<vladgobelen> zizitop: это шиза)
<zizitop> нет
<zizitop> это соблюдение правил
<skai> ЭТО СПАРТАААА!!!
<skai> @kick skai СПАРТААА!!! (так с ноги)
<vladgobelen> zizitop: я же говорил.. шиза
<zizitop> нет. это skai балуется
<zizitop> что, кстати, тоже должно караться.
<skai> zizitop: ой не мешай ему тренировать остроумие:)он еще только учится:)
<vladgobelen> Кто напомнит команду для распаковки bz2 архива с заменой совпавших файлов?)
<oxothuk> камрады, а чегойта у меня половина чата норм отображаеться, а половина квадратиками?
<zizitop> кодировка кривая )
<oxothuk> ммм, кривая на половину?
<zizitop> да. у тебя utf16, а надо utf8
<zizitop> как раз наполовину )
<sharikoff> бжж
<oxothuk> так утф восемь же
<oxothuk> у меня
<Infra_3600> если проц 64-разрядный, то надо utf64
<zizitop> нет. для 32-разрядного-  utf16, а для 64-разрядного- utf32
<oxothuk> а если интел, то utfpentium4?
<skai> а если флудят маразмом - бан хамер должен быть с логотипом utf или нет?
<zizitop> если бсд, то с koi8r
<oxothuk> а если серьезно?
<alex__> Всех с добрым днём. Кто нибудь может мне помочь? Через центр приложений убунты устанавливал флеш плагин на мозиллу, и она зависла на 86%, я свернул и забыл об установке. Потом нужно было выключать систему. А когда опять её запустил, то теперь
<Dranik> éîó!
<zizitop> alex__: то теперь юзай правильный ирц клиент. обрезало сообщение твоё
<alex__> я через браузер сижу..
<alex__> Всех с добрым днём. Кто нибудь может мне помочь? Через центр приложений убунты устанавливал флеш плагин на мозиллу, и она зависла на 86%, я свернул и забыл об установке. Потом нужно было выключать систему. А когда опять её запустил, то теперь
<alex__> так видно всё?
<SergeyIT> alex__, "... то теперь" - а дальше?
<alex__> в этом центре мне на любое действие вроде установки или удаления приложений мне пишет что сначала я должен исправить проблему повреждённого пакета, а уже потом могу делать что хочу. [12:55] <+alex__> так видно всё?
<alex__> блин, у меня всё показывает просто
<alex__> в браузере
<zizitop> браузер неправильный
<zizitop> у меня в опере всё работает :)
<alex__> мидори
<alex__> хромиус думаю поставить
<Infra_3600> обыкновеникус
<alex__> ну там вроде бест убунту вершн )
<Infra_3600> у мя в ленни хром стоит от гугла
<Infra_3600> ибо в ленни еще не было хромиума
<Infra_3600> подключил репу гугловскую и -- вжик
<alex__> хромиус это тот же хром с открытым кодом и парой доработок )
<alex__> блин, ну спасиье кто нить, чего делать то теперь с этим плагином недоустановленным
<alex__> ?
<alex__> его даже удалить нельзя обычным путём
<Infra_3600> alex__, переустановить с нуля?
<Infra_3600> пурж
<Infra_3600> purge работает?
<alex__> мне по русски ) как ламеру ) я линуксом пользуюсь только чтоб кино смотреть и по инету лазить )
<Infra_3600> в Synaptic есть пункт контекстного меню "отметить для полного удаления"
<Infra_3600> либо в пакетах с ошибками поискать, может будет вариант переустановить
<NGE01> кто помнит как извлечь содержимое .exe файла?
<Infra_3600> NGE01, SFX-архив что ли?
<Infra_3600> unrar ?
<alex__> E: dpkg был прерван, Вы должны вручную выполнить 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' чтобы исправить эту проблему.  E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<alex__> я так понимаю это спасёт? )
<victor0000> NGE01: 7z
<Infra_3600> alex__, ну попробуй
<NGE01> всем спасибо
<alex__> Настраивается пакет flashplugin-installer (10.3.181.14ubuntu0.10.04.1) ... Downloading... --2011-05-26 13:06:11--  http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_10.3.181.14.orig.tar.gz Преобразование адреса archive.canonical.com...
<alex__> как долго это может длиться?
<alex__> а всё пошло
<alex__> всё, пасиб, всё помогло.
<lamer017[web]> добрый день
<lamer017[web]> не подскажете как firefox4 поставить
<lamer017[web]> скачал архив, распаковал и ./configure там нет
<zizitop> а что есть?
<lamer017[web]> run-mozilla.sh
<lamer017[web]> но не запускается
<SergeyIT> zizitop, не пугай...
<lamer017[web]> как блин поставить...
<zizitop> chmod +x run-mozilla.sh
<zizitop> и потом ./run-mozilla.sh
<zizitop> sudo только добавь
<SergeyIT>  lamer017[web], засохнет блин и поставишь в угол
<lamer017[web]> run-mozilla.sh: Cannot execute .
<zizitop> читаешь, что пишу?
<zizitop> chmod +x run-mozilla.sh
<lamer017[web]> так сделал
<SergeyIT> zizitop, опять пугаешь? Вопросы задаешь
<lamer017[web]> а дальше что запускать...
<zizitop> конечно пугаю :)
<victor0000>  lamer017[web]:  /usr/bin/firefox открой ьлокнот найти строка LIBDIR= постав где распоковать фирефокс путь
<zizitop> как ещё с ламерами? :)
<zizitop> sudo chmod +x run-mozilla.sh
<victor0000> блокнот*
<zizitop> sudo ./run-mozilla.sh
<zizitop> чмод можно и без суды, кстате
<lamer017[web]> LIBDIR=/usr/lib/firefox-4.0.1 стоит, а надо /home/user/firefox?
<victor0000> lamer017[web]: да можно
<lamer017[web]> а потом как запустить
<victor0000> firefox
<lamer017[web]> просто в терминале набрать firefox?
<victor0000> lamer017[web]: верх ярлык
<lamer017[web]> ок спс пробую
<lamer017[web]> работает)
<victor0000> )))
<lamer017[web]> а lm-sensors работает на 11,04?
<jham> почему он должен вдруг там не работать?
<victor0000> lamer017[web]: иконка градус?
<lamer017[web]> да
<lamer017[web]> ну я в юнити
<victor0000> lamer017[web]: там запрещено иконка 11.04
<lamer017[web]> только в консоле показывает
<lamer017[web]> ребята, чем удобнее с торрентов тянуть?
<vladgobelen> ktorrent
<zizitop> rtorrent
<lamer017[web]> я при устновки убунты нажал установить доп по flash и все такое, теперь что то флеш глючит в firefoxe
<lamer017[web]> можно как нибудь переустановить пакет...
<victor0000> lamer017[web]: иконка свободно gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whist "['all']" перезагрузка
<lamer017[web]> спс
<go876543> всем привет. есть вопрос - appcfg.py: команда не найдена ?
<go876543> как мне её найти ?)
<XuMuK> sudo find / -name "appcfg.py"
<XuMuK> не пойдет?)
<XuMuK> ку
<victor0000> go876543: find / 2>/de/null | grep appcfg.py
<victor0000> /dev/null*
<go876543> victor0000: оно как бы ничего не  находит...
<jham> victor0000: странный поиск.. cat eщё не хватает
<jham> раза четыре)
<SergeyIT> go876543, лови! http://code.google.com/p/googleappengine/source/browse/trunk/google/appengine/tools/appcfg.py?r=17
<go876543> спс)
<victor0000> go876543: wget http://googleappengine.googlecode.com/svn-history/r17/trunk/google/appengine/tools/appcfg.py
<go876543> всё равно appcfg.py: команда не найдена....
<SergeyIT>  go876543, кем, где  и для чего не найдена...
<go876543> SergeyIT: http://forum.onliner.by/viewtopic.php?t=2396146&start=0
<go876543> для почтоуведомлений
<go876543> SergeyIT: я потихоньку вроде начал разбираться... сначало надо было http://code.google.com/intl/ru-UA/appengine/downloads.html а потом http://code.google.com/intl/ru-UA/appengine/docs/
<go876543> но пока я всё-равно не могу понять что делать с этим appengine  чтобы загрузить приложение...
<zepter> dddПодскажите, если я выполню в терминале комманды: sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get upgrade  обновяться только программы? или релиз ОС тоже? или релиз надо по другому обновлять?
<skai> по другому
<zepter> так?
<zepter> Install update-manager-core if it is not already installed:  sudo apt-get install update-manager-core  edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=normal  Launch the upgrade tool:  sudo do-release-upgrade  Follow the on-screen instructions.
<zepter> Install update-manager-core if it is not already installed:
<zepter>  
<zepter> sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<zepter>  
<zepter> edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=normal
<zepter>  
<zepter> Launch the upgrade tool:
<zepter>  
<zepter> sudo do-release-upgrade
<zepter>  
<zepter> Follow the on-screen instructions.
<go876543> sudo do-release-upgrade
<zepter> ок,спс!
<skai> @voice zepter
<trancecore> '
<go876543> подскажите кто-то плиз как загрузить приложение отсюда http://forum.onliner.by/viewtopic.php?t=2396146&start=0
<go876543> dc`
<go876543> всё
<go876543> через вайн поставил
<Brovik> ай нид ту хелп!
<Brovik> в общем скайп закрывается сам по себе))
<Brovik> после открытия 5-7 сек и закрывается
<Brovik> в чем может быть трабла?
<ShaMko> Êó, ðåáÿòà åñòü ñöûëêà íà èêîíêè âñåõ îïåðàöèîííûõ ñèñòåì ëèíóêñ èëè õîòÿ áû áîëüøèíñòâà, äåëàþ ôëåøü ñàéò íà êíîïî÷êè íóæíû
<ShaMko> èëè ïðîñòî ñêàæèòå äå ïîñìîòðåòü ìîæíî
<ubuntuhelp> ShaMko! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Henoxek> kde-look.org & gnome-look.org там есть темы значков
<Henoxek> да и что такое иконки всех линуксов, непонятно
<ShaMko> ëîãîòèï÷èêè
<ubuntuhelp> ShaMko! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<zizitop> дистрибутивов видимо
<Henoxek> а
<Henoxek> ну тогда наверное дистровотч
<zizitop> ShaMko: use UTF-8
<Henoxek> zizitop а у мну все видно почему то
<User440[web]> ага
<Henoxek> шрифты?
<User440[web]> я шамко
<User440[web]> тупо в опере сижу
<zizitop> Henoxek: винда )
<Henoxek> а
<User440[web]> не охото в настройках копаться
<User440[web]> я на минуту забежал
<User440[web]> дак где логотипчики посмотреть
<Henoxek> если xchat, достаточно прописать /charset utf-8
<Henoxek> http://distrowatch.com/
<Henoxek> =\\\\
<User440[web]> отлично спасибо, я утопал
<markmx> приветствую, попытался поставить драйвер для вебкамеры Syntek на асусе, вроде как все компильнулось и даже пыталось работать, но после ребута перестал стартиться скайп, а в логи посыпались ошипки stk11xx: Check device return error как бы удалить дравер и прочие безобразÐ
<go876543> подскажите что-то для nautilus upload images
<markmx> пофиг уже на камеру стало, пусть скайп запускается хотя бы
<trancecore> !win
<ubuntuhelp> Читать срочно! От начала и до конца: http://anticopyright.ru/wiki/Linux_это_НЕ_Windows ! Дальнейшее употребление фраз типа "в винде все работало, а тут - нет", а так же прочие попытки сравнивать убунту с вендой и СПО с вендософтом - приведут к бану!
<UNIm95> хабро юзеры есть?
<markmx> есь =)
<yurau> tcnm  tot [f,hj kepths
<yurau> есть еще хабро лузеры
<UNIm95> markmx: отправь в тему http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/voip/120028/ каммент http://www.3dnews.ru/software-news/611693 --отремонтировали
<yurau> это те кому приглашения не дают
<markmx> хабр не пашет =)
<markmx> захаброэффектили =)
<yurau> нло прилетело
<UNIm95> markmx: где не пашет?
<markmx> не открывается у меня по крйней мере
<UNIm95> markmx: на хабре или ньюсе?
<UNIm95> оба только обновил все пашет
<markmx> хабр не пашет у меня чота
<UNIm95> markmx: по ип пробуй
<markmx> пилять =))) топик то про меня =)))))))))))
<markmx> (04:06:53 PM) markmx: приветствую, попытался поставить драйвер для вебкамеры Syntek на асусе, вроде как все компильнулось и даже пыталось работать, но после ребута перестал стартиться скайп, а в логи посыпались ошипки stk11xx: Check device return error как бы удалить дравер и проч
<markmx> я тут уже дрова посносил думал из-за вебкамеры =)))))))))
<UNIm95> markmx >_<
<UNIm95> markmx)))))))))))))))))))))0
<UNIm95> markmx вот видишь как я помог?
<UNIm95> markmx инвайт дашь?
<Henoxek> ""Между 98 и XP действительно были большие изменения, но на самом деле — ничего особо глобального."" - статья толстовата
<markmx> дам инвай сразу как подымешь мне карму до 50 =)
<markmx> бз нее нету инвайтоф
<UNIm95> markmx: этот камент подымет карму
<sharikoff> хабр -сплошное фуфло стал.. на 10 постов один можно читать
<sharikoff> так еще и называют как.. статья
<UNIm95> sharikoff: хабр торт. + у него днюха
<sharikoff> это ваще капец
<sharikoff> уже давно нет
<markmx> вот если бы после прочтения хабра я сразу познавал ассм... =) вообще на хабре иногда проскакивают стартапики, в которые хочется вложить 1000 баксов... но сразу возникает одна проблема существенная ...
<markmx> текс, а када для линукса пофикся то? винду понятног фиксанули первым делом
<skai> хабр - сухой и гнилой рулетик
<sharikoff> у мя скайп пашет
<sharikoff> и не ломался
<UNIm95> markmx: ещё не всем виндузятникам помогли
<skai> у мну тож
<skai> криворучки на хабре такие криворучки
<UNIm95> sharikoff попроси прислать файл
<sharikoff> и сразу статью
<sharikoff> UNIm95: какой файл
<UNIm95>  markmx некоторые старые версии скайпа пашут
<markmx> до перезапуска
<markmx> =) это как аська и кип =))))
<sharikoff> я щас запустил
<UNIm95> sharikoff любой. тхт
<sharikoff> у меня правда 2.8
<sharikoff> версия
<markmx> а кто нить на канале прогает под убунту на си++?
<Brovik> долбаные мелкомягкие
<UNIm95> markmx на работе разрыли версию 3,3 тоже нормально заработала
<skai> 2.2.0.25 работает
<markmx> Brovik: согласен, при ельцине такого небыло =)
<Brovik> я сижу 2 час логи читаю,не могу понять че со скайпом,а это они во всем виноваты
<sharikoff> да гон эо
<sharikoff> *это
<UNIm95> markmx у дебиана 5 2,1 пашет
<markmx> юни - перезапускать пробовал?
<markmx> нормально стартиться?
<markmx> может какой то кеширующий прокси =)
<markmx> либо альт сервер
<UNIm95>  markmx: да нормуль
<Dimka> Тута вообще есть разработчики?
<Brovik> глыпй вопрос
<UNIm95> Brovik +1
<Brovik> тут почти одни разработчики в том или ином ракурсе сидят)
<UNIm95> на 10,04 2,2,025 не пашет
<Brovik> так как если линукс стоит и сумел сам поставить то прямая дорога в разработчики)
<markmx> =))) ну вот я смог поставить и даже научился нормально реинсталить и вс етакое... а вот прогать никак не научился но хоцу очень очень
<UNIm95> Brovik согласен. сам посадил родственницу на линукс. офигенный стоматолог но в компах не бум-бум
<Brovik> markmx   ухахахах...
<markmx> линукс - офигенный стоматолог
<sharikoff> скорее практолог
<Brovik> читаю коменты на хабре,аж настроение поднялось))) народ уже начал картинки отфотошопеные постить)
<UNIm95> родственница -- стоматолог
<markmx> бровик - не фотошоп, инфа 98 процентоф
<Brovik> епрст
<Brovik> это просто лол
<Brovik> они туда лицензию поставили чтоль?
<Brovik> жесть какая
<Brovik> кстати на хабре уже решение вроде как есть)
<UNIm95>  Brovik решение работает
<Brovik> да
<Brovik> rm -rf ~/.Skype
<Brovik> и ок
<skai> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/opensource/6309616
<skai> чисто на поржать новость
<UNIm95> skai мдя. лучше уж болгенос
<skai> UNIm95: а не все ли равно, под каким предлогом попилят наши налоги?
<sharikoff> она имхо уже вменяема
<Brovik> ничего другого от мелкомягких  нельзя было ждать)
<UNIm95> skai твои налоги. я не россиянин :р
<UNIm95> skai в белоруси просто жопа
<skai> UNIm95: у тя ситуация не лучше:)
<UNIm95> skai знаю она хужеъ
<skai> нееее
<skai> у вас хотя бы честно говорят, что будет жопа всем
<skai> у нас наоборот обещают, что светлое будущее наступило для людей.список людей прилагается
<UNIm95> skai: нет. правительство молчит. маз и др у руках россии осталось продать трубу и нам труба
<mozillaman> народ кто делал сервер вов?
<Fanisk> в кроне 24,00 будет   * 00 * * * ?
<Brovik> mozillaman я так думаю что компания близард
<mozillaman> Brovik: я серьёзно
<Fanisk> он серьёзно
<UNIm95> !blizzard|mozillaman
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='blizzard'
<mozillaman> та спасибо блин хотел спросить насчёт баз
<SergeyIT> Fanisk, man cron... crontab и т.п. ;)
<Dimka> как выключить пульс и включить ALSA?
<hivemind> Dimka, блин, сейчас и не помню
<hivemind> На ВМ помню выключал, там в нете целая инструкция была, погугли
<hivemind> Я уже забыл, как это делать
<hivemind> Dimka, на forum.ubuntu.ru поищи
<Dimka> k
<rapidsp> че надо поставить чтобы в консоль кракозябры не сыпались?
<hivemind> rapidsp, полную русификацию попробуй. В терминал или конкретно в консоль?
<rapidsp> да я в ssh сижу
<rapidsp> console-tools-cyrillic чтоли?
<hivemind> сек
<hivemind> aptitude show console-tools-cyrillic
<hivemind> Нет в наличии или подходящей версии для console-tools-cyrillic
<hivemind> Пакет: console-tools-cyrillic
<hivemind> Состояние: не реальный пакет
<hivemind> У меня лично так
<rapidsp> console-cyrillic - по русски стал писать, а вот читать никак - кракозябры )))
<hivemind> хм...
<skai> тээээкс
<skai> а какой дц клиент посоветуете?
<pahan> DC++ я юзал
<pahan> впринципе нормально
<dname> здравствуйте. Прошу помощи с sendmail :) не могу установить через apt-get. Поверх sendmail поставил postfix, затем удалил sendmail. Не справился с postfix и удалил постфикс. Затем хотел установить apt-get install sendmail, но пакет не нашел
<dname> в чем может быть проблема?
<pahan> попробуй обновить списки софта sudo apt-get update
<pahan> dname, попробуй обновить списки софта sudo apt-get update
<dname> ок
<dname> E: Не удалось найти пакет sendmail
<pahan> пакет скорей всего называется sendemail
<dname> E: Не удалось найти пакет sendemail
<pahan> а не sendmail
<pahan> я табом не подсвечивает?
<dname> в смысле?
<Volkodav> скайп продолжает косячить похоже
<pahan> dname, пишешь начало имени пакета и нажимаешь tab два раза
<pahan> он должен вывести варианты
<dname> Приложение 'sendmail' может быть найдено в следующих пакетах:
<dname> вы про это?
<dname> есть sendmail-bin
<dname> и какие то левые пакеты
<pahan> у меня в репе видит пакет sendemail
<pahan> консольный SMTP клиент
<Arsenyj-Ivanovic> Добрый день
<pahan> hi
<dname> мм и что ж тогда делать?
<Arsenyj-Ivanovic> Так будеш с корешами  говорить. Говори нормально!
<pahan> dname, а у тебя нет графической оболочки?
<dname> Arsenyj-Ivanovic это вы мне?
<dname> pahan нет
<Arsenyj-Ivanovic> Нет
<pahan> мне
<skai> @mode -b *Odigem*!*@*
<skai> @mode +b *!*Odigem*@*
<skai> @kick Arsenyj-Ivanovic
<skai> ить его ж не просто так забанили давно
<dname> а это случаем не зависит от sources.list? я какие то репозитории добавил
<pahan> если не убавил то хуже не должно стать
<pahan> sendmail как оказалось тоже есть
<pahan> dname, попробуй apt-cache search sendmail
<dname> обновил sources.list, затем apt-get update. Пакет появился :)
<dname> теперь проблема: sendmail : Зависит: sendmail-bin но он не будет установлен
<dname> E: Сломанные пакеты
<dname> эмм вроде получилось. С помощью aptitude
<dname> а во :) заработал почтовик
<dname> спасибо)
<pahan> да в ощем не за что
<mapT> доброго вечера всем
<Snoopik> Добрый вечер!
<Asti> q all
<mapT> првиет привет
<Snoopik> Лазил по инету, нашел производителя электро гитар нового поколения - MISA DIGITAL KITARA. Так вот было сообщено что ПО на их гитарах является линукс. Дожили, уже и гитары...
<Snoopik> Гитара с сенсорными панелями вместо струн. Пока еще не нашел на базе чего работает
<TbMa> помогите с самбой. есть машина на убунту на работе, к ней есть коннект со всех других машин в офисе (WORKGROUP домен). Но есть один комп дома (подсеть другая) с которого тоже нужно заходить на самбу. Что пошаманить в smb.conf?
<victor00001> TbMa: без домена, зачем домена?
<TbMa> victor00001, значит нужно просто закомментить одну строчку в конфиге?
<TbMa> workgroup = WORKGROUP вот эту? Но при коннекте наутилус все равно требует указать домен :S
<victor00001> TbMa: http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0312/h_1299877674_0b676dc050.png
<TbMa> victor00001, у меня на всех машинах убунту хД
<Henoxek> нубский вопрос по маршрутиазации. Как сделать белый IP компу, который подключается напрямую к роутеру, на котором поднят туннель pppX ?
<Henoxek> snat/masquarade не годятся
<Henoxek> *sque
<yurau> Henoxek:обычно на роутере объявляют что тот комп будет в ДМЗ
<a931bw> http://pastebin.com/VNga8DZu
<yurau> Henoxek: а зачем весь компьютер? отдельный проброс портов не помогает?
<Henoxek> как бы компьютер раздает инет в другие подсети, через snat
<Henoxek> а если еще и шлюз в инет будет маскарадить, то слишком уж накладно
<Henoxek> просто бриджем как-то можно сделать?
<Henoxek> или при этом туннель надо на компе поднимать?
<yurau> не вкурсах. у меня роутеры железные
<Henoxek> наверное надо мудрить с mangle на инет-шлюзе
<chelaxe> как удалить разделы на жестком диске из под консоли?
<chelaxe> помогите
<chelaxe> !аыефи
<chelaxe> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<chelaxe> !partitions
<ubuntuhelp> Помощь по разметке дисков см. на https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html . Программы для разметки: !GParted или !QTParted.
<chelaxe> есть хоть кто нить?
<alexanderilyin> привет!
<alexanderilyin> Меня видно?
<Lex_S> alexanderilyin: нет
<alexanderilyin> Это прекрасно
<alexanderilyin> есть какой IRC попрезентабельней XChat?
<alexanderilyin> имеется ввиду клиент
<skai> weechat
<Lex_S> ))
<inkvizitor68sl> weechat
<novns> alexanderilyin, а чем xchat не угодил?
<novns> единственный адекватный клиент
<novns> настройки по-умолчанию не очень, но их поправить пара секунд
<alexanderilyin> Интерфейс не нравится.
<a931bw> Сделай сам
<a931bw> Опен сурс.. =)
<novns> aleksandrit, http://i.imgur.com/yMTjy.png
<alexanderilyin> weechat щас попробую
<iRBiNiX> Мои темы для мака
<iRBiNiX> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/FaenzaMac?content=142068
<iRBiNiX> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/gekosMac?content=142074
<alexanderilyin> Он как-то больше нравится
<novns> weechat на мой вкус слишком эээ... консольный
<novns> для irc-клиента консольность как-то не очень важна
<novns> да что уж там, вообще нахрен не нужна
<XuMuK> novns: я тоже так думал, пока не попробовал... до етого тоже в хчате сидел...
<XuMuK> просто тупо он удобнее
<novns> чем?
<Henoxek> удобство в xchat можно создать кастомными скриптами
<novns> я насиделся в консолях, ещё когда иксы под линупсами плохо запускались
<novns> правда клиент был bitchx
<yurau> как называется пакет который ускоряет загрузку программ?
<Lex_S> SSD винт
<yurau> preload
<skai> novns: для ирк клиента свистелки и перделки неважны
<skai> как говорится - шашечки или ехать
<novns> skai, консольность, в данном случае, как раз ненужная свистелка
<skai> novns: чем она свистелка?
<Escsun> novns, на вичат не гнать
<skai> novns: погугли что такое свистелки и перделки
<Escsun> вот вот)
<skai> novns: поймешь, что консольность ну никак сюда не относится
<trancecore> ммм... намечается холиварчик =)
<novns> да какой тут холиварчик
<Lex_S> ужас
<Lex_S> вичат норм клиент
<Lex_S> для консоли
<Lex_S> а для DE полно своих
<novns> вичат - это как оттюнингованный запорожец
<Escsun> ну ну
<XuMuK> ну) при банах можно с удаленного залезть если чо))
<Escsun> он умеет все и даже больше чем все остальные клиенты )
<novns> вот именно, что всё умеет, а в главном - не удобен
<Escsun> novns, ты его настроил - нет
<Lex_S> в чём?)
<Escsun> novns, так что молчи)
<skai> ага.фирефоха - это оттюненый мопед, а ие - это мегабраузер
<XuMuK> очень даже удобен... ты им пользовалсо, чтоб так говорить?
<novns> например в моноширинных шрифтах
<skai> почему?потому что фирефоха модульная и дополняется плагинами, а ие - цельный и нерасширяемый
<novns> консоль - моноширинный шрифт, для irc-клиента это неудобно
<trancecore> на вкус и цвет...
<XuMuK> так поставь другой шрифт... кто не дает? о_О
<skai> novns: чем же оно неудобно?
<novns> XuMuK, в терминале? так там же вся свистоперделочная псевдографика поплывёт
<novns> skai, глазам неудобно
<Escsun> novns, http://itmages.ru/image/view/198559/9bc5b802
<XuMuK> novns:  у меня ничо не поплыло...
<Escsun> novns, чем тебе плохо?
<skai> novns: ты наверное фиксед юзаешь какой нить
<skai> novns: про дройд санс слышал?
<novns> Escsun, у тебя моноширинный шрифт
<Escsun> терминус у меня
<novns> вот именно
<novns> это моноширинный шрифт
<novns> а нужен обычный
<Escsun> можно ставить любой другой шрифт
<skai> http://storage5.static.itmages.com/i/11/0526/h_1306433768_8538956a7f.png
<Escsun> поставь!
<novns> нет, в консоли нельзя - свистоперделочная псевдографика поплывёт
<safinaskar> novns: +1
<skai> novns: вот шож тут глазам неудобногое?конечно если ты привык к вырвиглазным радужным вендогрифтам в венде - то да.
<Escsun> novns, то что умеет вичат даже близко не стоит со всеми остальными недоклиентами ..
<Escsun> irssi не в счет)
<novns> skai, неудобна моноширинность, а винда здесь ни при чём
<skai> novns: чем неудобна?если шрифты приятны глазу даже моноширные
<Escsun> чем терминус плох то?
<skai> вызывают неудобство только у вантузятнегов.ибо там шрифты такие вырвиглазные, что просто вах.но люди привыкают
<Escsun> по моему очень хороший шрифт ..
<skai> Escsun: терминус жопа.дройд санс торт
<Escsun> skai, ну я давно использую в консоли его
<Escsun> skai, менять на что то другое не хочу)
<novns> противоестественностью, созданием на экране повторяющихся структур, из-за которых при долгой работе устаёт зрение
<novns> примерно, как читать текст, отпечатанный на старой машинке
<Escsun> novns, не знаю не знаю я могу при терминусе хоть 10 + часов и не устанут глаза
<safinaskar> на убунте юзать в консоле можно толко моноширинные шрифты. а то при первом же dpkg-reconfigure в псевдографике всё поплывёт
<skai> точно часто сидишь в вантузе
<skai> ибо совсем не устают глаза.
<skai> скинь ка скрин своей такой вырвиглазной консоли.а то мож ты точно какйо нить фиксед поставил
<Escsun> я вот если мне шрифт не нравиться (глазам) быстро устают глаза очень мин 20-30 хватает
<novns> skai, http://i.imgur.com/lw4cG.png
<novns> консоль, для примера
<trancecore> както дико
<skai> страшный шрифт.моноспейс?
<Escsun> novns, большой шрифт )
<novns> шрифт - дроид санс моно доттед
<skai> ставь дройды на десяточку.будет мило и приятно
<skai> моно дотед?а просто моно уже не судьба?
<XuMuK> короче на вкус и цвет...
<novns> просто моно в консоли?
<novns> вы чо?
<skai> скрин выше
<novns> skai, доттет отличается дополнительной точкой в нуле, чтоб отличать от буквы О
<skai> тока на буквах t и f замечаю, что шрифты - не ubuntu
<skai> ноль от о отличается шириной
<novns> а шрифт интефейса - pt sans caption
<novns> приятнее, чем убунту
<novns> не такой перезакруглённый
<skai> убунта няшна:)мягкая :)
<skai> глаза не устают
<skai> единственный шрифт такой, где мои глаза не устают
<XuMuK> кстати да, мне он тоже нрвицо
<XuMuK> я его даж переселил на арч)
<novns> да? а кто тут только что говорил про дроиды в консоли, от которых ничего не устаёт?
<skai> novns: так убунту моно тока бета
<skai> novns: и да. будь слегка внимательней
<novns> причём здесь это?
<skai> 01:25:29             skai | тока на буквах t и f замечаю, что шрифты - не ubuntu
<novns> вы сами себе противочечите
<novns> советовали мне поставить дроид в консоли, дескать от него не устают глаза
<skai> novns: где?моно бета и тока для подписчиков закрытой группы на убунте.а я там не подписан.следовательно у мну на шрифте убунты моно нет
<novns> (хотя он и так там стоит)
<skai> novns: ну да.ставить.десяточку
<skai> а у тя 12 ил даже 14
<novns> а потом сказали, что убунту - единственный шрифт, от которого глаза не устают
<novns> в каком случае вы соврали?
<skai> novns: повторю.будь внимательней
<skai> 01:25:29             skai | тока на буквах t и f замечаю, что шрифты - не ubuntu
<novns> в каком случае вы соврали?
<skai> второй раз повторяю
<XuMuK> пруф про единственный...
<novns> <skai> убунта няшна:)мягкая :)
<novns> <skai> глаза не устают
<novns> <skai> единственный шрифт такой, где мои глаза не устают
<skai> novns: или ты не смог понять, что фраза skai | тока на буквах t и f замечаю, что шрифты - не ubuntu  означает, что дройд и ubuntu - как два близнеца похожи?
<skai> novns: вроде довольно таки толсто намекнул на это.думал ты поймешь.
<novns> skai, они вообще не похожи
<velessky> Мужики.Нужна ваща помощь.
<novns> у убунты нет моно-шрифта
<safinaskar> novns: да не парься. шрифт не важен. главное, чтоб моноширинный
<safinaskar> velessky: рассказвай
<skai> novns: нюню.они очень похожи.и моно шрифт есть.бета версия
<velessky> <safinaskar> http://cs10737.vkontakte.ru/u113067095/127354912/x_7f757c0a.jpg   она помогает мне с настройкой генты.Это нормально?
<safinaskar> velessky: :)
<velessky> <safinaskar> я вполне серьезно.
<velessky> <safinaskar>у меня шок.
<novns> velessky, ломка стереотипов?
<safinaskar> velessky: ты счастливчик
<velessky> <novns> Фотку открой.Поймешь.
<novns> velessky, это твоя судьба, второй такой не найдёшь
<Aceler> velessky: нормально всё, я последнюю фоту открыл, на которой она без обработки.
<velessky> <Aceler> это какую?
<velessky> <Aceler> Аа..так это старая что пипец
<Aceler> Последнюю.
<Aceler> Ну тем не менее, это всё-таки живая девушка, а не глянец :))
<[koshka]> re
<XuMuK> ку
<[koshka]> рассмотрела я мать свою) и нашла 2 вздутых кондера
<skai> http://lenta.ru/news/2011/05/26/chinesefarm/
<rapidsp> [koshka]: както жутко прозвучало...
<[koshka]> skai: черт, пора и мне там бабло зарабатывать
<[koshka]> а то просто так играю
<skai> электрон - это сферическая сфера в вакууме:)
<skai> в парижской палате мер и весов хранится электрон как эталон сферы
<skai> http://lenta.ru/news/2011/05/26/rabbits/
 * Snoopik желает всем спокойной ночи!
<Snoopik> .йгше
<Snoopik> да е-мае
<skai> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/6311563
<_GerarD_1> как создать мультизагрузочную флэшку с виндовс хр из под убунту?
<_GerarD_1> есть исо образ
<[koshka]> Sergey_IT: :P
<trancecore> !msg
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='msg'
<Nadezhda> )))
<shenmue> катька вышла
<shenmue> няяяяяя
<HacTuA> привет всем
<HacTuA> подскажите на какой линукс чаще всего переходят после убунты?
<inkvizitor68sl> HacTuA: ни на какой
<inkvizitor68sl> раньше на деб
<yurau> дебиан
<Sergey_IT> HacTuA, windows
<yurau> а потом возвращаются
<HacTuA> выбираю между Arch и Suse
<inkvizitor68sl> HacTuA: не суся, точно
<HacTuA> пока склоняюсь к арч
<yurau> HacTuA: а что с убунтой проблемы или просто хочется чего-то новенького?
<yurau> я с суси на убунту перешел
<yurau> теперь лежу на диване, наслаждаюсь
<HacTuA> ну да. за два года она как то вся покосилась
<yurau> во во. как раз 2 года назад перешел
<Sergey_IT> yurau, dubunta - то есть диванная? )
<yurau> да
<^DEMOSS^> ,kbbbby
<^DEMOSS^> блииин
<^DEMOSS^> аццкий баг в линуксе нашел
<Sergey_IT> последнюю сусю недавно посмотрел - не понравилась
<^DEMOSS^> а что так ?
<yurau> ^DEMOSS^: что за баг?
<Sergey_IT> некомфортно
<^DEMOSS^> Starting NFS common utilites: statd - failed  при загрузке дебиана 8\
<HacTuA> а что еще кроме арча посмотреть?
<Sergey_IT> HacTuA, так от задач зависит - чего не хватает...
<HacTuA> стабильности
<Sergey_IT> в чем?
<HacTuA> и не очень старого софта (покосилась на дебиан)
<^DEMOSS^> HacTuA: вот ненужно косится на дебиан
<^DEMOSS^> самая отличная система и не падает как убунта и не ставит лишнего....
<HacTuA> у меня  задачи самые простые -- диссер написать, посчитаь чего в матлабе.
<^DEMOSS^> yurau: в принципе он оказывается очень страшный ) многие на него наткнулись - несовместимости в версиях либ и портмапах на ipv4 \ ipv6  протоколах
<seed22_> HacTuA ну, и зачем вообще куда-то переходить?
<seed22_> с убунты
<^DEMOSS^> HacTuA: вот и сиди на дебиане - он все это умеет )
<HacTuA> скучные обои...
<seed22_> :))) это причина?
<^DEMOSS^> HacTuA:  скачай еще с интернета любые )
<^DEMOSS^> yurau:  This is a bug in libtirpc, which we just started using. But fixing that bug doesn't help matters, because libtirpc does not support the old portmapper protocol.
<seed22_> вопрос ко всем: ребята, скажите пожалуйста, можно ли как-то в убунте произвольно выбирать цвета оформления чего-либо из палитры как в винде. Например фон заливки ячеек в Либр Офис:меня не устраивают те оттенки, которые там по стандарту, хочу свои выбрать,
<yurau> ей нужна еще передовая технология чтоб была
<HacTuA> я вот если честно не понимаю как может быть стабильным дистрибутив который раз в два года выпускают просто делая срез текущего состояния разроботки.
<HacTuA> и это меня беспокоит
<yurau> HacTuA: может тогда андроид?
<seed22_> HacTuA свободно может быть. Если один раз его настроить, и далее пользоваться сообразно своим нуждам :))
<Sergey_IT> HacTuA, дисер на какую тему?
<XuMuK> чо то сёня подозрительно много девушег на канале)
<^DEMOSS^> угу
<^DEMOSS^> тем более по линю
<XuMuK> убунту в массы))
<XuMuK> гг
<^DEMOSS^> убунту сделали роовой ? )
<seed22_> +500)
<^DEMOSS^> розовой* )
<seed22_> так как все-таки насчет выбора цвета?
<^DEMOSS^> я вот вообще не понимаю зачем тут цвет
<^DEMOSS^> я все сделал пепельно - темным оттенком
<^DEMOSS^> и сижу радуюсь - гном рулит )
<trancecore> !fail | seed22_
<ubuntuhelp> seed22_: мы не знаем ответ на твой вопрос. 1-0 в пользу телезрителей
<HacTuA> в общем вы говорите что надо переставлять убунту на убунту?
<^DEMOSS^> HacTuA: нет ) на дебиан )
<XuMuK> можно просто дистапгрейд сделать
<^DEMOSS^> XuMuK:  это убило 2 мои виртуалки
<^DEMOSS^> поэтому я больше не рискую так делать
<XuMuK> но лучше канечно переставить, если /хом на отдельном разделе))
<Sergey_IT> HacTuA, для дисера дистрибутив значения не имеет
<seed22_> ^DEMOSS^ ну, вот я делаю в Calc документ, и определенные суммы хочу пометить как "Оплачено". Это у меня помечается оттенком зеленого. Но те оттенки, которые даются по умолчанию в Libre Office Calc меня не устраивают, поэтому я хочу сделать свой оттенок. Вот за этим и цвеÑ
<XuMuK> ^DEMOSS^: ты мне договорить не дал)
<Sergey_IT> !255 > seed22_
<ubuntuhelp> seed22_, please see my private message
<^DEMOSS^> XuMuK: я как бы просто прочитал твои мысли быстрее чем ть успел их напечатать )
<seed22_> буду знать, что Pidgin - кривой irc-клиент ©
<XuMuK> ещё какой
<HacTuA> не более кривой чем эмпати
<^DEMOSS^> seed22_: юзай kvirc или  x-chat
<seed22_> ^DEMOSS^ ну, вот я делаю в Calc документ, и определенные суммы хочу пометить как "Оплачено". Это у меня помечается оттенком зеленого.
<seed22_> Но те оттенки, которые даются по умолчанию в Libre Office Calc меня не устраивают, поэтому я хочу сделать свой оттенок. Вот за этим и цвета :)
<XuMuK> емпати - ето первое что сносицо, при установке вапще)
<seed22_> +1
<^DEMOSS^> XuMuK: +2
<Sergey_IT> HacTuA, так какая тема дисера?
<HacTuA> ппц апвс?
<^DEMOSS^> HacTuA:  ujlyj
<^DEMOSS^> годно
<HacTuA> спс
<^DEMOSS^> Будешь очень умной и продвинутой девушкой )
<^DEMOSS^> мечтой многих программистов - железякеров
<HacTuA> терпеть их не могу
<HacTuA> сорри за прямоту
<^DEMOSS^> ну тогда будешь держать рядом с собой либо пару дурачков грузчиков - работяг или тянуть философа - романтика всю жизнь )
<only_you> а юристов? (:
<^DEMOSS^> юристы не годны
<only_you> =\
<Darkhan> всем привет! как поменять что бы обновление с китайских серверов скачивалось?) сорри нуб)
<^DEMOSS^> HacTuA: на  самом деле я в жизни наблюдал эти ситуации. тут либо кто-то кого тянет и является лидером \ подавляющей личностью. Либо наиболее интересный вариант - 2 очень умных человека, возможно несколько разных сфер деятельности. Однако желательно чтобы
<^DEMOSS^>  оба были начитаны и имели несколько увлечений
<^DEMOSS^> Darkhan: найди китайские репозитории
<seed22_> ну дак кроме программеров, юристов и философов -романтиков полно еще всякихразных вариантов :) сорри за оффтоп
<HacTuA> Darkhan:  vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<go8765> привет всем. вопрос на 1 000 000 000 $ - забыл пароль к документу libreoofice. можно с этим что-то сделать ?
<^DEMOSS^> HacTuA: допустим как я - инженер по ремонту и обслуживанию электроники, сложной цифровой и компьютерной техники. Монтаж наладка и ввод в эксплуатацию сетей связи\ серверов\... Увлекаюсь химией, физикой, биологией,  сочиняю стихи и философствую. Люблю про
<^DEMOSS^> ектную деятельность
<seed22_> go8765 вроде было куча подбиралок паролей
<seed22_> гугл должен знать
<HacTuA> go8765: а где деньги забирать?
<^DEMOSS^> моя пассия - экономист, бухгалтер, рукодельница, тоже пишет стихи. Увлекаемся психологией общества и разбираем взаимоотношения в разных структурах разных людей, политика локальных масштабов - тоже ее конек. Она много всего знает )
<Darkhan> ^DEMOSS^:  каждый описывает род своих занятий?))
<Nor8> ^DEMOSS^: Это похвальба или что? )))
<Darkhan> HacTuA: спасибо нашел и поменял!)
<HacTuA> Darkhan: np
<^DEMOSS^> Nor8: Darkhan:  это пример из жизни
<HacTuA> ^DEMOSS^: Душераздирающее зрелище
<^DEMOSS^> сарказм ? )
<seed22_> :-D
<Darkhan> :)
<^DEMOSS^> HacTuA: ты пишешь стихи?
<HacTuA> этот вопрос очнеь старнно звучит из уст человека занимающегося монтажом и наладкой сетей связи
<HacTuA> можно я не буду отвечать на него?
<Nor8> HacTuA:  Даже наладчику ничто не мешает писать стихи )))
<Sergey_IT> монтажники витиеватых фраз...
<^DEMOSS^> я же имею и другие интересы. Мне не чуждо творчество
<Nor8> Монтаж витиеватых фраз тогда уж
<HacTuA> ^DEMOSS^: скажи, пожалуйста, а зачем проводки в интернет кабеле скручивают?
<seed22_> :-D
<^DEMOSS^> =)
 * HacTuA  всегда хотела знать
<seed22_> чтобы можно было в интернет позвонить ©
<^DEMOSS^> HacTuA: ты же должна была по диссеру изучить этот вопрос
<^DEMOSS^> тем более это твоя тема )
<Sergey_IT> HacTuA, чтобы волновое сопротивление нужное было
<Nor8> HacTuA: Тогда волна разгоняется по спирали, приобретая вектор и дополнительное ускорение.
<^DEMOSS^> =)
<Nor8> HacTuA: И провода цветные, чтобы скорость разная была ))))
<Nor8> HacTuA: Как в светофоре
<^DEMOSS^> ага и в момент сверсветового пучка повышается помехоустойчивость витой пары )
<HacTuA> ^DEMOSS^: так зачем все же?
<Nor8> ^DEMOSS^: Фу, как не стыдно врать, свыше скорости света на шарике ничего не разогнать
<Nor8> ^DEMOSS^: Это все знают!
<^DEMOSS^> повышение дальнобойности за счет повышения помехоустойчивости.
<Sergey_IT> Nor8, я не знаю (
<Nor8> Sergey_IT: Вы не знакомы с теорией Энштейна? )))
<Sergey_IT> нет, а кто это?
<^DEMOSS^> скрученные между сосбой проводники одинаково влияют друг на друга + ко всему внутри общего канала они скручиваются между собой
<seed22_> вообще, я помню, были уже эксперименты, в результате которых что-то, не помню, что именно, разгоняли до 500 000 км/с
<seed22_> читал где-то
<Nor8> ^DEMOSS^: Да,да, и размножаются почкованием, а скручивание происходит весной обычно
<HacTuA> ^DEMOSS^: То есть ты, любящий проектную деятельность, на полном серьезе считаешь что их скручиват чтоб "повысить дальнобойность"?
<^DEMOSS^> это приводит к уменьшению влияния внешний электромагнитных наводок на качество прохождения сигнала
<^DEMOSS^> HacTuA: не только
<Sergey_IT> последние опыты по телепортации дают бОльшие скорости
<^DEMOSS^> еще повышается надежность
<Nor8> seed22_: Каким образом разогнали?
<^DEMOSS^> тепловое расширение и сжатие никто не отменял
<seed22_> Nor8 я не помню. Просто помню, что было такое, отложилось в памяти, как факт. Наверно ж как обычно - частицы магнитными полями..
<^DEMOSS^> поэтому пр  прокладке оптики по технологии fttb  -  в коробе оставляют еще пару витков на "утяжку" или расширение центральной жилы ( световода )
<go8765> у меня вырубили свет о_О... вопрос про либреофис в силе...
<Nor8> seed22_: А чем измеряли? )))
<^DEMOSS^> если этого не сделать - жила порвется где-нибудь по середине из-за сжатия
<Sergey_IT> go8765, записывать надо, если запомнить не можешь
<^DEMOSS^> и тогда тысячи рублей летят в помойку или на обрезки )
<only_you> go8765: брутфорс спасет тебя =)
<^DEMOSS^> особенно тяжко с одномодным оборудованием
<Sergey_IT> одномодовым
<seed22_> Nor8 еще раз говорю: я точно не помню. У меня дед увлекается вот такими вот интересностями научными, читает регулярно научно-популярные журналы, а потом мне рассказывает, что ему больше всего понравилось. Вот и это рассказал, а я запомнил тоже.
<^DEMOSS^> опечатался
<Sergey_IT> seed22_, а чего сам не увлекаешься?
<Nor8>  seed22_: Скорость света в среде всегда ниже скорости света в вакууме. В то же время физические объекты могут двигаться в среде со скоростью больше скорости света в среде, но меньше скорости света в вакууме.
<^DEMOSS^> HacTuA: в общем для витой пары действует тоже правило - только вместо того, чтобы оставлять кольца - провода скручены в жгут и имеют свой запас по прочности и растяжению\сжатию
<Nor8>  seed22_: Возможно речь идет об этом случае
<seed22_> Sergey_IT хороший вопрос :)) У меня в увлечениях больше активный отдых, а в остальные крохи свободного времени или нет желания, или усталость
<Sergey_IT> seed22_, это получается типа - сила есть... )) Надо разнообразить
<^DEMOSS^> HacTuA: и все же монтаж и ввод в эксплуатацию сетей связи - это же не основной мой род деятельности :)
<HacTuA> ^DEMOSS^: я уже поняла
<^DEMOSS^> seed22_: нейтрино
<seed22_> ^DEMOSS^ ну, да, есть такая частица..
<seed22_> слышал
<HacTuA> ^DEMOSS^: вот мне непонятно а чем тебя ответ  "провода скручивают чтоб их было прощеразделять на пары" не устраивает?
<go8765> ^DEMOSS^: у меня где-то такой пароль  на 8 символов там кажись был .. с цыфрами и спецсимволами... а 11 месяцев на перебор у меня как-бы нету...)
<seed22_> эх хорошо
<seed22_> тебе, у тебя на 8
<seed22_> у меня обычно на 12-14
<seed22_> :-D
<^DEMOSS^> HacTuA: он слишком прост и не полон
<Nor8> К вопросу о нейтрино. По стс очередная серия Биг Банг Теори ))))
<go8765> насчёт либреофиса - есть какиенить ещё варианты ?
<^DEMOSS^> Апаратура передачи видеосигнала по витым парам существует - там этого вопроса тоже касаются
<seed22_> да никаких наверно
<only_you> go8765: брутфорс онли
<seed22_> я помню, что когда теряли пароли на мсофисные доки, брутфорсили
<only_you> go8765: снимай датацентр в аренду и брутфорсь себе наздровье)
<^DEMOSS^> HacTuA: так какая тема диссера ?
<Nor8> Смотрю, не спешат на 39-ом ядре дистры выпускать. Минт вон тоже на 38-ом запилил.
<seed22_> Sergey_IT а сейчас лето, мне всегда голову кружит, тепло, свежий воздух, не до того, чтобы сидеть дома и читать: хочется ночами бродить, дышать ночными запахами
<seed22_> то потом, когда слякоть, дождь и холод
<^DEMOSS^> чете я перечитал - переоценил я нашу настю
<HacTuA> вполне может быть
<^DEMOSS^> я думал тема дисера АПВС - а она оказывается другое имела ввиду
<^DEMOSS^> глупое поколение пошло у нас нынче
<Nor8> А фото в бикини Настя уже показывала? )))))
<seed22_> я как-то спросил свою знакомую о ее музыкальных увлечениях. ответ был - сдбм
<seed22_> я призадумался...
<^DEMOSS^> пойду троллить америкосов на канале дебиана
<^DEMOSS^> seed22_: супердрамбасмелоди?
<seed22_> не) suicidal depressive black metal
<seed22_> %)
<^DEMOSS^> йоперный театр
<Nor8> ахахаха )))
<^DEMOSS^> у меня от одного названия депрессия и желание покончить с убунтой
<HacTuA> тема диссера будет связана с  IMT-Adv
<HacTuA> пока ищу научрука
<seed22_> ну, как тебе сказать. Если постоянно такое слушать, да, скорее всего, в психике наметится перекос. Но вообще тематически и мелодически довольно-таки интересное направление.
<HacTuA> ^DEMOSS^: и еще никому ббольше не говори про волновое сопротивление. :)
<^DEMOSS^> HacTuA: тема то жесткая
<^DEMOSS^> HacTuA: про волновое сопротивление я и не говорил )
<^DEMOSS^> Sergey_IT: про него говорил )
<Nor8> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2yDXONeCIY  образец музыки )))
<^DEMOSS^> HacTuA: я  качался вскользь всего этого, когда искал возможности по взлому или прослушке сетей- плавно перешел на работу вышек, их дальнобойность и затронул стандарты
<seed22_> а я не знаю, я вообще такого мало слушал. Мне знаете что понравилось - Svart
<seed22_> тягучий, тяжелый, очень атмосферный
<seed22_> а тут какие-то ангинозные вопли
<^DEMOSS^> HacTuA:  International Mobile Telecommunications-Advanced  - если мы об этом ?
<^DEMOSS^> 4g возможно еще )
<Nor8> seed22_: Кстати, что заставляет твою знакомую такой музон слушать? )))
<Brovik> блин
<seed22_> Nor8 а бог ее знает. Насколько я ее знаю - вполне взрослый и адекватный человек. Умна и начитана. Ну, всегда была металлисткой. Я с ней вообще нечасто общаюсь, поэтому - "знакомая", не приятельница, и тем более, не подруга..
<Brovik> хоть бы девушки тут были)
<Nor8>  Brovik: Они тут есть)))
<Brovik> если найду девушку у которой стоит линукс и у нее голубые глаза....женюсь!!!)))
<Brovik> если они тут есть то чего они молчат?)
<HacTuA> Brovik: и ты правда думаешь что ты ей будешь нужен?
<Brovik> опа
<Brovik> Настя
<Brovik> хав а ю?)
<seed22_> ты не поверишь!!
<seed22_> :))))
<Brovik> не поверю
<seed22_> та я не тебе)
<Brovik> я с Одессы)
<Brovik> жемчужина у моря...
<Brovik> кстати у нас уже на море сезон открылся)
<^DEMOSS^> HacTuA: я прав насчет 4g ?
<Brovik> Настя у тебя голубые глаза?
<Brovik> хотя стиль написания ника немного напрягает....но это поправимо
<HacTuA> Nor8: это не музыка то что ты скинул
<seed22_> Настя, ты зря начала тут разговор))))
<Nor8> Brovik: Да, у нее линукс и голубые глаза, онв все бросит и к тебе приедет )))))))
<seed22_> саранча налетела)
<Brovik> зачем "к тебе приедит"?) я могу приехать )
<HacTuA> *FACEPALM*
<Brovik> :)
<go8765> в линуксее есть програмы для перебора  пароля ?
<Nor8> HacTuA: Это образец сдбм
<^DEMOSS^> я уже один раз съездил в питер к девушке с которой переписывался и общался по скайпу
<Brovik> лол
<^DEMOSS^> она была как я в молодости - сама не своя до паяльника и железок
<Nor8> ^DEMOSS^:  И что, покусала? )))
<Nor8> ^DEMOSS^:  Золотая деваха )))
<Brovik> просто она больше любила линукс чем он)
<Nor8> ^DEMOSS^:  Только припой подноси)))
<Brovik> ыы
<seed22_> это так, но хочу напомнить на всякий случай: в познании нельзя пользоваться одним лишь методом индукции)
<Brovik> кстати тут поклонники Хауса есть?)
<^DEMOSS^> нет- просто провели пару месяцев вместе... совместное горячее обсуждение "железных дел" секс, немного развлечений ... мало гуляли. а потом перегорели, интерес угас и решили разойтись по гаваням
<tW1N_oo7> tcnm
<tW1N_oo7> есть
<Brovik> брат,как тебе ласт серия сезона?)
<Nor8> ^DEMOSS^:Вообщем угорели в гормональном взрыве )))
<^DEMOSS^> обычное дело. Это ситуация в принципе изначально была мною просчитана
<Brovik> ухахаха
<Nor8> Brovik: В курсе, что с Кадди покончено? )))
<Brovik> да уж...тяжело айтишникам в этой жизни....
<^DEMOSS^> пара  интересных месяцев , буйство мозга - а потом каждый уходит в свое русло размышлений и развития
<Brovik> с кадди покончено?нет,я думаю просто сценаристы очередную хрень подсунули для интриги
<seed22_> а сколько на канале уже сплошной оффтоп :)))
<Nor8> тссс....
<Nor8>  Brovik: В цене не сошлись
 * HacTuA *думает в ужасе* они тут, похоже, все такие
<Brovik> ага,ща прийдут демоны и всех забанят)
<HacTuA> ладно всем пока
<^DEMOSS^> HacTuA: пока
<seed22_> пока :)
<Brovik> о нееееттт
<^DEMOSS^> приходи к нам еще
<Brovik> Настяяяяяяяяяяяяя
<HacTuA> ненене
<Nor8> ))))
<Brovik> не уходиииииииииии
<^DEMOSS^> HacTuA: возможно найдем интересные темы для беседы
<Brovik> :'(
<HacTuA> предложи любые три?
<Nor8>  ^DEMOSS^:  Ага, припой прихвати ))))
<Brovik> секснаркотики,рок анд ролл
<HacTuA> увы, это безнадежно.
<^DEMOSS^> HacTuA: технология тебя не заинтересует ввиду пресыщения этими темами
<Brovik> ты имеешь в виду секс?)
<^DEMOSS^> я бы предложил разные отвлеченные темы, достаточно простые - но это будет банально
<seed22_> а сложные отвлеченные? )
<Brovik> как пропатчить кде под фри бсд?)
<^DEMOSS^> ты сдержана либо занята и мало сдесь было тобой написано - посему сложно судить по имеющейся информации.
<Brovik> сдесь не ок,лучше пиши Здесь
<Nor8>  ^DEMOSS^:  Пригласи девушку в ресторан, самый оптимальный повод для беседы ))))
<Brovik> а лучше пиши "тут"
<Brovik> )))
<^DEMOSS^> HacTuA: предполагаю что возможно заинтересует творчество ( искусство) - но мало. Может быть книги ?  - я мало читаюю сам в последнее время. Психология ? - не каждый любит ковыряться в людях.
<tW1N_oo7> Она тут?
<Nor8> )))
<Brovik> ту тут
<seed22_> :-D
<seed22_> ладно, товарищи. На вопрос вы мне так и не ответили, но спасибо, повеселили :) Удачи всем!
<Brovik> во,Настя если ты уйдешь то чат опять станет скушным и полезут нюбасы с глупыми вопросами)
<^DEMOSS^> HacTuA: можно просто будет пообщаться позже некоторое время - может и не на этом канале - тогда картина будет более полной и можно будет подобрать нечто интересное обоим
<^DEMOSS^> неуспел )
<Brovik> " в тенисе я люблю.....тенис"
<Brovik> стоп
<^DEMOSS^> день земли ? - это праздник
<Brovik> зашла Юля
<tW1N_oo7> а у меня сегодня день рождения)
<^DEMOSS^> Что вы думаете о дне земли? - там  темно холодно,  и нечем дышать
<^DEMOSS^> дно земли ?
<Brovik> tW1N_oo7 грац
<tW1N_oo7> спасииибо)
<^DEMOSS^> !щзы
<^DEMOSS^> !ops
<Brovik> ы
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ops'
<^DEMOSS^> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff, nAgoHaK
<Brovik> Оо
<Brovik> кастер?)
<^DEMOSS^> ghbdtn ytcgzobv vbhf ctuj
<inkvizitor68sl> чо?
<^DEMOSS^> привет нормальным ребятам
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl: сталкивался с проблемой  незапуска дебиана сквиза
<^DEMOSS^> после последних апдейтов ?
<^DEMOSS^> Starting NFS common utilites: statd" - failed
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl: у меня так все 4 виртуалки сдохли  8(
<^DEMOSS^> интернет пестрит этой проблемой и багом
<Brovik> кстати порекомендуйте книжечку хорошую по линуксу
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=562737  вот - а на убунту этой беды нет
<^DEMOSS^> хотя я  попробую запустить все же хост и проверить версию пакетов
<Brovik> ема е,да что ж такое...на форуме местном одна в моей темке по ремонту компов попросила взломать страничку вконтакте.....
<go8765> подскажите кто-то программку для перебора паролей с поддержкой либреофиса
<Nor8>  Brovik: Это она познакомиться с тобой хочет )))
<Brovik> не,это у меня карма испортилась...
<go8765> люди.. у меня зачёт завтра, а я забыл пароль к файлу с заданием... помогите1
<Brovik>  go8765 попробуй вспомнить тот момент когда ты пароль ставил,возможно и вспомнишь,представь себе как фильм смотришь,т.е. со стороны как бы
<Kifirus> Ïðèâåò âñåì
<ubuntuhelp> Kifirus! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Kifirus> Ïîäñêàæèòå ìîæíî ëè íà óáóíòó 11 ñäåëàòü ñòàíäàðòíûé âèä, áåç ïîëîñêè ñëåâà
<ubuntuhelp> Kifirus! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
#ubuntu-ru 2011-05-27
<sharikoff> такс..
<sharikoff> живые есть?
<trancecore> !sleep
<ubuntuhelp> sleep — unix-утилита, выполняющая задежку на указанное время (например, при исполнении shell-сценария) http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleep
<Philipp2007> Да нет ни кто вроде бы
<trancecore> '
<crazymouse> а я ток проснулся
<sharikoff> чо та астериск видео не очень гоняет
<sharikoff> я зеленый какой то
<sharikoff> с кодеками несрастухи походу
<mapT> !фзе
<mapT> !apt
<ubuntuhelp> пакетный менеджер, который вместе с dpkg является основным средством управления пакетами. Короткое руководство по apt-get здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/apt на анг. тут  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto также !Synaptic (Gnome) или !Adept (KDE).
<ShaMko> Подскажите Иксы на FreeBSD сами при установке конфигурируются или ручками работать прийдется?
<mobilesfinks> Есть кто живой?
<mobilesfinks> Настраиваю Postfix и под пользователем не даёт просмотреть почту - пишет что нет доступа к файлу /var/mail/<nameuser>
<mobilesfinks> Может кто нибудь подсказать как это лечится, а то что то гуглопоиск не даёт результата
<Henoxek> chown/chmod наверное
<mobilesfinks> не помогает
<rapidsp> может у постфикса нет доступа?
<rapidsp> была у нас както такая фигня
<rapidsp> не помню как лечили
<mobilesfinks> там какая то фишка что постфикс запускается от рута. НО права стоят на файл - пользователю полный доступ, остальным нету доступа - и хрен - пользователь всё равно не получает
<mobilesfinks> вариант что при запуске утилиты mail она не получает т.к. от рута выполняется (хотя я её из под пользователя пускаю)
<mobilesfinks> ~$ mail
<mobilesfinks> Невозможно открыть почтовый ящик /var/mail/user: Permission denied
<mobilesfinks> как mail заставить с правами пользователя проверять ящик?
<mobilesfinks> ещё вопрос такой - кроме файла /etc/aliases есть ещё где то алиасы?
<mobilesfinks> а то в алиасах не указано что юзер это алиас рута а руту всё равно почту перекидывает
<rapidsp> если руту нет доступа, то по логике - можт он уже кем то открыт?
<mobilesfinks> руту есть доступ,
<mobilesfinks> когда делаю
<mobilesfinks> su user
<mobilesfinks> потом
<mobilesfinks> mail
<mobilesfinks> пишет что пользователю доступа нету к файлу, но если посомтреть, то доступы к файлу нарезаны как раз пользователю
<mobilesfinks> Невозможно открыть почтовый ящик /var/mail/user: Permission denied
<mobilesfinks> ll /var/mail/
<mobilesfinks> total 352
<mobilesfinks> -rwxrwxrwx 1 user virtual      0 2011-05-26 23:13 user
<mobilesfinks> -rw------- 1 nagios virtual      0 2010-12-06 15:43 nagios
<mobilesfinks> -rw-rw---- 1 nobody mail    155896 2010-10-22 11:58 nobody
<mobilesfinks> -rw------- 1 root   virtual 192510 2011-05-27 09:35 root
<Henoxek> postfix от рута - сурово
<Henoxek> может там setuid делается?
<Henoxek> на юзера какого-то другого
<mobilesfinks> где глянуть?
<Henoxek> по идее имя пользователя от которого запускается демон указывается в его конфиге
<mobilesfinks> ну естественно из под рута постфикс ставил, а как по другому?
<Henoxek> не знаю как в postfix
<Henoxek> еще если сделать ls -l на бинарике postfix'а он должен показать suid-бит как s
<mobilesfinks> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 9500 2011-03-15 18:26 /usr/sbin/postfix
<hivemind> С моим скайпом что-то не то
<hivemind> Он работает
<mobilesfinks> он всегда работает
<hivemind> Нет, у очень большого количества людей вчера не работал, например
<hivemind> Мелкософт что-то чудит
<mobilesfinks> не знаю, у меня работал
<mobilesfinks>  
<jham> hivemind: сотри shared.xml
<hivemind> Чтобы не работал?
<jham> чтобы работал
<jham> а
<jham> блин
<jham> надо мне глаза разуть
<jham> у тебя не стандарные мысли )
 * jham пошёл наливать кофе
<hivemind> !itimages
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='itimages'
<jham> !itmages
<ubuntuhelp> ITmages — быстрый и удобный хостинг изображений. см: http://itmages.ru
<AndreX> !itmages
<hivemind> Аа
<AndreX> test
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX, Fail!
<oxothuk> как моя кодировка?
<mobilesfinks> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=154037.0 - может кто чего подскажет?
<mobilesfinks> нормуль
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<AlbertR|alt> кто нибудь может помоч по настройке Apache ?
<mobilesfinks> ))
<oxothuk> в чем именно помочь?
<AndreX> !ask AlbertR|alt
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ask AlbertR'
<AndreX> !ask > AlbertR|alt
<ubuntuhelp> AlbertR|alt, please see my private message
<AlbertR|alt> у меня есть сайт размещенный на гейте который смотрит внутрь локалки по адресу 192.168.0.1:9999 мне надо вывести его на внешку чтоб арес aaa.bbb.ccc.ddd:9999 обрабатывал запрос так же как и локальный
<AlbertR|alt> AndreX, спасибо :)
<mobilesfinks> вроде <VirtualHost aaa.bbb.ccc.ddd:9999>
<SergeyIT> ку
<AndreX> SergeyIT: привет
<jlewka> всем привет
<only_you> jlewka: драсте
<jlewka> народ, а есть репа с БД ?
<AndreX> хы
<jlewka> а то мне тут понадобилось найти субд ника, но в просторах инета чего не вылавливается...
<jlewka> Или подскажите чем можно подключиться к СУБД нике?
<skai> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=30685
<Fredy_BackSlash> Доброго всем
<Fredy_BackSlash> Ктонить подскажет по многопоточному парсингу?
<Fredy_BackSlash> типа wget -m но с многопоточностью
<skai> man aria2c
<kyct> Здравствуйте! кто подскажет, как можно из разных дисков в убунте сделать один жесткий диск
<vladgobelen> kyct: lvm
<kyct> vladgobelen, не понял
<vladgobelen> kyct: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/LVM
<kyct> о! благодарю)
<Henoxek> vladgobelen а может он хотел raid?
<Fredy_BackSlash> skai: о точно спасибо
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: Нет.
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: Я лучше знаю что он хотел.
<Henoxek> ты не в курсе, lvm не делает что-то типа raid-0 своими силами?
<Henoxek> т.е. ускорение чтения/записи ценой надежности
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: да я его даже не юзал никогда.. сам разберется
<Henoxek> гг
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: изза чего иксы собранные с одними и теми же параметрами (одной версии) могут жрать озу по-разному?
<mobilesfinks> линкс и mdadm - это жопа, лучше уж freebsd и gmirror - это если юниксовая система с рейдом
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: одна версия нормально, вторая течет с невероятной скоростью.. 3 часа 300+мб
<Henoxek> наверное лучше аппаратный рейд
<Henoxek> а софт какой там запускается?
<mobilesfinks> ну аппаратный дорого. а вот я тут с убунтушкой намучался, и после этого мучения потом на фряхе поднимал - фряху тут рулит однозначно
<Henoxek> а в чем именно были проблемы?
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: его еще покупать нужно
<mobilesfinks> в убунту одна проблема - загрузчик (grub2 это писец) + множество прыжков с бубном что бы рабочую систему перенести на RAID-1
<AlbertR|alt> mobilesfinks, спасибо сейчас посмотрю
<vladgobelen> mobilesfinks: а кто мешает поставить первый?)
<jham> круто - случайное открытие. в скайпе можно использовать s/old/new чтобы редактировать последнее сообщение. nerd-factor++
<mobilesfinks> я так и делал, всё равно там при обновлении ядра как то не получаются образы загрузочные (инитрамфс) поэтому я пока ядро и не обновляю - сервер далеко стоит.
<Henoxek> тоже нелюблю grub2 =\
<Henoxek> какой-то он переусложненный
<Henoxek> и онален
<Henoxek> противоречит философии unix, а именно - ручной и прозрачной настройке
<vladgobelen> ага.. вот я его и не юзаю
<mobilesfinks> а во фряхе - ставишь гмиррор, изменяешь флаг - что бы можно было изменения с рабочей ФС делать, добавляешь рабочий диск в массив(полностью без всякого нарезания разделов) и правишь fstab - перегружаешься и добавляешь в массив второй диск зеркала - и ВСЁ!
<mobilesfinks> груб2 для фенечек всяких, а нфиг они нужны на сервере?
<Henoxek> для феечек )
<mobilesfinks> ))
<mobilesfinks> всё пора обедать господа
<sharikoff> ugu
<sharikoff> v linuhe gemorniy mdadm
<Fredy_BackSlash> что-то я не могу понятиь как c aria2c можно выкачать сайт, опфия -м не работает
<Dim__> âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> Dim__! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Dim__> ïîñîâåòóéòå ïðîãðàììó äëÿ ubuntu ïîäîáíóþ 3dMark
<ubuntuhelp> Dim__! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Guest98208> ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> Guest98208! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Di_m> привет
<mobilesfinks> 0/
<Di_m> privet
<mobilesfinks> нормуль, по русски тоже видно
<chapt> господа, такой вопрос, как в гноме (кедах) запустить приложение, поддерживающее только 256 цветов? при условии что в иксорге стоит хай или труколор?
<ash_> не определяется звуковая карта
<ash_> нужна помощ
<Dim__> è
<Dim__> ïîñîâåòóéòå ïðîãðàììó äëÿ ubuntu ïîäîáíóþ 3dMark
<ubuntuhelp> Dim__! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Henoxek> ash_ ядро generic?
<jham> в гноме (в кедах)?
<chapt> jham: не важно в чем
<mobilesfinks> Dim_ поменяй кодировку, до этого заходил всё нормально было
<jham> chapt: а с каким приложением конкретно проблемы?
<Di_m> нормально?
<mobilesfinks> да, нормально
<Di_m> круто, но я не вижу
<mobilesfinks> )))
<jham> chapt: я не сталкивался пока. вроде как 256<truecolor
<Di_m> ладно писать буду через Mirc
<Di_m> а читать через веб
<Di_m> )
<jham> ужас
<chapt> jham: ну назовем его самопальным и специфическим, написано сторонним производителем, без него никуда, а производитель шлет с этим вопросом в сад
<ash_> не вижу звуковой карты в lspci
<Di_m> посоветуйте программу для ubuntu подобную 3dMark
<Di_m> хочу потестить на двух ос 32 и 64 ,bn
<SergeyIT> ash_, загляни в комп, может и там нет?
<Di_m> и заобно подобную Everest
<chapt> 256 < truecolor , приложение и не запускается, если в иксорге выставить 256 - все запускается, но акселерация видеокарты перестает работать )
<ash_> в лапте, пол часа назад паботала
<ash_> с live cd работает
<SergeyIT> ash_, в игрушки играл?
<chapt> Di_m: glxgears  - но это только оценить работает ли 3д ускорение
<ash_> skype
<romankrv> привет всем.  кто знает что случилось со скайпом на убунту 11,04 постоянно выбивает при старте  -- даже пороль не успеваю ввести -- автоматом закрывается прога
<ash_> и как то тихо перестала работать
<vladgobelen> romankrv: у всех почти так..
<Di_m> romankrv не знаю, у меня на 11 работает
<vladgobelen> romankrv: Мс как его купила и вдруг возникли баги.. Жди, может починят
<Di_m> последняя версия скайпа с их сайта
<vladgobelen> ash_: Причем на виндовых клиентах так же.. у половины работает у половины нет
<chapt> romankrv http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/voip/120044/
<jham> chapt: но я не пойму, это приложение не запускается или не правильно визуализируется? или это чисто теоретический вопрос?
<ash_> у меня звук совсем пропал
<jham> chapt: 12-цветные терминалы же работают в иксах )
<chapt> jham:  не запускается, если количество цветов больше 256
<ash_> и lspci карточку не видит
<chapt> устанавливать из за этого приложения 256 цветовой режим в иксах крайне не хочется, но пока другого выхода не найдено
<jham> chapt: скорее всего, где-то накосяченно в коде
<romankrv> <chap:  я эту статью читал    а только вот про линух там молчат как починить   или мы не можем это только они могут починить
<chapt> просто думаю наверняка есть решения, если даже оффтоп с версии хр это умеет
<chapt> jham:  наверняка накосячено, но исходников не имею и мне их никто не даст, а сам производитель ПО шлет лесом
<romankrv> да уж вечно куда микрософт влезет везде проблемы сцуко
<jham> chapt: можно в вайне запускать, если виндовсные бинарники есть )
<chapt> jham:  так написано это счастье как раз под линуха )
<romankrv> о вижу как починить на линухе http://blogs.skype.com/ru/2011/05/skypefixru.html
<chapt> просто думал может есть возможность запуска приложения из консоли с определенными параметрами
<romankrv> щас попробуем
<chapt> romankrv: http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/voip/120044/ если верить этому блогу, после запуска скайпа, тому файлу что убиваешь рид онли надо назначить )
<Di_m> ubunta работает с двухканальным режимом памяти или это аппаратно и ОС не касается?
<jham> chapt: попробуй с Xnest или Xephyк
<jham> Xephyr
<romankrv> ура работает
<jham> chapt: будет как-бы икс в иксах
<loov> как работать с ntfs разделами в убунту? имею ввиду сдвинуть - уменьшить-расширить разделы
<jham> chapt: типа Xephyr :1 -ac -screen 800x600x8 &  и потом DISPLAY=:1 твоя256колорэпп
<chapt> jham: спасибо за совет. буду пробовать
<jham> отпишись потом плиз
<loov> как работать с ntfs - разделами в убунту? имею ввиду сдвинуть - уменьшить - расширить разделы.
<jham> loov: если ты не сабоубийца - никак
<vladgobelen> loov: man mkfs
<loov> значит придется с винды да?
<jham> да
<jham> vladgobelen: классная шутка
<loov> вон же vladgobelen че то предлагает. значит есть возможность
<jham> хаха, дерзай
<chapt> я как то инсталятором убунты изменял размер ntfs  диска, когда после инсталяции винда не увидела этот раздел, едва не поседел :)
<loov> после установки 11.04 случилось вот что. все нормально, но когда захожу на другой аккаунт, то там пусто. просто обои лежат и всё. это наврено баг да?
<loov> но классический вход нормальный
<jham> ntfs драйвер на линукс разработан методом reverse engineering. если тебе дороги твои файлы - занимайся толко чтением с нтфс. если не дороги - пиши файлы. если не нужны - изменяй размер разделов с линукса
<jham> loov: это не пусто - это гном 3 не работает с твоей графкартой
<loov> а в 11.04 не гном 3 вроде
<jham> хм
<jham> тогда не знаю
<loov> на этом же пользователе работатет
<loov> *работает*
<loov> даже когда заново создаю пользователя. все равно пусто
<jham> аа. сорри. недопрочитал
<loov> ну баг наврено короче. придется просто ждать обновлений
<jham> можно логи почитать. не знаю, какие у тебя там тулы и оболочка
<loov> ммм. понятно
<jham> чё нибудь в .xsession-errors? не знаю где там гном ещё свои логи прячет
<loov> нету . ничего
<jham> аккаунт, на котором всё работает, использует тоже эффекты/композитинг с графическим ускорением?
<loov> да. все кроме что куба нету.
<jham> хм
<loov> ну ладно. я должен уйти. пока jham. спасибо за советы
<jham> удачи
<jham> блин.. нашёл решение..
 * jham гугл мастер )
<kirasirrr> Люди помогите. Есть usb-wifi TP-LINK TL-WN722n. Не работает. точнее команда lsusb его видит. Но на этом все и оканчивается. Пробовал сделать как тут: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=116468.0 но ничего не изменилось.
<victor0000> kirasirrr: ifconfig покажи
<victor0000> !paste | kirasirrr
<ubuntuhelp> kirasirrr: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<chapt> jham: - на рабочей машине, вроде как запустил это счастье, работает, но прога дома, поэтому попробую на ней эксперименты вечером
<kirasirrr> сейчас не могу потому что с этой машины и пишу только с под винды. Но помню что ifconfig показывает только eth0 и lo
<jham> kirasirrr: и sudo ifconfig -a
<kirasirrr> сейчас перегружусь посмотрю
<kirasirrr> По поводу TP-LINK TL-WN722N вот листинг http://paste.ubuntu.com/613675/
<victor0000> kirasirrr: iwconfig
<jlewka> подскажите, а как через самбу увидить  вкладку "безопасность" в свойствах папки на вин машине
<inkvizitor68sl> jlewka: chmod/chown ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> chattr ещё
<jlewka> inkvizitor68sl, хм
<jlewka> а если гуи?
<inkvizitor68sl> jlewka: зачем ?)
<inkvizitor68sl> а стоп
<inkvizitor68sl> а как ты эту вкладку увидишь с винды?
<jlewka> потмоу что это виндовая папка и вкладка
<jlewka> а мне кок раз таки нужно увидеть ее
<jlewka> из убунту
<jlewka> не подскажите?(
<trancecore> !fail | jlewka
<ubuntuhelp> jlewka: мы не знаем ответ на твой вопрос. 1-0 в пользу телезрителей
<jlewka> хм.. а как из убунты можно настроить доступ к виндовой папке, тоесть добавить список пользователей которым можно туда соваться? Адинский логин и пароль имеется
<NoNick> sudo fdisk -l
<NoNick> mount -t ntfs /dev/sda5 /mnt/windows
<Henoxek> обход авторизации хе-хе
<Henoxek> NoNick, а mount -t ntfs тоже самое что и ntfs-3g ?
<Henoxek> или первая команда только read-only?
<NoNick> помоему тоже самое
<NoNick> не проверял
<NoNick> если монтировать еще при инсталяции дистрибутива  в /etc/fstab пишет просто ntfs
<jlewka> NoNick, угу, ток вот папочка находиться на удаленном компе)
<NoNick> jlewka, так епте. правильно заданный вопрос содержит половину ответа
<NoNick> тогда так...
<Henoxek> cifs наверное
<Henoxek> mount.cifs как-то так
<NoNick> sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.0.1/dir/ /mnt/samba
<NoNick> или через fstab опять
<jlewka> нну я не про монтирование же спрашивал)
<NoNick> /192.168.0.1/dir/ /mnt/samba/ smbfs rw,uid=0,gid=1000,dir_mode=0775,file_mode=0664,username=username,password=пароль 0 0
<NoNick> таким образом для группы 1000 будет доступ в папку /mnt/samba которая фактически находится на удаленном виндовс
<jlewka> эт я знаю так и делую меня другое интересует
<NoNick> jlewka, так епте. правильно заданный вопрос содержит половину ответа
<Henoxek> <jlewka> хм.. а как из убунты можно настроить доступ к виндовой папке, тоесть добавить список пользователей которым можно туда соваться? Адинский логин и пароль имеется
<Henoxek> ааа
<Henoxek> надо удаленно управлять правами?
<Henoxek> наверное надо что-то типа mmc-клиента
<jlewka> ага
<C500> Henoxek - google: title: Samba - википедия
<C500>  <jlewka> хм.. а как из убунты можно настроить доступ к виндовой папке,
<Henoxek> C500 и?
<NoNick> ну наверное телнетом подрубаешься к виндовс машине и net use ...
<Henoxek> telnet? :D
<NoNick> ну не ссш же ))
<Henoxek> он отключен по дефолту в свежих виндах
<NoNick> включи ))
<Henoxek> и вообще он ж открытый =\
<jlewka> C500, много как, если убрать fstab то smbclient или через строку наутилуса, так smb://ip
<jlewka> Henoxek, mmc клиент есть под линь?
<jlewka> NoNick, ну телнет это не то...
<jlewka> а самба эт не умеет(
<jlewka> да и телнет не умеет копировать с удаленного компа
<jlewka>  точнее винда не умеет
<jlewka> доп софт не предлогать)
<Henoxek> думаю тут проще всего пойти на комп тот и выставить права...
<jlewka> нет, проще уж на виртуалке поднять винду и рулить правами от туда, но хочется через убунту же.
<Henoxek> ну можно и так
<Henoxek> можно еще поднять реактось)
<Henoxek> на виртуалке
<Henoxek> так нарушений лицензии не будет
<Brovik> замечено: чем больше углубляюсь в изучении линукса тем больше ненавижу мелкомягких и лично дядю била....
<Brovik> одно радует что за виндовс никогда не платил)
<Henoxek> у меня win 7 нахаляву лицензионка )
<Henoxek> msdn academic aliance
<Brovik> такой вот еще вопрос,менеджер закачек надо нормальный,можете что посоветовать? а то торентом на экс юа старые файлы фиг скачаешь
<Henoxek> я юзал d4x
<Brovik> спс
<trancecore> ммм... возможно ли вместо обоев всудрить консоль? но при этом чтоп остались панельки ?
<Henoxek> не знаю за что не любят билла
<Henoxek> норм дядька
<Henoxek> вот балмер фу
<Brovik> бил норм дядька? который можно сказать нажился на глупости рядовых юзверей
<Henoxek> ну и что
<Brovik> платить 150 баксов за уг под названием виндовс
<trancecore> в россии не поатят
<trancecore> платят*
<Brovik> ну некоторые платят
<Brovik> я вот недавно помог с компом знакомым(посоветовал сборку),собирать я должен был,но собрали в магазе,правда хорошо собрали....потом пришел племянник хакер и поставил туда кривую висту....но это полбеды....он еще и уговорил касперский лицуху на 2 коÐ
<Brovik> при чем знакомые больше 400 у.е. не хотели вылаживать за комп...сэкономили на жестком и видюхе...зато купили лиц касперский за 50 баксов...
<Lex_Sh> кошмар
<Lex_Sh> от кривых рук даже касперский не спасёт, это я тебе гарантирую
<Legal> Да уж - полный кошмар!
<C500> касперский лицензия)))))))
<C500> ы))))))))
<C500> я плакать
<Brovik> ага)
<Lex_Sh> жесть вообще
<Lex_Sh> я даже свой веник не активировал ещё
<Brovik> лол
<Lex_Sh> работает же
<Lex_Sh> обновы качает
<Lex_Sh> чё ещё надо
<C500> веник это что?*
<trancecore> никогда не понимал смысла антивирусов
<C500> ыы
<C500> удали убунту
<Lex_Sh> веник это censored seven
<C500> и поставь commodore
<C500> :DDDD
<Brovik> вирусы почти что и антивирусы))) разница в 4 буквах)
<Henoxek> o.O
<Henoxek> нет
<Lex_Sh> хз, я и там без антивиря сижу
<Henoxek> антивирусы более высокотехнологичны these days
<Lex_Sh> никаких винлокеров и прочей срани не попадается
<Brovik> как нет? касперский может файлы слить вообще без каких либо уведомлений...
<Henoxek> хотя аваст free и авира вроде adware
<trancecore> ну просидел я 9 лет на виндах, за всё это время тока 2-3 вируса было, а чтоп кормить антивирусу половину системы - это бред
<Brovik> ы
<C500> :DDD
<Henoxek> меня авира на венде жутко бесила
<C500> Тру хистори!
<Brovik> не,аваст мало ест и норм стоит
<Henoxek> играешь-играешь и тут бац она сворачивает
<Henoxek> и показывает свое рекламное окно
<Brovik> ы
<C500> Окно в Европу
<Brovik> абломчик (с)
<C500> или в чьюто попу
<C500> :D
<Henoxek> essential tools надо ставить
<Henoxek> =)
<C500> ууу
<Brovik> ))
<C500> ХАКЕРЫ!
<C500> дайте подержаться вам за руки!
<Brovik> не надо бегать по порносайтам и качать хрень с инета и будет счатье и порядок на диске)
<vladgobelen> ага.. если только не червь
<vladgobelen> или просто не зараженная программа
<Henoxek> поймать какой-нибудь .jar можно даже в линуксе
<Henoxek> зайдя на зараженный сайт
<C500> мм
<C500> на порно сайт
<C500> с зараженной flash
<Brovik> флеш отключить)
<Henoxek> флеш же не нужен
<C500> для порно сайта пригодится
<Brovik> лол
<C500> а как же смотреть последние обновления с xxx ?
<Henoxek> обновления? twitter )
<C500> а как же беркову будешь разматривать?
<Lex_Sh> гг
<Henoxek> http://twitter.com/#!/Elena_Berkova
<Henoxek> html 5
<XuMuK> ку
<XuMuK> а кто такая ета ваша Беркова? о_О
<Brovik> ема е ты че Беркову не знаешь?
<C500> http://bit.ly/lH387Z
<C500> вот тебе
<C500> сиськи
<C500> и не спасли =\
<only_you> каждій подросток должен знать беркову %)
<skai|offline> @voice C500
<C500> =)
<XuMuK> нет, знал бы, не спросил)
<C500> как стать миллионером в 17 лет?
<C500> и все сказали да ну на ....
<Brovik> женится
<Brovik> по расчету
<Brovik> ...на Берковой
<C500> Беркова не с богатой семьи
<XuMuK> only_you, ну я каг бэ уже не подростаг, потому могу и не знать)
<skai|offline> взять миллиард и истратить 999 тысчных из него
<Brovik> почему 999? можно 1 млн потратить всего)
<XuMuK> skai|offline, где?)
<XuMuK> взять, всмысле)...
<Brovik> в банке
<skai|offline> Brovik: половину надо истратить.иначе округление сработает и будут миллиардером считать
<Brovik> если дадут)
<XuMuK> ага, таг те его там и дали...
<C500> hex редактором
<Brovik> не,технически ты будешь мультимиллионером
<skai|offline> могут дать
<C500> в банкомате
<C500> поработай
<C500> :D
<Brovik> ы
<C500> и будет тебе счастье
<C500> на 20 лет строгача
<C500> xD
<Brovik> пижама в полосочку и небо в клеточку)
<skai|offline> XuMuK: спокойно дадут.пока ты не уточнишь, в валюте какой страны миллионы отвешивать.а то зимбабвийские доллары с инфляцией в миллион процентов - можно пару миллиардов за рубль получить
<Brovik> в лучшем случае
<XuMuK> или белорусскими зайчегами)
<Brovik> а в худшем это лесоповал где-то на крайнем севере
<C500> белорусы бедняги
<skai|offline> XuMuK: давай не будем обижать маленьких, но гордых
<C500> ихняя валюта обесценилась на 56 %
<XuMuK> да, жаль народ...
<C500> скупляют продовольственные товары
<XuMuK> skai|offline, а де я их обидел?
<C500> и технику
<C500> и водку
<Brovik> спички,мыло и соль сейчас там в цене
<skai|offline> XuMuK: а шо ты их валюту не уважаешь
<skai|offline> XuMuK: ей можно в туалете пользоваться.всяко польза
<C500> Водка всегда Будет валютой
<XuMuK> у меня девушка была белорусска... самая красивая девочка из всех, что я за свою жизнь встречал/видел...
<XuMuK> включая телег...
<C500> третей после нефти и бензина
<C500> XuMuK телеведущая?
<XuMuK> C500, при чом тут ведущая?
<skai|offline> лучшая валюта - демократия
<C500> нет
<C500> демократия
<C500> это десяток человек
<C500> которые правят страной
<C500> остальные рабы пашут на них. Прикрываясь демократией
<C500> и тупое стадо слушается
<XuMuK> а ты не можешь более развернутые предложения песать?
<skai|offline> демократия - это валюта, позволяющая конвертировать страны с заботой о населении в "свободные и демократичные" когда там нефть находят
<XuMuK> и поменьше юзать интер...
<C500> у меня окно 250 x 325
<C500> иди ка ...
<C500> мне так удобнее
<Brovik> печально
<skai|offline> !enter | C500
<ubuntuhelp> C500: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<C500> нет э
<C500> нет это прескорбно!
<Brovik> ща тебя бот забанит)
<C500> :)
<XuMuK> каг грицо, каго дерет чужое горе...
<XuMuK> растяни окно...
<XuMuK> да и вапще связи не вижу между шириной окна и нажатием интер через каждые два слова...
<XuMuK> ^DEMOSS^, ку
<C500> у меня <ENTER> перебит на пробеле
<XuMuK> и?
<C500> а пробел на <ENTER>
<XuMuK> пробелы то ты ставишь...
<Legal> - глючит Он
<Legal> ГДЕ найти список автозагрузки????
<XuMuK> Legal, гном?
<Legal> ДА
<Brovik> ну вот капсы пошли уже
<XuMuK> капс выключи, плиз, тут не слепыши...
<Legal> И по моему - он в произвольном порядке грузит...
<XuMuK> Legal, в система-настройки-автозагрузка не то?
<Legal> Да то, однако, я хотел бы изменить порядок автозагрузки, а там этого не дано...
<XuMuK> Legal, слипы ставь, перед тем что оттянуть хочешь и всё...
<Legal> Я не умею. :(
<Legal> _ это тиаймер на запуск?
<Legal> как?
<XuMuK> чо там уметь: перед коммандой ставишь sleep N&& где N - кол-во секунд, на которое хочешь отложить запуск даной комманды...
<Legal> Так
<Legal> sleep 10 "/home/legal/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/L2/L2.exe"
<Legal> Пробелы и прочие знаки в порядке?
<XuMuK> && забыл
<Legal> пардон
<Legal> попорбую... СПАСИБО!
<XuMuK> незачто... ет ты не линейку в автозапуск определил, случайно? о_О
<C500> :-D
<Legal> авторизатор Интернет это
<vladgobelen> автозапуск на линейку....гениально
<XuMuK> знал я одного такого... купил комп чисто чтобы в ВОВ играть...
<XuMuK> даже дрова не удосужилсо поставить
<Legal> Что так? Я дома, Интернет нужен всем домашним... Зачем замарачиваться на ввод пароля?
<XuMuK> эээ... а при чом тут вайн и вондовозский "авторизатор Интернет"?
<vladgobelen> XuMuK: вот я примерно с теми же намерениями покупаю ноут..
<Legal> Дак предоставляет так мне выход мой городской монополист...
<Brovik> я вов уже забросил)
<vladgobelen> только нужно рабочую видеокарту выбрать
<XuMuK> vladgobelen, молодец, чо тут скажешь...
<vladgobelen> Brovik: пфф.. я нашел проект, который нельзя заброситьь
<Brovik> и боты были и голду продавал,но поднадоело это все)
<Legal> Мне комп больше для работы нужен!
<vladgobelen> Brovik: http://rpgproject.net/ последний в мире сервер... я не смог устоять
<Brovik> оо 1 хроники)))) ванила епта)
<vladgobelen> дадада
<vladgobelen> сервер чинят ><
<Brovik> там эти были супер
<Brovik> вроде воины
<Brovik> нагибали всех
<vladgobelen> не
<Brovik> а кто?
<C500> вопрос конечно сексуальный... но как откатить систему на 5 минут назад ?
<vladgobelen> СРы и СС
<Brovik> а точно
<vladgobelen> Brovik: лучники и маги в основном
<Brovik> лучники
<Legal> какие блин воины
<C500> омг
<skai|offline> C500: заюзай бекап, который ты сделал 5 минут назад
<C500> воин
<C500> спс
<Legal> вы ПРАВИЛА ЧАТА читали???
<C500> skai|offline можешь дать команду?
<vladgobelen> Brovik: присоединяйся, как поднимут) Это весело
<skai|offline> @voice Brovik vladgobelen Legal
<Brovik> кстати кому нужен рабочий бот для вов?) проплата на 2 месеца еще есть(за небольшую плату)
<C500> это не WOW канал
<skai|offline> @kban --user Brovik 84600 коммерция - на собственном сайте
<Brovik> ок
<Legal> !щз
<XuMuK> тоже хотел спросить, каг ето зло связано с сабжем канала...
<Legal> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff, nAgoHaK
<skai|offline> @kick Legal а глаза протирать тебя мама не учила?
<vladgobelen> C500: ну почему же.. я хочу конкретно запустить убунту на конкретном ноуте для конкретной программы
<vladgobelen> C500: и пока мне на мой вопрос никто не ответил
<C500> потому что WOW это не тема канала
<skai|offline> vladgobelen: я чтото не вижу описание конкретного ноута
<vladgobelen> skai|offline: хм.. ну не конкретный ноут, а конкретная видеокарта.. ноут могу показать.. сек
<skai|offline> vladgobelen: или спрашивай конкретно, имея ноут, или не выпендривайся
<vladgobelen> skai|offline: нахрена бы я покупал ноут, если я не знаю как он заработает?
<C500>  skai|offline посоветуй Бекап утилиту?
<skai|offline> C500: прямые руки.спасает всегда
<Lex_S> rsunc
<Lex_S> rsync*
<C500>  skai|offline согласен
<vladgobelen> skai|offline: Задача: запустить игру на интел 4500 на убунту
<C500> посоветуй
<XuMuK> rsync, deja bup
<C500> ..
<XuMuK> dup то есть...
<vladgobelen> пока никто не знает - пойдет ли
<Lex_S> что за игра?
<C500> vladgobelen поставь Windows CON System :)
<vladgobelen> Lex_S: l2c1..
<skai|offline> vladgobelen: бери и запускай
<Lex_S> а, я хз
<C500> WINE - RULEZZ !
<vladgobelen> skai|offline: Если не пойдет - ты мне деньги не будешь возвращать
<C500> xaaxxa
<C500> этот проект тебе ничего не должен
<C500> ты сам ставил Ubuntu на свой страх и риск
<C500> читай FAQ
<C500> =)
<skai|offline> vladgobelen: сначала дай деньги мне, потом говори о возвратах.или подучи русский язык в части значений слов "возврат" и "возмещение"
<Lex_S> вообще, для игр я держу второй(третьей) системой винду
<vladgobelen> C500: Вот и я о чем. Потому я дождусь того,  у кого 4500 и кто поможет протестить.. для начала
<skai|offline> vladgobelen: дык иди на форумы линейщиков
<skai|offline> \
<Lex_S> :D
<skai|offline> тут в твою родную с1 играешь только ты
<vladgobelen> skai|offline: причем тут линейка? Она идет под вайном. Мне интересна работа убунту с видеокартой
<skai|offline> нормальная работа
<vladgobelen> Вот когда протестируем, тогда и посмотрим..
<XuMuK> бери нвидию и не ошибешьсо
<vladgobelen> XuMuK: дорого
<C500> skai|offline посоветуй
<C500> пож
<vladgobelen> XuMuK: нужен ноут за 12-15к
<C500> их тут куча
<skai|offline> vladgobelen: сходи в магазин.тут вроде никто не продавал
<XuMuK> vladgobelen, мне "к" вапще ни о чем не говорит)
<vladgobelen> skai|offline: Извини, здесь решают проблему по вопросу юзера. Не офтопь пожалуйста.
<XuMuK> за 300 евров игровой комп?)
<XuMuK> гг
<Lex_S> с радеоном лучше не бери если собираешься юзать линукс)
<XuMuK> шутниг)
<vladgobelen> XuMuK: к это общепринятое обозначение "кило"
<C500> Это не канал покупки ноута
<vladgobelen> XuMuK: тоесть тысячи.. 12-15 тысяч рублей
<skai|offline> @kban --user vladgobelen 86400 за постоянный и унылый тролинг.
<C500> И даже не Магазин на Диване!
<XuMuK> vladgobelen, я не про тысячи, а вапще про рубли...
<Lex_S> за такие деньги тока нетбук можно взять
<C500> бот жестко карает
<XuMuK> skai|offline, покарай его, за бота))
<XuMuK> гг
<C500> вопрос
<C500> стоит крон
<skai> !enter > C500
<ubuntuhelp> C500, please see my private message
<skai> !v > C500
<C500> стирает и удаляет по 15 гигов в день, долго ли проживет винт?
<XuMuK> чо за "v"?
<XuMuK> !v > XuMuK
<ubuntuhelp> XuMuK, please see my private message
<chapt> войс, предупреждение
<chapt> наверное
<XuMuK> аа
<Lex_Sh> оно самое
<C500> 0.=.=
<skai> C500: погугли про smart и узнаешь, долго ли еще жить ему
<C500> ок
<chapt> упс, что то я разговорился, сейчас еще и мне под горячую руку влепят :)
<Legal> Как связать протокол (magnet) с deluge???
<XuMuK> chapt, да вроде тебе не за что...
<Lex_Sh> есть тут ктонить кто юзал kde 4.6.3 + ati catalyst 11.5 ?
<XuMuK> я нет, вапще ати избегаю...
<skai> Legal: в опциях, если версия поддерживает уже магнет линки - есть галочка ассоциаций.иначе только через гугл и костыли
<Lex_Sh> в кеды зайти не могу(
<chapt> Lex_Sh: а что пишет?
<Legal> Ок
<Lex_Sh> ну появляется окно логина, логинюсь, экран моргает, и снова это же окно логина
<chapt> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow
<Lex_Sh> да про это я знаю)
<chapt> ну загрузись в рекавери моде, в хорге поставб веза драйвер и стартани
<chapt> а потом глянь в логах на что xorg  ругается
<Lex_Sh> он сегфолтится
<inkvizitor68sl> кто меня хайлайтил всуе?
<inkvizitor68sl> Legal: чего хотел ?
<XuMuK> последние полчаса вроде никто
<XuMuK> ето опов кастовали...
<XuMuK> валшебниги, мать их)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: он тупил.не обращай внимания
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<Lex_Sh> http://pastebin.donnet.ru/view/3495922 kdm.log
<inkvizitor68sl> поеду в Розу тогда, до вечера усем
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а давай
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: удачи
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, пока
<Legal> inkvizitor68sl: В интернет кликаю по ссылке, а в ответ - с (magnet) ни связана ни одна программа... :(
<inkvizitor68sl> Legal: трансмиссия и делюга умеют их
<inkvizitor68sl> в браузере тип ссылки к приложению привяжи
<XuMuK> Lex_Sh, а дбас перед иксоргом запускаецо?
<Lex_Sh> конечно
<Legal> у меня делюга
<Lex_Sh> и consilekit
<Legal> пробую...
<Lex_Sh> о*
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: если версия нужная.он же по старинке не назвал ни версии, ничего.все должны либатсралом угадывать
<XuMuK> либотсрал или все таки либастрал?))
<XuMuK> первое канешн позабавнее)
<skai> либатсрал
<inkvizitor68sl> inky@laptop1:~$ aptitude search sexy
<inkvizitor68sl> p   libsexy-dev                     - collection of additional GTK+ widgets - he
<inkvizitor68sl> p   libsexy-doc                     - Collection of additional GTK+ widgets - do
<inkvizitor68sl> p   libsexy2                        - collection of additional GTK+ widgets - li
<inkvizitor68sl> вот
<inkvizitor68sl> это всё таки самое забавное
<inkvizitor68sl> лан, довечера
<inkvizitor68sl> ушел
<XuMuK> ку
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а кикнуть себя за флуд?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: гордый самурай?
<Legal> skai: версия чего Вам нужна???
<skai> Legal: мне - мне ничего.а тебе - делюги
<Legal> ааа - Deluge 1.1.9
<Legal> ubuntu - 9.10
<XuMuK> ого)
<XuMuK> старая добрая коала)
<Legal> Да - старше - у меня хуже (комп древний)
<skai> она не добрая.она кармическая
<Legal> ближе к телу...
<Legal> теме...
<Legal> есть ли варианты?
<skai> обновить делюгу
<skai> они ро магнит вспомнили тока к 1.2.* версиям
<Legal> О-О
<XuMuK> Legal, тебе же инки сказал, свяжи в браузере расширение с программой...
<Legal> пробовал
<Legal> не нашел
<Legal> где...
<skai> XuMuK: не поможет, если прога не понимает магнит ссылки
<XuMuK> ааа, вон видишь чо грят, обнови делюгу свою...
<Legal> пробую - sudo update deluge
<Legal> Так?
<XuMuK> skai, слушай, у тя шелл какой? не zsh случайно?
<skai> не
<XuMuK> тада надо ждать артуса...
<XuMuK> Legal, нет
<Legal> Похоже - для кармика нету новой версии - такое бывает?
<XuMuK> Legal, запросто
<Legal> жаль
<XuMuK> поставь из git/svn или скомпиляй в /opt
<Legal> ??? -      тёмный лес...
<Legal> ладно
<XuMuK> Legal, собери сам, говорю...
<Legal> пробую перезагрузку - автозапуск на слипп...
<XuMuK> [Raiden], во) тока что смотрел, када ты последний раз чтил нас своим присуцтвием)
<XuMuK> [Raiden], ку)
<XuMuK> [Raiden], у тебя же zsh шелл, не?
<[Raiden]> ку )
<[Raiden]> Да, но настраивал довольно давно
<XuMuK> [Raiden], можешь мне zshrc скинуть?)
<XuMuK> [Raiden], mail@xumuka.net
<[Raiden]> могу, погодь
<XuMuK> cgc
<XuMuK> спс
<[Raiden]> проверяй
<XuMuK> дома, спасибо)
<[Raiden]> Я тут немного по своему инфу расписал про установку гном3. Может пригодится кому
<[Raiden]> http://raiden-ut.blogspot.com/2011/05/how-to-install-gnome-3-on-ubuntu-1104.html
<skai> мало инфы
<skai> доделай и боту скормим
<[Raiden]> Ну, как будет не лень )
<[Raiden]> в других\заграничных руководствах нету  gnome-themes и многие кто ставил увидели гном3 ваще без темы... Меня включая.
<[Raiden]> Я даже чуть на федору не убежал
<XuMuK> [Raiden], на 3м гноме тоже сидишь?)
<XuMuK> Nor8, ку)
<Nor8> Ку )))
<[Raiden]> Ну да, второй день
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ку )))
<[Raiden]> ку )
<Nor8> XuMuK: Кагдила? )))
<Nor8> Убунту реконструктором пользуется кто-нибудь?
<[Raiden]> не приходилось. Но где-то видел подробный мануал по другой фигне UCK
<[Raiden]> убунту кастомизейшен кит
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: А то хочу дистр с 39-ядром, а собранное ванильное лагает
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> я сча пользуюсь этим http://liquorix.net
<XuMuK> Nor8, супер) ща за дочкой поеду)
<XuMuK> каг сам?
<Nor8>  XuMuK: Вполне)))
<NoNick> Nor8, http://ubuntunews.ru/articles/upgrade-ubuntu-11.04-linux-kernel-to-2.6.39.0.html
<Nor8> NoNick: Спасибо, не проверил ППА, там не часто обновляют
<[Raiden]> а на том ппа не ванильные разьве?
<XuMuK> ооо) +100500 новый видег вышел)
<XuMuK> давно не было)
<Nor8>  XuMuK: Что за видег? Видео драйвер?
<XuMuK> Nor8, http://bit.ly/kPH7pY
<[Raiden]> видеодрова тут своевременно обновляются https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере для нвидии.
<Nor8> XuMuK: Вы меня простите, но этот небритый молодой человек с проколотыми как у представителей секс-меньшинств ушами, не произвел на меня никакого впечатления. Мало того, я думаю, что он неадекватен! )))
<XuMuK> Nor8, ну, мужиг, тебе не угодишь © ))
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> XuMuK: Я, конечно, не сторонник Петросяна с его излишне "академичным" юмором, но и я-ля камеди клуб юмор мне тоже не близок )))))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Сватовский реп хорош, быстро реагируют на новинки, но  иногда и бетки собирают )))
<[Raiden]> ну, да.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Не бетка случаем их последняя сборка?
<[Raiden]> может быть
<[Raiden]> меня это устраивает, я их раньше сам качал с фтп нвидии
<[Raiden]> а так автоматика.
<[Raiden]> Я немного нетерпеливый в плане софта )
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: +1 , только я их реп в натти прикрутить забыл )))
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Я сам сторонник прогресса )))
<XuMuK> а кто нет?)
<Nor8> XuMuK: Не будем показывать пальцем )))))
<XuMuK> [Raiden], няшный у тя какой zshrc))
<XuMuK> даже переделывать не буду)
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: У сусе есть тоже свой сборщик кастом-дистра, можно прям на сайте собрать. Плюс им за это! )))
<[Raiden]> Да, слышал. Они в общем-то молодцы. И мне в их дистре некоторые моменты больше нравятся.
<[Raiden]> я бы сказал она на шаг впереди убунты по юзерфрендли )
<Nor8> +1, но сам дистр тормозит иногда )))
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Кстати, эмеральд заработал
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Но только путем добавления ППА )))
<[Raiden]> Я тут вчера видел хавту как откатить компиз до 8.х
<Nor8> Собрали энтузиасты
<[Raiden]> если что
<Nor8> Тоже видел ))
<[Raiden]> ок
<Nor8> Да уже не нужно, все и так работает
<[Raiden]> я на гном3 переехал вчера. Гибкости компиза конечно нехватает.
<[Raiden]> А так работает вполне
<[Raiden]> говорят можно классик сессию ег ос компизом юзать - не пробовал ещё
<[Raiden]> играюсь в гномшелл )
<XuMuK> [Raiden], зацени скрин)
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Ты не перключил в классик?
<[Raiden]> не
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0527/h_1306502875_75e98556d1.png
<Nor8> Норм ))
<Nor8> Щас вернусь))
<xoveax> У всех с календарем в убунте все в порядке? У меня текстом значится "Пятница 27 май 2011", а в самом календаре среда 0_o
<NoNick> у меня пятница
<[Raiden]> у меня ок
<[Raiden]> может сам мышой среду выделил
<xoveax> http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/6927/out1ogv1.png
<xoveax> бля..
<xoveax> ступил
<[Raiden]> )
<XuMuK> гг
<XuMuK> не тот месяц?)
<xoveax> да...
<[Raiden]> в ГШ интегрирован с  эволюшеном
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0527/h_1306503592_523ba703a4.png
<xoveax> [Raiden], у тебя какая ось?
<[Raiden]> расширениями оно уЖе не такое страшное
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0527/h_1306503017_5dbf94ebbc.png
<[Raiden]> убунту\гном3
<xoveax> хм.. а гном нормально поставился?
<[Raiden]> Ну, да, после некоторого гугления. http://raiden-ut.blogspot.com/2011/05/how-to-install-gnome-3-on-ubuntu-1104.html
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Cairo docks будет, интересно, с 3-им работать?
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> сча посмотрю )
<[Raiden]> xoveax: может оно и не надо, к осени 3.2 версия будет явно прямее. )
<xoveax> )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А то кайро штука интересная и удобная )))
<xoveax> к тому моменту как я освобожусь, думаю уже будет 4.0 =)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Кстати, сборка 39-го вроде норм
<[Raiden]> xoveax: из мест не столь отдаленных? :)
<Nor8> )))
<xoveax> [Raiden],  пока нет, но практически скоро уже да. 21 го призыв (
<[Raiden]> ясно
<Nor8> xoveax:  Шо за грусть, зольдат!? ))) Один год всего служить )))
<[Raiden]> как раз к лтс релизу )
<[Raiden]> гг
<xoveax> Без железа ?! Это мука не выносимая. Думаю книжками затариться хотябы..
<[Raiden]> или когда он там
<[Raiden]> сча вроде мобилки разрешают
<[Raiden]> хотя незнаю
<Nor8> Разрешают вроде
<Nor8> xoveax: Куда призвали хоть?
<xoveax> Пока еще не известно.
<XuMuK> до "частилища" хер узнаешь, куда тя пошлют...
<Nor8> xoveax: Ничего, год без компа, читать научишься, на людей живых посмотришь )))
<go8765> привет всем. есть немного странная просьба про либреофис. может кто может подобрать пароль. а то я забыл пароль от документа, а на моем слабом компе мне обещают его подобрать через десять тысяч дней..
<XuMuK> ты запарил уже...
<Nor8> go8765: Все штатные экстрасенсы в отпуске
<XuMuK> ССЗБ
<Nor8>  XuMuK: Тсс.. не спугни тролля )))
<go8765> ясно
<[Raiden]> кайродок работает, хотя при том что в гномшелле есть я даже незнаю нужен ли.
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0527/h_1306504280_23b41952dc.png
<XuMuK> go8765, вот попробуй нам объяснить, на кой хер ставить пароль на доки на домашнем компе, да ещё такой, который запомнить не можешь? о_О
<Nor8> Raiden]: Ну это если в классик переключишься )))
<XuMuK> вот хоть убей, я етого понять не могу...
<[Raiden]> с классик будет норм
<Nor8> XuMuK: Не пытайся там логику найти ))))
<XuMuK> да я как то особо и не пытаюсь)) просто мотив интересен))
<XuMuK> Райден, чо то хотел щас затестить квирк, а он на знцешечку залазить не хочед... пичалька
<go8765> XuMuK: там и вправду логики было не много... я просто хотел попробовать создать файл с паролем, а потом забыл его снять(
<Nor8> XuMuK: Нету там мотива))))
<[Raiden]> квик в 11.04 кривой. Не релиз.
<XuMuK> у мну арч щас)
<go8765> XuMuK: мотив был где-то на уровне повышения ЧСВ(
<[Raiden]> да и сам квирк тоже в общем не самая прямая программа. У меня 4.0.2 долго работал. В 11.04 не могу прямо собрать его.
<XuMuK> там вапще чо нить прямое есть?)
<XuMuK> релиз, блин)
<Nor8>  
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> Xubuntu вполне прямой )))
<go8765> ну да ладно... там не было впринцыпе особо уникальной информации... проще я так понял погуглить и найти всё опять..
<[Raiden]> ну, если не юзать юнити, квирк, и откатить компиз с девелоперской ветки , на 8.х. То 11.04 прекрасен :)
<Nor8> ахахах
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Я поставил Хубунту, потом поставил гном, самый минимал, добавил реп эмеральда и вуаля! Он прекрасен! ))))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: И всегда можно вернуться на XFCE )))
<go8765> Nor8: а я поставил хубунту и сверху опенбокс)
<[Raiden]> выбор среды штука мучительная
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> наплодили (с)
<XuMuK> [Raiden], я оказываецо зобанен) поетому квирк не залазиет))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Хубунту удивил и работает стабильно. Удивил настолько, что ставил все по дефолту, тему, иконки
<[Raiden]> у меня другие пробелмы с версией из репов
<XuMuK> сними бан, плиз, с 95,61,171,120))
<[Raiden]> цвета не подхватывает системные и вылетает при закрытии
<Nor8> XuMuK: За что это тебя? ))))
<XuMuK> Nor8, да ет давно))
<[Raiden]> хфце хорош, спору нет
<XuMuK> за обходы бана)
<XuMuK> который, имхо, я не заслужил)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Норм, но не хватает компиза, привык к нему ))))
<XuMuK> [Raiden], cнимишь, не?)
<[Raiden]> тут банов дофига
<[Raiden]> какой твой? :)
<XuMuK> 95,61,171,120
<XuMuK> [Raiden], там несколько моих) но остальные прокси, таг что пох)
<[Raiden]> нету вроде такого
<XuMuK> а по xumuk/XuMuK ?
<[Raiden]> тоже
<XuMuK> жесть
<[Raiden]> может тебя забанити на сервере, а не на канале )
<[Raiden]> и*ли
<[Raiden]> а вижу.
<XuMuK> вот и потестил квирк)
<XuMuK> оо
<[Raiden]> 1 мин
<XuMuK> ну и как же они меня?)
<XuMuK> ето либо артус, либо скай)
<XuMuK> ыы
<[Raiden]> вроде всё, если только бот помнит, я не помню ег окоманды )
<XuMuK> они хотели типа пол испании зобанить чтоль))
<[Raiden]> !unban *!*@*95.61.*
<XuMuK> промазал)
<XuMuK> @
<[Raiden]> @unban *!*@*95.61.*
<[Raiden]> давно тут небыл...
<XuMuK|KvIRC> еее)
<XuMuK|KvIRC> [Raiden]: ух ты какая няшная ава у тя))
<[Raiden]> )
<XuMuK|KvIRC> а как поставить?)
<[Raiden]> настройки - идентификация , вторая закладка.
<[Raiden]> можно локальный файл, можно хттп линк
<XuMuK|KvIRC> Settings а дальше куда?
<[Raiden]> первый пукт. идентифи наверное
<[Raiden]> у меня рус
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0527/h_1306506065_582ff79e08.png
<XuMuK|KvIRC> [Raiden]: ага) дома) спс)
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: слушай, какой, оказываецо, няшный клиентело квирк))
<[Raiden]> там ещё автоиндент есть для ников
<[Raiden]> по маске сообщения от никсерва
<[Raiden]> он вообще удобен, только не всегда прямо работает )
<[Raiden]> и все меню редактируются\расширяются
<XuMuK> да ет я просто не тем ником же сначала зашол) потому вручную делал, а так то я выставил уже)
<[Raiden]> цвета, шрифты всё меняется если надо
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: а чо ет ты блог на блогспоте завел?) чо, некуда вордпресс организовать?) он намного няшнее)
<[Raiden]> ну и окна отделяются, можно смотреть на два канала )
<XuMuK> surprise
<[Raiden]> Да я вообще не хотел блог вести. Это так, тест. Иногда что-то кидаю туда.
<[Raiden]> этих блогов и так слишком много )
<[Raiden]> вот 1 попался вчера по убунте http://www.urbanbuntu.ru
<aleksei`> всем привет
<sharikoff> й
<XuMuK> какая там буква tgz распаковывает?)
<XuMuK> ку
<nemo__> терминал
<XuMuK> о_О
<XuMuK> ето ты к чему ващще?
<[Raiden]> zxvf
<[Raiden]> или sudo apt-get install unp
<[Raiden]> перловый скрипт распаковки всего
<nemo__> ваще ребенок написал""
<XuMuK> во) z ето то что я хотел узнать)
<sharikoff> XuMuK: tar xvf архивчег.tar.bz
<XuMuK> спс)
<XuMuK> sharikoff: тока он не tar.bz, a tgz
<sharikoff> а разница
<nemo__> как установить звук в 11.04 skype
<[Raiden]> bzip2вроде j , хотя может отменили обязательное указание ключей - я незнаю
<XuMuK> да я уже через гуй распаковал)
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: тока то что ты ссыль дал, я сделал, ничего из описаного не появилос нифига(
<[Raiden]> ты про гном?
<[Raiden]> сорь, меня отвлекают, какая из сылок )
<[Raiden]> сс*
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: да, про http://www.urbanbuntu.ru/
<[Raiden]> а.. я имел в виду что блог нашелся этот. А что там написан оя не делал. Кроме ...
<[Raiden]> http://www.urbanbuntu.ru/2011/05/22/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0-%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%88%D0%B8%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B9-%D0%B4%D0%BB%D1%8F-gnome-3/
<[Raiden]> а блин. Ты так выразился непонятно
<[Raiden]> gnome-shell --replace надо или релогин
<XuMuK> я сделала альт+ф2 r, ето тоже самое
<[Raiden]> ну, у меня работает )
<[Raiden]> моЖет распаковал как-то криво, путь не тот. Я ставил не в хомпапку , а глобально.
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0527/h_1306509043_bb75cad071.png
<XuMuK> ииихааа))
<XuMuK> не туда распоковалсо просто))
<XuMuK> щас ввсё гуд))
<[Raiden]> ок )
<XuMuK> клёво та как)))
<[Raiden]> если гном твик тул свежий есть, то можешь ставить все расширения какие найдешь, а в нем вкючать\отключать
<XuMuK> http://goo.gl/I3N40
<[Raiden]> а он вроде в репах свежий сразу
<[Raiden]> угу )
<[Raiden]> вот ещё глянь. http://www.urbanbuntu.ru/2011/05/09/c%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B0-%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BC-%D0%B2-gnome-3-%D1%87%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%B7-%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%BD%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5-theme-selector-%D0%B2-ubuntu-11-04/
<[Raiden]> такая фигня )  http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0527/h_1306509307_54cf9a51bc.png
<[Raiden]> ещё бы правила для окон, что на каком столе пускать.
<[Raiden]> и ГШ был бы конфеткой совсем.
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: зацени прикол)) http://goo.gl/AKwva
<[Raiden]> Ну, забавная фотка. Н осмешного не вижу )
<shenmue> ку
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: ну я и не говорил, что она смешная) просто присмотрись что лежит рядом с сигами)
<XuMuK> shenmue: ку)
<[Raiden]> сигареты надо выпилить из своей жизни. Это гораздо проще чем кажется. И сделать надо только 1 вещь
<[Raiden]> не курить
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> модно сделать две
<shenmue> и не дышать
<shenmue> можно*
<[Raiden]> Ну, это не смешно. Одно естественное нужное для жизни, а другое вдызание продуктов горения, да ещё за свои деньги.
<[Raiden]> сорь если что. Я бросил и теперь достаю всех )
<XuMuK> да не, всё правильно)) я сигареты не заряженые тоже только после еды курю))
<Aceler> Не заряженные это как?
<XuMuK> эээ... забудь)
<lifeless_> ку всем
<XuMuK> ку
<trancecore> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<oles_> привет
<victor0000> oles_: привет
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: а про вордпресс подумай) он намного няшней и конфигурабельней чем блогспотиг))
<[Raiden]> ой нет, я не вебкодер и мне вообще не интересно размещать что-то в инете.
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: вот смотри, я от нечего делать создал, потому что на канале ютюба просили обьяснить как андроид-внц настроить)) http://xumuka.net/blog/
<[Raiden]> ни фотки, ни личную инфу, ни даже мысли о линуксе - я их могу и на форуме убунты разместить )
<[Raiden]> а фотки передать в любой момен тс винта, кому хочу.
<[Raiden]> я наверное слишком поздно к этому всему приобщился.
<oles_> народ поясните как cuda работает, она может одновременно гонять расчеты на карте и графику выводить?
<[Raiden]> или незнаю. Общаться через блоги и т.д. тоэе не хочу. тройки чатов выше крыши и рилтайм. А не для рилтайм теже чаты пейджеры и почта.
<[Raiden]> кажись офтоплю )
<[Raiden]> oles_: да, можно.
<Aceler> oles_: может, а а чём проблема? Ну, кроме того, что cuda вообще не может графику выводить
<oles_> [Raiden], а как это реализовано, часть процессоров отдается под обработку вычислений а часть на графику?
<oles_> и кто за этим следит
<Aceler> oles_: драйвер
<XuMuK> oles_: вроде да... там определенное кол-во куда ядер, которые могут использовацо как выч-ые мощности, но какое то число ВСЕГДА только на графику пашут...
<Aceler> Видеовывод сам по себе не требует вычислительных мощностей
<Aceler> И не часть процессоров, а один процессор занимается разными участками памяти — он же векторный
<oles_> Aceler, ну а если запустить параллело какойнить 3д бенчмарк?
<Aceler> Точнее, не один процессор, а все конвееры, их там много
<Aceler> oles_: то бенчмарк будет тормозить. И.О. К.О.
<XuMuK> ты где у меня слово процессор увидел?
<oles_> то есть там реализована многозадачность чтоли?
<[Raiden]> oles_: это уже не ко мне, многозадачность видимо есть, как реализована незнаю.
<oles_> или бенчмарк будет на проце обсчитываться в таком случае
<oles_> центральном всмысле проце
<[Raiden]> про бенчмарк я пропустил - релогин был
<oles_> [Raiden], Aceler, ну а если запустить параллело какойнить 3д бенчмарк?
<[Raiden]> ну будет выполнятся
<[Raiden]> на видеокарте или как написан
<[Raiden]> можешь слить в общем брутфорс мд5 хэшей на куде и бегать в урбан террор в это время. Незнаю правда будет ли лагать ) но делать так можно.
<[Raiden]> кроме кряков хэшей я ничего под линукс с приенением куды не встречал
<oles_> [Raiden], так если там многозадачность то кто за ней следит, должен быть планироващик какойто
<[Raiden]> ну может и есть. может в драйвере. А как работают две лили три игры одновременно? :)
<[Raiden]> кто распределяет ресурсы видюхи
<[Raiden]> я невкурсе в общем как именно
<SOVA> Всем привет, подскажите что делать; на ubunte не так давно, много чего не знаю. стоит 10,10, запускаю виндовскую игру .exe файл (worms2 устанавливать не нужно, так запускаться должен), wine ошибку выдаёт, так что открываю Q4Wine, открываеться окно приветствÐ
<oles_> [Raiden], ну за доступ к устройству драйвера отвечает операционка вроде она же и рапределяет ресурсы, а вот как она поступит если на видеокарте уже чето считается и она к этому не имеет никакого отношения вобщем - вопрос
<shenmue> !wine
<ubuntuhelp> Программа для запуска Win-приложений в Linux.Установка и Настройка здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine и также на офф. канале #winehq см.также !winetricks
<Aceler> oles_: тебе знакомо понятие векторного процессора?
<shenmue> вопрос. выпиливаем тотем. пропадают превьюшки кинцов. как бе их включит скажем в влц?
<oles_> Aceler, довольно смутно
<Dimka> !winetricks
<ubuntuhelp> winetricks — это быстрый, хотя и не идеальный скрипт для загрузки и установки распространённых исполняемых библиотек, иногда необходимых для запуска программ в Wine. Подробней: http://goo.gl/8uPoL
<[Raiden]> shenmue:
<shenmue> [Raiden],
<[Raiden]> незнаю какой смысл выпиливать тотем. Лишний плейер врятли может как-то помешать
<[Raiden]> можешь посмотреть это http://code.google.com/p/ffmpegthumbnailer/
<shenmue> тормозааааа.... вот и выпиливаю
<shenmue> зачем он такой нужен
<[Raiden]> Хм
<Antiban> Можно один вопрос не в тему
<Antiban> Можно один вопрос не в тему
<[Raiden]> попытка не пытка )
<[Raiden]> превью вроде не делаются постоянно, при первом открытии.
<shenmue> [Raiden], ттем более в lxdm ставить тотем ...
<[Raiden]> а..
<Antiban> Прошу не бананить
<shenmue> ты же антибабанен?
<[Raiden]> мне сложно представить железо которому надо лхде. Это наверное что-то времен п2 или п3 максимум.
<[Raiden]> Хотя не будем о вкусах )
<[Raiden]> ну или можно поболтать
<Antiban> Где найти активированную навител для explay 925 весь нет перерыл
<[Raiden]> фиг знает. Порегайся на каком-нить крупном форуме про всё и спроси там
<[Raiden]> может быть http://forum.ru-board.com
<[Raiden]> за одно там в андеграунде и варезнике поройся
<Antiban> Райден был я там
<Antiban> Придется руками ключ опять делать...
<oles_> и как ты его руками делаешь
<[Raiden]> Это уж вы в привате обсуждайте
<oles_> ))
<oles_> а что сие знание подсудно?
<Antiban> Есть у нави построение ключа с привязкой к фирме например texet tx и далее набор из кода устройства и серийного номера
<Antiban> Все меняю тему
<XuMuK> Antiban: я бы ещё посмотрел на http://dreamprogs.net
<Antiban> Спасибо там я не был
<XuMuK> офигенный сайт, там есть всё и с таблетками
<shenmue> гг... аватарка гифка. там чубрик как раз под музыку дрыгается
<SOVA> Благодарю всех за помащь, установил wine, + флешь плеер виндовский, всё пошло, как буд-то там и было! :)
<[Raiden]> мои поздравления
<[Raiden]> пойду тоже чем-нить время убью
<Dim__> привет
<alexzulu> шалом.
<Dim__> как дела?
<XuMuK> кто нить знает как  вылечить крякозябры в вайне?
<Dim__> в почему у меня плюсик перед ником?
<Dim__> посоветуйте программу для тестирования компьютера gjl гигтег
<Dim__> под ubuntu
<alexzulu> XuMuK, поставь шрифты для него.
<XuMuK> как?
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: всё, теперь я для ирки буду однозачно юзать квирка)
<alexzulu> хотя по идее он сам должен был их установить.
<Dim__> типа Everesta есть?
<alexzulu> XuMuK, квирк рулит.:)
<XuMuK> ага, запилил бы его кто нить под гтк 3 ещё, цены б ему не было))
<Dim__> нашел в убунте программу, написано тестирование системы - она?
<alexzulu> XuMuK, ну не зря с к начинается. н гтк его никто не перепишет.
<narada> куда могло деться свободное место на диске?
<XuMuK|KvIRC> [Raiden]: а как ты сделал, чтоб у тя окна так близко друг к другу были при нажатии винкея?)
<narada> пробовал искать большие файлы, от 10 мб - нашёл максимум на 2 гига
<narada> а пишет что занято все 10
<XuMuK|KvIRC> виртуалки стоят какие нить
<[Raiden]> Незнаю, может 1 из расширений - потом посмотрю или просто потому что окон несколько
<XuMuK> ку
<edik_> 11
<Legal> Чем может помочь ruby домашнему пользователю?
<Maratich> автоматизировать чегонибудь
<Maratich> как нибудь
<Maratich> даже не знаю как
<Legal> уже хорошо
<Legal> а... я только вчера начал разбирать его работу с файлами... - запамятовал...
<Legal> :)
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: а как сделать, чтоб квирк открывал ссылки?
<XuMuK> а то щас тока есть опция копирования в буффер...
<Aceler> Legal: metasploit написан на RoR.
<Maratich> Legal: интеграл вон помог же всяким преподам матана  - они интегралом сгибали проволочки  и вылавливали шляпы из луж
<Maratich> тоже как домашним пользователям
<Legal> Maratich: не по теме - :(
<Maratich> \\
<_GerarD_> Кто нибудь сидит на LinuxMint??
<_GerarD_> Как обновиться с Джулии до Кати?
<_GerarD_> Хммм... тишина
<_GerarD_> Странно что то
<yurau_> _GerarD_: уехали на дачу
<vdrandom> а что странного? вот если бы ты про генту спросил или про арчик, тебе бы сразу ответили :) а про убунту и минт тут редко говорят :)
<vdrandom> а вообще - ты бы погуглил их форумы-вики или что там ещё
<yurau_> в убунте все просто по умолчанию
<r1za4> всем привет
<vdrandom> впрочем, ты можешь обновить минт до новой убунты
<vdrandom> :)
<r1za4> кто подскажет как мне перекодировать из расширеня ogv в avi?
<_GerarD_> понятно
<_GerarD_> А такого рода вопрос?
<_GerarD_> Посоветуйте какой нибудь аналог DBConvert FormWizard for MySQL под убунту
<yurau_> _GerarD_: а что он делает?
<yurau_> _GerarD_: есть 2,5 проги
<_GerarD_> yurau_ http://soft.mail.ru/program/dbconvert-formwizard-for-mysql
<yurau_> _GerarD_: майскуэльадмин, вторая на сайте маэскуэдя, третяя в репозитарии
<nexxxt> ку
<_GerarD_> yurau_ чёт ты мне фигню советуешь
<yurau_> какой вопрос такой ответ
<yurau_> а ты фигню спрашиваешь :)
<nexxxt> _GerarD_: чё нитак то?
<yurau_> не нужен этот генератор форм. сейчас сайты на движках и на фреймворках пишут
<_GerarD_> yurau_ я тебя дал ссылку на описание программы, и оно отнюдь не совпадает с описание мускул админа... коль не знаешь, лучше промолчать!
<nexxxt> и руками иногда
<yurau_> я просто нехотел удалять набранный текст )
<_GerarD_> Ну хотя, это как по мне...
<_GerarD_> Да, вот только за дипломную на готовом движке меня по голове не погладят
<yurau_> они дураки потомучто
<yurau_> готовый движек еще как настраивать надо
<yurau_> под конкретную задачу
<nexxxt> и еще нужно сдать 6 фотографий и 5 тыс баксов
<yurau_> а если требуют прогу писать. тогда пиши где интересно и таинственно
<_GerarD_> Это ты понимаешь, и я! А препод мне скажет где база которую построил ты сам? Где формы
<nexxxt> на php например
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: там в настройках есть обработчики урлов.  только может не работать в зависимости от версии. фф туда впиши и $0
<nexxxt> или на питоне
<yurau_> напиши модуть к движкую
<yurau_> свои таблицы и все такое.
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: CTCP ERRMSG ответ от XuMuK [~XuMuK@unaffiliated/xumuk]: Sorry, your DCC GET request can't be satisfied: Нет файла с именем 'linVSms.png' (размером "любой")   - путь до файла кривой.
<yurau_> спроси сколько ему таблиц надо. столько и создай :)
<nexxxt> придумай свой язык программирования
<nexxxt> и напиши сайт на нем и базы тоже
<nexxxt> и продай это все ораклу
<yurau_> точно :)
<yurau_> надеюсь препод будет доволен
<SergeyIT> случше мелкософту
<nexxxt> а диплом тебе потом домой принесут, как Джобсу и Гейтсу
<yurau_> в Сколково поедешь ..)
<nexxxt> кремний копать
<yurau_> весь
<nexxxt> лопатой
<yurau_> детской
<nexxxt> :-) не успел
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Твой мануал по установке гнома рабочий? А то помнится, подобный мануал систему убил разок )))
<[Raiden]> Ну, у меня сработало
<nexxxt> исключение не есть правило
<[Raiden]> работает, сча даже какие-то обнвоки приходили на гном твик тул
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Компиз с ним не работает?
<nexxxt> компиз уже со всем работатет
<nexxxt> даже с -------
<[Raiden]> с гномшеллом нет, с классической сессией вроде работает, судя по инету. ТОлько надо ключик какой-то.
<SergeyIT> компиз не нужен
<[Raiden]> классик вариан тпускается если только видюха не тянет гшелл
<nexxxt> компиз зло
<vdrandom> гномощель тоже не нужна
<[Raiden]> компиз был очень удобной вещью я считаю. И сча в общем тоже )
<nexxxt> правильно, консоль наше всё
<nexxxt> а ещё счеты есть
<Nor8> [Raiden]: +1, а что за ключик?
<nexxxt> и калькулятор, если без граф-интерфейса никуда
<nexxxt> :-)
<vdrandom> калькулятор на графической морде?
<vdrandom> зачем? :)
<Nor8> nexxxt: SergeyIT: Компы помощнее купите себе, а потом поговорим про компиз ))
<nexxxt> ну чтоб цифры видеть
<vdrandom> ок!
<vdrandom> кнопочки с цифрами - это так архаичненько
<vdrandom> ностальгичненько то есть :)
<[Raiden]> да не помню. сам нагуглиш или вспомню - скажу. в гконфе или дконфе ключик
<nexxxt> Nor8: core 2 quad +4gb Ram+gf260GTS -есть предложения?
<[Raiden]> на ресурсах арча много тем про всякие твики гнома3. Она там быстро появился...
<SergeyIT> Nor8, так мне он действительно не нужен, даже на супер компе ))
<Nor8> nexxxt:  Прикрути компиз и наслаждайся красотой графического отображения эффектов
<nexxxt> у мну и так это все есть
<nexxxt> и уже давно
<Nor8> SergeyIT: Это субьективно всё
<nexxxt> еще 9.10х64 стоит и все путем
<SergeyIT> Nor8, от задач зависит....
<Nor8>  nexxxt: Хотя 10.04 поставь
<Nor8> хотя бы*
<nexxxt> на ноуте стоит
<nexxxt> с него и пишу
<nexxxt> и тоже все путем
<nexxxt> :-)
<Nor8> SergeyIT: Для больших загрузок всегда можно отключить и компиз и лишние плюшки, а так глаз радует
<SergeyIT> Nor8, не радует )
<nexxxt> Nor8: так тебе самому, по ходу, железо менять нужно
<nexxxt> если не тянет
<nexxxt> линейку не дам
<nexxxt> хотя могу
<[Raiden]> кое-что новое нащупал в гном3. Ctrl+Shift+Alt+R: Запуск и завершение записи скриншотов .  Врое виде создает в хомпапке с расширением webm
<[Raiden]> *видео
<Nor8> SergeyIT: Если не радует, тогда не ко мне. Тогда к психотерпевту. ))))
<SergeyIT> Nor8, к психотерапевту надо некоторых разрабов отправлять ;)
<nexxxt> а что от компиза толку? ламерам красивости показывать? я ваще на icewm работаю.
<novns> у третьего гнома есть оддно важное отличие от юнити
<[Raiden]> Обьяснять долго
<novns> *одно
<nexxxt> хотя сейчас на гноме
<nexxxt> но всегда кеды нравились
<nexxxt> до четвертых
<novns> разработчики гнома, в отличие от каноникал, прислушиваются к мнением пользователей
<[Raiden]> во первых плавненько и красиво, во вторых всякие способы перехода на столы и окна. Я вообще до компиза столы не юзал (эксп\десктоп валл\скалле).
<[Raiden]> + всякие правила для окон как открываться, на каком столе
<[Raiden]> иметь флаг поверх всех или нет
<[Raiden]> хотя вы конечно кроме кубика там ничего не заметили
<nexxxt> в любом dm прописать можно
<[Raiden]> пропиши в метасити
<novns> а компиз, к сожалению, не годится под линупсками
<nexxxt> я им почти не пользуюсь
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну так гном для всех дистров, а юнити только для убунту. Отзывов в разы меньше, учитывая то, что половина сразу в классик режим переходит. :-D
<novns> сильно тормозит чужой опенгл
<[Raiden]> функционально как вм с компизом может только опенбокс и квин посоперничать.
<[Raiden]> имхо
<[Raiden]> и может быть fvwm ^)
<nexxxt> а в айсе все можно указать
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Квин хорош, даже очень, но немного тормозной
<novns> [Raiden], а нужна ли эта функциональность?
<[Raiden]> 1. у меня не сильно тормозит  , 2. можно временно выключать , 3. что тормозит можно пускать скриптом выкл\вкл компиз.
<novns> примерно как мыльница встроенная в велосипед
<[Raiden]> 4. в в 10.х ветке можно будет работать без огл, как в метасити
<novns> наверное один раз в жизни пригодится
<novns> а так мешает только
<nexxxt> или кофемолка в пылесос
<[Raiden]> там опенгл теперь плагином
<nexxxt> вроде как есть, но вот зачем?
<[Raiden]> лучше иметь чем не иметь (с) песня.
<Philipp2007> А ни кто не пробывал uninty из 11.04 удалять? не накроет это систему?
<[Raiden]> я вот кофе натуральынй не варю.
<novns> удалить не выйдет, там какие-то зависимлости
<[Raiden]> Но кофемолка у меня есть, ещё мейд ин ссср
<novns> но запускать необязательно
<nexxxt> компиз относительно недавно появился, а столы и все такое еще в 2000 были
<nexxxt> и все работало и неплохо, между прочим
<[Raiden]> в общем, предлогаю вместо флуда писать не: компиз не нужен , а : МНЕ компиз не нужен.
<[Raiden]> и всё будет ок )
<nexxxt> я после винды офигевайтунг слегка был
<Nor8>  nexxxt:  Онотолей Вассерман пользуется до сих пор вин98, это его дело, но на дворе 21-ый век! )))
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: +1
<novns> кстати, в 7-й винде клёвый лаунчпер
<novns> *лаунчер
<nexxxt> кто-то до сих пор на счетах считает и без канализации живет
<Nor8> вин 7 норм, но все-равно плосковата, компиза не хватает )))
<novns> Nor8, он же там есть
<nexxxt> а в россии 21 век не наступит никогда
<seed22_> да вы что, товарищи!
<seed22_> да у нее же исходник закрыт!!
<seed22_> да как так можно!
<[Raiden]> запускалки и иконки одновременно хорошая идея...
<novns> seed22_, и что?
<seed22_> :)))))
<nexxxt> у кого?
<seed22_> у семерки
<nexxxt> у вин7?
<seed22_> да я шучу)
<seed22_> да
<nexxxt> угу
<nexxxt> и медвед - президент
<[Raiden]> но сча кто-нить скаЖет что ланчеры на панелях не нуЖны
<Nor8> novns: По эффектам вин 7 масимально похожа на эффекты Хубунту, но ХФЦЕ обгоняет ее даже )))
<novns> с нетерпением жду wayland
<novns> Nor8, причём здесь эффекты
<Nor8> С нетерпением жду порта Steam под линукс ))))
<novns> просто удобно пользоваться
<nexxxt> разговор об эффективности
<[Raiden]> компиз эффективней управляет окнами чем вин7
<nexxxt> а винда - максимум задротен
<seed22_> вот вы взъелись на винду
<nexxxt> вчера реестр от говна чистил из-под линуха
<nexxxt> ёблишен системен
<novns> nexxxt, я вообще говорил о интерфейсе, о панели виндовой
<seed22_> :))
<[Raiden]> а вот панель задач в гном2 это конечно штука устаревшая и явно содранная с предыдущей винды
<novns> а реестры - другая тема
<SergeyIT> со страхом жду следующую LTS (
<vdrandom> чего боишься?
<[Raiden]> её можно заменить на docky или dockbarx (как в вин7).
<XuMuK> кто-нить знает, каг исправить вот такое? http://goo.gl/IMIkw
<nexxxt> не бойся, она как смерть, придет, хочешь ты того или нет.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Не, это хп содрал )))
<novns> [Raiden], а я пробовал всякие docky
<SergeyIT> vdrandom, чего накрутят по дефолту ?!
<novns> некоторые может и приближаются, но работают медленно
<Nor8> XuMuK Версия вайна какая?
<novns> отзывчивость интерфейса - тоже важная штука
<XuMuK> wine-1.3.20
<_GerarD_> почему при изменении конфига mysql он дико тупить начинает
<Nor8> XuMuK: Обнови до 1.3.21
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: увидел 2 мои мессаги?
<novns> а когда куча всего в системе написана на нешустром питоне или там на моно, вообще
<_GerarD_> я всего одно изменение делаю, чтоб он светил везде а не только в локалхосте и все, не запускается
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: нет, сори) тут дочка мультеги смотрела, что мне пришлос перегружать комп))
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ну и сам стим перезагрузи, может глюканул ))
<XuMuK> нет, тоже самое
<nexxxt> XuMuK: а во что играешь?
<nexxxt> HL?
<XuMuK> nexxxt: в Call of Duty
<Nor8>  XuMuK: У меня 20-ая версия в самой игре глючила так, что пришлось откатиться на 19-ую
<nexxxt> а стим там при чём?
<XuMuK> при том
<nexxxt> или в Black Ops на стиме все?
<nexxxt> у мну остальные есть на винде:-)
<nexxxt> чисто для игр держу
<XuMuK> тоже самое + фотошоп и флеш
<nexxxt> угу, только дрим какой-то и еще пара прог
<hivemind> hift
<[Raiden]> ест ькто с гном3? что это дает не пойму: Ctrl+Alt+Tab: Диалог переключения универсального доступа
<nexxxt> я на ней боюсь всерьез работать
<hivemind> Не, у меня второй гном
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: доступ кнопками в бару)
<[Raiden]> всё допер
<nexxxt> XuMuK: погодь, а вальве причем в CoD?
<XuMuK> nexxxt: через стим серверы ищет
<nexxxt> zcyj
<nexxxt> ясно
<nexxxt> гемор придумали, но valve к стиму какое отношение стали иметь?
<Nor8> nexxxt:  Очнись, вальве и есть стим )))
<XuMuK> а стим чья по твоему поделка?
<velessky> Тоаприщи. кто поможет?=)Вожусь, понять не могу.
<velessky> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0527/h_1306524973_f62ee9a5a3.jpeg
<velessky> как то, что на рисунке не прозрачное - сделать прозрачным?
<vdrandom> псевдопрозрачным?
<Nor8> velessky: Или поменяй в элементах управлениях стиль или никак
<vdrandom> никак :)
<velessky> *****....Вот нафига тогда делать такую каку?
<velessky> Цвет менять - бестолку
<velessky> там где аплеты цвет 1, где их нет-другой
<velessky> С прозрачностью вообще весело
<Nor8> velessky: Так удали ее вообще, поставь общее меню, будет одна иконка и все
<velessky> Все равно. кривой апплет погоды, менюшки справа и пр
<velessky> похожу пора уходить со старичка гнома -.-
<[Raiden]> гномовский апплет?
<Nor8> )) Cairo поставь, достойная замена ))
<velessky> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/6160013.png
<[Raiden]> есть ещё не аплет , а этот
<vdrandom> velessky, включи прозрачность панели с композитным вм.
<vdrandom> настоящую прозрачность :)
<velessky> Увидел этот скрин. возбудился, решил сделать похожее
<[Raiden]> каноникаловский ланчер
<[Raiden]> с погодой
<[Raiden]> забыл как зовутся
<velessky> Только вместо бгомерзких юнитей - 2-й гом.
<Nor8>  velessky: Голова через пол дня заболит от такого)))
<velessky> гном*
<velessky> <Nor8> именно по-этому поставил серую обоину, а не Ч.б.Не там глаза мозолит и более приятная
<Nor8> )) Поставь чОрную и иконки тоже чОрные )))
<velessky> и буквы чорные)
<velessky> Решил глянуть на Фаензу
<velessky> поставил.Бгомерзко
<vdrandom> фаенза и еквинокс классные
<vdrandom> и в терминале танго-цвета
<velessky> Не она мила, ниче не скажу
<velessky> но то что пришедшее в пиджин сообщение никак не отображается-уныло
<nexxxt> а если панели самому замутить какие нужно?
<nexxxt> делов не на долго, зато ощущение какое
<nexxxt> :-)
<velessky> <nexxxt>Нет, как вариант конечно можно....
<[Raiden]> а мне нравится фаенза. все другие иконки как бы имеют разное содержимое и соотв разный размер
<[Raiden]> а фаенза всегда ровные квадратики
<velessky> <[Raiden]> зато постоянно приходится тыкать на пиджин и смотреть что пришло или нет
<[Raiden]> тут сразу видно какие не из фаензы http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0527/h_1306525672_ae07626b26.png
<XuMuK> гг
<XuMuK> http://goo.gl/WFP2P
<nexxxt> что это?
<nexxxt> новый гном?
<[Raiden]> угу )
<nexxxt> пипец, дайте кеды 3.5
<velessky> Химик, да-да)
<velessky> Пипец, дайте е17 -.-
<nexxxt> или миг-25
<vdrandom> XuMuK, древний боян ._. правда, адрес некошерный. кошерный - у Каганова
<velessky> нормальное е 17...-.-а не бодхи или Сбоян...-.-
<nexxxt> на худший случай
<Nor8>  XuMuK:  Это ты кого так приложил? )))
<vdrandom> velessky, его же забросили, нет?
<velessky> <vdrandom> Ес, но его красоты это не отменяет.Топаз тому доказатльство
<nexxxt> пойду спать, второй день на алкоголе
<velessky> <nexxxt>приятных сновидений и мягкую телк...подушку.
<XuMuK> Nor8: никого)
<[Raiden]> новй гном может расширяться. НУ , как фаерфокс расширениями. Я думаю их много накопится + какие-то править можно , кто яву знает. В общем всё буде ток, через годик-два. И вид будет...
<[Raiden]> на любой вкус
<vdrandom> velessky, удобство>>красота
<[Raiden]> а юнити я боюсь останется ещё одним де для который мал окому нужен )
<[Raiden]> хотя может я ошибаюсь
<velessky> <vdrandom> он удобен)
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: они разве на жабе?) а есть мануальчег как создавать?)
<[Raiden]> есть примеры. Сча может найду
<nexxxt> velessky: спасибо:-)
<velessky> <[Raiden]> это как в видио?"Нужная иконка у меня на головке члена"
<vdrandom> velessky, там чудовищные конфиги, если мне память не врёт
<velessky> <vdrandom> а ты посмотри)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Как он по ресурсам, много жрет?
<[Raiden]> вот тут например http://blog.fpmurphy.com/2011/04/gnome-3-shell-extensions.html
<vdrandom> velessky, мне даже pekwm конфигурировать лень было
<velessky> ELive Topaz - глянь
<vdrandom> после xml в Openbox.
<[Raiden]> да так же примерно.  Сча ещё част ьпрограмм на гтк2... Это немного влияет на обьем в памяти )
<[Raiden]> у кого 2+ гб беспокоиться точно неочем )
<vdrandom> а для чего можно память приспособить?
<vdrandom> вот у меня 8 гигов памяти :) приятно, но куда такое количество пристроить, чтоб с пользой работали, а не простаивали?
<SergeyIT> vdrandom, может кому подарить ;)
<[Raiden]> фиг знает. можешь сделать рамдиск, и вынести туда логи, темп, профил браузера :)
<velessky> МНЕМНЕМНЕ.....хочу 8-мь гигов)
<[Raiden]> может где-то ускорение будет и меньше обращений к хдд
<Nor8> vdrandom: Подключи свою машину с научному боту
<[Raiden]> соотв хавту можно нагуглить
<Nor8> vdrandom: Поможешь вычисления сделать
<Philipp2007> Кстати на счет рам-диском большой прирост скорости ели временные файлы вынести?
<[Raiden]> preload ещё есть смысл поставить, жор памяти правда будет не сильный или даже незаметный
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Даже при 2-х гигах от прелоада смысла нет, а на 8-ми он и даром не нужен
<Philipp2007> Судя по использованию памяти убунту с гномом достаточно 2 гигов за глаза. Вопрос как остальным распорядится. Баз данных не держим. Виртуалки не крутим. Больше даже мыслей нет
<Maratich> у меня 1.7ГБ ОЗУ доступно со старта ноута.
<Maratich> имеет ли смысл preload ?
<Maratich> со старта гном хочет 600мб занять
<Nor8> Maratich: Что то много, 600 то
<Nor8> Maratich: 315 и не более после старта
<Maratich> 10.04 x64
<Nor8> И то говорят, много мол это )))
<Maratich> libreoffice autostart
<Maratich> наутилус со старта 160мб жрет
<[Raiden]> что-то вроде префетч в винде
<Maratich> из этих
<[Raiden]> прирост незнаю, обращение к хдд уменьшиш )
<vdrandom> вот я о рамдрайвах тоже подумываю. Просто как бы попроще туда кеши все завернуть :)
<Maratich> изза такой работы с ОЗУ линукс с прелоадом быстрее садит ноут чем без него?
<go8765> XuMuK: я извеняюсь за подробности, но я вспомнил свой пароль к документу либреофиса. пароль был - "1" всего навсего :)
<Maratich> о
<Maratich> а там секреты есть?
<go8765> нет
<Maratich> дай файл, вдруг сбу-шный
<Maratich> или фсб-шный
<Maratich> блин :(
<go8765> я просто хотел создать документ с паролем
<[Raiden]> почитай про тмпфс , а кэши незнаю, скриптом при загрузке, пуст ьпапки переносит а на старое место делает симлинки.
<[Raiden]> или как-то так
<Nor8> Maratich: Не знаю, что ты там накрутил, но наутилус жрет 20-30 мб
<[Raiden]> тмпфс просто удобный вариант создат рамдиск
<vdrandom> про тмпфс в курсе, /tmp у меня там давно живёт
<Maratich> ну в панельке есть боксы выпадающие - они могут кушать ВНЕЗАПНО ?
<go8765> кстати rox-filer никте не пользуется ?
<vdrandom> зачем?
<go8765> *никто
<vdrandom> очеивдно, таки никто
<vdrandom> очевидно, да.
<go8765> vdrandom: просто тут говорят что наутиус 200 метров кушает, а rox должен быть полегче
<Maratich> ну еще есть рабочий стол с иконками ))
<vdrandom> а зачем иконки на десктопе?
<vdrandom> вы его так часто видите?
<Maratich> да
<Nor8> Привычка от венды, иконки на деске )))
<Maratich> не только
<[Raiden]> 4 окна наутилуса запущено, ну и икноки на столе... кушает 55мб
<Maratich> не я один юзаю
<[Raiden]> 200метров - это кто-то загнул
<Maratich> х64 влияет на жор ?
<[Raiden]> да
<Maratich> загнул
<Nor8> Maratich: Поставь авн или кайро и все иконки будут сразу на нужном месте
<Maratich> 170 мб
<[Raiden]> то что я сказал это х64
<SergeyIT> запустил в гноме Крузадер - отъело 23Мб
<vdrandom> вроде как 64 эффективнее память использует, не?
<vdrandom> SergeyIT, а остальными кедосервисами?
<[Raiden]> еффективней осваивает )
<Nor8> 64-битная версия, гном жрет 22 мб, без всякиз оптимизаций
<Maratich> хрень какая то :( 10.04 ?
<SergeyIT> vdrandom,   какими?
<seed22_> линуксом не пользуются - им занимаются :)))
<vdrandom> kdeinit вроде, и ещё какими-то
<vdrandom> кедософтины обычно ещё ворох процессов создают при запуске
<Maratich> krusader 48mb ест
<SergeyIT> vdrandom, так  это все вместе 23 - а что там запускается я не в курсе
<Nor8> Maratich: Да причем здесь крусадер то? ))
<Maratich> в ответ на (23:13:15) SergeyIT:
<Maratich> для сравнения
<Maratich> ок, как переоптимизировать всю эту хрень можно?
<hookah> алилуйя! всем ку
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0528/h_1306527389_c1708afdb8.png
<Maratich> добридень
<[Raiden]> чесно говоря впервые посмотрел сколько весит наутилус
<[Raiden]> сколько у вас памяти если не секрет )
<Maratich> ща
<[Raiden]> если 32бит ос и ест ьхотя бы 512мб рам, это не должно особо волновать
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Вот ведь парадокс, а я на хфце прикрутил от гнома системный монитор, удобнее он )))
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Информативнее
<[Raiden]> А я наоборот, гномовский иногда проц ест конкретно
<vdrandom> top
<vdrandom> ftw
<[Raiden]> а так да, гномовский поудобней
<Maratich> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0528/h_1306527525_3db406feae.png
<Maratich> как то так :)
<hookah> по мне htop лучше всех
<Maratich> для меня +
<Maratich> 1
<Nor8> Maratich: 1700 памяти это как? полторы планки? )))
<hookah> )))
<Maratich> ноут
<Maratich> 256 под Radeon 3200
<Maratich> самый дешевый ноут с 15.6
<Maratich> и без GMA 4500
<Maratich> годичной давности
<Nor8> Maratich: Еще раз, сколько планок и какого обьема?
<[Raiden]> в твоем случае хоть 170х4 , у тебя 50% рам забито. Вон выше товарищь хочет 8гб рам чем-нить забить и правильно делает.
<Maratich> DDR2-800 1GB
<Maratich> ой
<[Raiden]> а минимализм нужен... Когда нужен )
<Maratich> 2GB планка
<Maratich> гнездо еще свободно
<Maratich> мне остаток съедает хромиум и
<Maratich>  /или мозилла
<Nor8> Maratich: Ты как ставил, разделы сам создавал?
<[Raiden]> вообще 170 что-то многовато
<Maratich> да
<Maratich> ext4
<[Raiden]> а хромиум, многие минималисты ставят, но он только по ифейсу такой, рамы жрет больше чем опера или фф.
<Maratich> хромиум меньше тупил у мну при большем жоре
<[Raiden]> Ну, это да.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Жрет много, факт
<Maratich> а хром воще нафик
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Но рабаотает ровно, а фф4 прихрамывает
<[Raiden]> Некотоыре забывают что память использовать эффективно - значит всю. Т.к. 1 из самых быстрых компонентов.
<Maratich> ну мне еще параллельно плюшками заниматься то хочется
<[Raiden]> главное только выгружать из неё ненужное, для более важного, что вполне происходит автоматом.
<[Raiden]> без всяких пилений
<Nor8> Maratich: Что там у тебя в автозапуске, небось ерунда всякая?
<Maratich> wicd
<Maratich> parcellite - менеджер буферов обмена
<Maratich> libreoffice
<Maratich> ejecter
<Maratich> блюпуп
<Maratich> с ключами там всякое
<Nor8> Вот ведь дилемма, обоину подобрать нормальную ))) Никогда бы не подумал))
<Maratich> что это такое - Обновление пользовательских папок ?
<Nor8> Maratich: К гному никаких плюшек не прикручивал?
<Maratich> такая команда - xdg-user-dirs-gtk-update
<Maratich> например?
<SergeyIT> Nor8, юзай Малевича )
<vdrandom> Maratich, это, наверное, в зависимости от текущей локали каталоги переименовываются
<vdrandom> Downloads->Загрузки и т.д.
<Maratich> как в suse - открыть терминал из контекстного меню
<Maratich> аа
<vdrandom> идиотский, тупой, совершенно бессмысленный скрипт
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: ну чо, видно щас аву?)
<Maratich> ну еще 2 панели
<Maratich> как на скриншоте было видно
<Maratich> тема mist
<Maratich> bootchart надо?
<hookah> XuMuK: ку
<Maratich> показать
<hookah> давненько )
<XuMuK> hookah: ку)
<XuMuK> ага, минуты две)
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: теперь ок
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: оки)
<XuMuK> как те?)
<XuMuK> забавный, скажи же)
<Maratich> всем пока, я разделы менять
<Maratich> свободно лишних 40 гиг, надо к home добавить
<Nor8>  XuMuK: Ты проблему со стимом решил?
<XuMuK> Nor8: нет
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ладно, я тогда пойду, постреляю, ибо у меня все работает ))))
<XuMuK> во что?:
<Nor8>  XuMuK: Не в код )))
<XuMuK> ну и зря
<Nor8>  XuMuK: Мышь там тормозит, а компилять с патчем не хочу. Да и код у меня блэк опс, а предыдущий
<Nor8> не блэк опс*
<XuMuK> ну так и я не в блекопс, а в модерн фигачусь)
<XuMuK> точнее фигачилсо) блекопс мне не понравилсо... но тоже есть, если чо))
<Nor8> XuMuK: Модерн, да, но мышь все-равно немного медленно отрабатывает. Написали, что в 21-ой версии что то с мышью пофиксили, может поможет. Обновление придет, тогда посмотрим
<[Raiden]> 21 версии чего?
<XuMuK> Nor8: давай из под венды порубимсо) я не гордый)
<XuMuK> вайна походу
<[Raiden]> а..
<Philipp2007> а как в sftab прописать монтирование ramfs ? В консоли так получается: mount -t ramfs -o size=1024m ramfs /media/ramfs а в fstab вроде бы по другому надо прописывать?
<[Raiden]> у меня через тмпфс
<[Raiden]> tmpfs /media/ramdisk tmpfs size=384M,nr_inodes=10k,mode=777 0 0
<[Raiden]> как по другмоу сам гугли.
<[Raiden]> 384мб в примере
<Philipp2007> попробую tmpfs на ramfs заменить. Пойду по простому пути ))
<[Raiden]> если твою строку разобрать то...
<[Raiden]> ramfs /media/ramfs ramfs  size=1024m  0 0
<[Raiden]> или как-то так
<Philipp2007> Вот сейчас и проверю
<[Raiden]> что  куда типфс  опции
<XuMuK> sharikoff: тут?
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: кууу)
 * XuMuK вызывает inkvizitor68sl
<Philipp2007> [Raiden], спасибо. работает.
<trancecore> '
<vdrandom> `
<trancecore> !key
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='key'
<trancecore> !fail |ubuntuhelp
<ubuntuhelp> ubuntuhelp: мы не знаем ответ на твой вопрос. 1-0 в пользу телезрителей
<trancecore> вот так то ^^
<_GerarD_> я обновился
<new_user> всем привет! помогите пожалуйста
<new_user> уже 5 ра ставлю убунту и каждый раз одно и тоже - зарузчик граб не ставится
<new_user> всё зависает наконце установки
<new_user> при предложени установки граба в другой радел из списка - никаких изменений не происходит
<[Raiden]> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-7vph-MUKS9k/TdPQwxUm8HI/AAAAAAAAAV0/XbLPYS-AMtQ/s1600/linux114.jpg
<[Raiden]> когда ставишь груб в другйо раздел, не в мбр, предполагается , что хочешь грузить его чем-то ещё
<He3Hauka> люди хеп ми плиз
<[Raiden]> например загрузчиком виндовс
<[Raiden]> как это делается сам погугли
<He3Hauka> убунта не ставится уже 5 раз одна и та же трабла
<[Raiden]> почему виснет - незнаю
<He3Hauka> граб не ставится
<[Raiden]> не сталкивался
<hivemind> На 2.1 ведроиде можно файлы по блюзубу передавать без сторонних программ?
<Nor8> He3Hauka:Диск проверь
<trancecore> я так и не понял че там незнайка творит
<He3Hauka> диск проверить? а чо его проверять если  убунта на флешке или диске даёт одинаковый результат - обдлом с грабом
<He3Hauka> убунта не до конца устанавливается - установка обрывается на установке загрузчика граб
<Nor8> He3Hauka: Знчит, проверь куда он тебе груб прописывает
<[Raiden]> а мд5 имиджа может проверить
<He3Hauka> куда бы я не указывал   реультат одинаковый
<[Raiden]> или пробуй ставить груб руками. Есть инфа как ег овосстанавливать
<He3Hauka>  обраы уже  не раз скачаны
<He3Hauka> образы*
<[Raiden]> ставь на другое устройство, а вбиосе выбери с чего грузиться
<He3Hauka> так в том то вся и канитель ... ставл галочку продолжить без установки граба и ничего не происходит
<[Raiden]> что-то ещё я не могу сказать , т.к. нету ни кодов ошибок, ничего
<Nor8> He3Hauka: Ты яем загрузочный образ создавал?
<[Raiden]> значит дело не только в установке груба? :)
<Nor8> чем*
<[Raiden]> alternate установщик попробуй
<[Raiden]> текстовый
<[Raiden]> и перед записью проверь имидж
<He3Hauka> загрузочный образ скачал ( раза 4) - образы есть на дисках и на флешке - результат везде одинаков
<[Raiden]> или давай какие нить симптомы типа текста ошибок
<[Raiden]> Ну не хочешь не проверяй
<He3Hauka> и как я тебе их могу дать?
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu.GRUB-Legacy how-to: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub_legacy для Восстановление !grub-repair для Интерфейса !grub-iface Начиная с 9.10 используется !grub2
<[Raiden]> !grub2
<ubuntuhelp> Это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Вся информация тут: http://goo.gl/gR60c см. также !grub-splash
<Nor8>  He3Hauka: Другие системы на диске есть?
<He3Hauka> кстати другие дистры  ставятся с грабом бе проблем
<[Raiden]> пробуй ставить груб руками, с лайва
<He3Hauka>  венда  есть
<He3Hauka> хп
<[Raiden]> ты говоришь , что, если пропустить установку граба , то дальше устанвока тоже не идёт.
<[Raiden]> ?
<He3Hauka> ага именно
<[Raiden]> Если так, то дело ещё в чем-то или вообще не в грабе.
<He3Hauka> и сейчас я даже в винду попасть не могу
<He3Hauka>  только с флешки и сижу щас
<Nor8> Восстанови груб с флешки сейчас, загрузись с винды, проверь одним словом, а потом ставь заново. Бывает, глючит.
<He3Hauka> неслабый глк 5-6 раз подряд )))
<Nor8>  He3Hauka: Или биос сбрось и попробуй шифтом зайти в груб
<Nor8>  He3Hauka: Глюк обычный, криво записанный груб
<He3Hauka> всмысле сбросить биос?
<Nor8> He3Hauka: У тебя что пишет при запуске системы? груб еррор?
<trancecore> лизни батарейку хД
<Nor8> ))
<[Raiden]> года-то раньше были компы где в биосе была опция защиты бутблока.
<Nor8> trancecore: Лизни качельку на морозе, детка ))))))
<[Raiden]> но опять же, какой смысл это обсуждать, если установка даже с пропуском груба не заканчивается
<He3Hauka> у меня пишет : непоправимая ошибка - загрузчк граб не может быть установлен
<Nor8> Вообщем, восстанови руб с флешки
<Nor8> груб*
<trancecore> Nor8: че сразу так лютовать то!
<Nor8> trancecore: )))) адова пытка
<Nor8> Млин, прослушал лекцию, ничего нового не узнал, старый чтоле уже? )))
<[Raiden]> ставь груб на флешку. И выберай её для загрузки
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> пока не разберешся
<trancecore> а он уже того, в ребут пошел )
<Nor8> Его нет с нами )))
<[Raiden]> ой
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Напомни, если после установки с альтернэйта и гнома запускать его командой "startx"?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: И запустится ли он потом автоматом или прикручивать в автостарт нужно?
<[Raiden]> ты как-то криво вопрос задал.
<[Raiden]> с альтернейта по умолчанию ставиться гдм тоже.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: С чего это вдруг?
<[Raiden]> если гдм остановить тогда startx
<Nor8> ок
<[Raiden]> там можно без гуи поставить ,если заранее выбрать, в меню загрузики
<hivemind> Я помню, сделал sudo /etc/X11/gdm stop
<[Raiden]> толи по ф5 толи по 4 6 склероз
<hivemind> Потом startx, а все настройки рабочего стола дефолтные Oo
<hivemind> Только ребут спас
<[Raiden]> но коментс
<hivemind> Что-то я не так сделал по ходу:D
<hivemind> Кстати, что?
<vdrandom> ну вообще-то startx не использует стартовые скрипты GDM
<vdrandom> так что тебе надо было перезапустить GDM и логиниться оттуда
<[Raiden]> в убунте по стартх грузанется гном тоже
<hivemind> /etc/X11/gdm start шоле?
<[Raiden]> /etc/X11/gdm - а такой файл есть? :)
<hivemind> Я точно не помню путь
<[Raiden]> sudo service gdm start  можно
<hivemind> А, не, кажется /usr/bin/X11/gdm
<abbattar> hi
<abbattar> как вы?
<abbattar> кто нибудь есть живой?
<Lex_S> врядли
<Lex_S> тяпница, ночь
<Lex_S> точнее уже суббота
<abbattar> похоже, что так
<vdrandom> ммм
<vdrandom> звали живых?
<vdrandom> ушёл. эх.
#ubuntu-ru 2011-05-28
<PACCTBOP> !op Amblnb
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='op Amblnb'
<PACCTBOP> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff, nAgoHaK
<PACCTBOP> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff, nAgoHaK
<Lex_S> PACCTBOP: смотри, а то щас разбудишь)
<PACCTBOP> Lex_S ога
<Lex_S> о боже
<Lex_S> кто то много копипастит в чат
<PACCTBOP> или с шелла зайти не может
<Lex_S> ага, на две страницы лога уже его входов-выходов
<PACCTBOP> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff, nAgoHaK
<PACCTBOP> да где же они!!!!
<Lex_S> ну ты и время выбрал)
<Lex_S> все либо спят либо ещё льют)
<PACCTBOP> половина четвёртого утра в Москве, что такого то?
<Lex_S> ну как бы да
<PACCTBOP> ))))
<Lex_S> не у всех же тут админская болезнь
<Lex_S> спать днём и сидеть ночью
<PACCTBOP> сейчас самый звёздный час! Вон скока звёздочек на небе..
<Lex_S> гг
<Lex_S> нада тоже переходить в нулевой runlevel...
<PACCTBOP> нада
<jham> .
<Lex_S> pong
<GerarD> test
<ubuntuhelp> GerarD, Failed!
<Lex_S> гг
<vdrandom> отличное время, между прочим
<Lex_S> вы когданить спите вообще?)
 * GerarD sleeping :)
<vdrandom> лол. ну тут на работе не особо поспишь :)
<Lex_S> :D
<GerarD> кому не сложно, скиньте пожалуйста своё содержимое файла /etc/fstab
<SOVA> музыка в плеере - Rhythmbox (стандарт) есть список музыуи и т.д. некторые композиции втихую просто проигрвывает (быстро и без звука) сно мышкой на начало проигрывает, подскажите что да как"?
 * trancecore не понимает как Rhythmbox можно пользоваться
<SOVA> ? разясните пожалуйста, шарю в этом плохо.... :(
<trancecore> а другие плееры ненравится?
<GerarD> кому не сложно, скиньте пожалуйста своё содержимое файла /etc/fstab
<GerarD> мне интересно монтирование системного раздела /
<trancecore> http://paste.pro/1716725
<SOVA> другие это конечно хорошо, привык  к этому, + хочеться учиться,
<trancecore> чему учиться?
<trancecore> Rhythmboxу?)
<SOVA> так точно
<trancecore> ну может и найдется кто неспящий способный в этом посоч
<SOVA> если знать, то уже так что бы не было обидно, за то что советуешь....
<trancecore> чет кутим 0.3 глючный ужс
<r1za4> hellow
<r1za4> Hy}I{Ha nomoIIIb
<r1za4> npu ycTaHoBke 3a6bIJI BkJI PackJIagky,nogcka}I{uTe kak nognpaBuTb??
<r1za4> 11.04
<vdrandom> попробуй среди настроек что-нибудь про клавиатуру и её раскладку поискать
<vdrandom> там же всё в гуях написано
<_Arsen_> Привет всем. Есть тут владельцы смартфона Samsung Galaxy S2 i9100?
<r1za4> mda 3acaga kak tak 9I JIoxoHyJIc9I)
<r1za4> Bpoge koqpe nop9Igkom BbIneJI
<r1za4> Boo6iiie Bce no gpyromy
<XuMuK> _Arsen_: там вроде андроид стоит, не? а что такое то?
<_Arsen_> Да, там андроид. При подключении к компу по USB (ubuntu 10.10) определяется как съемный диск, все ок
<_Arsen_> но, видно только папки
<_Arsen_> а в папках пусто.
<_Arsen_> уровня доступа в телефоне не нашел, вроде бы нет в настройках.
<_Arsen_> файлы по идее должны видеться.
<_Arsen_> хз почему не видно файлов, а только папки в корне
<XuMuK> а карту вынимать и вставить не пробовал?
<XuMuK> всмысле напрямую...
<_Arsen_> пробовал. все отлично с картой. Она определяется как второй съемный девайс.
<_Arsen_> но, та же история и на карте
<_Arsen_> только в корне видно папки. А вложений не видно
<XuMuK> а попробуй ка вот такое в терминале выполнить(при подмаунченом теле конечно) ls -lahR /media/ | pastebinit
<XuMuK> и groups $USER
<XuMuK> ща я вернусь...
<XuMuK> reboot
<Volkodav> Deja-dup  кто знает в какое время делает своё дело - тому ничего не будет
<Volkodav> имеется ввиду daily
<bggooo> Братцы выручайте, вчера вечером флеш работал хорошо, сегодня с утра не работает ничего, ничего не делал вообще, ubuntu 10.04 64b флешы ставяться из ppa sevenmachines WTF???
<Volkodav> флэш зло
<bggooo> да я понимаю, но всеже)
<Volkodav> со злом сам борись
<bggooo> ;)
<bggooo> попробую загрузиться с другим ядром, чет муть какая-то
<XuMuK> ку
<vdrandom> ня
<Henoxek> есть ли какая-нить платформа (или IDE) для организации парного программирования over IP?
<Henoxek> при наличии микрофонов например
<Henoxek> (и под linux)
<Henoxek> тулзы типа vnc негодятся =\
<shenmue> Делаем зарядку для глаз и раз о_о и два О_о и три о_О и четыре О_О
<Henoxek> X_X
<gp-2700> -_-
<xoveax> :_:
<shenmue> как в фф третьем вкладку клонировать?
<xoveax> перетаскивание с зажатым ctrl не работает?
<XuMuK> ку
<TOR_02_RUS> всем привет.
<TOR_02_RUS> какую уадировку поставить на аську? СР - 2581?
<XuMuK> utf-8
<Fedor> привет всем
<Fedor> есть вопрос
<Fedor> ставил парочку дестрибов дебиан и Хубунту на ноут 1.6 пентиум М 256 память все работает только проблемма с интернетом донлоад 200 кб всего аплоад 5 мегабит
<TOR_02_RUS> я сижу с Pidgin - a
<Fedor> как можно решить это
<_GerarD_> Всем здрасте!
<_GerarD_> У меня такая проблема, после обновления на 11.04, у меня не грузится система, останавливается на загрузочном лого и пишет "Диск для / не готов или не существует"
<_GerarD_> в /etc/fstab всё нормально там всё по UUID
<_GerarD_> test
<ubuntuhelp> _GerarD_, Понг.
<Fedor> народ кто знает как решить эту проблему с интернетом донлоад 200 всего 200кб?
<trancecore> железячники есть не спящие?) интересует вопрос, скольк ватт хавает мат плата? а то чет в спецификация не пишут нигде
<XuMuK> а всё таки гном3 няшка)) http://goo.gl/6N37g и http://goo.gl/p8yTx
<XuMuK> скоро к нему расширений наклепают)
<XuMuK> я вапще он всех разорвёт, как тузиг тряпку)
<XuMuK> трепещите кдешнеги)
<rapidsp> 3.0.2 прилетел?
<XuMuK> ага)
<Henoxek> так они снова в четной минорной версии выпилят овер 50% функционала
<Henoxek> чему тут радоваться
<rapidsp> интересно в настройках учетные записи почты и чата также проигнорированы? :)
<XuMuK> функционала и потенциала тут хоть попай ешь...
<novns> XuMuK, иконки нга панели уже сами или расширение?
<novns> *на
<XuMuK> расширение
<novns> ок
<novns> голый третий гном я попробовал на лайвсиди федоры
<rapidsp> надо буит сходить, обновиться...
<XuMuK> я чувствую тот ещё комбаин выйдет)
<novns> честно говоря, неудобно
<novns> хотя они сильно лучше его сделали по сравнению с бетами и альфами
<novns> раньше там список разделов в меню был где-то далеко
<XuMuK> без расширений да, есть по началу... но ето всегда таг, када что то новое появляецо, инфы ещё мало, все няшки приходицо самому открывать и тд...
<rapidsp> самое зачотное а нем - нотификации имхо
<novns> а нотификации я не понял
<rapidsp> ненавязчиво и функционально
<novns> например, в федоре при попытке настроить сеть сломался НМ
<XuMuK> но када придрочешсо, то ппц приколным становицо, я даже с маком сравнивать начал, а не с вендой, каг обычно...
<novns> и она что-то по этому поводу сообщила нотификацией
<novns> вот только я случайно мышкой попал по пустому месту, сообщение ушло
<rapidsp> НМ - не сутьпа для линукса :)
<novns> и как его перепрочитать - не нашёл
<XuMuK> novns: у меня сеть настроена wpa_supplicant & dhcpcd и нах мне не нужен етот монстр убунтовский NM...
<novns> правда со второй попытки ничего не упало
<novns> XuMuK, а как прописать без тонны ручных скриптов pptp, например
<novns> в генте делается простым конфигом и дополнительным сервисом в openrc
<gerard> Ребят, после обновления на 11.04 у меня файловая система стала Read-only
<gerard> И не грузится теперь
<gerard> Как побороть?
<novns> в убунте только писать свои скрипты с pon и poff
<novns> или уже nm
<novns> gerard, мало информации
<rapidsp> novns: это должно бять заботой прова. например билайн поставляет работающий скрипт :)
<XuMuK> gerard: поздравляю) в фстаб ro убери и всё будед гуд...
<XuMuK> novns: в арче ето два комманды в rc.conf)
<novns> gerard, а причём здесь пров, это vpn с работы
<XuMuK> две)
<rapidsp> novns: с работы - забота твоего админа :)
<novns> rapidsp, забота админа - дать логин и пароль
<novns> остальное его не заботит, и правильно
<novns> никто из дома никого работать не заставляет
<gerard> Спасибо! Сейчас попробую
<gerard> :)
<Vertrum> Почему под вайном клава не работает? 0_о
<Vertrum> куда копать, не пойму ...
<novns> Vertrum, вайн из ppa?
<Vertrum> Ага.
<TomFarr> Ребят откуда импортировать лист с радиостанциями в Banshee?
<Vertrum> Гм. Попробую обновить ^^
<gerard> Блин, та же фигня
<gerard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/614140/
<XuMuK> gerard: ну поставь rw
<gerard> Всё равно говорит рид онли
<gerard> XuMuK: глянь пожалуйста fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/614140/
<XuMuK> смотрю
<XuMuK> gerard: а что именно рид онли то? хом?
<gerard> Система не грузится, говорит "Диск для / не готов или не существует"
<gerard> Я скачал новое ядро, думал переустановить, а он мне говорит якобы система Рид онли
<gerard> Потому что UUID все корректны, я сейчас с Кати LinuxMint сижу
<gerard> Я вообще не знаю что делать
<gerard> XuMuK: есть какие нибудь предложения?
<XuMuK> я не понял, у тя в минте рид онли или в убунте?
<XuMuK> и если в убунте, то на фега ты светишь фстаб минта...
 * XuMuK ушол курить...
<gerard> Я скопировал фстаб из минта и вставил в убунту, поменяв только UUID
<gerard> UUID взял с blkid
<Vertrum> А пока вайн обновляется, спрошу еще раз)
<Vertrum> Почему клавиатура может не работать? В смысле под вайном.
<gerard> XuMuK: я уже покурил :)
<gerard> XuMuK: может граб как нить виноват
<XuMuK> а я решил поесть, а потом покурить)
<gerard> XuMuK: я где то читал что нужно проверить граб на наличае ядра root
<gerard> XuMuK: или это бред?
<XuMuK> gerard: запросто если там тоже в опциях ядра стоит ro ...
<gerard> XuMuK: а как проверить?
<XuMuK> sudo cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg|grep linux
<gerard> XuMuK: блин, я же сейчас в минте :)
<XuMuK> и?
<XuMuK> там все опции ядер граба выдаст
<XuMuK> что, пусто вышло чтоль?
<XuMuK> попробуй kernel instead linux, я уже не помню точно...
<gerard> нашёл ro
<gerard> поменять на rw
<gerard> ??
<XuMuK> просто сотри
<gerard> ща проверю, перезагружусь
<XuMuK|ZNC>  
<XuMuK|ZNC> Ok
<gerard> Тоже самое
<gerard> XuMuK: Он мредлагает пропустить или монтировать в ручную
<gerard> Я выбирая монтировать в ручную
<gerard> сама верхняя строчка "Root filesystem check field"
<XuMuK> gerard: cделай sudo cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | pastebinit
<User083[web]> посоветуйте недорогую web камеру под ubuntu
<gerard> http://pastebin.com/w65CDjqj
<gerard> XuMuK: опа, у меня обе минт
<gerard> XuMuK: http://pastebin.com/w65CDjqj
<gerard> XuMuK: есть предложения?
<gerard> XuMuK: ау
<XuMuK> blkid тоже давай
<XuMuK> и fdisk -l
<gerard> XuMuK: blkid http://pastebin.com/m5ugtQE3
<Clay1> День добрый
<gerard> XuMuK: fdisk -l http://pastebin.com/BRvJ9Hmi
<XuMuK> у тя бут не отдельный? в каждом разделе свой груб чтоль?
<XuMuK> ясен пень так работать не будет...
<gerard> у меня 1 груб
<gerard> я поставил 11 минт потому что после обновления у меня перестала грузиться система
<gerard> И на старом грубе не грузилась
<gerard> и на этом, который встал вместе с 11 минтом тоже самое
<gerard> Блин, тупо заново ставить систему?
<gerard> XuMuK: жалко, у меня там всё хорошо было
<XuMuK> gerard: я не понял, где у тя ядра лежат от того и того, в разных разделах чтоль?
<gerard> да
<XuMuK> ну так а чего ты хотел тада?)
<XuMuK> кто ж так ставит то)
<gerard> хз
<gerard> :( так незя?
<XuMuK> ставь груб на раздел УБУНТЫ и будет грузицо только убунта)
<XuMuK> а чтобы и то и то, надо бут отдельно выносить))
<gerard> XuMuK: значит мне можно востановить груб на той сиитеме и всё будет нормально?
<XuMuK> конечно нет)
<XuMuK> да
<gerard> XuMuK: через chroot можно востановить да?
<XuMuK> да
<gerard> XuMuK: а прямо из под этой системы это можно проделать?
<gerard> XuMuK: или обязательно с лайв сиди?
<XuMuK> да
<XuMuK> можно
<gerard> XuMuK: понял, спасибо
<gerard> XuMuK: пробуем
<gerard> XuMuK: Ничего у меня не вышло
<gerard> XuMuK: Блин
<gerard> XuMuK: Систему переставлю, хочу опен бокс, что посоветуешь?
<gerard> XuMuK: CrunchBang?
<NeoWolf> ubuntu рулез!
<skai> непростое это дело - простуда
<gerard> skai: не болей!
<Clay1> День добрый- кто сталкивался с samba в гигабитной сети?
<Clay1> низкая скорость- очень низкая
<Clay1> Что, разве никто в с таким демоном никогда не работал? :(
<inkvizitor68sl> Clay1: зачем он нужен?
<Clay1> inkvizitor68sl: нафига samba нужна?
<Clay1> inkvizitor68sl: ftp не очень удобен
<inkvizitor68sl> Clay1: NFS, sftp, webdav
<Clay1> inkvizitor68sl: NFS клиентов на винду слишком мало
<babrusha> господа, подскажите, какой командой можно создать пустой файл в текущем каталоге
<vdrandom> touch ./filename
<gerard> XuMuK, в общем, замучался и поставил себе CrunchBang 10 Statler ... :)
<Clay1> Кто сталкивался с samba в гигабитной сети? почему то низкая скорость- 2-3 метра в сек
<inkvizitor68sl> Clay1: а зачем нужно много клиентов NFS на винду, если есть официальный?
<Clay1> inkvizitor68sl: на XP?
<Clay1> inkvizitor68sl: видел только на 2003
<inkvizitor68sl> http://technet.microsoft.com/ru-ru/interopmigration/bb380242.aspx
<shenmue> напомните название апплета с нм и громкостью
<Clay1> inkvizitor68sl: ага- вчера уже скачал 250 метров :)
<Clay1> inkvizitor68sl: именно этого чуда
<Clay1> Clay1: но не пошло к сожалению
<gerard> Подскажите, можно ли поставить на CrunchBang ядро с -pae, так как у меня 4 гига оперативы а видно всего 2.97
<gerard> Если да, то откуда скачать можно?
<victor0000> gerard: 64бит надо
<gerard> достаточно "pae", только я не знаю откуда скачать
<Fedor> народ подскажите как в адаптре скорость ограничить до 10мб
<Poshlykov> Всем привет... Вопросик - как вернуть свап в работу... при переполнении памяти программы слетают...
<victor0000> gerard: aptitude search pae
<gerard> sudo aptitude search pae
<gerard> [sudo] password for gerard:
<gerard> p   otf-ipaexfont                   - Japanese OpenType font, IPAexFont (IPAexGo
<gerard> p   otf-ipaexfont-gothic            - Japanese OpenType font, IPAexFont (IPAexGo
<gerard> p   otf-ipaexfont-mincho            - Japanese OpenType font, IPAexFont (IPAexMi
<gerard> gerard@gerard-laptop:~$
<victor0000> gerard: ну нету, незя качать пае
<victor0000> Poshlykov: просто создать свап
<victor0000> !swap | Poshlykov
<ubuntuhelp> Poshlykov: Раздел swap используется как дополнительная оперативная память. Туда из основной памяти перемещаются наименее используемые программы и данные. Подробнее см. тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Poshlykov> victor0000: он есть просто перестал работать...
<victor0000> Poshlykov: dmesg | grep swao
<victor0000> Poshlykov: dmesg | grep swap
<Poshlykov> и система пишет что что нол из нуля используется...
<Poshlykov> victor0000: и?
<Poshlykov> victor0000: все по нулям...
<victor0000> Poshlykov: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/512Mb.swap bs=1M count=512
<Poshlykov> 512+0 записей считано 512+0 записей написано скопировано 536870912 байт (537 MB), 6,83188 c, 78,6 MB/c
<victor0000> Poshlykov: sudo chmod 600 /mnt/512Mb.swap
<Poshlykov> victor0000: угу!!! пролезло...
<victor0000> Poshlykov: sudo mkswap /mnt/512Mb.swap
<victor0000> Poshlykov: sudo swapon /mnt/512Mb.swap
<Poshlykov> victor0000: ура он появился... спасибо...
<victor0000> Poshlykov: free | grep Swap
<Poshlykov> Swap:       524280          0     524280
<victor0000> Poshlykov: sudo su
<Poshlykov> victor0000: есть рут..
<victor0000> Poshlykov: echo "/mnt/512Mb.swap  none  swap  sw  0 0">>/etc/fstab
<victor0000> Poshlykov: gthtpfuheprf pljhjdz cdfg
<victor0000> Poshlykov: перезагрузка и здоровя свап
<Poshlykov> victor0000: спасибо...
<Marumi> привет
<Poshlykov> victor0000: но у меня есть диск отдельный с ним что?
<Poshlykov> victor0000: всмысле под свап..
<victor0000> Poshlykov: sudo fdisk -l
<Poshlykov> victor0000:/dev/sdb1            1943        2067     1000448   82  Linux своп / Solaris
<He3Hauka> всем привет! вчера с 5-6 раз не ставилась убунта... обрывалось всё на установке загрузчика. Оказалось всё и за выбора файловой системы btrfs
<He3Hauka> сегодня выбрал другую ФС и всё с полтыка встало
<victor0000> Poshlykov: echo "/dev/sdb1  none  swap  sw  0 0">>/etc/fstab
<Poshlykov> victor0000: сделал..
<victor0000> Poshlykov: удалить ненужно /mnt/512Mb.swap
<Poshlykov> victor0000:да пускай будут..
<victor0000> Poshlykov: sudo sed 's/\/mnt\/512Mb.swap/#\/mnt\/512Mb.swap/g' -i /etc/fstab
<Poshlykov> victor0000:вроде пролезло..
<victor0000> Poshlykov: провери перезагрузка
<Poshlykov> victor0000: окей скоро буду...
<Dimka> @__
<Poshlykov> victor0000: свап на месте спасибо...
<Poshlykov> victor0000: щась переполнить попробую...
<Poshlykov> victor0000: все окей.... спасибо...
<sailand> всем привет
<sailand> есть тут кто?
<loov> слушайте. у меня /home на другом разделе, но не в корне. как его правильно смонтировать?
<sailand> скучео как то у вас
<loov> sailand: вот же вопрос
<loov> у меня /home на другом разделе, но не в корне. как его правильно смонтировать?
<loov> дай идеалный ответ
<sailand> я под линуксом 4ый день сижу
<sailand> так что я врят ли отвечу
<sailand> ну как он идеален?:)
<loov> нет . никак
<loov> тогда ответит Dimka
<loov> или ваще mva
<sailand> а приз какой??
<loov> кто ответит. станет авторитетом для Всех тут. на неделю
<sailand> XD
<victor0000> !/home
<ubuntuhelp> Данные пользователей хранятся в каталоге /home. Как переместить этот каталог на отдельный раздел диска, можно посмотреть здесь: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<sailand> и хэлпер становится победителем!!!:)
<loov> ну ща почитаю. если есть там ответ. то да
<loov> а то мало ли что
<loov> там ничего нового
<victor0000> loov: картинки азбука))
<loov> victor0000:  ну да )
<loov> это все я уже сделал
<loov> мне надо теперь просто смонтировать. проблема в том что home не в корне
<sailand> молодец:))
<sharikoff> и что
<sharikoff> man mount
<loov> ну икак хорошо это сделать
<sharikoff> с помощью файла fstab
<sharikoff> лучше некуда
<loov> как. монтировать раздел умею. а папки?
<loov> например, /data/home -> /home
<sharikoff> говорю ж прочитай man mount
<sharikoff> там написано
<sharikoff> что то про --bind
<loov> его надо в скрипт прописывать
<sharikoff> будешь канючить непрочитамши -выгоню
<loov> хотел без скриптов
<victor0000>  loov: cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<sharikoff> victor0000: дарова
<loov> victor0000: зачем? там ничего важного
<loov> новый раздел там просто смонтирован и все
<sharikoff> @op
<victor0000> loov: ненадо, нипанимаю
<loov> короче это проблема да?
<sharikoff> это не проблема
<sharikoff> если читал руководство
<loov> sharikoff:  я вычитал его
<loov> sharikoff:  говорю же mount --bind как скрипт только можно. --bind в fstab не впишешь
<sharikoff> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/general/1596174#comment-1596276
<sharikoff> 2 секунды поиска
<loov> ща посмотрю
<sharikoff> заменяют полчаса нытья на канале
<loov> вот она!(ну если это еще сработает) . ну ты молодец ваще. ты теперь местный  вор в законе на неделю
<sharikoff> я те сказал ман моунт прочитать
<sharikoff> там все это есть
<loov> я вроде прочитал так. увидел тот же --bind прямо --bind и вписал в fstab ну и короче ошибки. подумал что нельзя bind никак вписать.
<sharikoff> знач фигово прочитал
<loov> теперь очевидно). интуиция подвела
<victor0000> loov: man mount | grep rbind
<sharikoff> victor0000: =)
<sharikoff> видерхолен зи битте нох анмаль
<victor0000> sharikoff *BYE*
<loov> ну все тогда. спассссибо господин Шариков. короче я перезагружаюсь...
<sharikoff> мачи
<Clay1> Кто сталкивался с samba в гигабитной сети? почему то низкая скорость- 2-3 метра в сек
<sharikoff> это баг
<Clay1> sharikoff: меня интересует решение вопроса :)
<sharikoff> webdav
<sharikoff> nfs
<inkvizitor68sl> он ещё здесь?
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: ку
<inkvizitor68sl> Clay1: самба на гигабите даже под виндой медленная, что ты хочешь от реверсного продукта?
<Clay1> значит остановимся на nfs
<Clay1> к сожалению iscsi не подойдет :(
<sharikoff> фтп накрайняк
<inkvizitor68sl> Clay1: да заюзай ты webdav
<sharikoff> нам какую то фигулину заказали типа ibm ds3512
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=webdav+windows+%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BD%D1%82%D0%B8%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5
<sharikoff> вот это будет облом если ее фря не держит
<Clay1> inkvizitor68sl: чем он лучше nfs? я просто с ним никогда не сталкивался
<inkvizitor68sl> Clay1: проще в настройке и под виндой геморру не будет
<sharikoff> а почты уже 17 гигоф.. напесале
<inkvizitor68sl> в общем накати owncloud, там webdav интегрирован
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: под семеркой будет
<sharikoff> если юзаешь стандартный виндовый клиент
<sharikoff> надо ковырять реестр
<sharikoff> или юзать клиент  специальный
<sharikoff> она понимает только хттпс
<victor0000> наверно жд медлено
<inkvizitor68sl> не, webdav очень быстр
<inkvizitor68sl> это http по сути
<sharikoff> да не
<sharikoff> шустро
<victor0000> )
<inkvizitor68sl> быстрее самбы, фтп, nfs - точно
<inkvizitor68sl> а если прикрутить ssl - то ещё и секьюрно
<inkvizitor68sl> но nfs удобнее, конечно
<inkvizitor68sl> если нужна одновременная работа с большим стораджем непосредственно
<sharikoff> я на астер видеозвонки прикрутил
<sharikoff> я -мегавольт
<sharikoff> правда качество конечно.. не айс
<inkvizitor68sl> бугога
<sharikoff> но рожу видно
<sharikoff> и конференции
<sharikoff> босс хочет всех иметь удаленно
<sharikoff> вот был бы я командиром микрософта
<sharikoff> я бы исходники скайпа открыл бы
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> все бы проходя мимо кланялись и говорили спасибо андрей сергеич
<sharikoff> а я бы отвечал что не корысти ради а токмо по воле пославшего мя начальника
<skai> nfr
<skai> так
<skai> кто курлом владеет?
<skai> LeNsTR: ленцтра
<skai> rapidsp: ты
<sharikoff> я владею но не пользуюсь
<sharikoff> я женат
<LeNsTR> чилавеки
<LeNsTR> http://home.nosmileface.ru/crawl_by_example.html
<skai> кто может написать скрипт?
<LeNsTR> у вас норм шрефт на страничке?
<LeNsTR> skai: че делает?
<rapidsp> skai, я
<skai> ну смотри.есть файл.там логин и пасс.скрипт должен заходить на страничку.логинится через логин пасс. переходить на две другие странички и на них нажимать по кнопке.потом разлогиниваться и повторять для следующей
<LeNsTR> в хроме  *
<skai> строки-пары логин пасс
<sharikoff> http://cl.ly/78eE
<LeNsTR> sharikoff: ну на маке и у меня норм...
<LeNsTR> в лине чета хз
<User361[web]> Доброго времени суток, уважаемые специалисты по ubuntu
<LeNsTR> :D
<skai> ну так?
<LeNsTR> > логинится через логин пасс.
<LeNsTR> я хз как это делается, у меня с lastfm не получилось :D
<skai> ну отправляя в форму логин и пасс.и нажмая энтер
<User361[web]> кто нибудь из вас пробовал включить 5.1 звук в 11.04 ?
<skai> можно коллективно
<skai> rapidsp: вернемся к нашим баранам
<rapidsp> skai: чтот с баранами?
<skai> rapidsp: скрипт написать сможешь?
<sharikoff> http://ezh-leon.ru/ispolzovanie-curl-chast-2
<skai> sharikoff: я так быстро его в процессе простуды не изучу
<rapidsp> skai: да из меня не особый скриптописатель
<skai> rapidsp: а совместно с ленцтрой?
<sharikoff> skai: там написано как логиниться
<rapidsp> skai: а че за задача?
<skai> можно коллективнону смотри.есть файл.там логин и пасс.скрипт должен заходить на страничку.логинится через логин пасс. переходить на две
<skai> другие странички и на них нажимать по кнопке.потом разлогиниваться и повторять для следующей
<skai> строки-пары логин пасс
<skai> rapidsp: вот
<rapidsp> сайты ддосить? )))
<skai> нет.зайти.нажать 2 кнопки на двух страницах.выйти
<skai> повторять до оргазма
<sharikoff> http://pyha.ru/forum/topic/2493.msg62114#msg62114
<sharikoff> вот ищо
<skai> тааааак.
<User361[web]> на маке есть программа автоматизации действий если что
<skai> LeNsTR: с этими подсказками сможешь помочь?
<User361[web]> скажите как 5.1 настроить
<User361[web]> в убунте
<rapidsp> skai: это будет очень долго :) я скрипты пишу раз в год и очень простенькие
<skai> User361[web]: с божьей помощью.или через параметры звука
<sharikoff> User361[web]: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=9966.0
<skai> rapidsp: ну вот.в этот год напиши этот
<sharikoff> я вместо гугла седня
<skai> sharikoff: вот будь ты еще скриптописателем сегодня...
<sharikoff> не
<sharikoff> у меня 2 часа ночи
<User361[web]> дело в том что я читал эту статью и многие другие, но увы...
<sharikoff> я спателем буду щас
<skai> а завтра утром?
<sharikoff> затра подумаю
<skai> LeNsTR: леееееенцтраааааааа
<victor0000> xte 'str 11111@mail.ru';xte 'key Tab';xte 'str password';xte 'key Return'
<LeNsTR> меня нет, экзамен в пн :D
<victor0000> ))
<LeNsTR> вот хакир)
<skai> victor0000: во.написать смогешь?
<sharikoff> User361[web]: http://linux.vsevteme.ru/2010/04/15/blog/nastroyka-zvuka-5-1-v-ubuntu-i-debian
<sharikoff> а тут
<sharikoff> читал?
<sharikoff> на самом деле хоть один способ да сработает
<sharikoff> плохо когда  по ошибке в выдаче 1 результат и тот с твоим вопросом на форуме
<sharikoff> а тут инфы хоть попой жуй
<sanaris> люди, а убунта также для сборки своих пакетов желает полное дерево пакетов, как и другие компилед-дистры?
<sanaris> то есть для своей репозитарии необходимо создавать дерево со всеми пакетами
<sharikoff> я как то пробовал.. залилось все
<skai> victor0000: добрый человек, а вы curl владеете?
<victor0000> skai: xte 'str sudo reboot';sleep 1;xte 'str ВАШПАРОЛЬ';xte 'key Return'
<User361[web]> владеем
<skai> victor0000: владеете.по моей теме сможете помочь?
<User361[web]> хмм
<User361[web]> а зачем автоматизировать то?
<sharikoff> лень
<skai> User361[web]: затем, что список логинов может быть в тысячу персон
<victor0000> будущее робот)))
<User361[web]> вам нужно залогинить 1000 человек?
<skai> User361[web]: залогинить.нажать на двух страницах две кнопки.разлогинить.повторить до оргазма.или до конца файла с логинами паролями
<User361[web]> а зачем это?
<User361[web]> и где
<skai> http://www.timoteimen.ru/login/
<skai> тут
<skai> зайти через мейлсру
<skai> перейти на две страницы.нажать там по одной кнопке.и логоф
<User361[web]> а потом что будет?
<User361[web]> зачем это нужно вам?
<LeNsTR> хорошие работники не задают вопросов
<User361[web]> вы хотите получить бонус?
<LeNsTR> :D
<User361[web]> хорошие как раз задают
<skai> User361[web]: ну я то получу восхищение одной товарищицы, которой это скорее всего не принесет пользу, но личную жизнь поможет наладить
<User361[web]> кстати я нашел как в убунту 5.1 настроить
<User361[web]> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=115369.0
<skai> User361[web]: алсамиксер или через пульсовую утилиту?
<User361[web]> ну я еще не проверял что конкретно у меня сработает
<User361[web]> кстати curl очень хорошо описана и любой может скрипт написать за вечер
<skai> у меня закрыт один глаз, постоянно чихаю и только чудом спасаю ноут от брызг и боюсь неспособен изучить курл достаточно быстро
<User361[web]> не нужно ничего учить
<User361[web]> я тоже весь в соплях
<gerard> sharikoff[away], Здорово!
<User361[web]> а как быстор вам нужно?
<skai> желательно к утру
<User361[web]> мда
<victor0000> skai: firefox http://www.timoteimen.ru/login/;sleep 10;xte 'str login';xte 'key Tab';sleep 1;xte 'str ВАШПАРОЛЬ';xte 'key Return';sleep 10;xte 'key alt+f4'
<skai> victor0000: через мейлсру
<skai> victor0000: это в отдельном скрипте логин вызывается.по нажатию кнопки
<gerard> skai, привет!
<User361[web]> спасибо за помощь и внимание, счастливо!
<victor0000> непопробувал маил.ру, лучше curl
<gerard> skai, подскажи пожалуйста на CrunchBang можно поставить Compiz
<skai> gerard: да но нафиг
<skai> комиз за собой потянет гнома.и смысл в кранче пропадет
<skai> юзай каиру
<skai> она отлично справляется со всем композитингом
<gerard> skai, понятно, спасибо :)
<skai> victor0000: вот и я так думаю
<victor0000> skai: links -dump mail.ru
<victor0000> )
<vamadir> всем привет. Ищю человека который хорошо знает mysql,php,cms,html
<victor0000>  vamadir: нимагу
<vamadir> совместная разработка интернет магазина
<gerard> skai, а есть какой нибудь грамотный ресурс по опен боксу... что бы во всяких мелочах разобраться?
<skai> gerard: в арчвики годно все описано
<victor0000> vamadir: неее, у меня апаче и баш скрипт хватит
<gerard> skai, спасибо
<victor0000> skai: links mail.ru
<skai> victor0000: и смысл?
<skai> мне залогинится на сайте через опенид мейловский
<victor0000> skai: терминал читать скока автоклав
<gerard> skai, ещё проблемка, на убунту у меня стояло ядро с "pae" поставил CrunchBang, а не знаю откуда скачать ядро с pae
<User569[web]> Люди мира, здрасьте! У меня вот какая фигня - вскоре после перезагрузки установленный в верхней панели системный монитор показывает полное использование оперативной памяти. Например 77% используются под кэш, 22% - программами. Потребите
<[Raiden]> User569[web]:  в линукс кэш динамический и отжирает всю свободную рам либо сразу либо постепенно.
<[Raiden]> и высвобождает под программы когда надо
<[Raiden]> обычно смотрят только занятое программами
<User569[web]> Есть возможность командой очистить кэш?
<[Raiden]> в теории это может сбросить кэш или вернуть на какой-то размер меньше
<[Raiden]> sync; echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<[Raiden]> от рута
<[Raiden]> не рекомендуется на серверах )
<[Raiden]> смысла в этом нет в общем-то. вин7 кстати к этому тоже пришла.
<[Raiden]> в хп диковый и прочие кэши были фиксированного размера
<gerard> Offoffoff, подскажи пожалуйста, откуда можно скачать ядро с "pae" для CrunchBang 10
<Offoffoff> gerard: он на базе debian - значит с debian.org
<User569[web]> Raiden Говорит "Отказано в доступе"
<[Raiden]> [21:42:09] [[Raiden]]от рута
<[Raiden]> sudo -s
<[Raiden]> sync; echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<User569[web]> Raiden Так смог, спасибо ))
<[Raiden]> сам подумай, всего 22% занято софтом. Если бы кэш был огр размера или его небыло бы вообще.
<[Raiden]> 88% памяти просто никак бы не юзалось. - самый быстырй компонент в компе.
<[Raiden]> 78 т.е.
<[Raiden]> в общем эффективней использовать всю
<User569[web]> Ну раздражает, что открываю игру вконтактике например, а гуглохром махом накачивает гигабайт
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> я бы запретил все мониторы свободной рам.
<[Raiden]> что бы юзеры не раздражались )
<User569[web]> )
<KyuuBe> раздражаться надо когда из-за нехватки рам что-то тормозит
<KyuuBe> а то что индикатор не красивый
<NoOova> Доброй ночи народ
<gerard> Добрый вечер Троль!
<gerard> :) прошу прощения
<gerard> Offoffoff, я так и не нашёл там ядро
<gerard> !nooova
<ubuntuhelp> NoOova - грязный тролль :)
<[Raiden]> слей исходники ядра включи пае и собери. Если на базе дебиана, погугли по словам: сборка ядра ubuntu way
<He3HauKa> [Raiden],  привет! я решил проблему вчерашней установки
<[Raiden]> привет )
<[Raiden]> в чем она была?
<He3HauKa> я устанавливал убунту с ФС btrfs
<[Raiden]> ясно
<He3HauKa> как только изменил ФС всё сразу окей
<[Raiden]> с ней надо /boot отдельный делать с другой фс. Наверное груб ещё не научился с неё работать
<[Raiden]> оно и к лучшему. бтр не совсем готов. В ядре оно помечено как experemental
<[Raiden]> если Ьфлу ьутгсщташп набрать в сорцах
<[Raiden]> *make menuconfig
<NoOova> =)))
<NoOova> нрод что может быть! БП FSP перестал запускаться. вхъолостую (замыканием 4-го зеленого проводка с землей) запускается, жаэже винты крутиться начинают.
<NoOova> просто от мамкине запускается
<NoOova> и если большое питание подключит к мамке и замкнуть этот проводок с землуй (слдегка оголив посередине) ложе не запускаеться
<[Raiden]> да фиг знает. Проверяй с другйо мамкой )
<NoOova> БП умер
<rapidsp> NoOova: синий провод режь! мамкой клянусь!
<NoOova> я уже другой вставил
<NoOova> просто непонятно... он н +5в тянет 11А
<NoOova> т.е. на кз практически работает даже
<NoOova> а большой провод к маке подключаешь - и всё
<NoOova> и как бужто там жежурка меньше 5В - диод инликаци на мамке горит но тускло
<NoOova> померял вольтметром - 4.7 вроде
<[Raiden]> ну в бп не только трансформатор, кондеры, ещё чего-нить. Наверное тестер надо
<[Raiden]> я далеко не радиолюбитель. Спроси где-нить ещё
<[Raiden]> у меня тоже фсп. тук тук тук
<KyuuBe> мамку кнопкой заводишь?
<NoOova> неа
<NoOova> я даже напрямую дежурку на землю замыкал
<NoOova> и пробовал конткт PW_SW тыкать
<NoOova> отвёрткой
<KyuuBe> без матери заводится значит
<NoOova> счто странно, блок питания срабатывает если зажать контакт включения, и отключить блок от сети - пока разрежаются его кондеры, пройдёт секунд 5.
<NoOova> и перед смым отключением он зводится
<NoOova> на пол секндды
<NoOova> KyuuBe: да без мамки аводится и оборудование тянет
<NoOova> на +5 выдаёт 11ампер. на +12 не может тянуть на кз
<KyuuBe> может в ней проблема?
<NoOova> Я другой блок поставил - всё окей
<NoOova> может и в ней
<NoOova> правда другой блок пришлось "моддить" добавлять молекс вместо саты
<anonymus> гмм
<anonymus> пахнет чем-то
<anonymus> ..
<anonymus> ааа.. болотом
<anonymus> предлагаю устроить пьянку с еблей и бесплатными грибами
<anonymus> гмм.. не то
<a931bw> Как в urxvt поставить бекграунд картинку?
<a931bw> http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/6222/201105282129121440x900s.png
<a931bw> .Xdefaults
<a931bw> http://pastebin.com/3JCAMB0C
<anonymus> надо воскликнуть
<anonymus> мб
<anonymus> http://img.leprosorium.com/1061099
<a931bw> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/6311563.png
<a931bw> Так хочу
<anonymus> не надо так
<novns> ну что
<novns> Glory Glory Man United!
<anonymus> воскликнуть: КАРТИНКА, А НУ-КА1
<a931bw> Barca!
<sanaris> на лоровской походу простая трансперенси
<anonymus> какое кино анону посмотреть?
<anonymus> только чур ничтяковое
<anonymus> чтобы мясо
<anonymus> резиновые зонбе
<_GerarD_> Чёт меня не прёт файловый менеджер CrunchBang
<a931bw> Requiem for a dream
<NoOova> погляди /dev/urandom
<anonymus> много ржаки и в конце слезу
<_GerarD_> Можно что нить стороннее поставить?
<anonymus> О
<anonymus> реквием нормуль чо?
<a931bw> Какраз весело
<a931bw> в конце слезу пустиш
<anonymus> гмм
<anonymus> я код  46 скачадл
<anonymus> и похождения насреддина
<anonymus> и еще на войне как на войне
<anonymus> и ни зомби, ни животной  ржаки
<anonymus> NoOova: вот тебе http://pastebin.archlinux.fr/432593
<anonymus> вторую строку тока закаменть
<freedom> Товарищи! Добрый вечерю Нужна помощь в установке Qutim 0.3b. Как скачать именно ету версию? Постоянно качается 0,2
<[Raiden]> 0.2.80?
<freedom> в инфе написано 0,2
<[Raiden]> в общем я не пользуюсь
<[Raiden]> наверное тебе надо это
<[Raiden]> https://launchpad.net/~qutim/+archive/qutim
<freedom> та вот этим пользовался, НО всеодно грузится 0,2.... я в непонятках %)
<freedom> тишина...
<[Raiden]> freedom: а раньше не ставил из исходников?
<[Raiden]> набери в консоли which qutim
<[Raiden]> может у тебя две версии стоит
<freedom> та вот беда. Не умею я с исходников клепать(
<freedom> та я удалял командой apt-get remove qutim
<freedom> или оно не полностю удаляется?
<[Raiden]> что выдает  apt-cache show qutim |grep Ver
<freedom> момент
<freedom> Version: 0.2.1-2~git20100908~lucid1
<freedom> Version: 0.2.0-0ubuntu3.1
<freedom> Version: 0.2.0-0ubuntu3
<freedom> значить что-то осталось
<[Raiden]> ну видимо у тебя репозиторий этот не добавился
<[Raiden]> это версии которые сча в наличии в подключенных тобой репозиториях
<[Raiden]> или ты не сделал обновление базы пакетов, в синаптике или apt-get update
<freedom> хм... ща попробую еще. А ты сможешь помочь с 7zip? Имеется ли гуи к нему или как правильно заархивировать через консоль?спасибо
<Imyap> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff, nAgoHaK
<inkvizitor68sl> чо?
<[Raiden]> поставь p7zip-full , потом гномовский file-roller или кдешный ark будут уметь создавать их.
<Imyap> ÷òîáû ubuntu 11.04 ñ ïîìîùüþ ôëåøêè óñòàíàâëèâàòü, íàäî ôëåøêó î÷èùàòü?
<ubuntuhelp> Imyap! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<[Raiden]> с консоли  7z a   имяархива   чтопаковать
<[Raiden]> но лучше 7z --help |less
<freedom> там же путь указывать к файлу или в определеной папке должно лежать?
<[Raiden]> ну, или к файлу или к папке
<Imyap> ÷òîáû ubuntu 11.04 ñ ïîìîùüþ ôëåøêè óñòàíàâëèâàòü, íàäî ôëåøêó î÷èùàòü?
<ubuntuhelp> Imyap! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Imyap_> чтобы ubuntu 11.04 с помощью флешки устанавливать, надо флешку очищать?
<[Raiden]> 7z a test.7z ~/.bashrc
<freedom> делал такие действия... нечего не получалось( ну сейчас еще попрактикуюсь. спасибо тебе
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0528/h_1306611559_9e756e7127.png
<[Raiden]> незнаю что может не получиться.
<[Raiden]> если только файлы с пробелами в имени
<[Raiden]> тогда их в кавычки надо или \ перед каждым пробелом
<freedom> окей. за скрин отдельное спасибо) у нас пицерия "тортуга" есть))
<Imyap_> мне не отвечают, потому что слишком простоф вопрос задал?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> порт такой пиратский был. Я иногда даю имена компу из кино или из книг
<[Raiden]> хотя черепаха тоже подходит.
<freedom> Imyap_: в каком смысле очищать? форматни ее и все.
<freedom> [Raiden]: :)
<_GerarD_> Блин у меня в CrunchBang на ноуте не работают мультимедийные кнопки (громкость + - ; плэй, пауза)
<_GerarD_> Как вылечить?
<go8765_P> всем привет. подскажите почему хром может супер плохо работать (хуже фаерфокса и оперы)
<go8765_P> долго открывает/грузит/отображает страницы если их открыто с десяток
<freedom> go8765_P:  это наверн к разработчика нужно)))у меня наоборот хром летает
<[Raiden]> может он у тебя в памяти не умещается?
<[Raiden]> попробуй хромиум с ппа
<[Raiden]> хромиум развивается быстрее
<go8765_P> [Raiden]: в данный момент 65%
<freedom> в данный момент открыто 16 вкладок, 2 скачки. 1 заливка
<Imyap_> а если не форматнуть?
<Imyap_> freedom, а если не форматнуть?
<go8765_P> [Raiden]: я имел виду хромиум. хотя симтомы у них одинаковы
<[Raiden]> Imyap_: я форматировал. Больше нечего добавить.
<go8765_P> я столько положительных отзывово слышал о нём, а у меня на компе его фаерфокс даже делает
<freedom> Imyap_: в любом случае возможно, что данные с флехи буду уничтожены
<Imyap_> Спасибо!!!
<freedom> go8765_P:  может криво поставил
<go8765_P> это продолжается уже с самого его появления у меня на компе (а это год где-то )
<go8765_P> и на нескольких установках системы
<go8765_P> может это из-за того что у меня одно ядро ?
<go8765_P> в винде кстате он тоже подтормаживает
<go8765_P> *кстати
<freedom> у меня тоже одно)) древнее такое)) лет ему уже 7))
<go8765_P> вот это я и слышу постоянно от других-что он летате )
<go8765_P> *летаетъ
<go8765_P> такое ошущение что это из-за его многопроцесности
<Nor8> Есть какие-нибудь оптимизированные сборки вайна в ППА, знает кто-нибудь?
<skywriter> Imyap: В 10.04 достаточно было иметь примерно 750 мб свободного места.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: В кайро две юнити темы сделали. Представляешь?
<go8765_P> Nor8: я вот такое знаю http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2783024 но не вкурсе оно или нет..
<FeliasFog> Ðóñêîÿçû÷íûå åñòü?
<go8765_P> а в чем (по-простому, с точки зрения пользователя) разница между google-chrome и chromium ?
<go8765_P> про открытый код и про то что гугл-хром на хроме я знаю
<go8765_P> *гугл-хром на хромиуме
<go8765_P> [Raiden]: хромиум из ппа вроде и вправду пошустрее... спс)
<FeliasFog> Рускоязычные есть?
<go8765_P> ну так это канал для русских
<XuMuK> а какие ещё будут на канале #ubuntu-ru ? o_O
<FeliasFog> во я теперь тебя понимаю, а то была какаято белиберда на юникоде
<FeliasFog> блин точно, тупанул сильно
<FeliasFog> можешь проконсультировать по убунте?
<XuMuK> спрашивай, для того и канал)
<FeliasFog> вот я себе на нетбук хочу поставить убунту
<FeliasFog> на сайте прочитал что есть какаято убунту нетбук ремикс
<FeliasFog> где её скачать можно?
<go8765_P> на сайте
<FeliasFog> я не нашел ничего с подобным названием
<FeliasFog> дайте пожалуйста ссылочку на норм версию
<go8765_P> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download
<Aceler> FeliasFog: отдельного netbook-remix не делают, начиная с 11.04, потому что он стал не нужен
<go8765_P> да кстати. только в лтс вижу нетбук ремикс)
<go8765_P> я так понимаю нетбук ремикс - это юнити было
<go8765_P> а так как оно стало дефолтным, то и нетбук ремикс исчез...
<FeliasFog> ну подскажите какую скачивать лучше всего
<FeliasFog> нетбук 1.6Ггц 1ГБ RAM
<Nor8> FeliasFog: Да поможет тебе гугль
<FeliasFog> не, не поможет, я 100% не туда забреду =(
<go8765_P> вроде как пишут про альтернейт версию
<go8765_P> но там установка в текстовом режиме, а если ты
<go8765_P> боишься в гугл заглядыват,то
<FeliasFog> я боюсь не то скачать
<go8765_P> лучше тогда дестоп качай
<FeliasFog> спс
<go8765_P> *это было моё лично мнение, не претендующее на истину)
<go8765_P> FeliasFog: и вообще.. может так сложится что после установки убунты - тебе часто придётся в гугл заглядывать...
<FeliasFog> ну главное начать =)
<go8765_P> FeliasFog: у меня есть ещё один субьективный совет
<XuMuK> да не может, а так и будед...
<go8765_P> ты вообще убунтой пользовался когда-то?
<go8765_P> и для каких целей ставишь ?
<FeliasFog> нет не разу не пользовался
<SergeyIT> FeliasFog, на моем нетбуке Убунта 10.04...
<go8765_P> FeliasFog: лучше може т хубунту поставить...?
<go8765_P> или http://madbox.tuxfamily.org/ ?
<go8765_P> как думаете 7
<go8765_P> единственное, что еели учесть отсутствие опыта, то наверное лучне шубунту...
<go8765_P> *хубунту)
<User140[web]> Привет всем. Установил Ubuntu 11.04 на ноутбук самсунг, как восстановить функциональность клафиш Fn?
<User140[web]> тут есть кто-нибудь, у кого опыт работы с убунту более 3 дней?
<go8765_P> User140[web]: я например про твою кнопку ничё не знаю
<User140[web]> на большинстве ноутбуков есть кнопка, отвечающая за изменение яркости, включение выключения вайфая, блокировку экрана
<go8765_P> User140[web]: это похоже на то если я тебя сейчас про empathy начну спрашиавть)
<User140[web]> на самсунге, асере, азусе называется Fn
<User140[web]> я думал, что из 140 человек кто-то знает
<go8765_P> User140[web]: я думаю что с такой проблемой уже сталкивались владельцы ноутбуков самсунг так что попробуй посмотреть в forum.ubuntu.ru
<SergeyIT> User140[web], http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=64210.150 и рядом...
<User140[web]> спасибо, есть вопрос конкретно по убунту, 11.04 сильно програмно отличается от 10.04?
<go8765_P> о как я угадал)
<go8765_P> User140[web]: програмно - это как ? )
<User140[web]> то есть способы от 10 будут работать на 11?
<SergeyIT> User140[web], 11.04 в глаза не видел...
<User140[web]> ясно
<go8765_P> а я кнопку эту в глаза не видел...давно)
<XuMuK> барселона опять чемпион))
<XuMuK> еее)
<XuMuK> причом и испанской лиги и лиги чампионоу)
<go8765_P> о_О
<go8765_P> XuMuK я футвол вообще не смотрю
<go8765_P> для адоб-флеш нгадо вообще ппа подключать какие-то или они оперативно его в обновления пихают?
<go8765_P> и что это значит [26020:26020:112154579702:ERROR:native_library_linux.cc(32)] dlopen failed when trying to open default_plugin: default_plugin:
<go8765_P> у меня такое ощущение что я в иг6нор листе уже у всего канала :)
<[Raiden]> оперативно нет
<[Raiden]> вроде
<[Raiden]> ппа есть
<go8765_P> исчю-немогу найти(
<[Raiden]> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash
<go8765_P> там только версия для 64 бит... не ?
<[Raiden]> ой
<[Raiden]> да
<SergeyIT> go8765_P, ты не  далек от истины насчет игнора ;)
<go8765_P> SergeyIT: мне как-то всё-равно)
<[Raiden]> можеш ьудалить пакет с флэшем и кидать руками в /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<[Raiden]> там 1 файл всего
<go8765_P> а для хрома/оперы ?)
<go8765_P> это был риторический вопрос)
<[Raiden]> они оттуда же берут
<go8765_P> я попробую ппа найти всё-таки
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0529/h_1306615730_6ba5dc225b.png
<go8765_P> о_О)
<annone> всем привет
<annone> я хочу спросить совета у присутствующих
<go8765_P> [Raiden]: я вот что нашёл https://launchpad.net/~brandonsnider/+archive/experimental-flash )))
<annone> кто мне может помочь?
<[Raiden]> annone: без понятия
<[Raiden]> go8765_P: поздр )
<annone> наверное банальный вопрос, но помогите мне в выборе дистрибутива для сервера
<go8765_P> но этоне то вроде
<annone> выбор пал на центос, дебиан, генту, убунту-сервер
<annone> перелопатив интернет, я склонился к дебиану/убунту
<annone> многие пишут что убунту глючный в сравнении с дебиан. так ли это по отношению к серверной ветке?
<Aceler> И поэтому ты пршёл на канал по убунте. Наверное, в надежде, что тебе порекомендуют генту
<[Raiden]> у убунты одни репозитории сервер\десктоп и т.д. просто разные типы установки\наборасофта.
<annone> это я знаю
<[Raiden]> lts версии думаю достаточно стабильны для всего.
<Cat1> http://get.adobe.com/ru/flashplayer/ а на сайте родном флеш качать не тру?
<[Raiden]> стабильней ли дебиан я незнаю
<annone> кто-нибудь из присутсвующих использует убунту-сервер в организациях?
<novns> да, но в интернет он не смотрит
<go8765_P> Cat1: о_О в репах та же версия) и хотелось бы обновления тоже...
<annone> я люблю новое, мне интересно следить за прогрессом и в этом убунту преуспевает перед дебиан на сколько я понял
<novns> annone, за прогрессом надо следить в федоре
<Cat1> извини , просто интересно было тру или не тру
<annone> не на столько же чтобы рисковать сервером )
<go8765_P> novns: точн) не успел дописать, что федору хвалят)
<novns> федору, кстати, на сервер надёжнее
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в общем каждый про своё.
<novns> но лучше вообще солярис
<go8765_P> Cat1: для меня тру с лаунчпада)
<annone> мда
<annone> я спрашиваю о убунту - дебиан
<[Raiden]> федора выходит раз в пол года , как и убунта. В плане стабильности я думаю примерно 1 хрен.
<annone> все остальное я уже отобрал
<novns> дебиан - для любителей стабитльности
<annone> федора меня не интересует
<[Raiden]> но у убунты есть ещё лтс версии, в этом плане оно получше чем федора, наверное.
<go8765_P> novns: опять опередил меня)
<[Raiden]> если рхел платный не рассматривать
<novns> убунта хороша на десктопе (была хороша до 11.04)
<[Raiden]> А что с ней в 11.04 случилось плохого?
<annone> платные не рассматриваются так как установка будет в госструктуре
<go8765_P> наверное лтс или дебиан самое оно...
<novns> [Raiden], поломали классический гном, а юнити не довели до ума
<novns> [Raiden], поломали драйвера для ати
<[Raiden]> была 1 де на сд, теперь две. И ещё умудрились девел ветку компиза воткнуть. Вот и всё что по сути изменилось с 10.10.
<[Raiden]> Может ты не так ставил?
<novns> [Raiden], поломали апплет томбоя, а индикатор не годится
<novns> что не так ставил?
<annone> хм.. кто может мне помочь?
<novns> они устанавливаются, но работают криво
<[Raiden]> дрова на ати
<novns> там весь опенгл рисуется поверх всего, даже поверх меню
<go8765_P> annone: ты про выбор на серевер?
<annone> почему убунту-сервер до 5 лет поддерживается если дебиан на котором он основан всего 3 года
<[Raiden]> novns: ты руками ставишь или из репов дрова?
<annone> да
<novns> т.е., если vlc играть через glx, то навигацию не видно и выпадающее меню перекрывается
<novns> [Raiden], штатно, средствами убунты
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> у меня не ати, всё ок
<novns> штука в том, что они пропатчили всё для более быстрой работы юнити в ущерб приложениям
<annone> хм.. как-то большего я ожидал от сообщества
<[Raiden]> для юнити я думаю они пропатчили только компиз
<novns> нет, сервер тоже
<go8765_P> annone: анг.яз знаешь?
<annone> да
<annone> средне
<go8765_P> annone: /joiun #ubuntu
<[Raiden]> ест ьхавту как откатить компиз до 0.8.*
<annone> здесь?
<[Raiden]> возможно ати плохо работает с 0.9
<novns> [Raiden], проще откатиться до 10.10
<Cat1> а у меня ати, все окей
<go8765_P> annone: на англиском канале поспрашивай-там комьюнити в 1000 человек
<novns> [Raiden], в соседней генте те же распоследние версии работают ок
<annone> Спасибо!
<novns> виноваты патчи убунтовские
<[Raiden]> annone: т.к. ты на канале убунты, рекомендуем тебе в сервера - убунту :) За последствия гарантий не несу.
<novns> ну и про томбой я тоже говорил
<go8765_P> annone: моё мнени- ставь или лтс или дебиан. но я с серверами никогда дела не имел
<novns> annone, не рекомендую убунту на сервер, рекомендую федору
<novns> федора стабильнее под большими нагрузками
<novns> редхат этими вопросами больше озабочен, чем каноникал
<go8765_P> кстати - похоже на правду)
<go8765_P> но стабильности в дебиане наверное больше
<novns> а если сервер ничего не делает, то можно и убунту
<[Raiden]> проблемы выбора.
<Cat1> попробовал я федору у друга понравилась очень , а вот скажите есть там как в убунте проприетарные драйвера для ати?  Или там и так все работает по умолчанию?
<novns> Cat1, там нет лёгкого способа одной кнопкой поставить, но есть инструкции
<go8765_P> Cat1: это а другой канал наверное...
<[Raiden]> закрытые дрова там есть в сторонних репозиториях. В RF Remix вроде есть в репозиториях сразу после установки ( точно незнаю).
<[Raiden]> по умолч как и в убунте  открытые
<Cat1> да я понимаю что это не к убунте относится , и ставить федору не буду скорее всего, просто меня этот вопрос заинтересовал также там или по другому.
<novns> в RFRemix, кстати, шрифты "как в убунте", что правильно
<novns> патчи для lcd filtering
<[Raiden]> сходи на jaber.ru, там у федорщиков есть комната fedora
<[Raiden]> с двумя b
<novns> а в обычной федоре отчего-то этими патчами брезгуют
<[Raiden]> я незнаю.
<[Raiden]> федорки хорошие последние. Но  убунту спасает то что есть ппа и гетдеб + репозитории по умолчанию довольно жирные.
<[Raiden]> наверное это единственное преймущество. Если не считать идеологии - у каноникал нету разделения как шапки на несколько дистров.
<novns> сделали бы юнити без композитинга
<novns> [Raiden], разница в идеологии там другая
<[Raiden]> есть юнити 2д, в 11.10 будет в комплекте. Сча с ппа вроде можно
<novns> редхат активно работает с апстримом
<novns> и развивает всё, до чего может дотянуться
<go8765_P> novns: дык а что нельзя гном-сессию сделать ?
<novns> каноникал развивает только свои разработки
<novns> (паразитирует)
<[Raiden]> Ну пожалуй да. Хотя надо заметить что они открытые и патчи тоже.
<[Raiden]> те же патчи для отрисовки шрифтов многие себе ставят
<novns> ну да, патчи всем доступны
<novns> за шрифты им тоже спасибо
<novns> но без каноникала, по большому счёту, ничего бы не изменилось
<Cat1> последнее время не обращаю внимания на юнити, а это значит работает она хорошо, не мешает во всяком случае
<[Raiden]> Ну, сколько людей столько и мнений. Может ничего бы не изменилось, а может...
<novns> а редхат вложил огромные средства в развитие ядра, например
<novns> в развитие гнома
<[Raiden]> много лет вообще никто и не подумал бы что компы с линукс будут продавать. А как убунта вылезла, со своим линуксом для людей, много изменилось.
<novns> в любом крупном прожекте есть комиттеры из редхата
<novns> из каноникала - практически нет
<skywriter> "но без каноникала, по большому счёту, ничего бы не изменилось" // Изменилось: не было бы ланчпада. Я оттуда много софта беру.
<[Raiden]> и патчей к софту ощутимо больше, чем мы перечислили
<[Raiden]> + над последними релизами дебиана работали люди работающие в каконикал
<[Raiden]> помогали
<novns> ну ок
<novns> не всё так плохо
<[Raiden]> ну а шапка конечно монстр. Их заслуги выше, наверное самые высокие среди комерческих компаний
<skywriter> Если бы не ланчпад, я бы притомился собирать gstreamer, kdenlive, и многое другое.
<[Raiden]> вот только дистрибутив всетаки не самый удобный - на мой взгляд.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> отчасли потому что есть разделение рынков у них + они очень долго решали нужно ли вообще напирать в сторону десктопов.
<[Raiden]> такое моё мнение в общем
<novns> федора несколько лет переживала кризис
<go8765_P> чё за кризис ?
<[Raiden]> ну может ещё и поэтому. )
<novns> go8765_P, неудачное управление
<[Raiden]> Да вот, работа с юзерами в каноникал норм поставлена. Вот допустим.
<[Raiden]> Где крупный русский форум по федоре?
<[Raiden]> )
<go8765_P> у нас какой-тто мягкий холивар получается )
<novns> нет никакого холивара
<[Raiden]> угу
<Cat1> не похоже на холивар )) пусть все развиваются , всем только лучше будет
<[Raiden]> в федоре вообще есть всё что бы её использовать. Но скажем, если я качаю с ппа дейлибилд плейера клементин, то в федоре (что апсолютно нормально), мне надо будет ег осамому собрать
<[Raiden]> но я например ленив стал до этого.
<[Raiden]> хотя ппа тоже не лекарство на все случаи
<[Raiden]> простите за флуд )
<novns> про ппа убунтовцы сейчас немножко скандалят
<novns> дескать, слишком много источников развелось, некотролируемых
<novns> *неконтролируемых
<Cat1> новичков то наверное все таки не ручная сборка привлекает , скорее отпугивает
<novns> боятся, что кто-нибудь трояна начнёт распространять через ппа
<go8765_P> novns: что за неконтролируемые источники ?
<go8765_P> часные всмысле?
<novns> go8765_P, любой желающий может что-нибудь там начать собирать и раздавать
<go8765_P> или программ
<[Raiden]> сча убунта старожил отпугивает своей юнити. Я даже чуть не убежал, правда так и не решил на федору или на опенсусе.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> но потом передумал. гном2 остался, гном3 с ппа ставится...
<go8765_P> novns: ну есть ппа с официальных сайто программ.. там по идеи всё должно быть чисто..
<[Raiden]> можно не дергаться
<novns> а качество и отсутствие злых намерений там никто не отслеживает
<[Raiden]> у ппа есть ещё минусы, типа  1софтины собранной несколько раз. В общем это костыль, который видимо вымрет или переделан будет.
<go8765_P> [Raiden]: обьясни
<[Raiden]> ну, там кто угодно может создать репозиторий. Я создам и ты. И соберем одну и ту же программу
<go8765_P> [Raiden]: по-моемому юзерскому мнению - ппа - єто сплошніе плюсі)
<[Raiden]> ненужное дублирование
<go8765_P> [Raiden]: ненужное дублирование почти везде есть : на форума, на сайта, на калах поддержки постоянно спрашивают одно и то же по 200 раз . єто нормально. главное что есть на официальном сайте программі ссілка на официальное ппа
<go8765_P> а ненужное дублирование - это нормальная издержка)
<[Raiden]> ну согласен
<[Raiden]> а такой ресурс видели? http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/
<go8765_P> [Raiden]: минут 15 назад первій раз сегодня увидел)
<Cat1> Проект Windows Software Center - это попытка реализации замечательной функции, давно существующей в операционных системах Linux - "Центр приложений".   Скоро побратаются самые лютые недруги ))					
<FeliasFog> люди
<FeliasFog> вопрос по установке
<vadimkiselev> после загрузки появляется черный экран. что делать?
<FeliasFog> вставил флешку, нажал установить убунту =)
<FeliasFog> да =)
<go8765_P> vadimkiselev: что до этого делал ?
<FeliasFog> появилась строка Can not mount /dev/loop0 (cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<vadimkiselev> go8765_P: Да ничего, вроде
<[Raiden]> битый имидж может
<go8765_P> vadimkiselev: просто так взял и появился чёрный экран после очередной перезагрузки ?
<[Raiden]> проверяй контрольную сумму
<FeliasFog> в самом начале установки появилась эта строка
<[Raiden]> или носитель\читалка
<vadimkiselev> go8765_P: да, если нажать alt ctrl f1 пишется что-то про radeon. пролблемы с видео, как я понимаю
<FeliasFog> помогите плиз
<go8765_P> vadimkiselev: погугли на ошибки которые в tty выскакивают...
<go8765_P> FeliasFog: я бы посоветовал записать тебе диск и попробовать установить с него, предварительно проверив диск на ошибки
<vadimkiselev> go8765_P: помогло, прописываю в etc/defaults/grub, обновляю его, но теперь вообще не получается загрузится
<vadimkiselev> даже если убрать эти параметры из grub
<FeliasFog> у меня сдрома нету, нетбук
<go8765_P> vadimkiselev: а что помоглотогда ?)
<go8765_P> FeliasFog: завтра у друзей запиши)
<vadimkiselev> go8765_P: сначала i8042.reset , потом libata.force=noncq
<FeliasFog> скачал исо файл убунты, скачал программу для создания загрузочного юсб, впихнул исо на флешку
<[Raiden]> имидж проверьте сначала. на диске убунты сжатая фс, она монтируется типа в рамдиск.
<hivemind> Если в ~ сменить названия папок "Загрузки", "Видео", "Документы", итд, на английские, ничего не сглючит?
<[Raiden]> у вас это не происходит похоже
<FeliasFog> да как я без сдрома установлю его?
<[Raiden]> или если всё загружается и ставитя - игнорьте ошибки.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> с флэшки?
<FeliasFog> да
<vadimkiselev> go8765_P: кое-как загрузилась. попробую удалить что-нибдуль
<User694[web]> помогите настроить разрешение на мониторе
<go8765_P> User694[web]: ?
<only_you> хм.. а юнити не так плох, как я себе его представлял. вполне можно пользоватся
<User694[web]> acer al1916w поставить 1440x900 не получается
<User694[web]> выдает ошибку котроллера crt434
<FeliasFog> чё мне делать?
<go8765_P> FeliasFog: поставить винду, не?)
<go8765_P> FeliasFog: я ж говорил гуглить придётся..)
<[Raiden]> пролистать лог чата и увидеть ,  что два раза сказано проверить имиджи с убунтой
<Cat1> only_you: я пользуюсь , даже привык  , хехе
<FeliasFog> гуглю...
<only_you> Cat1: я вот только переживаю за батарею ноута..
<Nor8>     FeliasFog:                                               http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/118472/
<[Raiden]> User694[web]: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=276303
<go8765_P> FeliasFog: просто редко когда на канале кто-то захочет вместо тебя всю работу делать
<Cat1> only_you:  вот здесь я ничего сказать не могу, у меня не ноут
<[Raiden]> FeliasFog: линукс у тебя сча или виндовс?
<FeliasFog> линукс, MeeGo
<[Raiden]> изошка ттоже на девайсе с миго? :)
<FeliasFog> в смысле?
<[Raiden]> md5sum на неё натрави, и сравни с тем что должно быть. Если виндовс, можно в тотал командере в меню файл, контрольные суммы или скачать fsum
<[Raiden]> ой
<[Raiden]> всё, пора завязывать. Путаю людей
<FeliasFog> ну записывал на виндовсе, ставить буду на нетбук на котором щас миго
<go8765_P> FeliasFog: запиши завтра где-то на диск...
<FeliasFog> а как я вставлю этот диск в нетбук?
<go8765_P> о_О
<go8765_P> ты прав)
<go8765_P> усыпаю уже)
<FeliasFog> а можно как то не через биос установить?
<[Raiden]> http://www.линуксы.рф/
<go8765_P> FeliasFog: попробуй так http://buntu.ru/wiki/index.php?title=OpenBox
<[Raiden]> надо было в этих местных доменах ещё www переводить. Что-нить типа: мшп
<[Raiden]> мировая широкая паутина
<[Raiden]> )
<go8765_P> О)
<go8765_P> согласен что это почти бред
<go8765_P> единственный плюс- юзерфоендливость для костнорусскоязычныхнепонимающиханглийский пользователей)
 * FeliasFog slaps go8765_P around a bit with a large trout
<FeliasFog> ой
<FeliasFog> чёто я нажал
<Nor8> Не забывайте, по английски для носителей языка так же звучит))
<FeliasFog> ничего не понял
<[Raiden]> они привыкли уже к такому словообразованию. А мы слишком давно заимствуем слова.
<[Raiden]> может поэтому кажется немного странным
<[Raiden]> а может я брежу )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну линуксы может немного странно звучит, а дркгие слова вполне нормально
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Скорее бредишь )))
<[Raiden]> )
<go8765_P> [Raiden]: тут палка в 2ух концах0
<go8765_P> с другой стороны тогда уже всё долно быть на англискои о_О
<Cat1> ммм можно впереди вместо www
<go8765_P> включая этот чат)
<FeliasFog> блин, это я идиот...не тот исо файл взял
<FeliasFog> взял тот который скачан на 10%
<[Raiden]> http://img15.nnm.ru/5/2/9/0/b/a5b5a9101782079e020791e5390.jpg
<inkvizitor68sl> гуру седа в сети есть?
<Cat1> http://img15.nnm.ru/5/2/9/0/b/a5b5a9101782079e020791e5390.jpg
<Cat1> не туда, подружке хотел скопипастить ))))
<[Raiden]> http://radeon.ru/?select=more&f=2011_05&new=137
#ubuntu-ru 2011-05-29
<go8765432> есть вопрос - почему у меня хромиум жрёт цпу при открытии новой вкладки?
<[Raiden]> это наверное к гуглу
<go8765432> ну я на всякий случай)
<go8765432> у кого кстати как?
<go8765432> до сотни когда-то доходит?
<[Raiden]> в фф закладка со спиддиал тоже дергает проц.
<[Raiden]> думаю это нормально
<go8765432> у меня при 2ух десятках вкладок каждаю новая вкладка приводит к отсутствию отклика браузера до тех пор пока не загрузится страница, а при бездействии - 50% цп жрёт..
<[Raiden]> при бездействии - ставь флэшблок
<[Raiden]> наверное банеры жрут
<go8765432> дык как-бы адблок стоит...
<Ilang> о
<Ilang> привет камрады
<trancecore> test
<ubuntuhelp> trancecore, Failed!
<trancecore> врешь вражина
<FaTeieDeR> Есть кто не спит?
<FaTeieDeR> а то у меня дро в панику ударилось после обноаления...
<Legal> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff, nAgoHaK
<FaTeieDeR> есть не спящие ? или еще не проснулися?
<HUNTER3> Çäðàñüòå) Åñòü êòî æèâîé?
<ubuntuhelp> HUNTER3! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<User667[web]> Здраствуйте) Есть кто живой?
<skywriter> User667[web]: Ога.
<User667[web]> прошу помощи в решении вопроса по установке 11.04
<skywriter> User667[web]: не могу, ибо сижу на 10.04 LTS (именно потому, что LTS - люблю стабильность).
<User667[web]> тогда 10)
<User667[web]> таки что?)
<skywriter> User667[web]: А что там непонятного?
<skywriter> User667[web]: Кстати, неплохое начало выходного дня: поставить Ubuntu ;)
<User667[web]> винт 500 гб, разбит на 3 части, пытаюсь ставить не трогая винды (супруге нужно)) ), на определённом этапе у 10 пропадает окно установки и сколько бы ни ждал не появляется, и не заканчивается установка
<skywriter> User667[web]: Вот отстой... Я с таким не сталкивался. А после чего пропадает?
<User667[web]> диск проверял, память проверял, винт проверял, шлейфы менял. Процентах на 94
<User667[web]> ставил и с сд и с флешки. одни и те же качели
<skywriter> User667[web]: А может быть, что места мало?
<User667[web]> 50 гб оставлял убунту
<skywriter> User667[web]: Должно хватать... а сколько оперативки?
<User667[web]> 4
<skywriter> User667[web]: Тогда должно хватать даже без раздела подкачки...
<skywriter> User667[web]: А пробовал нажимать ALT+CTRL+F1, ALT+CTRL+F2 и т.д.? Там, на других экранах иногда бывает отладочная инфа.
<User667[web]> ну да. на рядом стоящий комп всё чудно устанавливается, хотя там железо так себе. хочется что б не тусовать компы туда сюда
<User667[web]> не не пробовал, сейчас попробую
<skywriter> User667[web]: Высока вероятность, что какой-то глюк с драйвером видеокарты. Если на компе впаянная, то для эксперимента стоит попробовать установить отдельную (PCI-E) с микросхемой NVidia или ATI.
<skywriter> User667[web]: В некоторых случаях установить "железку" за 500 рублей бывает проще, чем мудохаться с глюками.
<User667[web]> 450 стоит
<User667[web]> nv
<skywriter> м...
<User667[web]> с флешки пошла установка 10.04
<skywriter> User667[web]: Т.е. как пошла? Завершилась?
<User667[web]> таки 11 ставить совсем не кошерно, я правильно понял?
<User667[web]> началась в смысле
<User667[web]> консоль уже сейчас пробовать вызывать или при сбое установки?
<skywriter> User667[web]: В течение первых месяцев после выпуска нового дистра начинается интенсивные период реального тестирования и выпуска обновлений. Если есть интерес быть первопроходвцем-тестировщиком - то можно и новое. Но у меня пока другие задачи.
<skywriter> User667[web]: Можешь и сейчас полюбоваться... но конкретный fail скорее всего будет именно после сбоя.
<skywriter> User667[web]: Обратно знаешь как вернуться?
<User667[web]> нет
<skywriter> ALT+CTRL+F7
<User667[web]> ок
<FaTeieDeR> Люди добрые! Помогите кто уже проснулся...
<User667[web]> в этот раз нормально установилась, наверно карма у тебя хорошая, спасибо большое
<skywriter> User667[web]: ;)
<User667[web]> а звук в убунту 10 24 битный?
<skywriter> User667[web]: Это от звуковой карты зависит, а не от ОС.
<User667[web]> креатив 24 б, правда не новая, если под 7 ставить то после установки дров бсод))
<skywriter> User667[web]: Опыт многих звукорежиссёров показывает, что 16 битный звук (цифро-аналоговое преобразование) может звучать очень качественно, если стоят качественные ЦАПы и цепочка усиления. Не случайно ведь CD-формат, считавшийся долгое время эталоном каÑ
<User667[web]> каким плеером лучше пользоваться?
<enq> Totem
<vdrandom> тотем уныл же
<User667[web]> я там эквалайзер не нашёл(
<skywriter> Гораздо большее значение разрядность звука имеет при аналого-цифровом преобразовании (АЦП), особенно если надо делать сильную компрессию (как, например, в гитарных процессорах). Но и там 24 бита - лишние. Так, гитарные проц Digitech RP50..RP200 имеет разрядноÑ
<skywriter> User667[web]: Я ставлю набор из VLC, MPlayer, Totem (стоит по-умолч.). Так надёжнее, что кто-нибудь да откроет.
<User667[web]> а вот например xbmc?
<skywriter> User667[web]: Для формата CUE+FLAC пришлось специально установить QMMP, т.к. Audacious не умеет позиционироваться на отдельные дорожки.
<User667[web]> так, на свежеустановленном тоже надо оперу поставить, чтоб в этот чат войти?
<vdrandom> опера лол
<vdrandom> хотя для чятиков ок
<skywriter> User667[web]: Я вообще через джаббер захожу. Непонятно, зачем вообще нужен IRC, если есть джаббер?
<skywriter> User667[web]: http://jabberworld.info
<User667[web]> так, а где выход?
<remes> я джабер не юзаю, юзаю irc , непонятно зачем нужена жаба если есть ирк ))
<User667[web]> ок. сейчас попробую)
<vdrandom> remes, +1
<vdrandom> irc+bitlbee, например
<FaTeieDeR> Народ! подскажите,, обновился с Kubuntu 8.04 на 10.04 с помощью update-manager ... Новоя дро впадает в панику, а старый возмущается что примонтироваться не может
<vdrandom> это нормально
<skywriter> remes: Например, потому что есть клиенты с поддержкой GnuPG.
<vdrandom> это убунта :)
<FaTeieDeR> спасибо... полегчало... но надо востановить...
<vdrandom> штатные телепаты в отпуске
<remes> skywriter- это понятно, но нафига они мне то нужны ) .. тут вопрос необходимости, надо - юзай, не надо - не юзай ))
<FaTeieDeR> чтоже... обойдемся без них... был бы только желающий помочь...
<vdrandom> когда система не может загрузиться, она обычно кусок лога с ошибками вываливает.
<vdrandom> скорее всего где-то там и есть нечто полезное для диагностики проблемы
<FaTeieDeR> ты только скажи где его поискать...
<vdrandom> на экране
<FaTeieDeR> хотя там по моему нифига нету! ибо капс и скролл локи мигают почти сразу
<SA4ok> клацнул по ссылке из поисковика на форуме и попал на http://beta.ubuntu.ru/index.php?board=27.9900
<SA4ok> и правда тестируется новая версия форума или просто выманивалка аккаунтов?
<vdrandom> а vlc умеет стримить видео?
<skywriter> vdrandom: Имеет.
<skywriter> *Умеет
<hunter3> skywriter, пытаюсь включить эффекты, драйвера п-е якобы не используются, как их задействовать?
<vdrandom> skywriter, без гуя умеет? :)
<hunter3> не понял)
<skywriter> vdrandom: cvlc --help ?
<skywriter> vdrandom: Смотри wiki по ключам командной строки. Там дофига опций.
<skywriter> hunter3: Драйвера п-е - это проприетарные? "Система - Администрирование установка драйверов"
<skywriter> hunter3: т.е. "Драйверы устройств"
<hunter3> пишет не используются(((
<hunter3> а как же 450?)) ((
<skywriter> hunter3: А в перечне репозиториев включен "restricted"? (проп.драйвера)
<skywriter> hunter3: Если нет, то включи и обнови список пакетов.
<hunter3> секунду, посмотрю
<hunter3> включено
<skywriter> hunter3: Тогда не знаю.
<vadimkiselev> При загрузке ubuntu черный экран, если нажать alt+ctrl+f2, тогда можно увидеть это http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/7919/img723.jpg (немного смазано, но верхние строчки видно)
<hunter3> что ж делать то? видюха и монитор не определяются(((
<|Amblnb|> А монитор без ведюхи определяется? )))
<|Amblnb|> Поскажите как решить проблему с Хромом, после загрузки всех вкладок виснет, убиваю процес, востанавливаю сесию и всё нормально работает. После выключения опять тоже самое ((
<hunter3> в смысле?
<|Amblnb|> hunter3: Монитор определяет видюха. Как интересно у тебя монитор неопределяется, если система видеокарту невидит? о_О
<|Amblnb|> или там есть какое-то отдельное гнездо в обход видеокарты? ))
<hunter3> неизвестный монитор, я наверно не так выразился(
<hunter3> и дрова п-е не используются пишет
<|Amblnb|> обычно монитор это устройство вывода с таким-то разрешением, модель и прочее там излишни, ну ещё частота кадров может пригодится, но есть же безопасные частоты...
<hunter3> кадров пишет 0
<|Amblnb|> поставь 60
<hunter3> где?
<|Amblnb|> а где пишит 0
<hunter3> не активно ничего
<|Amblnb|> кароче вначале заведи видюху
<vadimkiselev> При загрузке ubuntu черный экран, если нажать alt+ctrl+f2, тогда можно увидеть это http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/7919/img723.jpg (немного смазано, но верхние строчки видно)
<hunter3> чем)?
<|Amblnb|> Это как возмущаться что электронно лучевая трубка непоказывает телепередачи, хотя телевизор и близко к ней не примыкает ))
<hunter3> как видюху завести?)
<|Amblnb|> vadimkiselev: А под другим ядром пробовал грузится?
<|Amblnb|> hunter3: ХЗ, с лайф СД работает?
<vadimkiselev> |Amblnb|: только одно ядро стоит
<vadimkiselev> |Amblnb|: можно загрузится если прописать в grub nomodeset
<|Amblnb|> vadimkiselev: У меня если подобное бывало заходил с более старого и никогда не удаляю все ядра, чтобы был резерв
<vadimkiselev> |Amblnb|: У меня вчера система установлена была
<hunter3> ээээээ... только что установил систему)
<hunter3> там одно ядро
<vadimkiselev> |Amblnb|: могу новый снимок сделать, если поможет
<|Amblnb|> Ну я не спец
<|Amblnb|> просто пользователь
<hunter3> (
<|Amblnb|> Такие на Убунте тоже бывают ))
<hunter3> ))
<|Amblnb|> vadimkiselev: Может что нетак установилось
<vadimkiselev> |Amblnb|: Сначала все работало...
<vadimkiselev> |Amblnb|: иногда ведь загружается
<|Amblnb|> Просто если Живой диск работает то значит инстал корявый
<vadimkiselev> |Amblnb|: работает.
<vadimkiselev> |Amblnb|: тогда переустанавливать буду((
<|Amblnb|> там надо лаг искать, скорей всего в логах, но можно и командами что-то повыяснять, но их незнаю, так что-то записано по мелочи...
<|Amblnb|> если только установил, то легче полюбому перебить...
<He3Hauka> всем привет!  Подскажите как поставить вместо LXDE  - UNITY
<Aceler> Тебе простым способом или сложным?
<vdrandom> ubuntu-desktop простой :)
<vdrandom> но опенбокс лучше, чем юнити
<wasteland_walker> msg nickserv register qwe#123 danvop@gmail.com
<wasteland_walker> uck
<wasteland_walker> im noob
<Imyap> ghb
<Imyap> ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> Imyap! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<User195[web]> подскажите, пожалуйста, с помощью InfraRecorder можно новую версию убунту записать на тот же диск DVD-RW?
<alexzulu> с образа конечно.
<User195[web]> alexzulu, даже если я уже туда записал предыдущую версию?
<alexzulu> конечно. главное перед этим диск очистить.
<User195[web]> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download - надо как тут всё делать или прежде очистить диск от предыдущей записи убунту надо?
<User195[web]> а как очистить?
<alexzulu> я не помню где это в инфре. в меню надо смотреть.
<alexzulu> а диск надо очищать перед записью.
<User195[web]> просто я боюсь, что очищу так, что больше ничего записать не получится
<alexzulu> это стандартная процедура. и вероятность убийства диска зависит от того насколько он плохо сделан.
<User195[web]> alexzulu, спасибо! Вот я к тебе обратился, просто скопировав и вставив псевдоним твой, красным моё обращение выделилось у тебя?
<User195[web]> alexzulu, спасибо! Вот я к тебе обратился, просто скопировав и вставив псевдоним твой, красным моё обращение выделилось у тебя?
<alexzulu> да
<alexzulu> у меня оранжевым выделяет. настройки в клиенте такие.:)
<User195[web]> alexzulu, спасибо)
<alexzulu> не за что.
<alexzulu> все люди братья, должны помогать друг другу.:)
<User195[web]> Чтобы очистить перезаписываемый диск, воспользуйтесь либо меню:   Действия  Очистить диск...   или кнопкой на панели инструментов:      Привод  Пожалуйста, выберите привод, который Вы хотите использовать для очистки диска.    Способ очисткÐ
<User195[web]> При этом сами данные в основном никогда не удаляются с диска (они просто становятся недоступными). Вместо этого они перезаписываются при следующей записи. Этот способ очень быстрый, в большинстве случаев он занимает около 10 секунд. С п
<User195[web]> какой мне способ нужен?
<User195[web]> Сколько времени это займет, зависит от размера последней сессии.    Другие настройки  Если оглавление диска (TOC) по каким-либо причинам было повреждено, Infra Recorder не сможет очистить диск, пока не будет включена опция Игнорировать ошибки TOC
<alexzulu> быстрый выбери.
<He3HauKa> всем привет!
<User195[web]> alexzulu, вот уже дописал всё, всё равно быстрый?
<alexzulu> конечно. его вполне хватит.
<User195[web]> alexzulu, спасибо!
<hivemind> Хм, пытаюсь поставить опенбокс, он хочет удалить xfonts-terminus. Это что-то нужное, не?
<freedom> !grub2
<ubuntuhelp> Это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Вся информация тут: http://goo.gl/gR60c см. также !grub-splash
<freedom> !grub-spalsh
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='grub-spalsh'
<freedom> !grub-splash
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='grub-splash'
<User487[web]> Добрый день. У мен в юнити в левой панели не видны пиктограммы. как быть?
<User487[web]> просто черная панель и все. При наведении указывается текстовая подсказка, но иконок не видать.
<freedom> User487[web]: устанавливал на ноут?
<User487[web]> нет, на десктоп. видео Нвидиа ФХ 5200 РАМ 512 Мб проц. целерон 2,4
<freedom> для таких конфигов юбунту весьма тяжелая.
<User487[web]> но ведь интересно все равно... и почему не видать не понятно... все отсальное ведь работает
<freedom> у меня трабл с нойтом был. нечего не помогло с того что нарыл в гугле. скорее всего железо слабовато) бнити же с новых разработок и требует норм железо. исправте если не так
<freedom> ноутом*
<freedom> юнити*
<freedom> :-)
<freedom> видяха же на 128мб?
<User487[web]> да
<freedom> возможно не хватает ее
<User487[web]> с какого? я на такую семерку ставил - и всего хватало...
<Cat1> а перезапустить юнити не лечит?
<User487[web]> блин, по ходу прийдется сносить нафиг юбунту.
<freedom> по любому под такой конфиг юбунту не катит
<freedom> будет подвисать
<User487[web]> а жалко - очень хотелось попробовать новый интерфейс...
<Aceler> Это компизовая бага, на данном железе не лечится
<Aceler> Если бы у nvidia были новые дрова для этой видеокарты, тогда работало бы, а так — фигушки.
<User487[web]> да пусть подвисает, этот комп нужен чтобы мать могла по скайпу с сестрой общаться, а мне чтобы поменьше траблов было с обслуживанием и иногда интерфейсом поиграться
<Aceler> nvidia как бы говорит вам — покупайте новое железо.
<Aceler> Подвисать не должно, кстати
<Aceler> Но работать будет только с обычным гномом
<User487[web]> а оно и не подвисает, просто тормозит иногда жутко, но вроде как работает все окромя этих иконок
<vdrandom> ты бы чего-нибудь полегче поставитл на него
<SergeyIT> User487[web], поставь 10.04
<vdrandom> опенбокс, например
<vdrandom> или даже метасити тот же, всяко попроще юнитей
<User487[web]> наверное придется... хотя я не понимаю почему? может все ж есть решение?
<Cat1> 11.04 кушает ресурсы не по детски. вот сейчас у меня полтора гига откусывает, хотя не много и нагружено то
<User487[web]> системный монитор показивает что съедено 230 Мб, при наличии 512... Запущена только мозилка
<SergeyIT> это нормально
<damex> User487[web]: мало? у меня firefox один сжирает от 1гб обычно.
<User487[web]> а что, 10.10 тож тяжелый? почему спрашиваю, потому что ставил 10.4 а 10.10 не устанавливал, но у меня дистр есть скачанный... а 10.4 качать впадло...
<Cat1> 10.10 не тяжелее , просто 04 более стабильный по отзывам
<vdrandom> ээ
<vdrandom> што? О_о
<vdrandom> 10.10 глючнее свежака?
<vdrandom> куда убунта катится...
<Cat1> по отзывам народа , я написал, у меня не глючит никакая
<skai> vdrandom: и когда 10.04 стал свежее 10.10?
<skai> куда катится образование у народа, если они течение времени путают
<vdrandom> вейт
<vdrandom> 10.04?
<vdrandom> я думал про 11.04 речь :
<vdrandom> :)
<skai> vdrandom: а ты посмотри.он же написал.10.4
<Cat1> ) ааа понял, я не написал десятку
<Cat1> там в вопросе подразумевалось вот и не стал пальцы ломать
<User487[web]> ну... ответ был ко мне адресован, я понял... 10.10 более глючная, да?
<Cat1> так сложилось отвечать везде, я не замечал когда пользовался
<User487[web]> а все-таки. неуж-то у юнити все так запущено с настройками? нельзя как-то сделать эти долбанные иконки видимыми?
<User487[web]> потому как опять все заново ставить - такой облом честно говоря... я специально тянул, ждал выхода 11.04 и вот тебе на тебе....
<alexzulu> User487[web], зато всё по плану вышло а не по состоянию готовности.:)
<Cat1> попробуй иконки поменяй, тему , потом обратно , может глюк мелкий
<Cat1> http://i22.fastpic.ru/big/2011/0529/26/eea7a97b289d8ef93b671b252ec43e26.jpg  я вот сам решил притушить иконки, спасибо автору темы , чего то такого и хотелось . По умолчанию яркое все как деревенский москвич.
<_GerarD_> Здпасте
<_GerarD_> Здрасте*
<_GerarD_> Не подскажите как вставить иконки приложений в openbox menu
<shenmue> grub2
<shenmue> !grub2
<ubuntuhelp> Это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Вся информация тут: http://goo.gl/gR60c см. также !grub-splash
<Nor8>  
<Nor8>  У меня вопрос. Тут анонсировали аналог стима, который в скором времени, судя по скринам будет и под линукс. Клиент поддерживает и стим аккаунт, но требует инсталляции стима. Вот я и думаю, как это будет выглядеть, если самого стима под линукс нет?
<vdrandom> _GerarD_, насколько мне известно, это невозможно
<vdrandom> Nor8, похоже на разводилово на пароли
<Nor8> vdrandom: http://www.desura.com/  Такого масштаба разводилово?
<vdrandom> а, десура
<vdrandom> нет, не развадилово
<vdrandom> но вот как оно будет работать со стимом под вайном... и будет ли?
<vdrandom> скорее всего под линуксами там будут только игры, выпущенные под линукс
<vdrandom> а всё, что в стиме и в десуре под виндой будет недоступно.
<Nor8>  vdrandom: Еще раз говорю, клиент под линукс будет, уже тестят и в настройках есть поддержка стим-аккаунта.
<vdrandom> тогда что-то под вайном будет
<vdrandom> разговоры про нативный стим под линукс затихли очень быстро
<Nor8> Ну так то стим, а это дезура.
<_GerarD_> vdrandom возможно... в линуксе всё возможно
<_GerarD_> vdrandom я тут чей то скриншот видел...
<_GerarD_> vdrandom http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/2175167
<User691[web]> space used to preserve files across reboots(ubuntu onlY) - объясните, пожалуйста, для чего это?
<[s]pam> доброго времени суток)
<[s]pam> вы тут не решаете роблемы с Unity?
<Cat1> смотря какие проблемы с юнити
<[s]pam> в трее имеется некоторое количество приложений, и после некоторо времени они перестают реагировать на нажатие правой кнопки мыши
<[s]pam> левой*
<Cat1> а те что правее работают?
<[s]pam> вообще ничего не работает
<skai> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/just-what-is-linux-mascot-tux-doing-in-a-national-cereal-commercial-video/
<[s]pam> даже меню у развернутых  приложений перестает работать
<_GerarD_> Не подскажите как вставить иконки приложений в openbox menu
<only_you> а разве у юнити есть трей? о_О
<[s]pam> я его долго искал и нашел)
<Cat1> если разрешить трею быть то он есть, но иногда глючит как и описывается
<Cat1> лучше просто новые индикаторы ставить если уж нужны
<only_you> костіль все же
<_GerarD_> artus|znc|: как вставить иконки приложений в openbox menu?
<[s]pam> кстати, я только заметил, что при включенном банши ничего не глючит
<User691[web]> объясните, пожалуйста, space used to preserve files across reboots(ubuntu onlY) - для чего это?
<only_you> банши не нужно
<_GerarD_> skai: привет, не подскажешь как патчить опенбокс? https://bugzilla.icculus.org/show_bug.cgi?id=3580
<[s]pam> все, кинул банши d авторан, будем считать, что проблема решена))
<[s]pam> в*
<vdrandom> _GerarD_, там конфиг показан же, ну
<vdrandom> icon=
<vdrandom> в соответствующем теге
<vdrandom> _GerarD_, берёшь исходники, патчишь, собираешь прогу, профит
<vdrandom> можно даже deb-src воспользоваться или как там
<Cat1> [s]pam: неожиданное решение
<_GerarD_> vdrandom я просто никогда ничего не патчил
<_GerarD_> vdrandom понятия не имею где прочитать, а так найти нашёл, что искал
<[s]pam> я че-то уже жалею, что перешел на 11.04
<[s]pam> надо было сидеть на 9.04
<vdrandom> оно уже давно не поддерживается, лол
<Cat1> тогда уж 10.04
<vdrandom> цикл поддержки у убунту 1,5 года
<vdrandom> _GerarD_, для патча используется команда patch, внезапно
<vdrandom> курим ман
<vdrandom> про сбор софта в линуксах в интернетах немеряно написано
<[s]pam> да без разницы поддерживается или нет, мне от нее нужен был apache, php, mysql и geany
<vdrandom> начиная от классического makeinstall, и до всяких штук, автоматически собирающих пакеты для убунты-редхата и прочего
<[s]pam> и чтоб стабильной была
<vdrandom> на 10.04 надо было переходить
<vdrandom> а лучше вообще на другой дистр :)
<[s]pam> ну вот я сижу с нетбука, а на комне стоит mandriva   2010
<[s]pam> ну убунта все равно роднее
<kstati> заметно. учитывая юнити.
<vdrandom> а на сервер фряху бы поднял :)
<vdrandom> или хотя бы debian.
<[s]pam> юнити на нетбуке смотрится нормально, а гному места явно маловато
<skai> пойду добуду еды
<kstati> [s]pam: гном-3 уже пробовал?
<[s]pam> ну на 11.04 ведь идет гном-3 в стандарте?
<kstati> юнити по его образу пытались сделать. чё-т общее есть, но жо.
<kstati> абсолютно нет. в 11.04 не гном-3, а юнити с либами от третьего гнома.
<kstati> gnome-shell глянь
<[s]pam> значит не пробовал)
<[s]pam> чтобы что-то попробовать нужен нормальный интернет, а я - счастливый обладатель мегавонь модема
<Cat1> Supertuxcart поставил игрушку , просто ради ностальгии решил попробовать, а она какая то обновленная , может быть давно уже , даже заигрался )))))
<[s]pam> %username% is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<[s]pam> как это поправить?
<[s]pam> это после sudo
<vdrandom> это значит, что пользователь не прописан в судо
<[s]pam> это я понял, как его прописать?)
<vdrandom> или пользователь не состоит в группах, прописанных в судо
<vdrandom> добавь пользователя в группу admins
<kstati> [s]pam: man visudo
<vdrandom> зачем?
<vdrandom> man usermod ;)
<[s]pam> usermod((
<vdrandom> для этих целей существует группа admins
<kstati> vdrandom: затем, что.
<[s]pam> есть же гуй)
<kstati> почитав visudo становится понятным, в какую группу добавлять пользователя
<vdrandom> admin группа
<vdrandom> так не ман, а сам visudo в таком случае :
<vdrandom> :)
<kstati> vdrandom: угу. admins, конечно. либо sudo, либо su, либо wheel.
<vdrandom> алсо, /etc/sudoers, но доступ для чтения есть только у админа, а для записи надо использовать visudo
<kstati> умница. именно об этом и говорится в visudo со ссылками на sudoers
<[s]pam> да, всем спасибо, помогло)
<vdrandom> в ubuntu 10.04 группы wheel не предусмотрено в  /etc/sudoers
<vdrandom> забавно
<kstati> ну дык убунту издревле чудит. даже su по дефолту не работает, хотя можно выполнить sudo passwd и su запустится
<vdrandom> надо бы и у себя в арчике так рут отключить
<vdrandom> точнее, авторизацию под рутом
<kstati> а на фига?
<vdrandom> а нафига она?
<kstati> ну, если настаиваешь - usermod -l в помощь
<vdrandom> да я разберусь как-нибудь
<vdrandom> я уже не помню, когда последний раз su выполнял
<vdrandom> без узернейма
<kstati> каждой задаче свой инструмент. для одиночных команд sudo хватает выше крыши, а вот для двух и более - su удобнее. на крайняк - su - -c "cmd &&cmd&&cmd"
<XuMuK> ку
<vdrandom> kstati, sudo -s
<vdrandom> при этом в sudoers прописано, чтобы конфиги юзера использовались
<kstati> vdrandom: тоже верно
<TomFarr> доброго
<vdrandom> йо
<trancecore> test
<ubuntuhelp> trancecore, Понг.
<trancecore> test
<ubuntuhelp> trancecore, Есть контакт.
<gr> Привет, проблема: пытаюсь подключиться по локальной сети - устройство не управляется. ставил недавно wicd, теперь удалил, а толку мало, только вайфай и осталсся
<gr> Как обратно активировать?
<gr> ещё подключал по сети ррое соединение, через консоль, но это не должно повлиять было.
<gr> Вопрос по сети остаётся открытым.
<Nigelist> Привет всем, подскажите какой дистр есть c gnome 4, кроме Fedora 15?
<gr> Хочу подключиться по проводной сети, но "устройство не управляется"
<skai> Nigelist: купи плутоний и садись в свой делориан.оставь нас в нашем прошлом, дитя из будущего
<XuMuK> ыыыыы
<Nigelist> skai, *Gnome 3...
<Nigelist> :)
<XuMuK> вот ето отжог порнишка)
<XuMuK> Nigelist: к любому дистру прикрутить можно
<Nigelist> XuMuK с кем не бывает. Ты тоже с ошибками пишешь. :)
<NoOova> ГНарод собирюсь переставлять ось на всём разделе. что незабыть скопировать?
<Nigelist> Мне не нужно прикручивать, надо из коробки.
<XuMuK> всё что в /home/$USER
<XuMuK> можно /etc/ , /usr/local, / opt
<Nigelist> И сразу уж home Делай отдельным разделом.
<XuMuK> Nigelist: archlinux
<Nigelist> Чтоб потом мозг неломать.
<XuMuK> Nigelist: http://itmages.ru/image/view/200394/57d4e498
<gr> Народ, подскажите, что мне делать? не могу до проводной сети добраться.
<Nigelist> А чего на инглише?
<XuMuK> удобнее
<XuMuK> привык
<XuMuK> да и маны все английские, если чо...
<skai> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0529/h_1306675980_11ecd97be1.png
<XuMuK> skai: ты ещё в начале путешествия Судьбы)
<XuMuK> гг
<skai> XuMuK: ага.тока тока атлантиду досмотрел.после зв-1
<XuMuK> я атлантаду не осилил)
<XuMuK> и
<skai> а че так?
<skai> там нормально:)
<gr> Про проблему с сетью - перезагрузка не помогла.
<skai> там хотя бы персонажи из зв-1 есть
<XuMuK> да и вселенная, в начале вроде пошло пошло, и потом просто убили сериал...
<XuMuK> во во
<skai> а тут тока о'нилл (с двумя л;) )
<XuMuK> можно было мега сюжет придумать, древних например наконец найти или ещё чо нить такое, а они УГ сделали... мде...
<skai> а они нашли же древних
<skai> не тока вознесшихся, но и обычных
<skai> давно уже
<XuMuK> не тех, те сами ищут своих
<XuMuK> я про саму цевилизацию...
<XuMuK> те сами летают хз куда
<skai> ну да. в галактике пегас очень многое от цивилизации осталось.правда последних древних репликаторы помяли
<skai> основная масса - вознеслись
<XuMuK> короче, можно было сделать лучше...
<skai> да ладно.подумаешь асгардов убили
<skai> они не самые няшные:)
<XuMuK> да, куклы, откровенно говоря, дибильны)
<XuMuK> я его, СГ1, с братом п прокате! брали, еще када я в России жил)
<skai> да ладно:)у них боевые доспехи есть:)
<XuMuK> более 11 лет назад уже)
<XuMuK> ппц долгий сериал)
<XuMuK> прям санта-барбара галактическая)
<skai> дык 10 сезонов зв-1
<skai> плюс 2 фильма
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: ку)
<skai> не считая оригинального
<skai> плюс переиздание первой серии
<skai> плюс 5 сезонов атлантиды
<skai> ну а сгу - это уже какие то левые зв. это не труЪ зв
<XuMuK> skai: я всю игру на нантендо прошол сг1, епик гейм ващще)
<XuMuK> потом на сеге появилась...
<skai> не видел
<XuMuK> ты чоооо
<XuMuK> хотя
<XuMuK> skai: сколько тебе?
<skai> стар я
<skai> стар
<XuMuK> ты застал сеги/нинтенды?
<skai> просто у мну на денди было мало игр
<skai> а сеги не было
<skai> был спектрум
<XuMuK> аа
<skai> потом пень1
<XuMuK> у каго его не было)
<XuMuK> и синклер и спектрум)
<skai> у многих его не было
<skai> среди моих знакомых - тока у мну дома спектрум был
<XuMuK> не, у меня 8088, 286, 386, 486, потом сразу ммх, потом амд 64 и тд
<skai> ну я на двойке и тройке у друга играл:)в прица
<kstati> 8186 забыл, да и 386sx,dx 486 sx,dx да и pentium pro перед mmx
<skai> а дома был пень166ммх
<[Raiden]> всем ку
<XuMuK> я в дюну несколько лет играл на 3ке))
<vdrandom> йо
<skai> и монитор был
<XuMuK> потом появилась мега игра - C&C
<skai> нокиа 449Ха
<XuMuK> и всё
<[Raiden]> вы про звездные врата?
<XuMuK> ага)
<skai> 14 или 13" (точно хз)
<skai> с колонками встроенными
<skai> 10 лет проработал без серьезных поломок
<[Raiden]> я жумаю его пересмотреть как-нибудь.  Больше нечего )
<skai> а несерьезные - чинил сам
<skai> вот умели делать мониторы
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: долго же ты будешь его пересматривать))
<XuMuK> skai: у меня доже со стола падал такой, и ничо, работал)
<XuMuK> правда по краям цвета искажать стал...
<skai> не.там тока каретка разбалтывалась и терял красный канал.лечилось параллоном для поддержки замес старого.ну и кадровик искрил пробоиной.тут клей на резиновой основе помог
<XuMuK> kstati: я перечислил что было и меня...
<skai> 1600*1024@60
<skai> держал разрешение
<skai> комфортно работал я на нем с 1152*864@75
<kstati> на 13-14"?
<XuMuK> а то, ето ж не lsd
<kstati> ну-ну. а моделька какая?
<skai> 14"
<skai> nokia 449Xa
<kstati> пятнашки гнусмусы 1024 в ширину норм держали, а тут прям-таки шикарно выходит
<XuMuK> хотя, да, 13 маловато
<skai> 1997 года выпуска.
<kinoprorok> Всем привет, посоветуйте, пожалуйста, чьей конторы блок питания купить?
<skai> гнусмасы - ацтой
<kstati> skai, монитор crt-шки в былое время нормальными были. 15" - бюджетно, 24" - профи
<kstati> а с переходом на lcd, да - хрень пошла.
<skai> ну пока нокла выпускала моники - это было сила
<kstati> погуглил по твоей модели. как и ожидал - рекомендуемое разрешение 1024х768.
<kstati> 15" кинескоп, 14" видимо (как раньше и практиковалось - дюйм под корпусом хавался)
<[Raiden]> Ну самсунги на самом деле неплохие моники. Фактически кроме них и лж-филипс, матрицы делают только китайцы и может пра японских фирм типа шарп или сони.
<[Raiden]> *пара
<XuMuK> у меня часто вьюсоники были... тоже няшные
<[Raiden]> а кинескопы так себе были , средней паршивости. Самые рульные были на тринитронах и даймодтронах от митсубиси ( митсубиси, ияма, нек...)
<[Raiden]> это личное мнение
<kstati> самсунги lcd страдают неравномерной подсветкой. верх-низ экрана искажения цветов, яркости.
<[Raiden]> вьюсоники хороши были.
<kstati> угу. crt-шные
<[Raiden]> да почти все страдают. даже на лед подсветке ест ьнекая неравномерность.
<[Raiden]> Хотя может самсунибольше - я незнаю )
<XuMuK> скоро , как синий олед дойдет хотя бы до 25000, будут и моники делать)
<[Raiden]> *больше чем другие.
<XuMuK> тока дорогие они...
<[Raiden]> У меня есть  с лампами филипс и лед телик лж, на обоихх засветы есть снизу.
<kinoprorok> Товарищи, мне на домашний сервачек под убунту 10.10 нужен бп ватт на 450.  Какой посоветуете? Чтобы надежный и не слишком шумный.
<[Raiden]> ну, я хотел сказать не только болезнь самсунгов
<kstati> из более-менее адекватных по цветопередачи сейчас разве что две линейки в ходу - apple cinema и nec-и от 24". но у них и цена "не для дома".
<skai> kstati: и что?по инструкции рекомендуемое 1024*768@75
<skai> поддерживает 1024*768@85
<skai> максимум держит 1600*1024@60
<vdrandom> kinoprorok, thermaltake?
<[Raiden]> бп сча много хроших. Мой текущий от фсп
<XuMuK> кстати, помогите решить... када из перехода тыкаю в папку какую нить, вместо вапще наутилуса, стартует gnome-eye...
<[Raiden]> есть знакомый который чифтеки предпочитает
<XuMuK> никто не знает как вылечить?
<kinoprorok> Ща в рет зашел, там тоже фсп советуют.
<[Raiden]> руками наутилус запусти, и в свойствах любой папки выбери чем открывать
<[Raiden]> наверное так
<XuMuK> да?)
<kinoprorok> Еще highpower предложили
<XuMuK> нет такой опщии
<[Raiden]> Хм, и правда в наутилусе нет
<skai> у мну блок питания hipro
<XuMuK> какие ещё будут варианты?)
<skai> XuMuK: кстати видл в сгу скафандры ихние?
<[Raiden]> посмотри ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list или перемести его
<skai> в 6 серии?
<skai> kinoprorok: hipro на 65W - само то
<[Raiden]> если файл снесешь сделай рестарт неаутилуса
<skai> XuMuK: так вот эти сскафандры - безразмерны и могут вместить в себ кого угодно.именно на таких асгарды и напали на атлантиду
<[Raiden]> на*
<pahan> я добавил PPA с почтовым клиентом thunderbird,но этот пакет есть и в основном репозитории как сказать apt-get из какого репозитория брать?
<kinoprorok> Skai на 650 жирно будет.
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: спасибо большущее))
<skai> kinoprorok: дык ты не бери на 650.секономишь на очки и сможешь отличить 65W от 650Ц
<kinoprorok> раз за фсп больше проголосовали, значит его и возьму.
<XuMuK> skai: эээ... я нить потерял)) 1. отвлёксо и 2. давно уже смотрел) ты про чо?)
<shenmue> http://goo.gl/AMjAv =)
<kinoprorok> skai: грубо
<skai> XuMuK: дык про тоже.помшь я упоминал боевые костюмы асгардов
<skai> kinoprorok: зато правдиво.можешь обижаться, но к окулисту то сходи.о тебе же заботу проявляю
<XuMuK> skai: про то что упоминал помню, а вот как они хотя бы выглядят - уже нет)
<skai> XuMuK: а вот как выглядят - это скафандры из сгу
<skai> http://atlantis-tv.ru/forum/33-3391-1
<XuMuK> как у военов ра чтоль?
<XuMuK> ааа
<XuMuK> чо то хилинькие какие-то)
<XuMuK> хотя на гайвера смахивает)
<skai> да ладно.там один шит в рукаве - его пытались расстрелять отряд людев и еле еле справились
<kinoprorok> skai: даже не знаю, что тебе сказать. Хрен поймешь, что ты пишешь. Вдруг ты мимо клавиш попадаешь? Тогда советую к невропатологу сходить. Или ж вообще к хирургу, чтобы руки на правильное место переставил.
<Henoxek> традиционный вечерний срач :)
<skai> kinoprorok: дадада. когда такие дети, как ты, обижаются - они пытаются уязвить окружающих теми приемами, на которые бы обиделись сами.понимаю.но ты все равно продолжай:) а то скучно будет
<XuMuK> я бы даже добавил воскресный)
<[Raiden]> покупайте квас http://img15.nnm.ru/b/f/9/7/f/079edc0caebd6c8996753076942.jpg
<skai> XuMuK: агай:)
<[Raiden]> )
<Vertrum> В Warfcraft'e невозможно что либо написать. Запускаю через терминал, пытаюсь залогиниться, ничего. Закрываю варик, а в терминале все то, что я писал %(
<kinoprorok> skai: давай, взрослый дядя, шути дальше. Если кто и переносит свои комплексы на других, так это ты.
<skai> [Raiden]: хмммм....во время сессии кола поможет на 45 минут добиться производительности от себя
<KyuuBe> [Raiden]: так расписано как будто это плохо
<shenmue> я аж поперхнулся кокаколой
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: но она же такая вкусная))
<Vertrum> Ну же, отзывчивое комьюнити, хелп ^^
<[Raiden]> мб
<skai> kinoprorok: давай еще:) начни переходы на грубости:)не забудь классическое для таких диванных супергероев " в реале я бы ..." и прочие недоступные тебе возможности:)
<skai> kinoprorok: не отступай от сценария:)
<skai> XuMuK: да где она вкусная?
<KyuuBe> "о вкусах не спорят" слышал?
<kinoprorok> skai: тебе кто грубое слово сказал, родной? Вообще то первым выпячивать свое Я начал ты.
<KyuuBe> а еще ей можно разбавлять виски :3
<skai> kinoprorok: во:)давай дальше:) ты забыл пригрозить, что в реале ты суперкрутой и всегда перед тем как проснуться - побеждал всех врагов.не разочаровыва меня:)
<skai> KyuuBe: а зачем виски разбавлять этой гадостью?
<[Raiden]> KyuuBe: ну ваще вывод полезных веществ не есть хорошо, кофеин тоже не гуд, а т очто побежишь быстр ов туалет говорит о том что придется пить снова :)
<Henoxek> Vertum какой хоть варкрафт имеется ввиду? wow или wc3?
<KyuuBe> тогда не пейте кофе
<kinoprorok> skai: не надо выдавать свои желания за мои.
<[Raiden]> А я ег ои не пью
<Henoxek> *Vertrum
<skai> kinoprorok: ну это слегка уныло, но ты хоть стараешься.давай следующую катч фразу
<KyuuBe> просто все это кола-хейтерство смешно
<Vertrum> Henoxek: 3 TFT
<Henoxek> странно, у меня все работало (давно не играл)
<Henoxek> возможно версия вайна такая
<kinoprorok> skai: да помоему это ты тут местный клоун. Мастер словесности и эпатажа. Долго тренировался?
<Vertrum> Последняя.
<skai> KyuuBe: ну ты смейся, а я колу не люблю с тех пор, как в бутылке растворил латунную скрепку
<skai> kinoprorok: уже лучше, но ты забыл кучу восклицательных знаков, чтобы покаать свою значимость и то, что на тебя должны обратит ьвнимания
<Vertrum> До обновления та же фигня. собственно это и была причина обновления :D
<Henoxek> а какие опции в вайне стоят? раб. стол эмулируется?
<Henoxek> плюс нужна вроде опция "захват мыши клиентским приложением"
<Vertrum> Не, фулскрин нужен. А так стоят эти галки.
<Henoxek> пробуй не из терминала запускать
<Henoxek> через ярлык например
<Vertrum> На сколько я понял, прикол в том, что варик (вайн) фокус передают другому окну. В данном случае терминалу.
<kinoprorok> skai: я те про одно, ты про другое.
<Henoxek> ну еще можно в отдельной сессии иксов запускать
<Vertrum> Пробовал. Та же фигня.
<Vertrum> xstart?
<Henoxek> alt+tab не помогает?
<Henoxek> чтобы фокус вернуть
<skai> kinoprorok: да я тя вообще не читаю.у меня тут видеоокно прикрывает.смысл читать, если вы никогда не оригинальны.дети такие дети
<Vertrum> Неа(
<Vertrum> Я думаю может в компизе че нить покрутить надо. Вот сижу ковыряюсь)
<kinoprorok> skai: сам то давно подштанники снял?
<skai> kinoprorok: во.уже ближе, но больше экспрессии.попробуй более прямые оскорбления.ну чтото, на что обижаешься не только ты, но и люди вокруг тебя.авось и угадаешь
<skai> Vertrum: а ты в настройках винца покопайся
<skai> Vertrum: дето там есть галочка про фокус окна
<skai> в разделе графики.или как то так.винца нима
<Vertrum>  skai: А в чем именно? В 4-х галках? 0_о
<skai> Vertrum: ну ты напомни, какие там галки
<kinoprorok> skai: да что то ты чересчур много слово "дети" говоришь. больная тема?
<Vertrum> лол :D
<skai> kinoprorok: нормально вброс.теперь развивай.только не щабывай ты о овсклицательных знаках.а то кажешься несерьезным.
<Vertrum> при запуске winecfg нельзя вообще нигде текст ввести xD
<Vertrum> Даже тут =/
<skai> Vertrum: о как.запускаешь через консоль или как?
<skai> Vertrum: фокус на что?
<[Raiden]> может много руза пускал всякую ерунду через судо
<Vertrum> И так и так. Фокус, я так понял на сам winecfg
<[Raiden]> и в хомпапке много конфигов с не тем владельцем?
<skai> Vertrum: перенастрой на запуск в виртуальном рабочем столе и попробуй снова
<[Raiden]> я наверное не то сказал. )
<kinoprorok> skai: и про восклицательные знаки много пишешь. Хочешь, чтоб научил, когда их ставить?
<Vertrum> Ага, а так пашет 0_о
<skai> kinoprorok: давай дальше.не останавливайся.мы тебя все поддерживаем
<skai> Vertrum: знач компиз виновен.убунта какая?
<Vertrum> 10.10
<skai> сделай metacity --replace
<skai> и попробуй
<kinoprorok> skai: на десятой фразе уже повторяться стал. Что нибудь новое можешь?
<[Raiden]> интересно, как юнити отреагирует на метасити  реплейс
<skai> [Raiden]: думаю сломается
<[Raiden]> угу
<skai> юнити зависит от компиза
<skai> это плагин к нему
<skai> отрубаешь компиз - вырубаешь и все его плагины
<[Raiden]> а если в компизе выключить плагин опенгл?
<[Raiden]> поломается?
<[Raiden]> в 0.9 это плагином теперь
<Vertrum> Тэкс. вроде помогло. Ща на варике проверю)
<Vertrum> Не, с вариком не проканало.
<[Raiden]> интересно, а в  муттере композит етключаемый
<[Raiden]> ?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> -c, --composite                        Turn compositing on
<[Raiden]>   --no-composite                         Turn compositing off
<[Raiden]> сам спросил, сам ответил
<korvin> ни у кого не было, что GIMP не открывает XPM-файл?
<[Raiden]> у меня есть ещё 1 вопрос. как поменять звуковую тему которая используется gdm от гном3
<[Raiden]> небыло
<kinoprorok> Простите меня, я больше не буду.
<victor0000> korvin: aptitude search xpm
<kinoprorok> Теперь про бп. Купил фсп с пассивным охлаждением. Сказали, для домашней файлопомойки самое то.
<trancecore> test
<ubuntuhelp> trancecore, Ну понг, и что?
<victor0000> test
<ubuntuhelp> victor0000, Понг.
<Vertrum> Эмм... А как убить, а потом восстановить компиз? killall compiz?
<[Raiden]> compiz --replace
<[Raiden]> можеш ьи убить конечно, но запускать придется находясь без вм.
<kinoprorok> Так что всем спасибо за советы
<Vertrum> Ок. понял
<victor0000> Vertrum: logout
<Vertrum> спс
<victor0000> Vertrum: Гигтег Сдфыышс ащк дщпщге
<victor0000> Vertrum: Ubuntu Classic for Logout
<skai> kinoprorok: зависит от количество хардов в фп.если много - может мощей не хватить у блока
<korvin> victor0000, нет там ниче, libxpm установлен
<kinoprorok> skai: да один хард на 300. Должно хватить.
<skai> !pm > kinoprorok
<ubuntuhelp> kinoprorok, please see my private message
<skai> !pm > kinoprorok
<ubuntuhelp> kinoprorok, please see my private message
<Vertrum> Дело по ходу не в компизе =/
<victor0000> !pm > victor0000
<ubuntuhelp> victor0000, please see my private message
<kinoprorok> skai: ну а ты что скажешь? Должно хватить? Или все таки на 650 надо было брать?
<victor0000> Vertrum: компиз не желею, уже забыл
<Vertrum> Не юзаешь в смысле?
<victor0000> Vertrum: давно
<Vertrum> А что посоветуешь?
<victor0000> Vertrum: ccsm
<Vertrum> Гм. Гляну.
<freedom> Всем привет! Кто запускал контру под вине?(не стим)
<vdrandom> я, но это было давно. очень :)
<vdrandom> вайн ещё носил номер версии 0.*.*
<freedom> я установил обычный клиент, но запускается не контра а халва
<vdrandom> ну, наверное, потому что ключ прописывать надо
<vdrandom> -game cstrike
<vdrandom> если я правильно помню
<freedom> идея
<freedom> ща проверю
<freedom> не убегай)
<vdrandom> я как минимум ещё два часа на работе ._.
<freedom> ))
<XuMuK> убейте меня кто-нить... мне ещё 9 страниц вот таких http://itmages.ru/image/view/200487/38e76a71 печатать...
<XuMuK> я уже пухну)
<freedom> ты гений))
<vdrandom> испанский?
<XuMuK> ага
<vdrandom> вичат - Ъ.
<freedom> еще бы сворачивать ее как понять
<XuMuK> какое нить срочное дело чтоль возникло бы внезапно)0
<Vertrum> Что за работа такая по воскресеньям?
<vdrandom> дежурный админ :)
<Vertrum> О как :D
<XuMuK> та, которую надо было сделать неделю назад))
<vdrandom> ещё техподдержка по воскресеньям, бывает, работает.
<Vertrum> Ну так-то вообще много кто по воскресеньям работает. Но не параллельно с иркой ^^
<vdrandom> ну как что-нибудь навернётся или повиснет - будет не до ирки.
<XuMuK> чо? я всегда в ирке, пох де, дома или с работы)
<vdrandom> а пока всё ок - можно и почятиться
<freedom> vdrandom: твоя идея с ключом заработала. Не подскажешь как сворачивать игру? В винде пользовался клавишей win
<vdrandom> назначь хоткей какой-нибудь
<Vertrum> на отдельных иксах...
<Vertrum> как вариант
<XuMuK> даже када еду куда ниить долго на мобиле включаю)
<Vertrum> Инетозавсимость x)
<XuMuK> один раз чуть не съехал с дороги)
<Vertrum> lol
<XuMuK> ладно... печатать печатать и ещё раз печатать))
<XuMuK> кстати, вот ведь парадокс... тут я не устаю, а там через страницу то кофе попью, то покурю, то позвоню...
<XuMuK> вопщем отлыниваю каг могу... вот что значит работа))
<kstati> пиши здесь.
<XuMuK> [Raiden], как там было, чтоб глобально поменять шелл с баша на зш? ето надо в /etc/bash_bash.rc менять, или де:
<XuMuK> ?*
<XuMuK> експорт до первого перегруза работает...
<kstati> нет. usermod исследуй
<vdrandom> chsh
<vdrandom> например
<kstati> XuMuK, usermod -s ...
<Vertrum> Как запустить скрипт? >_<
<vdrandom> какой?
<vdrandom> вероятно, шелл /путь/до/скрипта
<vdrandom> или /путь/до/скрипта, если права на исполнения выставлены
<kstati> или . /path/to...
<XuMuK> kstati, спасибо
<vdrandom> XuMuK, ради какой плюшки на zsh переходишь? :)
<XuMuK> ооо
<XuMuK> их много))
<XuMuK> vdrandom, и я не перехожу, а восстанавливаю справедливость))
<Vertrum> спасибо
<XuMuK> уже давно на ней)
<vdrandom> знаю, что много :)
<vdrandom> сам на zsh. Главным образом ради очень клёвого автодополнения.
<kstati> ни одной полезной не увидел
<kstati> bash-completion и всё
<XuMuK> да хватит чтоль...
<XuMuK> например када по ssh на кучу машин коннектишся... набрал ssh и альт+P пока нужная не вылезет))
<XuMuK> kstati, ты просто почитай про его плюшки, самому их трудно найти...
<progers> К кому обращаться по поводу установки сервера на ubuntu?
<vdrandom> лучше сервер не на убунту ставить
<XuMuK> а комплишн там не только для комманд, но для всего вапще))
<kstati> XuMuK, сидел на нём. дня три выдержал хД. по мне-так фигня.
<XuMuK> что, имхо, просто ппц как удобно))
<kstati> в довесок пару раз ронял в segfal, что и послужило причиной сноса
<vdrandom> интерактивное автодополнение Ъ.
<XuMuK> kstati, странно
<kstati> vdrandom, это не критерий. повторяю bash-completion.
<XuMuK> за пару лет ни одного нарекания)
<progers> К кому обращаться по поводу установки сервера?
<vdrandom> kstati, он интерактивно умеет?
<vdrandom> progers, вопрос задай
<XuMuK> да
<XuMuK> если выставить, но ето не удобно...
<Henoxek> <vdrandom> лучше сервер не на убунту ставить --> почему? вполне норм
<vdrandom> !ask|progers
<ubuntuhelp> progers: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<kstati> vdrandom, угу. он и был создан для реализации автодополнения по типу zsh
<progers> Я установил apache+php+mysql. Захожу в папку var/www, пытаюсь создать там папку или файл - не получается, нет прав доступа что ли?
<vdrandom> kstati, круто
<Henoxek> а хотя мну невнимательно прочитал вопрос
<vdrandom> progers, естественно. ты бы ещё читал
<kstati> progers, а ты как думаешь? может быть для начала попробуешь ls -la /var/www ?
<XuMuK> progers, именно
<vdrandom> что тебе пишут, когда возникает ошибка
<progers> А что делать теперь?
<XuMuK> sudo -s спасет тебя
<XuMuK> тока не урони систему)
<kstati> читать мануалы. а временно - sudo + поправка владельца
<Henoxek> почему -s? а не -i?
<XuMuK> удобнее тыкать)
<progers> kstati, а как?
<XuMuK> мне лично)
<XuMuK> плюс и не сохраняет хистори вроде...
<kstati> progers, google lamp
<progers> kstati, если честно я новичок
<Henoxek> новый сервис от гугла) гугл лампочка
<XuMuK> а то оно не видно))
<progers> Я не знаю что такой google lamp
<Henoxek> если новичок, неплохо бы прочитать мануалы про права доступа и утилиты chown/chmod
<kstati> progers, установить установил, теперь настраивай.
<XuMuK> ето значет в гугле набрать lamp
<vdrandom> в первую очередь, да
<vdrandom> маны наше всё :)
<XuMuK> так, вы меня отвлекаете)
<Henoxek> или в lmgtfu, улучшенная версия гугла, объясняющая как это сделать Ж)
<progers> Я пробовал через sudo изменить права доступа - не получается
<vdrandom> а что пишет?
<progers> Сейчас по новой попробуюю
<XuMuK> ну ка, покажи нам как ты ето пыталсо сделать)))
<XuMuK> мне аж прям интересно стало))
<vdrandom> да
<vdrandom> вообще надо читать сообщения об ошибках
<vdrandom> если не получается придумать, с чем они связаны - всегда можно погуглить.
<XuMuK> vdrandom, не всеж такие гики каг ты==
<vdrandom> сейчас поднять линукс и настроить на нём сервера можно без участия головного мозга.
<vdrandom> только спинным. :)
<progers> Я написал так в терминале - sudo chown progerins var/www и вышло - chown: невозможно получить доступ к «var/www»: Нет такого файла или каталога
<vdrandom> правильно
<vdrandom> потому что ты указал относительный путь
<vdrandom> абсолютный начинается с /
<kstati> СТООП!
<progers> Диск тоже надо указывать?
<vdrandom> почитай про виртуальную файловую систему unix :)
<XuMuK> зачем вапще ето делать?
<Henoxek> гг какой диск
<kstati> progers,  ты поменяешь владельца www и апач не запустится. иди маны читай
<XuMuK> создай папку в хом/узер и перенацель апач туда
<XuMuK> раз и на всегда вапрос с правами решицо
<vdrandom> XuMuK, я тоже не сразу всё знал.
<XuMuK> vdrandom, а кто сразу то?)
<progers> XuMuK, в httpd.conf можно указать путь в домашнюю папку или через треминал?
<vdrandom> вот и я о том же  :)
<XuMuK> тока маги, видать)
<XuMuK> progers, не, не там ...
<progers> А где?
<XuMuK> /etc/apache2/sites-availible
<progers> Сейчас...
<vdrandom> ну вот. на вас отвлёкся и не заметил зависшего сервера :(
<XuMuK> поменяй /var/www/ на /home/$USER/www
<XuMuK> тока сначала mkdir /home/$USER/www
<kstati> progers, http://tinyurl.com/3aoqxqt
<XuMuK> kstati, моя любимая приколюха для троллей)
<progers> XuMuK, на /etc/apache2/sites-availible тож нет прав доступа ))))
<XuMuK> см пункт первый
<progers> Тупой ubuntu (((
<XuMuK> про судо
<vdrandom> progers, поому что надо осваивать sudo
<XuMuK> не убунту))
<vdrandom> тупой тут не убунту, мне кажется :)
<kstati> XuMuK, троль или нет - ещё не понял, а вот лентяев в lmgtfy тыкаю
<XuMuK> kstati, тоже)
<progers> XuMuK, где смотреть пункт первый?
<XuMuK> кривому юзеру всегда операционка мешает)
<tremor> привет всем
<XuMuK> в логах твоего ирк клиента
<XuMuK> ку
<tremor> ни кто плеером clementine не пользуется?
<vdrandom> progers, тебе дали ссылку на погуглить
<vdrandom> берёшь любую статью и внимательно читаешь
<Henoxek> progers ставь webmin если не хочется разбираться
<progers> vdrandom, мне не нужен google lamp
<XuMuK> а зря
<vdrandom> а что тебе нужно?
<Henoxek> но для продакшна лучше найми админа
<vdrandom> apache?
<XuMuK> нах тада пытацо чо то ставить?
<XuMuK> и тем более каять убунту...
<XuMuK> де вапще опы?))
<progers> vdrandom, мне просто нужно с правами тупыми разобраться и все!! Я вообще не понимаю, почему изначально прав у меня нет и почему через sudo блин все надо делать!!!?!?!?
<Henoxek> потому что это не венда
<tremor> да ни чего старшного нет в то что ты все через судо делаешь
<Henoxek> ты сидишь под ограниченной учеткой
<XuMuK> progers, ради того, чтоб такие как ты ужасов не натворили)) foolproof типо))
<progers> Henoxek, ну можно прогу скачать, которая облегчает работу с судо
<Henoxek> куда там легче то
<Henoxek> sudo -i тогда сделай
<Henoxek> и будет рутовая консоль
<vdrandom> progers, потому что это linux.
<progers> XuMuK, где логи смотрятся? У меня зшвпшт
<XuMuK> ага, а потом rm / -rvf
<progers> pidgin
<XuMuK> чо мелочицо то...
<Henoxek> XuMuK rm -rf ~ сработает и без рута)
<tremor> ни кто не поможет с cue и clementine разобраться?
<XuMuK> без хома система не умрет)
<progers> XuMuK, ??
<Henoxek> а юзер где файлики хранит?
<Henoxek> в своем home же
<XuMuK> progers, блин, НАДО юзать судо... надо...
<Henoxek> баттхерт в результате потери данных, если бэкапа нет
<Vertrum> Блин, голова вообще уже не варит. можете помочь? Нужно скрипт для запуска 2-х иксов.
<progers> Спасибо блин за помощь!
<XuMuK> progers, почитай о разделении прав и вапще про то что такое root
<XuMuK> progers, тебе говорят, что надо делать, а ты говоришь, нет, мне так не нравицо...
<Vertrum> http://blinq.org/2cs
<Vertrum> как тут.
<Vertrum> Я не въеду >_<
<XuMuK> не нравицо - сноси убунту и продолжай юзать вендовоз...
<XuMuK> progers, незачто, блин
<tremor> а тут кто-нить cue юзает?
<tremor> а мои сообщения вообще видно?))
<kstati> видно
<progers> Кстати, а антивирус существует на ubuntu???
<kstati> clamav
<XuMuK> ага
<tremor> я просто уже думал что регериться надо или еще что-то)
<XuMuK> тока впринципе им сканят тока разделы винды, либо вапше не ставят
<kstati> и напрасно
<kstati> легко оказаться разносчиком заразы
<XuMuK> ботнеты правят)
<kstati> clamd в фоне и можно не париться
<vdrandom> tremor, а что там с clementine и cue?
<vdrandom> могу дать скриптик, чтобы куи резать
<tremor> да я резать умею, просто проблема есть
<tremor> если время больше 90 минут то клементина не читает трэки после этого
<unibot> господа бородатые свитерастые линуксоиды! такой вопрос: Файлзилла сервер не поднимает скрость скачивания и закачки выше 8Мбит\сек. Где могут находиться грабли? вроде все настроено по фен-шую, ограничений никаких нет
<kstati> в файлзиле. глянь в сторону proftpd и подобных
<unibot> Кстати! а еще какие фтп-серверы можете посоветовать?
<progers> Все понял :) Я прочитал мануал ))))
<vdrandom> proftpd
<vdrandom> сомневаюсь
<XuMuK> круто)
<progers> gksudo nautilus
<vdrandom> маны обычно так быстро не читают :)
<XuMuK> kstati, proftpdырка?))
<XuMuK> самый дырявы фтпшнег)
<Henoxek> proftpd ненравится
<Henoxek> vsftpd норм
<XuMuK> vsftpd
<Henoxek> <progers> gksudo nautilus --> на сервере? xD
<XuMuK> а ещё лучше sftpd
<Henoxek> тогда уж sudo mc
<progers> Henoxek, на каком сервере? Через терминал, а потом файл менеджер открывается и можно все делать, ну я менеджер с правами root запустил
<kstati> XuMuK, учись правильно готовить, и proftpd будет работать нормально. а с sftpd - фигня выйдет. это не ftp-сервер.
<XuMuK> kstati, а кто говорит, что не будед?
<vdrandom> proftpd - сила :3
<Henoxek> <progers> К кому обращаться по поводу установки сервера? --> твои же слова)
<XuMuK> просто во один прекрасный день попытаешсо зайти к себе на серв, и обнаружишь, что ты там уже не одмин)
<kstati> XuMuK, я вообще не понимаю на фиг sftpd нужен. что так, что этак работа пойдёт через ssh. на фиг ещё и сверху городить огород
<progers> Henoxek, ступил
<Henoxek> ftp вообще не нужен
<progers> ))
<kstati> ftp нужен. для публичных данных
<Henoxek> есть http
<kstati> тот же wget с ftp работает, а с ssh - мозг колупать надо
<XuMuK> ничо не надо
<kstati> Henoxek, http более ресурсоёмкий
<vdrandom> с ssh работает scp
<kstati> +1
<vdrandom> а sshfs - так вообще няшка
<kstati> угу. я о том же
<vdrandom> если лимитов по количеству процессов нет
<Henoxek> kstati> Henoxek, http более ресурсоёмкий --> ftp надо два сокета, а http достаточно одного. Так кто меньше ресурсов на сервере сьедает?
<kstati> Henoxek, апач больше жрёт.
<Henoxek> так nginx/yaws есть
<Henoxek> ftp разве что если закачка файлов требуется анонимная
<kstati> есть. о то ж. не путай серверы гипертекстовых страниц и файловые серверы
<Henoxek> вообще-то в http есть content-type
<Henoxek> поэтому передавать что угодно можно)
<kstati> о то ж. есть. и content-encoding и прочее. А с помощью отбойного молотка можно гвозди забивать
<akakii95> 'vv
<akakii95> есть кто?
<kstati> Henoxek, а можно вообще поднять раздачу файлов по мылу. а чё? безопасно ж
<[Raiden]> в гном шелле всетаки неудобно не видеть что открыто.
<[Raiden]> типа панели задач нехватает иногда. Или слишком привык - незнаю
<[Raiden]> остальное вполне работает. Впечатления за 3 дня юза
<[Raiden]> или 4
<progers> Сервер настроил, скачал phpmyadmin, настроил его, переместил в папку var/www/mysql Перехожу по адресу localhost/mysql и пишет You don't have permission to access /mysql/ on this server.
<novns> progers, ну так надо править права
<progers> Вот мой сайт - progers.tk Попробуйте перейти на progers.tk/mysql тоже самое будет
<progers> novns, как?
<progers> novns, в каком файле?
<novns> как оыбчно, chown, chmod
<progers> novns, это же не в системе, а на сервере!
<novns> вебсервер должен иметь доступ к /var/www/mysql
<novns> надо посмотреть, от имени какого пользователя работает вебсервер
<novns> и дать этому пользователю права на директорию
<progers> root наверно
<novns> нет
<progers> Тогда я, ну моя учетка
<novns> под рутом никто давно ничего такого не пускает
<progers> Она с правами админа вроде
<novns> причём здесь твоя учётная запись?
<novns> у вебсервера своя есть
<progers> А как посмотреть под какой учеткой сервак запущен?
<novns> ps
<progers> У меня обычный apache
<novns> командой ps
<progers> В терминале?
<Henoxek> wwwdata наверное
<novns> нет, на полочке в ванной, конечно
<progers> Henoxek, я свою учетку добавил в этой группе
<novns> progers, вы бы почитали про права пользователей в юниксах
<progers>   PID TTY          TIME CMD
<progers>  9213 pts/0    00:00:00 bash
<progers>  9267 pts/0    00:00:00 ps
<progers> Вот что команда ps ответила
<vdrandom> progers, man ps
<novns> progers, вы дебил?
<novns> если нет, читайте докуменатцию к ps
<kstati> ps -AF | grep apache | wgetpaster
<vdrandom> а вообще по секрету скажу ps aux. Но пора бы уже учиться думать, гуглить и курить маны.
<XuMuK> ура! я закончил)
<progers> novns, что вообще делает команда ps? Нах она мне?
<novns> показывает список процессов
<novns> вам нужно посмотреть, с какой учётной записью работает вебсервер
<progers> А потом просто этой учетке дать права?
<novns> и дать ему права на доступ к тем файлам
<novns> или просто тупо дать к ним доступ всем юез разбора
<novns> *без
<Henoxek> и не забыть сделать sql-injection в приложениях, что на сервере крутиться будут
<akakii95> подскажите пожалуйста.устанавливаю дрова на nvidia по интструкции, как здесьhttp://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0_nvidia
<akakii95> но он показывает Не удалось найти пакет libvdpaul
<skai> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. также !nvidia-nouveau
<skai> !xswat
<ubuntuhelp> Свежие стабильные драйвера для видео устройств тут: http://goo.gl/OjFwD Ставить на свой страх и риск. Безопасно, но мало ли...
<progers> Ну я прочитал документацию к ps и ничего нужного не нашел
<akakii95> спасибо
<akakii95> сейчас же попробу
<[Raiden]> progers: а что ты ищешь
<progers> Сервер настроил, скачал phpmyadmin, настроил его, переместил в папку var/www/mysql Перехожу по адресу localhost/mysql и пишет You don't have permission to access /mysql/ on this server.
<[Raiden]> akakii95: libvdpaul - l на конце лишнее
<novns> progers, тебе же уже подсказали ключи
<novns> <vdrandom> а вообще по секрету скажу ps aux. Но пора бы уже учиться думать, гуглить и курить маны.
<progers> А какой именно процесс надо искать? apache2?
<novns> посмотреть глазами, какие там есть
<progers> Там тупо какие то пути выведены, а процессов вообще нет
<progers> www-data  9201  0.0  0.1  33284  3836 ?        S    20:25   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
<progers>  это?
<[Raiden]> это и есть процесс
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> progers, man ps
<progers> Не хочу! дело вообще не в ps !
<[Raiden]> да, зачем ему пс ) У нег оапач на права ругается
<progers> У апача группа www-data
<vdrandom> и?
<vdrandom> вообще-то владелец
<vdrandom> но всё равно, к чему ты это?
<progers> Нет, группа ))
<progers> Не знаю к чему!
<vdrandom> а тебе что нужно?
<progers> Мне просто нужно дать права серверу
<progers> А то он мне пишет You don't have permission to access /mysql/ on this server.
<akakii95> как мне установить драйвер если он с расширением *Run
<akakii95> ?
<akakii95> подскажите.пожалуйста
<[Raiden]> sh /путь/file.run или дай прова на запуск тогда без sh
<[Raiden]> прАва*
<[Raiden]> нвидия?
<akakii95> да
<akakii95> что то гемороя с ним куча
<[Raiden]> в репах убунты есть nvidia-current или можешь прописать этот репозиторий https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<[Raiden]> *.run не нужен
<progers> Через sudo можно дать серверу права доступа к папке какой либо?
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. также !nvidia-nouveau
<[Raiden]> ^- тут  как руками ставить
<[Raiden]> progers: можно если пустить сервис через судо, от рута т.е.  но это несекурно
<[Raiden]> правильно поменять права на папки - если требуется.
<skai> !xswat | [Raiden]
<ubuntuhelp> [Raiden]: Свежие стабильные драйвера для видео устройств тут: http://goo.gl/OjFwD Ставить на свой страх и риск. Безопасно, но мало ли...
<skai> [Raiden]: вот в подсказку давай
<[Raiden]> man chmod , man chown
<akakii95> ругается.инсталка должна быть запущена как рут
<[Raiden]> ок, если не забуду )
<[Raiden]> я крайней не рекомендую ставить дрова нвидии из run , до прочтения инфы выше.
<[Raiden]> т.к. всеравно придется читать и блеклистить руками ноувеау
<[Raiden]> а дрова из репов это сами сделают
<[Raiden]> что-то я печатать стал плохо - тороплюсь.
<akakii95> просто у меня вот что было вообще.сначала стоял стандартый предложеный unbuntu драйвер.но чтото притормаживало.потом я чтото начал крутить вертеть вручную через строку супер пользователя и т.д. и т.п.
<akakii95> а потом, я через часа 2 рестарт машины сделал и он показал мне что включено низкое разрешние.а в настройках н виии вообще было пусто
<progers> Я дибил
<tremor> никто clementine не пользуется?
<[Raiden]> я пользуюсь
<tremor> почему там когда на куе вермя больше 100 минут она не определяет трэки
<progers> А где находится файл httpd.conf в apache?
<akakii95> да.кстати.рейден.спасибо за помощь.всё активировалось.только вот что.сохранять нужно чтото?
<[Raiden]> tremor: а разьве ограничение на сд не 74 минуты? :) Вообще незнаю. Не сталкивался.
<[Raiden]> пиши им багрепорт
<[Raiden]> может пофиксят
<[Raiden]> иначе врятли
<_GerarD_> progers /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<tremor> я не умею их писать)
<akakii95> чёрт.теперь показывает что драйвер активирован.но для работы нужно произвести конфиг nvidia-xconfig
<[Raiden]> у тебя что-то не работает?
<akakii95> пишет"этот драйвер активирован, но сейчас не используется"
<[Raiden]> sudo nvidia-xconfig сделай, эт оменяет конфиг иксов
<[Raiden]> и потом релогин
<[Raiden]> вообще само должно было, если пакетами
<akakii95> релогин это только из сеанса выйти?
<akakii95> рестарт делать не нужно?
<XuMuK> нет
<progers> :( Не получается опять с windows7 загрузиться :( Че делать?
<[Raiden]> никто не настраивал альтовский netpolice?
<XuMuK> нее
<[Raiden]> Знакомый разобраться не может
<XuMuK> progers, sudo blkid | pastebinit
<XuMuK> скопируй ссыль и покажи...
<progers> Где скопировать?
<XuMuK> ща те д.Миша груб быстренько почикает)
<XuMuK> progers, всегда! в терминале
<akakii95> умат просто.ничего не помогло.всё тот же замочек висит на значке драйверов устройств
<progers> Программа 'pastebinit' на данный момент не установлена.  Вы можете установить её, выполнив:
<progers> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<progers> Устанавливать?
<XuMuK> да, пригодицо
<vdrandom> тебе без него вообще никак
<XuMuK> :)
<progers> А потом, чтоб удалить какая команда нужна? или можно в списке приложений её найти и удалить?
<XuMuK> да
<akakii95> nvidia всё так же брыкается со своим xconfigom :(
<progers> http://paste.ubuntu.com/614642/
<progers> эта ссылка вышла, перейти по ней?
<XuMuK> лол
<XuMuK> а де там убунта стоит?)
<XuMuK> у тя винтов сколько?
<progers> 2
<XuMuK> тада...
<XuMuK> progers, sudo blkid | pastebinit для обиох винтов
<vdrandom> UUID нтфс О_о
<progers> ubuntu из под винды устанавливал, в d:\ubuntu
<XuMuK> да, жестть
<XuMuK> ыыыы
<vdrandom> О_о
<XuMuK> с етого и надо было начинать)))
<vdrandom> а так вообще возможно?
 * XuMuK сполз под стол
<XuMuK> да, wubi
<progers> Да
<progers> Так че делать?
<progers> ))
<vdrandom> и чо, оно в виндовый каталог всё ставит?
<progers> Не знаю
 * vdrandom скоро получит кбан за матершину. возможно. если это случится - винить убунту.
<XuMuK> progers, тут я те не помошнег)
<XuMuK> таг что хз...
<progers> А в чем хоть проблема? В бут менеджере вроде винда отображается
<progers> Я перешел по той ссылке, у меня три какие то строки вышли
<vdrandom> я одного не пойму. /зачем/ они такую "фичу" приделали ._.
<progers> Вот фигня :-D У меня есть архив rar, он под паролем, я установил unrar, открыл его и вышла ошибка, че делать?
<vdrandom> не паролить архивы
<vdrandom> и курить маны
<XuMuK> vdrandom, повторяешсо)
<XuMuK> про маны он уже запомнил каг католики отче наш)
<progers> vdrandom, а паролил я еще в винде
<XuMuK> progers, вот как примерно надо делить диск при установке линя на дом. компе...
<XuMuK> http://pastebin.com/tYjU9xc0
<progers> Ну и че мне теперь делать?
<XuMuK> vdrandom, у меня тоже ууид у раздела с виндой...
<XuMuK> progers, тебе чего надо то?
<XuMuK> ппросто винду загрузить чтоль?
<progers> Мне нужно мою винду запустить
<progers> Да
<XuMuK> progers, читай и запоминай)
<progers> Ахааа
<XuMuK> при загрузке груба нажимаешь "с" и пишешь...
<XuMuK> на каком из разделов винда?
<progers> с
<XuMuK> молодец)
<XuMuK> ты прям на лету всё хватаешь)
<XuMuK> /dev/sda1: UUID="B0762E5F762E2716" TYPE="ntfs"
<XuMuK> /dev/sda2: LABEL="Data" UUID="6098180E9817E0F8" TYPE="ntfs"
<progers> Загрузка груба это вывод списка загрузки систем?
<flintstone> ребят, посоветуйте какойнить мультик.. :)
<XuMuK> на каком из етих двух?
<XuMuK> flintstone, Маша и Медведь) моя дочка его обожает)
<progers> а я даже не знаю что это
<progers> :)
<flintstone> XuMuK: это из новых?
<XuMuK> ето твои разделы
<XuMuK> flintstone, ну да, довольно новый
<flintstone> я племяшке хочу поставить
<progers> Изначально при покупке ноута винда стояла на c
<XuMuK> flintstone, ставь, ты и сам посмотришь)
<XuMuK> progers, забудь про ц и д
<progers> А про что вспомнить?
<Henoxek> есть знатоки инглиша? как правильно, "he is having a bath" или "he having a bath"?
<XuMuK> про fdisk -l например
<vdrandom> is
<Henoxek> спс
<XuMuK> Henoxek, he's getting a bath
<vdrandom> have тоже ок
<XuMuK> правильнее гет
<progers> Короче я попробую с нажать и посмотреть там что нибудь
<XuMuK> ни чо
<XuMuK> перестанет выполняцо груб
<XuMuK> короче
<XuMuK> пишешь там set root=(hd0,1)
<XuMuK> chainloader +1
<XuMuK> boot
<XuMuK> всё через интер
<XuMuK> [Raiden], ты тут?)
<[Raiden]> да
<XuMuK> [Raiden], посоветуй чтоле чо нить пасатреть))
<[Raiden]> да незнаю
<XuMuK> все дела сделаны - делать нечего)
<[Raiden]> придумаю - скажу.
<XuMuK> [Raiden], Области Тьмы смотрел?
<[Raiden]> неа
<XuMuK> LimitLess
<[Raiden]> на ужасы не тянет что-то
<XuMuK> весчЪ
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> смотрел.
<XuMuK> [Raiden], я такую таблетку заказал)
<XuMuK> две точнее...
<[Raiden]> Ну , я не в восторге от сюжета, хотя снято хорошо.
<XuMuK> [Raiden], ето на самом деле чо то такое было...
<progers> Я тоже эти таблетки хочу )))
<[Raiden]> сказка про американскую мечту, резко разбогатеть
<XuMuK> ну ето кто как использует 100% мозга)
<XuMuK> можешь стихи писать начать, дело твое))
<ur5imw> или скрытая пропаганда наркотиков...
<[Raiden]> Хм, ну тоже верно
<[Raiden]> таблеточки конечно зачетные
<XuMuK> тока низзя  долго на них...
<XuMuK> как и на любой другой наркоте, впринципе...
<ur5imw> ... как мне  перерезать диск на разделы  не снося таблицу разделов?
<XuMuK> просто получаешь доступ частичный к /дэв/подсознание)
<ur5imw>  один раздел оставить а остальные "сшить"
<XuMuK> ur5imw, никак
<ur5imw> :)
<XuMuK> таблица то перезапишецо
<ur5imw>  а чего так . вроде простое действие ..
<XuMuK> да, но таблица уже другая...
<ur5imw>  вооб щето да
<XuMuK> логика решает
<ur5imw>  gparted?
<XuMuK> или cfdisk
<ur5imw>  ооо вот это уже ближе
<XuMuK> true way просто fdisk)
<XuMuK> ещё в досе им разделял и властвовал)
<novns> просто fdisk не умеет выравнивать разделы по секторам
<XuMuK> во вроемена 8088
<novns> parted умеет
<XuMuK> мы не про то кто что умеет, а про Ъ)
<vdrandom> как бы мне на флеше пересоздать разделы
<vdrandom> чтобы с неё грузиться можно было :)
<XuMuK> fdisk /dev/partition -a
<vdrandom> ага. пытался :)
<vdrandom> раздел создаётся, форматируется
<vdrandom> а как загрузочный не определяется
<vdrandom> даже с флагом boot
<unibot> пипец проклятие какое то. кучу серверов и клиентов перепробовал - нихрена не поднимается скорость со своего ФТП. 8 Мбит максимум. уже и как сетевой диск его примонтировал - один хер.... В настройки роутера только остается залезть. А вот че там ковырять даже 
<XuMuK> сделай все с флагом а
<XuMuK> unibot, а линия на сколько ?
<novns_> узкое место может быть где угодно
<unibot> 802.11n на обоих, теоретически до 300
<XuMuK> по локалке чтоль?
<unibot> по вай-фаю
<XuMuK> в локальной сети сервер или в инете...
<XuMuK> фтп который
<unibot> фтп в локалке - на втором компе файлопомойку решил завести
<XuMuK> unibot, я на телефон через локальный вай фай лазию - скорость одна, через инет - другая...
<unibot> так вот это и удивляет -у меня с внешки скорость выше (по ночам пров в 2 раза поднимает) , чем с компа который в 3 метрах стоит
<XuMuK> у каго какая версия вичата?
<unibot> когда просто папку расшаривал - качает с бешеной скоростью. но ее в сетевом окружении то видит, то не видит.
<victor0000> unibot: наверно компа выключить
<FaTeieDeR> Кто подскажет? После обновления ядра появилась ошибка - неправельная структура файловой системы ?
<FaTeieDeR> новое ядрышко 10,04 ! Старое 8,04 тоже не запускается
<XuMuK>  phong_ | is ubuntu better then MAc os X?
<XuMuK> ну чистый тролль)
<victor0000> FaTeieDeR: видиш
<FaTeieDeR> что именно?
<XuMuK> unibot вот я на телефон залез через вай фай... я так туда фильмы перекладываю)
<XuMuK> скорость норм
<XuMuK> http://itmages.ru/image/view/200563/0ce0655e
<victor0000> FaTeieDeR: *PARDON*
<XuMuK> фейл
<XuMuK> его уже нет)
<victor0000> XuMuK: да у меня н95 вафай вебкамера и доступа свободно)
<akakii95> у кого можно помощи спросить?
<XuMuK> !ask| akakii95
<ubuntuhelp> akakii95: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<C500> =)
<progers> А как на сервер установить какое либо расширение php ?
<XuMuK> sudo apt-get install needed-extension
<XuMuK> как и всё остальное...
<XuMuK> потом маны и настройки
<XuMuK> профит
<akakii95> при запуске появлсяется такое окнл"...будет применено экстра низкое разрешение экрана"и такая ошибка "failed to initialize kernel module.see the systems kernel messages ...additional error..."общий текст ошибки
<XuMuK> lsmod | grep see
<XuMuK> стоп
<XuMuK> не то
<XuMuK> а чо за модуль?
<FaTeieDeR>  Error 16: Inconsistent filesystem structure ! Вот эта опечаточка у меня ! как исправить ?
<akakii95> это появлось после того как с видеокартой и дровами морока была
<XuMuK> FaTeieDeR, переведи для себя Inconsistent filesystem structure !  и осознаешь всю серьёзность своего положения)
<FaTeieDeR> то что я попал в (_*_) я догодался... как  вылезать оттуда мне интересно!
<XuMuK> FaTeieDeR, купить новы винт?)
<XuMuK> форматировать пробовал?
<FaTeieDeR> опечатка после обновления!
<FaTeieDeR> форматировался винт 2 недели назад!
<FaTeieDeR> перед установкой
<XuMuK> мемтест гонял?
<progers> мне curl нужно
<FaTeieDeR> нет! стоило ?
<C500> подскажите какие проги под убунту , тест - железа?
<XuMuK> а потом и мемкэшед... читай гугл... ето терь твой брателло)
<XuMuK> пхпшнеги...
<[Raiden]> C500 бенчмарки или просто инфа о железе?
<C500> тест на производительность
<XuMuK> бенчи тада...
<[Raiden]> погугли про phoronix suite ещё помню был lightsmark II
<XuMuK> quadrant хорошие
<[Raiden]> в общем с этим туго , никаких сандр иди 3д марков нет
<[Raiden]> л*
<XuMuK> да мы понели)
<[Raiden]> )
<FaTeieDeR> XuMuK т.е. шансов востановить теперь 0 ?
<XuMuK> FaTeieDeR, скорее всего нет, отнеси профи
<FaTeieDeR> XuMuK где я его в своей глуши найду ? проще заново поставить...
<[Raiden]> форониксы кстати снова фс затестили , линк на опеннете
<C500> посоветуйте дебагер?
<C500> на *unix
<C500> кто работал , ваши советы если можно)
<[Raiden]> проверял для знакомого работу netpolice http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0529/h_1306692645_b504853ef5.png
<[Raiden]> я не программер, gdb может
<progers> Как curl на сервере установить?
<XuMuK> [Raiden], а я аж удивилсо))
<XuMuK> смотрю, 2й гном)
<XuMuK> тока потом взгляд на кнопки окон перевел)
<[Raiden]> кстати, ностальгия пробивает... Всё же знакомо после нескольких лет юза...
<XuMuK> да, уж старый добрый родной гном))
<[Raiden]> гном2 в общем вполне удачная фигня была.
<XuMuK> знакомый, до мельчайших закоулков)
<[Raiden]> про 3 могу сказать...
<[Raiden]> [21:40:38] [Raiden]аналог скале всетаки удобная штука, сча 18 окон открыто и всё ещё удобно ими рулить
<[Raiden]> хотя это есть и во втором с компизом
<XuMuK> да, и ещё в тигре мак оси было)
<XuMuK> как там теги из крякозяброу в православный утф переводяцо?
<XuMuK> это судьба лаааа лалал аааааааа
<XuMuK> да чо ж так скучно то...
<XuMuK> progers, ты не поверишь)...
<XuMuK> sudo apt-get install curl
<progers> XuMuK, уже ))
<progers> Зацени мою сеть ))) http://progers.tk
<XuMuK> чо за сеть?
<XuMuK> progers, и зацени мою сеть)
<XuMuK> http://xumuka.net
<XuMuK> гг
<XuMuK> ыыы
<progers> :-DКлевая :)
<XuMuK> ттак чо за сеть то?
<progers> Social Engine
<XuMuK> [Raiden], мне чо кажецо няшным в 3м гноме - ето расширения на ява-скриптах!!))
<XuMuK> progers, тренд прошел уже)
<progers> Кстати, как кодировку в текстовых файлах менять? :-D
<XuMuK> [Raiden], можно свои запилы делать)
<[Raiden]> угу. Я правда яву незнаю, но думаю этих расширений будет дофига
<XuMuK> не то слово))
<XuMuK> progers, опять таки, ты не поверишь
<progers> :)
<XuMuK> а хотя, в каком редакторе?
<progers> Свой, родной
<progers> CRC failed in the encrypted file /home/progerins/Загрузки/progers.tk_28.05.2011_22.30.rar. Corrupt file or wrong password.>:o
<progers> Я даже пароля не вводил
<victor0000> progers: 7z t  /home/progerins/Загрузки/progers.tk_28.05.2011_22.30.rar
<[Raiden]> как на виртуалбокс инет расшарить, если вирт сетевуха выбрана, а не нат
<[Raiden]> вроде сделал iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o vboxnet0 -j MASQUERADE
<loov> такая история. нужно sdb4 воткнуть в sdb3(extended). как так сделать? а то я хотел установить новую ось на последний неразмеченный участок. а gparted говорит, что больше 4 примари разделов создать нельзя. вот картика http://bit.ly/kb5z9c
<[Raiden]> не воркает
<loov> в sdb4 просто данные
<[Raiden]> делай не примари
<[Raiden]> или уже негде?
<loov> gpartted не дает мне никаким его сделать
<loov> сразу окошко что нельзя больше четырех примари
<loov> с учетом того что extended автоматически примари
<loov> получается там уже есть 4
<[Raiden]> ну создавай внутри экстендет
<loov> мне надо sdb4сделать логческим
<loov> как?
<loov> без потерь
<[Raiden]> надо освободить внутри экстендет место для нового раздела
<[Raiden]> ужать раздел если там есть
<[Raiden]> и рядом ещё 1 создать
<loov> а просто пометить что он типа логический и под екстендом ходит нельзя?
<D`RaVeN> smplayer не сохраняет настройки.как заставить?
<loov> ну или что то вроде того
<[Raiden]> под рутом не пускал его случайно?
<[Raiden]> loov я незнаю, но грохнуть 1 из твоих разделов и расширить экстендет - можно точно.
<[Raiden]> )
<loov> ) не хотелось бы
<Legal> loov: а пока - с 4 перекинь файлы на 1 и 2 разделы
<progers> Вот клевый ubuntu
<Legal> почти все влезет во второй
<[Raiden]> ну спроси ещ` кого-нить или посмотри не гпартед, а какой-нить paragon disk что-то там
<XuMuK> progers, пара часов назад она была ацтоем)
<XuMuK> какие перемены)
<loov> да. акронис спокойно это делает. но псоле него гпарт ваще не видит разделы
<loov> *после*
<progers> Я погорячился просто )))) Сайт свой любимый поставил. Он стал быстрее
<loov> progers: **здишь как дышишь
<[Raiden]> D`RaVeN:  ls -la ~/.config/smplayer/smplayer.ini - посмотри принадлежит ли твоему юзеру. Если нет - это причина, если да, то странно, не сталкивался
<progers> !!
<Legal> progers: покаж сайтик
<progers> http://progers.tk :) Сейчас будет медленным, я обновления просто качаю
<loov> ну да конечно
<loov> скорость твоего сайта будет зависеть только от ширины канала. только не от машины и не от ОС. тка что быстрее он не стал
<progers> Стал! ubuntu для сервера лучше подходит, ну и еще от инета зивисит конечно
<loov> как подходит? что быстрее например делается? (имей ввиду я говорю только в отношении твоего сайта)
 * rapidsp_ не верит в ubuntu server...
<progers> Обрабатываются запросы быстрее
<loov> http запросы?
<Legal> progers:  может что то подстроить... http://postimage.org/image/tnpgnzok/
<progers> Ого )))) Я исправлю
<loov> давай лучше скажи мне. как запихнуть примари раздел в экстендед это наверно не трудно
<progers> Я не знаю ))) Я новичок в ubuntu :(
<loov> жалко. жалко ((
<loov> а мне что делать. застрелиться что ли?
<Legal> progers: там по ходу уменьшить кол-во <big></big> - а то их аж 9 штук...
<loov> это нормально
<progers> Legal, да, я сам так сделал, сейчас уберу
<loov> это самый лучший сайт за всю историю цивилизации всех времен и народов ! это чудо. я хочу этот сайт сегодня
<progers> Два бига убрал....
<progers> loov, какой сайт? :-D
<loov> progers:  твой конечно )
<Legal> нормально
<Legal> ща покажу
<progers> loov, а админа не хочешь ? :-[
<Legal> http://postimage.org/image/tqf1dgtg/
<loov> progers: это было бы для меня все равно что сидеть у иисуса на коленях)
<progers> Клеееваааа
<progers> loov, да сайт дерьмо ))) Там спамеры регаются, за**али ужее
<loov> да ладно). стопудово марк присматривает за ним
<Corsair> будьте добры, подскажите как называется утилита       -> система - администрирование - язык системы?
<progers> :-D
<progers> "язык системы"
<Nor8> Language Support
<Nor8> Или language selector
<inkvizitor68sl> жесть
<inkvizitor68sl> не ходите на курсы в яндекс
<inkvizitor68sl> sed '/^root\|inky/!s/\:[a-Z./]*/\:\/bin\/false/6' passwd
<Corsair> Nor8, спасибо.
<inkvizitor68sl> это одна из домашних задач
<inkvizitor68sl> точнее её решение ><
<inkvizitor68sl> решил я её благодаря опечатке
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: Это хорошо, плохо? Просвяти не программистов! )))
<inkvizitor68sl> это sed. Каких ещё программистов?
<inkvizitor68sl> "типичная простая задачка для сисадмина"
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: Ок, просвяти не сисадминов )))
<inkvizitor68sl> короче я не знаю как это работает, почему работает, но придумал сам
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: Мне тупо интересно, в сем соль. Интуитивно я вижу, что яндекс не "тянет", что называется, но хотелось бы узнать тех. детали )))
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: меняет шеллы всем юзерам кроме root и inky
<inkvizitor68sl> в файле /etc/passwd
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: Зачем меняет?
<inkvizitor68sl> задачка такая
<inkvizitor68sl> типичное её применение - пройтись по тысяче серверов и там поменять всем юзерам "exim" шелл
<inkvizitor68sl> или руту
<inkvizitor68sl> только отрицание добавили
<Nor8>  Это ошибка?
<inkvizitor68sl> почему ошибка?
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, жму лапу
<progers> Не подскажите как убрать эту аутентификацию??? Хочу сервак перезапустить - пароль админа просит, что бы не сделал пароль просит
<inkvizitor68sl> progers: google -> sudo nopasswd
<XuMuK> ты решил одну мою траблу внезапно))
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: какую оО
<XuMuK> тока сёня хотел баш на зш поменять кардинально
<inkvizitor68sl> а)
<XuMuK> не придумал где)
<Nor8>  inkvizitor68sl: Я спрашиваю, а не утверждаю)))
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: не, ну такое задание сосотоящее из двух )
<progers> inkvizitor68sl, а google тут причем?
<Nor8> XuMuK:  У тебя же венда есть?
<inkvizitor68sl> нафига нужно второе я сказал
<inkvizitor68sl> первое часто нужно
<XuMuK> Nor8, а то
<inkvizitor68sl> progers: при том, что погуглить тебе будет быстрее, чем нам напечатать.
<XuMuK> ыы
<XuMuK> он чо то какой то ярый противнег гугла)
<Nor8> XuMuK: Давай ты потестишь одну полезную штуку ))) Без подвоха говорю, просто винды нет,
<inkvizitor68sl> ну пояндексите
<inkvizitor68sl> тоже мне проблема
<XuMuK> Nor8, ты не поверишь)
 * inkvizitor68sl посмотрел на фирменную яндексовскую майку
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, тебе опционы не дали?))
<Nor8> XuMuK: Во что?
<XuMuK> вон как попер яндегс то...
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: опционы нет, но в конце года дадут премию в размере стоимости 10
<inkvizitor68sl> ну то есть 380 баков
<inkvizitor68sl> по текущему курсу
<inkvizitor68sl> а кому то там в размере 50
<Nor8> Ну попер, но до гугля ему еще очень далеко
<inkvizitor68sl> пдак
<inkvizitor68sl> плак
<Nor8> XuMuK: Так ты готов? )))
<XuMuK> Nor8, нет)
<Aceler> Мды. У XFCE та же родовая травма, что и у Gnome — неработающий автозапуск… кто-нибудь в курсе, как это лечится?
<XuMuK> я тока недавно два дня в венде провел
<XuMuK> сношаясь с флешем
<inkvizitor68sl> Aceler: .xinitrc же
<XuMuK> нихочу туда возвращацо)
<inkvizitor68sl> или .gnome2/session-manual в гноме
<inkvizitor68sl> в xfce не помню
<Aceler> inkvizitor68sl: ага, и получаешь ты три-четыре копии запущенных приложений…
<inkvizitor68sl> Aceler: почему 3-4 ?
<Nor8> XuMuK: Короче, заходишь в венду и ставишь вот этот клиент http://www.desura.com/. И смотришь, как он работает со стимом, ибо там есть его поддержка. Потом сюда пишешь! ))))
<[Raiden]> chsh -s /bin/false root
<Aceler> Да там тот же механизм, сессия сохраняется отдельно, .config/autostart jnltkmyj
<[Raiden]> без седа
<Aceler> inkvizitor68sl: потому что он ещё и сессию сохраняет
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: так задача именно седом
<[Raiden]> а..
<inkvizitor68sl> Aceler: отключи =)
<XuMuK> [Raiden] inkvizitor68sl да где ж вы были, парни)))
<XuMuK> гг
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ибо сей клиент скоро под линукс выпустят, хотелось бы уточнить как это работать будет
<XuMuK> а сам ччо?
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: к тому же passwd не на всех железках стоит
<Aceler> inkvizitor68sl: ну да, и ты наверное не в курсе, что там нет такой галки  :)
<inkvizitor68sl> Aceler: была, когда я последний раз видел xfce )
<XuMuK> релогин чоткий
<XuMuK> ыгвщ дщпщге
<progers> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff, nAgoHaK
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ты уже в винде? ))))
<Aceler> inkvizitor68sl: а не, она просто на другой вкладке
<Aceler> progers: ты правда думаешь, что операторов нет на канале?
<Aceler> inkvizitor68sl: ээээ… а она выключена…
<skai> progers: те че надо, несчастный?
<Aceler> А у меня три раза клементин стартовал…
<progers> Aceler, да я просто так ))) Посмотреть че будет ))) Че наехали то сразу так?? :-D
<Aceler> progers: угадай.
<progers> Прочитал я уже
<XuMuK> Nor8: кидай ссыль ещё раз
<Nor8> XuMuK: http://www.desura.com/
<vdrandom> опять десура
<Nor8> XuMuK: Он там сам ищет игры стимовские, уже устанвленные, обрати внимание, плиз, на механизм активации.
<vdrandom> на работе сидел - десуру обсуждали, домой вернулся - в чятике всё та же десура :)
<Nor8> XuMuK: Интересно, как он со стим аккаунтом работать будет или тупо путь создаст на стимовскую папку.
<Nor8>  vdrandom: Так я тоже только сам зашел, не делай далеко идущих выводов )))
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: ты ТОЧНО уверен, что тебе нужна убунта? )
<Nor8>  inkvizitor68sl: У него арч сейчас )))
<XuMuK> Nor8: мне дочка вон чо "купила")) http://goo.gl/y9Nqm а мне взяло да и понравилось))
<[Raiden]> класно http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hS6pQ8vbXLY&feature=related
<XuMuK> моденр варвайр для мобилы))
<Nor8> XuMuK: Случайно жмакнула на "купить" что ли?
<XuMuK> Nor8: именно)
<XuMuK> а я чухнул тока часа через два)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ты не поверишь, классические музыкальные инструменты издают вполне благопристойные звуки )))
<Nor8> XuMuK: Покупку обмыл уже? ))))
<[Raiden]> Это пила
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да я понял )))
<Nor8> XuMuK: Читал в нете, что одному админу дитятя тоже так рандомом жмакнула по клаве и админ вспотел восстанавливать все, что можно))))
<vdrandom> лол
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK:
<vdrandom> нехрен оставлять недонабранной команду rm -rf
<vdrandom> и не лочить компьютер, когда отходишь :)
<Nor8> vdrandom: Там сложнее, она рандомом пароль подобрала и так далее. Ребенку два года ))))
<vdrandom> я, кажется, даже знаю, о ком ты :)
<vdrandom> какое-то время читал его бложик
<Nor8> vdrandom: То есть, почти тот самый случай, когда обезьяна книжку написала ))) Хотя я склонен думать, что админ после этого стал верующим. В самом хорошем смысле этого слова! ))))
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: а нефига вместо пароля ставить защиту от случайного нажатия
<Nor8> vdrandom: Не знаю, очень давно читал
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: чо?
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: он уже отключилсо...
<XuMuK> но сё равно спасибо)
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: так ставить или нет?
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: ну нужда как бы не отпала))
<inkvizitor68sl> ок
<XuMuK> просто можно и завтра, смотри сам)
<inkvizitor68sl> завтра пить буду
<XuMuK> ну тада)
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ты прогу потестил уже?
<XuMuK> Nor8: и чо мне терь вводить стимовский, или регацо?
<XuMuK> про регу не было ни слова)
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: 1004 ?
<vdrandom> в десуре?
<vdrandom> регаться, это отдельный акк
<Nor8> XuMuK: Регься заново
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: эээ
<Nor8> XuMuK: Там рега секундная
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: версию какую?
<XuMuK> да
<progers> А если новая версия ubuntu выйдет, я смогу с центра обновлений обновиться?
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: русский?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> progers: сможешь
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: язык какой >< ?
<XuMuK> Nor8: и чо терь, типо мне играть чтоль теперь?)
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: ENG
<XuMuK> jq
<XuMuK> ой
<XuMuK> привык капсом переключать языг, венда ацтой
<Nor8> XuMuK: Там в настройках поищи совместимость со стимом, он по идее должен автоматом добавить. Если нет, то жмакни на теге Вальве справа и выбери игру. Вообщем, потестируй, прояви фантазию))))
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<Nor8> XuMuK: И посмотри, как он ее добавит ))))
<Nor8> XuMuK: У тебя HL2 есть вообще или что-нибудь на её движке?
<XuMuK> в аккаунте есть
<XuMuK> я помню был папой в Саратове по ХЛ)
<XuMuK> они там сговорились даже против меня(
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ок, тогда можешь тупо выбрать мод на ХЛ2 и он сам все должен сделать
<XuMuK> Nor8: давай тоже залазь, ща в кроссфаер поприкалываемся)
<Nor8> XuMuK:  У меня нет венды ))) Жду, когда его под линукс заточат ))))
<Nor8> XuMuK: Сегодня видел скрины под линукс, тестят уже
<Nor8> XuMuK: Работает, как я понимаю?
<XuMuK> не осиляю я де там код
<XuMuK> а у меня больше ничо не стоит
<XuMuK> и качать влом
<Nor8>  XuMuK: Как он вообще добавляет, данные стим-аккаунта вводить не нужно?
<XuMuK> я сам не понял
<Nor8>  XuMuK: В настройках глянь про совместимость со стимом
<XuMuK> http://itmages.ru/image/view/200723/e6f71a0f
<XuMuK> не вижу я там такого
<Nor8> XuMuK: На синей иконке слева вверху жмакни, там будет пункт настройки
<Nor8> XuMuK: Там и ищи
<XuMuK> поставил поиск игр ... ждемс... http://itmages.ru/image/view/200725/df702b57
<skai> венда?а нафиг?
<XuMuK> да тестю какую то хрень
<XuMuK> типо стима
<skai> а нафига?
<XuMuK> её и под линукс точят типо...
<Nor8> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/first-image-of-the-indie-steam-service-desura-for-linux/
<XuMuK> skai: а вапще правильные ты вещи говоришь))
<XuMuK> нафига? ...оно мне надо)
<XuMuK> ещё лонг вей
<XuMuK> ето совсем не скоро
<XuMuK> зачем было меня напрягать?))
<skai> ни тебе удобного переключения расладки по капсу, ни нескольких рабочих столов, ни настраиваемости интерфейса, ни приличных шрифтов, никакого юзабилити в общем у венды нет
<skai> вся сила - в хомячности и поддержке дешевым оборудованием тока венды
<Nor8> XuMuK: В чем дело? ))) Что аз истерика )))
<XuMuK> дружище гном)
<XuMuK> Nor8, да не нашло ничо
<progers> Через какой клиент посоветуйте сидеть в аське и тут?
<XuMuK> я хз как етим пользоваццо)
<XuMuK> сстар я уже для етого))
<XuMuK> progers, weechat-curses
<XuMuK> для тут
<XuMuK> а для аськи/жабы/итд - pidgin
<XuMuK> устанавливаецо ето всё, ты не поверишь))
<User029[web]> Приветствую. Скажите, можно ли как-то поменять размер окна в вайне которое запрещено изменять?
<XuMuK> sudo apt-get install pidgin weechat
<XuMuK> User029[web], имхо как то можно
<XuMuK> мож через регистр
<User029[web]> Хз.. Ото игрушка есть, там окно небольшое, и чтобы видеть всю локацию я хочу его увеличить
<User029[web]> А как незнаю...
<Nor8> XuMuK: Хы, сработало ))))
<User029[web]> А как можно через реестр поменять размер окна приложения?
<Nor8> XuMuK: Добавил из стима хл2 файлы, щас мод закачаю для теста ))))
<XuMuK> progers, http://itmages.ru/image/view/200726/576552f7 вот они обе
<XuMuK> Nor8, а говоришь венды нет
<vdrandom> ммм
<Nor8>  XuMuK: Так ты пока ковырялся, я уже под линем все запустил))) Медленный ты ))))
<vdrandom> вичат - не слишком сурово?
<vdrandom> XuMuK, алсо, у меня и жаббир с асечкой и мсн в вичате :3
<Nor8> Не маловато клиентов то? ))
<[Raiden]> хочу расширение для гном шелл, что бы косе мышки на пустом столе прокручивало столы
<[Raiden]> колесо*
<XuMuK> vdrandom, влом заморачивацо транспортами
<vdrandom> [Raiden], што? О_о
<vdrandom> XuMuK, а чего морочиться? один раз настроил и всё ок
<Nor8> [Raiden]: )) На хабре было на днях про заточку гнома 3-его
<vdrandom> Nor8, ссыль в студию
<XuMuK> [Raiden], я мож попозже сделаю, если напимнишь)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: И про колесо тоже вроде было
<XuMuK> о*
<vdrandom> а, для гномощели...
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: может напомню
<[Raiden]> Nor8: линк давай )
<vdrandom> я уж было про компиз подумал
<Nor8> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/120177/   Название вас порадует )))
<vdrandom> основываться
<vdrandom> ололо
<vdrandom> но гном три смешной
<progers> Где находится файл, типа hosts в windows. Есть ли он вообще?
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> progers, /etc/hosts
<progers> спс
<vdrandom> вспомни, где он в винде лежит? ;)
<vdrandom> и почему у него расширения нет
<Legal> расширения не нужны
<vdrandom> да ладно, иногда удобно бывает
<Legal> он блокнотом редактируется
<XuMuK> ага, они пережитог прошлого)))
<Legal> в папке с системой вроде
<[Raiden]> там нету про гномшелл и мышку
<XuMuK> ыы
<vdrandom> system32/drivers/etc/hosts вроде
<Nor8> [Raiden]:Ну тогда ошибся я )))
<vdrandom> ETC/HOSTS как бы намекает ;)
<XuMuK> как, мать ие, букву (i) убрать в вичате?
<XuMuK> она меня напрягает
<inkvizitor68sl>  /mode -i XuMuK
<vdrandom> флаг же. правда, чего он значит - не помню
<[Raiden]> в режиме выбора окон можно скролить столы, но я хочу в обычном
<vdrandom> ман что ли покурить
<inkvizitor68sl> тьфу
<inkvizitor68sl> @op
<XuMuK> я не ченел оператор)
<XuMuK> я просил, но вы меня кинули)
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> не работает всё равно
<XuMuK> в квирке работает
<vdrandom> кстати
<vdrandom> ростер у всех отключен? :)
<inkvizitor68sl> @deop
<XuMuK> vdrandom, invisible
<XuMuK> а что ето значит, я сам хз
<XuMuK> то есть перевод знаю, а что дает - нет
<skai>  @mode +i is also known as the invisible mode. While it does not actually make you invisible on IRC, it can make you quite a bit more difficult to find. To put it briefly, the invisible mode prevents people from finding you unless they know your exact nickname or are on the same channel as you. Please note that a lot of servers actually set you to +i automatically when
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<vdrandom> хороший, годный флаг
<XuMuK> да уж)
<skai> полезная же весч
<XuMuK> не надо мне его снимать тада)
<skai> @mode -i XuMuK
<skai> а он так просто и не снимется
<skai> http://docs.dal.net/docs/modes.html#3.2
<vdrandom> сервер форсирует, не?
<XuMuK> ну и гуд)
<skai> тут подробно по флагам каналов и юзеров
<progers> gksudo nautilus блин такая клевая команда )))
<inkvizitor68sl> ну-ну
<vdrandom> sudo -s лучше :3
<inkvizitor68sl> клевая ему, лол
<XuMuK> progers, главное не переборщи
<inkvizitor68sl> хм, круто
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня есть домен в *.yandex.ru oO
<XuMuK> ты прям весь обьяндыгселсо)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: дали в нагрузку?
<progers> inkvizitor68sl, и у меня О_о
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: купи назло им google nexus s
<inkvizitor68sl> внезапно так объявился
<XuMuK> progers, у тя имхо narod.yandex.ru)))
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: там и так все с андроидами
<skai> так тут не просто андроед
<skai> а гуглофон
<inkvizitor68sl> короче.
<inkvizitor68sl> есть там и нексусы, и нексусы 2
<progers> неа
<inkvizitor68sl> и WP
<XuMuK> skai, производитель, ты не паверишь... htc
<skai> XuMuK: буй
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: или самсунг ;)
<skai> XuMuK: гнусмас
<XuMuK> jq
<XuMuK> о
<skai> XuMuK: нехус с выпустил гнусмас
<progers> Посоветуйте антивирус хороший и главное быстрый ))
<XuMuK> короче у меня htc и я не жужжу)
<vdrandom> для линуксов?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: первый - хтц, второй - гнус
<inkvizitor68sl> progers: freebsd
<vdrandom> progers, зачем тебе антивирус в линуксах?
<Lex_S> прямые руки, надёжнее некуда
<XuMuK> мне яблофон нах не нужен...
<XuMuK> хотя, выбирал тот или мой...
<vdrandom> это да
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: я это знаю.ты хумуку скажи
<vdrandom> криворукий пользователь страшнее любого вируса
<progers> vdrandom, вирусы чтоб блин не попадали
<Lex_S> выбор антивирусом под линуксами невклик
<Lex_S> в*
<vdrandom> progers, не попадут. если сам не будешь их компилировать и ставить :3
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice XuMuK
<XuMuK> progers, нет вирусов под линь, транкило чико
<inkvizitor68sl> есть вирусы под линь
<skai> XuMuK: а тут яблофоны то и никто не упоминал
<Lex_S> есть
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: три штуки
<progers> а вредоносные программы? )))
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: и все уже нерабочие
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: 200
<inkvizitor68sl> и руткиты ищо
<vdrandom> progers, если из надёжных репов будешь ставить, всё ок будет
<vdrandom> и никакой антивирус не нужен будет.
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, хотя он все с судо и гксу запускает...
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: не пугай меня глупостью.эксплоиты, бекдоры, руткиты и вирусы - большие разницы
<XuMuK> для таких как он как раз и есть...
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: вирусов 3 и те дажст фо фан были сделаны, типо пруф оф консепт
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: да не, есть же реальные вирусы
<vdrandom> XuMuK, таких и антивирусы не спасают
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: многие от рута пускать надо
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: их три
<inkvizitor68sl> но есть и те, что юзают уязвимости иксорга
<skai> два из них треьуют ооочень старых ядер
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: я тебе прямо сейчас сотню напишу
<inkvizitor68sl> rm -rf /
<Lex_S> да ему хватит и  :(){ :|:& };:
<inkvizitor68sl> и так далее
<XuMuK> да, только потом придецо попросить запустить с судо)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: вот напиши, а уж потом статистику говори
<Lex_S> судя по тому что он всё от рута пускает
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: это не вирус.
<inkvizitor68sl> Lex_S: она не работает
<XuMuK> skai, вирус
<skai> криворукожопие - не вирус
<Lex_S> уже?)
<XuMuK> простейщи
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: вирус, если правильно разместить
<XuMuK> ый
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: вот размести - будет вирус.напиши 200 разных.потом говори, что их 200
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: могу собрать пакет флеша с этим скриптиком.
<progers> Панель запуска это же автозагрузка?
<inkvizitor68sl> дальше рассказать чо будет?
<Lex_S> нет
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ты собери
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: мемня не волнует, что ктото может.ты утверждал, что их уже есть 200 известных
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: http://debian.pro/426
<XuMuK> flex builder собереь запросто
<XuMuK> он из венды переехал
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: эммм.повторю.возможность собрать мне параллельно.я привязался к словам, что их уже более 200 известно вирусов под линь.ты не говорил, что 200 воможно собрать.ты сказал, что они есть.и где они?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: там про скрипты preinstall postinstall смотри
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: распространять не принято.
<inkvizitor68sl> на миррор.яндекс.ру их 4 есть
<XuMuK> холивары у одминов)...
<XuMuK> я за попкорном...
<inkvizitor68sl> а чего тут холиварить
<Lex_Sh> ))
<inkvizitor68sl> линупс дыряв по самое нимагу
<skai> вируса?прям вируса?не руткитов, не бекдоров ни эксплоитов, а вирусов?которые сами заражают систему, попадая на комп?
<vdrandom> другой вопрос - что не дыряво
<inkvizitor68sl> и любой скрипткиддис наделает в нем делов
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: вирусы != сами попадают на комп и заражают
<XuMuK> есть и такие
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: вирусы != любой вредоносный код
<XuMuK> skai, а вот тут нет
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: есть, но не только они
<[Raiden]> я не встречал в линуксе вредоносный код. Только шутливые строки на перле на форумах или типа.
<inkvizitor68sl> вирусы могут без ведома пользователя выполнять прочие произвольные действия, в том числе наносящие вред пользователю и/или компьютеру
<inkvizitor68sl> деб пакет без ведома юзера форматит хард ?
<inkvizitor68sl> чем не вирус?
<Lex_Sh> гг
<[Raiden]> ну тут
<vdrandom> ну вообще у вирусов где-то было чёткое определение. он вроде как самораспространяться должен
<Lex_Sh> с такой логикой testing репы ничем не лучше вирусов
<XuMuK> самый первый вирус ето format c:
<XuMuK> гг
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: если без ведома.но учти, что деб пакет запускается с ведома юзера.так что создай деб пакет, который без ведома юзера справится - и говори
<[Raiden]> мы говорим о возможностях или о реальности? Сколько вы лично знаете людей у которых установка деба форматировала что-либо :)
<XuMuK> сколько на етом народу попалось))
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: как минимум меня
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: джаст фо фан
<[Raiden]> Хм )
<inkvizitor68sl> но работает
<[Raiden]> ну естественно будет работать
<inkvizitor68sl> ой, да ладно. Как будто хомячков мало
<skai> причем с уведомлением юзера, что чтото будет запущено и требуются привелегии администратора
<inkvizitor68sl> собрал пакет с "быстрым флешем".
<skai> это уже не без ведома юзера
<Lex_Sh> ))
<inkvizitor68sl> в нем - эрэм по крону 31го
<inkvizitor68sl> запостил на хабре
<inkvizitor68sl> и 31го поляжет половина линупсоидов
<[Raiden]> но это из оперы: запусти меня, я албанский вирус. Вероятность есть, но... Софт под линукс лежит обычно или на хомсайте разработчика или на вполне достоверных ресурсах.
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, я вряд ли...
<[Raiden]> поэтому вероятность есть, а реально никто не заражается или очень маленький %
<XuMuK> мне ваши деб пакететы...
<inkvizitor68sl> виндузятными вирусами в процентах тоже мало заражаются
<vdrandom> ммм
<vdrandom> XuMuK, арчик? :)
<XuMuK> ага
<Lex_Sh> а сколько вы знаете людей, которые читая ответы на форумах\чатах вводят в терминале команды, понимая что они(команды) вообще делают?
<vdrandom> в aur можно выложить что-нибудь ещё веселее :)
<inkvizitor68sl> а ище ppa
<inkvizitor68sl> его многие как бэ официальными пакетами щетают
<XuMuK> ну ето да, но я пробегаю глозами)
<Lex_Sh> аур и есть арчевский вариант ппа
<vdrandom> XuMuK, другое дело, что там спалить проще
<inkvizitor68sl> зарегался как adobe employee и фпиред рушить мир
<XuMuK> да вы гоните, я йогуртом компилю)
<[Raiden]> линукс сам по себе вирус. Наносит вред компаниям продающим ос.
<[Raiden]> )
<Lex_Sh> дело в том что, в тот же аур полезут только люди, знающие что они там забыли
<XuMuK> lanchpad bug number 1 кто нить знает?)
<XuMuK> launch*
<[Raiden]> если в ауре будет вредный код, после вянения он оттуда пропадет. Вероятно достаточно быстро что бы небыло большой эпидемии.
<XuMuK> таг что вирус/баг не линь, а она...
<inkvizitor68sl> ну а из ppa ничего никуда не денется =)
<[Raiden]> а 100% гарантий что не заразится кто-то лично - в общем-то нет. Даже когда кушает.
<XuMuK> :)
<[Raiden]> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> алсо - можно поломать фтп акки официальных зеркал
<[Raiden]> денется
<inkvizitor68sl> или гит
<inkvizitor68sl> или чотама у кого
<inkvizitor68sl> тупо сбрутить
<[Raiden]> на ппа надо аккаунт заводить что бы там компилить
<[Raiden]> забанят аккаунт и всё
<Lex_Sh> тогда юзать генту и не париться :D
<XuMuK> да ужжж...
<XuMuK> там не попаришсо...
 * inkvizitor68sl с любовью вспоминает одно из зеркал бубунты с паролем 1234567890 на рута
<Lex_Sh> ага
<Lex_Sh> я кеды завести не могу
<inkvizitor68sl> и с дисками на несколько ТБ
<XuMuK> круто)
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня тогда полтерра был диск
<inkvizitor68sl> купленный за какие-то несусветные деньги
<[Raiden]> кряк зеркала и подмена пакетов вполне реальаня угроза.
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: никто там никого банить не будет
<[Raiden]> я думаю будут, если будут жалобы от юзеров
<inkvizitor68sl> кстати, proftpd вон поломали не так давно
<XuMuK> http://goo.gl/UTEWh
<inkvizitor68sl> реально куча фрях затрояненных была
<vdrandom> кстати о генте
<vdrandom> что-то гобелена не видать
<vdrandom> куда он делся? :)
<[Raiden]> его постоянно ломают, если погуглить. Но я как раз ег оиспользую время от времени
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что у фряхи порты на следующий день апдейтнули
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: я в смысле в апстрим налили версию с трояном
<[Raiden]> и ничег оабсолютно с моим компом не происходит
<[Raiden]> а.. было дело, да )
<inkvizitor68sl> у нас синхронизации с апстримом нет
<inkvizitor68sl> а вот у слаки, фряхи и иже с ними - есть
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, не то слово поломали
<XuMuK> там при опеределенном юзере и пассе рута давало
<XuMuK> proftpdырка он с техх пор...
<inkvizitor68sl> во фре, например, при установке порта с сайта разраба тянется тарболл, на него из порта накатываются патчи, потом это дело компилится и ставится
<progers> Как поставить sendmail на сервак?
<vdrandom> man apt-get
<XuMuK> ты не поверишь...
<inkvizitor68sl> поломать репу убунты на порядок сложнее (авторизация черех ldap, отсутствие паролей на железе и так далее), чем сайт какого-нибудь васи пупкина
<[Raiden]> интересно , почему разработчики гнома такие упертые. Вот скажем, эффект как в вин7, расширяющий окно на пол экрана.
<XuMuK> progers, прежде чем такие вапросы задавать сделай апт гет инсталл
<XuMuK> всегда!!
<[Raiden]> В квин тоже есть, но там ещё сделали на четверьть экрана
<progers> Уже :-D
<inkvizitor68sl> и плевать, что софтину васи пупкина ставят раз в год. зато за 2 года поставят много и потом осыпятся по крону
<[Raiden]> почему не сделать... Не как в винде, а как в квине
<vdrandom> а проверю-ка я свой крон... ._.
<inkvizitor68sl> в общем простора много
<inkvizitor68sl> согласен, надо чтото пускать от рута
<inkvizitor68sl> но 7ка тоже не такая дырявая, если не жать бездумно в UEC
<XuMuK> а вот хп да...
<Lex_S_> да что такое
<progers> А не приходит письмо!!!
<vdrandom> какое?
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: ты вообще представляешь, что из себя линупсы в 2001м представляли) ?
<[Raiden]> 7 ощутимо строже хп. Но заразу я там видел )
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, :)
<[Raiden]> винлокеры те же несколько штук снял
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: я тогда вообще на G4 сидел и боялся =)
<[Raiden]> в 2001 оно кстати работало. Софт другой только был. Сча.
<Lex_S_> а где их можно скачать бесплатно и на высокой скорости? не один год сижу без антивиря и как то ниразу не попалось
<inkvizitor68sl> емнип, это даже не макбук был, а iBook
<XuMuK> ща
<inkvizitor68sl> и макось тогда нормальной была
<XuMuK> покажу g4 )
<vdrandom> а мне вот интересно
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A4%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%BB:IBook_G4.jpg
<vdrandom> настоклько десктоп из фряхи? :)
<vdrandom> *насколько
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0530/h_1306705345_2465ff2345.png
<[Raiden]> Это где-то 2000-2001  год, точно не помню
<vdrandom> ух ты
<vdrandom> первогном
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, http://itmages.ru/image/view/200742/c469eaa8 g4)
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: няшка оО
 * inkvizitor68sl хатеть!
<XuMuK> я знаю
<XuMuK> но ето же тоже g4)
<vdrandom> а чем мак настолько лучше пися с линуксами?
<inkvizitor68sl> vdrandom: сейчас - ничем
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0530/h_1306705493_cfa418910f.jpeg
<inkvizitor68sl> сейчас хуже даже
<[Raiden]> самые старые шоты какие выЖили у меня
<XuMuK> и тоже тигр__
<inkvizitor68sl> vdrandom: а из фряхи вполне себе нормальный десктоп получается, если железо подходящее
<inkvizitor68sl> там много чего не поддерживается
<inkvizitor68sl> блютус вот недавно только сделали
<Lex_S_> а зачем она на десктопе?
<vdrandom> ну вроде как пэцэбсд есть
<XuMuK> ето друго вапрос...
<vdrandom> типа десктопная
<XuMuK> но мможно же..
<inkvizitor68sl> юзает у нас один админ фряху
<inkvizitor68sl> я ему завидую
<inkvizitor68sl> флеша нет =)
<vdrandom> у нас тоже, лол
<vdrandom> у всех винда, а у него своё железо с фряхой
<[Raiden]> флэш 32битный под фряху есть
<inkvizitor68sl> мды? уже?
<inkvizitor68sl> как бысрое время то летит
<inkvizitor68sl> глядишь так, и совсем скоро она начнет из родного инсталлера софтрейд создавать...
<[Raiden]> может наврал, и там как то линукс сэмулировали, но точно видел способы установки )
<XuMuK> блин, непривычно как на тачскрине играть в кс))
<XuMuK> ходил курить, меня девочка раз десять завалила...
<vdrandom> наверное, как на геймпаде
<XuMuK> её так и звали crazy_girl
<[Raiden]> бородатый мужик явно
<[Raiden]> )
<XuMuK> &=
<XuMuK> :)
<XuMuK> ну судя по точности она/он/оно давно в нее рубицо)0
<XuMuK> мама)
<vdrandom> а я вот в Cave Story упарываюсь
<vdrandom> пятый или шестой раз
<TomFarr> Как забавно, специалисты яндекса убедили меня в том что в четверг, они не теряли моего объявления, и я просто сам его потерял, не отправив... А в субботу мой хороший друг-сисадмин обного из банков сообщал мне, об упавших в четверг неск
<TomFarr> ольких серверах яши.
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr: лолщито?
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr: там каждый четверг датацентры отключают планово
<TomFarr> ну как то, не верится мне, что мог неотправить на модерацию свое объявление. Все больше верится в то, что яшины друзья его протеряли.
<XuMuK> тома я)
<inkvizitor68sl> и "несколько серверов упавших в яше == проблема" - это примерно как "Меня комар укусил, я умру от потери крови!"
<TomFarr> Я так не говорил.
<inkvizitor68sl> ну я в том смысле, что в директе точно ничего не теряется )
<inkvizitor68sl> вокруг них и поиска всё крутится
<TomFarr> Упали сервера = потеряли объявление = я расстроен = заказчик расстроен = яндекс отмазался
<XuMuK> как сделать чтобы не епифани сцыли открывала, а хром?)
<TomFarr> XuMuK, КДЕ?
<XuMuK> я по совету райдена стер миметайпс))
<vdrandom> выбрать хром по умолчанию
<lilek> ÚÄÒÁÓÔÅ
<ubuntuhelp> lilek! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<XuMuK> TomFarr, нет
<TomFarr> гном?
<XuMuK> да
<TomFarr> XuMuK, предпочтительные приложения
<lilek> ÐÏÍÏÇÉÔÅ, ÐÌÉÚ
<ubuntuhelp> lilek! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<TomFarr> Вчера, спорили с человеком на #linux канале одного из серверов, тот говорил о "хреновости" линукса и оказался пользователем мака, а потом оказался оператором канала и меня выгнал. =(
<[Raiden]> хреновости тут хватает
<vdrandom> её везде хватает
<lilek> ÐÒÉ×ÅÔ
<ubuntuhelp> lilek! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<vdrandom> ??????????
<lilek> ÞÏÒÄ
<ubuntuhelp> lilek! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<TomFarr> lilek, smeni kodirovku
<vdrandom> почему когда я вопросительными знаками говорю, меня не шлют менять кодеровку?
<vdrandom> :(
<lilek> pitaus
<TomFarr> lilek, napishi /quite codepage utf-8
<lilek> menya poslali menyat', ne volnuis'a)
<[Raiden]> )
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr: не прокатит
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr: ну тут можешь никого, кроме шарикова не бояться =)
<lilek> mmm
<TomFarr> lilek, i v 4em problema?
<inkvizitor68sl> только на бсд не гони, а то покусаем =)
<TomFarr> bsdm =) сам с 5.4 начинал
<skai> бсд - гумно мамонта и рип
<skai> и вообще 5 утра.а я ее не сплю.какого черта?!
<lilek> ÔÁË?
<ubuntuhelp> lilek! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<inkvizitor68sl> @mode +q skai
<inkvizitor68sl> @kick skai поспи. и мстя за бсд
<[Raiden]> lilek: pkm na nazvanii kanala
<inkvizitor68sl> э, зобаню
<[Raiden]> в квирке в контекстном меню каждого окна\канала ест ьвыбор кодировки...
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: спать!
<lilek> ok
<skai> @voice
<skai> @mode -q skai
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: детский сад
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: меня забань
<progers> Откуда взять видео драйвер?
<inkvizitor68sl> @op
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: я врослее этого :-Р
<TomFarr> progers, из видео-архива?
<inkvizitor68sl> чо за
<progers> А где он?
<inkvizitor68sl> странно
<TomFarr> progers, на порно сервере?
<inkvizitor68sl> @deop
<progers> дээбыыыллл
<TomFarr> :D
<lilek> может так?
<progers> Ну я серьезноооо
<TomFarr> lilek, ne polu4aetsya!
<skai> @kban --user progers 84600 не ругайся и выучи правила канала как отче наш
<[Raiden]> lilek: сча ок
 * [Raiden] надул TomFarr насосом и TOMFARR улетело высоко в небеса!
<lilek> мдя
<TomFarr> ну пошутил...
<TomFarr> не судите строга
 * [Raiden] проткнул TomFarr иголкой и сдутое tomfarr спустилось на землю
<lilek> )))
<[Raiden]> )
<TomFarr> tomfarr отползло за насосом и привело в порядок давление в T и F и снова стало TomFarr
<inkvizitor68sl>  лана, развлекайтесь
<XuMuK> споки)
<inkvizitor68sl> тссс
<inkvizitor68sl> я не спать
<TomFarr> гут найт
<TomFarr> гут морнинг
<lilek> не пойму никак, это у меня nm кривой или руки.
<lilek> не настраивается vpn
<TomFarr> lilek, какой nm?
<lilek> обычный такой. в ubuntu 11.04
<TomFarr> а netwark manager... знаем такого. Еще скажи в кде?
<lilek> нет
<lilek> gnome
<TomFarr> Я впн не настраивал ни разу, и с ppptp вообще не имел дел
<lilek> везет
<TomFarr> lilek, тебе твой оператор отдает соединение по кабелю но требует vpn авторизации по собственной утилите? шли его на юх и подключи нормальный тырнет
<lilek> без утилит
<TomFarr> что за оператор? у него имя есть?
<lilek> билайн
<TomFarr> который по кабелю?
<lilek> бывшая корбина. да, по кабелю
<[Raiden]> на форуме ругани нет?
<[Raiden]> у меня не впн
<[Raiden]> в вашей корбине ещё был l2tp
<[Raiden]> тоже вариант впн
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> с ужасом вспоминаю их радиоканал
<TomFarr> lilek, http://leolik.blogspot.com/2008/05/vpn-ubuntu.html вот довольно подробный док на твою тему
<lilek> спасибо
<TomFarr> пойду убъяю себя палкой смерти
<lilek> у меня как раз l2to
<lilek> l2tp
<lilek> тока я пока не разобралась чего и как настроить
<vdrandom> я недавно впервые столкнулся с провайдером, который не требует никаких vpn, pptp, l2tp и прочей хрени, и при этом даёт прямой IP по DHCP.
<vdrandom> мне казалось, что провайдеры не знают про DHCP :(
<vdrandom> и я грустил
<lilek> и привязки по mac нет?
<vdrandom> нет
<vdrandom> по крайней мере, мне так монтажники сказали
<[Raiden]> если ничего не выйде с нм, посмотри это http://homenet.beeline.ru/?showtopic=267122
<lilek> а что за провайдер?
<lilek> я как раз там сейчас
<vdrandom> ОнЛайм
<lilek> у меня нет онлайма в доме. нетбайнет, акадо, билайн и еще какая-то сетка вроде
<TomFarr> vdrandom, /me долгое время пользовался провайдерос со статикой, и имел прямой IP и помнил все настройки наизусть. Но потом провайдер стал воровать у меня доступ в выходные и делать милые глазки когда я просил возместить моряльный ущерб о
<TomFarr> т необходимости общаться с живыми людьми и ушел к онлайм
<TomFarr> lilek, позвони в онлайм оставь заявку на подключение, глядишь месяца чер 2-3 позвонят
<TomFarr> с радостными вестями =)
<trancecore> test
<ubuntuhelp> trancecore, Ну понг, и что?
<lilek> да меня вроде все устраивает. 12 мегабит за 450 рэ.
<lilek> вполне нормально
<TomFarr> trancecore, test filed, run dump mode to debug
<TomFarr> 20 мегобит за 500
<vdrandom> ага :3
<XuMuK> 8 за 35 евро
<vdrandom> или 50 за 950
<[Raiden]> а минимальный тариф 450?
<vdrandom> 50 МБИТ!!1
<vdrandom> правда, я обратно на двадцатку перешёл
<vdrandom> не нашёл применения такому толстому каналу :)
<TomFarr> на работе 100 мегобит анлима с прямым постоянным ип где то за 100 долларей в год =)
<lilek> хз
<TomFarr> корбина телеком через дорогу здание Ростелеком
<TomFarr> где скорости ужде не мегобитами меряют
<lilek> блин. меня что-то весь день плющит
<lilek> %)
<Nor8> XuMuK: Смотрю, тебя в стерео режим перевели ))))
<TomFarr> почему у колы такие убогие крышки стали делать?
<lilek> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4514/arturevseenkov.1c/0_6dae8_51f40e9e_L эта?
<lilek> она вроде наоборот, удобнее должна быть
<TomFarr> не не эта. так которая стала меньше - ущербная какаято..
<Nor8> Кто то еще колу пьет?
<[Raiden]> http://gnome.omg-linux.ru/2011/05/blog-post_4140.html
<[Raiden]> XuMuK:  -^
<XuMuK> вижу)
<Nor8> XuMuK: Вообщем, запустил я игруху через дезуру )))
<Nor8> XuMuK: Точнее, она загрузила в стим ))) И через стим запустил))
<[Raiden]> к концу года придется выбирать что ставить на панельку гнома3. Просто не уместятся все расширения.
<[Raiden]> наверное
<vdrandom> во залип... Doukitsu всё-таки винрарна
<vdrandom> оторваться невозможно :)
<XuMuK> [Raiden], сделал, гном завис)
<XuMuK> степ
<XuMuK> р
<[Raiden]> )
#ubuntu-ru 2012-05-21
<user___> !grub > user___
<ubuntuhelp> user___, please see my private message
<stasdizzi> всем привет
<stasdizzi> что такое vino-server ?
<BasicXP> VNC-сервер
<BasicXP> Удалённый доступ
<stasdizzi> спасибо, разобрался)))
<BasicXP> Гугл вообще никто не отменял :)
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Ну понг, и что?
<Wizard> Привет.
<BasicXP> Хеллоу
<Scrimmer> день добрый, господа
<Wizard> тишина.
<Vladislaw> Scrimmer, здоров
<Scrimmer> Доров
<Vladislaw> Всем ку)
<Vladislaw> вопрос есть: заставить только одно приложение использовать всюду прокси
<Vladislaw> возможно ли такое?
<Vladislaw> приложение на яве, прокси через которое приложение должно идти, тоже на яве (Чарльз прокси), так что всю яву перевести на прокси не получится
<andrex> proxychains наверно юзать
<SergeyIT> Vladislaw, может при запуске енвайроменты  ей давать? (не пробовал)
<Vladislaw> SergeyIT, ну я там немного исходник подглянул, так оно коннектится через стандартные, вроде, функции
<Scrimmer> Ребят, когда включаю убунту, после выбора ядра, вместо логотипа Ubuntu 12.04 при загрузке
<SergeyIT> Vladislaw, так енв. будут только на твой процесс действовать
<Scrimmer> у меня теперь там много текста, где показывает что грузится, что отключается и т.п.
<Scrimmer> и после того, как это появилось - убунта грузится в 3 раза дольше
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, у тебя появилась возможность изучить процесс загрузки )
<Scrimmer> я уже насмотрелся
<Scrimmer> тперь я хочу что бы быстрее грузилось, а не ждать по минуте-две
<Vladislaw> SergeyIT, ну сейчас дочитаю ман по proxychains, потом гляну что там о переменных
<SergeyIT> Vladislaw, man env; и еще на форуме есть про http_proxy, ftp_proxy...
<SergeyIT> Vladislaw, есть еще NO_PROXY - для каких IP не использовать прокси
<Vladislaw> SergeyIT, спасибо, сейчас буду пробовать
<voodster> Scrimmer: я ничего не далал, оно само да, почитай что пишет, на чём встаёт, картинка-то не решит, поставь другую тему plymouth если хочешь
<Scrimmer> я ядро поставил 3.3.6, и оно появилось (
<SergeyIT> Vladislaw, не уверен, что сработает, я не специалист в этом (
<Vladislaw> SergeyIT, я тоже, так что все получится :)
<Vladislaw> ну, или брошу это дело
<SergeyIT> Vladislaw, может как то можно создать еще один сетевой интерфейс, работающий через прокси, черт его знает
<Vladislaw> SergeyIT, даж если и можно, как потом указать апплету чтоб он лез в инет через тот интерфейс
<SergeyIT> Vladislaw, заааставить! )
<Scrimmer> а можно как то удалить hud с убунты?
<andrex> вместе с убунтой
<Scrimmer> (
<andrex> ну или юнити выпиливать
<andrex> проще просто поставить другую оболочку, и не парицо с худами всякими
<Scrimmer> хотел на гном классик сесть, но привык к глобал меню
<Scrimmer> да еще и Dash подлагивает
<SergeyIT> бывает (
<Scrimmer> (
<Scrimmer> Сегодня последняя серия House M.D.
<Vladislaw> Scrimmer, какой сезон?
<Scrimmer> 8
<Scrimmer> и он завершающий
<Vladislaw> Scrimmer, мда, что-то быстро они закончили
<only_you> давно пора
<Scrimmer> быстро?
<Vladislaw> only_you :(
<SergeyIT> не смотрел и не собираюсь )
<Scrimmer> 8 лет, им хватит
<Vladislaw> Scrimmer, сказал так будто их посадили на 8 лет)
<Scrimmer> хм, а transmission не так уж и плох
<Vladislaw> Scrimmer, сначала непривычен, а потом и не замечаешь разницы))
<Scrimmer> хотя чтото скорость не очень держит
<voodster> Scrimmer: если не брать в учёт, что он пару минут стоит впустую, собирает информацию, когда как deluge рвётся сразу, имеет более удобный интерфейс, то да, не так и плох
<Vladislaw> Scrimmer, та не вроде максимум выдает у меня
<Vladislaw> voodster, ну да, сначала он не спешит)
<SergeyIT> для нефанатов его хватает
<Scrimmer> deluge может интерфейсом и красивее, но то, то из-за него система лагает жутко
<Scrimmer> это того не стоит
<Scrimmer> хотя скорость он сразу выдал 8 мбайт, когда трансмиссион всего 2 мб
 * voodster не приемлет такие высказывания "из-за него система лагает"
<voodster> замерь, что не так, процессора жрёт?
<Scrimmer> ну он кушает примерно 40% процессора
<voodster> а, окей, а транзмишн?
<Scrimmer> 5
<Scrimmer> Nokia 1100: самый продаваемый телефон в истории
<SergeyIT> значит скоро чемпионат мира будет - кто дальше его забросит
<voodster> deluge и в простое без торрентов жрёт 1% =)
<SergeyIT> так за скорость платить надо
<Scrimmer> SergeyIT: ты блог свой пишешь ?
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, а это что такое?
<Scrimmer> блокнотик
<Vladislaw> блин, JDK создала в контекстном меню пункт свой, как узнать что в том пункте запускается вместе с передаваемым именем апплета?
<Vladislaw> а то из меню нормально запускается апплет, а из консоли не может найти главный класс
<voodster> и всё же у вас неправильный deluge, на моём pentium4 один торрент, льющийся с 0.5-1 мб/сек жрёт 5-6% cpu.
<Vladislaw> voodster, только смотря какое железо...
<Scrimmer> может дело в скорости ?
<voodster> в количестве сидов скорее всего, соединений
<SergeyIT> Vladislaw, так поиском поищи в /etc или хомяке
<Scrimmer> а что за Google Firmware Drivers? В ядре есть такой пунктик
<voodster> андроед?
<Scrimmer> hm, а про него я и забыл
<Vladislaw> SergeyIT, погуглил, и сказали дописать самому имя этого класса, так что пока-что работает
<Scrimmer> хм, не могу собрать вайн. пишет Не заданы цели и не найден make-файл
<Scrimmer> хотя в папке есть файлы Make.rules.in, Make.vars.in, Makefile.in
<voodster> почитай install
<andrex> ставь из реп
<SergeyIT> не читай!
<andrex> нефиг крундой страдать
<Scrimmer> там пропатченный
<Scrimmer> а если из реп ставить, то какой лучше?
<Scrimmer> 1.3, 1.4 или 1.5 ?
<SergeyIT> тот, который работает
<andrex> !build > Scrimmer
<ubuntuhelp> Scrimmer, please see my private message
<andrex> !deb-build > Scrimmer
<voodster> !deb-build > voodster
<ubuntuhelp> voodster, please see my private message
<voodster> хороший ман, checkinstall не упустили
<Scrimmer> Ребят, а как вызвать меню в гноме, как в Юнайти при Alt + F2?
<Scrimmer> Мне конки запустить надо
<Aceler> Также
<Aceler> Там есть поле ввода
<Scrimmer> не появляется ничео
<Scrimmer> у меня гном без эффектов
<voodster> Scrimmer: ctrl+atl+t, nohup conky &
<Scrimmer> все уже, завелось
<Scrimmer> на рабочем столе так сделал и усё оке
<Scrimmer> Пользовался кто Linux Mint?
<voodster> вы про ubuntu с нескучными обоями? =)
<voodster> а, и темой со значками сомо собой
<Scrimmer> что?)
<voodster> можешь назвать чем оно ещё отличается от ubuntu? =)
<Scrimmer> ребят, а как скачать русскую локализацию убунты чрез консоль ?
<voodster> эм, что? пакеты с языками чтоле?
<Scrimmer> нашел уже)
<xibrand> как получить виртуальную консоль без возможности логина,
<xibrand> ?
<voodster> эксплойтом
<voodster> xibrand: ты о чём, скажи понятнее
<xibrand> мне нужна чистая консоль чтобы туда перенаправить логи
<artus> нафига? tail -f -n300 /var/log/четотам не ?
<xibrand> нужно перенаправить к примеру на tty6 какую-нибудь строку потом чтобы я смог прочитать его через /dev/vcs6
<xibrand> не это совсем не то
<xibrand> я буду периодически очищать консоль
<xibrand> что-то типа
<xibrand> openvt -f -c 6 clear
<xibrand> потом echo "Hello" >> /dev/tty6
<xibrand> cat /etc/vcs6
<artus> ну извращайся :)
<xibrand> и должен видеть там только Hello
<xibrand> причем тут извращение?
<voodster> мде, действитель, сам себе буратино =)
<xibrand> у меня стоит lcdproc
<xibrand> там есть lcdvc
<xibrand> lcdvc читает /dev/vcs*
<artus> !enter | xibrand
<ubuntuhelp> xibrand: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<xibrand> поэтому чтобы что-то вывести на lcd нужно прочитать с помощью cdvc с /dev/vcs*
<artus> xibrand, http://www.opennet.ru/man.shtml?topic=vcs&category=4&russian=0
<xibrand> надеюсь понятно что мне нужно
<xibrand> к чему эта ссылка?
<xibrand> просто погуглил vcs?
<artus> не, изврат ты какой то твориш
<xibrand> один сек
<artus> xibrand, ладно, задам тебе прямой тогда вопрос, причем тут ubuntu ?
<voodster> xibrand: у меня нету lcdproc, но если бы был, то я бы накидал скрипт и не придумывал манипуляции с tty6
<xibrand> в смысле?какой скрипт и что это даст?
<xibrand> посмотрите о чем я http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man1/lcdvc.1.html
<artus> voodster, так нельзя, надыть побольше извращений
<xibrand> нужно писать в какой-нибудь tty потом прочитать с помощью lcdvc
<xibrand> при чем тут извращения и буратино?
<andrex>  ппц и чё тут сложного?
<andrex> tail -f /var/log/syslog > /dev/tty11
<artus> andrex, ну не хочет он так )) ему надо создать гемор в плане сваять мегадопвиртконсоль и придумать как ее читать, а на прямую не интересно , и в LCDd.conf он смотреть не хочет
<andrex> ну тогда пущай чешется)
<andrex> хм, чего бы такого этокого натворить...
<baronos> дада, и мне расскажи если чего придумаешь :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: привет. Как убрать зависимость kde
<[v-8]_jupiter> от mysql
<[v-8]_jupiter> а то у меня Mysql перекомпиленный и теперь kde не грузится
<SergeyIT> к наркологу
<[v-8]_jupiter> SergeyIT: ?
<SergeyIT> зависимость убирать
<[v-8]_jupiter> каким образом?
<[v-8]_jupiter> я то понимаю что зависимость убрать) но как
<[v-8]_jupiter> razor-qt поставить?)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ща вернусь
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: что скажешь?
<SergeyIT> что нарколог сказал?
<[v-8]_jupiter> SergeyIT: ты бы дал совет толковый
<[v-8]_jupiter> SergeyIT: можешь помочь?
<baronos> всмысле, удаляешь mysql он удаляет кде?
<SergeyIT> как? Ты сервер перекомпилил? А старый удалил?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Да удалил
<[v-8]_jupiter> собрал с исходников с нужными флагами
<SergeyIT> а кде на что ругается?
<[v-8]_jupiter> ДА он даже в lighdm пропал
<[v-8]_jupiter> если делаю aptitude reinstall kde-desktop то тянет mysql
<[v-8]_jupiter> baronos: угу)
<andrex> пересобирать только, иначе битые пакеты и зависимости будут, потом придёся всёпавно ставить
<baronos> [v-8]_jupiter: sudo apt-mark manual пакет который удаляется как зависимость, так попробуй
 * SergeyIT задумался - как sql сервер с кде связан (
<[v-8]_jupiter> SergeyIT: помоему тас всякие аконади его тянут
<andrex> ну можно попробовать впринципе debfoster -r packagename
<andrex> там как вылезит куча всякого
<[v-8]_jupiter> геморой этот kde) пора наверно обратно на xfce4
<artus> аххахаааа
<[v-8]_jupiter> А так все у меня с ним сросталось
<SergeyIT> что-то в зависимостях mysql-server ничего кдеешного не нашел
<[v-8]_jupiter> SergeyIT: попробуй kubuntu-desktop
<SergeyIT> а мне ни к чему, и мускул тоже, хватает sqlite
<[v-8]_jupiter> http://pastebin.com/1xB0kS8V
<[v-8]_jupiter> так а как вместо mysql заставить kde использовать sqlite
<andrex> это глюк, в бубунте всегда так, к примеру фф хотиш удалить оно ставит чёнить другое, или в некоторых случая предлагает за компашку полсистемы снести)
<SergeyIT> бывает
<SergeyIT> поэтому приходится все время следить за списками обновления/удаления
<[v-8]_jupiter> чего не сделать сразу на sqlite
<[v-8]_jupiter> kde-workspace-bin  даже он тянет Mysql
<SergeyIT> так может клиента тянет, а не сервер
<[v-8]_jupiter> жесть
<[v-8]_jupiter> ща скину
<[v-8]_jupiter> http://pastebin.com/mN82Cv04
<[v-8]_jupiter> даже явно указав он тянет mysql
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: где ты?
<SergeyIT> так это аконади
<[v-8]_jupiter> ну так я хочу что бы вместо него стал sqlite
<SergeyIT> и пакет он тянет *core, а не основной
<[v-8]_jupiter> так зачем он его вообще тянет
<[v-8]_jupiter> ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Есть я таки поборол
<[v-8]_jupiter> это все аконади Mysql просил
<andrex> 23:42:38      SergeyIT | так это аконади
<andrex> писатель?
<[v-8]_jupiter> andrex: видимо я был в офлайне
<andrex> какраз таки и нет
<[v-8]_jupiter> не видел
<[v-8]_jupiter> в любо случае вопрос уже решон) и я обратно в kde
<baronos> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33893
<[v-8]_jupiter> всетаки странно что они не предлагают сразу выбор при установки kde
<Scrimmer> есть тут блоггеры?
<ambal> q2all)
<ambal> test
<ubuntuhelp> ambal, Понг.
<ambal> кто-нибудь ставил дрова nvidia 302.07 на ядро 3.4 ?
<baronos> лично из опыта федоры, с этим были проблемы, ну а на убунту/дебиан можно попробовать через скрипт sgfxi поставить.
<ambal> baronos: не знаком со скриптом таким..) сейчас погуглю)
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter:  Либо отключи непомук , либо читай как  пересобрать что-то там.
<Wizard> !en
<ubuntuhelp> Учи язык! Или используй http://translate.google.com
<tagezi> всем привет
<shenmue> Всем пыщ
<tagezi> кю )
<shenmue> [Raiden] пинг
<[Raiden]> ?
<shenmue> кому интересно. купил материнку (снова ага) 4 гига памяти и инженерный блок питания
<shenmue> [Raiden] pae сильно тормозит обращение к памяти?
<[Raiden]> ну не очень
<shenmue> или в принципе никак не влияет
<[Raiden]> фороник натестил некоторую разницу
<[Raiden]> но небольшую
<shenmue> хм чота я не особо форонику доверяю
<shenmue> на опеннете их раз за разом грязью обливают
<[Raiden]> но никто не берется делать такой же проект
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> ну скидываемся мне на железо и я буду его тестить
<shenmue> =)
<shenmue> эх осталось тока процик многоядерный замутить и будет няшно
<shenmue> хотел 13 мяту рц поюзать а в ней dhcp что то своей жизнью живет. постоянно днски теряет
<Kyshtynbai> Прошиши в резолвконф
<Kyshtynbai> *пропиши
<shenmue> любопытно xl2tpd по дефолту уже есть в убе?
<[Raiden]> У кого-нить мышка пропадала в 12.04? Гаснет сенсор и всё. вытащил\воткнул и сноа ок
<[Raiden]> в*
<shenmue> это все кде
<[Raiden]> только когда оно будет в ядре )
<shenmue> запили в ядро =) кстати что нет ни одного такого подобного проекта?
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], в 10.04 пару раз такое видел
<[Raiden]> значит я не 1 такой )
<baronos> shenmue: такое же у вас в мяте https://extensions.gnome.org/static/extension-data/screenshots/screenshot_327_1.png ?
<Scrimmer> сенсор ?
<Scrimmer> baronos: ет че за оболочка? gnome shell?
<shenmue> baronos да тока красивей и лучше потому что свое родное
<baronos> Scrimmer: угу, расширение меню axe вроде называется
<Scrimmer> блин
<Scrimmer> кстати, немного Mate напоминает
<Scrimmer> менюшкой этой
<Scrimmer> xxx: нажмите любую клавишу yyy: эту можно? xxx: эту нет
<baronos> Scrimmer: скромный гш http://goo.gl/nXFnK в отличии от кде и мяты :)
<Scrimmer> мяты?
<baronos> mint
<Scrimmer> я сеня целый день сидел на gnome classic no effect :3
<Scrimmer> такая прелесть)
<Scrimmer> 6% оперативы кушала)))
<Scrimmer> из 2х гб
<shenmue> а мята что теперь де считаеться?
<baronos> форк гш, считай как своя де "улучшеная" :)
<Scrimmer> что это вообще такое? :)
<shenmue> циамон в 13 версии вообще пипец запиленю 100мб оперативы всего. шустрее мэйта
<Scrimmer> (:
<Scrimmer> я бы на гном классик прыгнул бы, но вот бида, глобал меню нравится
<Scrimmer> пойду чаю хряпну
<Hariec> Всем привет
<Hariec> В Unity с transsmission нет проблем ни у кого?
<Hariec> Transmission*
<Scrimmer> нету
<Scrimmer> а у тебя какие проблемы?
<Hariec> Значек на панели Unity не реагирует
<[Raiden]> новая версия была на днях
<Hariec> Запускаю из консоли или alt-f2
<Hariec> Ага, только обновил. Не профиксили
<Hariec> Хотя ченжлог гласит что профиксили
<[Raiden]> я пользуюсь некоторое время qbittorent , пока нравится. Не знаю правда как оно ведет на панельке юнити
<tagezi> Hariec: а зачем его запускать из строки?
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-2012-05-21%2022:03:15.png baronos для сравнения меню циамона
<Hariec> Я же написал, он не реагирует с лаунчера.
<Scrimmer> dash?
<tagezi> Hariec: у тебя 12.04?
<Hariec> tagezi: Да
<Hariec> Scrimmer: Ни где
<tagezi> 32?
<Hariec> 64
<tagezi> а.. ну тогда не знаю )
<Hariec> )
<tagezi> у меня 32
<Scrimmer> а если б 32
<Scrimmer> ?)
<Hariec> Вот вот?
<Hariec> Если бы О_о
<tagezi> ну, если бы 32, то нужно было бы копать откуда руки ростут )
<baronos> shenmue: когда там смотреть скрин можно? а то не показывает :(
<shenmue> хром?
<baronos> и фф 12/15 и хром и эпифани не кажет
<shenmue> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0521/h_1337623683_8949630_be365357e4.png
<Hariec> tagezi: Хм, все равно не пойму при чем тут 64 к unity. Он вообще по моему на python если не ошибаюсь
<baronos> понятно, мало чем отличается :D
<shenmue> юнити это плагин компиза. причем тут питон?
<Hariec> shenmue: Весь что ли? )
<shenmue> что весь?
<Hariec> Unity
<shenmue> ну да
<shenmue> компиз удали и глянь что будет
<Hariec> Ну то что компиз в роли wm  раньше работал я знаю
<Hariec> Но все равно как то слабо верится
<[Raiden]> укрепляй...
<[Raiden]> веру...
<Hariec> )
<Hariec> Кто использует ГШ с глобальным меню?
<Hariec> Хорошо работает?
<Kyshtynbai> Что такое глобальное меню
<[Raiden]> юнити 3д  работает как выше сказали, 2д написан на кути и скоро прекратит своё существование. Т.к. появился драйвер реализующий композит на процессоре
<Kyshtynbai> ?
<shenmue> тут только баронос сидит на гш
<Kyshtynbai> я сижу на гш тоже
<shenmue> и в нем нет глобального меню в виду своей ушербности
<[Raiden]> в г3 есть пренос меню на панель
<[Raiden]> расширением
<Hariec> О нем и спрашивал
<[Raiden]> и вроде в след версиях будет по умолч
<Hariec> Здорово
<shenmue> я кстаи говорил что все апплеты теперь переписывать надо под гш
<[Raiden]> кому как )
<Hariec> Т.е. Куча панелей отъедающих рабочую поверхность как ядекс бары всякие, ето хорошо?
<[Raiden]> иногда да. Я например часто пользуюсь в фф панелькой с избранным
<[Raiden]> как минимум 1 раз в пару денй и не хочу экономить на этом место
<Hariec> Ну а если бы можно было этой панелькой пользоваться не в ущерб месту?
<Kyshtynbai> я не юзаю это расширение, но юзаю каиродок с глобальным меню
<Hariec> Kyshtynbai: Можешь скрин сделать?
<Kyshtynbai> Щас
<Hariec> Спс
<Sergey_IT> О, обновление ядра приехало
<[Raiden]> вот классическое меню файл и т.д. конечно устарело. Но имхо его не надо переносить. Его надо либо видоизменять либо мпросто делать включаемым\отключаемым. - часто надо - не выключаешь, редко надо - не включаешь
<[Raiden]> и не надо лопатить ифейс хз куда
<Hariec> Как говорят - На вкус и цвет е... как хочешь )
<[Raiden]> хотя разрабы уже пошли путем макоси и уже не свернут
<Hariec> По мне это очень разумно и удобно
<Hariec> Меня наверное закидают шапками, но мне даже нравится скролинг оверлей
<[Raiden]> не очень удобно. допустим есть неактивное окно
<[Raiden]> что бы зайти в меню файл я должен его активировать, потом пойти на панельку и там уже залезть в меню файл
<[Raiden]> и нафига?
<[Raiden]> )
<Hariec> Не спорю
<Hariec> Понятие идеально вообще отсутствует в мире софта.
<Hariec> Не учитывая слово индивидуально.
<baronos> не понимаю как юзать эти меню аля циамон и этот axe menu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVjwKBT3T1U , а это меню настроек http://goo.gl/Qf37D
<Kyshtynbai> Hariec: какой-то очень странный глюк - скринить не получается когда активно это меню))) сделал видеокаст, щас залью куда-нить
<[Raiden]> вариант который я описывал. Кнопка для вкл\откл меню http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0521/h_1337624500_5936515_b7f71ee3b7.png
<Sergey_IT> Hariec, это почему. Идеально - это когда ничего не глючит
<Hariec> Kyshtynbai: Ок, спс
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: как ты, помню, делал на ютьюб видео таким образом, чтобы только по прямой ссылке можно было пройти?
<Hariec> Sergey_IT: Это невозможно
<Sergey_IT> Hariec, это почему?
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: там когда заливаешь в настройках http://goo.gl/2FmZu
<Hariec> Sergey_IT: Слишком сложно. Если например у тебя не глючит какая то программа, в твоей конфигурации и с твоим набором софта и версии этого софта. То у кого то есть большой шанс что будет глючить.
<Hariec> И учесть такой веер вариации и факторов крайне мудрено
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: сенкс
<Kyshtynbai> Hariec: http://videobin.org/+5qs/68y.html во тут глянь
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: а вообще гном-скриншот должен скринить везде и при любых окнах и меню
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: угу, но не скринит, волчара))
<[Raiden]> у него кстати ест ьключик --interactive , если кто не знает.
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: ну на крайний случай можно gnome-screenshot -d 5 с задержкой в 5 сек
<Sergey_IT> Hariec, это зависит от типа софта, кстати. Есть софт от конфигурации правтически независимый или вообще самописный под себя
<Kyshtynbai> а это походу кнопка принтскрин как-то перехватывается каиро-доком
<Kyshtynbai> вот как ты скахал из консоли сработало
<Kyshtynbai> *з
<Hariec> Kyshtynbai: Я другое меню имел ввиду, меню окна/программы
<Hariec> Sergey_IT: Цепочка начинается еще с железа. Кому как ни нам знать.
<baronos> кстати да, в фф если устанавливать дополнение то процесс установки возле адресной строки перекрывает любые манипуляции гш :)
<Kyshtynbai> Даже не ясно баг это или фича))
<Hariec> Железо/Биос/Ядро/Патчи ядра/конфигурация ядра/софт ................/ конфигурация софта
<Kyshtynbai> Hariec: не вполне понимаю какое ты имеешь ввиду)
<Kyshtynbai> альтаб чтоль?
<Hariec> Kyshtynbai: Пытался сделать скриншот, но штатный механизм почему то это меню не видет
<Hariec> Сейчас в сети гляну
<Hariec> Kyshtynbai: http://bt-66.ru/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/global_menu.png
<Sergey_IT> Hariec, пессимист ты )
<baronos> был тут способ вроде, но я не знаю прокатит он на 3,4. а вообще гном софт пилять под примерно такое же меню, например как эпифани..
<Hariec> Sergey_IT: Реалист )
<Sergey_IT> Hariec, вот написал себе прогу - работает не глючит, чем не идеал ?
<Hariec> :)
<tagezi>  я не помню что бы у меня что-то глючило
<Hariec> Helo world!
<Hariec> Hello*
<tagezi> если конечно не попросить об этом )
<Hariec> tagezi: Я надеюсь и не будет
<[Raiden]> можно делать компромисы, если нету единого решения. Например в кде, я могу вверх повесить панел ьи повесить туда глобал меню. если захочу.
<[Raiden]> а если не хочу - то и нне надо )
<Hariec> На кедах у меня было глобальное меню
<Hariec> В виде виджета
<Hariec> Ну и патча Qt
<Kyshtynbai> В гш вот то меню, которое на скриншоте по дефолту работает жеж. если я правильно понял о чем идет речь
<Sergey_IT> а я не знаю, хочу я или не хочу ( (с)
<[Raiden]> )
<Hariec> Kyshtynbai: Вот за него и спрашивал
<Hariec> Но по дефолту вроде нет
<Hariec> На днях LiveUSB крутил
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/629571
<Hariec> А смысл?
<Kyshtynbai> Графический 3D-процессор устройства способен поддерживать вывод видео в Full HD ой вруть) ой думаю вруть).
<[Raiden]> мобилки то крутят ХД
<Hariec> Raspberry Pi
<tagezi> Hariec: у тебя точно трасмишен обновился?
<Kyshtynbai> мобилки и стоят не 74 бакса)
<Hariec> tagezi: Да, с репу ставил специально
<Hariec> 2.52 (13304)
<Hariec> Sergey_IT: http://www.provod.com/lit/prose/prose/MISTAKES.HTM
<Scrimmer> deluge вообще долбанулся? качает мне файлик : 99.97 процентов, тупит, потом 99.96, тупит. потом 99.95, потом 99.97
<Scrimmer> и так по кругу
<[Raiden]> контрольные суммы видимо не совпадают
<Hariec> Scrimmer: А качалка одна?
<[Raiden]> может баг, а может память
<Hariec> Да, скорее всего файл закачки битый
<Sergey_IT> Hariec, помню как то на 1 апреля поменял коллеге сообщения об ошибках компилятора.....
<Hariec> На что?
<Sergey_IT> Hariec, да на чушь всякую, не помню
<Hariec> :)
<Hariec> у ЭТОЙ ШТУКИ ЕСТЬ PPA ?
<Hariec> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.4-precise/
<Wizard> Привиет!
<baronos> Hariec: нафига ппа, качай три файла и устанавливай через dpkg
<Wizard> У вас есть бот, который говорит по русский. Этот бот это ubottu или ваш?
<Hariec> baronos: Этого достаточно, просто в системе стоят еще какие то ядро зависимые пакеты
<Hariec> ?
<[Raiden]> тут другой вроде бот
<Sergey_IT> Wizard: бот, который гуляет сам по себе
<baronos> Hariec: достаточно, потом просто удалил три пакета по старинке и все если что то пойдет не так.
<Wizard> Ух, а куда он гуляет, Sergey_IT? :)
<Hariec> baronos: Ок, спс
<baronos> Hariec: на help.ubuntu.ru есть как удалить старые ядра в статье, очистка меню граб
<Hariec> А оно по моему само чистится
<Hariec> Synaptic
<Hariec> Просто пакеты сносил
<baronos> ага, просто если запамятовал просто посмотри какие именно image и headers удалять и все
<Hariec> Хорошо
<Wizard> Sergey_IT: я спросил, потому что мне надо такого бота до нас, на ubuntu-pl :)
<baronos> !1rule | а вообще лучше вспомнить
<ubuntuhelp> а вообще лучше вспомнить: Первое правило линуксоида: работает - не трожь!
<Sergey_IT> Wizard, я бот, но по-польски не говорю )
<Wizard> Это не странно.
<Wizard> Нам дали бота из #ubuntu-irc но он глупой и по-английско только говорит.
<Wizard> И на фиг нам такой бот? Поэтому я спрасиваю вас.
<Wizard> Откуда вы взяли бота :D
<baronos> это албанская секретная разрабтка :)
<Sergey_IT> у операторов спрашивай, нам ботов строго запрещено создавать
<[Raiden]> Wizard: тут был чел, вроде a4tech ник, возможно его бот
<Sergey_IT> он ушел к  сожалению
<[Raiden]> на форуме может есть ,хотя не факт
<Sergey_IT> !bot
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор, используйте !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Wizard> :)
<baronos> !brain
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Вы можете найти мой моск тут http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi Как меня использовать? просто напишите: ![утилита_linux] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так.
<Wizard> !pl
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='pl'
<doronskiy> бот как бот
<Wizard> Ну.
<doronskiy> напишите своего, что за глупости
<Sergey_IT> а ссылка то битая!
<Wizard> Я бы написал, только у меня нет месца, что бы го построить.
<Wizard> установить* извините.
<doronskiy> а какой смсл здесь его спрашивать? он же болтает по-русски
<doronskiy> все равно переводить нужно
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<Scrimmer> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<Sergey_IT> Scrimmer, у тебя какая ати?
<Scrimmer> не у меня
<Scrimmer> у кореша
<Nor8>  Кто-нибудь бтрфс  пользует, как она в деле? Все  такая же тормозная?
<umren> никто
<Nor8> За всех ответил? ))))
<Scrimmer> нямка ребята
<Scrimmer> боже, гном классик без эфектов кушает всего 6% памяти
<Scrimmer> 6% на 2х гб
<Sergey_IT> у меня сейчас юнити - свободно 72%
<Scrimmer> обновлялся кто на ядро 3.4? :)
<Sergey_IT> а зачем?
<Scrimmer> ну, не знаю
<Scrimmer> может побыстрее работает?
<Sergey_IT> а может проблем уйма  будет?
<Scrimmer> может и так
<Scrimmer> щас поставлю себе
<Scrimmer> посмотрим, что будет :))
<umren> нечем человеку занятся, пускай поставит)
<Scrimmer> :3
<Scrimmer> А что, у убунты траблы с драйверами на ати?
<mortuary> у линуксов вообще не стоит на ати
<Sergey_IT> Scrimmer, у кого как
<mortuary> а unity --reset поможет сбросить настройки шрифтов?
<Scrimmer> А вот, кстати и http://habrahabr.ru/post/144230/ новость про 3.4 ядро
<Sergey_IT>  Scrimmer, какая ати то?
<Scrimmer> да я фиг его
<Sergey_IT> может для нее и дров нет, только открытые
<Scrimmer> hd 5770
<Scrimmer> в общем, суть такова
<Sergey_IT> эта еще поддерживается
<Scrimmer> кореш поставил вайн пропатченный с готовыми уже библиотеками директа и т.п.
<Scrimmer> и после ребута у него перестала пахать Unity 3D
<Scrimmer> 2D работает нормально, а вот 3D нет
<Scrimmer> только рабочий стол, сверху панелька неполная
<Scrimmer> мне кажется, или ядра стали клепать как гугль хром?
<Scrimmer> уже 3.3.7 релиз есть
<doronskiy> линуксоидов просто стало очень много
<doronskiy> каждый норовит выпустить модуль для нового ядра
<doronskiy> торвальдс не успевает отбраковывать
<umren> как будто это что то плохое :D
<rekcuFniarB> Модули с нескучными обоями?
<doronskiy> и консольными антивирусами
<doronskiy> которые берегут драгоценные ресурсы)
<shenmue> оригинально пошутили. прям бугога
<[v-8]_jupiter> Мож кто подскажет репозиторий с Mysql 5.1 для ubuntu 12.04
<Sergey_IT> линукс победит, когда ядер будет больше, чем пользователей виндоуз
<shenmue>  именно 5.1?
<Sergey_IT> [v-8]_jupiter, все мучаешься?
<Hariec> Я так понимаю, я один отличаюсь чудо везением.
<Sergey_IT> это почему?
<Hariec> Заглючил nvidia-driver, снес, перешел на открытый, и снова открытый виснет :((
<[v-8]_jupiter> Sergey_IT: ага
<[v-8]_jupiter> пересобрал в Mysql пишет что on ,а не работает в 5,5
<[v-8]_jupiter> Самому впадло уже дебки собирать с 5,1
<[v-8]_jupiter> спать хочется
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<Sergey_IT> а чем тебя дефолт не устраивает?
<[v-8]_jupiter> не работает load data infile
<shenmue> у меня в репах 5.1.62 версия
<Sergey_IT> [v-8]_jupiter, а раньше работала?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Sergey_IT: на 10,10 да там 5,1 mysql
<[v-8]_jupiter> shenmue: чтоза репа какая версию ubuntu?
<Sergey_IT> [v-8]_jupiter, так и работай в 10.10
<[v-8]_jupiter> Sergey_IT: уже апгрейднулись
<[v-8]_jupiter> дангрейд один пробовал все снесло) переставлял
<Sergey_IT> [v-8]_jupiter, надо сначала проверять а потом переходить - ссзб
<[v-8]_jupiter> Sergey_IT: да как то на проектах не нужно было, а тут приши фиксы по проекту и нужно использовать функцию
<shenmue> [v-8]_jupiter 11.10
<Sergey_IT> [v-8]_jupiter, дак известно же, что новая ЛТС еще пару-тройку месяцев будет глючить... ну или до 12.04.1
<[v-8]_jupiter> у мну 12,04
<Sergey_IT> [v-8]_jupiter, у меня везде 2 лтс, 10.04-12.04, или 8.04-10.04. И нет проблем. Есчли что перегрузился и работаешь
#ubuntu-ru 2012-05-22
<mortuary> hello
<Infra_3600> хауди, чо
<tagezi> всем привет
<KM0201> test
<ubuntuhelp> KM0201, Понг.
<KM0201> can you guys see what i'm saying?
<fidel_> test
<ubuntuhelp> fidel_, Ну понг, и что?
<DarwinSurvivor> test
<ubuntuhelp> DarwinSurvivor, Понг понг понг...
<DarwinSurvivor> sorry, wrong window
<tagezi|off> чего это сегодня англоязычную публику к нам тянет?
<fidel_> test
<ubuntuhelp> fidel_, Понг.
<Wizard> Pong.
<BasicXP> Заигрались в настольный теннис однако
<SergeyIT> так здесь только бот не спит
<Hariec> Кто звонил с empathy ?
<Hariec> Доброго дня всем
<Zit> привет
<Zit> здесь есть кто нибудь?
<Zit> привет
<Zit> привет линуксоиды
<sharikoff> й
<Zit> й
<sharikoff> чо сломал?
<Zit> сломал?
<Zit> что сломал?
<Zit> sharikoff у тебя убунту?
<Cuba_013> Подскажите, как проще всего (минимальным количеством кода) записать в файл строку
<Cuba_013> Есть, допустим
<Cuba_013> Есть, допустим файл "result.txt" Его нужно открыть на append и дописать в конец строку. Стандартные сишные (виндовые) решения не работают
<umren> echo "Hello World" >> result.txt ?
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> пахоже
<openvoid> интересно чем си (не плюсы) в винде отличаются от сей в линуксе
<Vlad_> наверное он имеет ввиду winapi
<openvoid> на плюсах там конечно либы виндовые
<umren> "Стандартные сишные (виндовые) решения не работают" это не распарсил
<Vlad_> =)
<Curvus> Толсто как то :)
<Curvus> Vlad_, у Си есть стандарт. Кто его придерживается, у того все работает.
<umren> в виндах вижуал с++ и си#, только причем тут вобще си и файл с cmd.exe ?
<Curvus> ой, не тому.
<umren> и баш с виндой
<Vlad_> Curvus: какой стандарт?
<umren> ну да ладно, видимо у него все работает теперь
<umren> Vlad_ ANSI/C
<Cuba_013> Да не... Пишу контрольную в линухе по потокам...
<umren> Cuba_013 поставь virtualbox и линукс любой
<Vlad_> Curvus: write open read и тд это posix
<umren> и играйся
<Vlad_> если не ошибаюсь
<Cuba_013> Прочитать файл функцией read() получилось
<openvoid> cout cin
<Cuba_013> записать никак не могу
<Cuba_013> Пните кто-нибудь в пример с write()
<Cuba_013> Не понимаю наверное
<openvoid> FILE *f = fopen(filename, "r");
<Cuba_013> Да и нет могу нагуглить примера толкового
<openvoid> fputs ("fopen example", f1);
<Vlad_> openvoid: http://www.cplusplus.com/reference/clibrary/cstdio/fopen/
<Vlad_> Cuba_013: http://www.cplusplus.com/reference/clibrary/cstdio/fwrite/
<openvoid> вообще конечно с этим в гугл
<openvoid> я когда то переписал програмы с виндовых с++ да линуховые си не зная ни того ни другого только при помощи гугла
 * openvoid хвастается
<SergeyIT> Vlad_: Cuba_013, man fopen
<Vlad_> SergeyIT: там примеров нет
<Cuba_013> Спасибо лоьшое
<Cuba_013> Большое спасибо всем
<Scrimmer> День добрый, господа
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, тихо! Все спят (возможно, зачетная неделя)
<Scrimmer> сессия уже давно идет)
<SergeyIT> чего то рано для сессии
<nuts_x> на юкрайне евро
<nuts_x> сессию сместили нафик
<SergeyIT> хотя сейчас все по другому
<SergeyIT> про украину то известно )
<nuts_x> так шо в этом году она на месяц раньше, вроде...
<nuts_x> я хз, ток слышал
<SergeyIT> кошка тут рассказывала
<nuts_x> школьников уже на каникулы отпустили а студентов будут мучать то ли до 1го то-ли до 10го...
<nuts_x> как-то так
<Scrimmer> до 4го
<SergeyIT> это как мучать?
<nuts_x> сессию заставлять сдавать
<SergeyIT> для нас экзамен всегда был праздником )
<nuts_x> =-O
<nuts_x> сессия...
 * nuts_x вспоминает 2 недели ада раз в пол года....
<SergeyIT> так мы ж учились! )
<nuts_x> я тоже
<nuts_x> только по ускоренной программе
<nuts_x> все задавал ни за что не патил
<SergeyIT> это не учеба. Лекции - это главное
<adminn> есть где-нибудь в редакторе конфигурации ассоциации типов файлов?
<Kyshtynbai> Пацаны. Я завис. имя файла может начинатся с "-"??? И как это сделать? touch -file не пашет. touch \-file не пашет. ЧЯНДТ?
<adminn> мб в кавычках?
<Kyshtynbai> неа
<boris_t> touch ./\-fds
<Kyshtynbai> точна! полный путь указывать. мерси
<Kyshtynbai> что исключать при бэкапе из архива? /dev, /proc , ещё что-нибудь?
<Infra_3600> Kyshtynbai, лучше если загрузишься  с живого цд и подмонтируешь раздел отдельно для дампа
<Infra_3600> Kyshtynbai, бэкапить по-живому фс -- моветон
<SergeyIT> Kyshtynbai /tmp
<SergeyIT>  /lost+found
<artus> скахочник какой то инфра
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33895 -форкнулись , теперь кооперируются.
<Scrimmer> что значит форкнулись?
<Scrimmer> понял
<Scrimmer> гугл вещь труЪ
<[Raiden]> такое решение может говорить о том, что в магею убежали реально шарящие люди. Если  фирме с хоть каким-то но именем понадобилась такая связь )
<[Raiden]> магея кстати вызывает приятное ощущение. Своим оформлением и  пакетнйо базой. Я например в опенсусе собирал что нехватало пользуясь пакетами из магеи.
<mastaiza> всем привет
<Hariec> Напомните как начинается адрес в браузере что бы к фалам на диске попасть?
<Hariec> Типа file://
<[Raiden]> file:///
<Hariec> Спс
<SKonst> Hariec, внезапно. давненько тебя не видел
<Hariec> SKonst: :D И не говори
<SKonst> вроде ты раньше обитал на другом канале ;)
<Hariec> Ну вроде как да )
<Hariec> Ты же знаешь что не терплю грубости ))
<SKonst> гм. кто тебе там нагрубил?
<Hariec> Да честно говорю уже не помню ник. В общем как телка выпрашивал специально, а когда я его послал он давай стучать. Меня кикнули. Ну я и сказал что они из себя представляют после этого.
<SKonst> родион наверное покикал. кроме него некому
<Hariec> А ты за кальку, нее
<Hariec> Там я с шефом :)
<SKonst> а с ним из-за чего?
<Hariec> Накурился как то и начал главного корчить :)
<SKonst> :)
<Hariec> Да как то пофиг
<Hariec> Поставил CyagenMod, ребята вроде не глупые а поставить ФМ по умолчанию как то не хватило ума. Вот мучаюсь.
<skai-falkorr> cyanogenmod а ты в этом попробуй
<skai-falkorr> а то ставят какие то обрезки^_^
<Hariec> Не понял
<SKonst> Hariec, это ты куда его поставил?
<Hariec> SG II
<Hariec> Телефон
<Hariec> SG Note уже в кирпич превратил )))
<skai-falkorr> Hariec: ну ладноюнамекну, что ты не правильно написал название
<Hariec> Ясно :) Простите, не увидел всей тонкости
<SKonst> Hariec, ES проводник же
<Hariec> SKonst: Да, но нет интернета в телефоне. А с флешки нечем открыть apk
<SKonst> Hariec, оно устанавливается браузером
<Hariec> А вот не могу путь как то надыбать
<SKonst> только там надо набрать over9000 букав
<SKonst> гуглани
<tagezi> всем привет )
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<Scrimmer> tagezi, shenmue: приветы ;)
<shenmue> [Raiden]  пятых кед там в плане нету?
<skai-falkorr> 2
<[Raiden]> в следущем году. В этом летом выйдут ещё несколько 4.8.х и в августе 4.9
<shenmue> хм... всё же заметно что 4 гига оп это не полтора .
<[Raiden]> конечно )
<shenmue> но это не прогресс. а наоборот. растут требования у софта. растет и железо. а собстна получаеться всё 1 к одному
<[Raiden]> сча  4 гб ок. Не много , но для многого достаточно и в общем дешево
<Scrimmer> а xubuntu и ubuntu отличается только оболочкой?
<shenmue> дыа
<Scrimmer> на xubuntu гном гш ставится?
<Scrimmer> ой
<Scrimmer> гш*
<shenmue> надо бы в тмфс кэши и всё такое засунуть
<shenmue> Scrimmer да но зависимостей больше
<markmx> вы меня не прогоните, если я тут кой чего по ffmpeg спрошу, просто незнаю как это в англ извратить чтобы меня там поняли
<shenmue> спашивай
<shenmue> спрашивай*
<markmx> мне надо порезать 1 файл MKV на погигабайтные куски, сам по себе контейнер неудобен, ранее, для склейки я делал так, конвертил куски в mpeg2 и тупа катом склеивал, получались большие, так и тут, только в обратную сторону планирую
<markmx> то есть, один большой MKV конверчу в mpeg2, далее сплитаю его split'ом, полученные куски конверчу в Mpeg4 получаю 4 файлика...
<markmx> вот... такой вот лисапед :)
<markmx> мне просто схема кажется немного неоптимальной... но лучше я пока не придумал
<[Raiden]> а не жалко потери качества
<[Raiden]> ?
<[Raiden]> мпег2 - кодек сжатия с потерями
<markmx> нет, пережатие будет с накрученным битрейтом, так что потери будут минимальны
<[Raiden]> причем старый
<markmx> так мкв это тока контейнер, там внутри H264
<markmx> так что терять там нечего, уже все потеряно
<markmx> потери не страшны
<markmx> оригинальный файл так же останется же... просто мне нужна еще порезанная персия
<[Raiden]> а.. ну если не страшны то ладно
<markmx> ну мало ли может кто занимался распиливанием видео
<markmx> и подкинет как правильно.. .схему просто придумал сам... а когда сам придумываешь - это явно не правильно
<[Raiden]> markmx: http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/desktop/5470625#comment-5471689
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/desktop/5470625#comment-5471072
<markmx> там они временными отрезками мериют.. .мне бы размерными
<markmx> ну по размеру файла чтобы сплитил... по времени я понимаю как делать
<markmx> ладно, запулил конвертится в мпег2 попробуем описанную схему, если сработает - будет очень кошерненько
<[Raiden]> расчитать можно. если скажем файл примерно 1.30 и весит 4 гб, то...
<[Raiden]> надо куски по 22.5 минут
<[Raiden]> делать
<[Raiden]> ~
<[Raiden]> pfnj nen ytne gtht;bvf
<[Raiden]> без пережима...
<markmx> надо тютелька в тютельку :) 1024000
<[Raiden]> так неверно резать. Я считаю
<[Raiden]> по хорошему например надо на ключевых кадрах резать
<[Raiden]> т.е. до байта точно размер не получится
<[Raiden]> а если так не делать, то могут быть артефакты\тормоза в начале\конце - смотря чем играть
<[Raiden]> хотя может и не будет, я таким давно не занимался 5+ лет )
<[Raiden]> лучше просто ищи способы смотреть без порезок и пережима.
<[Raiden]> и всё
<[Raiden]> лучший вариант
<voodster> предлагаю dd!
<[Raiden]> заголовок тут попался: Михалков хочет обязать платить 1% и сайты и операторов связи
<[Raiden]> простите за офтоп
<voodster> прощаем
<[Raiden]> markmx: мне попалась инфа , что есть mkvtoolnix  и там можно резать по времени и размеру. И оно мультиплатформенное
<umren> норм
<umren> михалков молодец
<umren> умеет зарабатывать))
<markmx> поздно... ffmpeg уже в screen'е работает :)
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: а кто такой, собственно, михалкоф, чтобы кого-то в чем-то обязывать? не пошел бы он нафиг?)
<[Raiden]> да я вот тоже не знаю
<markmx> эээ вы чо... михалков придумал линуса и получает с него налог
<Kyshtynbai> нене. если б это медведев сказал я бы понял. он премьер. или путин. он президент)) но КИНОРЕЖИССЁР?)) это как-то уже перебор).
<Kyshtynbai> да и то сказать. не самый лучший. вы эти аццкие его предстояния видели)? это ж треш угар и содомия) впрочем, оффтоп.
<[Raiden]> несколько фильмов неплохи он снял в прошлом.
<[Raiden]> "Свой среди чужих, чужой среди своих " я наверное раз 5 смотрел.
<Kyshtynbai> я вот даже и не вспомню. как актёр он мне нравится - Сер Генри офигенный, в вокзале для двоих потом, в жмурках... а вот что снял я и не вспомню
<Kyshtynbai> а ну да, свой среди чужик, да.
<markmx> А терминатор... это ж ваще шедеврально
<[Raiden]> сча правда молодежь врятли оценит  своего среди  чужих ) По современной иделогии там все дураки
<Kyshtynbai> я офигеваю от вопросов: "6.Как при помощи ping получить в ответах "(DUP!)" ?"
<markmx> вы еще челябинский впускной вспомните
<markmx> *выпускной
<markmx> хотя там я думаю и впускной тоже задался
<[Raiden]> 12 ещё мне показался неплохим. Правда я слышал что это римейк иностранного фильма по сути.
<[Raiden]> и пожалуй всё
<Kyshtynbai> Да, двенадцать ничего. Это действительно ремейк, "Двенадцать разгневанных мужчин".
<markmx> ммм то уже кто нить опробовал? ато у меня тут есть 500 рублей лишних :)
<Kyshtynbai> какую такую нить:
<Kyshtynbai> ?
<markmx> МММ-2012 :)))
<Sergey_IT> я за бан
<Kyshtynbai> нда. ничему люди не учатся ).
<markmx> :))))))
<markmx> пойду куплю на писот рублей перчиков чили... чтобы уж наверняка
<tagezi> по поводу предложений Михолкова... пока что предложения о поправках которые он вносил в госдуму принимались всегда
<shenmue> предлагаю флэш моб. "кто сильней ударит усатого" разрешаються любые тупые твердые предметы весом от 5 кг
<Kyshtynbai> а он депутат чтоль?
<ghabit> Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста. У меня два монитора.
<ghabit> Один через dvi, другой через hdmi
<Sergey_IT> отдай один
<ghabit> средствами системы второй не видно
<ghabit> но его видно в настройках nvidia
<ghabit> вопрос - как переключаться между ними?
<ghabit> чтобы вывод был на один, или на второй.
<ghabit> Sergey_IT, Евгений Ваганович?
<vovchik-p> Привет всем.
<Kyshtynbai> попробуй программку arandr, в репах есть
<Sergey_IT> ghabit, делиться надо с ближними
<ghabit> Sergey_IT, Евгений Ваганович, не ожидал Вас увидеть здесь. Какими судьбами?
<vovchik-p> Помогите пожалуста кто может. На ноуте стоит кубунта 10.04. В настройках автозапуска выбрал: грузится в кде нетбук, теперь иксы вообще не стартуют. Как вернуть в десктоп режим, или как запустить иксы?
<shenmue> startx
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: он призедент РСП и председатель РАО
<vovchik-p> startx не помогает.
<[Raiden]> vovchik-p:  нетбук или нет тольк овид плазмы в кде меняет.
<[Raiden]> и всё
<[Raiden]> ищи причину в чем-то ещё
<[Raiden]> для начала лог иксов покажи
<[Raiden]> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<[Raiden]> как переключится если сессия кде не грузится мне лень искать. Создай ещё юзера или потри конфиги кде )
<jlewka> всем привет )
<jlewka> [Raiden], http://habrahabr.ru/post/144274/  :)
<[Raiden]> jlewka: как много ссзб
<jlewka> почему ссзб?
<[Raiden]> для начала, как может победить юнити, если его нету нигде кроме убунты )
<[Raiden]> на хабре одни убунтоводы?
<[Raiden]> тогда опрос плохой, т.к. тут юнити помимо всег опрочего ещё и по умолчанию
<vovchik-p> После команды стартх: Fatal server error:
<vovchik-p> server is already active for display 0
<vovchik-p> if this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.xo-lock
<vovchik-p> and start again/
<jlewka> как показал не давний опрос на хабре, больше линуксойдов сидит через винду)
<[Raiden]> vovchik-p: sudo killall X , потом startx
<Kyshtynbai> vovchik-p: по-моему тут всё ясно из лога...
<[Raiden]> и лог показывай
<shenmue> хм наверное на хабре не страшно сидеть через винду
<shenmue> врядли хабр заразный. так что почему бы не посидеть?
<umren> [Raiden] юнити из-за дефульта побеждает да, ну и напрягает меньше других
<umren> как бы человек поставил/смирился, раздражения дикого нет
<Sergey_IT> надо опрос провести, какой ДЕ вас раздражает
<umren> победит виндовс
<shenmue> а я таких не видел?
<shenmue> эм... вопрос лишний. это утверждение
<shenmue> Sergey_IT хм а как быть с клонами гнома? циамон фэлббэк мэйт  гш как и юнити вроде как одно
<umren> отомрут сами собой
<umren> это просто бывают форки. когда коммьюнити хочет выразить свое веское фи
<umren> а потом их никто не развивает и бросают
<shenmue> наплодили велосипедов...
<umren> ну опен сорс же
<shenmue> хотя xfce в приципе туда же впихнуть можно
<jlewka> test
<ubuntuhelp> jlewka, Есть контакт.
<jlewka> хм...
<vovchik-p> А как удалить /tmp/.xo-lock
<jlewka> sudo rm  ? :-[
<shenmue> jlewka не скромничай. в дев нул либо сразу весь раздел нулями прострочить =)
<jlewka> ну ...)
<jlewka> test
<ubuntuhelp> jlewka, Failed!
<tagezi> jlewka: ну, понг, и чо? )
<[Raiden]> вот опрос мне больше нравится http://habrahabr.ru/post/35196/ - примерно такой расклад и был.
<jlewka> tagezi, не... это на пинг...)
<jlewka> 2007 год...
<jlewka> а что тогда совсем скромно было в эотм плане?
<[Raiden]> я думаю что сча снова приходит к тому же. Т.к. многие покупают новое железо в замен совсем дохлого и ещё многие возвращаюстя как я, пережив нестабильное время кде. + те кто недоволен юнити и ГШ часть уйдет на хфце и форки гнома, част ьна кде.
<[Raiden]> ещё на мой взгляд эра нетбуков проходит. Народ уже допер что дешево и хорошо бывает тольк ов мышеловке. А на ноутах или х86 планшетах  стоит достаточно быстрое железо и для кде
<jlewka> хм... вроде бы, каноникал хочет увелчить продаже компов\ноутов с установленной убунтой, а там наверника же unity по умолчанию будет...
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> они опять с тошибой вроде мутят и с асус
<tagezi> и там будет юнити )
<[Raiden]> пока выбор есть. Если его не будет, я престану использовать линукс. Т.к. мне не нужно юнити даже за стоимость скачки по анлиму.
<tagezi> выбор будет
<tagezi> успокойся
<tagezi> примерно такойже как с иде для разработок.. только qt нормально разробатывается, остальные так себе.. поддерживаются на уровне что бы не умерло
<[Raiden]> грядет ещё 1 превес в сторону разработок на qt, qtquick и qml и то что можно на этом писать под кучу платформ.
<[Raiden]> но это в следущем году.
<[Raiden]> сча только начало )
<tagezi> не, уже во всё лекции и ..эти.. где показывают фокусы красивые
<[Raiden]> боюсь что может получиться ситуация, когда каноникал слишком сильно погрязнет в юнити. И девайсы с убунтой будут покупать что бы поставить туда другой дистрибутив и ли винду
<jlewka> ток вот , пользователи купившие систему с убунтой ради того что было дешвле, перед тем, как снести ее, наверника зайдут и полазиют в по unity, а до других оболочек не доберуться... И в итоге выдйдет некий пиар unity )
<tagezi> ну да )
<Sergey_IT> мечтатели
<[Raiden]> юзер по сути потребитель. И большинсву нужн очто бы задачи решались и что бы удобно. А не что бы экзотика.
<jlewka> [Raiden], плюс привычка...
<[Raiden]> юнити же вгоняет большую часть юзеров в ступор, как Гш.
<tagezi> большенству юзеров нужно что бы задачи решались... в контакте/фейсбуке посидеть, да во флеш игры поиграть
<tagezi> и на этом их задачи заканчиваются
<[Raiden]> т.к. переходят на линь в основном с виндовс.Юзеры мака редко, а те кто переходит обычно основляют нелестные отзывы о ГШ и юнити примерно такого содержания : жалкая поделка.
<tagezi> они просто до кде не добираются )
<jlewka> Ну, и кстати, юните помоему не плохо на планшетах выгледить будет...
<tagezi> иначе бы тоже самое говорили )
<jlewka> я*
<[Raiden]> ну не знаю. Даже если оно будет хорошо выглядеть на планшете, зачем оно мне на десктопе?
<[Raiden]> я привык к немного другим вещам
<jlewka> [Raiden], а где еще тестить?)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> основная фишка в том, что они хотя сделать нечто универсальное, как например и мс. вин8 будет напоминать винфон ифейсом метро
<[Raiden]> может в этом есть какой-то смысл, что бы единый ифейс на любом устройстве. Но для Этого ещё надо сделать что-то способное конкурировать )
<[Raiden]> а у меня личн ок юнити как и гному набралось масса претензий и уже ясн очто будет в лучшем случае не хуже. чем сча.
<[Raiden]> наверное спать надо, а то всё зафлужу.
<jlewka> Не нереально это... всем не уготишь, иначе уже давно бы такую сделали бы...
<shenmue> о годный сериальчик нашел
<tagezi> Мерлин? )
<[Raiden]> кде наиболее близко на мой взгляд к тому, что бы конкурировать с вин и макос. По  удобству и вообще.
<shenmue> tagezi painkiller jane
<[Raiden]> просто потому, что ни 1 компонент гнома, а значит и почти всего юнити  не выдерживает критики )
<shenmue> а райдена снова на гтк лезет
<tagezi> Аристотель тоже не выдерживает критики, но приетом является классикой )))
<[Raiden]> и сама струкдура гнома сомнительная. зачем понадобился гконф ? :)
<[Raiden]> хаха, как забавно структура опечаталась
<shenmue> [Raiden] тебя когда отпустит?
<[Raiden]> меня ещё не накрывало. Я виду трезвые размышления о несчастной судьбе дескопа.
<[Raiden]> т*
<jlewka> [Raiden], а зачем в КДЕ ставится куча "плюшек" которые нужны далеко не каждому пользователю)
<jlewka> е*
<shenmue> знаеш чо? ямайские учоные доказали что ничего нет.
<shenmue> так что не парся насчет гнома.
<baronos> кроме ямайки ;)
<[Raiden]> выше это обсуждалось. Как минимум потому, что были реквесты т.к. пользователи разные и всем не угодишь
<shenmue> baronos кстати циамон все же няшка
<[Raiden]> вот для примера, в виндвосе есть гурпповые политики, но мне они не нужны
<jlewka> [Raiden], мб и gconf кому нужен )
<[Raiden]> но это не значит что они никому не нужны
<[Raiden]> jlewka: может быть :)
<shenmue> из разряды "ты видишь суслика?"
<shenmue> а*
<[Raiden]> ну, кому-то нравится например экспо, а кому-то нет. Если ест ьвозможность реализовать , то оно должно быть даже если личн овам не надо )
<[Raiden]> а возможности есть
<tagezi> действительно логика нарушена )
<baronos> shenmue: слава гном3, что хоть дали шанс сделать из него то, что нравится некоторым k.lzv ;)
<baronos> людям*
<tagezi> [Raiden]: у тебя же вышка есть.. ты логику должен был учить )
<[Raiden]> У такой компании как шапка , которая кормит проект гном ещё и деньги есть. Просто десктоп рядовог оюзера не является их интересом, они корпоративный рынок грабят, где гуи нужен просто что бы был.
<[Raiden]> может быть ГШ и прорыв, да, хотя бы на яве кто-то напишет что гномеры не могут )
<baronos> пойду я дальше смотреть евровидение :)
<shenmue> тьфу
<shenmue> это ж для домохозяек
<tagezi> да, точно, это для меня )
<tagezi> кста, 3.4 ядро вроде вышло )
<[Raiden]> ядра вроде тут нормально развиваются. ) Даже поругать желания не возникает.
<[Raiden]> хотя, может быть универсальность накладывает некоторый отпечаток. И некотоыре форки со сторонними патчами бывают повеселей в плане отзывчивости.
<Scrimmer> пчему у меня в gimp нету однооконного режима?
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: какая версия?
<Scrimmer> уже понял, 2.6.12
<shenmue> хы
<tagezi> гимп сделал однооконый режим? (
<Scrimmer> в 2.7
<shenmue> уже 2.8 вышла
<[Raiden]> тут надо заметить что по умолчанию не включено
<tagezi> блин, а мучения которые нужно прояти что бы выковырять то окошко которое нужно?
<shenmue> чот смотрю тут какие то размароженные сегодня одни =)
<[Raiden]> вм учись юзать. окошко которое нужно можно сделат ьповерх всех , а когда не очень нужно свернуть в заголовок или сунуть на другой стол )
<tagezi> ну теперь совсем не интересно становиться.. ещё плагин для установки макросов фотошопа поставить и всё.. фотошоп 2 готов )
<Scrimmer> эм
<Scrimmer> пчему у меня гимп 2.6 ставится
<shenmue> скример самый размароженный вообще =)
<Sergey_IT> ппа надо
<Scrimmer> дак стоит
<Scrimmer> ppa:matthaeus123/mrw-gimp-svn
<Scrimmer> этот ?
<tagezi> ppa:otto-kesselgulasch/gimp
<tagezi> не?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> последний
<Scrimmer> да кому?
<Scrimmer> спс
<tagezi> Илья, когда ты научишь молиться гуглу? ))
<Scrimmer> да понимаешь, я бы загуглил, и все
<Scrimmer> а тут пообщался с вами
<tagezi> если пообщаться, то можно другую тему выбрать )
<UNIm95> Народ как глянуть какой символ используется для перевода на следующую строку в текстовике
<tagezi> а что с серверами твориться?
<tagezi> UNIm95: а что разве не /n
<Scrimmer>  /n
<UNIm95> Файл неизвестного происхождения
<tagezi> ну вообще по умолчанию нулевой байт )
<tagezi> но помоему в блокнове виндовом использовалось что-то другое
<UNIm95> гедит и компания сам перенос делает. cat тоже пхп в строку весь файл
<UNIm95> или я не туда ковыряю?
<tagezi> эм...
<Scrimmer> ура
<Scrimmer> 2.8
<tagezi> ну попробуй его разбить по /n
<tagezi> и посмотри масик который получиться
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0522/h_1337716227_1316487_7060f86e7f.png
<tagezi> масив*
<UNIm95> tagezi: в смысле? и конец строки \n
<UNIm95> это я нашел по вашей наводке /n
<Sergey_IT> UNIm95, в редакторе крузадера хорошо смотреть
<UNIm95> после чтения файла readfile("file.txt"); все одной строкой прошло
<UNIm95> как это исправить?
<tagezi> штранно это
<tagezi> может там и есть одна строка?
<UNIm95>  tagezi: нет файл многострочный
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: unix2dos или наоборот набери, тебе скажут имя пакета
<tagezi> можно в хеке посмотреть есть ли 00
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> ну, это как извращение )
<shenmue> а ничо киношка то
<tagezi> я бабушек жду )
<shenmue> ыыы
<tagezi> хочу глянуть что это за фигня )
<shenmue> потом глянь их в плэйбое =)
<tagezi> =D
<UNIm95> а это самое веселое file file.txt
<UNIm95> file.txt: UTF-8 Unicode text
<UNIm95> илии в utf-8 переходом на следующую строку может быть не  \n ?
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, 0 в памяти конец строки, в файле 0A, 0D комбинации
<[Raiden]> ну как бы, утф в винде никто не запрещал писать или редактить.
<[Raiden]> утф кодировка
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  спасибо понял
<[Raiden]> и перевод строки тут разный может быть
<tagezi> nfv hfpysq
<tagezi> там разный перевод
<tagezi> блокнот колечит файлы
<[Raiden]> как бы, в макоси тоже утф8 везде напрочь, а перевод строки CR , а не LF
<[Raiden]> вроде
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: вот это открытие ) нужно матчасть мне выучить
<tagezi> а бабушки полная фигня.. фольшивят страшно
<baronos> да ты брось, это мега позитив :D
<tagezi> да ну.. вообще слуха нет.. там даже не пол тона.. там тон, а местами 2 пролетает
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: dos2unix и fromdos  не помогли
<[Raiden]> а чего ты хочешь то?
<Sergey_IT> для такого конкурса нормально )
<UNIm95> вывести через пхп файл строка за строкой
<Sergey_IT> UNIm95, в hex посмотри
<[Raiden]> рекламная пауза: http://itmages.ru/image/view/525339/59c8ef6b
<tagezi> UNIm95: http://goo.gl/4NvxT
<tagezi> вот тут в коде http://xpoint.ru/forums/internet/standards/thread/29138.xhtml
<[Raiden]> sed s/'\r'//g - так ещё можно обрезать виндовый перевод
<[Raiden]> tr -d '\015' ещё в инетах пишут
<[Raiden]> сн
<UNIm95> очень странно перевод строки нормальный: 0A
<UNIm95> а в пхп оно криво идёт
<tagezi> скинь код
<tagezi> ну, функции
<UNIm95> какой?
<UNIm95> чтения файла?
<tagezi> разбивки его по строкам )
<tagezi> fopen()  я и так вроде помню )
<UNIm95> tagezi: стоп. в пхп функция readfile() не выводит файл как он есть?
<tagezi> хороший вопрос )
<tagezi> пхп нет сказал "Возвращает количество прочитанных из файла байт."
<UNIm95> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/ru/library/os-php-readfiles/
<UNIm95> там сказано что читает файл
<tagezi> и записывает его в буфер вывода.. насколько я понимаю, он после этого преобразованиям не должен подлежать.. не?
<UNIm95> самый прикол в консоли исполняешь скрипт все ок через браузер фигня какая-то
<tagezi> незнаю.. я с fopen работал
<tagezi> у тебя очень большие файлы будут?
<UNIm95> tagezi:  fopen так же отрабатывает
<UNIm95> что за нафиг?
<tagezi> скинь свой скриптик
<tagezi> может ты гдето не правильно циклы сделал
<UNIm95>  tagezi: http://pastebin.com/7AXbbpLK
<tagezi> для первого скрипта )) можно использовать, вроде file()
<tagezi> она автоматом разбивает файл на строки
<tagezi> а второй тебе вроде должен line масивом сделать и выводить очень глючно
<Sergey_IT> во втором добавь echo '<br />'
<tagezi> кстати, да.. онже удаляет перевод строки и соединяет масив без первода строки
<tagezi> получается одна строка на выводе
<UNIm95> tagezi: теперь вообще ничего не выводит. это для первого скрипта
<UNIm95> tagezi: а что про <br /> ?
<tagezi> ну так в первом скрипте добавь виле и выводи масив поэлеметно
<tagezi> echo переменная "<br />"
<tagezi> тег, который будет указывать броузеру что идёт перевод строки
<UNIm95> спасибо парни. второй скрипт поправил
<UNIm95> теперь нормально все
<shenmue> да незачто
<tagezi> ))
<shenmue> принимаем благодарности тарами от 0.5 и выше
<tagezi> UNIm95: ты когда в броузер пихаешь, теги не забывай
 * tagezi совсем про них забыл (
<UNIm95>  tagezi:  а если использовать только php разве они нужны?
<tagezi> да.. броузер же не знает что хочет пхп
<UNIm95> ок понял
<tagezi> он же передаёт текст.. ты его можешь бить хоть символ на строку, если нет тегов, то будет одна строка
<tagezi> так что хтмл тоже не забывай, при выводах в броузер
<tagezi> а когда читаешь страницу не забывай их убирать )
<tagezi> ну, если страницу будешь читать )
<Sergey_IT> UNIm95, учи матчасть )
<tagezi> да тут не мат чать )))
<tagezi> я на пхп програмиров, а этот косяк не увидил
<tagezi> просто реально не привычно, что теги нужно раставлять )
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: названия пособий кинешь?
<tagezi> пхп для чайников? не? )
<UNIm95>  tagezi: =)
<UNIm95>  tagezi: уоворил
<UNIm95> уговорил
<Sergey_IT> UNIm95, хтмл, пхп литература (я 10 лет уже этим не баловался)
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: открой тайну, как ты запоминаешь мелочи?
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, мелочей в кодировании не бывает )
<tagezi> я на пример после кути, врятли вспомню про обратный вызов )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, а вообще, иногда сорсы страниц смотрю
<tagezi> а, ну если постоянно глаз обновлять на сорцах, то конечно в памяти что-то остаёться на долго
<tagezi> всем снов
<shenmue> а если моргать глядя на компиляцию ядра то просто устанешь моргать
<Scrimmer> удивительно
<Scrimmer> ядро компилишь ?
<shenmue> нет. зачем мне этим заниматься?
<shenmue> сериал смотрю
<Scrimmer> что б быть крутым?
<shenmue> а что сложного в компиляции?
<shenmue> манов миллионы но ни в одном не написанно как узнать нужна ли тебе фича в ядре или нет
<Scrimmer> всем бувайте
#ubuntu-ru 2012-05-23
<umren> утро
<umren> утро
<umren> ;)
<nicloay> обед
<andrex> hi
<Kyshtynbai> ядро пришло
<onoez_omg> у меня роутер+нас на базе zotac nm10 и вот какбы таv 12.04 сервер и сегодня после ребута отказалась система под luks'ом завестись с ошибкой груба по неизвестной фс, подскажет кто мб что делать?
<onoez_omg> работало дай бог месяца 2-3
<onoez_omg> а тут вдруг такая история
<Wizard> Привиет!
<nesferatos> test
<ubuntuhelp> nesferatos, Понг.
<CARCASS> граждане, у меня склероз...
<CARCASS> не могу вспомнить, как тулза называется, которая в убунте предлагает проприетарный драйвер установить
<CARCASS> просто систему с нуля ставлю, сперва базовую систему, потом сверху MATE и всё остальное
<only_you> jockey-gtk
<CARCASS> ай пасибо
<only_you> пожалуйста
<CARCASS> весь синаптик облазил
<mortuary> моя unity2d при запуске хрома начинает еле ворочится( может на xfce?
<CARCASS> щас всё настрою, софт весь поустановлю, который мне надо, я же потом смогу свой дистр собрать при помощи remastersys?
<only_you> на lxde))
<CARCASS> lxde, либо mate
<only_you> lxde полегче будет
<mortuary> lxde по мне ущербный немного, тогда уж мате
<sharikoff> fluxbox, openbox, blackbox
<sharikoff> icewm
<CARCASS> щас вот вещаю из-под 12.04 + mate, все хорошо. Есть кое-какие проблемы, но в целом норм
<mortuary> блин, думал что с 2д у меня срастется, но работать не реально
<mortuary> CARCASS, а какого вида проблемы?
<CARCASS> mortuary, в основном, к самому линуху эти проблемы не относятся ) Криво виртуальную машину настроил просто
<CARCASS> + почему-то различные ошибки при работе с дефолтными репозиториями, то 404, то еще какая хрень
<mortuary> запилить mint rc чтоли
<CARCASS> скоро будет релиз Mint 12 + MATE, обязательно пощупаю
<CARCASS> так... reboot
<mortuary> только не 12, а 13 уже
<CARCASS> только мате капризная штука в плане тем оформления. Лучше не менять дефолтную тему, иначе будут проблемы, когда комп сильно лагать будет
<mortuary> CARCASS, уговорил)
<CARCASS> щас доделаю, скрин покажу
<Onkeltem> Привет все. Народ, как можно откатиться на google chrome 18?
<Onkeltem> Где вообще его забирать. Старые версию остаются в архивах репы?
<mortuary> ну все я в мяте на матЕ)
<SergeyIT> и тут появился mortuary - весь в белом
<mortuary> SergeyIT: =D
<SergeyIT> mortuary, а гибрид не пробовал?
<mortuary> SergeyIT: это какой?
<SergeyIT> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=191931.0
<mortuary> прям рай для тех кто не может с ДЕ определиться)
<mortuary> а кто нибудь победил установку 173* драйвера в 12.04?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> mortuary: ругается на ядро?
<only_you> mortuary: nouveau же, ну)
<mortuary> JohnDoe_71Rus: вроде беда с новым xorg
<mortuary> only_you: а он в коробке есть?
<voodster> дак зачем же 173* в третелинукс-то, гм, 295* же есть.
<only_you> убунта с нуво идет с коробки
<mortuary> voodster: с моей картой 295* работать не будет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> voodster: а вот карточка не поддерживается в 295* например
<voodster> это плохо, где почитать про неподдерживаемые карты в 295*, хоть знать что обходить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> mortuary: давно пробовал 6x* на ядре 3.x.x собрать, ругался. потом нагуглил патч для драйвера но у меня не получилось. проще оказалось nouveau из git собрать
<mortuary> JohnDoe_71Rus: народ еще xorg понижает и 173* накатывается нормально говорят
<voodster> мне-таки казалось в своё время, что дело не в иксах, на одни и те же иксы, на третье ядро 173 не ставились, dkms сразу фейлился
<JohnDoe_71Rus> mortuary: я пробовал на 11.10 и мне открытого драйвера хватило
<JohnDoe_71Rus> voodster: угу, не мог найти headers ядра
<mortuary> а где бы посмотреть какой драйвер юзается в данный момент, если открытый, то где его крутить у меня прозрачность криво так работает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> mortuary: glxinfo?
<voodster> mortuary: lsmod наверняка
<mortuary> ну да nouveau
<JohnDoe_71Rus> mortuary: попробуй ppa xorg-edgers или собирать из более свежих исходников. возможно уже исправили
<mortuary> JohnDoe_71Rus: скорее всего версия старая, на 12.04 бете со свободным все ок работало, а тут минт накатил 13 эрси, и как то не уютно стало)
<baronos> ну вроде с 302,11 иксы не падают на моей видеокарте :) я довлен :)
<SergeyIT> baronos, не торопись... упадут )
<Scrimmer> привет всем
<SergeyIT> ку
<andrex> ла темболее дрова не стабильные, не зря их нвидиа не рекамендует пускать
<baronos> SergeyIT: пожалуйста не надо этого, старые дрова проверенные не поставить, а нуво пока артефактами обросла, так что мне этот посл. драйвер нужен рабочий :)
<Scrimmer> поставил ядро 3.4 xD монитор потух и сказал, что вывод не поддерживается хДД
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, ссзб )
<SergeyIT> baronos, дак я то причем? Ядро обновится, тогда посмотришь
<baronos> SergeyIT: пока не предвещается обновление ядра, ну и переставить дрова с чудо скриптом sgfxi не составит труда ;)
<SergeyIT> baronos, вчера ядро обновлялось
<baronos> SergeyIT: тсс, я не на убунту ;)
<SergeyIT> baronos, ага, забыл (
<baronos> хотя на ней теже проблемы были с дровами ветки 295 :(
<SergeyIT> baronos, я нуво пользую
<baronos> SergeyIT: до артефактов я тоже нуво использовал, как только обновится обратно уйду на нуво :)
<Scrimmer> $)
<Scrimmer> baronos, если по секрету, на чем сидишь ?
<baronos> Scrimmer: если скажу, ГНК посадит сразу ;)
<Scrimmer> ой да брось
<baronos> Scrimmer: использую Debian Wheezy (не стабильный дистрибутив)
<Scrimmer> ясненько
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: тут ты давеча скрин делал, вичат в консоли, а слева у него список каналов). как ето делаецца)?
<andrex> buffers
<Kyshtynbai> да команда буффер выводит список, извиняюсь, буферов). но дело в том, как их сделать в отдельном окне для удобства.
<Kyshtynbai> то есть не в отдельном окне, а как бы... слева от основного, как список юзеров
<andrex>  /weeget install buffers
<artus> Kyshtynbai, buffers эть плагинка
<andrex>  /python autoload
<andrex> тьфуты /perl
<Kyshtynbai> ага, понял, спасибо
<mva> только этот buffers периодически плюзит
<mva> *щ
<mva> особенно после обновления перла
<Scrimmer> ребят, а как сделать подсветку синтаксиса в gedit?
 * mva бы c лёгкостью расскзал, как оную сделать в nano
<andrex> сервис - режим подсветки синтаксиса
<mortuary> поссоны, а 13 минтовский циамон ставил кто нибудь, там гном филбэк мод есть?
 * mva даже не знает, дать ли mortuary медаль за оффтоп, или не такой уж и сильный это оффтоп
<mortuary> извините) я уже узнал
<mortuary> кому интересно уже стабл выкатили - http://mirror.yandex.ru/linuxmint/stable/13/
<andrex> всёже медаль непомешает)
<mortuary> чем не убунту то?)
<andrex> названием
<mortuary> если только им
<artus> @voice mortuary
<artus> mva, такой уж :)
<baronos> artus: 302,11 вроде ничего, работает, тьфу тьфу тьфу :D
<sharikoff> трям
<andrex> re
<artus> baronos, ага, видел
<sharikoff> я маладетс http://clck.ru/d/qS3pBL6815q71
<sharikoff> artus: пинг
<Scrimmer> andrex: такого нету там:))
<Scrimmer> мб какой то плагин ?
<andrex> хм как нету то, всегда было а тут нет
<Dmitrix> Кто нибудь знает как в thunderbird'е отправлять письма с задержкой?
<Scrimmer> блин, когда контекстное меню выпадает - нельзя заскринить
<voodster> Scrimmer: гимп, создать, снимок экрана, задержка
<Scrimmer> обоже хД
<mortuary> print screen, гимп, ctrl+v
<Scrimmer> не, не скринит))
<Scrimmer> оно просто прозрачное))
<baronos> gnome-screenshot -d 5 и открывай меню выпадающее скринит с задержкой в 5 секунд
<andrex> а ну конечно, там нет, оно в вид а не сервис, я перепктал а ты поверил)
<andrex> а самому посмотреть, не царское это дело да?
<Scrimmer> виновен :(
<Scrimmer> а на улице дождик ^_^
<Scrimmer> http://goo.gl/TvuIg double hit :3
<yurau> Привет, вы не вкурсе что за файл ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso ? причем здесь суфикс mac?
<sharikoff> смак ос для убунту
<yurau> как это понять?
<sharikoff> м а к ос д л я у б у н т у
<sharikoff> по буквам
<yurau> такого не может быть. это 2 разные системы.
<umren> yurau образ для мака
<yurau> теперь  понятно
<umren> если 32битного образа там нету. то точно
<umren> ибо маки сейчас все только 64 бита
<andrex> ну если кто то не вкурсях на маках ща обычное pc железо
<yurau> есть в россии фирма которая продает это железо. там специальная прошивка в биосе.
<yurau> это утверждение а не вопрос
<umren> andrex а лоадер тоже обычный? груб? :D
<andrex> ytn
<andrex> нет
<Scrimmer> windows loader
<Scrimmer> <3
<andrex> umren: вот скажи мне что тут маковского кроме названия, оси и тыблока http://irkutsk.dns-shop.ru/catalog/i132892/27-kompyuter-monoblok-apple-imac.html и за что 70 k руб
<umren> попробуй, узнаешь
<andrex> это не ответ
<umren> холиворов в гугле куча
<sharikoff> umren: абсолютно согласен
<umren> забей поиск, почитай
<umren> самый простой метод узнать - попробовать
<umren> конечно цена останавливает попробовать. это да.
<andrex> не ну у меня есть мак тока пка а не моноблок, и стоил он когдато тышь 40
<umren> а что спрашиваешь тогда?
<andrex> да вот, чёт не цвидел я там ничего такого забугорного можно спокойно апкрейдить обычные запчасти, правда мать не пробовал, и отличий пока не увидел, ну акромя стабильности и скорости оси
<umren> ну у мя аргументы простые
<umren> хороший гуй + стандартные утилиты никсовые + хороший нативный софт
<umren> + стабильность + "просто работает"
<umren> что то еще нужно? хватает
<umren> хотя еще "сборка" + заточенность железа/софта очень крутая
<umren> экраны хорошие, покупаешь все в одном и не паришься вобще
<umren> драйверов нет по опредлению) вобщем этого достаточно
<umren> минусы: цена выше среднего, не для хардкорных геймперов
<Scrimmer> цена нормальная
<andrex> снести макость и хрюньделя поставить вот и для геймера)
<Scrimmer> за такое качество стоит платить, а качество у них на высшем уровне
<umren> andrex это не православно
<umren> да и какой смысл покупать мак, если ты там собираешь гонять венду?
<andrex> да я это уже знакомому говорил, он купил макбук и винду туда воткнул)
<Scrimmer> ну, за красивый внешний вид и ультратонкость
<umren> Scrimmer я и говорю "выше среднего". Если пойти в магазин и посмотреть макбуки то цена на асусы или сони не отличается особо в верхнем ценовом сегменте.
<umren> они даже дороже
<Scrimmer> при качестве похуже
<umren> именно
<Scrimmer> Retina вообще божественна
<Scrimmer> многие плюются из-за iPod и iPhone, мол, цена такая большая
<andrex> у этой ультратонкости один такой малеений минус был небыло привода и лана, тока вафля и усб
<Scrimmer> ну, у америкосов и так везде 3G и wifi)
<Scrimmer> а вообще, раздражают люди,которые кричат на айфоны, к примеру, что они такие дорогие и какашки вообще
<Scrimmer> хотя ниразу не трогали
<umren> andrex в air сделали все, что бы его уменьшить =) убрав "ненужное"
<Scrimmer> и сидят на симбиане :)
<Scrimmer> virtual box обновился
<jlewka> я трогал, какашка с маленьким экраном)
<andrex> дада
<andrex> вабще мерзось этот афон
<Scrimmer> =\
<Scrimmer> быстро работает
<Scrimmer> игр тьма, приложений тьма
<Scrimmer> интерфейс симпотишный
<jlewka> и все платное)
<Scrimmer> джейл в помосчь
<jlewka> а зачем тогда айфон?)
<umren> "и все платное"
<Scrimmer> а что с ним случается. когда ставишь джейл?
<Scrimmer> и кстати, там не все платное
<Scrimmer> только игры, приложения, в основном, бесплатные
<jlewka> ну там вроде как проблемы при работе с itunes'ом поевляется... разве нет?)
<andrex> пошел ка я отсюда, пока ненавешали за оффтоп
<jlewka> да... пойду и я 7 минуток поработаю)
<Scrimmer> никаких проблем нету, вообще
<umren> это такой совковый аргумент)
<umren> как бы и не аргумент вовсе
<umren> куча платного и бесплатного. Но кто тебя заставляет это ставить?
<umren> банер не выскакивает на главном экране же
<Scrimmer> хотя, знаете ли, 1160 грн за вакумные наушники это слишком хД
<Scrimmer> Блин, почему в гном классике alt + f2 не вызывается
<baronos> вызывается
<Scrimmer> по идее должна, но а так не вызывается :)
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<baronos> тыщ
<shenmue> мята 13 вышла. без гш. не стали они его пилить =)
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0523/h_1337787046_7275696_213eca76f7.png , http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0523/h_1337787314_4219604_568723b732.png
<Scrimmer> какую ос можно поставить на ноут одноядерку 1.4 ггц и 1.2 гб оперы ?)
<shenmue> какую хочь
<Scrimmer> убунту даже гугль не хочет ставить )
<[Raiden]> производительность не измеряется только в ггц
<[Raiden]> но в общем-то любую
<shenmue> а по фпс в косынке да?
<[Raiden]> ну вроде того.
<[Raiden]> пентиум на ядре коре и атом с 1 частотой не будут одинаково быстрые
<[Raiden]> поэтому навать частоту - ничего не сказать
<[Raiden]> з*
<shenmue> [Raiden] райден а ты с флешки ставил ос?
<[Raiden]> 1 раз ставил
<shenmue> у меня на этой мамке usbcd usbhdd usbfdd и чот еще но забыл. что выбрать то?
<shenmue> логика подсказывает fdd
<shenmue> flash disk device хотя могу ошибаться
<artus> shenmue, а фсю жисть было флопи
<shenmue> на флоппи лезет разве что колибри ос
<shenmue> ладно поду тыкать
<[Raiden]> не
<[Raiden]> у меня не так
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/05/23/kai/
<tagezi> всем привет
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Scrimmer> ку
<Sergey_IT> все... выдохлись )
<tagezi> ) наверное, ветер так влияет на людей )
<Scrimmer> на меня клубника так повлияла
<[Go]> И так: $(pkg-config --libs --cflags gtk+-2.0 webkit-1.0 json) src/**/*.c -o run_me
<[Go]> window.c:(.text+0x37d): undefined reference to `gtk_main_quit'
<[Go]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> что бы это значило? :)
<Scrimmer> что это ?  )
<[Go]> [Raiden]: что не понятного я написал?
<[Go]> "gcc $(pkg-config --libs --cflags gtk+-2.0 webkit-1.0 json) src/**/*.c -o run_me"
<[Go]> программа не собирается, а должна.
<[Raiden]> не хватает мб чего-то
<[Raiden]> девел пакетов с гтк
<[Raiden]> и вебкит
<[Go]> *точнее не линкуется
<[Go]> [Raiden]: есть все
<[Go]> при этом в waf все собирается.
<[Raiden]> artus: http://habrahabr.ru/post/144414/
<[Raiden]> сам правда не видел
<markmx> приветствую, по сплиту подскажите, он сплитит и создает из файла например file.avi - file_01, file_02 и так далее то есть погибает расширение файла, как бы вот заюзать так, чтобы и расширение тоже приклепывалось? костыликом тока?
<[Go]> markmx: Вы потом не сможете воспроизвести file_02.avi
<[Go]> он просто данные обезает
<markmx> да я как пример
<markmx> file.iso
<markmx> file.mpg
<rapidsp> хм... кеды чтоли обновиться хотят...
<Milan> Всем привет
<Milan> и доброй ночи
<Sergey_IT> rapidsp, так весна, скоро птенцы появятся... а кеды что, хуже что ли
<Milan> Люди человеки
<Milan> стоит обнвиться до 12?
<Milan> аль из коробки ставить?
<Milan> или вообще не ставить?
<Milan> чо делать а?
<tagezi> Milan: у тебя виртуалки нет?
<Milan> еся но влом ;)
<tagezi> ну и зря
<tagezi> у каждого всёравно своё мнение
<rapidsp> Milan: ответ можешь узнать только ты :)
<Milan> tagezi в плане того что много теряю? или зря в плане того что вломы? ;-)
<rapidsp> либо новая бунта либо голова в кустах :)
<tagezi> Milan: эм.. а ты и втом и в этом случае много теряешь )))
<tagezi> поставь потести, и всё поймёшь
 * Milan ушло тестить на вертушке
<rapidsp> виртуалка не даст ответа
<tagezi> ну всё лучше чем он тут этот вопрос задаёт
<tagezi> хоть интерфейс посмотрит
<tagezi> может он на 4.10 до сих пор сидел =))))
<rapidsp> настоящие джедаи не спрашивают а обновляются :)
<tagezi> ну, он значит не джедай )
<Scrimmer> мой юный падаван
<rapidsp> а потом приходят на канал и размахивают в ярости мечом :)
<Milan> ой да ладно
<Milan> )))
<Milan> как будт юнити не видал)
<Milan> rapidsp по пводу джидаев не согласен)
<Milan> rapidsp обновляться в любом случае не буду
<rapidsp> )
<baronos> не надо смотреть, надо ставить, юзать и пирвыкать.
<Milan> rapidsp ибо плохие воспоминания у меня
<Milan> baronos к чему там привыкать то?
<Milan> baronos в юнити?
<tagezi> точно он не джедай, мучает прошлое его до сихпор )
<Milan> baronos  или что ты имел ввиду?
<baronos> что еще может пугать на убунту?
<rapidsp> еще не определился, на какой стороне силы он
<Milan> tagezi я наверно больше павадан в плане этого)
<Milan> baronos ты обновлялся из системы когда нибудь?
<baronos> Milan: а то
<Milan> baronos тогда не задавай таких вопросов))))
<Milan> с 11 версии после обоновок у меня все не ладно
<Milan> только из коробки убунта меня не отвергает
<tagezi> не знаю.. у меня всё работает
<tagezi> я всегда обновляюсь
<Sergey_IT> у каждого своя карма
<Milan> ага
<Milan> у меня чакры не очищаны)))
<baronos> вот вот, у меня вообще с оффтопиком проблемы постоянно :D
<Sergey_IT> а ты не воруй )
<rapidsp> или серийник рульный пользуй )))
<baronos> хехе, лицензия у мну, а проблемы с установками всегда :D
<Milan> *бле(((
<Milan> не достаточно места на диске(((
<tagezi> ты чего с флешки сидишь? )
<Milan> вмысле?
<tagezi> всмысле чего у тебя такой диск маленький
<Milan> на нэтбуке 60 гб(((
<tagezi> у меня 80
<tagezi> и свободно 60 гигов )
<Milan> ну тут я вас могу только поздрваить сударь))))
<Sergey_IT> Milan, ты виртуалку на нетбуке имеешь?
<Milan> имею)
<Milan> и днем и ночью)
<rapidsp> мочи порнуху
<tagezi> скорее она его )
<tagezi> ещё и проц типа атом )
<tagezi> наверное
<Milan> та не, с ней то проблем как раз нет
<shenmue> 13 мята няшка
<shenmue> правда зачеем глюки из убунты переносить ни понятно
<nuts_x> О_о
<nuts_x> чейта?
<shenmue> что чойта?
<nuts_x> няшка-то
<shenmue> шустрая и выпилинен гш =)
<nuts_x> чет не вдохновила она меня
<nuts_x> а вот думает и правдо ок)))
<shenmue> хотя не спорю. красиво они в 12 гш замутили.
<nuts_x> с 13й гном вообще выпилен
<shenmue> там мэйт и циамон который у мну
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-2012-05-23%2008:45:25.png мне нря
<nuts_x> главное чтоб не какашко юнити
<shenmue> в юнити есть квик листы?
<shenmue> ну тип такие панельки. сам их называешь и туда линки на проги кидаешь.
<shenmue> было бы удобно два меню. со всеми прогами и свое.
<[Raiden]> им просто пришлось изобретать это, как замена обычным панелям с размещением чего угодно драг-энд-дропом. Т.к. в ГШ нет этого
<[Raiden]> или как замена квикланчу, если кто-то с виндой больше знаком
<[Raiden]> изобретать такие вещи после всего пройденного пути ос линукс - смешно
<[Raiden]> но если брать за основу гном, то приходится
<nuts_x> в общем ни с гномом ни с юнити они не угадали
<nuts_x> гномом 3
<[Raiden]> я бы ещё отдельно про минт сказал. Если вы всеравно хотите гном в том виде в котором там, то синамон ставится с ппа без сменыдистра...
<gim_> xfce всем!
<[Raiden]> у кого компы старее коре2 и рам меньше 2гб - да. У кого новее - кде
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> моё имхо
<nuts_x> у меня как раз коре2 и 2 гб
<nuts_x> ))
<[Raiden]> )
<nuts_x> но минту не хочу
<UNIm95> пофиг сижу на 10.10 и не жалуюсь
<UNIm95> и пошди гном3 и юнайти нафиг
<gim_> Ну, не каждый желает тратить ресурсы на свистелки, мощность процессора и RAM не при чём)
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0524/h_1337803807_2772959_6e248074d8.png - суть скриншота  в строке ввода в чате.
<Sergey_IT> ДЕ не имеет значения
<tagezi> http://itmages.ru/image/view/526327/bd815ba2
<tagezi> мне так больше нравиться )
<tagezi> [koshka]: привет )
<Scrimmer> у тебя юнайти?
<tagezi> юнити )
<gim_> [Raiden]: У меня как раз 2 ядра и 4 гига оперативки, на кеды вряд ли когда-нибудь сяду
<[koshka]> привет
<[Raiden]> а мне так не нравится. Я смотрю видео на ютубе, но это не значит что я не могу писать в чат. А у тебя 1 окно и всё. Это не мой путь
<nuts_x> UNIm95: я на 10.04)))
<[Raiden]> gim_: почему? Что мешает?
<UNIm95>  nuts_x: у меня ноут с 10.04 не подружился=(
<tagezi> [Raiden]: у меня одно сознание, и если я смотрю видео, я хочу видеть видео, а не флуд в чате, и на оборот )
<gim_> [Raiden]: Мне это не нужно всё
<nuts_x> UNIm95: тож ноут) дружит))
<UNIm95> nuts_x:  везёт тебе
<[Raiden]> tagezi: конкретно в кде по пкм на заголовке абсолютно любое окно делается в фуллскрин. Наверное как раз для таки пользователей )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да, только оно будет при
<tagezi> этом тормозить жоско
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  сколько тебе за рекламу кед платят?
<[Raiden]> я вещаю бесплатно. Это мой вклад в развитие линукс как десктопной ос
<Nor8> )))
<tagezi> ну, не когда не расколиться )
<[Raiden]> ))
<tagezi> у него в договоре наверное оговорено, что бы не раскрывать зп )
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  не верю.
<UNIm95> вклад только кодом или баг репортами
<gim_> Священный воин воюющий на стороне кед))
<tagezi> скорее плачущий )
<UNIm95> черт последняя серия хауса
<[Raiden]> просто кде это традиции и вбирание известных\лучших функций элементов де. Говоря короче, это единсвенное полноценное де для фрибсд и линукс  с 1996 года и по сей день
<Nor8>  UNIm95: Там последняя уже с начала сезона
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  4-е кеды не могут сравниться с 3-ми.
<UNIm95> Nor8:  не понял?
<Nor8>  UNIm95: Да не торт он уже был с начала сезона
<tagezi> лан, всем снов
<[Raiden]> и оно не стоит на месте. Появился композит - появился и тут некотоыре возможности компиза были реализованы тут . Т.к. люди находят их удобными\интересными. Это вам не прогресс виде метасити -муттер (читай шило на мыло).
<UNIm95> Nor8: согласен. первые 5 были супер. а потом фигня
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: на е17 планирую свалить
<Nor8>  UNIm95: Самые толковые были, когда он команду собирал из студентов.
<UNIm95>  Nor8:  да но тот сезон самый мелкий
<Nor8> UNIm95: е17 сырая еще
<UNIm95> Nor8:  под пиво стабильная. если учесть что debian 7 она будет
<[Raiden]> ну как хотите. Я ничего не имею против фапающих в уголке на какой-нить малопопулярный вм. Меня беспокоит только гном и их заявления о том ,что он является полноценной и легкой (made for easy) де.
<[Raiden]> он как бы такими заявлениями отвлекает людей на себя, но таковым не является
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: я такого про гном 3 не говорил. но вот гном2/mate вполне
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Кто это сказал? )))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: сходи на gnome.org )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А, там. Ну на оффе все можно написать.
<gim_> [Raiden]: Ты хочешь чтобы все пользовались именно тем, что нравится больше тебе, и я не могу понять в чём тебе то от этого профит. Холивар да и только
<[Raiden]> профит в том, что бы то что не может более 10 лет стать нормыльным де, ушло на покой и уступило дорогу
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]: ну так гудбай кеды =)
<[Raiden]> чему-то что лучше (на мой взгляд) или на худой конец чему-то новому.
<[Raiden]> что бы описыват ьпочему кеды более состоятельны как нормальная среда, надо много времени. Я сейчас могу только сказать, что я так думаю и даже кде3 лучше чем гном3 и лучше чем гном2.
<[Raiden]> может я заблуждаюсь, конечно. Но я мог б ыаргументировать, может быт ьв выходные.
<gim_> Ты не считаешь что выбор DE это субъективный выбор каждого?
<nuts_x> gim_ +1
<[Raiden]> если в 1 ос их много, то нет проблем, выберайте :) Но дело заключается не только в этом. А ещё в 2 факторах:
<nuts_x> кому то нужны рюшечки гш кому то простота и скорость xface
<nuts_x> и т. д.
<Nor8> Да Райден сублимирует. Это эскапизм в кеды от чудовищной реальности, с выходом кде 100 он исцелится. :-D
<artus> nuts_x, ммм, где ты в гш рушечки видел, сама простота и скорость :)
<UNIm95> nuts_x + к хфце можно прикрутить компиз
<[Raiden]> 1. гномеры врут что их де удобно и легок в юзе. , 2. многие выберают просто то , что по умолчанию.  Например в минте это синамон, а в юнити, где есть гном3, фолбэк и даже мате на ппа с синамоном - лидер Юнити.
<[Raiden]> просто потому, что по умолчанию
<[Raiden]> *а в убунте
<nuts_x>  artus: ок, вместо гш впиши юнити
<nuts_x> UNIm95:а зачем?
<[Raiden]> большинство просто идёт куда укажут.
<artus> nuts_x, мне как то ваши срачики с де пофиг, я себе велосипед хочу :(
<nuts_x>  artus: а я машину :(
<[Raiden]> тут ещё, многие ставят линукс как дуалбут или как на поиграть. И им важна не работа в этой ос, а экзотика, которой нет в винде.
<[Raiden]> таким и гнмо счастье
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: почему же в дебиане выкинули кде3 из умолчательной поставке для десктопов еще до появления убунты?
<[Raiden]> гном*
<UNIm95> nuts_x:  скорость +удобство + рюшечки
<nuts_x> UNIm95: пследнее, имхо, лишнее)))
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: я не знаю. Т.к. не пользовался и не пользуюсь дебианом. Думаю ты просто либо путаешь, либ оврешь. Ибо убунта появилась в 2004 году и тогда кде3 был в репах дебиана - это легко проверить.
<UNIm95> nuts_x: без куба и переноса окон на соседний рабочий стол жизнь в де представить не могу
<[Raiden]> кде 4 тоже входит в дебиан
<[Raiden]> но я бы не советовал этот дистр для десктопа. По причине того, что там безглючность стоит слишком выше, новых версий )
<nuts_x> UNIm95: куб не вдохновил, но смотрится эффектно)))
<[Raiden]> убунта, опенсусе, может быть магея2 - это то что мне понравилось.
<[Raiden]> арч ещё неплох, если устраивает то ,что там фактически двойная пакетная система )
<gim_> Что ты имеешь в виду под двойной пакетной системой?
<[Raiden]> пакман не управляет ауром, а без аура арч сразу станвоится менее интересным. Придется использоват ьчто-то ещё, что бы было удобно ставить с аура
<[Raiden]> например yaourt
<shenmue> ура завтра воду включат
<shenmue> а то что то холодно летом в москве
<UNIm95> [Raiden] беру слова обратно. в debian3 woody были кде2.2
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: там и гном был не свежий , будь уверен. Раньше дебиан ещё резился ещё реже чем сча (если склероз не подводит).
<[Raiden]> релизился*
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: ном 1.4
<UNIm95> гном*
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: в дебе 4 гном
<[Raiden]> кде нету только в специализированных или урезанных дистрах + есть на дистровотче в топ 10 дистры котоыре предпочитают кеды. И тут , я бы ещё заметил ,что если бы не популяризация от каноникал... В обзем в 2003 году кедоводов было полно :)
<UNIm95> сейчас гуглю про 3.1 sarge
<[Raiden]> я не знаю что такое sarge , сорь )
<[Raiden]> я не пользователь дебиана
<[Raiden]> я всегда предпочитал рпм-базед. Убунта первый опыт.
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: версия деба
<UNIm95> хз но судя по всему с кде 2 они ушли на гном 2
<[Raiden]> если ты знаеш ьверсию дебиана где нету кде 2 , то там узе кде 3 или 4 только поэтому.
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:судя по гуглу рабочая среда по умолчанию сменилась с кде2 на гном2. ведь у дебиана есть popularity-contest. это юзеры добровольно отправляют инфу о пакетах которые устанавливают после установки
<UNIm95> после чего формируется первый инсталл СД
<[Raiden]> на двд версии будет кде и хфце ещё
<[Raiden]> да и причем тут вообще дебиан )
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: так убунта это унаследовала
<[Raiden]> убунта с первых дней основана на гноме. Это верно
<[Raiden]> есть кстати аптосид где по умолчанию кеды
<[Raiden]> они от кого унаследовали? :)
<[Raiden]> имхо просто решили так и всё. Не в наследсвенности дело
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: что за  аптосид?
<[Raiden]> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aptosid
<Nor8> как бы роллинг
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33904
<UNIm95> ладно спокойной ночи всем
<[Raiden]> сн
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Вчера смотрел его
<Nor8>  [Raiden]:  Лучше минт новый посмотрю )))
<[Raiden]> на опеннете ест ьмой комент, с рекомендацией ставить кубунту, т.к. на ппа всегда свежие кеды  )
<[Raiden]> Посмотрите на Nor8, он был пользователем гном2, а теперь мечется то туда, то сюда, не зная куда податься.
<Nor8> C чего это вдруг "мечется". ))) Выбраз хфце и всё! )))
<[Raiden]> всё что ему надо - это де с хорошими планами на будущее. А планы кде уже расписаны до следущего года и особых революций ломающих десктопный вариант там нет
<Nor8> выбрал*
<[Raiden]> ну ок )
<[Raiden]> они там кстати ещё гтк2?
<Nor8>  [Raiden]:  как бы да
<Nor8> Посмотрел на 4.10 версию и думаю, что скоро, видимо, придется на кеды переезжать. А то он все гномее и гномее )))
<[Raiden]> там ест ьчто-то новое? Я не смотрел
<Nor8> Да посмотри
<[Raiden]> мб гляну на днях
<[Raiden]> может быт ья конечно слишком сильно докопался до ваших новых де. Н окак бы, ен всем же только их воспевать :)
<[Raiden]> сн
#ubuntu-ru 2012-05-24
<Kyshtynbai> опять йадро пришло
<Nexxxt> Ку
<[koshka]> artus, ррр)
<[koshka]> artus, где мой подарок?
<Vladislaw> Êàê ó ìåíÿ ñ êîäèðîâêîé?
<ubuntuhelp> Vladislaw! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Vladislaw> Всем привет.
<Vladislaw> Есть кто?
<Vladislaw> Не запускается Убунту 11.04 . Ноут был без батареи, и свет моргнул, или еще что-то случилось, и он вырубился, а на утро не захотел включаться
<Vladislaw> Выдало что-то похожее до:
<Vladislaw> Ну напишите что-то, а то не ясно подключен я или нет :(
<NoOova> всем здрасте господа
<NoOova> [koshka]: с праздником Вас
<NoOova> мадмуазель
<Kyshtynbai> капать мне яму, дьябла вышл
<Kyshtynbai> а
<[koshka]> спасибо большое, Паш)
<Kyshtynbai> а что празднуецца-то :) ?
<Wizard> Привет.
<Wizard> о/
<SergeyIT> ку
<tagezi> всем привет
<tarokinoe> Помогите пожалуйста! При выключении компа выходит сообщение: "программа все еще работает" Имя программы неизвестно. Как вычислить эту программу? Я смотрел в top, ps, ни зомби, ни активных процессов(грузящих процессор) нету.
<Nikki> Здравствуйте!
<Nikki> Тут есть кто-нибудь?
<Nikki> Установил убунту 12.04, а оно не работает...
<Nikki> Вместо рабочего стола белый квадрат, а вместо левой панели просвечивается обои
<Nikki> Верхняя панель отображается, но от нее нет смысла, так как не одно окно не открывается.
<SergeyIT> белый квадрат - это круче малевича )
<Nikki> Часто с такой проблемой сталкивались?
<SergeyIT> а с лайвСД запускали?
<Nikki> ЛайвУСБ
<SergeyIT> и что?
<Nikki> Сразуже установку включал, панели левая и верхняя там не должны показываьтбя я так понимаю...
<Nikki> Но валпапер отображался правильно
<SergeyIT> так попробовать надо было
<Nikki> Есть еще варианты? Сейчас буду пробовать...
<Nikki> Создаю LiveUSB... Сестра уже успела ей попользоваться, после моей установки.
<[koshka]> Kyshtynbai, день рождения же :D
<SergeyIT> Nikki, лайв иногда нужен после установки, мало ли что исправить придется
<SergeyIT> [koshka], привет, у тебя Д.р. ?
<[koshka]> да=)
<[koshka]> привет
<SergeyIT> [koshka], Поздравляю!!! :)
<[koshka]> Спасибо ;)
<tagezi> [koshka]: с днём тебя рождения )
<oxothuk> дня  доброго, камрады
<oxothuk> как в сабже  посмотреть дату последнего обновления системы?
<scratchx[x]> народ как нормально redmine Gjcnfdbnm&
<scratchx[x]> народ как нормально redmine поставить?
<tagezi> oxothuk: а логи не катят?
<oxothuk> уже разобрался, спасибо
<oxothuk> только не через лог
<tagezi> эм.. а как ещё?
<oxothuk> ls -l /etc/debian_version
<tagezi> и чо она выдаёт?
<tagezi> я систему обновил сегодня а он мне выдаёт июль 2011
<Wizard> :D
<[koshka]> tagezi, спасибо ^_^
<Kyshtynbai> кроме ритмнбокса и банши какие ещё плееры есть хорошие?
<KyuuBe> да, подскажите кто там во флаки с куями умеет на сегодняшний день
<KyuuBe> кроме фубникса
<baronos> я через ритмбокс флаки слушаю без проблем
<KyuuBe> с .cue?
<KyuuBe> это когда все треки в одном флаке, а теги и временные метки вот в этом самом
<Kyshtynbai> Какой-то дурдом) гномосессия перезапускается, когда ритмнбокс меняет песнбю автоматически 0_о
<baronos> nvidia карта?
<Kyshtynbai> ати
<baronos> ооо тогда не знаю, у меня проблема флеша и нвидиа такая, хлоп и gdm :D
<[koshka]> baronos, ррр
<baronos> [koshka]: приветик ;)
<[koshka]> привет
<[koshka]> где мой подарок? )))
<andrex> в магазне )
<[koshka]> ну как всегда =\
<baronos> эмм, а что за повод?)
 * andrex пришел и всё испортил.
<SergeyIT> baronos, не путай повод и причину )
<[koshka]> andrex, угу
<Kyshtynbai> Это походу уведомления глючат.
<Kyshtynbai> щас буду амарок гонять на предмет потестить).
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: deadbeef попробуй
<Kyshtynbai> мерси, попробую
<Kyshtynbai> а амарок ничо так, прикольный хоть и кеды)
<Vladislaw> Всем привет
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: а мне он не понравился
<Vladislaw> Перестала запускаться система 11.04
<Vladislaw> после неправильного выключения, свет мигнул, или что, но утром ноут был выключен и включаться не хотел
<Vladislaw> пишет: Unable to connect to X server
<Vladislaw> а с загрузочной консоли писало: No screen found... Unable to connect to X server, когда прописал startx
<tagezi> а гугл что говорит?
<Vladislaw> tagezi, а гугл сбросил на тему с ноутами у которых две видео, там из-за отсутствия поддержки переключения между картами такое получалось
<Civilian> Vladislaw: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Vladislaw> но я проверяя "lscpi | grep VGA" вроде так, только одну видео карту нашел, знач тот способ не для меня
<Civilian> Vladislaw: из консоли посмотри что там, при возможности запости содержимое на пасту какую-нибудь
<Civilian> Vladislaw: лог посмотри
<Civilian> в логе обычно есть ошибка
<Vladislaw> я пока с того же ноута на лайвСиДи
<Civilian> Vladislaw: запости лог на пасту
<Civilian> с диска
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<tagezi> блин, с какого фига лаги идут?
<Vladislaw> http://paste.pro/5150685
<Vladislaw> 200 строк текста
<sharikoff> http://alexsleat.co.uk/2011/03/04/how-to-fix-fatal-server-error-no-screens-found-ubuntu/
<sharikoff> читай
<sharikoff> и не канифоль мозг товарищам
<sharikoff> все есть в гугле
<Vladislaw> я уже удалял /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Vladislaw> точнее переименовывал
<sharikoff> тут де то написано переименовать?
<Vladislaw> ну и писал startx, на что и получил No screens found, которого не писало при обычной загрузке
<artus> sharikoff, ping
<Vladislaw> в другой теме нашел о том что файл создастся сам при отсутствии
<sharikoff> artus: дарова
<artus> просвещаеш? :)
<tagezi> если бы учил биологию, то знал бы, что даже растения очень похожи на людей )
<Scrimmer> эм)
<Scrimmer> ты мне, я так понимаю?:)))
<tagezi> эм.. да )
<Scrimmer> а чего тут?)
<tagezi> нельзя делать 100 дел одновременно, обязательно где-то запутаешься )
<Scrimmer> :3
<Scrimmer> боже, а я все никак не могу нарадоваться гному)
<tagezi> Scrimmer: попробуй опенбокс )
<Scrimmer> смысл?
<SergeyIT> как мало человеку надо
<tagezi> Scrimmer: скорее всего ещё больше понравиться ))
<Scrimmer> http://www.flickr.com/photos/fosco_/6788250455/
<Scrimmer> симпотишно
<skai-falkorr> hotot не труЪ
<skai-falkorr> polly круче тви клиент
<Scrimmer> а что за плеер это?
<skai-falkorr> скорее всего этот...как его... который тупо скринлетом к разным плеерам подрубается
<Scrimmer> а ну я все понял..
<Scrimmer> как его там
<skai-falkorr> ну на Г начинается
<skai-falkorr> вылетело из головы
<Vladislaw> Не вышло так как они сказали
<Vladislaw> по той ссылке
<baronos> переустанови драйвера
<baronos> у кого там 12,04, затестите гном-скриншот, вообщем создайте пользовательскую комбинацию с командой gnome-screenshot -a и повесьте комбинацию например shift+PrtScr и поглядите будет срабатывать или нет?
<SergeyIT> baronos: shift+PrtScr используется в 12.04
<baronos> SergeyIT: какую нить другую свободную если есть :)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: а я поставил иконку на ланцер и квиклистом скриншотю.она сразу и в дроп выкладывается
<Vladislaw> Вот при загрузке мелькнули эти строки, http://paste.pro/5150689 потом нашлись в syslog. и вспомнил что пару дней назад установил несколько обновлений, но не ребутал ноут
<baronos> skai-falkorr: у меня тоже на принскрин и в дропбокс ;)
<baronos> skai-falkorr: типа так http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbK_lerjFgo :)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: а эт ты расширением?
<Vladislaw> думаю этот драйвер подойдет http://www.nvidia.ru/object/linux-display-ia32-270.41.06-driver-ru.html, он тоже 207 версии
<baronos> skai-falkorr: скриптом
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: не балуй
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: да лаги идут
<tagezi> не понимаю почему
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: провайдёр тупит?
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: не знаю.. но инет не загружаю... что-то переодически грузит проц на 100%, может по этому
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: дык htop в руки и мониторь
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: попробую
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: а нормально, что общая загрузка проца 12% , а в таблице получается только 8%
<tagezi> ?
<Vladislaw> Удалил новый драйвер, установил версию о которой в логах писалось, и единственное что изменилось: текст хода загрузки стал помельче, и просило пересобрать или переконфигурировать ядро без драйверов, я просто удалил тот дравер но загруÐ
<Vladislaw> уже не знаю, что ему еще можно сделать
<Civilian> Vladislaw: смотри, судя по логу у тебя нет модуля для текущего ядра
<Civilian> вообще
<Civilian> точнее он мб собран неправильно
<Civilian> может nouveau грузится вместо nvidia (они конфликтуют)
<Civilian> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<Vladislaw> <Civilian>, даже если и так, я все-равно не знаю как это проверить и/или исправить
<Civilian> Vladislaw: ^
<Civilian> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia - читай с Installation without X
<Civilian> Vladislaw: если делать совсем вручную - надо в blacklist'ы добавить nouveau, если таковой есть в lsmod и перезагрузиться
<Vladislaw> <Civilian>, я уже обновил драйвер, стандартным путем, он сма предложился в списке обновлений, и вот такое получилось
<Vladislaw> ну сейчас прочитаю, попробую
<Civilian> Vladislaw: lsmod | grep nouveau
<Civilian> есть что?
<baronos> скрипт sgfxi попробуй, переставь драйвет sgfxi -o 295.53 или установи нуво sgfxi -N nouveau
<Vladislaw> 6 строк
<Vladislaw> сейчас скину сюда
<Civilian> Vladislaw: на пасту, пасту сюда уже
<Vladislaw> http://paste.pro/5150693
<Vladislaw> так и делаю, поэтому и сбросил не сразу
<Civilian> воот
<Civilian> Vladislaw: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Vladislaw> <Civilian>, это с лайвСиДи
<Civilian> впиши туда: blacklist nouveau
<Civilian> Vladislaw: мм... ну впиши blacklist nouveau себе на систему в blacklist.conf... конечно на лив сиди иначе и быть не может...
<Vladislaw> вписал
<Vladislaw> сейчас попробую запомнить ту статью и записать команды
<Vladislaw> перезагружусь и проверб
<Civilian> Vladislaw: чрут
<Vladislaw> *проверю
<Vladislaw> <Civilian>, чрут?
<Civilian> chroot
<Civilian> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Civilian> !chroot
<ubuntuhelp> chroot — среда администратора системы
<Civilian> да ) бесполезно...
<Civilian> Vladislaw: позволяет как-бы войти в твою систему
<Civilian> именно "как бы"
<Vladislaw> и как это использовать? *простите за нубство в этом плане*
<skai-falkorr> Vladislaw: зайди на debian.pro и введи в поиск chroot
<Civilian> http://paste.pro/5150694
<Civilian> Vladislaw: я тебе в 5-и командах дал пример. Получишь шелл, который выглядит как шелл в твоей ОС. Можешь все apt-get и пр. команды выполнять в нем.
<Civilian> первые 3 - примонтировать внутрь всякие полезные папки, заполняемые динамически, без которых все работать будет плохо. 4-ая - на случай если настройки сети отличаются. 5-ая - сам чрут. chroot - change root, изменяет / на /media/hdd и запускает там /bin/bash
<Vladislaw> ну а /media/hdd мне нужно подставить путь к корню системы а не лайвсиди?
<Civilian> ага
<Vladislaw> кстати это все из рута выполнять или не обязательно?
<Vladislaw> ясно, из рута :)
<Vladislaw> только как это исправить? gksu jockey-gtk No protocol specified  (gksu:6276): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<Civilian> Vladislaw: ты без иксов считай работаешь
<baronos> sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<Vladislaw> печально, думал может перейдет на этот дисплей)
<Civilian> Vladislaw: можно заставить, но смысла нет
<Vladislaw> только у меня карта G205M, а там для G210M и G205 есть дрова
<Vladislaw> брал недавно G210M не пошло, снес их
<Vladislaw> и вот: E: Для пакета nvidia-current-modaliases не найден кандидат на установку
<Vladislaw> <Civilian>, проделал все из раздела автоматической установки, ухожу в ребут
<Vladislaw> ура работает
<Vladislaw> уже с иксчата)
<Vladislaw> Civilian, спасибо
<Civilian> Vladislaw: ну поздравляю ) только ты делал такую кучу всего, что теперь не узнаешь уже что конкретно починило проблему
<Vladislaw> последний способ
<Vladislaw> остальное то точно не сделало лучше иначе все б работало, а не давало больше ошибок
<Civilian> Vladislaw: может блэклист nouveau помог
<Vladislaw> но я после этого проверял
<Civilian> а, ну ок
<mortuary> подскажите, а есть русскоязычный канал по xubuntu?
<Scrimmer> поиск юзать умеешь?
<Civilian> а чем канал по убунту отличается от канала по ксубунту?
<Scrimmer> у xubuntu на 1 букву больше
<Scrimmer> очевидно же
<mortuary> действительно
<mortuary> Civilian, мне кажется тут народу юзащих xfce не много
<Civilian> можно сочетать канал по xfce и канал по убунту )
<SergeyIT> пора создавать канал по юнити (здесь мало кто им пользуется) :)
<^DEMOSS^> Привет всем
<mortuary> SergeyIT, большинство же)
<^DEMOSS^> А от него можно отказаться ?
<mortuary> ^DEMOSS^, простите от кого отказаться?)
<^DEMOSS^> От юнити
<^DEMOSS^> При установке не заметил такого пункта
<mortuary> ^DEMOSS^, а что вам мешает это сделать?
<^DEMOSS^> Тоесть стандартного решения нет ?
<mortuary> есть много других производных удмурту, да и DE любую вы можете поставить сами
<^DEMOSS^> Я имею ввиду что у пользователя нет выбора при первичной инсталляции стандартного пакета
<baronos> вот хитрые, от проприетарной ДЕ хотите так просто отказатся при установке :D
<mortuary> ^DEMOSS^,  SergeyIT, тут как то кидал дистрибутив с полным набором всех DE
<^DEMOSS^> как заметил SergeyIT: после установки приходитсяч деинсталировать юнити и юзать гном или кде
<SergeyIT> ^DEMOSS^, это кто тебе сказал?
<baronos> ^DEMOSS^: нафига удалять? чем она мешает то при использовании того же гнома? а кде есть кубунту чтоб меньше извращений, но если хочется то можно установить консоль, а потом на неё накатить gnome игнорируя предлагаемые пакетцы
<SergeyIT> или поставить "гибрид" )
<SergeyIT> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=191931.0
<^DEMOSS^> baronos: ну через солюшку
<SergeyIT> ну я пошел... а то райден появился (
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0524/h_1337872458_1231346_db2a90b1f0.png
<Scrimmer> Ребят,а можно как то убрать эту черную рамку: http://ubuntuone.com/76P9mp8AdLuEb20UwQqnUJ
<Scrimmer> в гном классик без эффектов?)
<Scrimmer> за картинки извиняюсь :-[
<[Raiden]> Можно. Читай как включит композит. Галка толи в гконф-эдиторе, толи дконф
<[Raiden]> либо вм меняй на другой  композитный
<[Raiden]> компиз, опенбокс+ xcompmgr или типа того
<Scrimmer> да не, мне просто нравится без компиза)
<Scrimmer> работает шустро
<Scrimmer> нету всяких там анимаций
<Scrimmer> и вот меня только это смущает
<[Raiden]> ты наверное что-то не понял в компизе. Там можно выключать анимации. В прочем не так важно. метасити\муттер тоже композитыне вм, если нагуглишь галку, то  будет тень вместо черной каймы.
<Scrimmer> не хочу тень)
<Scrimmer> я же говорю, gnome classic(no effects), тут компиз даже не запущен
<[Raiden]> тогда 2 варианта опять же. 1. писать багрепорт на нотификацию , 2. всю жизнь жить с черной каймой
<Scrimmer> придется смириться
<[Raiden]> тут компиз даже не запущен - я это понял сразу увидев шот. Галка включает композит в муттере
<[Raiden]> на случай если недопонимание произошло
<andrex> доброе утро страна xD
<tagezi> час ночи, а ты утро )
<andrex> ну у меня теперь утро, вот взяли разбудили меня с работы гады...
<[Raiden]> ботнеты оказывается прибыльная штука http://habrahabr.ru/post/144485/
<Scrimmer> если уметь ими пользоваться
<[Raiden]> мне рассказ 1 вспомнился. Называется Червь , автор  Александр Лазаревич.
<[Raiden]> хорошо читался
<dark8wader> привет всем
<dark8wader> есть вопрос
<dark8wader> чего может ноут при включении сразу перегреваться и включаться
<dark8wader> *выключаться
<pr0mode> всем ку
<dark8wader> привет
<Wizard> Привет малчики.
<[Raiden]> привет... Девочка/Мальчик.
<dark8wader> все что спят
<dark8wader> ?
<Wizard> [Raiden]: мальчик.
<[Raiden]> ок )
<Wizard> Нет, я ещё нет.
<dark8wader> глухо что-то на канале
<dark8wader> boris_t: не, дело не в этом
<boris_t> *стоит
<dark8wader> просто я разобрал ноут полность.
<boris_t> ну тогда подробности не помешают
<dark8wader> ю
<dark8wader> там пыли нет
<dark8wader> проблема в чем-то другом
<boris_t> греется проц или что?
<dark8wader> да перегрев проца
<dark8wader> за 10 сек
<dark8wader> после старта
<pr0mode> термопаста имеется?
<dark8wader> там термопрокладки
<dark8wader> нажимаю включить
<dark8wader> 5-10 сек и выключается
<dark8wader> рукой до радиатора дотронуться нельзя
<pr0mode> а с чего решил что именно перегрев?
<pr0mode> радиатор и должен горячим быть
<dark8wader> pr0mode: разобрал и включил разобраным
<pr0mode> то есть за 10 секунд нагревается до предела и срабатывает защита?
<dark8wader> pr0mode: да
<pr0mode> что за ноут? не HP случайно?
<dark8wader> Asus Eee PC
<dark8wader> что то походу накрылось
<dark8wader> только что
<pr0mode> ммм, ну эти ваще не должны греться
<dark8wader> ну вот
<dark8wader> я о том же
<dark8wader> может жидкость какаято попала где-то
<pr0mode> ну это уже тебе виднее
<dark8wader> pr0mode: у меня точно не попадала
<pr0mode> я в том смыслечто ноут у тебя разобранный ...
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет всем
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0524/h_1337879513_8970680_6329f5779c.png новый попугаеметр
<[Raiden]> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1971128.html
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: как список приложений сделать в виде значков?
<[Raiden]> нужно иметь кде 4.8х , добавляеш ьна панель icon-only таскбар а классический убираешь
<[Raiden]> их два из коробки
<[v-8]_jupiter> Толи мне кажется толи так и есть. В kwin ефекты плавней отрабатывают чем в compiz
<[v-8]_jupiter> После kde замечается сразу
<dark8wader> как в убунту 12 обстоит работа с принтерами хп
<Sergey_IT> глянь на форуме
<baronos> с моим вообще проблем нет, hp laserjet p1005
<baronos> вкл и печатай ;)
<dark8wader> мне нужно на комп втулить убунту 12, вайн,офис 2003 сп 3
<Sergey_IT> baronos, так ты не зарабатываешь, а сразу печатаешь деньги?
<dark8wader> сколько будет нямать оперативы
<Sergey_IT> а сколько у тебя?
<dark8wader> 1 гиг
<baronos> Sergey_IT: тут нужен струйный вроде как для денег, а он без краски валяется :)
<shenmue> всем пыщ1!!
<baronos> тыщ2
<dark8wader> тыу
<dark8wader> тыц
<Sergey_IT> dark8wader, на пределе
<dark8wader> гавняно
<dark8wader> сколько оперативы нужно?
<Sergey_IT> dark8wader, чем больше, тем лучше (мне 1Гб за глаза хватает)
<shenmue> я тут впервые решил полазить по настройкам в гноме третьем. основательно так
<shenmue> зачем нужны сетевые учетные записи?
<baronos> shenmue: ввел акк гугла, и у тебя емпати подключится, почта...
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок%20экрана%20от%202012-05-24%2022:18:28.png аж страшно стало что будет если включить
<baronos> не видно скрин :D
<shenmue> а кстати почему? что выдает то?
<baronos> shenmue: страница не доступна на всех браузерах http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61252137/screenshot-2012-05-24-22%3A20%3A37.png
<baronos> shenmue: а вот так будет после подкл. акк гугла например http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61252137/screenshot-2012-05-24-22%3A20%3A03.png
<dark8wader> кто знает какой стандартный пароль на устройствах под AirOS
<shenmue> ну у меня так же. тока непонтяно для чего.
<Sergey_IT> baronos, все видно
<shenmue> отлично. шлем спам
<baronos> ааа, да мне как то не важно, игнор работает хорошо ;)
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/ baronos	а просто так работает?
<baronos> shenmue: неа
<baronos> shenmue: вот http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61252137/screenshot-2012-05-24-22%3A24%3A02.png :(
<shenmue> хм.
<shenmue> ping: unknown host http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/
<baronos> может прокси московский надо? :D
<Sergey_IT> бароноса скоро везде забанят
<baronos> хехе)
<dark8wader> Sergey_IT: китайскую ему проксю
<Kyshtynbai> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/4263109_700b.jpg хахаха
<shenmue> случайно удалил обою =(
<shenmue> но потом нашел в хистори браузера!!!
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: ты Амарок юзаешь?
<[Raiden]> установлен, но нет
<[Raiden]> клементин и иногда дэдбиф  \ qmmp
<[Raiden]> у амарока2 таже проблема что и у ритмбокса - я не хочу конвертировать куе, я хочу их просто слушать
<Sergey_IT> опять райден (, я ушел
<[Raiden]> иди..
<[Raiden]> может ег осовсем "уйти"?
<[Raiden]> :)
<Scrimmer> а ты злой :)
<[Raiden]> если вернется, расскажите ему про функцию игнора. Тогда не придется уходить
<Kyshtynbai> понятно. qmmp консольный чтоль
<[Raiden]> нет, как винам 2.х
<[Raiden]> винамп
<Kyshtynbai> ааа. а я тут плеер выбираю, поднадоел как-то ритмнбокс. и подглючивает он у меня по крайней мере
<Kyshtynbai> амарок поюзал немного, пока нравицца
<Kyshtynbai> дедбиф простова имхо. а из консольных herrie понравился) простой как рупь
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0524/h_1337885333_5536310_746e974928.png -qmmp , с 1 из скинов для винамп2х\xmms
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Kyshtynbai> прикольна. есть прикольный скрипт с амароком - лирикс. надо его подружить с darklyrics и будет отлично. а ритмбоксе что-то похожее было, но как на коленке править откуда фетчить слова я не понял, а гуглить ещё не гуглил)
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ку )
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: в чем суть скрипта?
<Kyshtynbai> ищет слова
<Kyshtynbai> песен
<tagezi> только ты рановато, райден ещё не закончил свою лекцию )
<[Raiden]> я овтечаю на вопросы юзера ко мне. Хотя если хотите, то можно и лекцию закатить.
<shenmue> давай
<shenmue> я с утра проснусь обязательно прочту
 * Sergey_IT закрыл глаза
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: используй /ignore [Raiden]
<shenmue> [Raiden] всё же цимонко боше нря чем кеды
<Kyshtynbai> цинамон это второй гноме или третий перепиленный?
<shenmue> это форк гш
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: клементин как-то так ищет, только русские кажись нет http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0524/h_1337885781_4736230_29c64e3bb9.png
<shenmue> вместо выдвижной фигни обычная панель. с апллетами и расширениями . темы тожа
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: третий
<Kyshtynbai> угу, ясно
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: в амароке есть ultimate lyrics скрипт, этот по нескольку десятков сайтов ищет. то что надо).
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> амарок вообще мне нравится. но музыку лень конвертить ) Я иногда думаю, что им проплатили НЕ реализацию куе. Т.к. вроде отпарсить текстовый файл для программера не больашя проблема.
<[Raiden]> шая*
<shenmue> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0524/h_1337886120_2277900_9deedd0886.png кому любопытно. найстройщик в циамон
<Kyshtynbai> я по-старинке, мпзшки) куе - это несжатые роде?
<[Raiden]> может конечно я туплю, но есть же flac\cue , а флак открытый формат. Какой смысл его не поддерживать? :)
<[Raiden]> не обязательно несжатые. Я встречал большие мп3 + куе.
<[Raiden]> на трекерах встречаются
<[Raiden]> в целом это не не удобный формат, но он есть и этого достаточно
<Kyshtynbai> а, да это я с флаком перепутал. лично я такое не юзаю, ибо вряд ли я услышу разницу междку мпз 320 и флак. о всяком случае на моей технике
<[Raiden]> может быть не поддерживают для копирования на плейер. Н оесли говорить про клементин, то подключив устройство можно выбрать в каком формате передавать. И то что в другом будет конвертиться автоматом
<[Raiden]> тако что это тоже решаемо )
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: а можно как то сделать в kde чтобы панельы была как у unity3d , зажимаешь win и цыфру и переключаешься
<[Raiden]> не, не думаю
<Sergey_IT> [v-8]_jupiter, юзать юнити, не?
<[Raiden]> пошли фичреквест автору таскбара. Или начинай потихоньку изучать как писат ьплазмойды.
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> этот таскбар до 4.8 был просто личным проектом
<[v-8]_jupiter> Sergey_IT: kde мне больше нравится) Хоть я и ругался на него из за зависимости Mysql но мне оно нравится
<tagezi> кде узает мускул?
<[Raiden]> да, система индексации.
<tagezi> круто )))
<openvoid> система индексации не нужна
 * tagezi не понимает концепции использования сервера баз данных для декстопа
<tagezi> это единственая не понятная мне концепция в Юнити
<openvoid> а то юнитю всю порнуху из запрятанных папок показывает в даше
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: я тут заметил кое-что, в убунте есть пакет akonadi-backend-sqlite , у меня по крайней мере. Видимо они его 2 раза собрали, с мускулем и скулайтом
<[Raiden]> можеш ьпопробовать поставить
<[v-8]_jupiter> Я пробовал. Всеравно Mysql тянет
<[v-8]_jupiter> У меня и так mysql стоит
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<[Raiden]> ну главное что бы не использовало, как я понял )
<[Raiden]> адля тебя
<[Raiden]> без а
<[v-8]_jupiter> У меня была проблема в том что я mysql собирал старую версию для работы, а оно тянуло новую по зависимостям с реп
<[Raiden]> судя по всему не только индексатор юзает. Тут я могу посоветовать только собирать свою версию в нужный\другой префикс. В локал или опт или в хомпапку
<[v-8]_jupiter> ну не для того я ставил ubuntu что бы компилится)
<[v-8]_jupiter> для таких целей есть gentoo)
<[Raiden]> тут нет ничег очто бы мешало бы )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Идеология другая
<[Raiden]> просто делается не так как в генте. Я личн особираю софт когда мне надо
<[Raiden]> какая другая7:)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Это же пакетный дистр
<[v-8]_jupiter> я не сказал что не можно)
<[Raiden]> http://gq.net.ru/2007/03/16/building-deb-packages/ , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<[Raiden]> в генте есть правило как собрат ьпрограмму и поставить  это мало чем отличается от пакета
<[Raiden]> и в общем умение собирать и хотя бы минимальное понимание как создат ьдеб пакет - это то что не мешает знать. Т.к. может дать некоторую свободу в версиях софта  или в исправлении софта
<[Raiden]> в общем таков линуксвей. бинарное не всегда устроит, требуется знать  все варианты установки для ... Что бы полноценней юзать.
<[Raiden]> ваш КО :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Только я последнее время все больше и больше склоняюсь что gentoo для работы самое то
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<shenmue> [v-8]_jupiter энергопромышленных компаний что ли?
<[v-8]_jupiter> shenmue: не постоянно нужно Mysql или еще чтот пересобирать. В gentoo это удобно делать
<Sergey_IT> [v-8]_jupiter, не надо путать для работы и для дома, надо иметь отдельные ОСи для этого & no problem
<[v-8]_jupiter> Sergey_IT: но я и дома работаю)
<[v-8]_jupiter> и что значит отдельные OS?
<artus> виртуалки же ))
<[v-8]_jupiter> artus: а производительность?
<artus> и крутиш там чего хочеш, и клонов наделал и конфигурь как хочеш
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, а что производительность? шуршат как хостовая система и все путем )
<[v-8]_jupiter> artus: что за железо?
<[v-8]_jupiter> у меня толи винту трындец приходит толи памяти мало
<[v-8]_jupiter> постоянно i/o высокие
<[v-8]_jupiter> la ниже 2 -йки не бывает
<Sergey_IT> [v-8]_jupiter, механизмы вовремя менять надо
<artus> e6500 и 3 гига памяти
<[v-8]_jupiter> Sergey_IT: согласен.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Но жаба давит) как умрет тогда сменю
<Sergey_IT>  [v-8]_jupiter, кстати у меня на всех компах по 2 ОС минимум
<Sergey_IT> и на нетбуке тоже
<[v-8]_jupiter> дуалбут?
<Sergey_IT> да
<[v-8]_jupiter> та не мне такое не катит
<[v-8]_jupiter> Sergey_IT: а кем работаешь?
<artus> кошерный вариант ксенклиент, 2 оси одновременно работают )) переключаешся хоткеем
<Sergey_IT> [v-8]_jupiter, а черт его знает (
<[v-8]_jupiter> а кто xen desktop юзал?
<[v-8]_jupiter> хочется что бы ос не тупила в графике если вынести в датацентр
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, вмваря не тупит :) кризис второй на меганастройках летаеть )
<shenmue> apt -build install mysql
<shenmue> тип всё
<shenmue> либо apt-src или как там. с ccache поставленным
<shenmue> лана я спать. всем любителям пересобирать mysql желаю бошой зарплаты для оплаты счетов за электричество
#ubuntu-ru 2012-05-25
<andrex> понеслось
<nicloay> народ, посоветуйте температурный датчик который хорошо дружит с линуксом, по возможности на usb потому как не уверен что есть компорт
<nicloay> здоров Выклвыклвыкл
<sharikoff> бжж
<andrex> re
<sharikoff> andrex, опять дежуришь?
<andrex> ну какбы да
<sharikoff> не бережешь ты себя
<andrex> nicloay: тебе куда он нужен то, датчик
<sharikoff> в холодильник
<nicloay> в шкаф и по возможности в комнату (чтоб 2 сенсера было)
<sharikoff> знать када пиво охладилось
<nicloay> sharikoff: я уж больше года не пью вобще :)
<nicloay> только ем :)
<sharikoff> хипстер?
<sharikoff> =)
<nicloay> я то? - не я РУС!
<sharikoff> ке ску се рус?
<nicloay> это че такое :) ?
<sharikoff> вас ист дас всмысле
<sharikoff> =)
<nicloay> andrex: что там счет сенсера то
<andrex> термометр поставь, он дешевле и без заморочек)
<nicloay> sharikoff: я по немески не говорю :).. тока по русовски, и немного по пендосски
<sharikoff> а я вот.. тоже не говорил пока экзамены на пендосском не начались
<nicloay> andrex: ага и вебкамеру - ну ипрогу написать которая бы вывод анализировала по разным цветам и слала нотификации. - отличная идея :) - вот тока начальство будет против, чтоб я тут сидел пару недель этим только занимался
<nicloay> sharikoff: у тебя тесты или экзамены ?
<sharikoff> у меня экзамены
<nicloay> а экзаминируют нейтивы ? или не носители ?
<sharikoff> циско ком
<nicloay> ты онлайн ?
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> галочки надо ставить
<nicloay> ну круто.... по технической теме когда долго в теме немного полегче когда больше знакомых слов встречаешь :)
<nicloay> sharikoff: тьяу ты.. .галочки.. я думал разговариваешь с челобаками и рассказываешь че и как.. галки то вобще лофа
<sharikoff> да ты чо..
<sharikoff> я ваще тогда хрен бы чо сдал
<sharikoff> да и чо там можно рассказать то
<nicloay> у меня первые 3 месяца голова взрывалась, не мог понять больше одного предложения - пеерполнение буфера было :)
<sharikoff> смотришь на картинку и тыкаешь в нужный ответ или 2 ответа или три
<nicloay> sharikoff: когда не знаешь че и как всегда говори  "My name is Sharikoff, London is a capital of GB"
<sharikoff> учту
<nicloay> sharikoff: а там не как в LPI когда 6 вариантов и нужно выбрать 4 правильных или расставить в правильном порядке
<sharikoff> а похавать как попросить? и закурить?
<nicloay> sharikoff: по русски проси :)
<nicloay> вобще английские тесты здать не сильно сложно после прочтения пары английских статей по теме (имею ввиду книжек там и т.п.)
<sharikoff> http://ccnaanswers.com/
<sharikoff> что то типа того
<nicloay> прикольно... как здашь пойдешь к нам на part time ? =)
<sharikoff> это куда?
<nicloay> ну удаленно в смысле не на полный день :)
<sharikoff> я и щас готов =)
<sharikoff> все равно сплю на работе..
<andrex> nicloay: как вариант вот такая штука http://goo.gl/1vORo и цепляй туды что хочешь, ну или сам паяй
<sharikoff> да .. прикольная хрень
<nicloay> угу..
<nicloay> видели бы вы че тут натворили =) сделали сервер рум полностью глухую с дверью с одной дыркой вентиляции (по размеру средней вентиляционной дырки совдеповского туалета)
<sharikoff> =)
<nicloay> andrex:  а ты незнаешь чтоб не только по россии продовалось ?
<andrex> ну погугли, полубому найдёш, сервера ведь не только в россии
<nicloay> andrex: ну я и спрашивал может у кого есть опыт + или -.. чтоб по граблям не гулять
<nicloay> whois andrex
<andrex> xd
<nicloay> угу =)).. весь опыт потерял за год без ирк =)
<sharikoff> пингануть его надо было
<sharikoff> и затрейсроутить
<sharikoff> =)
<nicloay> чет не пингуица =)
<nicloay> andrex: ты от куда ?
<sharikoff> у него icmp порезано на файрволе
<sharikoff> =)
<andrex> ирковия, + знц в ук
<andrex> долго буш пинговать
<andrex> nicloay: случаем не фсбшник)
<nicloay> andrex: я то ?... а че разве фсб рулит ?
<andrex> да чёт подозрительно както
<nicloay> andrex: в  смысле?..
<nicloay> просто в такую рань мало народу болтает... вот и решил узнать.. вдруг с одного часового пояса как с sharikoff-ым например =)
<andrex> ну у нас одинаковый часовой пояс, если шарикофф не сьехал куды)
<nicloay> andrex: новосибирск ?
<andrex> иркутск
<nicloay> точно
<sharikoff> он это.. он
<sharikoff> andrex, перт у нас
<sharikoff> или гонконг
<andrex> )
<nicloay> перт ?
<nicloay> гонконг прикольный город, только тесный
<andrex> Perth - австралия
<nicloay> перт... - ни разу даже не слышал...
<andrex> ну вот теперь знаешь)
<nicloay> andrex: ты  с автсралии?
<andrex> ага xD
<nicloay> andrex:  давно там живешь? китайцев и индусов много ?
<andrex> несчитал
<nicloay> andrex: ну по офису оглянись скажи примерную пропорцию :)
<andrex> вот  умора. яж сказал иркутск, ну он точно не в автралии, географию учить надо
<nicloay> =) ты сказал перт ! :)
<nicloay> не отнекивайся тут.. ишты "! :)
<andrex> часовые пояса просто одни
<sharikoff> nicloay, да с перта он
<sharikoff> говорю те
<nicloay> да точно с перта.. тут даже и спорить не очем. andrex, хорош нам голову морочить!
<andrex> а шарикофф с пекина)
<nicloay> ато sharikoff и забанить может пока другие админы спят )
<sharikoff> я добрый
<nicloay> sharikoff: добрый с перта, придет и так наваляет )))
<nicloay> а перт прикольный город.. видно что новый, не какаянить москва или питер с разными кривыми улицами - все расчерчено и размечено
<nicloay> домики маленькие... парочка небоскребов.. наверняка там даже паркова не так дорого как в сиднее стоит
<nicloay> надо ехать... andrex встретишь если че :) ?
<nicloay> не.. нах.. до гор далеко.. andrex все отменяется, я не приеду :)
<andrex> да зачем ехать, ты пишечком
<nicloay> как ЕЕеесус =)
<andrex> ага только валенки одеть незабудь, а то ноги замёрзнут по воде то топать
<nicloay> от куда пошла традиция некоторые сервисы ставить в папку /u01/app/blabla
<shenmue> где вот виндикаторы и эсфера?
<shenmue> обещали два года назад. еще umi о них говорила. а вместо этого получили юнити =(
<openvoid> граждане, подскажите как победить
<openvoid> иконка нетворкменеджера обычно показывает полное меню когда на неё кликаешь
<openvoid> а тут стало вдруг какое то сокращённое
<openvoid> не могу выбрать вайфай сеть
<openvoid> есть тока enable networking и enable wireless
<andrex> перезапусти  нм
<openvoid> перезагружался даже
<openvoid> блин, снял галку с enable wireless теперь оно и его не показывает
<openvoid> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/983583
<quadroarte> привет. Пробую поставить postgresql-devel_9.0.3-4.1_amd64, но он пишет ошибку, попытка перезаписать «/usr/pgsql/lib/libecpg.so», который уже имеется в пакете postgresql-libs 9.0.3-4.1, но если удалить пакет и поставить первый, то все установится. И так замкнутый круг. Ест
<quadroarte> dpkg -i --force-depends postgresql-devel_9.0.3-4.1_amd64.deb — не выходит
<andrex> quadroarte: а зачем тебе дев пакет то
<quadroarte> andrex в смысле зачем? установить нужно постгрес, в нее входит много пакетов, вот пару конфликтуют
<andrex> ну дев нужен для сборки, а так незачем он
<quadroarte> andrex да нету других вариантов, есть deb, есть rpm, в репозитариях нету, если только, кто то сам не делал. Исходников тоже. Максимум свежие исходники постгреса + патчи ( с которыми проблемы) а постгрес от 1с
<tagezi> всем привет
<tagezi> блин, такая панелька была красивая. взяли всё испортили (
<andrex> tagezi: где?
<tagezi> andrex: в юнити
<andrex> понятно
<andrex> ладн, покатил я домой)
<tagezi> ну, она у меня синенькая была, полупрозрачная, а тепеть сильно разбавленного молока
<tagezi> andrex: ночи )
<andrex> я ещё вернусь xD
<SergeyIT> tagezi, чего сломал?
<Scrimmer> всем утрецо
<Scrimmer> доброн
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, что то у тебя со слогом рано по утру плохо ;)
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да обновился я сегодня с утра, теперь цвет панельки другой )
<Scrimmer> )
<tagezi> Scrimmer: привет
<tagezi> и Ubuntu Tweak теперь непашет, правда это уже давненько стало
<tagezi> хотя он вообще стал на альфу больше похож теперь, чем на нормально работающее преложение
 * tagezi ушол искать настройки
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ты юнити 2д узаешь?
<SergeyIT> tagezi, давно в нее не заходил
<tagezi> SergeyIT: а что сейчас?
<SergeyIT> юнити3д
<Scrimmer> хм, у меня почему то слетел русский язык о_0
<Scrimmer> Ребят, как сделать русский интерфейс в убунте?
<Dalon> Scrimmer:  парамерты системы - язык системы (добавляем нужный)
<Dalon> не успел :(
<tagezi> незнаю что я делаю не правильно, но настройки цвета лаунчера остаються только до перезагрузки
<SergeyIT> tagezi, а зачем другой цвет нужен?
<tagezi> молочный не удобен если открываешь на белой странице
<tagezi> нифига вообще не видно
<tagezi> я дашу вернул его цвет, лаунцер просто непрозрачным выставил
<SergeyIT> меня все по-дефолту устраивает )
<tagezi> вроде нормально, но кастыль кастыльный однозначно, экран мигает цветами если с панели в даш лезешь
<tagezi> я обоинку юзаю )
<tagezi> а она автоматом меняет цвет панели и даша )
<tagezi> блин.. не панели а лаунчера
<skai-falkorr> Только сегодня поставил Ubuntu, всел за ней по руководству на форуме установил Вайн. Поздно понял что это последняя версия, и не найдя как его удалить, рушил что быстрее будет переустановить Ubuntu.
<skai-falkorr> оужас, да?
<tagezi> эм
<tagezi> оужас, это когда блины остыли пока ты алгоритм допиливал
<tagezi> а это просто в топку паравоза, что бы польза была
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: нее. это не ужас, а дискомфорт
<skai-falkorr> а это в топку страшно кидать, ибо сломается
<skai-falkorr> называется зарегался на форуме, чтобы вики редактировать можно было.и решил глянуть, что пишут.
<skai-falkorr> не нашел как удалить - решил переустановить с форматированием
<tagezi> жесть..
<skai-falkorr> как форум был не нужен, так и остался
<Evilkiss> Всем салют!
<tagezi> но это нормально, на самом деле.. популятность системы привлекает людей которым аналоговый телефон то страшно давать
<tagezi> они думают что будет как в винде, нажал кнопульку и всё заглючило в ту сторону которую примерно и хотел
<Evilkiss> есть проблема...может кто-нибудь сталкивался? Короче, установил себе скайп в линукс, почему-то отсылает в разных фонтах сообщения
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: мой друг любил использоать присказку про стеклянный фалический символ, его поломку и режушие раны, наносимые самому себе в процессе
<skai-falkorr> Evilkiss: <140 кб лекции о ненужности скайпа>
<skai-falkorr> Evilkiss: а в настройках внешнего вида копался?
<Evilkiss> по-русски отсылает вообще-то не понятно как, буквы прыгают, а когда пишешь латиницей..совсем другой фонт...и буквы ровные
<skai-falkorr> Evilkiss: намекаю. если у фонта нет кирилических символов - используют стандартные (хреновые).
<Evilkiss> вот, я удивлюсь, вот пишу сюда, тут буквы ровные
<skai-falkorr> Evilkiss: так что смени фонт на корректный
<Evilkiss> skai-falkorr: думаете?
<tagezi> у меня скайп из репов, всё что сделал ввёл логин и пароль.. всё остальное само заработало
<Evilkiss> а какой из них менять? а то тут столько выборов
<Evilkiss> так я и сам установил его через software center
<Evilkiss> skai-falkorr: Так, больше удивляюсь тому, что тут используется тот же фонт, буквы выгледят также, но хоть примые, а там прыгают
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: у тебя гш стоит или юнити3д?
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: ессесно юнити. гш кака
<Evilkiss> skai-falkorr: Вот попробывал изменить фонт на другой, тут в pidgin буквы сразу изменились, а в скайпе вообще ни каких изменений не произошло
<SergeyIT> а я гш и не видел )
<skai-falkorr> Evilkiss: после слов "выгледят", "пробывал" от меня помощи не жди
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: это страшно
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: это как на 25" мониторе выставить разрешение 640*480
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, то есть смотреть только сидя на горшке? )
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: коршок лопнет. тут б титановый сортир
<tagezi> )))
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: у меня настройки лаунчера сбрасываются.. конкретно настройки цвета
<tagezi> началось после сегодняшней обновы и перезагрузки
<skai-falkorr> погодь.я седня не обновлялся еще
<skai-falkorr>  - Reduced number of calls to ResultViewGrid::QueueDraw
<skai-falkorr>     - Reduced number of calls to BGHash::RefreshColor
<skai-falkorr>     - Fix UnityViewWindow background when blur is disabled
<skai-falkorr> возможно чтото из них
<tagezi> прикольно исправили )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, они опрос проводят - "кто меняет цвета в убунту", отпишись в баг репорте...
<Evilkiss> skai-falkorr: какой ты злой, вообще-то я не русский...
<Evilkiss> Ладно, если тут люди более добрые, кто сможет мне помочь?
<Kyshtynbai> а что, пацаны, кто дьяблу три пробовл ставить на никсы?
<tagezi> Evilkiss: вообще тут все добрые ) и skai-falkorr один из самых добрых )
<tagezi> Evilkiss: скинь скрин, я хоть гляну как выглядит корявости
<Evilkiss> tagezi: Заметно, допустил ошибки в тексте, сразу "не жди помощи"...
<tagezi> Evilkiss: я тебя скрин просил, а не приператься )
<tagezi> это свободное сообщество, и большенство людей вообще сидят на работе и работают, а помогаю тут вместо перекуров
<tagezi> и я не видел новости о разорении гугла
<Evilkiss> tagezi: так, не смотрел, что ты мне писал до этого...пытаюсь сейчас сделать скрин
 * skai-falkorr ударил tagezi по затылку
<tagezi> Evilkiss: это пробовал? sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Evilkiss> tagezi: нет, конечно.... а что это?
<tagezi> установка фрифтов
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: а смысл?скайп то не в винце же
<tagezi> а скайп разве не этими шрифтами пользуется?
<tagezi> я то вообще в скайпе камеру юзаю, мне шрифты как-то неочем )
<Evilkiss> tagezi: короче, как скрин послать, не получается у меня...:(
<Scrimmer> itmages.ru
<Evilkiss> tagezi: пытался, копи-пасте туда текст всунуть, то он сразу там нормальный...
<tagezi> http://itmages.ru/   сюда грузишь скрин , а в чат ссылку
 * tagezi думает: "как всё запущено"
<Evilkiss> Scrimmer: спасибо
<Scrimmer> да пжлста
<Evilkiss> tagezi: http://itmages.ru/image/view/528146/541ac6cd
<Evilkiss> tagezi: видешь разнитцу?
 * skai-falkorr борется с желанием убиватьрасчленятьКРОВЬКИШКИРАЗЗВЕЗДОРАСИЛО
<Scrimmer> скай?)
<tagezi> Evilkiss: да, вижу что всё коряво
<tagezi> Evilkiss: у тебя убунту 12.04 с юнити,да?
<only_you> а лубунта 12.04 няшка
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: выпей кофию ) артусу это помогает успокоиться )
<Evilkiss> tagezi: вообще-то у меня mint 13, который построен на ubuntu 12.04
 * rapidsp разделяет желание ская
<Onkeltem> Привет
<Onkeltem> Посоветуйте плз какой-нить несложный монитор траффика по _приложениям_
<tagezi> Evilkiss: а, ну тогда тебе не сюда )
<Evilkiss> tagezi: А чё так? он же на системе ubuntu 12.04 ведь...вот ещё хотел спросить, как тут найти комнату linux mint? Как их вообще искать?
<Evilkiss> tagezi: когда знаешь название комнаты - это легко, а вот когда не знаешь, существует такая или нет?
<andrex>  /msg alis list *linuxmint*
<Evilkiss> andrex: спасибо
<tagezi> Evilkiss: а что ты тогда не задаёшь вопрост Линуксу сразу? ведь убунту построена на linux ядре
<Evilkiss> andrex: быстро пробежавшись, заметил, что на русском там нету...обидно
<tagezi> у них форум наверное есть )
<andrex>  а на руском оно ненужно никому
<Evilkiss> andrex: гы
<andrex> у них гдето в интернетах сайт и форум русский есть
<Evilkiss> andrex: спасибо, будем искать
<skai-falkorr> ююююху
<skai-falkorr> свежий simons cat вышел
<skai-falkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/05/25/removed/
<skai-falkorr> ух ты:)гугл расскажет, где скачать варезу
<chapt> а зачем она тебе?
<skai-falkorr> кто она?
<skai-falkorr> варез - он. гугл - он.
<chapt> он
<chapt> варез
<skai-falkorr> мне нафиг не надо.
<skai-falkorr> кстати в детстве (лет так 13 назад) я думал, что варез - это жанр игр:)интернета у меня тогда не было.а журналы были:)
<tagezi> чото тихо
<tagezi> вечером наверное буря будет)
<Scrimmer> тсс
<baronos> вот как то так будет отображатся в превью приложения http://goo.gl/zIgEU :D
<tagezi> эт гш?
<baronos> угу, тему кручу под себя
<baronos> убрал справа фильтр приложений
<tagezi> ясно
<tagezi> а я вот всё больше смотрю в сторону опенбокс... покашиваю глазками, так сказать
<tagezi> слава богу времени разбираться нет )
<sharikoff> праильна смотришь
<sharikoff> поддерживаю
<tagezi> да тут, я смотрю, одни сектанты )))
<only_you> опенбокс наше все
<umren> baronos видимо разработчикам гш в детстве не купили айфоны? судя по скрину
<baronos> umren: это я подправил, убрал фильтр приложений, так как я им не пользуюсь. и причем тут айфон?
<mortuary> umren, нет, просто они на MIUI сидят
<umren> baronos: айфон 2007 год - http://bit.ly/LMC3YM твой гш наши дни - http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61252137/Снимок%20экрана%20от%202012-05-25%2018%3A28%3A21.png
<mortuary> baronos, зато у меня тема значков такая же)
<umren> сходств нет?
<baronos> и что? у меня и дройд примерно выглядит https://www.dropbox.com/s/s4troc9uzh3klsp/screenshot-2012-05-24-16%3A52%3A20.png
<mortuary> а сходство заключается в форме значков?)
<skai-falkorr> baronos:  ну так и дройда гномощелеразрабам тож никто не дарил
<baronos> все это один стандарт, то же самое, когда все разработчики антивирусов под один интерфейс свои продукты стилизировали.
<tagezi> )
<skai-falkorr> ага.стандарт мобильных уцтройстцтвт
<tagezi> baronos: ненадо тут про антивири загонять.. у меня клам совсем по другому выглядит )
<baronos> и кто такой клам? и кто такие аваст дрвеб и каспер, у всех один стандарт ифейса.
<skai-falkorr> ага.стандарт называется: как душа положит
<tagezi> baronos: незнаю.. clam гдето там шустрит в дебрях памяти и процесрного времени, я его даже не наблюдаю, если специально не начну вылавливать, а каспер вечно суёт свою морду
<umren> baronos стандарт имени эппл?
<umren> а кстати в дефольтном андроиде всей этой фигни нет
<baronos> а почему бы и нет? если народ считет, что это удобно, почемы бы и не сделать так как всем нравится?
<baronos> фанатики такие фанатики!
<umren> ага, гш это тааак удобно
<tagezi> я же говорю.. тут полно сектантов ))
<baronos> не нравится не пользуйся, ни кто не пытается навязать или заставить!
<skai-falkorr> http://goo.gl/8jt1c
<[Raiden]> http://img13.nnm.ru/8/8/0/f/6/89ae36e063909618bd0e29eb7a0.jpg
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: эт не иммигрант. эт турист.на охоту приехал
<Kyshtynbai> а где у нас такое метро клевое с ручками? в Нерезиновой такого нет
<skai-falkorr> питер?ебург?или зауралье
<[Raiden]> может не у нас
<skai-falkorr> а скорее сшп
<Kyshtynbai> да больно вагон советский
<tagezi> ну вогон питерский.. такие вогоны в питере катаются и в самаре
<skai-falkorr> а чтото я забыл, что квины пели про толстожопых женщин
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: вогоны - это раса бюрократов из "автостопом по галактике"
<Kyshtynbai> fat bottomed girls will be riding today
<Kyshtynbai> bycicle же)
<skai-falkorr> агай
<Kyshtynbai> в смысел байсикл. бог его знает как он пишется)
<skai-falkorr> лисапед он пишется
<Kyshtynbai> угу
<skai-falkorr> а вот эта bicycle race песня мне всегда напоминает о Golden Boy
<Kyshtynbai> у них клип был годный, с голыми велосипедистками)
<skai-falkorr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wT1YstSDMk0
 * Kyshtynbai ушел смотреть люди в чёрном 3
<skai-falkorr> вот годный клип на эту песню:)
<sharikoff> skai-falkorr: грина на тебя нету
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: он че против квинов?
<sharikoff> он как бы не против
<sharikoff> но я точно знаю проти чего он
<[Raiden]> а их разьве три? когда вышло?
<skai-falkorr> хихик
<sharikoff> *против =)
 * skai-falkorr покраснел
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: дык ты трейлеров и плача труЪ чернолюдных не слышал?
<skai-falkorr> я в ребут
<[Raiden]> когда он вышел?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: в кино вроде идет
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/polls/polls/7678664
<falkorr> [Raiden]: какого паровозика тут происходит?
<[Raiden]> ?
<falkorr> [Raiden]: канешн скидка на то, что это ливцд, но почему кеды занимают всего 300 метров в памяти?
<[Raiden]> а сколько надо?
<falkorr> ну они всегда начинали с 700
<[Raiden]> у меня 32бит версия в виртуалке так же занимает, не лайв. После тюнингда примерно 276
<[Raiden]> ну не знаю
<[Raiden]> 64 бит версия ест примерно 700, не кде , вся система
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а почему у тебя 32бит стоят?
<falkorr> ну а они сча на уровне юнити жрут
<falkorr> почему они не жрут всю мою память?!
<falkorr> я им не верю
<[Raiden]> в моем процессоре нету интел вт, поэтому могу эмулировать толлько 32бит
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Кеды ведут в счете ))))  www.linux.org.ru/polls/polls/7678664
<falkorr> они сейчас сломаются нафиг
<tagezi> хм.. а я думал что это зависит от шины и количества ядер
<falkorr> tagezi: не.от процессора. поддерживает он или нет
<artus> Nor8, http://habrahabr.ru/post/144274/ сливают даже гному
<[Raiden]> если будет пускать софт, то кде будет тяжелее всеравно, например окуляр тяжелее чем евинце,  гвенвиев тяжелее чем еог. Правда и функциона различен.
<[Raiden]> *если будешь
<Nor8>  artus: Так значт врет ЛОР? ))))
<falkorr> таааак
<falkorr> у кого есть кеды на живой системе со штеудом?
<artus> Nor8, и судя что проголосовало  3807  на хабре супротив горстки лороведов, то как бе
<[Raiden]> на лоре просто тусут люди с разными дистрами, а на хабре только владельцы дуалбута виндовс\убунту
<[Raiden]> :)
<Nor8>  [Raiden]:  У тебя же вроде проц не старый.
<[Raiden]> е4600
<[Raiden]> обрезок от первых корок
<[Raiden]> 4 года +-
<tagezi> а i3 поддерживает 64 бита?
<Nor8> [Raiden] Мда... вт нет на самом деле
<Nor8> [Raiden] Вообщк како то обрезок странный. )))
<[v-8]_jupiter> Что за прикол. В kde 4.8.3   в скайп не копируется текст( в том жк unity все норм
<[v-8]_jupiter> хотя из скайпа копируется
<artus> кде против скайпа :D
<[v-8]_jupiter> кстати какой почтовый клиент выбрать?
<umren> gmail
<[v-8]_jupiter> не web
<[Raiden]> ну там была целая линейка были ещё е2ххх
<_d4vid> thunderbird
<[Raiden]> у меня тоже громоптица
<Nor8> Кто помнит, есть в виртуалбоксе преднастройки для запуска андроида или не прикрутили еще?
<Nor8> Thunderbird, другой альтернативы нет
<_d4vid> opera как почтовый клиент
<[Raiden]> это тоже нормальынй вариант. Я долго пользовался
<falkorr> не ну это точно заговор
<falkorr> о.я знаю, почему мне кеды не кажутся отвратительными сейчас
<falkorr> я ж ac/dc слушаю сча
<tagezi> )))
<[Raiden]> who made who
<umren> когда сектор газа включаешь, то и гном шел - конфетка
<_d4vid> лол
<tagezi> =D
<Nor8> umren: Угу, и пол литра выпиваешь )))
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbCyfrWgLiQ
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Я представляю, что слушают пользователи гнома 3-его )))
<_d4vid> не люблю я их
<falkorr> baronos: выдай нам
<[Raiden]> Nor8: наверное это http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=725CDjq2mNQ :) (осторожно с матом)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну не знаю, не знаю, поклонники этого коллектива вряд ли вообще знают, что такое линукс. А может даже и про компьютер знают немного. )))
<[v-8]_jupiter> Так на канеле все больше и больше kde пользователей
<tagezi> [v-8]_jupiter: ты и [Raiden] ?
<Nor8> )))
<[Raiden]> зато там тоже идут... Пылающей тропой
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Там пусть идут, их послали видимо )))
<_d4vid> мутины не лучше)
<skai-falkorr> а юнити все равно тортее
<skai-falkorr> даж без музыки
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> лаунчер пусть починят
<_d4vid> у меня всё ок и с лаунчером
<skai-falkorr> умвр
<baronos> skai-falkorr: че то типа такого http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fv5_X_Y5D-0&feature=relmfu
<skai-falkorr> ясня почему тебе гном нравится
<tagezi> _d4vid: а у меня после сегодняшней обновы слетает его раскраска
<_d4vid> хм
<_d4vid> значит не повезло
<tagezi> незнаю.. но "вырви глаз", и "нифига не вижу" мне както не очень нравиться
<skai-falkorr> скрин
<tagezi> блин, потом.. к ночи ближе.. реферат сделаю перезагружусь покажу как после перезагрузки всё это выглядит
<tagezi> хотя ладно.. щас посмотрим
<tagezi> http://itmages.ru/image/view/528468/0b38b845
<tagezi> вот так оно выглядело ещё сегодня утром до обновы
<tagezi> http://itmages.ru/image/view/528474/698991ad
<tagezi> а вот так вот теперь.. я убрал прозрачность, потому что молочный полупрозрачный вообще невыносим
<skai-falkorr> перевыбери картинку. мож недоподхватил
<skai-falkorr> хотя у мну после обновы все осталось как прежде
<tagezi> http://itmages.ru/image/view/528475/057ce499
<tagezi> это после смены обойки
<tagezi> потом после перезагрузки всё меняется назад
<tagezi> только даш нормально вернулся
<skai-falkorr> зайди в ccsm и посмотри параметры цвета ланчера
<skai-falkorr> мож сбились
<tagezi> сейчас попробуем
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=TfxOapBZ3bg#t=129s
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: в него вселился марти макфлай
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> точно
<skai-falkorr> кстать представить, чтоб сча звезды вышли в таких трикошках, шортельских трусселях и рубашке на свой концерт...
<skai-falkorr> невозможно
<_d4vid> они выходят голыми)
<[Raiden]> ну да, раньше было всё проще
<skai-falkorr> а сейчас надо, чтобы ШОУ
<skai-falkorr> сейчас тупо музыка уже не прикалывает никого
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: угу, спасибо
<tagezi> странно что они автоматом не подхватываются
<skai-falkorr> ну сбились настройки.мало ли
<tagezi> бывает.. только выглядит это странно если чество.. и не критично вроде, но глаз ломает
<tagezi> честно*
<Nor8> skai-falkorr:  Так то не музыка, то попса ))))
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: назвать слипкнот попсой - это сильно
<Nor8> skai-falkorr:  Ну и музыкой его трудновато назвать )))
<skai-falkorr> да ладно
<skai-falkorr> очень мелодично же
<Nor8> Хотя вроде играют на музыкальных инструментах ))))
<skai-falkorr> ну да.и играют отлично
<Nor8> Дело вкуса.
<skai-falkorr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wws7mnMewPw&ob=av2n
<skai-falkorr> ну чем не мелодично
<skai-falkorr> я рос на такой музыке:)поэтому я вырос добрый и толерантный
<skai-falkorr> кстать там свидетельство на ютюбе, что интернет спасает жизни людей
<skai-falkorr> коммент о том, что джастин бибер лучше. скажи это человек не по инету, а в толпе фанатов слипкнота - его бы ничто не спасло.а вот в инете он в безопасности
<[Raiden]> такой метал я не очень люблю. Он слишком резкий и гурбый чтоли. Трэш в общем )
<Nor8> Ну да, в комментах написали. Посмотрел мол ваш клип, передумал  умирать, у вас как в аду страшно. Спасибо за наглядный пример.  :-D
<skai-falkorr> нуууу в этом и его смысл. этож ню метал
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7kJRGPgvRQ&ob=av3e
<skai-falkorr> хош чего мелодичней - мелодик дет или нью вейв
<Nor8> Обратился к Богу, перестал слушать хэви-метал O:-)
<skai-falkorr> комменты на ютюбе всегда были годными:)жаль, что годных все меньше и меньше
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Опять финские язычники детектед ))))
<[Raiden]> язычники явно весеелее христиан
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> че, язычниками померяемся?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Это только они так думают :-D
<skai-falkorr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vx8y5qBo4QQ
<[Raiden]> когда религии обожествляли природу... Ветер, солнце, деревья. - это можно было пощупать. Что же касается творца христиан , то это либо кусочки кем-то недопонятого старого мифа либо вообще виртуальное создание, вымысел.
<[Raiden]> сорь если что
<skai-falkorr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEdXXp5oay8
<[Raiden]> тоже самое можно сказать и про все остальные авраамические (богоявленные) религии. Их бог так велик, что является каким-то оборванцам втихаря в пустыне. И больше никому.
<[Raiden]> ой, кажется офтопик )
<skai-falkorr> ай и пофиг
<skai-falkorr> все равно молчат
<skai-falkorr> жги
<_d4vid> :)
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну так "оборванцы" не кде пользуются, то есть ум за разум у них не зашел )))0
<Nor8> Потому и говорит им Он через куст горящий )))) А не через ППА последних кед )))0
<[Raiden]> это сложно проверить.
<Nor8> Так в это верить нужно, потому и называют верой испокон )))
<[Raiden]> уж лучше ппа, чем говорящий горящий куст
<[Raiden]> И опять же, религий много. Если бы мир был устроен по ним ,т на небе было бы перенаселение.
<[Raiden]> а в реале там только те , кто летает на союзах на мкс
<[Raiden]> и всё
<skai-falkorr> нуу не все
<Nor8> )))
<skai-falkorr> учитвая тервер и размер примерно в 100 лярдов световых - там точно обязаны быть еще ктото
<skai-falkorr> просто опять таки 100 лярдов сферы выдают нам, что вероятность встречи ноль целых. хрен десятых
<Nor8> Тихо, не говри Райдену про размеры вселенной, он зависнет ))))
<[Raiden]> Есть ещё секты\люди котоыре пробуют синтезировать разыне религии, гворя, что все они ведут в одно место. но так же это может озночать: верьте в любую, всеравно это не важно.
<_d4vid> христианство было когда то сектой
<tagezi> оно и сейчас секта
<tagezi> и ведут они себя как сектанты
<tagezi> в большинстве
 * tagezi заткнулся )
<skai-falkorr> вернее около 80 лярдов в радиусе сферы
<[Raiden]> Nor8: я то ладно, главное что бы христиане не зависли. От её размеров :) Ведь по билии бог сделал землю и всё для людей. Но сейчас мы знаем, что бог нас выселил в  1 из поясов заурядной галактики, которых миллиарды
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> И даже то что вселенная одна - вопрос сомнительный
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну тут 11 измерений в ней
<_d4vid> кто такой бог? я незнаю такого
<[Raiden]> ог хочет Вам счастья - это бесспорно.  - Пишет какой-то верующий  (фраза с гугла). Съездите в любую больницу, в какой-нить отдел реанимации например
<[Raiden]> там столько счастья
<skai-falkorr> 26 вернее
<skai-falkorr> опять путаю
<skai-falkorr> короче от 10 до 26
<skai-falkorr> смотря в какую теорию вы верите
<skai-falkorr> притом теория супергравитации вообще использует параллельную вселенную как оплот мыслегона
<Nor8> Пока в глубокий космос человечество не слетает, все эти теории стоят не больше той дозы лсд, которую принял ученый :-D
<Nor8> ЧТо то, конечно, можно с Земли увидеть, но далеко не факт, что именно так оно и есть или было.
<[Raiden]> я думаю что могла быть первопричина всего этого, но она возможно не здесь, как человек сделавший аквариум не сидит в аквариуме
<[Raiden]> но это отличная от христиан идея
<[Raiden]> я думаю
<Nor8> Она Вездесуща, Причина эта. В Библии написано. )))
<[Raiden]> завтра подожгу кусты и проверю
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты наверное плохо знаком с философией )
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: не забудь, что это должны быть кусты пустынной марихуаны.и ты должен подышать дымом
<[Raiden]> может быть.
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: философия и софистика сиречь две большие разницы
<skai-falkorr> религию можно спокойно отнести к софистике
<[Raiden]> tagezi: какой философской системе моя мысл ьпротиворечит? :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> хм thunderbird винт мучает ппц
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: осиль уже гугловебморду
<skai-falkorr> или html5 app для хромыча
<tagezi> [Raiden]: идее Бога )) если брать твоё сравнение, то лучше сравнивать его с кустом, который сам себя творит, и все части его составляют его целое )
<[v-8]_jupiter> skai-falkorr: та ею и пользуюсь
<[Raiden]> фишка в том, что мы многое не знаем, ни что такое время, ни что такое пространство. есть некоторые теории и только. Может быть это вообще не та система, где можно говорить о какой-то причине её появления
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: и нафига тандер запустил
<[v-8]_jupiter> хотел что бы всплывающие уведомления были , а то постоянно заглядывать в почту не охота
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ну тут я должен спросить какой идее бога.
<[Raiden]> христианской конечно да
<skai-falkorr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_09wFxoaeQ&ob=av3e
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: дык.есть же у хрома и уведомляторы с всплывающими уведомлениями
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: а вообще поставь утилитку одну
<skai-falkorr> сча название вспомню
<tagezi> [Raiden]: Бог - это термин, который описывает абстрактную вещь
<tagezi> если ты его используешь, то должен его использовать правильно
<[Raiden]> бог это название некое сущности, которая либо создала что-то либ овсем этим управляет
<[Raiden]> только, не во всех религиях одинаково
<skai-falkorr> http://chuchiperriman.github.com/cloud-services-notifications/
<tagezi> но это не значит что она отлична от своего творения
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: от ее поставь
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: интегрируется с конвертиком
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: работает с почтой, гуглоридером, и прочими плюшками
<[Raiden]> tagezi: если ты признаеш ьчто бог не отличен от творения, то ты по сути считаешь богом природу ) А это значит что ты скорее всего еретик и язычник с точки зрения христианина
<[Raiden]> ))
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: утилита спасае полностью.уведомления всплывающие и звуковые, возможность открыть в браузере и прочее
<[Raiden]> tagezi: а кто говорит что он не может быть отличен? если ты сделал пельмени и потом их кто-то ест, он ест тебя?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: насамом деле, вот в кде ты реально силён... а про бога, я думаю тут не правильно спорить.. если хочешь узнать как христиане воспринимают бога, то почитай хоть что-нибудь
<[Raiden]> или ты отличен от своего творения?
<tagezi> например, Антония Сурожского или Аву Дорофея
<[Raiden]> Тяжелый случай. Сначала про философию, а потом всё свелось к тому, что что бы понять идею бога, я должен читать христиан.
<tagezi> [Raiden]:  и ты сейчас расуждаешь о димеургах
<[Raiden]> их конечно читать много, но ест ь1 ньюанс
<[Raiden]> точнее вопрос
<[Raiden]> почему их?
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: возможность экзека сторонней команды при экшене даж есть
<tagezi> или в христианской традиции о гениях или ангелах )
<[Raiden]> идея бога есть не только у них и задолго до них
<tagezi> [Raiden]: потому что они доходчивым языком объясняли сложные абстрактные термины, и приняты христианами как учителя
<[Raiden]> поэтому я рассматриваю христианскию идею как 1 из частных случаев. А не как данность и что-то единственное
<Nor8> skai-falkorr: К этому синку все можно прикрутить или только определнные сервисы?
<[Raiden]> tagezi: естественно в каждой релдигии есть люди котоыре приняты как учителя ))
<[Raiden]> лол
<[Raiden]> и это ни о чем не говорит
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: гмыло и гридер в нем патернами забит. плюс любой другой мыл по поп3 или имап, любой рандомный рсс, твиттер, идентика
<tagezi> [Raiden]: если ты говоришь о боге, как о личном понимании, тогда не используй примеров из других религий
<tagezi> так и говори "я понимаю бога"
<[Raiden]> tagezi: почему я не могу?
<tagezi> не ну почему, можешь конечно )
<[Raiden]> И кстати, я так и говорю. Можеш ьперечитать
<[Raiden]> [21:35:45] [[Raiden]]я думаю что могла быть первопричина всего этого, но она возможно не здесь, как человек сделавший аквариум не сидит в аквариуме
<[Raiden]> И ещё. Если ты хочешь говорит ьо боге, то советую прочитать источники отличные от христианских. Ну просто что бы быт ьв немного в курсе.
<tagezi> да, ты прав )
<Onkeltem> Так, что здесь происходит?
<Onkeltem> Религия зло
<skai-falkorr> Onkeltem: религия вс язычество вс наука
<tagezi> да, религия зло )
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: ну как?
<Nor8> Да пок ане прикручмвал
<Onkeltem> Император сказал зло, значит зло. И никаких демонов нет, и ангелов тоже. Есть только реальность, варп, и хаос.
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: судя по местной публике, атеизм выходит из моды.
<Onkeltem> WAAAAGH!
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: уведомления как в трее, так и в индикатор месседже
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: пароль в кейринге, в бейс64 или плейнтекстом хранить - выбираешь сам
<skai-falkorr> уведомления и прочее тож
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: тогда я голосую за науку :)
<[Raiden]> термин бог кстати в нашем языке применяется глобально. Например... Аллах - бог , Иегова - бог, Зевс с Марсом - тоже боги.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а есть еще бог - Бог
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну как если бы собаку назвали Собака
<[Raiden]> Только свидетелям иеговы не говори
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> а у иудеев нет ада
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: кстати, несколько раз с ними общался, такие все из себя добрые. Ну правда, такие душки.
<skai-falkorr> у них вместо этого изжога
<skai-falkorr> Onkeltem: хаббологи добрее
<[Raiden]> да, там есть мир мертвых в который попадают все умершие
<skai-falkorr> тьху.
<[Raiden]> ада нет
<skai-falkorr> то есть сайентологи
 * skai-falkorr любит второй фоллаут
 * Onkeltem уважает космодесантников
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: ну как?
<[Raiden]> если бы человечество сгенерил 1 религию, было бы проще
<[Raiden]> ну , проще в плане веры
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: дак и с одним царем в кремле тож проще. но жизнь няшнее не становится
<Onkeltem> Меня вот волнует почему до сих пор не сделали нормальные боевые доспехи для бойцов
<Wizard> http://img1.demotywatoryfb.pl/uploads/201204/1334924585_by_tds1974_500.jpg
<[Raiden]> а так... можешь пить и гулять, потом покаяться и попаст ьв христианский рай, а можешь не гулять и не пить, но зато потом в исламском раю будет пойло и девки. И таких вариантов ещё масса ))
<Onkeltem> гораздо научнее загадка
<Wizard> "А тен, что тут делает?"
<Onkeltem> Wizard: отличная картинка :)
<Wizard> ;Р
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: исламский рай - это ад
<Onkeltem> Кстаит, Explorer - всё. Пруф: http://tinyurl.com/7vxpqfe
<skai-falkorr> 77 гурий девственниц
<skai-falkorr> и каждый день они снова девственницы
<skai-falkorr> а ты каждый день дефлоратором работай
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: да уж...
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: так они на кулдауне просто
<[Raiden]> ну видимо кому как, или может быт ьу масульман повышаются соотв скилиы ,при попадании в рай
<[Raiden]> скилы*
<Wizard> Onkeltem: старые ;щ
<Wizard> ;Щ
<Wizard> ;]
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: после твоего описания ... Это ужасно :) Хотя альтернатива - ихний ад, ещё хуже. Так что , на случай если они правы, готовься.
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> кстати , не слышали об акции в германии? кто-то там раздавал кораны немцам, что бы те не попали в ад.
<[Raiden]> короче, если вы стремитесь в 1 из религий попасть в рай, то во всех остальны или как минимум в 50% других, вы автоматом попадаете в ад
<[Raiden]> есть правда одно утешение
<[Raiden]> можено надеяться что именно твой выбор настоящий.
<[Raiden]> ну или вообще морочить себе голову чем-нить другим
<skai-falkorr> а в рай попадут мормоны
<skai-falkorr> так в сауз парке было
<skai-falkorr> http://www.youtube.com/rockinrio?feature=inp-lt-ror
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> не дослушал, уши устали
<skai-falkorr> сепультура
<skai-falkorr> хрень редкостная
<skai-falkorr> через 4.5 часа металлика
<skai-falkorr> через 1.5 часа эванесенс
<skai-falkorr> завтра лимп бизкит будут
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfAtqCTs39A&feature=related - мне вот этот трек металлики 1 время очень нарвился, без слов. Много раз слушал
<[Raiden]> а вообще лучше повер какой-нить, мелодичней )
<[Raiden]> чего-нить типа такого http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oDXRo78rtY
<The_BROS> Как установить в Убунту программу из tar.bz2 архива?
<skai-falkorr> никогда не думал, что в сепультуре негр есть
<skai-falkorr> !build
<ubuntuhelp> Как компилировать? Инфа сдесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/programs_installation и на анг. тут https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware ps: !compile
<[Raiden]> The_BROS: бывает что в архиве бинарники, тогда просто копируешь. В общем ньюансы есть,  tar.bz2 просто архив как зип или рар
<skai-falkorr> примерно 800 килобит трафика идет с концерта
<skai-falkorr> всего
<skai-falkorr> сегодня GeekPrideDay
<[Raiden]> вот ещё у мастерплана неплохой трек, на этом я прекращаю офтоп ) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdy6MW3YMW4
<Nor8>  skai-falkorr: Ты с GeekPride поосторожнее, а то сегодня один из актеров BigBangTHeory признался, что он совсем плохой ))) Будет там тебе прайд ботанов )))))
<Scrimmer> Вечер добрый господа.
<Scrimmer> У меня к вам вопрос, милейшие, - как у Вас дела?
<[Raiden]> а почему вы спрашиваете? (с)
<skai-falkorr> а потцчиму ви спгашиваете?
<Nor8> ))
<only_you> таки прекрасно
<tagezi> он наверное хочет про установку вов на линуху спросить, вод и подкатывает )
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<baronos> тыщ
<Nor8> ку
<shenmue> Центр приложений Ubuntu получил поддержку видео.
<shenmue> а боше никаких новостей
<shenmue> [Raiden]  запили что нибуть про гном. а то скучна =9
<Nor8> shenmue: Играет видео теперь центр или что?
<shenmue> baronos что там про ргба в гномке слышно?
<[Raiden]> Ну... Я хочу что бюы у них получилась гном ос, как они и планировали. И что бы это отпочковалось из моих линуксов, куда подальше.
<shenmue> Nor8 центр скоро сам будет все делать вместо юзверя на компе. так что от главной проблемы на линуксе ( от пользователя) скоро избавяться
<shenmue> [Raiden] кедеры то же свою ос какую то мутили
<Nor8> ТОрмозить он меньше стал? ))))
<Scrimmer> tagezi: пыщь, я уже все запустил)
<Scrimmer> и вообще, я не игрок, не пали меня
<shenmue> Nor8 не знаю. в мяте свой центр приложений.
<[Raiden]> у гнома скоро может появиться конкурент. интел выпустила сборку х86 андройда
<baronos> shenmue: http://goo.gl/XHLsC Hinting и antialiasing вроде как, а вот я тему кручу под себя http://goo.gl/kxc3t :)
<[Raiden]> там тоже можно скорее всег оубдет чатиться и смотреть веб
<[Raiden]> а большего гном-юзерам и не надо
<[Raiden]> хихи
<shenmue> baronos а ргба то7 прозрачность угде?
<[Raiden]> по заказу shenmue )
 * shenmue ударил [Raiden] ржавой секирой ужоса
<shenmue> по заказу gnome.org
<baronos> shenmue: ааа, прозрачность то, ну это темы надо "кодить" :D
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: слабак
 * skai-falkorr ударил [Raiden] чугуниевой сковородкой отчаяния
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: учись:-Р
<shenmue> у меня уранивоя сковорода есть  :p  но ей бить тока особо одаренных
<Nor8> )))
<skai-falkorr> фе
<skai-falkorr> ураний есть у кого угожно
<skai-falkorr> а ты чугуний найди
<skai-falkorr> ураний - попса
<shenmue> почему есть берилий но нет давалия? =)))
<shenmue> баронос ответил что есть возмулий
<Nor8>  Вы нам тут еще стринги ловкости начните демонстрировать ))))
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: какие стринги:)только страноп, только хардкор
<skai-falkorr> Onkeltem: тож смотришь?
<shenmue> мы вот щас много интересног оузнали о скае =)
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: у меня он встроенный:)из качественной кожи:)
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: девушкам нравится:)
<skai-falkorr> через полчаса концерт эванесенс
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: где показывать будут? )
<skai-falkorr> http://www.youtube.com/rockinrio?feature=inp-lt-ror
<skai-falkorr> тут
<shenmue> у мну сериал
<shenmue> и вообще найтвиш наше всё
<tagezi> у меня звук запинается (
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: скорости не хватат?
<tagezi> скорее всего просто комп глючит
<[Raiden]> Попалось тут...
<[Raiden]> «Я хочу попасть в ад, а не в рай. Там я смогу наслаждаться обществом пап, королей и герцогов, тогда как рай населен одними нищими, монахами и апостолами»
<[Raiden]> (с) Макиавелли
<tagezi> ага, проц грузиться под зовязку
<[Raiden]> посмотри чем, если гном то лучше htop, а то местный смотрельщик процессов выжрет остатки проца
<SergeyIT> ку
<tagezi> ку
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: а можно не через браузен смотреть?
<SergeyIT> а новой оси инстолер записал
<SergeyIT> * я
<tagezi> какой новой?
<SergeyIT> freedos
<skai-falkorr> ну эт флеш, детка
<skai-falkorr> тут могут и вломить процессору
<SergeyIT> надоело всё
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: у тя хром?
<SergeyIT> он хром и одноглаз
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: посмотри концерт лучше
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: угу
<tagezi> грузит проз на 60%.. в итоге проц занят весь
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: chrome://gpu
<skai-falkorr> зеленый или красный?
<skai-falkorr> интересно, что за волосатая обизяна у эванесенс на разогреве
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, через что в досе концерт смотреть? (
<Nor8> )) Из цирка, говорящая
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: мплеер во фреймбуфере
<tagezi> 3D CSS, WebGL, WebGL multisampling
<tagezi> красные
<skai-falkorr> воооот
<skai-falkorr> аппаратного ускорения нима
<skai-falkorr> а ты езе ролики смотреть пыташься
<skai-falkorr> chrome://flags иди
<unreturned> Ребят, как gnome-shell перезапустить?
<skai-falkorr> Override software rendering list
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: эт фигню включишь и нажмешь рестарт нау
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: потом проверь гпу снова
<[Raiden]> unreturned: alt+f2 , r , enter
<baronos> unreturned: alt+f2 введи букву r и жми энтер
<[Raiden]> или gnome-shell --replace
<skai-falkorr> baronos: не стыдно? кедераст ответил быстрее гномераста по гномощелевому вопросу
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: ну как там?
<baronos> skai-falkorr: неа :) у меня концерт :)
<[Raiden]> ну я пользовался немного и рестарты были нужны.
<skai-falkorr> baronos: вот и какого они там мастодонта пустили?у негож позже
<skai-falkorr> или он и на разогреве будет?
<unreturned> baronos: [Raiden] я щас в голом tty1 сижу, там он намертво повис
<baronos> перезапусти gdm или че у тебя там lightdm
<unreturned> baronos: thx, it`s work
<baronos> skai-falkorr: хмм, судя по программе перенесли еванесенс :(
<skai-falkorr> причем только что
<baronos> это же лайф, изменения прям на ходу могут быть, может для эванесенс че нить в райдер не внесли она обиделась :D
<skai-falkorr> или опаздывает, сцука
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: наверное я туплю гдето
<skai-falkorr> у мнуж будет 6 утра
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: ну это итак понятно
<tagezi> )
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: а в чем суть?
<tagezi> суть в том что они не включаются
<tagezi> может в хроуме э
<tagezi> то вообще не работает?
<tagezi> хромиуме*
<skai-falkorr> работает
<skai-falkorr> ты во флагах включил что я сказал?
<baronos> у меня хромиум и усё работает :)
<skai-falkorr> браузер рестартанул?кстати он по дефолту запущен демоном с ноу виндоу, так что он еще и не закрывается, када закрываешь.так что ты его кильни, а потом запускай
<tagezi> да.. я просто тормаз ))) два хлага нашёл.. щас третий откопаю  )
<Nor8> В хромиуме натив клиент будет работать или нет?
<umren> он еще разве не работает?
<Nor8> Нет
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: вруби флагами
<Nor8> Хотя вроде поддержка в настройках есть
<skai-falkorr> он дисаблед по умолчанию
<umren> его уже две версии назад вроде включили?
<umren> или три
<Nor8>  skai-falkorr:  Врубал, не хочет
<umren> а че ты в нем запускать собрался?
<Nor8> Да игруху одну
<umren> какую?
<umren> линк
<umren> или ты с диска решил запустить?
<umren> :D
<Nor8> umren:  Так вхроме работате
<Nor8> работает
<umren> что работает? ссылку дай
<umren> хочу глянуть
<umren> не видел ничего под натив клиент
<umren> правда эта технология провальная
<Nor8> Не дам )))
<umren> активх 21 века
<skai-falkorr> во. я понял, че мне напоминает причесуха мастодонта. это реальный бомж
<Scrimmer> 0_о
<tagezi> ну вот.. теперь ещё и изображения нет )))
<shenmue> ну вот и займись этим
<shenmue> приятно скоротаешь вечер
<tagezi> да в топку это видео )
<baronos> прикольный gnome-boxes http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQzMiec2o2M :)
<shenmue> да в топку это видео )
<tagezi> оно даже в влс нормально открыться не может
<baronos> tagezi: кто?
<baronos> и вообще че ты мутишь?))
<tagezi> хотел посмотреть концерт, скай кинул ссылку
<tagezi> у меня оно сильно глючит, звук прерывается
<tagezi> а влс эту ссылку просто не подхватывает
<baronos> понятно, у меня пульсаудио 2.0 и хромиум все гуд :)
<tagezi> скорости хватает, потому что другое видео нормально с влс идёт
<Nor8> Пульс сам собирал или из ппа прикрутил?
<baronos> Nor8: на д7 дефолтом ;)
<baronos> на сид если быть точнее
<Nor8> А. ок. А версия ядра какая там?
<baronos> Nor8:  3.2.18-1
<Nor8> ок
<baronos> на экспериментал есть 3,3,7 вроде, но я не пытался ставить
<Nor8> Там при установке шифрование разделов есть или нет?
<baronos> ща гляну, я не обращал внимаение.
<baronos> Nor8: че то в нетистал не увидел, возможно в режиме эксперт можно.
<Nor8> Вот и я в нетинстале не увидел
<[Raiden]> http://img13.nnm.ru/5/7/2/c/d/4bf3bd82cb97754021687420e26.jpg  -5!
<[Raiden]> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_34_benchmarks&num=1
<[Raiden]> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_radeon_win12&num=2
<rarog70> Ghbdtn dctv!
<rarog70> Привет всем!
<rarog70> есть кто живой?
<baronos> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Scrimmer> baronos, привет ;)
<baronos> hola
<Scrimmer> саламат паги :3
<umren> хм
<umren> мастодон я видимо уже пропустил
<umren> жаль
<umren> остальное в списке чото неочень)
<shenmue> давайте что ли бэнк оф нью йорк похакаем
<baronos> мне within temptation больше нравится чем evanescence
<umren> ну те и гш нравится, не удивительно
<shenmue> и уши у тебя холодные
<baronos> фанатики :)
<[Raiden]> http://www.dietplan.ru/pitanie/pake/
<adskifbiz> кто-нибудь знает рабочий плагин гуглыхрома для скачивания видео из фконтакта?
<baronos> vkloader вроде был
<_d4vid> adskifbiz, http://ru.savefrom.net/user.php?helper=chrome
<adskifbiz> спасибо
<Nastya> Hi there!
<Nastya> привет всем - опдскажите канал по программированию для начинающих?
<Nastya> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Nastya, Есть контакт.
<Nastya> а... в жопу всё.
#ubuntu-ru 2012-05-26
<umren> день траура для пользователей оперы?
<Kyshtynbai> umren: чего это день траура:
<Kyshtynbai> ?
<umren> недобраузер покупает недокомпания
<umren> лицокнига
<umren> теперь там будет DEEP INTEGRATION с сервисами фейсбука
<umren> ряшечки, друзьяшки мессанджеры
<umren> подарочки
<umren> фоточки кошек и детей друзей
<umren> удобно же :D
<Kyshtynbai> да уж... ну ничо такого страшного
<umren> ну да, совсем ничего
<umren> RIP
<Kyshtynbai> да лан. я вот скайп ваще майкрософт скупило и ничего, живой
<Kyshtynbai> *я вот - лишнее
<umren> живой) 1 апдейт за год
<umren> скоро свернут ваще)
<umren> как там чето изменится кардинальное, для линукса обновлять не будут)
<Kyshtynbai> вот про апдейты спорный вопрос. чего там апдейтить если он и так работает :) ? Работает - не трожь!
<umren> майкрософт принципиально не будет его обновлять под линукс
<umren> работает - пока
<Kyshtynbai> ты пессимист)
<umren> а потом скажут, покупай виндовс8 будут там банеры висеть
<umren> а то через 30 дней тютю
<umren> когда это реалисты стали пессимистами?
<umren> o_O
<Kyshtynbai> хехе
<Kyshtynbai> в общем, попячат скайп, чего-нить ещё изобретут
<Kyshtynbai> гуглотолк какой-нибудь
<umren> в гуглотолк уже видео год точно есть
<umren> ващето
<Kyshtynbai> тем более
<Kyshtynbai> кстати была похожая история с айсикью. пару лет назад ей протокол раз в два дня меняли неделю или две подряд, отваливалось то копыто, то ещё какой сторонний клиент. потом они забили на это дело
<umren> а ваще вон вчера на техкранче новый стартап победил грант http://www.uberconference.com/
<umren> там идея простая, реагистрация не нужна)
<umren> можно просто ссылку дать и болтать
<Kyshtynbai> щас заценим
<umren> там пока инвайт онли
<umren> но там бесплатный конфы будут для более чем 2х людей
<umren> и ненадо регистрироваться
<Kyshtynbai> круть
<umren> и клиента ненадо тож
<Kyshtynbai> удобно кстати
<skai-falkorr> http://gnomememes.tumblr.com
<skai-falkorr> baronos: гномощель во всей красе
<umren> гномоненависть на канале?
<skai-falkorr> минутку гномоненависти:)
<umren> да гш это убожество
<umren> все вкурсе)
<umren> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m3tsykYeM01rvfebjo1_400.jpg
<umren> :D
<Kyshtynbai> догадка)
<skai-falkorr> Глава Microsoft обзавелся 80-дюймовым планшетом
<skai-falkorr> гиперкомпенсация?
<umren> Глава Microsoft обзавелся 80-дюймовой версией iPad?
<skai-falkorr> неее.там вин8
<skai-falkorr> он не мог поставить туда ниче другого.политика жеж
<Kyshtynbai> 80 дюймов 0_о
<skai-falkorr> а вы в курсе, что нашу планету, заказали, оплатили и управляют мыши?
<openvoid> я так и знал что планета управляется компьютерными мышами
<umren> skai-falkorr боян же, "автостопом по галактике"
<tagezi> наверное он его недавно пересмотрел )
<umren> я пару лет назад еще и книжку прочел
<umren> :D
<umren> экранизация довольно точная)
<tagezi> по мне, так это только на один раз
<umren> если сравнивать с другими
<umren> ну да
<umren> одноразовое чтиво
<tagezi> это же не man'ы )))
<tagezi> я вот думаю, идти чернолюдей смотреть, или ну его?
<umren> в африке живешь?
<tagezi> вторые мне не понравились
<tagezi> нет, в питере, скоро в кенотиатрах )))
<umren> ну я смотрел уже
<umren> могло бы быть получше
<tagezi> ну значит пойду смотреть мадагаскар )
<umren> если вторые не понравились, то третьи точно непокатят
<umren> сюжет неочень
<skai-falkorr> umren: не бойан, а классика
<umren> с классикой ты загнул
<umren> хотя фильм удачный получился
<skai-falkorr> если тебя расхватывают на цитаты и пародируют в ванрарных видеоиграх - ты классика
<tagezi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jukam9kovF4&feature=g-vrec
<tagezi> кде запилиный под юнити ))))
<tagezi> только кнопки такиеже убогие остались )))
<Scrimmer> tagezi, umren: привет ;)
<umren> привет утрений приветочник
<Scrimmer> уже обед )
<Scrimmer> :3
<umren> для обеда рановато
<umren> хотя у всех время разное
<tagezi> да, у меня только что завтрак был )))
<tagezi> не, плохо запилили, слишком много свистелок оставили.. и окна корявые
<tagezi> все программы в кучку
<skai-falkorr> зачем делать из кде юнити.есть же юнити
<skai-falkorr> это все пакс
<skai-falkorr> паксион гидрохлорат
<tagezi> ну, я откуда знаю зачем вообще сделан кде ))
<tagezi> это скорее филосовский вопрос, тянущий на оффтоп)
<Kyshtynbai> а чем докторхаус кончился? мне лень смотреть, я на 6м сезоне бросил)
<only_you> Kyshtynbai: happy end
<Kyshtynbai> так  я и думал
<tagezi> все умерли )
 * tagezi савсем забыл русский ((
<skai-falkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/05/26/buyeverything/
<tagezi> главное что бы lynx не купили )
<baronos> няшный рысь http://goo.gl/j6ruU :)
<tagezi> да )
<baronos> гыы паук рысь ппц страшный :D
<skai-falkorr> де райден?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ага
<skai-falkorr> вот и ты
<[Raiden]> nen
<[Raiden]> тут )
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: скажи мне, а вот в чем смысл клементина?
<skai-falkorr> он в простое жрет 7 процентов цпу. при проигрывании - 18
<[Raiden]> в базе, в конвертации, визуализация есть, дерево папок для прослушки не из базы есть, онлайн тоже есть...
<[Raiden]> и ещё база дает несколько фич которых никогда не будет в плейере без неё
<[Raiden]> например создание плейлиста 50 случайных треков
<skai-falkorr> база и у ритма есть,конвертировать нафиг не надо.визуализацией не пользуюсь. музыка в читаемом видео и не требует папок
<skai-falkorr> случайные плейлисты и в ритме есть
<[Raiden]> ритмбокс не играет куе
<baronos> флак за милую душу жрет :)
<[Raiden]> как 1 трек
<skai-falkorr> на домашней акустике ты все равно не отличишь мп3
<[Raiden]> если я хочу легкости - я запускай дэдбиф, но 90% времени я пользуюсь клементином
<[Raiden]> аю*
<skai-falkorr> http://lifehacker.com/5903625/mp3-or-lossless-see-if-you-can-hear-the-difference-with-this-test
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: вон проверь есть ли смысл в куях
<skai-falkorr> или мп3 хватит отцу русской дермократии:)
<[Raiden]> в ави тоже смысла нету, есть огв и мкв, мп4
<[Raiden]> но оно ЕСТЬ!
<[Raiden]> и его надо уметь играть
<skai-falkorr> ави нужен только для старых бытовых плееров
<skai-falkorr> матрешки при аналогичном качестве меньше весят
<tagezi> матрёшки рулят однозначно
<[Raiden]> матрешки не могут меньше весить, т.к. это просто контейнер, как и ави
<[Raiden]> содержимое может разный вес иметь - это да.
<[Raiden]> но как бы это не отменяет то, что хороший видеоплейер должен уметь играть всё
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: матрешки - контейнер для h264
<skai-falkorr> авишки - для хвидов старых
<skai-falkorr> h264 может весить меньше
<[Raiden]> так же и аудио. нафига мне без cue , когда c cue дофига (с) почти частушка.
<skai-falkorr> если уж ыт так хочешь привязываться к словам и притворяться, что не понял о чем я
<skai-falkorr> без куя еще дофигее
<skai-falkorr> плюс место экономит
<[Raiden]> да бред, в мкв можно класть любое видео, не только h264
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: понятно.ты решил включить дурочку и притворяться, что не понимаешь о чем я
<[Raiden]> сходи в википедию, почитай что такое мкв
<[Raiden]> и потом хорошенько подумай кто из нас включает дурочку
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ты.жрать тоже можно через жопу.но принято через рот.
<skai-falkorr> так что ты включаешь дурочку
<tagezi> )
<[Raiden]> в матроску принято помещать видео , которое хочет поместить автор. Это контейнер никак не привязанный к 1 единсвенному кодеку
<[Raiden]> если ты этого не знаешь или не понимаешь, то как бы , я непричем
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: выпей кофию и успокойся.. всем давно понятно, что у рейдера можно только спрашивать.. ибо он хочет быть всегда правым
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ясно. надеюсь питаешься ты без соли.а то слизистая жопы у тяж раздражения будет вызывать:)и никакого перца.о тебеж забочусь
<[Raiden]> Matroska является прямой открытой альтернативой контейнерам AVI, ASF, MOV, RealMedia, MP4, MPG.  (с) вики
<[Raiden]> спасибо, но мне не нужна забота такого низкого качества )
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: он мне напоминает школьников, которые сматерились необычным словом, а потом начинают включать дурочку, что они не понимают, почему это слово трахнуть - это не означает ударить или выпить.
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: ну, у человека неразвиты логико-математические способности, при сильном комплексе неполноценности, отстань от него
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: да ладно
<skai-falkorr> нет у него комплекса
<skai-falkorr> он просто
<skai-falkorr> !raiden
<ubuntuhelp> "[Raiden] - фанатик" (C) artus, skai
<[Raiden]> ритмбокс в общем типичынй хиг гнома.Т.е. выполнение задачи происходит только частично.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: тобиш он проигрывает часть песни?
<skai-falkorr> хмм...наверное сатанинское послание вырезает
<baronos> как мне ответили на канале ритмбокса куе это не реально :D
<baronos> да он и не нужен, давно рулит уже онлайн музыка ;)
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: не часть песни, а часть песен.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: у меня играет все.
<skai-falkorr> как заставить его не играть те, что мне в данный момент может быть не в настроение?
<[Raiden]> и кстати, я бы мог найти тебе mp3\cue , но лень. Скажу только , что бывают, на том же рутрекере
<baronos> я в городе когда езжу, то подкл. дройда и через 3г слушаю музыку с гугла плей, радио :)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ты можешь найти и геев в интернете. но я предпочитаю богом задуманный вид размножения :)
<skai-falkorr> хммм
<skai-falkorr> а чем рпм дистры такие особенные?
<skai-falkorr> почему им оракель яву собирает в бинарники,а для деба - нет?
<[koshka]> skai-falkorr, :P
<baronos> у них "шапка" рулит
<skai-falkorr> baronos: и центось
<skai-falkorr> точно
<skai-falkorr> ынтерпрайз
<tagezi> [koshka]: привет )
<[koshka]> Здравствуйте )
<[Raiden]> речь не о геях, а программе которая выполняет часть работы. Как и больашя часть программ идущих с гном и вообще на гтк )
<skai-falkorr> а вообще сгеодня ночное меню интересное.на выбор - либо евровидение, либо оффспринг на рок н рио
<[Raiden]> не  , но 90% на гтк
<[Raiden]> не все*
<baronos> skai-falkorr: я буду евро смотреть, хочется видить провал :)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну так ты так и не сказал, как заставить играть не всю мою музыку.
<skai-falkorr> а то я хочу, чтоб он выполнял часть работы
<skai-falkorr> а он гад выполняет всю.
<skai-falkorr> в отличие от клементина
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: а зок н рол есть не через ютуб?
<skai-falkorr> который неправильно прочел часть тегов (которые другие плееры читают корректно) и жрет ресурсы ничего не делая
<tagezi> р*
<[Raiden]> для примера, винамп, аимп3 , фубар либ оиграют куе либ оимеют модуль для этого. Соотв ритмбокс с ними сравнивать нельзя, т.к. не играет. Т.е. вообще не конкурент, а поделка
<[Raiden]> а клементин можно сравнить, достойный конкурент
<skai-falkorr> хммм... так все таки, а как заставить не играть мою музыку?ну чтобы я тож ощутил, что он неполноценен
<[Raiden]> ты говоришь мою.
<skai-falkorr> ну да
<[Raiden]> ты субъективен
<skai-falkorr> ты говоришь, что плеер для всех неполноценен
<[Raiden]> а мир несколько шире чем ты
<skai-falkorr> ну так я отношусь к группе "все"
<[Raiden]> но ты не группа, а тольк очасть )
<skai-falkorr> так что либо ты врешь, либо ты субъективно расширяешь группу слушателеь cue на "всех"
<[Raiden]> Я тоже к ней отношусь и я хочу не конвертить, а слушать
<[Raiden]> и всё
<skai-falkorr> а если ты погуглишь - ты поймешь, что пользователеь не-cue больше, чем пользователей cue
<skai-falkorr> следовательно - ты меньшинство.
<skai-falkorr> а мы не в америке, толерастия у нас не развита
<skai-falkorr> так что это твой формат аудио - ущербен и неполноценен, потому что не проигрывается везде
<[Raiden]> ок, значит тому меншьинству к которому я отношусь, ритмбокс не подходит. Он заставляет нас конвертить :)  На этом и закончим.
<skai-falkorr> воооот:) теперь славно:)
<skai-falkorr> но это не дает ответ на вопрос, что может жрать в плеере в простое 7% цпу?
<skai-falkorr> даже баньши на моно так не вел себя.
<skai-falkorr> он жрал 70%, но только во время игры
<skai-falkorr> а тут 7 без действий
<Lex_S> эм
<Lex_S> cue - формат аудио? оо
<[Raiden]> реально же ,в меншинстве находится линукс. И один из факторов почему это так - это : 1. остойное де , 2. никакущий прикладной софт типа ритмбокса, еог, гедита и т.д.
<[Raiden]> если вы это защищаете, значит вы не хотите что бы появилис ьпрограммы лучше
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: и главное - 3) отсутствие агрессивной маркетинговой политики
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: программа, которая жрет цпу ничего не делая - нифига не лучше
<[Raiden]> она делает больше чем может ритмбокс
<skai-falkorr> ага.дрет, не читает теги и играет форматы, нужные меньшинству
<skai-falkorr> ооочень полезно:)прям киллер фича
<skai-falkorr> вообще годных плееров не осталось
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0526/h_1338026809_7791341_3acf64cc2e.png
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> не нужные меньшинству, а более широкий набор форматов , чем...
<Lex_S> если так подумать - большинству не нужны никакие форматы кроме мп3)
<[Raiden]> нет, это не так.
<[Raiden]> большинству не нужно знать вообще о форматах
<unreturned> Всем привет
<[Raiden]> скачал и слушай
<[Raiden]> и всё
<[Raiden]> а для этого надо хороший софт
<[Raiden]> играющий всё
<unreturned> Подскадите плз, стоит чистый гномошеллб после двух ребутов крашится... как узнать в чем причина?
<baronos> unreturned: смотри логи ~/.xsession-errors
<unreturned> Т.е. я открываю Run диалог, ввожу туда r, после второго раза такого ребута гномошел крашится.
<baronos> unreturned: стороние репозитории подключал типа gnome3-team или ricotz какой нить?
<[Raiden]> unreturned: крах композитных вм не редко связан с драйвером видеокарты, хот конечно не только.
<baronos> unreturned: драйвера стоят открытые?
<baronos> если да, то не удивительно.
<unreturned> драйвера интел
<unreturned> закрытых не знаю
<unreturned> вообще если гномшелл не перезапускать, то все работает нормально
<tagezi> климентина - это же порт амарок?
<[Raiden]> ну смотри файлик выше и логи иксов до кучи, может они крашатся
<[Raiden]> tagezi: форк амарока 1.4
<unreturned> перезапускал я его для применения новых css правил
<unreturned> а как лог парсить, чтобы найти именно падение шела?
<[Raiden]> а..
<unreturned> grep -i gnome-shell?
<baronos> на mesa падает при нескольких рестартов
<[Raiden]> расширения и правка тоже могут  быть причиной
<unreturned> baronos: т.е. это известный баг?
<baronos> как было на бубне у меня то была проблема клуттера была, сейчас не знаю. лично у меня не падает на дебиан тестинг с гш из экпериментал.
<[Raiden]> смотри по времени, я не знаю как там  влог пишется
<unreturned> [Raiden]: расширений нетб а правка ращмера шрифта не думаю что критична
<unreturned> baronos: ну я тоже на debian только testing
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> всё, тогда не к нам
<unreturned> baronos: как экспериментал подключить?
<unreturned> (gnome-shell:3473): Clutter-CRITICAL **: clutter_actor_unmap: assertion `CLUTTER_IS_ACTOR (self)' failed
<unreturned> во чо в логе есть
<skai-falkorr> воооот это я хорошо посидел, подумал
<unreturned> [Raiden]: а почему не к вам?
<[Raiden]> У нас другие версии пакетов и вообще.
<[Raiden]> и даже драйвер интел может быть другйо версии
<unreturned> [Raiden]: ну эт да, возможно
<unreturned> а проблему в драйвере где отследить можно? dmesg молчит
<skai-falkorr> а вообще какие у нас есть плееры?
<[Raiden]> я не знаю, а вся сессия иксов валится?
<Lex_S> мне пока qmmp хватает)
<[Raiden]> может стоит лог иксов глянуть /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: стар и рип
<Lex_S> скины бы ещё на него хорошие
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: что еще?
<Lex_S> полноэкранные не юзаю, так что хз
<[Raiden]> куммп не рип и не стар.  Менее глючен чем аудасиус и ещё там визуализация есть )
<unreturned> [Raiden]: как грепать лог иксов?
<Lex_S> [Raiden]: у него так со всем что ему не нравится, чё ты хотел)
<unreturned> исктаь EE?
<[Raiden]> unreturned: Ну наверное да
<baronos> вот такого вида ритм у меня https://dl.dropbox.com/u/61252137/screenshot-2012-05-26-14%3A21%3A53.png :)
<unreturned> в логе иксов ничего нет, судя по всему проблема в клуттере
<unreturned> всем спасибо за помощь
<[Raiden]> unreturned: http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-dist@lists.debian.org/msg1022684.html
<[Raiden]> угу
<baronos> и жрет мало http://goo.gl/LZgvZ , а в трее вообще незаметно :)
<[Raiden]> а если его закрыть, то будет ещё лучше и легче
<baronos> а вообще я использую только радиотрей, ритм вкл. когда инет падает :)
<[Raiden]> это знаете, есть такие тесты ,когда чел должен выжить в миниальных условиях, как вид тренировки для полета на марс например
<Lex_S> baronos: 80 метров чтоле?
<[Raiden]> баронос видимо этим занимается )
<[Raiden]> так, шутка
<baronos> хехе))
<baronos> Lex_S: кто?
<Lex_S> [14:24:58] <baronos> и жрет мало http://goo.gl/LZgvZ , а в трее вообще незаметно :)
<skai-falkorr> жооооованный стыд
<skai-falkorr> клементин можно заставить не жрать цпу
<skai-falkorr> если закрыть морду
<skai-falkorr> что в ней такого, что он жрет ее?
<[Raiden]> попробуй отключить автообновление базы и прыгающий индикатор
<[Raiden]> если не поможет, то видимо нельзя )
<[Raiden]> от моег опроца столько не жрёт
<skai-falkorr> индикатор?
<skai-falkorr> ну у тя проц мощнее.и незаметно, чтобы ел
<[Raiden]> ну визуализацию в окне
<skai-falkorr> осцилограф жрет примерно половину цпу
<skai-falkorr> из тех, что нужно клементину
<[Raiden]> большая батарейка http://nnm.ru/blogs/mars_15/generatory-rossi-gotovyat-mir-k-novoy-energetike
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: попробуй напиши им, что надо бы уменьшить жор. Ну или не пользуй , если хватает ритмбокса ,то и ладно.
<tagezi> ядро 25 прилетело )
<skai-falkorr> давно уже
<tagezi> мне только сегодня
<tagezi> вчера ещё не показывал его
<skai-falkorr> я поставил 3.4 и не парюсь
<tagezi> ну, я не очень люблю тестинг.. хотя конечно в 12.04 особой разници не видно.. каждый ден 2-3 баг репорта отправляю
<skai-falkorr> о как
<skai-falkorr> завидую
<skai-falkorr> я ток один баг вижу
<skai-falkorr> после ребута сбивается кистом клавиша на переключение раскладок
<tagezi> у меня сама система сбои даёт и говорит что нужно отправить разработчикам кляузу
<tagezi> о, флеш поченил в хромиуме )))
<tagezi> блин.. вчера концерт не посмотрел (((
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: а на рок н рио время стоит по каковски?
<skai-falkorr> там ж указано
<skai-falkorr> бразильскага
<skai-falkorr> а вверху указано время начала по разным шкалам, включая гмт
<tagezi> 7 рм- это 17:00 ? тоесть по питеру будет в 20:00
<tagezi> ой не
<tagezi> 19
<tagezi> а по питеру в 22
<skai-falkorr> ох ты
<skai-falkorr> 7 вечера - это пять вечера
<skai-falkorr> ты просто молодец
<skai-falkorr> да ты просто офигенен
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> у меня всегда проблеммы с переводом этих ам пм
<skai-falkorr> и как это связано с тем, что для тебя 7=5
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<tagezi> хм
<pr0mode> всем ку
<shenmue> всем пыщ тыдыщ пыщпыщ
<baronos> тыщ
<Magik> ребят
<Magik> как отключить поддержку куе в амароке ?
 * baronos думает надо создать !cue спросите Райдена он знает все про cue :)
<shenmue> а зачем ее отключать?
<Magik> глючит
<shenmue> а ты не слушай куе
<Magik> нет перехода на следующий трек
<Magik> а куе и не спрашивает
<Magik> подхватывается само
<Magik> ибо в одной папке с куском  mp3
<Magik> режим повтора трека выключен
<tagezi> 1. разложи в разные
<tagezi> 2. пользуй климертину
<Magik> 01. Да Ну Нафиг - Настроить Хочется Нормально
<Magik> прямо треклист получается
<tagezi> ну тогда пользуй климентину, тут [Raiden] с утра часа два распинался какая она чудесная расчудесная, просто паматник на все века поставить и празники отмечать
<Magik> решение - пересобрать из сорцев и вырубить
<Magik> по умолчанию в кде сунули каку
<Magik> ну как обычно
<tagezi> в кде вообще по умолчанию суют каку ))) а если допиливать то юнити получиться )))
<shenmue> =)
<tagezi> Magik: а что тебе климентина не нравиться? форк амарока, только не пользует кдешные библиотеки, но вроде делалась спецом под неё.. поддерживает куё по полной, как только возможно
<Magik> мне наоборо поддержка куе не нужна
<tagezi> mplayer?
<tagezi> или он тоже поддерживает?
<Magik> мне нужен амарок
<baronos> rhythmbox он не поддерживает куе ;)
<tagezi> волков любишь?
<tagezi> baronos: у меня вроде играет
<tagezi> хотя фиг его знает... банше точно играл флаки
<baronos> tagezi: флак он читает, но куе нет. и не будет на канале ритма сказали
<tagezi> ему всёравно нужен амарок )))
<tagezi> ему морда недоволка нравиться )
<tagezi> и потом если у человека дардак на диске, я думаю ему ничего не поможет
<tagezi> б*
<Magik> tagezi:  сам вы б*
<tagezi> Magik: я в отличии от вас не мешаю мп3 с фиг знает чем в одной папке, и делаю вменяемые плейлисты, что бы не мучаться
<Magik> янипоа
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: как называется виджет на панель где запущенные приложения это ярлыки без описания?
<Magik> tagezi: что для вас вменяемый плейлист ?
<sharikoff> Magik: ставь амарок
<sharikoff> мне тоже он нравтся
<tagezi> sharikoff: ты тоже кдешник у нас?
<sharikoff> когда был у меня был амарок
<sharikoff> у вас.. хе хе
<Magik> а теперь он по виндой
<Magik> как и все нормальные люди
<sharikoff> тыкайте в китайскую поделку под мак
<Magik> под*
<sharikoff> называемую юнити
<Magik> ох
<baronos> хехе)
<tagezi> =)
<sharikoff> даже значки содрали
<sharikoff> как это.. дЕзайнеры убунты
<sharikoff> это как самсунг и айфон
<sharikoff> у кого на айфон не хватил тот самсунг покупает
<sharikoff> а укого на мак тот ставит убунту
<sharikoff> =)
<[v-8]_jupiter> sharikoff: у тебя мак?
<sharikoff> линуксоиды.. эх.. мышковозы
<sharikoff> [v-8]_jupiter: есть чуть чуть =)
<[v-8]_jupiter> и как все устраивает?
<sharikoff> все просто прекрасно
<sharikoff> для дома самое оно
<[v-8]_jupiter> для работы не кактит?
<sharikoff> Magik: прежде чем что то утверждать можно сделать CTCP VERSION
<sharikoff>  и все станет ясно
<sharikoff> [v-8]_jupiter: админить хорошо, програмить хорошо но все специфично
<sharikoff> tagezi: так что да =) я кдешник у вас =)
<tagezi> а мне амарок не понравился
<tagezi> ну.. и я на гноме сидел когда его ставил.. его привязаность к библиотекам кде тоже мне не попёрла
<sharikoff> просто тут такое дело
<sharikoff> когда кде был 3.5 тогда гном был ваще полным оцтоем
<sharikoff> поэтому выбор был очевиден
<sharikoff> и те кто сидел на линуксе в те времена наверное так и остались на кде
<sharikoff> а убунты просто еще и в проекте не было..
<[v-8]_jupiter> asp linux)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Был такой
<sharikoff> самое модное ядро было мандривовское так как там был патч на автомонтирование
<sharikoff> 2.4.20
<sharikoff> чтоб заработала звуковуха креатив нужно было сто процентов ядро пересобирать
<sharikoff> и указывать ее как модуль в ядре
<sharikoff> это щас тык мык все готово
<sharikoff> а раньше все по чесному.. исходники все дела
<sharikoff> но за что убунту можно уважать так это за то, что за короткое сравнительно время она максимально приблизилась к нормальной десктопной оси
<sharikoff> с максимальной прозрачностью для неподготовленого юзера
<sharikoff> вот за это им уважуха
<sharikoff> + естественно сильно поработали над поддержкой оборудования
<sharikoff> это они молодцы тут вопросов нет..
<sharikoff> но кричать что я мол линуксоид человеку ниразу не собравшему прогу с исходников имхо нехорошо это
<tagezi> типа не в убунту поддержка оборудования плоха?
<sharikoff> а большинство убунтоидов именно такие, и мало того..
<sharikoff> они еще и воинственые
<sharikoff> tagezi: да нет.. просто сравниваю с тем сто было и  что есть сейчас
<sharikoff> *что
<tagezi> вспомнил
<tagezi> вспомни тогда вин 3.1
<sharikoff> я вспомнилнедавно os/2
<tagezi> тоже не плохая штука была
<sharikoff> поставил в виртуалку.. поплакал.. стер
<tagezi> ))
<tagezi> что плакать о прошлом то
<sharikoff> просто были же отличные вещи о которых не стоит забывать
<tagezi> хочется ядро пересобирать.. генту никто не запритил пока
<tagezi> а я хорошо помню как прикручивал винмодем в ядро..
<sharikoff> tagezi: я уже старый и слишком ленивый..
<tagezi> нафиг такое
<tagezi> и винда мне не нравиться.. жутко не нравиться
<tagezi> у жены на буке стоит.. я уже забыл как ей пользоваться, слава богу, смог стиреть из мозга этот ужос
<sharikoff> но это практически единственная ось хотя бы как то заточеная под корпоративщиков
<sharikoff> а не под домашних гиков
<Nastya> привет всем
<sharikoff> Nastya: q
<Nastya> подскажите канал по программированию
<Nastya> ну там для идиотов и начинающих
<sharikoff>  #php?
<baronos>  #program_idiots
<Nastya> по питуну, но вообще по бщим вопросам программирования
<sharikoff> Nastya: /list же есть
<sharikoff> погрепай по слову питон
<sharikoff> так что нет плохих осей. есть оси заточнные под определенные задачи
<openvoid> как проще всего переиустановить все пакеты xorg-\*
<Nastya> sharikoff:  а как же HP-UX?
<sharikoff> а что там не так?
<Nastya> а что там так?
<sharikoff> ну замутили люди для своих нужд ось
<Nastya> заем она и под какие задачи?
<sharikoff> и работают
<Nastya> так чего мне с каналом по програмиованию делать?
<Nastya> так и запишем - сфера применения внуренние проекты  HP
<sharikoff>  Для программно-аппаратной платформы Hewlett-Packard выпущено большое количество прикладных программных продуктов: системы управления производством таких компаний как CA, SAP, SSA, все основные СУБД, системы САПР, ГИС и другое программное обеспеч
<sharikoff> ение.
<sharikoff> видно шутрее на ней
<sharikoff> *шустрее
<sharikoff> но я чесно не в курсе
<scratchx[x]> народ как броадкасты передавать через впн?
<shenmue> а рейтинг на рутрекере вообще работает?
<Lex_Sh> да там таймбонусы в основном
<Lex_Sh> да и 90% раздач можно тянуть исключительно по DHT
<Lex_Sh> безо всяких рутрекеров
<shenmue> ога. уже прочитал
<shenmue> а я то думал щас рейтинг подыму до небес... вот пиииииип
<SergeyIT> вот народ! Тянет, а им еще и бонусы дают... что за жизнь :(
<shenmue> не вижу никаких там бонусов... вижу только заговор
<shenmue> сначала на мегашаре. я раздал с 40 гигового харда аж целый террабайт... а потом все это пропало
<shenmue> и теперь снова это повторилось
<SergeyIT> значит кто-то стянул )
<Lex_Sh> опа
<Lex_Sh> там и таймбонусов нету)
<Lex_Sh> http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3956322
<shenmue> я вообще не вижу где эти тайм бонусы и что это значит
<Lex_Sh> ищ уже нет)
<Lex_Sh> их
<Lex_Sh> я просто давно не смарел на рейтинг
<Lex_Sh> пару лет как
<Lex_Sh> а его вообще отменили
<Lex_Sh> просто лимит 100 торрентов
<Lex_Sh> в сутки
<Lex_Sh> больше - для участников групп
<shenmue> Включён учёт скачанного.
<shenmue> вот для чего его смысла нету в этом?
<Lex_Sh> угадай
<Lex_Sh> помериться у кого канал больше
<shenmue> можно еще счеткик на прилывы поставить. все будут знать какой по счету прилив. а смысла никакого
<shenmue> приливы*
<shenmue> где посмотреть сколько памяти в видео?
<Lex_Sh> lspci?
<Lex_Sh> если ноутбучная, так та ещё и оперативу прихавать может
<shenmue> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G98 [GeForce 8400 GS] (rev a1) и всё
<Lex_Sh> а ты с параметрами -vv
<Lex_Sh> very verbose)
<shenmue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1008351/ чот мало что понятно
<Lex_Sh> 256 метров чтоле
<shenmue> или 16 метров что ле
<Lex_Sh> 8400 это ж встроенная?
<Lex_Sh> не, 16 мало
<shenmue> нет
<Lex_Sh> Оо
<Lex_Sh> я их видел тока встроенными)
<Lex_Sh> а, gs
<shenmue> 512мб
<Lex_Sh> 256/512
<shenmue> в нвидия сеттингс глянул. там 512мб
<shenmue> а как в консоли глянуть чорт знает
<Lex_Sh> а ей больше и не понадобится)
<baronos> dmesg | grep nouveau я так поглядел [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Detected 512MiB VRAM
<Lex_Sh> о как
<Lex_Sh> странно както lspci знач работает
<shenmue> у меня так пусто. с nvidia три строчки но там про модули лабуда
<Lex_Sh> да лень ребутаться
<Lex_Sh> сраные обрывы
<Lex_Sh> нада отрубить смену фокуса при реконнекте
<Lex_Sh> а то писал сообщение на канале отдного сервера, а отправил половину на канал другого сервера
<Lex_Sh> а лучше - сменить прова
<shenmue> да мы тут пол ссылки на порнуху получили
<shenmue> спасибо
<Lex_Sh> а то ну его в баню по 40-50 реконнектов в день
<Lex_Sh> :D
<Lex_Sh> хм
<Lex_Sh> кинуть то кинул, а сам не скачал)
<Lex_Sh> показывай свою половину, будем искать вторую)
<baronos> основной сервер убунту это us?
<shenmue> наверное
<[Raiden]> [21:52:59] [Raiden]!loc archive.ubuntu.com
<[Raiden]> [21:53:01] [@o]Raiden: archive.ubuntu.com(91.189.92.155): Great britain; 1 Circular Road, Douglas, Isle of Man, IM1 1AF, United Kingdom; Canonical Ltd [Net: 91.189.88.0/21]
<skai-falkorr> а там концерт лимп бискит
<skai-falkorr> http://www.youtube.com/rockinrio?feature=inp-lt-ror
<[Raiden]> Хочу такой же ,но за 117 http://www.3dnews.ru/news/629911
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://www.servernews.ru/assets/images/articles/595981/Apacer_16GB_DDR3-1600_ECC_RDIMM.jpg
<[Raiden]> 16гб одной планкой
<tagezi> и это теперь поддерживается свободно?
<hidrogenetic> Всем привет, есть тут кто?
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<[Raiden]> пока только на серверных платформах от амд. Но если планки станут массовыми, то будет везде, наверное
<tagezi> офигеть.. так доживём и теробита
<tagezi> таробайта*
<[Raiden]> конечно
<[Raiden]> 460террабайт хватит на всех
<[Raiden]> 640*
<skai-falkorr> няня
<skai-falkorr> лимп бизкит:)
<[Raiden]> кинь линк ещё раз
<skai-falkorr> http://www.youtube.com/rockinrio?feature=inp-lt-ror
<skai-falkorr> качество хорошее
<skai-falkorr> трафика в мегабит всего
<hidrogenetic> Ubuntu 12.04 действительно x64? Что означает amd64 в названии дистрибутива?
<skai-falkorr> !amd64
<ubuntuhelp> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64 читать срочно. amd64 - не указание на производителя процессора!
<hidrogenetic> Кто нибудь пробовал photoshop cs6 под вайном или через вм запускать?
<tagezi> а что гимп уже не катит?
<baronos> у меня в виртуалке ща 12,10 с чистым гномом ставится :) хо
<tagezi> baronos: ты фанатик альфа )
<[koshka]> baronos, =*
<hidrogenetic> а гимп psd открывает, сохраняет?
<skai-falkorr> гном нечист по своей природе, дети мои
<[Raiden]> hidrogenetic: да
<baronos> tagezi: ну как тебе сказать :D а вообще я просто тестю gnome-boxes :)
 * baronos погладил [koshka]
<artus> @kick hidrogenetic читаем правила, п.2.11
<[Raiden]> но возможно открывает не всё, что может храниться в псд. Но картинки\слои октрывает
<hidrogenetic> То есть к примеру можно макет нарезать?
<skai-falkorr> artus: ну он же не сказал, что это ворованное
<artus> skai-falkorr, сказалбы вааще растрелять ))
<[Raiden]> hidrogenetic: макет нарезать можно, но формат псд тут непричем
<artus> полтора к зелени и игратся с вайном ? не смешно как то
<skai-falkorr> artus: вдруг он дизигнер, который все деньги спустил на фотожопу, а на венду денег нима.вот и пытается приспособится
<hidrogenetic> Ну если макет в псд
<artus> skai-falkorr, ага, и ходит спрашивать как резать макеты на канале убунты
<hidrogenetic> Вашу мать линуксоиды такие линуксоиды
<skai-falkorr> artus: ну так совсем начинающий.продал квартиру, чтобы подняться на дизайнерстве.купил комп и фотошоп.а на венду не хватило
<skai-falkorr> artus: куска  хлеба человека лишаешь
<[Raiden]> hidrogenetic: сложные псд может не открыть в общем, если какие-то сложности со слоями
<umren> hidrogenetic гимп плохо работает с псд
<umren> hidrogenetic юзай виртуалбокс
<artus> skai-falkorr, а верстает для вебмастеров поднимающих дримвивер в вайнй, ахха
<skai-falkorr> artus: нее.верстает для мейлсру и прочих. или ты их дизигны не видел?
<artus> не, я там не хожу
<SergeyIT> нервным здесь не место
<baronos> хехе, на 12,10 пульс то еще 1,1 :)
<shenmue> то есть легким печатоньем в консоли мы легко превращаем пульс в алсу
<baronos> нафига, у меня 2,0 гуд работает :)
<[Raiden]> ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa тут второй пульс для 12.04 по крайней мере.
 * [Raiden] np: Spin Doctors - Two Princes ( album: 101 90's Hits Disc 3  year: 2008 )
<[Raiden]> себе поставил только что. Работает
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<Neon__> Всем привет! Вопрос есть по убунту, может у кого нибудь будет мысля как такое могло произойти: После обновления с 11.10 на 12.04 и монтирования ntfs-раздела (порядка 500гб) исчезли данные с этого раздела. Причем очень загадочно. Часть директорий со
<Neon__> Линух начал изучать относительно не давно, многих тонкостей не знаю.
<SergeyIT>  Часть директорий со - а дальше что?
<shenmue> очень загадочно ....
<shenmue> мне уже интересно
<Neon__> Часть директорий сохранилась, но они пустые. На форматирование не похоже, и на удаление. думал может таблица ntfs слетела, но все в порядке. Пробовал с помощью EasyRecovery найти удаленные файлы - безрезультатно.
 * shenmue возглавил отдел u-files
<SergeyIT> такого не слышал
<Neon__> на такие грабли первый раз наступаю
<shenmue> это точно не линки были?
<Neon__> пропало все что было нажито не посильным трудом :)
<Neon__> точно
<shenmue> просто мысля что сто пудов они были не там где ты их видел
<Neon__> у меня 2 винта, один с виндой, другой с убунту
<shenmue> либо скрытые ... хотя размер изменился диска?
<Neon__> обновлял онлине
<Neon__> нет не изменился
<Neon__> на нем еще 2 раздела и с ними все нормально
<shenmue> нтфс был отсоединен. после обновления подключил и файлов нет? так было?
<Neon__> такое ощущение что произошло низкоуровневое форматирование
<shenmue> целый раздел что ли пустой?
<Neon__> не был отсоединен..
<Neon__> раздел пустой, но некоторые корневые каталоги остались
<Neon__> по какому принципу хз
<Neon__> сами по себе они пустые
<shenmue> а в самой винде чо кажет? тож самое?
<Neon__> easyrecovery находит файлы только в режиме raw
<Neon__> да
<SergeyIT> для обновления это вообще нонсенс
<Neon__> я вначале подумал что при монтировании глюк, не может линух такой объем большой смонтировать корректно, когда перезагрузился ужаснулся
<Neon__> либо при обновлении либо при монтировании
<shenmue> хм еще подумал об изменениях в фстаб . всех опций не помню
<SergeyIT> так в вин тоже не видно
<Neon__> монтировал с помощью проги
<SergeyIT> может вирус в вин был?
<Neon__> очень жалею что не отключил второй винт :)
<Neon__> нет.. маловероятно
<shenmue> затереть скажем 300 гигов это время нужно
<Neon__> у меня вирусов лет пятьне было...
<shenmue> хы
<Neon__> и я про то..
<Neon__> обновлялся около 40 мин
<Neon__> вполне хватает
<shenmue> наверное фс все таки. хотя для винды могу посоветовать undelete+
<Neon__> я думаю может во время обновления ему место понадобилось и он решил его сам найти и освободить
<Neon__> лучше eyasyrecovery?
<shenmue> не знаю. юзал поэтому и советую. на лине файлы не терял поэтому для него ничего посоветовать не могу
<Neon__> фс - файл.система?
<shenmue> да
<Neon__> eyasyrecovery даже после форматирования умеет востанавливать
<Neon__> но даже он в таком режиме ничегго не нашел
<shenmue> http://linuxopen.ru/2010/01/19/obzor-programm-vosstanovlenija.html кстати случайно наткнулся =)
<shenmue> вообще ищю про tmpfs полезное
<SergeyIT> а может обновление теперь удаляет все виндовое? )
#ubuntu-ru 2012-05-27
<Lorgus> hi all
<Lorgus> как компилятся файлы ?
<Lorgus> sh /имя ???
<Lorgus> забыл  =0(((
<rapidsp> ась?
<rapidsp> компилятся или выполняются?
<Lorgus> все... спс ... разобрался
<Lorgus> думал компилировать надо, оказалось просто запустить..... Arduino ьучаю
<Lorgus> мучаю
<skai-falkorr> воруй, конпеляй. беги с русей
<funber> подскажите как прикрутить dlink dcs930l к skype
<funber> можно на примере любой ip камеры
<Imposibru> Имеет ли смысл с винды слазить веб разработчику?
<Imposibru> На 12.04
<funber> Возможно ли примонтировать IP камеру, как видеоустройство в /dev/video*
<Scrimmer> Imposibru: а разница между коддингом веба на винде и линухе?
<Scrimmer> блокнотик другой разве что)
<Imposibru> То есть можно смело на винде оставаться?)
<Scrimmer> не правильно сказал
<Scrimmer> надо было - То есть можно смело на убунту переходить?
<Imposibru> Ну у меня щас сомнения по поводу перехода)
<Imposibru> Я если что через вм смогу виндовские проги запускать?
<Scrimmer> а почему не сможешь?
<Scrimmer> winxp на виртуал боксе стоит, 512 мб выделил
<Scrimmer> я счастлив
<Imposibru> Я просто вм не пользовался никогда, не надо было
<Imposibru> Трудно вообще?
<[Raiden]> Imposibru: а что тебя заставляет слезать с винды?
<Scrimmer> о кстати, и это хороший вопрос
<Scrimmer> а что им пользоваться тем ВМ? 2 кнопки жмякнул - и все
<Imposibru> Ну линукс для разработчика посерьезней как-то
<Scrimmer> я им пользуюсь как обычной десктопной ос)
<Scrimmer> я щас вообще в WOrld of Warcraft на Убунте играю и я счастлив)
<funber> по моему наоборот для разработчика куда удобнее.)) народ подскажите как ип камеру прекрутить задолбался уже
<Imposibru> просто боюсь что может понадобится какой-то редкий софт, и не смогу на убунту аналоги найти
<funber> какой например софт ?
<Scrimmer> virtual box тебе в помощь
<Imposibru> аналоги маткада, матлаба есть?
<funber> думаю нет, а что если не секрет для вэб в нижеперечисленном используется в процессе разработки ?
<Scrimmer> adobe dreamweaver ?)
<Imposibru> Не, это уже не касается веб разработки. То есть какие-то проги для математических вычислений вообще на убунту нет?
<funber> да есть
<Imposibru> А какие например?
<Scrimmer> да боже
<Scrimmer> гугл тебе в помощь)
<funber> вот ты спросил)) мне ip камеру прекрутить надо а не вычислениями заниматься)
<Scrimmer> Аналог mathcad Ubuntu
<funber> гугль не помагает ))
<Scrimmer> Matlab есть под Linux
<Scrimmer> еще Maxima
<Scrimmer> а вообще - http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/lin_win_analog/#9
<Imposibru> О, здорово
<funber> а на чем ты разрабатываешь? и в чём на вин? если не секрет ?
<Imposibru> Кстати если у меня один жесткий и разбит на 3 части (100мб виндовые + 2 ) можно убунту 2-ой осью поставить
<Imposibru> Там знак вопроса в конце должен был быть
<Scrimmer> можно
<funber> да
<Imposibru> в автоматическом режиме, потому что в ручном он не даст разбить больше чем на
<Imposibru> 4
<Imposibru> ?
<Scrimmer> ты хочешь сделать 4ый раздел под ubuntu?
<Scrimmer> или что?
<Imposibru> не я просто хочу убунту установить)
<funber> ну так ставь,
<Imposibru> я уже пробывал давно
<Imposibru> он не дал диск разбить больше чем на 4 части
<Imposibru> а 3 раздела и так под виндой
<funber> не может такого быть)
<funber> используй один из существующих разделов
<doronskiy> может, если разделы первичные
<funber> а ну да))
<[Raiden]> и правильно не давал
<doronskiy> я на работе двухтеррабайтный диск задолбался разбивать под 4 оси
<[Raiden]> примари разделов может быть только 4 или 3+ экстендет. Больше 4 записей в мбр не влезает
<funber> кто знает как примонтировать IP камеру, как видеоустройство в /dev/video* подскажите пожалуйста
<doronskiy> *тера
<[Raiden]> а экстендет это как бы ещё 1 запись о следущих 4 разделах
<[Raiden]> вот в нем можно ещё
<[Raiden]> короче либо авто (если что умрет - ссзб) , либо ртфм.
<Imposibru> а он в авто сколько под убунту выделит
<[Raiden]> не знаю не пробовал
<doronskiy> а разве ип-камеры монтирую физически?
<funber> я и хочу это узнать
<doronskiy> по-моему, в большинстве устройств можно напрямую вывести только сигналы по аларму
<funber> смысл в том чтобы прекрутить ее к скайпу
<doronskiy> а..
<funber> прочитав 2 дня гугль я понял что можно сказать скайпу захватывать поток с камеры
<funber> если я правильно понял
<funber> для этого используется v4l
<funber> но когда я пытаюсь запустить ее конфигуратор он мне выдает что у тебя нет устройства
<doronskiy> ну, теоретически да, надо как-то создавать видеоисточник
<funber> вот в этом и проблема везде написано как прикручивать уже готовый источник а как его создать инфы я найти не могу)
<doronskiy> источником, например, может быть vlc
<doronskiy> (мне так кажется)
<doronskiy> а уже в него сливать поток с камеры
<funber> он не может подключиться к потоку
<funber> по той же причине что и v4l
<funber> нет ничего в dev
<doronskiy> я на прошлых выходных притаскивал домой саньо, делал управление. жаль что ты так поздно спросил, мне даже интересно стало)
<funber>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  Unable to open file /dev/video0 Нет такого устройства или адреса
<funber> то же самое говорит и vlc  и все остальное)
<funber> нет идей?
<Imposibru> Это со всеми вебками так или только с твоей?)
<funber> это не вебка
<funber> это видео няня, чтоб ее. она для скайпа не предназначена
<funber> другой нет и в магазин идти лень
<doronskiy> funber: на, покури) http://www.lavrsen.dk/foswiki/bin/view/Motion/VideoFourLinuxLoopbackDevice
<funber> бросил.) спасибо почитаю)
<Imposibru> А с вебками все путем?
<funber> да почти все норм с вебками)
<Imposibru> почти?)
<Imposibru> Ну так че ставить мне убунту или нет?)))
<sharikoff> нет
<sharikoff> она тебя не спасет
<[Raiden]> ну как разберешся почему 4-й диск не давало, то можешь ставить
<Imposibru> От чего не спасет?)
<sharikoff> от того что после установки ты пойдешь не гугл читать а придешь сюда и будешь всех тут будоражить вопросами
<sharikoff> ответы на которые все есть в гугле
<sharikoff> =)
<Imposibru> А разве не для этого канал?)
<sharikoff> не для тупых вопросов точно
<sharikoff> для тонкостей скорее всего..
<Imposibru> Это в описании канала так написано или в правилах, и где граница тупости и тонкостей?
<sharikoff> это видно по вопросу
<sharikoff> и вопрос стаить убунту или нет как бэ намекает
 * sharikoff сегодня злой и просит его извинить если чо
<Imposibru> ну может быть, но из вопрос скорее из контекста написанного полчаса назад)
<sharikoff> Imposibru: послушай
<sharikoff> за то врем пока ты тут сидишь уже бы давно все поставил и мы уже всей толпой разбирались бы с твоей камерой
<sharikoff> а пока мы усиленно оффтопим
<sharikoff> не правда ли?
<Imposibru> Это не у меня камера)
<Imposibru> это у funber'a ))
<sharikoff> ну неважно что там у тебя
<Scrimmer> всеравно ты виновен
<sharikoff> у меня седня шел снег.. опять
<funber> кто то изьявил желание разобраться с камерой ?))
<sharikoff> funber: а что там не так с камерой?
<funber> нужно прекрутить ip кумеру к crfqge
<funber> к skype
<sharikoff> ну и
<sharikoff> в чем конкретно прблема
<funber> как создать видеоисточник с этой камеры в dev
<funber> если я правиль понял сам способ
<funber> у меня vlc при попытке воспроизвести поток и камеры ругается на отсутствие  чего либо  в dev
<sharikoff> может тут? http://ubuntism.ru/2010/01/webcam-ubuntu-skype/
<sharikoff> может не стоят дрова?
<sharikoff> может тут https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<funber> ytn
<funber> нет
<sharikoff> что скорее всего
<sharikoff> нет что?
<funber> я не про юсб камеру
<sharikoff> а про какую?
<funber> ip
<funber> yfgbcfk ;t
<sharikoff> =))
<funber> как ее сделать устройством)?
<sharikoff> никак
<sharikoff> она отдельное устройство
<funber> да понятно\)
<sharikoff> и отдает видео в поток
<sharikoff> вот лови поток
<sharikoff> rstp://
<sharikoff> http://community.skype.com/t5/Skype-%D0%B4%D0%BB%D1%8F-Windows/%D0%9C%D0%BE%D0%B6%D0%B5%D1%82-%D0%BB%D0%B8-%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%BF-%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%B7%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D1%82%D1%8C-IP-%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%B5%D1%80%D1%8B/td-p/351030
<funber> тоесть ты мне wine  еще предлагаешь для полного шастья использовать)
<sharikoff> я предлагаю взять 500 рублей и пойти купить вебкамеру
<funber> это слишком просто ))
<funber> лучше про поток объясни )
<sharikoff> ип камера отдает видео в поток
<sharikoff> который можно поймать vlc
<funber> это понятно,
<funber> он говорит что не может подключится к dev/video0 так как нет такого
<sharikoff> так откуда оно возьмется то
<sharikoff> это ж не устройство внутри компа
<sharikoff> это самостоятельное устройство
<funber> вот я и спрашиваю как быть
<sharikoff> и надо в vlc набирать сеть
<sharikoff> и там урл
<sharikoff> rtsp://ip:554
<sharikoff> емнип
<funber> как узнать поддерживает ли камера rstp ?
<sharikoff> как с помощью микроскопа позвонить бабушке в пензу
<funber> ладно понял
<sharikoff> funber: дай я угадаю
<sharikoff> посмотреть в гугле?
<sharikoff> funber: самый простой способ узнать ссылку на видео
<sharikoff> это зайти на веб морду камеры и посмотреть код
<sharikoff> по правой кнопке
<doronskiy> этот способ часто ничего не дает
<doronskiy> т.к. там обычно флеш-плеер в морде
<funber> ну да или java
<funber> http://192.168.0.29/jview.htm
<funber> вот адрес
<sharikoff> вот тебе надо посмотреть jview
<funber> камера не поддерживает rstp как я понял
<sharikoff> funber:  у нее 1 режим?
<doronskiy> сд от камеры есть? там все должно быть описано
<sharikoff> у меня была камера у нее было 2 режима
<funber> говорю же vlc когда пытаешься подключаться ругается
<sharikoff> ява и поток
<doronskiy> + настройки потоков в веб-интерфейсе
<funber> там ява и активХ
<sharikoff> какая камера
<sharikoff> щас дрочиться будем неделю поток искать
<funber> dcs 930l
<doronskiy> в влц вводится не просто ип камеры, а специальный урл, с которого она видает поток
<doronskiy> все в доках должно быть
<doronskiy> у нее нет видеопотока
<doronskiy> ни ртп, ни производных
<doronskiy> только покадровый жпег
<doronskiy> mjpeg
<doronskiy> ну это в какой-то мере, тоже плюс. можно без особых заморочек отображать картинку в любом браузере
<funber> забавно
<doronskiy> нормально
<funber> и как быть со скайпом ?
<doronskiy> так же, как и с любой другой ип-камерой)
<doronskiy> тебе нужно виртуальное устройство видеоввода
<doronskiy> чтобы ты, например, мог транслировать в него статичную картинку, хотя бы
<funber> я это вначале и спрашивал
<doronskiy> а там уже привязываться к твоему mjpeg
<funber> как его создать ?
<sharikoff> аксис надо было брать
<doronskiy> статья не помогла, что я давал?
<funber> да я ее с работы взял поюзать.)
<doronskiy> какая разница что брать?
<funber> я не совсем понял как создать устройство
<stasdizzi> а какой вопрос по камере?
<doronskiy> по камере нет вопросов
<stasdizzi> что хотите добиться?
<doronskiy> есть вопрос создания виртуального видеоисточника с целью прицепить его в скайп
<doronskiy> ну а в виртуальный источник уже потом пихать картинку откуда угодно, в тч с камеры
<stasdizzi> видеопоток в d-link http://адрес/mjpeg.cgi
<sharikoff> http://hardc0l2e.wordpress.com/2010/01/20/fake-webcam-in-ubuntu-linux/
<funber> я не понял как с помощью vloopback  создать источник
<sharikoff> http://habrahabr.ru/post/96016/
<Scrimmer> ребят, а можно ли SMPlayer сделать поверх всех окон?
<Scrimmer> тю,нашел
<skai-falkorr> щелк по заголовку и выбрать же:)
<flintstone> драсте :)
<skai-falkorr> ну привет, коль не шуткуешь
<flintstone> шумно тут у вас :)
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<shenmue> baronos пинг
<pakirava> всем доброго!
<pakirava> заменил на компе железо: новая мать, оперативка, видео  карта. Ubuntu 11.10 через минуту после полной загрузки виснет. Не реагирует на Ctrl+Alt+F1..6, Ctrl+Alt+Backspace. Но срабатывает Ctrl+Alt+Del - винт поморгает, и комп перезагружается.
<pakirava> Подскажите, какие логи и где смотреть
<shenmue> var/log все
<flintstone> pakirava: ты систему ставил до замены матери и видеокарты или после? :)
<shenmue> для начала дрова переставь на видео
<pakirava> да, система уже стояла
<pakirava> видео драйвера стоят дефолтные, 12.04 с флешки тоже виснет.
<flintstone> а переставить систему не легче будет чем разбираться в старых конфигах? :)
<baronos> shenmue: понг
<pakirava> хм... стоит 2х2ГБ оперативки. Если оставляю одну планку (любую) - не виснет. Система 32битная
<flintstone> тебе ядро надо поменять
<pakirava> на 64битное?
<flintstone> нет
<flintstone> раз система 32 битная
<flintstone> тебе нужно ставить ядро с потдержкое PAE
<flintstone> погугли на эту тему
<flintstone> оно должно буть в репах убунты
<flintstone> а лучше сам собери ядро :)
<pakirava> спасибо, погуглю. собирать, спасибо, увольте:)
<flintstone> sudo aptitude install linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae
<pakirava> ну вот! погуглить не дал)
<flintstone> ты почитай что такое PAE чтобы понять что делаешь :)
<pakirava> я когда на рабочей системе пытался ядро собрать - не вышло. даже с дефолтной конфигупацией не получаалось. не говоря уже про те попытки, когда сам пытался сконфигурировать
<flintstone> я бы кинул нормальные работоспособные и оптимизированные настройки, но тебе надо там подобрать дрова для своего железа
<skai-falkorr> мемтестом погоняй
<skai-falkorr> есть возможность, что планка памяти кривая.или мать
<flintstone> да.. система не должна виснуть
<flintstone> но лучше переставь систему
<flintstone> потом ставь ядро с PAE
<flintstone> если хочешь чтобы 32 битная система видела все 4 гига
<flintstone> или сразу 64 битную ставь
<flintstone> :)
<pakirava> то есть отсутствие pae-ядра не должно вешать систему вне зависимости от колиства оперативной памяти?
<flintstone> не должно
<flintstone> pae просто дает возможность системе видеть 4 гига в 32 битной системе
<pakirava> планки сейчас переставляю местами - пробую. пока что с одной любой планкой в перволм слоте все работает.
<flintstone> надеюсь ты знаешь что желательно перед переставлением планок надо отрубить питание..? :)
<flintstone> но лучше воспользуйся мемтестом
<pakirava> ну, если бы не знал, то, думаю, вторую планку я бы уже не потестил....
<tagezi> всем привет
<pakirava> привет, друг чей-то там)
<pakirava> спасибо всем, пойду мудрить...
<pr0mode> всем ку
<shenmue> пыщ
<baronos> тыщ
<shenmue> baronos вбокс с юсб какой там?
<baronos> shenmue: где?
<shenmue> baronos пакет в репах. одинс с юсб. другой без
<baronos> shenmue: в репах лежит 4.1.14-dfsg-2 0, я юзаю gnome-boxes. на сайте 4.1.16 лежит
<shenmue> http://ubuntovod.ru/interface/chameleonic-ambiance.html пыщно
<Escsun> Привет всем
<only_you> http://uptime.netcraft.com/up/graph?site=www.uz.gov.ua - как видишь, уже сменили))
<only_you> ссори, не туда
<jlewka> test
<ubuntuhelp> jlewka, Есть контакт.
<jlewka> ну так. что, кто нить знает?
<shenmue> я не знаю
<shenmue> даже не видел что ты спросил
<jlewka> )
<jlewka> помогите мне с unity ^)  почему то alt+f2 не всегда срабатывает...
<andrex> shenmue: протелепать xD
<jlewka> иногда работает, а иногда не работает...
<shenmue> andrex  ;)
<shenmue> jlewka хоткеи могут быть зарегены в уже в открытых прогах
<jlewka> ну так, это иногда еще при загрузке происходит...
<jlewka> и проходит ток с рестартом иксов...
<shenmue> при загрузке еще иксов нету
<shenmue> а другие хоткеи работают? от де которые
<andrex> просто альт тоже самое почти
<shenmue> а то может гном сеттинг демон глючит . у него бывает такое
<jlewka> ну я имею ввиду загрузку пользовательской сессии, полностью
<ghosthost> привет
<jlewka> х.. ну f11 и f10 работают
<jlewka> другие не работают
<ghosthost> подскажите, как отключить вызов меню по F10 в Unity?
<[Raiden]> видимо не все инновации одинаково полезны
<[Raiden]> слышал что отключается, но как не скажу
<ghosthost> вот и я не нашел
<ghosthost> способа как это сделать. а надоедает в mc
<jlewka> бр... чувствую вернусь скоро в гном...
<[Raiden]> ghosthost: http://blog.francois-becker.net/post/2012/01/28/How-to-disable-the-F10-menu-shortcut-in-Unity
<[Raiden]> or use kde, Luke
<tagezi|off> а в горячих клавишах не пернозначить?
<tagezi> ghosthost: http://www.ashep.org/2012/otklyuchenie-f10-v-ubuntu-unity/
<tagezi> непомогло?
<artus> хе, причем там компизы если бака собсно в gtk3
<ghosthost> не помогло
<[Raiden]> в юнити может всетаки? :)
<[Raiden]> гтк3 то тут причем
<ghosthost> я не пойму, мои прежние сообщения были видны?
<ghosthost> наверное нет.
<Scrimmer> какие сообщения?
<ghosthost> что не помогло ) в юнити этот рецепт может и сработает.
<ghosthost> но я забыл сказать: у меня юнити2д.
<[Raiden]> п-ц не лечим (с)
<ghosthost> так. проверим в юнити.
<[Raiden]> ахаха https://gist.github.com/1352470/5eb42a3d6d823fff78b5f00e5ad99c78da6331bc
<[Raiden]> пионерские поделки. Требующие патчей для смены хоткея
<ghosthost> нет эффекта )
<ghosthost> ни в юнити 2д, ни в 3д.
<ghosthost> в общем да.
<baronos> ghosthost: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1017546#p1017546
<[Raiden]> ghosthost: а ты оба способа попробовал?
<[Raiden]> хотя мой только для 3д
<baronos> причем тут юнити к gtk gnome-terminal'a?
<artus> ну это э надо в гугле сомандовать хау ту дисейбл ф10 , а это тяжелоооо :)
<[Raiden]> baronos: чел спросил про юнити, а там по ф10 есть меню
<artus> *s/э/ж
<Scrimmer> artus, вечер добрый, милейший
<Scrimmer> соизвольте узнать, как у вас дела?
<Scrimmer> ох, прошу прощения, я уронил свой монокль
<artus> а тебе зачем? :)
<ghosthost> при чем тут гугл
<artus> ghosthost, при том, что решение твоей проблемы ищется ну минуты за полторы
<ghosthost> запиши скринкаст, покажи
<ghosthost> если бы было так, я бы уже вопрос решил и не тратил время тут :)
<ghosthost> но оба способа пока эффекта не дали.
<artus> ghosthost, http://goo.gl/DvyoT
<ghosthost> более того, второй я еще две недели назад пробовал
<artus> первая же ссылка , которую тебе уже дали, и которая лечит проблему с багом gtk3 касательно f10 , лечит на 100% , создал 1н файлик, вписал 3 строчки, релогин, всеееееееее
<ghosthost> если бы было так, я бы уже вопрос решил и не тратил время тут :)
<ghosthost> тьфу, Doing everything above does not solve the F10 key in 12.04. It is still bound somewhere to mouse right click. – Paweł Gościcki Apr 30 at 18:18
<artus> и пост там от 2011-11-16 , так что не ты первй же
<ghosthost> вот что пишут в аск убунту
<ghosthost> :)
<artus> ghosthost, cat ~/.config/gtk-3.0/gtk.css на пасту
<yurau_> test
<ubuntuhelp> yurau_, Ну понг, и что?
<[Raiden]> попробуйте узнать сколько лет гномеры трахаются со сменой действия на ф10 ) И задайте себе вопрос когда по умолчанию будет такой хоткей, что бы юзер не парился
<[Raiden]> если учитывать прошлый опыт, то не ранее чем через 10 лет
<artus> куды этот сказочник улетел
<baronos> artus: теперь вот так http://hastebin.com/palipurida :)
<ghosthost> создание конфига эффект дало, правда неясно какие последствия это будет иметь в целом
<ghosthost> но это не ответ на мой вопрос. в других приложениях ф10 так же вызывает меню
<artus> ghosthost, 19:12    ghosthost | более того, второй я еще две недели назад пробовал / так значит с умным видом сказки расказывал? ))
<ghosthost> это сказано насчет компиза
<artus> ghosthost, а другие приложения - смотри настройки компиза, бага самой gtk3 этим куском вылечена , остальное только левые надстройки влияют
<ghosthost> ну это сильно сказано что бага гтк вылечена )
<artus> мдя, как все запущено
<ghosthost> это точно, запущено
<ghosthost> и безобразно документировано
<[Raiden]> прикольная аватарка http://www.linux.org.ru/photos/39134:629062849.jpg
<pr0mode> аватарка сильная ... ))
<ghosthost> ну а в целом убунта за прошедшие два года стала только лучше. в этом релизе я столкнулся только с двумя багами (не считая того, что приложения иногда падают сами собой, включая компиз).
<Scrimmer> Ребят, тут ктонибудь играет в игры через wine?
<baronos> только в nfs world
<Scrimmer> не было проблем с хрипом звука?
<baronos> нет
<shenmue> да
<Scrimmer> шенму, у тя PulseAudio?
<shenmue> дыа
<Scrimmer> проблему никак не смог решить, или не решал?
<shenmue> какую?
<Scrimmer> с хрипом звука в приложениях, запущенных под wine
<shenmue> aoss если только
<shenmue> батя купил себе нокию н8. щас вожусь с ней
<shenmue> нокия кака ><
<baronos> это которая с wp8?
<shenmue> не знаю
<Scrimmer> nokia вообще каки, разве что на win8 нормальные)
<[Raiden]> ну, я не согласен. У меня нокия е52 и мне нравится
<shenmue> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0527/h_1338140364_1007333_cf66ec6248.png ставиться уже пол часа
<Scrimmer> а зачем он тебе?
<shenmue> ну как так можна то? криворукие блин
<Scrimmer> залить на него инфу можно и без этой проги
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: сборка телефона качественная, но вот OS не очень)
<Scrimmer> а пробовал кто oss ставить?
<Scrimmer> глупый вопрос, что ли?:)
<rapidsp> слишком умный
<[Raiden]> ну я пробовал
<[Raiden]> нагуглил хавту и поставил
<[Raiden]> в общем всё скучно
<[Raiden]> но потом откатил, т.к. с моей картой у альзы проблем нет
<Scrimmer> гребаные угли, всю руку оппалил хД
<Scrimmer> не туда*
<[Raiden]> микшер тамзабавный. Френдли его сложно назвать
<[Raiden]> сча может шот нарою
<Scrimmer> их же несколько, нет?
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0527/h_1338140835_6259894_85dc779f3a.png
<[Raiden]> насчет несколько незнаю.
<Scrimmer> фига
<Scrimmer> эм, это гном? о_0
<[Raiden]> ну да, 2.х
<[Raiden]> + компиз
<Scrimmer> я думал ты на кедах сидишь о_0
<[Raiden]> был перерыв на гном. Пока кде4 развивалось.
<Scrimmer> а я все тащусь от гном без эффектов)))
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0527/h_1338141332_8654308_3d2423c364.png
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> типо хороший пинг?
<Scrimmer> хм, 1.44, фигасе
<[Raiden]> мне больше нравилось что он графический
<[Raiden]> вот этого даже в винде нет
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере ихз коробки
<Scrimmer> ты про инструмент?
<[Raiden]> да
<Scrimmer> ну, там и cmd - > ping ya.ru хватало
<Scrimmer> для пинга то больше и не надо :)
<Scrimmer> хм, понял твою фразу, ты прав (:
<Scrimmer> блин, мелкомягкие уже надоели выпускать обновления skype для iOS, уже безбожно лагает :(
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0527/h_1338142063_5937309_be8f899980.png
<baronos> выручайте http://hastebin.com/dikofefado , почему в буфер не кидается и как сделать ссылку в буфер?
<baronos> скрины выполняются все нормально, но вот в буфер ссыль не идет зараза.
<Lorgus> hi all
<[Raiden]> baronos: http://paste.org.ru/?wg4aea
<[Raiden]> а.. ты про скрипт, я интерны смотрю и туплю
<[Raiden]> я думал у тебя с тем хостом проблемы ))
<baronos> [t[t)
<baronos> хехе)
<baronos> чем закончить скрипт, пишит line 25: ошибка синтаксиса: неожиданный конец файла
<artus> убрать ошибку в 25й строке
<baronos> там пусто
<baronos> поставил fi ошибка ушла :D
<baronos> не получается в буфер ссыль положить((
<[Raiden]> baronos: 22 строки вроде и там нехватает fi
<[Raiden]> закрытие if
<[Raiden]> мда
<[Raiden]> сильно я что-то отвлекся на этих интернов. Игнорил их всё время, а оказалось не плохо и ржачн оместами
<baronos> интерны гуд, чем то клинику напоминают, только юмор родной :)
<Scrimmer> жаль, что плагиат
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0527/h_1338145863_6378053_7f15c242d5.png маленький изврат  с прозрачностью
<Scrimmer> хм
<Scrimmer> а симпотишно выглядит
<shenmue> http://dobrozlo.com/news/++++++++++++++++++/8738 оО
<Scrimmer> а че плюсов так мало?
#ubuntu-ru 2013-05-20
<Romul> всем привет.  простой вопрос назрел.  как сделать чтобы удаление по команде rm  -rf  запустилось  через определенное время
<Romul> вылетал
<PS1X> кто-то в курсе,работает ли newsbeuter с bash.im/rss/  ???
<andrex> PS1X, а хлеборезка белый хлеб режет или только черный?
<PS1X> )
<PS1X> ты о чем?
<andrex> о твоем вопросе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> она еще колбаску может настругать
<PS1X> )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://minsvyaz.ru/ru/news/index.php?id_4=43760 эх, опять болтология
<andrex> потратят кучу млрд рублев и все на этом кончится
<PS1X> newsbeuter
<PS1X> знает кто-то,как к нему прикрутить bash.im?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.ferra.ru/ru/techlife/news/2013/05/17/Google-Glass-Ubuntu/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> боян?
<PS1X> скорее бред
<rusman> будет-ли Ubuntu-phone использовать java виртуальную машину для работы приложений как андроид это делает?
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/workplaces/9176070
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], в наше время лучше было... ни компов и ни егэ не было.
<[Raiden]> Наверное да.
<[Raiden]> http://ithappens.ru/story/10971
<andrex> PS1X, echo blah > rrs && newsbeuter -u rrs
<andrex> man newsbeuter
<PS1X> оно не хавает их rss
<andrex> чяднт? http://itmages.ru/image/view/1035956/f355d856
<andrex> PS1X ссзб
<Onkeltem> Привет всем
<andrex> нк привет
<andrex> у*
<Onkeltem> Пытаюсь научиться пользоваться дефолтной бэкапилкой Ubuntu (duplicity). Убирая все эмоции задам вопрос: как этой чудной софтинке сказать, чтобы делала бэкапы в определённое время?
<Onkeltem> а то она мягко говоря странная — начинает в разгар рабочего дня
<[Raiden]> баш+тар+крон или  rsync+крон. А хороших гуи удобных я не видел. Их ещё предстоит реализовать...
<Onkeltem> мдаа
<[Raiden]> это только моё мнение )
<Onkeltem> и ещё, там мило наблюдать прекрасно реализованные гуи — в этой софтинке нельзя выбрать папочки с точечкой
<[Raiden]> гениально
<Onkeltem> и нельзя ввести путь вручную
<[Raiden]> были ещё какие-то бекапилки, bacula например. Но вроде тоже без гуи
<andrex> скрытые мона, а вот про пути это уже наутилус обрубок виноват
<andrex> надо заменить его вообще...
<[Raiden]> в наутилусе хоткей есть что бы видеть скрытые и вроде бы он даже в гномовских диалогах работал в гном2. Кто хчоет - проверьте.
<andrex> не в диалогах открытия закрытия пкм и показывать скрытые файлы
<[Raiden]> ок
<andrex> открытия сохранения
<[Raiden]> Видимо бекапилка писалась для обычных людей, коотыре только подошли к компу. Тем кто уже давно знаком ,в таких программах всегда неудобно ))
<[Raiden]> только гномерам не говорите, а то они расстроятся , со свтоим путём на минимализм
<[Raiden]> ой, простите, холивара не хотел )
<andrex> фи таким быть
<Onkeltem> Сделали бы gnome-shell для fluxbox...
<Onkeltem> я бы на нём сидел, вотъ
<Onkeltem> как я собсно и сидел неск лет
<[Raiden]> Нету вообще никакой необходимости привязывать стол к вм. Нигде больше так не сделано. Что означает что можно было сделать иначе.
<artus> за что сидел?
<andrex> да делали бы полностью модульное все
<andrex> помоему я уже это говорил
<artus> утра
<andrex> artus, ку
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: чем больше универсальность/модульность, тем сложней договориться как организовывать взаимодействие
<andrex> если делает одна конотора то норм должно быть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так делает не одна контора, а сообщество
<andrex> сообщество гнома и делает) вот им и меду собой и договариватся
<andrex> итд
<[Raiden]> Неплохо бы если бы договорились ещё до начала проекта причем не только в сообществе гнома, а более глобально ) Глядишь и форков небыло бы.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а с кем им договариваться что бы замена гнома в любом дистрибе на любое ДЕ была для пользователя проста и безболезненна?
<andrex> да похоже что этому не бывать, тут даже соседствующие сообщества незнаю что делают соседи
<[Raiden]> Ну, не знаю с кем.  Но вообще неплохо устраивать какие-то соц опросы хотя бы ) А то ведь можно и совсем проект закопать, если цель проекта  - существовать для многих людей.
<[Raiden]> короче сотрудничество должно быть какое-то в опенсорсе.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: анализ этих опросов и похоронит проект. ибо всем не угодишь
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: а всем и не надо, достаточно большинству ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: 146% тру
<andrex> а у нас ща примерно так, одна рука шнурки завязывает вторая носок одевает
<andrex> на одну и туже ногу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на одной и той же ноге
<[Raiden]> В общем, проект вызывал вопросы ещё до первого релиза. А когда вышел, появились статьи с заголовками типа: made for easy. easy for who?
<[Raiden]> больше тут нечего добавить имхо ) ошибки на  уровне соданя проекта и проектирования.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: но проект есть. если бы решали ошибки до создания. проета могло не быть до сих пор
<[Raiden]> По мне так лучше бы небыло. было бы гораздо лучше ,посидеть ещё 2-3 года на гном2, но сделать такой проект который мог бы затмить хотя бы другие. А так мы чот получили? Народ бежит даже на хфце ) Который написан для устаревших компов ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: если хфце делает что ей положено, имеет ли значение для каких компов он был писан?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> можно сказать что дебиан тоже для старых компов
<SergeyIT> надо разрабов сажать за старые компы, чтобы они делали быстрые программы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> надо запретить выпускать и продавать новые компы
<SergeyIT> зачем?
<artus> SergeyIT, разрабов надо просто сажать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а зачем они, старые работают
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: при советах были такие институты - шарашки. сколько всего напридумывали
<_d4vid> http://www.securitylab.ru/news/440479.php ))))
<_d4vid> http://habrahabr.ru/post/180259/ малодец!
<Michael72> Для любителей кодить в bash. Есть два файла содержащие список слов. Файл _hebrus.lwr содержит большой список уникальных слов. Файл _hebrus.txt содержит малый список. Необходимо проверить список _hebrus.txt на совпадение (наличие) слов в большом списке.
<Michael72> Если слово в большом списке не найдено - вывести на экран.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.securitylab.ru/blog/personal/secinsight/29831.php
<andrex> [:|||:]
<_d4vid> смотрим что могут очки http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8lScHO2mM0
<_d4vid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exQyrvr9hIo гг
<[Raiden]> Эх, жаль чел ушел. Я бы ему сказал, что имеет значение. Даже если хфце работает идеально, это всёравн оустаревшее и рынку на это пофиг.
<[Raiden]> ещё и тулкит устаревший.
<[Raiden]> это как симбиан и андройд )
<tagezi> всем привет
<andrex> ну привет
<SergeyIT> пока, домой пошел
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Понг понг понг...
<andrex> Sergey_IT, чет ты долго домой шел)
<andrex> полз чтоле
<Sergey_IT> час + поесть + убрать
<tagezi> кого убрать? )
<andrex> соседа моего
<Sergey_IT> можно и соседа, как пожелаете... скучно
<[koshka]> Здрастк
<[koshka]> Ой. Здрасте)
<Sergey_IT> ку
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: напиши компилятор для vba под линух )))
<andrex> вувуву
<andrex> ф*
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, здесь паталогоанатом нужен
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: блин, тебе же скучно, возьми и напиши.. нужно то насамом деле сделать порт на с++.. интересно же )
<andrex> gccvba
<Sergey_IT> неа, не интересно
<andrex> франкинштейн какойто
<andrex> е
<[Raiden]> был какой-то порт бейсика. Правда не знаю какой вариации и звался вроде gambas
<[Raiden]> даже 1 программу на нём знаю xt7-player
<Sergey_IT> чего никогда не любил - это басик
<andrex> бейскика который 10 input n$; 20 print n$ 30 stop
<baronos> надо кути любить, кде на нем, а кде любят ;)
<andrex> 40 cls 50 go to 10
<andrex> )
 * andrex забыл уже этот страшный бейсик
 * Sergey_IT никогда не знал бейсик, но в коде приходилось разбираться
<Sergey_IT> q
<tagezi> всем ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2013-05-21
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<Kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Есть контакт.
<Kyshtynbai> Зшбс.
<Areks> Добрый день господа, не могли бы вы помочь с расшифровкой посмертной записки процессов )) http://pastebin.com/XB6Un0hK
<Areks> Killed process 2963 (apache2) total-vm:410168kB, anon-rss:93748kB, file-rss:0kB - 410 мегабайт это что в данном контексте?
<|rapidsp|> замочили апач, а потом его детей
<|rapidsp|> имхо
<Areks> это суммарно по всем процессам?
<SergeyIT> утра
<andrex> вечера
<PS1X> привет всем
<SergeyIT> как это убого - http://government.ru/
<|rapidsp|> а вложено небось дофига ^)
<SergeyIT> а то! ;)
<|rapidsp|> не совсем понятно, кто делатель
<[Raiden]> а чего вы там хотели увидеть?  Анимацию, флэш и т.д?
<andrex> гос секреты
<|rapidsp|> блэкджек и телок же!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://geoguessr.com/ это интересней
<SergeyIT> играл уже )
<SergeyIT> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0521/h_1369128797_3019836_388916a8fc.png
<SergeyIT> где флаг интересно?
<andrex> под герб от стыда залез
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT:  http://postimg.org/image/7nnf1ao35/ в обратную сторону так же. вот и отгадай
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: флеш на таком сайте делать нельзя. депутатские ипады его не показывают
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9115/78716754.92/0_d506a_7409514b_orig
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: супер. есть уменя один адепт яболка
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus, там часто такое, только по разметке, качеству покрытия, растительности и грунту (россия узнается сразу)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: австралия это
<SergeyIT> так и понятно, что это не россия )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: где то за пол часа http://bit.ly/14rZegS последний просто так тыкнул.
<SergeyIT> хороший результат!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пол часа гугления :)
<SergeyIT> думаю было бы лучше, если хотя бы машина ехала
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: я там знак нашел, но название выводило в канаду, англию
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и больше 6 вариантов не выходит в подсказках при наборе
<PS1X> LOIC?
<PS1X> http://www.governo.it check
<PS1X> )
<PS1X> ?
<PS1X> чего все такие неразговорчивые?
<PS1X> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2039020/police-arrest-anonymous-suspects-in-italy.html
<SergeyIT> работают, однако
<PS1X> привет Сергей
<PS1X> завалили сайт однако
<PS1X> http://www.governo.it/
<PS1X> наблюдаю тут за деятельностью ребят )))
<tarokinoe> посоны $@ в баше что означает?
<baronos> переменная заключенная в @, для вывода к примеру echo $@ даст то что в неё запихано. вроде
<tarokinoe> о кстати, можно же самому проверить что означает, кажется что то с аргументами подаваемыми на вхое связано, но щас проверю
<tarokinoe> это список всех аргументов с которыми был вызван скрипт
<andrex> чет мертво опять...
<baronos> реальные парни класс фильмец, я восторге :)
<SergeyIT> рекламщик
<andrex> покупайте дырки от бублика очень нужные дырки от бублика, без наших дырок от бублика ваши бублики не бублики)
<SergeyIT> ыщо один (
<andrex> SergeyIT, давай в нашу веселую канторку по нерекламе ничего
<SergeyIT> не мешай... юнарную систему счисления открыл - все числа состоят только из нулей, теперь 2-х устойчивых состояний не нужно... компутеры можно делать из всего, даже из бырок от бублик
<SergeyIT> д*
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36982 скайп новый
<_d4vid> нового там немного.. кроме багфиксов и на то спасибо мелкософту)
<tagezi> всем привет
<andrex> ну привет
<tagezi> andrex: ну, ну.. я почти закончил скрипт писать, завтра тестить отдаю )))
<tagezi> так что я тебеперь кодер, самый что не наесть настоящий )
<tagezi> теперь* и ещё куча ошибок... пойду гарри потера посмотрю )
<_d4vid> гг
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/2/4/7/8/e/98fdf01c35ed8701d9f1677ec15.jpg
<Kyshtynbai> Лайфхак :) .
<Kyshtynbai> Кстати иду я как-то от библиотеки ленина к дому пашкова, чего там, я всё время забывают как улица называется. Тут из земли прямо - фигак - вылезабт такие столбики, поливают склон и уезжают обратно. Я прямо проникся прогрессом.
<[Raiden]> )
<aleksei`> всем ку
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HD89Mu-cgpg
<aleksei`> круто
<aleksei`> скоро полетим\
<Sergey_IT>  Kyshtynbai, произведений ленина начитался?... Еще и не такое привидется
<Sergey_IT> aleksei`, куда -  всем известно
<aleksei`> Sergey_IT, но главное полетим ведь
<Sergey_IT> важно - куда!
<andrex> в низ
<Sergey_IT> даже когда вверх, все равно вниз получается
<andrex> хравитацион
<[Raiden]> 1 альтернативщик-историк думает что с помощью звуковой антигравитации  устанавливали блоки в пирамидах
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> так что может быть мы уже летали...
<andrex> ага и солнце красили тоже также
<andrex> цивилизация считавшая явления природы божествами, наврятле кудато летала, как мне кажется
<[Raiden]> я чуть раньше постил про релиз скайпа. http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36986
<andrex> и не ты один
<andrex> уже 2 йной баян)
<[Raiden]> это другая новость
<andrex> а всеравно
<andrex> xD
<[Raiden]> ))
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], что еще новенького?
<[Raiden]> из баянов?
<[Raiden]> да вроде пока ничего.
<andrex> 30 ти летней давности
<andrex> )
<[Raiden]> самое интересное на этой неделе - анонс jolla. Будет интересн овыживет ли фирма.
<Sergey_IT> посмотрим
<Sergey_IT> сейчас не знаешь у кого на г... нарвешься (
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0521/h_1369162381_6189760_aaa3cf9934.png  2011
<Sergey_IT> все время анекдот вспоминаю про ВИ и Петьку
<[Raiden]> их много, например про ньюанс...
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> идут значит, видят - куча, а чего - непонятно. ВИ понюхал, Петька лизнул, посмотрели друг на друга - г....
<[Raiden]> хаха
<Sergey_IT> и хором - хорошо, что не вляпались
<Sergey_IT> чего молчим? Жизненно?
<Kyshtynbai> Вылазь, Василь Иваныч! Нас предали.
<Kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Есть контакт.
<Kyshtynbai> А все молчат.
<Sergey_IT> боятся
<aleksei`> спать пора валить
<Kyshtynbai> Точно! Бояцца и спят одновременно.
<Kyshtynbai> Да и мне по-хорошему спать пора... завтра два собеедования у меня...
<aleksei`> всем спокойной
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, какой спать - тебе готовиться надо
<Kyshtynbai> Sergey_IT: всегда готоф :) .
<Sergey_IT> пионэр?
<Sergey_IT> галстук не забудь )
<artus> шо двоешники, затеваете чегой-то *?
<Kyshtynbai> хыхы. та нет. то я на работу устраиваюсь.
<artus> не парься, не возьмут
<artus> таких не берут на роботу :)
<Sergey_IT> оптимистичный прогноз )
 * Kyshtynbai все же надеецца.
<Sergey_IT> счастливец - меня почему то работа сама находила (
<artus> вместо того чтоб надеятцо давно бы уже замутил чето свое, производсво там боеголовок, аль ешо чего занятное
<Kyshtynbai> Нет уш, я лучше поэникею, в нагиос повтыкаю. На то, штобы замутить своё, нет ни знаний, ни средств :(.
 * Kyshtynbai пошёл спать.
<artus> ишеш инвестора и понеслось :D
<Sergey_IT> а отвечать потом кто будет?
<artus> а чего там отвечать то, я ж инвестора сказал искать а не лоха :D
<artus> а для инвестора надо как бе рабочий проект иметь
<Sergey_IT> ну-ну, он же инвестор, а не лох (если только гос. инвестор, но это другой путь)
<artus> гос фтопку, за месяц 2 делаеш навар в 300% с инвестиций, расчитываешсо с инвестором и понеслось в оборот капитал
<Sergey_IT> artus, иногда наблюдаю, как такие проекты рушатся - людей жалко
<artus> Sergey_IT, все зависит от сферы и реальных прогнозов на отбитие вложеного ;)
<Sergey_IT> вот и могут отбить... и не только вложенное (
<artus> фишка в том что нефиг становитцо одним из сотен тысяч предлагающих одну нещасную услугу или продукт, нужно быть впереди паравоза как бе
<Sergey_IT> так я о них и говорю - хорошие научные разработки, и провалы... никому это не надо в нашей стране
<artus> ну научные разработки ради научных разроботок канешн ненадо)
<artus> а вот если эти разработки дают плюшки для существующего производства - тогда проблем с продажами никаких
<artus> как и с подемом мильеноф
<Sergey_IT> artus, не научные, а на основе научных
<Sergey_IT> и дают плюшки... но производства то у нас нет... и инвесторам выгоднее обанкротить или продать
<artus> производства у вас вагон и маленькая тележка , нефиг просто на заводы ориентироватцо, часников которые готовы платить бабки и хотят плюшки - 3 вагона заявок
<Sergey_IT> нет у нас производства...
<artus> ну если тебе так легче думать :)
<Sergey_IT> да я от этого далеко... знакомый вот все пытается... но похоже или в прибалтике или в финке что замутит
<artus> оно у вас просто размазано по всей карте )
<[Raiden]> Производства чего?
<Sergey_IT> ага... производство процессоров у нас где?
<artus> а если нет производства - то вааще плюс же, конкурентов нет, это же клас
<[Raiden]> мцст ,  микрон
<artus> а нафига тебе производство процессоров7
<Sergey_IT> это уровень технологии определяет в первую очередь
<artus> нифига он не определяет вообще
<artus> кроме градуса флуда в интернетах
<Sergey_IT> это ты зря - что у нас высокотехнологичное выпускается?
<[Raiden]> вот вам производство. Я такую в колёса велика набил ) http://www.rimet.ru/catalog/2/vympel/
<artus> люди готовы платить и много за более приземленные вещи
<artus> Sergey_IT, разработка и продажа cnc станков , чем не технологично?
<Sergey_IT> каких, не понял?
<artus> Sergey_IT, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glN3pa16ScM
<Sergey_IT> ага, сборка из чужих комплектующих.
<artus> нафига спрашиваетцо покупать китайское фуфло в тридорога, если с умом произведенное по месту даст ему фору, будет дешевле, и даст заработать производителю оных ?
<artus> Sergey_IT, я вот ща делаю типа такого только в 2 раза больше , из комплектующих только приводы
<artus> себестоимость копейки, точность выше китайсев , для конечного потребителя - дешевле раза в 3 выйдет он
<Sergey_IT> artus, а остальное?
<artus> а остальное мятал и вперед резать, варить, собирать) програмная обвязка - линуха )
<artus> даже больше, бубунта :D
<Sergey_IT> а электроника, электрика...
<artus> по функциональности - перекривает сименсовский софт
<Sergey_IT> компутер
<artus> Sergey_IT, компутер обычный, приводы уже с контроллерами
<Sergey_IT> так это все не местное
<Sergey_IT> а из своего - чугуниевая рама )
<artus> и че? мы щас о возможности заработать а не пофилософствовать
<artus> Sergey_IT, чугунь кстати тема, уже договорились за отливку на партию мелких станков, то донны весом сумарно
<Sergey_IT> так мы о том, что у нас производства высокотехнологичного нет
<Sergey_IT> приводы сделать не можем же
<artus> Sergey_IT, ясно, потому видать и помирають с голоду твои мегаразработчики ибо им языком почесать на предмет что нет у нас своего производства а не делом заниматцо )
<artus> Sergey_IT, можем ) кстати в дальнейшем будем делать свои приводы, просто потому что под свои параметры нужны
<artus> делов на теже 3 копейки
<Sergey_IT> он не помирает - у нег онесколько фирм и работают успешно )
<artus> причем сделать их можно на балконе )
<Sergey_IT> хорошие шаговики на балконе?
<artus> для разового проэкта сойдет и кятай, для серии своего - можно и самим сделать
<artus> втопку шаговики, сервы
<Sergey_IT> без разницы
<[Raiden]> Ну может с балкона и надо начинать. Когда-то макинтоши в гараже паяли.
<Sergey_IT> artus, ты с украины?
<artus> Sergey_IT, а проблема в чем ? 3 линии обмотки намотать? внезапно, его даже вручную можно намотать предворительно проточив все необходимое на токарнике
<artus> Sergey_IT, угу)
<artus> Sergey_IT, ну у нас просто за 1-1.5$ можно купить станок с класом точности до тысячных, а на нем делать и приводы, и станки :D
<artus> у вас чуть дороже да поискать, но и ченник на финальную продукцию повыше будет )
<[Raiden]> какие сервы. Я на заводе работал в своё время, электродвижки разные делали ) Может жив ещё )
<[Raiden]> или вы вообще о чем
<Sergey_IT> двигатели у нас хреновые, к примеру турбомолекулярные насосы до сих пор не научились делать
<artus> учитывая что они нафиг некому ненужны, то нормально  )
<Sergey_IT> подшипников, к примеру, нет
<Sergey_IT> сейчас они везде нужны - технология вакуума требует
<artus> Sergey_IT, примеры кому они нужны ?
<artus> подшипниковых заводов у вас как грязи, таакшта ненадо ляля
<Sergey_IT> дерьмовых - это да
<artus> гуглить пошол чтоль кому нужны насосы ? ))
<artus> вобщем разговор ниочем по ходу, из разряда на кухне и ради поговорить )
<Sergey_IT> дома посмотри вокруг  и найди что-нибудь приличное полностью отечественное
<Sergey_IT> я только молоток вижу и то отец делал )
<[Raiden]> у меня ест ьурсская дрель, минский холодильник , шуруповёрт интерскол, тм русский.
<[Raiden]> и ещё тв лж с надписью сделано в россии )
<[Raiden]> Ещё есть набор ключей дело техники. Думал наши, оказалось индия.
<[Raiden]> )
#ubuntu-ru 2013-05-22
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Понг.
<[koshka]> Добра вам
<[koshka]> Утреннего добра
<|rapidsp|> я бы предпочел стаканчик вечернего добра ^)
<andrex> а я бы предпочел электриков пристрелить
<|rapidsp|> на их место придут другие :)
<andrex> у меня патроны бесконечные
<onkeltem> Ку
<onkeltem> Видно что я пишу?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у электриков тоже респавн бесконечный
<andrex> onkeltem, да
<corehook> Блин
<PS1X> )
<corehook> thunderbird висючая тяжелая штука
<corehook> всем ку
<PS1X> прив
<corehook> посоветуйте тини клиент какой нибудь
<corehook> шоп на фоне висел
<corehook> и плювал попапами
<corehook> а лучше python+notification замучу
<corehook> точно
 * corehook away
<SergeyIT> утро... andrex, вечер
<Anon1mous> привет
<Anon1mous> кто-то пользуется weechat?
<SergeyIT> вичатники
<andrex> SergeyIT, ку
<andrex> я
<andrex> !ask > Anon1mous
<ubuntuhelp> Anon1mous, please see my private message
<Anon1mous> какой плагин ники разукрашивает?)
<Anon1mous> или какой параметр в конфиге за это отвечает?
<andrex> colorisenick
<andrex> или както так
<Anon1mous> спс
<Anon1mous> щас гляну
<andrex> colorize_nicks.py
<SergeyIT> ой не надо - цвета страшные, еще приснятся потом (
<andrex> во как я опшибсо)
<Anon1mous> ага.нашел его
<andrex> SergeyIT, какой самый страшный?
<Anon1mous> они терминальные шрифты использовать будут?
<andrex> да
<SergeyIT> раз ру, то можно переписать под себя, чтобы все одноцветное было
<Anon1mous> спс.
<andrex> ))
<andrex> а смысл? тогда проще не ставить
<Anon1mous> проверим щас)
<andrex>  /script load colorize_nicks.py
<andrex> и ненадо перезаходить
<SergeyIT>  andrex, вот этот -  http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0522/h_1369210634_5211969_4d5160bf7b.png
<Anon1mous> странно раскрашивает
<andrex> SergeyIT, хм, цветофобушка ты наш))
<Anon1mous> 3 ника разного цвета,отальные все одного
<|rapidsp|> страшнее квирка никто не раскрашивает ^)
<Anon1mous> )
<|rapidsp|> имеа с разноцветным фоном смотрятся как кляксы
<|rapidsp|> тестировалась
<|rapidsp|> блин
<|rapidsp|> тест
<ubuntuhelp> |rapidsp|, Понг понг понг...
<SergeyIT> andrex, яркие цвета неправильные, все мониторы и телевизоры настраиваю с низкой контрастностью
<Anon1mous> не обязательно же яркие + можно настроить
<andrex> чегото у тя там криво походу с питоном http://itmages.ru/image/view/1039299/97ccb024
<andrex> все никак у людей
<Anon1mous> на арче было так же,вот на Убунте так же
<andrex> нифига не понял, где как было
<andrex> надо телепатию развивать
<Anon1mous> больше половины ников одного цвета
<Anon1mous> щас гуглянем )
<SergeyIT> andrex, жуть - глаза сломаешь (
<andrex> а мене норм
<|rapidsp|> жесть.. xneur на одном сайте не распознает поле пароля и начинает его корректить... думаю че меня не пускает... :)
<andrex> я на список то их не смотрю а слева когда их показывает то норм там фон темный
<JohnDoe_71Rus> |rapidsp|: а он и не распознавал никогда. вводи медленнее, по 2 символа с паузами
<andrex> спамеров тож надо убить
<andrex> засмсили меня уже...
<SergeyIT> |rapidsp|, хнер не нужен
<|rapidsp|> на работе нужен
<SergeyIT> |rapidsp|, меняй работу )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://pastebin.com/YQLv6t3E
<Anon1mous> сделал цвета ников)в конфиге чата не правильно указана была очередность цветов
<FFalcon> Всем привет! есть 3G модем Huawei от people.net при пополнении счета - приходит пароль на модем.. как вытянуть этот пароль? если ли что-то для автоматической замены в NetworkManger?  никто не сталкивался?
<[Raiden]> не сталкивался. Моет надо какой-то снифер,  что бы отловить тсп пакеты с паролем. А потом уже думать что с этим дальше делать
<[Raiden]> наверное только так
<[Raiden]> или спроси где-то ещё
<[Raiden]> пополняй счёт  пожирней ))
<_d4vid> гг
<_d4vid> ре ппл
<[Raiden]> ку
<JohnDoe_71Rus> FFalcon: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=178649.0 не знаю насколько вырас функционал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> FFalcon: "Домен people.net выставлен на продажу!" а стоит ли связываться ?
<SergeyIT> да и название само за себя говорит - пиплов нет
<[Raiden]> раньше был ещё небольшой сайт с варезом nehrena.net
<[Raiden]> сча там блог какой-то
<_d4vid> :)
<corehook> ребзя
<corehook> кто имел опыт удаления IP из блек листов ?
<corehook> письма режектятся
<andrex> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Failed!
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Понг.
<[koshka]> Добра вам!
<andrex> убитьвсехчеловеков
<[koshka]> Да :3
<andrex> [koshka], )
<SergeyIT> оставить только кошек
<[koshka]> Точняк
<andrex> мертвых
 * risu пропылесосил Vladislaw в труднодоступных местах
<[koshka]> Они не оч пахнут
<[koshka]> o_O
<andrex> omg
<[koshka]> Боюсь представить...
<[koshka]> Наверное где то под куллером?
<andrex> мне кажется или чет потихоньку народ ползет обратно на канал....
<Vladislaw> я в гости)
<Vladislaw> Здравствуйте
<[koshka]> Здрастм
<andrex> здра
<[koshka]> Андроид, такой андроид... :-|
<SergeyIT> пойду я, у вас тут страшилки
<andrex> SergeyIT, бу
<andrex> боятся чет он стал всего пследне время, то цета страшные то ещё чего...
<Vladislaw> 62.221.45.237 - - [18/May/2013:03:16:03 +0300] "\xd6\xe9'\xc9f\x80T\x8ey<G{\xda\xbb\x06\xe5\x10k\xab\xa6\xd7\xba$c\x02\xbb\x0e\x16\xc3\x84+&\x86\xecx\xad\x15?\x12\xac\x12\xa17\xa8\x9e>3\xb3T-\r\xf8Ksu" 400 301 "-" "-"
<Vladislaw> периодично такое в логах апача, кто подскажет что это такое
<Vladislaw>  а то как-то странно выглядит
<risu> переведи в буквы и прочитай
<Vladislaw> еще бы знать как перевести
<[koshka]> Где Скай? Он подарок мне должен готовить к днюхе :-|
<risu> я б вообще поставил бы английский язык везде и не парился
<Vladislaw> не смог перевести, не похоже на норм запрос вообще
<andrex> focusn1k, негодяй ;D
<andrex> Vladislaw, спроси на канале апача может они в курсе что это за гадство
<mva> Vladislaw: это всё потому что апач - кака
<andrex> mva, ку
<Vladislaw> ну что имею тем и рад
<andrex> Vladislaw, а работать мешает?
<Vladislaw> что именно? эти запросы? да вроде нет
<andrex> угу, ну значит не трош, ато рухнет совсем), либо перелазь на нгинкс
<Vladislaw> просто интересно что это, и зачем, особо сервер мне и не нужен
<tagezi> всем привет
<Kyshtynbai> Ку!
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: устроился? ))
<UNIm95> Kyshtynbai:  +1 Каксобеседование
<focusn1k> andrex: я хороший
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi: UNIm95 мерси) на второй этам позвали. Будут проверять в сб.
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: не пуха ))
<tagezi> а я сегодня сдал програмульку... нашли всего один косяк, и то не мой =)))
<Vladislaw> а я к курсовой не могу придумать овормление, голые формы не хотят принимать :(
<Kyshtynbai> к чорту :) .
<Kyshtynbai> Голые формы :) ? Я дико котирую голые женские формы.
<tagezi> Vladislaw: )) что значит голые формы?? просто накидал их и не очешь код писать? )
<Vladislaw> http://piccy.info/view3/4609168/a30fe48053a1e2b3098376724a5ba686/1200/
<Vladislaw> вот такое я имел ввиду под голым
<tagezi> Vladislaw: дельфи? )
<Vladislaw> угу :( и интербейс
<tagezi> ну, с++ приятнее, особо с кути.. но не все преподы его принимают
<tagezi> мне повезло, я выпендриваюсь ))
<Vladislaw> ну а мне приходится виртуалку запускать и мучаться со всем этим
<tagezi> а фрипаскаль не катит?
<Vladislaw> тогда держать сервер интербейса не получится
<tagezi> там правда с драйверами к базам хреново, но оно работает, а если быза не юольшая, то можно и в файл складировать
<tagezi> аа.. интербэйс
<Vladislaw> да, курсовая по базам данных
<Vladislaw> но оформление тоже играет роль
<tagezi> Vladislaw: у фри паскаля есть драйвер к интербэйс
<Vladislaw> та уже все-равно столько на дельфи сделал
<tagezi> так что... пишешь и в консоль это всё, что бы им точшно стало... и формачки низкого уровня.. аля ви ))
<Vladislaw> жаль что не примут так, иначе уже бы сделал)
<tagezi> ну у вас и преподы.. мне за линух прощают почти всё ))
<Vladislaw> да я уже лабы сдавал и на си и на яве и на питон+j2me через сокеты, но вот курсовую не разрешают
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<Sergey_IT> вечер
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36993
<Sergey_IT> поглядим, что будет
<[Raiden]> скучно не будет ) Но и страшно по идее тоже.  Если старая ветка поддерживается, то нету поводов для возмущений и форков.
<[Raiden]> вроде бы всё  по челвоечески )
<[Raiden]> челов*
<[Raiden]> В тульской области смерч пролетел,сми пишут двигается к москве.
<[Raiden]> Ветер сорвал крыши с 80 домов, также были повалены 15 столбов ЛЭП.
<Sergey_IT> ужасик опять (
<[Raiden]> пока тихо, я в ювао )
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], у меня на пальце шрам, было дело в 1972 году - ураганчик небольшой был
<[Raiden]> Раньше книжка была известаня, ибм писи для пользователя, раз 7 переиздавалась. Автора вроде стекло убило , когда ураган был в москве.
<[Raiden]> Решил подержать вроде , что бы не вылетела рама.
<Sergey_IT> 2 месяца за 30-ть, без дождей, а потом фронт, но нам повезло - в финке крыши срывало
<Sergey_IT> Фигурнов?
<[Raiden]> Да, вроде
<[Raiden]> я тогда батники здорово научился писать )
<[Raiden]> После ег окнижки
<[Raiden]> http://static.ozone.ru/multimedia/books_covers/1001185689.jpg
<Sergey_IT> не читал... иногда, как справочник смотрел
<Sergey_IT> хорошие времена были - все понятно было, что и как работает
<Sergey_IT> а PDP-11 еще лучше - в кодах тестировать все можно было
<[Raiden]> в википедии вообще указ какой-то от 2009 года, а про гибель ничего.
<[Raiden]> Может быть слухи были преувеличены
<Kyshtynbai> @seen Hanno4ka
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 2 weeks, 2 days, 11 hours, 19 minutes, and 29 seconds ago: <Hanno4ka> утречка
<Kyshtynbai> Спугнуле чтоле. Оно было зобавное.
<Sergey_IT> соскучился?
<Kyshtynbai> Ыхыхы. Да не особо. Это я таг.
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/8/a/7/c/f/6805c6fdfdf97aa4823cb5439b0.gif
<Kyshtynbai> Рыбко споймал. Вот же волк!
<Sergey_IT> рыбку жалко (
<[Raiden]> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Colibri?content=117147 - альтернативная нотификация для кде.
<[Raiden]>  модульность хорошая штука...
<Sergey_IT> когда модули друг другу не мешают
<[Raiden]> конкретно в этой ситуации не будут.
#ubuntu-ru 2013-05-23
<andrex> @whoami
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=221630.0 ЭтаПять!
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Fail!
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Fail!
<Onkeltem> Привет все. Ставлю проприетарный пакет (Kerio VPN client), а он не ставится, так как зависит от openssl:i386. При этому openssl у меня установлен. Система 64 разрядная. Как быть?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> написать в техподдержку Kerio
<Onkeltem> JohnDoe_71Rus: нет времени. Нужно сейчас всё поднять
<andrex> поставить 32 бита систему
<Onkeltem> andrex: lol
<andrex> потому что в ней нет таких проблем
<artus> а че лол? толку от 64 никакого
<Onkeltem> у меня 16ГБ оперативы
<andrex> и че
<Onkeltem> насколько я понимаю, в 32-битной системе я не получу доступа ко всей оперативе?
<andrex> пае никто не отменял
<artus> Onkeltem, последний процес которому надо было больше 3х гигов оперы какой?
<Onkeltem> ну, слышал
<Onkeltem> artus: таких не встречал
<artus> Onkeltem, ну так толку от твоей 64 ?
<Onkeltem> хм
<andrex> java
<andrex> :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://asibul.livejournal.com/6723.html
<artus> окромя глюков )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> первая строчка в гугле
<artus> andrex, по ходу 64 только жабокодерам нужна )
<andrex> кстати гдето есть конфиг в котором мультилибс отрубить можно, только я не помню геде)
<Onkeltem> JohnDoe_71Rus: а спасибо!
<Onkeltem> прокатило.
<Onkeltem> JohnDoe_71Rus: я видимо не так искал, потому что этот скрипт, который позволяет править .deb я поставил ещё до этого, но не понял что он модифицирует пакет и сохраняет его под другим именем
<Onkeltem> и не то ставил
<Onkeltem> То есть с пае я получаю доступ ко всей оперативе, но один процесс не может получить больше 3Гб одномоментно?
<artus> угу
<artus> тобиш кроме законченых жаверов он нафиг нездалсо никому )
<Onkeltem> ну, в общем, я видел как мой eclipse жрал и 2 и 2,5... но не 3
<Onkeltem> это прокатит с пае?
<Onkeltem> eclise - java
<artus> канешн, максимум раз в год может чето засвопит , да и не факт что прийдетцо
<Onkeltem> а на скорость это как-то влияет?
<Onkeltem> 32/64
<artus> никак не влияет
<Onkeltem> ну, я так и думал.
<Onkeltem> Честно, я боялся этого пае
<Onkeltem> хотя и читал, что в общем-то всё должно быть ок
<artus> оно ок уже давно, чего его боятцо то
<Onkeltem> и в результате на всё подряд ставлю 64 теперь
<Onkeltem> на самом деле вот первый раз за года два у меня возникли проблемы с 32-битным пакетом
<artus> зато с 64 биткой раз в месяц :D
<Onkeltem> чой та?
<Onkeltem> дело в том, что всё 32-битное, если оно не упоротое и не требует i386 спецом в .deb пакете, прекрасно бегает на 64
<artus> статистика по каналу)
<artus> 2-3 вопроса в месяц про упоротость 64ки
<Onkeltem> я сейчас взял вот, поправил пакет, тупо написав вместо i386 amd64 и уже сижу по vpn у клиента
<artus> Onkeltem, а я как то даже не задумывался о том чтоб что то кудато писать) да и , тебе openvpn не хватает?
<Onkeltem> Но это ещё фигня. Вот когда начнётся переход на ipv6, вот тогда все каналы будут рыдать от наплыва вопросов про ipv6 lol
<artus> неначнетцо
<Onkeltem> artus: у клиента Kerio стоит, я фигзнает заработает ли там openvpn.
<artus> че ему не работать?
<Onkeltem> лично мне openvpn всегда хватало, да
<artus> оно даже на телефонках работает )
<Onkeltem> я с помощью openvpn в течении 2-х лет накалывал местных ISP, которые ломили озверевшие цены: завроачивал клубный трафик через дом
<Onkeltem> а на роутерах ISP обычный vpn умели только рушит )))
<Onkeltem> artus: у некоторых года уходят чтобы осилить смысл 4-х байтовой адресации и способа записи, а тут - такое!
<Onkeltem> :D
<artus> Onkeltem, да не будет никакого ipv6, уже год как должно быть, а фигней страдают только откровенные гики
<artus> самого подмывало запилить, да попустило )
<artus> как говоритцо - если хочетцо работать, ляг поспи и все пройдет
<Onkeltem> ну, лично я ощущаю разницу, как владелец серверов правда. Например, в linode.com тебе на сервак дают 1 IPv4, и сколько хочешь IPv6
<artus> Onkeltem, и зачем оно тебе ? вот в плане функциональности
<Onkeltem> Я не вспомню сейчас быстро, но какая-то идея бродила у меня в черепе, и ей требовалось именно куча IP
<Onkeltem> но действительнл, это нужно крайне редко, тут согласен
<artus> ога, именно залетная бредовая идея смысл в которой ты и не вспомниш)
<Onkeltem> ))
<Onkeltem> там что-то навроде под каждого клиента - свой IP или типа того
<SergeyIT>  каждому линуксоиду  свой дистрибутив, каждому програмеру - свой язык, каждому гражданину свою валюту...
<_d4vid> и по президенту с кнутом)
 * SergeyIT представил президента, читающего Кнута
<Sliva> привет всем, кто нибудь пробывал charles для перехвата пакетов из програм, работающих под wine ?
<_d4vid> http://habrahabr.ru/post/180663/ хахаха
<_d4vid> Хорошо быть гусеницей: жрёшь - жрёшь -жрёшь, потом закутываешься, спишь - спишь - спишь, просыпаешься - красавица!!!))))))))) ЛОЛ
<_d4vid> мечта всех девок)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> А в реальности лишний вес, целюлит и т.д.
<_d4vid> http://habrahabr.ru/post/180645/ последний коммент.. я под столом!)
<_d4vid> надо было Брину показат фоту перед реализации идеии какие последствия могут быт
<[Raiden]> Fedora Linux 18 вышел для Raspberry Pi под именем Pidora
<_d4vid> <_d4vid> http://habrahabr.ru/post/180663/ хахаха
<_d4vid> * [Raiden] (~Raiden@unaffiliated/raiden/x-2347523) has joined
<_d4vid> не успел)
<al_def> ага
<[Raiden]> )
<al_def> эх мирка мирка
<al_def> !погода
<al_def> нет тут?)
<al_def> сто тысяч лет не видел это нечто
<[Raiden]> погода не очень
<_d4vid> у нас душно и +11
<[Raiden]> у нас +17, но в начале мая было до 27 и теперь это холодно.
<[Raiden]> ну и тучки
<_d4vid> ну и тут было +25 на прошлой неделе ..
<_d4vid> да я чувствую ша ливен хлынет
<_d4vid> тучки приплыли..
<baronos> +33 в тени. жру ягоду викторию и мучаюсь от жары.
<[Raiden]> Yflj vbuhbhjdfnm )
<[Raiden]> мигрировать надо...
<_d4vid> баронос ты с Сочи?
<baronos> вишню уже продают, а наша чето запоздала. но черешни в этом году будет норм))
<[Raiden]> а я черешню больше люблю. Вишня кислятина.
<baronos> 40км от анапы
<_d4vid> а ок)
<andrex> [Raiden], да я его звал ко мне он не хочет, видимо нравится плавиться от жары
<baronos> :)
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> и писать суда, как же мне плохо(((
<baronos> andrex: мне хорошо, но жарко :)
<_d4vid> да в детстве я обжирался черешни и вишни у деда в огороде.. а тут тепер такая роскаш люксус :(
<andrex> снега прислать?
<[Raiden]> Я на днях в ашане видел альпийский лёд, 35 рублей пакет.
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> да зачем? холодильник открыл там бесплатно
<andrex> хоть и не олимпийский
<andrex> альпийсий*
<andrex> да емае
<SergeyIT> baronos, у вас там как ветер дунет - все сносит
<baronos> SergeyIT: ага, бывает. новоросс прят вообще страдает. в анапе не так сильно))
<SergeyIT> andrex, на альпийском лучше отдыхать )
<andrex> он  типа мягче, или там состав другой
<SergeyIT> там красиво и уютно
<SergeyIT> в альпах
<SergeyIT> а лед думаю не очень, если учесть сколько там самолетов пролетает
<_d4vid> везде красиво где нас нет)
<andrex> SergeyIT, можеш уже не думать, я уже попробовал, лед там действительно не очень)
<andrex> пойдука лучше мороженку поем...
<_d4vid> приятного..
<SergeyIT> _d4vid, почему нет? Красивого и где мы есть хватает
<_d4vid> посмотри чернобыл сейчас .. природа вздохнула)
<[Raiden]> хватает, но где людей меньше, красоты больше. Я как-то смотрел фильм по истории европы. Там диктор высказал мысль, что пришествие чумы вновь возродила леса и популяции животных.
<_d4vid> :)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://nnm.ru/blogs/tvorec-xtra/puteshestvie-v-kitay-v-peyzazhah-i-ne-tolko/
<[Raiden]> красивое место
<Michael72> [29630.652998] ata1.01: revalidation failed (errno=-2)
<Michael72> [29630.653191] ata1.00: revalidation failed (errno=-5)
<Michael72> Подобное этим строкам вываливается в терминал (Ctrl+F1) в тот момент когда всё замирает, не откликается на клики мышки, на нажатия клавиш на клавиатуре
<rekcuFniarB> Michael72: Гг, ну не любит тебя Линукс. Сколько лет тебя помню, каждый день приходишь с разными проблемами :D
<[Raiden]> хлампьютер...
<[Raiden]> Michael72: зайди в источники, в закладку обновлений и выстави все галки. В общем пропозед реп включи.
<[Raiden]> на тебя ядро посвежей свалится и  может полегчает
<_d4vid> :)
<Michael72> Другой вопрос. У меня уже второй раз встаёт подобная задача, поэтому решил не создавать свой код для её решения, а попытаться применить уже существующие средства
<Michael72> задача такая. Есть список слов, которые представляют собой необычную транслитерацию греческого языка. Покажу пример одного слова: ku/riov
<Michael72> Необходимо преверить текст набранный такой вот транслитерацией на наличие ошибок.
<Michael72> Имеется список уникальных слов, в котором все эти слова в транслитерации как они должны быть
<Michael72> Хочу использовать через Kate программу проверки правописания
<_d4vid> у вас лор пашет?
<Michael72> В принципе такое возможно, чтобы подключить свой собственный список уникальных слов и по нему проверять орфографию?
<rekcuFniarB> _d4vid: в данный момент нет
<rekcuFniarB> Несколько минут назад работал.
<_d4vid> спасибо)
<rekcuFniarB> Он в последние дни частенько лежит.
<_d4vid> да я тоже заметил но подумал может у меня чего)
<rekcuFniarB> Федора, что с неё взять.
<_d4vid> пидора?
<_d4vid> гг
<rekcuFniarB> Говорили Макскому на Убунту переходи...
<_d4vid> интересно сколко русско говоряших федора ползователей снимут свои шляпы.. из за такой лажи гг
<_d4vid> на лоре обсудили тему классно.. особенно один написал ждём Леспбиан)
<rekcuFniarB> Дык есть же
<rekcuFniarB> http://gnu.ethz.ch/.lesbian.mine.nu/
<_d4vid> дану?
<_d4vid> рофл
<_d4vid> хаха
<_d4vid> уже незнаю как привлеч группу людей ..
<_d4vid> *т
<_d4vid> ладно убунту держится в пределах разумного.. пару религиозных сборок и прочии а чтоб для меншенств .. может уже ест просторах интернета..
<_d4vid> пофиг я остаюс пока за убунтой)
<Kyshtynbai> _d4vid: Чего дердится, для ebuntu была раньше такая тема.
<Kyshtynbai> *слово "для" - лишнее :) .
<[Raiden]> http://trac.proximity.on.ca/projects/rpfr/attachment/ticket/313/a4124a8621448ea00fcbca479401d275.png
<Kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Ну понг, и что?
<Kyshtynbai> Зшбс.
<Kyshtynbai> Завтра этап собеседования - проверка на полиграфе. СБ совсем делать нечего, я смотрю.
<baronos> а ты в ботинок клепку поставь под большой палец, и когда будут спрашивать нажимай для боли :D
<Kyshtynbai> И шо будет)?
<rekcuFniarB> Ложные срабатывания
<Kyshtynbai> Я вот думал сто грамм приянть перед процессом. Чисто поржать.
<Kyshtynbai> Там кстати у хрена на рогах от метро, я заманаюсь с конпкой в ботинках идти :) .
<rekcuFniarB> Да лан, непосредственно перед процедурой снять ботинок и засунуть кнопку не больше минуты надо.
<Kyshtynbai> Хыхыхы. Да фиг с ним.
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37003
<aleksei`> всем ку
<_d4vid> рейден вайленд или мир? ^^
<[Raiden]> ...вот в чем вопрос.
<[Raiden]> aleksei`: ку
<_d4vid> -)
<baronos> сегодня попробовал юнити некст с миром, на нетбуке будет просто супер) будет вопрос выбора, или дройд 5 или фаблет убунту))
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: я думаю иксы ближайшие года 2-3 или даже 5. А мир с вейландом на поиграться когда всё работает и скучно,  отдельно )
<_d4vid> интересно когда вайленд внесут в сборки?
<_d4vid> рейден думаю ешо 3 года и убунту будет на мире)
<[Raiden]> Вообще я больше пользователь линукс, чем убунты. По крайней мере я так думаю. Поэтому я за вейланд. Он разрабатывается как глобальная замена иксов, а мир для убунты.
<[Raiden]> имхо
<_d4vid> ты значит против мира? ^^
<rekcuFniarB> Смотря что из них лучше.
<[Raiden]> я ещё и против юнити, только не сильно радикально настроен. Если уж родилось и кто-то поддерживает - то фиг с ним.
<_d4vid> гг
<_d4vid> думаю кто первый  у руля там и будушее..
<rekcuFniarB> Неа.
<_d4vid> распрастранёност убунты решит будушее мира
<_d4vid> чем болше людей будет пересаживатся с винды на убунту там и нвидиа и ко первыми откликнутся)
<aleksei`> кстати юнити на ноуте мне очень даже нравится, и место сэкономлено и панелька удобно расположена
<_d4vid> ранше стоял вопрос с играми.. валве появилас всё прирост линукса
<[Raiden]> будущее на мобильном рынке уже наступило и это андройд, миго\джолла и фаерфокс ос. И наступило оно не портя десктоп
<rekcuFniarB> Андроид должен умереть. Это убожество.
<_d4vid> хаха
<[Raiden]> Да ну.
<_d4vid> а я за андроид..
<baronos> ахаха
<_d4vid> малодцы
<rekcuFniarB> Я хочу нативную ОС на мобиле, а не виртуальные машины
<_d4vid> андроид виртуалка????
<_d4vid> оО
<rekcuFniarB> Да
<[Raiden]> я личн оследущий телефон хочу исключительно андройд. Т.к. текущий покрыл просто всё что я хотел и даже не хотел.
<[Raiden]> )
<rekcuFniarB> _d4vid: там же на Java всё, не?
<_d4vid> я не в курсе на чём я знаю что оно удобно и болше софта бесплатного..
<baronos> давлик и сюрфейс это как мир и юнитинекст поверх ядра
<[Raiden]> совершенно без разницы это всё. Продукт если работает и устраивает .то какая разница как он сделан. Если вы любите мёд , то вы его просто едите , а не думаете о молекулярном составе.
<baronos> [Raiden]: я о пчелах думаю
<baronos> :D
<_d4vid> лол
<[Raiden]> ))
<baronos> ну или думаю, лучше бы соты пожевать с медом гречишным
<[Raiden]> в яве ничего плохого нет. Особенн оесли клчюевые для скорости моменты написаны не на ней. ) Типа того же ядра ))
<[Raiden]> И андройд короче вполне нормально шевелится, даже на таких девайсах которые мегафон в РФ продаёт по 1999рублей.
<[Raiden]> или 2999 - склероз
<rekcuFniarB> Не знаю, я начитался отзывов пользователей андроидфонов и понял что он ужасен. Куча каких-то глюков, тормозов, постоянно что-то жрёт трафик, расходует батарею, система очень требовательна к ресурсам (в телефоны для этого суют многоядерные пр
<rekcuFniarB> оцессоры и гигабайты ОЗУ).
<rekcuFniarB> Постоянные перепрошивки, поиски альтернативных прошивок и пр. Для меня это не катит.
<_d4vid> :)
<_d4vid> ну тоже самое с жейлбреак.. если бы яблоко было таким идеалным как описывают фанаты зачем оно тогда?
<[Raiden]> да ну, бред это. Этим занимаются гики и не потому что надо, а потому ,что можно. И это кстати тоже плюс. 99% людей этим не страдают.
<aleksei`> скоро появятся убунту телефоны, андроид умрёт иканоникал захватит мир ...
<_d4vid> рут девайса открывает двери какбы распахивает скрытые возможности и также для программеров софта)
<rekcuFniarB> _d4vid: а я и не айфон защищаю.
<[Raiden]> и ещё, гигабайты лишние не бывают. Т.к. под андройд ест ьтяжелые игры например. Или например у меня ест ьпрограмма делающая панорамы и жрёт четверть гига и более.
<_d4vid> нокию 3110?
<[Raiden]> надо короче радоваться, что гигабайты, а не плакать
<_d4vid> 3310
<rekcuFniarB> У меня SE Elm и ни на какую лопату на Андроиде я его не променяю.
<[Raiden]> а я nokia s65 поменял на лопату и рад по уши )
<_d4vid> =)
<_d4vid> что за Елм?
<_d4vid> на бада ос?
<rekcuFniarB> Нет. Ось там своя.
<_d4vid> какая?
<_d4vid> на линуксе небос)
<artus> оно ж ваааще ниочем
<rekcuFniarB> R7CA061
<[Raiden]> блин, не как то иначе модел ьзвалась, сча вспомню )
<rusman_y_u> привет
<[Raiden]> nokia e52
<artus> ку
<rekcuFniarB> _d4vid: никакого линукса. Он туда просто не влезет.
<_d4vid> оО
<_d4vid> сртус привет
<rekcuFniarB> Линукс жирный.
<_d4vid> *а
<_d4vid> и какие там проги?
<artus> _d4vid, четут интересненького?
<rekcuFniarB> _d4vid: J2ME
<_d4vid> артус да так вечные споры)
<artus> вобщем все как всегда )
<_d4vid> гг
<_d4vid> Брейн а ты ешо критикуеш яву)))
<rekcuFniarB> Проги не нужны, на самом деле. Мне ктоме Opera Mini, изредка SSH клиента (midpssh), жабира (Bombus Mod) и imap (встроен) ничего не надо.
<rusman_y_u> когда выйдет телефон с ubuntu phone известно?
<artus> rusman_y_u, оно ненадо потому что не лезет туда )
<artus> rekcuFniarB,
<rekcuFniarB> _d4vid: да, j2me тоже говно, ничего не поделаешь.
<_d4vid> русман вроде в конце 3 квартала..
<artus> автокомплит такой автокомплит
<rekcuFniarB> artus: а?
<artus> rekcuFniarB, выше, промахнулсо и не в тебя пульнул
<rusman_y_u> _d4vid а кто выпустит Моторла и скока будет стоить?
<_d4vid> русман я не в курсе..
<rekcuFniarB> ... но иногда подумываю взять какую нибудь смартфон-лопату на этом вашем андроиде в качестве планшета, Гг...
<_d4vid> :)
<rusman_y_u> _d4vid а ты не знаешь, будет apt-get b репозитарий для него специальный?
<rekcuFniarB> Планшет не хочу, ибо громоздок и в карман не положишь.
<artus> rekcuFniarB, планшет ненужен, телефонка в 5-6 " и все гуд
<_d4vid> русман не в курсе..
<rusman_y_u> rekcuFniarB бери G1
<rekcuFniarB> А SE Elm буду продолжать использовать в качестве телефона.
<rusman_y_u> не понравится и выкинуть не жалко
<_d4vid> Брейн если тебе жалко денги бери китайское .. я доволен)
<rekcuFniarB> Лотерея
<_d4vid> Брейн дат сылку?
<rekcuFniarB> Ну давай, посмотрим...
<_d4vid> ainol-tablet.com
<_d4vid> я себе взял 9 спарк
<rekcuFniarB> А, ну про аинолы наслышан.
<_d4vid> да оптимизация не самая хорошая .. а так сборок уже куча и пашут шустро.. заводское тормоз)
<artus> расфлудилсо летчег
<artus> rusman, харош летать )
<_d4vid> :)
<Kyshtynbai> СТрелть-колотить, "не удалось подключить местоположение адрес уже подключен" - что это за хрень при подключении усб сиди дисковода с чистым диском?
<Kyshtynbai> какой, адрес, какое в пень местоположение...
<artus> в мтабе
<Kyshtynbai> ну а что  мтабе, там как бы все чотко:
<Kyshtynbai> http://pastebin.com/sJ73xBrj
<Kyshtynbai> я так понимаю fuse это он и есть
<Kyshtynbai> наверноею
<Kyshtynbai> что ж я по кнопкам-то не попадаю
<artus> а че, слабо ls -la /media/ ?
<Kyshtynbai> пусто там
<Kyshtynbai> А щас запахал вроде, чистый дисг увидал.
<Kyshtynbai> Мистика.
<artus> бунта )
<Kyshtynbai> Главное, я визи режу
<Kyshtynbai> Она видать чувствует
<Kyshtynbai> :) .
<artus> нафига ее резать? с флешкой не срослось чтоль?
<Kyshtynbai> Нету под рукой, вот нету
<artus> нафига тебе вообще сидюк ?
<artus> поменяй на флешку, толку больше )
<Kyshtynbai> Хыхыхы. Найду флеху запишу на неё, а пока вроде режеццо :) . Лень искать очень.
<artus> зато не лень с болванками возитцо, ога )
<artus> они уже года 3 как нафиг ненужны ) вооще ни для чего )
<artus> ибо исошки абсолютно любые режутцо на флешки только так
<Kyshtynbai> Не спорю, собсна, ну не помню я куда флехи запихнул. Да она сосбсно почти зарезалась.
<Kyshtynbai> гыгы. а болванке-то. Лет наверное... ну четыре точно. Я думал не запашет, они же деградируют вроде со временем.
<artus> в моральном плане )
<Kyshtynbai> Хехех.
<Kyshtynbai> А команда cp процент выполнение показывать не умеет? Если -v дать то будет показывать какой именно файл, а вот персентедж наподобие scp можно как-то сделать?
<Kyshtynbai> В мане чото не вижу.
<Kyshtynbai> Нда. Ясно, без костылей никак. А ведь такая простая функция.
<[Raiden]> mc используй
<Kyshtynbai> Ну да, как вариант.
<[Raiden]> в cp  не так мног осмысла, если mc. В скриптах можно юзать. Или когда надо в пределах 1 папки просто копию сделать 1 файла.
<[Raiden]> или ваще мышой кидай.
<[Raiden]> в фм
<Kyshtynbai> Та ну мышой. Так я нажал ф12, выехал гуаке, а так наутилус запускать, а он я тебе скажу занимает время, да по папкам там прыгать...
<[Raiden]> Я если запускаю фм, то не закрываю обычно
<[Raiden]> и терминал тоже )
<Kyshtynbai> терминал всегла работает, просто он уезжает
<Kyshtynbai> вверх)
<Kyshtynbai> по типу кдешного yakuake
<Kyshtynbai> только гткашная.
<Kyshtynbai> guake.
<[Raiden]> видел как-то...
<artus> Kyshtynbai, умеет , но через обвязку
<artus> как вариант rsync заюзать
<Kyshtynbai> rsync да, варинат.
<Kyshtynbai> Ыхыхыхы, шляпу под малину-то как обозвали.
<Kyshtynbai> Никак меня не отпустит. Хорошее название.
#ubuntu-ru 2013-05-24
<max4men> Здравствуйте, господа!
<max4men> подскажите плиз, как добавить часы в гном шелле?
<max4men> установил 12.04 сервер (так получилось, переставлять было лень), поставил гном шелл, часов нет (
<Sliva> что новенького ?
<Sliva> как-то глухо сегодня
<[koshka]> :3
<Sliva> ^_^
<Sliva> у нас уже 16:05, пятница, а пиво само не придет =)
<Sliva> и похавать надо приготовить :\
<[koshka]>  у меня 8,07.собираюсь  в универ
<[koshka]> А Скай еще подарок не подарил
<[koshka]> :-|
<Sliva> ты с сибири чтоль ? )
<[koshka]> Нет конечно)
<Sliva> а че так рано ? )
<[koshka]> Я с Крыма)
<Sliva> аа)
<andrex> [koshka], ку, а ну марш учиться ;D
<Sliva> я со влада )
<[koshka]> Тиха тиха
<Sliva> попросыпались )
<andrex> какой попросыпались, на обед уже сходить нельзя чтоле...
<Sliva> кому обед, а у мну ужин готовить надо идти :\
<|koshka|> Блин :-D
<|koshka|> У меня сегодня день рождения :3  я могу бездельничать
<andrex> от учебы освобождает только смерть
<|koshka|> Пойду умру
<|koshka|> Кошка же все таки
<Sliva> =) с дн?м рождения, ну и пусть все сбудется, что сама пожелаешь )
<Sliva> 9 жизней )
<|koshka|> Спасибо :3
<Sliva> 9 раз можно на уч?бу не ходить )
<Sliva> тогда кошка, проставляйся )
<Sliva> хотя в твоем случаи бухать с утра... на алкоголизм смахивает, с другой стороны днюха и пятница 0_о
<|koshka|> :-D
<|koshka|> Я вообще не пью
<Sliva> а че линуксом пользуешься ? ^_^
<|koshka|> На трезвую нельзя что ли?)
<Sliva> да все мы не пь?м пока пятница не настанет )
<Sliva> нее, никак без пивка бывает...
<|koshka|> )))
<|koshka|> Ну да..еще судя по твоему нику ;)
<Sliva> хахааа))
<Sliva> не знаю что на ужин приготовить, толи доширак запарить с сосиськами, толи макароны с тешенкой, ну или пельмени )
<|koshka|> Пельмени!
<Sliva> я тоже так подумал, быстро и сытно, а то доширом не всегда наедаюсь =)
<|koshka|> Давай супчик сварю? :3
<JohnDoe_71Rus> докатились http://forum.radeon.ru/viewtopic.php?p=849333#p849333 :))
<|koshka|> А не. Скай ругаться будет
<Sliva> я бы не отказался от супчика кремового с грибами.. ммм...)
<|koshka|> Грибы :3
<|koshka|> Мммм
<Sliva> жаль, что я его готовить не умею ( каждый день бы готовил )
 * Sliva ***Ушел за пивом и пельменями
<Kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Понг.
<Kyshtynbai> Визи инстолд :) .
<Kyshtynbai> Ви будете смеяться, гномшелл пашет быстрее чем на бубунте.
<|koshka|> Ох. У меня сейчас зачет
<Kyshtynbai> Ни пуха!
<|koshka|> По дискретной оптимизации
<|koshka|> Но я ниче не знаю
<|koshka|> Че делать? :-D
<Kyshtynbai> Я слов-то таких не очень знаю.
<Kyshtynbai> А ты гугли, тырнет я смотрю есть :).
<|koshka|> Да там напряг с задачками что-то :-|
<Sliva> пельмени сварил, за пивом сходил, можно теперь пятницу отмечать :>
<[koshka]> А ну расскажите как впн настроить
<[koshka]> На 12.04
<|rapidsp|> думал после вчерашнего а оказыцца говорят в мск землетряс был
<al_def> ?
<Sliva> это как так набухаться надо было, чтобы синьку с землятресением перепутать ^_^
<|rapidsp|> наоборот
<Sliva> оу )
<|rapidsp|> я на работу пришел, а все возле офиса стоят, повыскакивали из здания
<Sliva> вчера чтоль ?
<|rapidsp|> сейчас около 10 мск
<Sliva> ого
<Sliva> неожиданно, а в новости уже передали ?
<|rapidsp|> чет нет
<|rapidsp|> говорится о сильном на д.востоке
<al_def> дотряхнуло до мск думаете?)
<|rapidsp|> как вариант
<al_def> как скатерку)
<|rapidsp|> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/05/24/quake/
<Sliva> я с дв
<al_def> да не это две разные материковые плиты
<Sliva> был грохот какой-то, но это на гром было больше похоже
<|rapidsp|> ну значит общая активность
<al_def> аааа земля остановилась! sudo aptitude install spaceship | spaceship -ifRax start
<Sliva> ^_^
<Sliva> да даже в теории она остановиться не сможет
<Sliva> и нло тоже не существует ^_^
<|rapidsp|> http://top.rbc.ru/incidents/24/05/2013/859016.shtml
<Kyshtynbai> По радио говорили, но я не чувствовал.
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: я же говорил, гш работает быстрее и стабильней на д7 ;) а не верит народ))
<philipballew> if only I understood what was said in this channel.
 * philipballew goes back into hiding
<andrex> baronos, спецом проверю потом
<baronos> andrex: проверяй :)
<Kyshtynbai> Проверяй! Походу в дровах дело, но работает быстрее!
<Kyshtynbai> Ну не так чтобы намного сильно). Но всё-таки.
<Kyshtynbai> Кстати, дрова пришлось доставлять отдельно, firmware-linux-nonfree или как-то так пакет.
<andrex> песли окажется не так вы оба получите главный приз
<andrex> :D
<Kyshtynbai> Ыхыхы
<baronos> на сид у меня уже поперли первые пакеты 3.8.2
<Kyshtynbai> Зшбс. Но восьмерка, по крайней в мер в бунте, это ужос не описуемый.
<Kyshtynbai> Два с половиной экстеншна, краши, глюки и прочее.
<baronos> в федорке норм, но в сусе восьмерка лучше себя ведет и шустрее она.
<Kyshtynbai> Юзать нереально, вот я и ушел с бунты). потому что Йунити это то же тот ещё тарктор. Ну хоть не падает вроде. И на том спасибо.
<Kyshtynbai> Нихачу никуда с деб-бейсд, уж привык.
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: у тебя Iceweasel в визи какая версия?
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: 21
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: с экспериментал обнови
<Kyshtynbai> Да вот я уж думаю, а то тут какая-то древняя (относительно текущей).
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: просто там долгоподдерживамая
<Kyshtynbai> А тут какой процес, в соурсес лист пишешь для ветки эксперементал, а потом оно само будет обновляться?
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: с экспериментал другой процесс, принудительный. sudo apt-get install iceweasel -t experimental такого рода будет а в сорс лист добавь deb http://mirror.yandex.ru/debian experimental main
<baronos> чую надо завязывать тут про д7, а то леща схватим :D
<Kyshtynbai> Мерси :) ! Всё, молчим про деб :) .
<Kyshtynbai> Вот переняли бы они идею с ппа и ланчпадом. Вот это клевая вещь в бунте.
<SergeyIT> утра
<|rapidsp|> да ладн?
<artus> утра
<SergeyIT> baronos, ты нажется ханну искал
<Hanno4ka> утречка всем ^_^
<Sliva> какое утра, 20:03 =)
<Kyshtynbai> Не, это я).
<Kyshtynbai> Ку!
<Hanno4ka> меня искали?
<SergeyIT> с собаками
<Kyshtynbai> Волновались
<baronos> Hanno4ka: в загс
<Hanno4ka> Оо  зачем?
<SergeyIT> интересный вопрос
<Hanno4ka> так зачем меня искали?
<|rapidsp|> просто искали...
<baronos> Hanno4ka: чтоб официально работал "девайс" на кухне, в спальне и т ак далее
<Hanno4ka> ХД
<Hanno4ka> ясненько
<Kyshtynbai> Наутилус новый строку состояния не умеет показывать, что бесило. Старый лучше.
<Kyshtynbai> Нафига выпиливать полезные функции, не понимаю.
<Sliva> подскажите, кто-нибудь использовал чарли, для перехвата пакетов из программ, работающих под вайн ?
<baronos> осмелюсь предположить, что ни кто не использовал. за 3 года я даже не слышал тут про такое :D
<Sliva> =)
<Hanno4ka> я вот тоже не в теме
<Sliva> с вэб приложениями через локалхост вс? норм, а вот от вайна пакеты не видит
<baronos> порпобуй поискать счастье на канале чарли
<JohnDoe_71Rus> baronos: что за "девайс"?
<baronos> JohnDoe_71Rus: жена
<Kyshtynbai> Жэнщина же.
<baronos> официальный девайс лучше. а то временные решения быстро ломаются :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у легального пользования большие отчисления за пользование
<baronos> зато лицензия того стоит :) линукс юзеры только за официальное и легальное использование ))
<SergeyIT> и бесплатное )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> baronos: линукс пользователи за "free share"
<SergeyIT> и бэкапы делать любят
<SergeyIT> еще и по разным дистрам побегать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.gnu.org/music/free-software-song.html
<Sliva> а аккорды есть к ней ? )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> она была титрами в фильме Револционная ОС
<JohnDoe_71Rus> исполнял коллектив прогеров-хакеров )
<Sliva> на работе скачаю, посмотрю, а то домашний инет 12-16кб\с
<JohnDoe_71Rus> жуть
<Sliva> ни жуть а мтс коннект
<Sliva> со следующего месяца на ростелеком перейду... как ни как заплатил уже..
<Sliva> 3 недели еще мучений )
<baronos> я бы и ростелеком и мтс бы в ад спустил, хотя там им место уже заказано
<Sliva> да у нас тут альтернативы нет...
<baronos> у меня тоже. хоят что мтс 64кб\с даёт, что ростелеком 128. так что гореть им.
<SergeyIT> сочувствую (
<Sliva> с ростелеком 500-600 выдает за 750 месяц
<Sliva> а этот мтс мля его в ад
<baronos> не матерись, даже завуалированно.
<Sliva> я им уже на офф сайте без завуалирования расписал, что я оних думаю...
<artus> @voice Sliva
<Kyshtynbai> Это монополисты, у них проводки все
<Kyshtynbai> Им пофиг.
<baronos> надо воровать у них интернет :)
<Kyshtynbai> А, они сами у кого хочешь своруюд),
<Sliva> надо, а как ?) вот в чем вопрос )
<Kyshtynbai> Темы в гномшел 3.4 кто-то юзает кастомные? Есть хорошие тёмненькие?
<Sliva> у мну комп только lxde и xfce ( зп скоро и наконец куплю себе девайс с i7 =)
<Kyshtynbai> Сколько щас кстате средний комп в игрушечки погонять? Перестал следить за жылезом очень давно.
<Sliva> 25-35
<baronos> ужс
<Sliva> это i5-i7
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Sliva: а у мну amd 3-х головый и 2 гига мозгов. все хочу lxde переставить
<Kyshtynbai> Кашмар
 * SergeyIT вчера приобрел планшетник (
<Kyshtynbai> SergeyIT: Поздравляем-с).
<baronos> SergeyIT: какой?)
<Sliva> я lxde на xcfe переставил )
<Kyshtynbai> Sliva: а если это всё в ноуте, умножать небось на два?
<SergeyIT> самсунг галакси тав 2
<Sliva> так это и есть ноут
<baronos> нормуль))
<Kyshtynbai> а, ну тада зшбс
<Kyshtynbai> я просто от тейблтопов тоже давно отошел.
<Sliva> ага, жду не дожэдусь зп ) инет и ноут куплю ))
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: я бы для игр купил приставку лучше))
<Kyshtynbai> Года с седьмого дома нету тебйблтопу.
<Kyshtynbai> Kyshtynbai: не, приставки не катят
<Kyshtynbai> блин
<Sliva> я к клаве привый )
<Kyshtynbai> аналогично
<Kyshtynbai> я как-то пробовал в джирс оф вар играть с геймпадом
<Kyshtynbai> это пытка нафиг.
<Kyshtynbai> Только мышь, только хардкор. Да и старых игрушек на приставках попросту нет.
<SergeyIT> а в футбол не пробовал?
<Sliva> а я на новомкомпе в skyrim буду зависать, а то diablo2 уже ну слишком устарела )
<Kyshtynbai> неее, я не бегун. Я равзе что в боулинг или бадминтон).
<SergeyIT> в теннис хорошо
<Sliva> особенно с этими девайсам, которые сенсорные, не помню как называются
<baronos> штанга, гантели няя :)
 * JohnDoe_71Rus играл как то на выставке в тенис на wii
<Kyshtynbai> я хотел пойти на теннис, но по деньгам не потянул, с тренером осень дорого насяльнике.
<SergeyIT> баронос извращенец
<Kyshtynbai> Да, вот штангу я котирую
<SergeyIT> Kyshtynbai, так настольный есть )
<Kyshtynbai> Хыхы) про него не подумал).
<SergeyIT> мы в него в перерывах между лекциями даже играли
<Sliva> уже лето на носу, а отпуск тока через пол года (
<SergeyIT> в ноябре отпуск - это вредно
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Sliva> эт, да, зато платят норм и вовремя
<SergeyIT> вот заговорили... в отпуск захотелось
<Sliva> а в него всегда хочется ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> раньше я любил лето. потом узнал, если есть деньги лето бывает в любое время года. теперь я люблю деньги
<artus> :)
<SergeyIT> летом жарко - не люблю
<artus> Sliva, ну если на зарплату можно на i7 отсчитать - то норм платят))
<Sliva> да, так и в ноябре можно в тайланд полететь, цены такие же, даже чуть ниже и там же одется можно)
<SergeyIT> это на любителя
<Sliva> artus, если честно, я в кредит хотел взять и еще телефон купить )
<SergeyIT> мне он и даром не нужен, этот тайланд
<andrex> да какая разница где одеться можно и вкитае тоже самое что втайланде твоем
<artus> Sliva, нафиг надо такте карусели
<Sliva> там тепло зимой )
<Sliva> artus, после того как взял плазму в кредит, как то подружился с этой системой
<SergeyIT> и лыжи только водные (
<Sliva> дааа)
<artus> Sliva, угу, только вот очень часто это боком вылезает ) постфактум )
<andrex> когда эта плазма нифига не стоит, а кредит все плотиш) или когда её кердык а кредит все плотиш итд) ненавижукредиты они экономику убивают
<Sliva> artus, мы тоже не пальцам ляпаные, мне как то хотели на 250% кредит дать, а выглядило так безобидно)
<Sliva> щас тока с альфа банком работаю
<artus> Sliva, к палке привязываетцо ?
<Sliva> artus, к палке ?
<artus> забей)
<Sliva> всм что будет если вовремя неотдам ? )
<Kyshtynbai> Штрафы, звонки и сцуд.
<Kyshtynbai> Кредиты - зло).
<Sliva> ипотека зло )
<Kyshtynbai> Ууууу ипотека вообще ад. У меня товарищ взял на 25 лет, в месяц по шисят тыщ отчисления.
<Kyshtynbai> А всего-то 5.5 милионов, там какие-то чудовищные проценты.
<Sliva> а представь с работы уволят или сократят...
<Kyshtynbai> Именно что.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Sliva: альфа - горите они в аду. больше 6 месяцев не могли мой номер выкинуть из базы. и я получал смс "очередной платеж ... " при том что у меня ни в одном банке нет кредитов
<JohnDoe_71Rus> А началось с того что они поздравили с ДР но чужие имя и фамилия
<Sliva> у мну такая же фигдя, только с мтс, даже повестки в суд присылали, что я там за какой то номер задолжал... все обошлось, ихняя ошибка была, так это постоянно они такое проворачивают...
<Kyshtynbai> Азия-с!
<Sliva> соседи только что блинами угостили )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Sliva: Я им после "поздравления" сразу позвонил и сказал что такого товарища тут не ищите. а потом пошли смс напоминалки
<Sliva> JohnDoe_71Rus, ладно смс, они звонят по 3 раза надень...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> до этого не дошло. видать справно платил
<Ravenso> Всем привет
<Sliva> Ravenso, и тебе привет
<Ravenso> Что то тишина тут
<Sliva> я например пью пиво и играю в диабло2, потомучто пятница и у меня нет девушки ^_^
<Ravenso> Диабло2 это круто я бы тоже поиграл, но сейчас сижу на работе :(
<Sliva> у меня уже 22:24
<Sliva> мне можно =)
<Ravenso> офигеть, у меня только 15:24
<SergeyIT> Ravenso, переведи часы
<Sliva> =) насяльника не поймет
<Ravenso> неее не поможет, за перегородкой начальник сидит
<SergeyIT> а ты и ему переведи
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а ты начальнику переведи
<Sliva> =))
<Ravenso> мне к нему не подключиться :) он сейчас даже без интернета сидит :)
<Sliva> а локалхост ?
<Ravenso> ага
<Ravenso> может легче с дубинкой
<Sliva> ну это крайний вариант ) когда уж совсем не втерпеж)
<baronos> тут ворде не начальников обсуждают, а проблемы связанные с убунту. если что.
<Sliva> как я понял, проблема состоит в том, что он не может подключиться к компьютеру начальника и перевести время
<Sliva> если он не подключ?н к инету значит он все равно должен висеть на локалке
<Ravenso> он с ноута
<Sliva> так ? Ravenso
<Sliva> и че, он просто тычит в косынку ?
<Ravenso> фиг знает что он там делает что в ворде тычит
<SergeyIT> просто надо самому стать начальником
<Ravenso> Во дельное замечание :) осталось выяснить как
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: это плохо. не сможешь себя отпустить пораньше
<sc257> Народ... простите конечно за очень глупый вопрос, но я новичек в убунте... но как мой mac адресс поссмотреть?)
<Sliva> как ни как я начальник бюро ТЗИ ) отпустить пораньше себя не могу так как по пропускам время фиксируется
<Ravenso> JohnDoe_71Rus Блин точно я же тогда дома буду работать, как же я себя домой то пораньше отпущу
<Sliva> sc257, много вариантов... попробуй ifconfig для начала
<sc257> окай)) спасибо...
<sc257> а то я IPconfig вписываю)
<Ravenso> ipconfig это в винде
<SergeyIT> iwconfig - если вайфай
<sc257> окай))) полезная инфа))) благодарствую
<baronos> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/05/ubuntu-touch-animations-paper-motion
<baronos> смена открытых приложений стала приятней на глаз
<Ravenso> когда они выпускать то будут?
<baronos> 2014
<Ravenso> блин :(
<baronos> когда Mir готов будет
<SergeyIT> круче книжку из экранов сделать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: гибкий и быстродействующий цветной e-ink
<Sliva> я как раз собрался брать убунту мобаил, только минут через 3 смогу посмотреть с моим ацким инетом на разрешение 240
<Sliva> от лапочка, какое нежное перелистывание, и с кок же такой стоит
<baronos> скачал и установил на нексус например
<baronos> и будет у тебя убунту фон
<Ravenso> так говорят что там сейчас функционал на половину работает
<baronos> потестить ни кто не запрещает)
<Sliva> да а мну моцарт виндоус фон, пытался перешить, не получилось, так как память встроенная, без флешки и не сделать голдкарт
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: у тебя winkey+D работает?
<Sliva> meta+d ?
<Kyshtynbai> ну да
<Sliva> так это от шела зависит..
<Kyshtynbai>  ну у бароноса тоже что и у меня :) .
<Sliva> а)
<SergeyIT> Kyshtynbai, вин8?
<sc257> а вот еще вопрос... как сделать так, что бы не под обычным логином заходил, а под DNS логином
<Sliva> мой мозг улетел
<Ravenso> я что то туплю, он о чем?
<sc257> у меня 3 машины... Все на линухе... хочу что бы они авторизировались в днс
<sc257> в винде это просто, Свойство системы -> Изменение имени компьютера -> Является членом домена
<Ravenso> нифига се, ты же говорил что новичок :)
<sc257> в линуксе новичек)))
<sc257> но как такое сделать в линуксе, я не представляю)
<Ravenso> ну значит поднимай dns сервер
<sc257> сервер поднят... на Zentyal
<sc257> я не знаю как через клиентскую машину входить в днс)
<Sliva> ну как я понял, одна машина раздает, а другие принимают и тебе нужно настроить прием, если так, то нужно принимающим прописать в /etc/network/interfaces
<sc257> сейчас попробую обьяснить ситуацию и что хочу
<sc257> то что у меня три машины, это для теста...
<sc257> а так, работаю в компании... 30 компов и пару серверов
<sc257> хочу поставить сервер на линуксе и сделать DNS
<sc257> а то что у меня сейчас, 1 сервер и 2 компа это чисто что бы практиковаться для всего этого)
<Sliva> а ты знаешь что такое tcp\ip ?
<sc257> сетевой протокол
<Sliva> понятно, а маска подсети ?
<Ravenso> а на чем у тебя сейчас там компы то работают?
<sc257> пока вин, но перейдут на линух
<sc257> маска, знаю...
<Sliva> если 30 компов то и должен быть маршрутизатор
<Ravenso> значит ты хочешь выкинуть лицензии штук на 200, и перейти на линукс который не знаешь как настраивать, я тебя правильно понимаю?
<Sliva> а как нагрузку распределить на всех
<sc257> Ravenso, можно сказать и так)
<Sliva> тут так то работы на день а объяснять... это ну незнаю...
<Sliva> dns - это последние дело на котором тебе стоит заморачиваться
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: че это?
<sc257> так таково, мне нужен ФТП сервер
<sc257> в этом ФТП будет лежать папки
<Sliva> фтп или ssh
<Sliva> знаком с ad ?
<sc257> Фтп думаю лучше... ведь присоединяться будут из вне
<sc257> актив директори?
<Ravenso> она решит все твои проблемы :)
<Sliva> вот капай в сторону самбы
<sc257> Вот теперь буду тупить... что такое самба?
<Sliva> смысл тотже
<Ravenso> хахах
<sc257> ага... самба, это линусовский синноним АД?
<Sliva> а вот теперь мой нежный мозг отправляется в просторы вселенной...
<sc257> не-не-не!!
<sc257> не надо!
<sc257> ну я же предупреждал, я новичек в линуксе
<Ravenso> так тогда и задачи себе ставь для новичка а не для администратора
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: свернуть все окна.
<sc257> Равенсо, с такими задачами я далеко не уйду)
<Ravenso> sc257 так для начала объедини компы в сеть, без всяких там программ, потом, расшарь на них папки, заодно узнаешь что такое самба, и так далее. Это для начала не сложно.
<sc257> Ravenso кроме расшаривания все сделал
<sc257> на сервере стоит Zentyal ... он через браузер управляется и настраивается, что удобно очень)
<sc257> но за совет спасибо большое)
<Kyshtynbai> :q
<Kyshtynbai> Блин. Совсем с ума сошел. Это ж не вим.
<Kyshtynbai> Ребуть.
<[Raiden]> очередной блоб нвидии http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37011
<_d4vid> мнда http://lenta.ru/articles/2013/05/23/volgograd/
<_d4vid> я знаю он хотел поставит пидору)
<[Raiden]> Вот такие бывают друганы. Взяли и замочили зверски.
<andrex> да упырей хватает в мире
<Kyshtynbai> Их не просто хватает, их по-моему перебор
<Kyshtynbai> Пойду я в изя гриль пельмени есть вкусные...
<andrex> ну да, чувак один учился в моей школе тока в старших классах, так он изнасиловал 5рых и замочил... и фомилия такая загадочная Чикотеев
<_d4vid> гг
<[Raiden]> Хорошая фамилия...
<Sliva> ха, ну все, за 5 часов я прош?л всю дибло в который раз ^_^
<SergeyIT> хорошо поработал ))
<[Raiden]> ))
<Sliva> о да, 2,5 литра ушло ))
<SergeyIT> а вышло?
<Sliva> о да, я не считал, но 4 раза бегал )
<andrex> второго плюса нет, если чего
<Sliva> пока бегал, блинчиками угостили )
<SergeyIT> как это? А С++
<Sliva> я думал с мясом, а оказалось с творогом (
<Sliva> С+ =)
<[Raiden]> +-
<[Raiden]> )
<Sliva> читал с?ня, 1 июля друпал 8 запустят
<andrex> прекращай маскировать слова
<Sliva> сегодня*
<Sliva> и встроенный висивик обещают =)
 * Sliva ***Ушел спать
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<[Raiden]> gnome detected...
<baronos> :)
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> сегодня дебиан гном радует, патчи для 3,8 пихает. заливает в унстабл :)
<teddyp1cker> Raiden:
<teddyp1cker> у тебя kfaenza иконки?
<[Raiden]> в последене вреям да. Кстати советую обновиться до 4.10.3 если ещё нет.
<_d4vid> хот чего то радует.. http://lenta.ru/news/2013/05/24/auction/
<[Raiden]> ой
<[Raiden]> я читаю ещё, и плохо печатаю )
<[Raiden]> сиськотворчество какое-то
<[Raiden]> за пол миллиона можно живых увидеть...
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> всем привет
<[Raiden]> привет
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/geqiP
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: комбинацию поставь через дконф и будет все сворачивать.
<tagezi> а если русскими словами.ю кабель RG45 для чего используется? )
<teddyp1cker> Raiden: у меня 4.10.3 как их поставить?
<tagezi> эм.. а у меня 4.10.2
<tagezi> странно
<tagezi> ааа.. ты поставил ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa )
<[Raiden]> да, на кубунту орг новость появилась. Это то что мне нравится в кубунте. Текущая версия кде аж для 3 версий убунты доступна.
<[Raiden]> в данный момент
<[Raiden]> такое есть ещё только в опенсусе  и в ролинг релизах, пожалуй.
<tagezi> да
<Kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Fail!
<tagezi> нада перезагрузиться посмотреть ошиюку
<Kyshtynbai> Зшбс.
<Kyshtynbai> Не поел я сегодня пельменей, ибо ни одна свинья из бывших клиентов не перевела мне гонорар. Пришлось довольствоваться пивом.
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: ништяк :) а я смотрю на бутылку вина и думаю, либо выпить либо завтра на море ехать))
<Kyshtynbai> та я думаю что на море
<Kyshtynbai> чо одному то кирять :) .
<baronos> с бутыкой вина :D
<tagezi> тада
<Kyshtynbai> Офигеть. Где-то далеко в россии есть люди которые вот прямо так могут встать и поехать гна море
 * Kyshtynbai ушел рыдать.
<[Raiden]> https://i.minus.com/ieSR3nwssLGkr.jpg
<baronos> [Raiden]: забавная штука, только у нас на хуторе тебя за нло примут и подстрелят :D
<[Raiden]> ))
<tagezi> кажись ошибка исправилась ))
<Kyshtynbai> риконект
<gridis> Привет всем
<tagezi> ку
<tagezi> ошибка осталась ((
<tagezi> ни чо не помогает
<baronos> tagezi: помогает удаление кде :) нет кде, нет ошибки ;)
<tagezi> нет жизни нет болячек
<baronos> дада
<tagezi> тада нужно застрелиться и решить сразу всё вопросы )
<Kyshtynbai> Главное, возразить по существу на это нечего :). Другое дело, что чисто субъективно такое решение подходит только в крайних случаях, а они редки.
<tagezi> а почему тогда чисто субъективно удаление ситемы подходит всегда? принцип то тодже самый.. струсил - сдался - сбежалот проблем, вместо того что бы решать их
<[Raiden]> гугли таких же как ты , у меня не отваливается непомук
<[Raiden]> должна быть причина какая-то )
<tagezi> ну, я вроде нагуглил всё что могу.. переставил аконади, посмотрим
<tagezi> проблемма началась с 4.4
<tagezi> но не у всех, и собираеться очень скудно инфа по ошибки, поэтому она так и вечит
<tagezi> весит
<tagezi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6riVcUOl9Y
<tagezi> что б не всё время о грусном ))
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> baronos: а ты тизен не пробывал?
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi: Ставь, Тагези, самовар - будем слушать мановар :) .
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: ))
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: меня чего-то препёрло на наних последнюю неделю.. молодость, наверное, вспоминаю
<tagezi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d47gTUNY86k тоже прикольно.. и видеоряд прикольно подобран )
<[Raiden]> http://youtu.be/lGDqxB6PII4
<tagezi> [Raiden]: о да, это та которую ария эм.. как это вежливо сказать? перепела, во )))
<[Raiden]> ремикс )
<[Raiden]> или как там..
<[Raiden]> у арии вообще много такого
<tagezi> угу.. потому её и не люблю
<tagezi> перепевать арон маден и мановар, не много ума нужно
<[Raiden]> я слушал по молодости. Скем ты, герой асфальта... А потом уже не очень ) Выборочно
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVKRiBHm3T4 вот ещё, песня Свобода у Арии.
<tagezi> ну, тогда арию мелодия выпускала, а мановар только через друзей можно было достать
<tagezi> герой асвальта, покрайне мере мелодия точно выпустила
<tagezi> там на альботе 1100 была одна из лучших ))
<Kyshtynbai> не,  арию не могу слушать. айронов - да, мановар - да, какой-ниюудь совсем уж грейворм - да, но не арию :) .
<[Raiden]> специально для бароноса http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37013
<Kyshtynbai> , по аналогии с тем как в GNOME 3.6 через дополнения реализован классический режим рабочего стола. Т
<Kyshtynbai> пазвольте фоллбек же отмениил с 3.6
<Kyshtynbai> или я чего путаю?
<[Raiden]> отменили таким какой был до 3.6 и сделали просто ГШ  тот же с 2 панельками
<Kyshtynbai> А
<Kyshtynbai> понятно.
<[Raiden]> там была мысль отменить совсем, но потом передумали, может в шапке дело, что бы включить в платные версии и что бы юзеры не совсем потерялись сразу.
<Kyshtynbai> Не исключаю
<Kyshtynbai> Хотя фолбек я вот так чтобы юзал один раз - когда ставил дебиан :) сегодня :) потому что дрова не прогрузились в лайве :).
<[Raiden]> можно было бы не привязывать вм к столу + сделать ег омодульным как компиз + что бы композит и модули ег оюзающие могли выключаться.
<[Raiden]> и была бы сказка
<[Raiden]> так в квине в общем сделано .
<[Raiden]> я дуамю там эталоном была иос, где окна и  вм как таковые не особо нужны.
<[Raiden]> только тсс, я этого не говорил.
<Kyshtynbai> Хехе
<Kyshtynbai> http://images16.fotki.com/v387/photos/5/1930675/12039342/bog02986-vi.jpg при поддержке правителтсва :) .
<[Raiden]> наполнил.... Пуля подумал Штирлиц пораскинув мозками... Как-то так наверное.
<Kyshtynbai> Блин. Весь вечер слушаю русскоязычный хип-хопчег на ютубе и думаю - как то флеш чудно работает. А потом сматрю - а
<Kyshtynbai> это и не флеш нифига. А хтмл 5 видимо.
#ubuntu-ru 2013-05-25
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Fail!
<baronos> ubuntuhelp: задолбал фейлить
<Sliva> ^_^
<artus> утра
<andrex> тра
<_d4vid> re
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<tagezi> всем привет ))
<Alagos> ку
<Alagos> Кто работал с LVM?
<tagezi> Alagos: всмысле работал?
<Alagos> Короче, я хочу добавить в LVM диск
<Alagos> Я счелал на нём раздел. В системе этот раздел виден как /dev/sdc1
<tagezi> и?
<Alagos> Далее я засунул этот раздел в группу.
<Alagos> При перезапуске он должен подмонтироваться автоматом или надо руками?
<Alagos> Или может быть можно новый диск в систему как-то проще добавить?
<tagezi> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/lvm
<tagezi> помоему всё что стнлартное там описано
<Alagos> Я читал это
<tagezi> ад*
<tagezi> http://xgu.ru/wiki/LVM
<tagezi> ну тогда это
<Alagos> Ладно, попробую поиграть с файлами в примере, думаю это поможет разобтатся
<Alagos> Разобраться*
<tagezi> Alagos: во второй статье даже графическая утилита показана, кстати
<tagezi> и список команд есть )))
<Alagos> Спасибо, гляну
<aleksei`> всем ку
<tagezi> ку
<artus> там 2 команды на добавления винта в группу, но это же так сложно по ходу прочесть 17 слов
<tagezi> artus: ну чо ты ехидничаешь? ))
<tagezi> artus: лучшебы сдрасти сказал )
<andrex> tagezi, здрасти, теперь ваша дуенька довольна, сударь?
<tagezi> andrex: у меня, кстати, был к тебе вопрос, вчера..
<andrex> ммм какой?
<tagezi> что б я помнил )
<andrex> теперь у меня ворос, почему именно ко мне?
<tagezi> а почему я их должен кому-то другому задавать? )
<andrex> а потому что. если не личный вопрос, на которые я не отвечаю обычно, то народу тут хватает, и я в персональные консультанты не записывался вроде :D
<Sergey_IT> ку, ехидным
<andrex> Sergey_IT, здра
<tagezi> andrex: ну, тогда радуйся что я его забыл. а то ведь задал бы обязательно )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, склеротик?
<Sergey_IT> или переутомился от собеседований?
<tagezi> я не собеседую )) я практикуюсь )
<tagezi> пишу фигню всякую на VBA 7
<tagezi> собеседуется Kyshtynbai
<Sergey_IT> опять вас перепутал (
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: совсем стар стал? )) или это от бездеятельности диградация началась?))
<Sergey_IT> фифти-фифти
<tagezi> займись чемнибудь.. напиши мего калькулятор с возможностью решать задачи по аналитической алгебре и геометрии ))
<tagezi> системы гауса, дифуры.. вектора там всякие )
<tagezi> заодно мат анализ вспомнишь.. тоже полезно )
<Sergey_IT> так это уже есть
<tagezi> ракеты тоже в космас летают, но чото их до сихпор придумываеют )
<Sergey_IT> все эти мега медленно работают
<Sergey_IT> gsl и С++ хватает
<tagezi> скорость что-то увеличивается и увеличивается.. уже телефоны с кучей ядер... скоро появяться программы для андройда, что бы можно было участвовать мобильником в распределённых вычислениях )
<Sergey_IT> скорость проца да, а вот программ нет
<Sergey_IT> так заставляют покупать новое быстрое железо
<tagezi> да не.. просто прогеры больше не думают о скорости
<tagezi> я вчера на работе разбирал код предшественника, коду лет 5 наверное уже..
<tagezi> я бы предшественнику руки вырвал... настолько непродумано алгоритм написал
<Sergey_IT> вот попробовал на scilab одну задачку решить - получилось 1-1.5 часа решает, переписал на С++ с gsl - 40-60 секунд
<tagezi> да, ты рассказывал...
<Sergey_IT> да и вообще с вин3.0 до современных ОС скорость работы на компе не изменилась.
<tagezi> ну не скажи, на i7 с нормальным количеством оперативки, да если ещё и ссд накопителем - реально изменилась
<tagezi> яна работе на таком сижу, там ваще всё лётает, там, такое ощущение, что ваще всё летать будет
<Sergey_IT> я имею ввиду средние по производительности компы
<Sergey_IT> у меня, к примеру 7-летки где-то - хватает
<tagezi> о, собеседовальщик пришёл )
<baronos> да он видать в парке выпускникам показывал суровую взрослую жизнь айтишника :)
<Sergey_IT> босиком... сносил обувь бегая по собеседованиям
 * Sergey_IT собеседовался 1 раз... и то кончилось тем, что спросили можешь сделать такую то прогу.... (можно сказать повезло... сейчас бы ни одного собеседования не прошел бы)
<Kyshtynbai> хм... а чегой-то в наутилусе кнопка делит не працюе?
<Sergey_IT> что?
<Kyshtynbai> гном-шелл 3.4 кнопка delete отчего-то не работает о_0.
<Kyshtynbai> причем только в наутилусе.
<Kyshtynbai> А работает сочетание ctrl+delete.
<Scrimmer> Денька всем
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, может корзина недоступна?
<tagezi> переполненная
<Kyshtynbai> Да нет, не похоже. Пустая. Плюс райт-кликом -> удалить - работает. Но в гугле есть упоминание и фикс, так что можно считать решенной проблему.
<Scrimmer> tagezi: привет
<tagezi> Scrimmer: сам привет
<Scrimmer> tagezi: ну и сиди себе
<tagezi> без ну, пожалуйста, тут вам не там )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: слухай
<Scrimmer> у тебя не было такого, что мышка в кубунте, скажем так, работала на половину
<Scrimmer> на рабочем столе и на таскбаре можно было щелкать, а уже в самих приложениях она не работала
<Scrimmer> не перетягивались окна и тому подобное
<tagezi> не, такого не было
<Scrimmer> блин, грусть
<tagezi> ваще кде в убунте какоето странное
<Scrimmer> а хде сидеть на кде надо?
<tagezi> ну, дебиан, как пример )
<Scrimmer> дык, артус грил, что там кде кривое
<tagezi> это он тебе о крысе расказывал )
<Scrimmer> и про кде
<Scrimmer> )
<tagezi> не, у него кде нет, он крысой пользуется, значит про неё и расказывал )
<Scrimmer> или райден
<tagezi> у райдена дебиана нет )
<Scrimmer> да и темболее там щас вроде нету 4.11
<Scrimmer> блин, а на гноме так не хочется сидеть
<tagezi> так и в убунту она только тестовая
<tagezi> даже на ппа 4.10.3
<Scrimmer> а знаешь что?
<tagezi> ну, я же сказал, сам с приветом )
<Sergey_IT> симка билайн ненужная есть, 5Гбайт в месяц 300р
<tagezi> блин, до сих пор не могу себе представить много это или мало.. вроде в 5 раз больше моего первого винчестера, но чуть больше фильма с приличным качеством ))
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/9194227
<baronos> странные кеде....ы, все косят под чето :)
<[Raiden]> jyb yfxbyf.n gjkmpjdfnmcz? gjcntgtyyj crfnzncz r ltajkne/
<[Raiden]> со временем я пришел от закоса на гном2 к дефолту.
<[Raiden]> думаю так же будет и у чела
<UNIm95> Попробовав приличное количество де остался на крысе
<UNIm95> кое-что оставил из гнома
<baronos> солусос вам тогда в руки, раз хотите гном2 :)
<[Raiden]> главный маркетолог Sony Mobile заявил, что компания уже начала инвестировать в платформу Firefox OS. Готовые устройства должны появиться в 2014 году
<UNIm95> baronos: А то это такое?
<UNIm95> что*
<baronos> UNIm95: форк гном-фаллбек, с компизом дружит. вообщем типа гном2 на гтк3,4 на основе дебиан виззи и с ядром патченым.
<UNIm95> baronos: не проще мате?
<baronos> UNIm95: на нетбуке стоит, вообще классная вещь. да мате это туберкулезник который сдохнет скоро.
<UNIm95>  baronos: но крыса-то жива. + мне от гнома только ритмбокс и двупанельный наутилус нужен
<baronos> там форкнутый наутилус кстати тоже. да и жрет вообще не очем этот форк. но убунту с мир и юнитинекст выйдет на него перейду или на андройд 5
<UNIm95> baronos: а как работа с дропбоксом? как в классическом наутилусе?
<baronos> нуда
<UNIm95> baronos: через ПКМ есть интерированное меню дропбокса?
<UNIm95> интегрированное*
<baronos> но возможно расмотрю вариант установки дебиан с гном3,10 в будущем на нетбук. сейчас 3,8 менее требовательно к ресурсам.
<baronos> UNIm95: ну в контекстном меню пункт с дропом для ссылки и так далее, как в обычном наутилусе
<UNIm95> baronos: Ну тогда спасибо за наводку на файловый менеджер
<baronos> UNIm95: кстати вспомнил, у ская есть тема по этому поводу для убунту http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.ru/2013/05/howto-nautilus-ubuntu-1304.html
<UNIm95> Мне это не так сильно грозит из-за 12.04
<baronos> ну тогда тебе и не надо
<baronos> хех, до сих пор нет для скачивания солусос2(( можно на торрент трекерах найти если сильно нужно
<baronos> они на пакетный манагер PiSi хотят мигрировать :D
<_d4vid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=YoaNmkOPICA :)
<_d4vid> момент где он про работу .. и сердце наполяется гг
<_d4vid> точно подметили..
<UNIm95> Супер вещь.
<[Raiden]> гном с неотключаемым композитом на девайсе с батарейкой нужен как мёртвому припарки.
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> пойду дальше косить траву)
<[Raiden]> не боимся мы волка и сову...
<[Raiden]> )
<aleksei`> и тишина )))
<tagezi> aleksei`: а чо говорить то?
<aleksei`> да ничего, все наверное пЫво жрут или на шашлыках ))
<tagezi> а пиво тут причем?
<tagezi> я, например, уже 15 лет не употребляю спиртное
<tagezi> aleksei`: может люди заняты.. например переводы системы готовят, для тек кому только болтать и могут
<[Raiden]> амарок 4.71 прилетел.  вроде только какие-то багфиксы
<[Raiden]> это чо бы не тихо было )
<aleksei`> tagezi, чего ты сегодня такой нервный?
<tagezi> думаю, что белать и как быть
<tagezi> д*
<tagezi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=TJMWkdTZW-U
<[Raiden]> молодцы фины )
<tagezi> и, так спокойненько ушли )
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/UL3Id у Debianщиков проскочило ))
<[Raiden]> лучше бы они переточили свой дебиан так, что бы любой негр смог отконфигурить или вообще что бы работало просто.
<aleksei`> хмм, vm.swapping 10 прописал, а всё равно после 60% рама своп врубается ...
<[Raiden]> а ребут делал?
<aleksei`> да
<[Raiden]> может опечатку допустил или там вроде = должно быть
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну вообще.. поставил и пользуйся
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> я не вижу у них отличий кроме стабильности
<[Raiden]> aleksei`: sudo sysctl -a |grep swap
<[Raiden]> текущее значение
<teddyp1cker> swappines
<teddyp1cker> а не сваппиг
<[Raiden]> ага
<aleksei`> да я уже гугленул
<aleksei`> спасибо
<teddyp1cker> http://paste.kde.org/750752/
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/Ak5Fe
<tagezi> красота то какая
<[Raiden]> http://www.adme.ru/illustration-and-photography/rossiya-matushka-501905/
<tagezi> угу, очень красиво, а там ещё красивее.. я это всё в живую видел
 * aleksei` reboot
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/sC1kQ
<tagezi> по новгородчине ходили, года 3 наверное назад
<artus> о чем флудите двоешниги? :)
<tagezi> artus: да о обоврём, но больше о том какая же убунта классная ))
<artus> вот вас торкнуло то :D
<Sergey_IT> вечер... выходного дня
<artus> ну если вечер, да еще и выходного , тогда простительно )
<tagezi> artus: а ты опять играешься? )
<artus> tagezi, не, отдахаю после игр в индастриал
<artus> tagezi, 4ре тонны пром оборудования разгрузил и час назад позавтракал :)
<Kyshtynbai> Ба-ва-рия-я!
<artus> Kyshtynbai, жигулевское!
<Sergey_IT> вода
<artus> Sergey_IT, в рашке возможно ) у нас с же самое адекватное на данный момент
<Sergey_IT> хотя - мерло 2006 года
<Sergey_IT> мва чего то покрепче хлебнул (
<artus> вобщем я еще и звук себе отрихтовал в пульсе, теперяче вообще няка няшная и скука скучная :D
<Kyshtynbai> я ваще-то про фтубольный клуб.
<Kyshtynbai> :) .
<tagezi> да, футбол хорошее дополнение к пиву.. пиво травит печень, а футбол мозг, вместе бомба =))
<artus> ногомяч ненужен :)
<tagezi> 3,14во тоже )
<artus> не спорю ) надо завтра квас поставить бодяжитцо
<Sergey_IT> это вы зря - какой то сорт баварского лечит язву, кстати
<Kyshtynbai> Квас - то же пиво.
<Sergey_IT> http://www.beermarket.ru/beer/doctor.htm
 * Kyshtynbai хочет кваску.
<Sergey_IT> все хорошо в меру
<Kyshtynbai> Золотые слова.
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: герлятина тоже лечит язвы )
<Sergey_IT> спирт
<tagezi> мера обысно 2 на 60 в росии
<Kyshtynbai> Что такое 2 на 60?
<tagezi> стим что под генту выпустил игрульки?
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: гроб
<Kyshtynbai> капать-колотить. Что ты на ночь про гробы-то.
<tagezi> баися? )
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/u/0/110953740010395822648/posts/5WLsAHLicrB
<Kyshtynbai> гыгы. А под генту бинарник стима или его собирать надыть?
<UNIm95> А у меня тут кваса быть не может
<tagezi> не знаю.. читаю коменты, а там как всегда, лиж бы потролить, и ничего человеческого
<andrex> утра
<artus> andrex, выспалсо?
<andrex> угу
<tagezi> andrex: а говорил на личные вопросы не отвечаешь )
<artus> мне можно :D
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: походу из убунтовских бинарников ставиться
<andrex> tagezi, обычно не отвечаю, заметь)
<andrex> но бывают исключения...
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
<XuMuK> dctv ghbdtl)
<XuMuK> то есть всем привет)
#ubuntu-ru 2013-05-26
<tagezi> всем утречка
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<Anon1mous> я в шоке,пропода питания погорели в компе
<Sliva> a?
<Anon1mous> продают Китай
<Anon1mous> комп сам перегружается.посмотрел,провода питания поплавились )
<Sliva> у мне на мопеде как то провода поплавились) летом ) пришлось всю проводку меняьб )
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Sliva> ку
<Sliva> а кто-нибудь в assault cube играет ^_^ ?
<artus> Anon1mous, неужто чифтек погорел?
<Anon1mous> не)
<artus> ну так че ты ноеш :)
<Sliva> Anon1mous, а ты из этих сектантов ? :>
<Anon1mous> а chieftec самый лучший что ли?
<artus> Anon1mous, ну у меня он держит сейчас 3 видявки 7950 и как то не плавитцо )
<Anon1mous> я где-то писал,что у меня БП поплавился?
<artus> а я тебе про провоа и говорю)
<Anon1mous> докупал переходники питания
<Anon1mous> переходники плавятся
<Sliva> напряжение чтоль скачить ?
<artus> так ты определись, переходники или провода питания поплавились )
<Anon1mous> переходники и идут с проводами
<Anon1mous> тебе картинку скинуть,чтоб тебе понятней было?
<Anon1mous> molex
<artus> нет, это отдельное звено, и как оно там пропаяно и какое там сечение провода - это уже совсем другой разговор
<Sliva> интересна причина плавления
<artus> непропай и пол квадрата сечение. вот и причина
<Sliva> дык, а почему непропай ?
<Anon1mous> кстати,так оно и есть
<artus> потому что молексы такие молексы ))
<Sliva> ^_^
<Anon1mous> да я вчера уже хотел сам пропаять .+ провод у меня такой есть.
<Anon1mous> но нервов у меня на это не хватит :))
<Sliva> 15мин делов то
<artus> да просто поменяй на другой, просто так свезло видать)
<Anon1mous> проводки совсем дохлые
<Anon1mous> прикол в том,что это не первый раз.покупл перед этим в этом же магазине
<Anon1mous> вот и писал выше,Китай какой-то
<andrex> высоковольтные с рансформатора скрути и приделай на питание, бубут в самый раз ;D
<Sliva> брак думаешь ?
<Anon1mous> думаю,фуфло где-то по дешевке закупают
<Sliva> дык, так ща все с китая =(
<Anon1mous> )
<andrex> дохнут обычно в местах подключения от перегибов нефиг системник ногой в сену пинать
<Sliva> сам 4 года работал логистом в китае, знаю это систему, но прикол в том, что качество изначально хорошее, но клиет говорит, надо дешевле, вот и получается цена-качество
<Michael72> У меня проблема с утилитой sitecopy - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5703008
<artus> ну да, скок даш денех, на столько и сделают
<artus> Michael72, вгет тебя спасет
<Sliva> а нашим всегда дорого, вот и фуфло доходит
<Anon1mous> так получается,дейтвительно от провода и пропайки перегорает?
<Anon1mous> или напряжение?
<Michael72> Это происходит после того, как я в файле конфигурации ~/.sitecopyrc указал опцию exclude *~
<Sliva> мне кажется напряжение
<artus> Anon1mous, там токи большие, до 70 ампер по 12 вольтам
<Sliva> от напряжение в доме уже горела проводка, вот на нее и думаю..
<artus> Michael72, ну так убери ее
<Michael72> А я хочу, чтобы с ней, так нельзя?
<artus> Anon1mous, а отсюда - нагрев при заужении места контакта в следствии некачественого обжима или пропая
<artus> Michael72, спроси разраба, зя или нельзя ))
<Anon1mous> спс,за прояснение
<Sliva> уже 21:06, пойдука ужин приготовлю..
<Anon1mous> на всех?
<andrex> мне 2 ужина
<Sliva> пива так тосно на всех хватит ^_^
<tagezi> andrex: козлёночком станешь )
<andrex> свиненочком скорее, обьевшимя
<andrex> с
<Anon1mous> вчера только узнал что уже кали вместо backtrack
<andrex> мда жолго жо тя новости доходят
<andrex> д
<Anon1mous> )
<Anon1mous> на Аляске
<Anon1mous> Michael72 ты бы свой конффиг выложил
<Michael72> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5703062
<Michael72> Я понял причину. Этих файлов нет на удалённом сервере
<Anon1mous> )
<andrex> ping
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Понг понг понг...
<tagezi> ping
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<Sliva> test
<ubuntuhelp> Sliva, Понг.
<Anon1mous> )
<Sliva> я похавал ^_^
<andrex> гад
<Sliva> bylbdblefkmysq djtynjhujdcrb[ ce[gjtr =)
<Sliva> блин
<Sliva> индивидуальный военторговский сузпоёк =)
<Sliva> сухпоёк*
<Sliva> классная штука кстати, всего 150р и тебе завтрак, обед, ужин
<andrex> у нас таких нет помоему, то что на трассе сбил, обез завтрак и ужин на месяц)
<Sliva> в военных частях можно договариваться и покупать )
<andrex> скоро наверно автоохота будет)
<Sliva> на бабак ? =)
<andrex> угу
<Sliva> ща кстати редиска в сезоне )
<andrex> не на дпсников
<andrex> ща полезу в соседний огород ужин себе собирать)
<Sliva> как то такое дело было, пока дед с (типо) ружьем не начал бегать )
<andrex> потом в тазике отмакал?
<Sliva> ну славо богу ванна есть )
<andrex> а тоже тазик
<Sliva> Anon1mous тут ?
<Anon1mous> да
<Sliva> а ты из этих сектантов :> &
<Sliva> ?
<andrex> которые умерли уже
<Sliva> как я читал, сами себя же и сожрали )
<Anon1mous> тебе их контакты дать?
<Sliva> нн)
<andrex> зафиг, я с такими не общаюсь
<Sliva> ну и правильно, хотя могла выйти путёвая кибер банда )
<Anon1mous> я бы так не сказал,что умерли
<Sliva> о них не слышно, да они и действий ни каких не придпринимают...
<Anon1mous> 7 апреля 2013
<Sliva> одни обещания, как будто это неудачная правительская операция
<andrex> потому что основных переловили а остались одни обмороки дающие пустые обещания
<andrex> и грызущиеся между собой
<andrex> все хватит о них
<Anon1mous> посмотрите дату,не так давно
<Sliva> в assaul cube играет кто-нибуд ? ^_^
<Anon1mous> не
<Sliva> от скукоты начал читать Ященко "Введение в криптографию" интересными способами раньше передавали шифрованные тексты
<_d4vid> пошли гномовцы по нужному пути .. http://www.linux.org.ru/news/gnome/9195355 =) как в воду смотрел гг
<Sliva> де то чита, что и на телефоны будут эту платформу ставить
<_d4vid> да правилно пошли
<_d4vid> на планшетах будет няшно смотрется)
<Sliva> почему то меня пугает это название "Tizen"
<Sliva> по идеи, она должна с андройдам контактировать
<Sliva> тежи приложения использовать..
<_d4vid> Является наследником MeeGo, LiMo и bada.
<_d4vid> вот почему пугает гг
<Sliva> эт факт
<_d4vid> ну с гш поверх будет не настолко страшно .. *представил)
<Sliva> ну так то я тоже представил няшную тему =)
<Sliva> интересно, эта ось будет со своим железом поставляться или же мировые корпорации будут себе на железо ставить, типо nokia, samsung и т.д.
<_d4vid> вот демо http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fU1v56cmzKI
<Sliva> я can't смотреть видео, скорость инета 12-16кб\с =(
<_d4vid> :(
<Sliva> в следующем месяце зп, и наконец поставлю норм инет
<Sliva> а щас ацкий мтс коннект
<Sliva> хотя обещали 128
<_d4vid> 3жи?
<Sliva> угу
<_d4vid> -(
<Sliva> обычно по вечерам сериалы смотрел, а щас читать приходится =)
<_d4vid> ех..
<Sliva> еще 3 недели потерпеть )
<_d4vid> тагези как у вас хим ешо популярен?
<_d4vid> привет*
<_d4vid> дочка слушает его?
<tagezi> him&
<tagezi> ?*
<_d4vid> да
<_d4vid> певец
<tagezi> незнаю.. доча вообще такое не слушает.. она всё больше к попсе склоняется
<_d4vid> а ок)
<tagezi> она с матерью живёт, а она серьёзные вещи не слушает..
<Sliva> технрлогия в свое время тоже попса была )
<_d4vid> я в свои 16 был фанатом .. чут не дошло до того .. что хотел татуировку как у него по всей левой руке сделат)
<Sliva> технрлогия*
<_d4vid> мат отговорила гг
<Sliva> крут)\
<tagezi> я тут подборку давал доче, металика, айронмэйден, найтвиж... короче что помягче да поинтереснее.. до сихпор дослушать не может )) а там всего ~50 песе
<Anon1mous> А я люблю компилировать генту и дрочить. Каждый день я скачиваю на компьютер все ебилды которые нахожу. На два гига целый день уходит. Зато, когда после тяжёлого дня я прихожу домой, включаю компьютер и ставлю на компиляцию
<Anon1mous> свое сокровище. И дрочу, представляя, что меня поглотил единый организм портаж. Мне вообще кажется, что ебилды, умеют думать, у них есть свои семьи, города, чувства... А вчера, мне приснился чудный сон, как будто я нырнул в море,
<Anon1mous> и оно превратилось в портаж, рыбы, водоросли, медузы, все из портажа, даже небо, даже Линус Торвальдс!
<_d4vid> тагези не рождай в девочке агрессию)
<Anon1mous> )))))сори за мат
<andrex> @kban Anon1mous 3600 мат бан на час
<tagezi> ща artus или andrex придут будешь у них просить прощение
<_d4vid> лол
<tagezi> апаздал )
<Sliva> панфилов руллит )
<Sliva> а что такое 3600 ?
<tagezi> секунд
<Sliva> а
<aleksei`> пацан курнул чтоли?
<Sliva> он сектант ^_^
<tagezi> андрекс добрый просто, артус намного больше выставляет
<tagezi> _d4vid: поповоду музыки я думаю, что у каждого покаления должны быть свои кумиры. я вырос на Led Zeppelin, Uriah Heep, Manowar, Metallica, Jimi Hendrix
<tagezi> современное поколение большенство из этих груп вообще не знает что существует
 * aleksei` reboot
<tagezi> странно себя как-то eiskaitdc++ ведёт, непонятно из зачего.. что-то сохраняет из настроек, что-то нет
<aleksei`> пойду ка напишу скрипт для настройки вайна )))
<aleksei`> а то запарило уже руками ..
<andrex> мопед приказал долго жить...
<aleksei`> добил?
<Sergey_IT> после обновления рухнул?
<andrex> сгорел
<andrex> слышу такой щелчек и все тырнет усох
<andrex> хорошо что был второй)
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/645741
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Fail!
<baronos> ubuntuhelp: да врот, тебя ту ды сюды зараза
<andrex> baronos, небуди в нем зверюгу
<baronos> andrex: http://goo.gl/HVJ9D
<andrex> ахха
<andrex> baronos, шутки в сторону смотрел?
<baronos> andrex: ага))
<baronos> andrex: уйду ща, как бухану ништякого)))
<artus> четут
<aleksei`> да вот, чё тут?
<andrex> я
<andrex> и че тут тоже я
<artus> ))
<artus> отдыхаете?
<artus> а я с роботы ((
<andrex> молодец
<andrex> у меня с 1 вого отпуск :P
<aleksei`> artus, не совсем
<aleksei`> скрипт писал чтоб одним кликом вайн настроить для игр )))
<artus> aleksei`, вобщем плодиш энтропию в мире
<andrex> а я работаю в поте лица, тоесть глаз, смотрю фильмы вобщем)
<artus> вооо, точно, я ж оз хотел посмотреть
<Sergey_IT> aleksei`, сделай 1 большую кнопку лучше... на всё
<aleksei`> Sergey_IT, это такой сарказм у тебя получился?
<andrex> нет он совершенно серьезно
<aleksei`> ах да, он серьёзен
<c5h12> всем здорово, кто-нибудь знает тему для Unity 2D, похожую на Darklooks из Gnome 2?
<teddyp1cker> именно юнити или gtk?
<teddyp1cker> просто что есть тема юнити - иконки в панельке?
<c5h12> юнити
<c5h12> то есть, не только замена элементов GTK
<c5h12> но и иконки в панельке, и прочие плюшки чтоб не перекосило
<Sergey_IT> перекосит - юнити2д умер
<c5h12> как это случилось, когда ставил Gnome Classic темы
<c5h12> собственно, не обязательно даже заменять Ambience
<c5h12> просто хочу убрать вырвиглазный белый фон
<Sergey_IT> где у тебя такой?
<c5h12> в Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<c5h12> забыл, куда постить скриншоты
<Sergey_IT> !images
<ubuntuhelp> ITmages — быстрый и удобный хостинг изображений. см: http://itmages.ru
<c5h12> точно, спасибо
<Sergey_IT> c5h12, зачем тебе 2д? - он умер
<c5h12> вот, например: http://itmag.es/5ZA1Q
<artus> некрофил
<c5h12> Sergey_IT, 3D тормозит
<artus> к тому же тема уг )
<artus> эт не 3d тормозит, это юнитя такая
<c5h12> да ну, причём тут некрофильство
<jlewka> всем привет
<c5h12> artus, тогда ты попсятник :P
<artus> c5h12, эт с какого перепуга?
<c5h12> ну смотри, сейчас куча всего нового, но тормозит оно страшно... зато красииииииииииво
<c5h12> гном 2 нормальный был - убили
<artus> эммм, в каком оно месте канешн красиво, ну да ладно)
<Sergey_IT> c5h12, яркость уменьши
<c5h12> xfce разве что живой
<c5h12> да lxde
<Sergey_IT> c5h12, другог слиента поставь - черный будет
<c5h12> Ubuntu 12.10 поставил, да и снёс тут же
<c5h12> не, это не некрофильство
<c5h12> просто мне этого компа хватает для работы, и ради разных рюшечек не хочу новый брать
<artus> а напомнитека гиде процентовка юзания свапа при загрузке рама правитцо
<Sergey_IT> c5h12, дай ттд компа
<c5h12> Inler core duo, 2000 Mhzб видяха встроенная, 3 гб рам ддр2
<c5h12> ничего особенного, в общем
<Sergey_IT> крутой комп.. а видео?
<c5h12> да никакое там видео
<Sergey_IT> такого типа нет
<c5h12> щас гляну
<c5h12> тока hwinfo поставлю.
<Sergey_IT> lspci уже есть
<c5h12> с каким ключом запускать, чтоб про видяху подробнее выдал?
<c5h12> я пока hwinfo заюзаю
<Sergey_IT> можешь без ключей - нужную строчку найдешь
<c5h12> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC] (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<c5h12> 	Subsystem: Device 0908:1975
<c5h12> оно, вроде
<c5h12> я в 3d не работаю, не моделлю, в игры не играю, так что мне хватает
<Sergey_IT> c5h12, неплохо работает http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=156422.0
<c5h12> грубо говоря, чтоб туда-сюда по городу поездить, мне не нужен Бентли, хватит и велосипеда
<c5h12> да и холивара ради, юнити 2д не умер, пока 12.04 поддерживается
<c5h12> просто щас тенденция к рюшках и всему такому прочему
<Sergey_IT> glxgears что дает?
<c5h12> *к рюшкам
<c5h12> у меня его нет, щас обновления ставлю, поэтому поставить не могу
<c5h12> Sergey_IT, по поводу http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=156422.0 - у меня видео и не тормозило :)
<c5h12> Unity 3d тормозил
<c5h12> не знаю, может ему не видяха нужна, а проц помощнее
<Sergey_IT> c5h12, у меня 7-летние компы и сечас с атома - везде юнити3д
<c5h12> но наблюдать слайд-шоу при открытии программ задолбало, и я снёс его
<c5h12> Sergey_IT, у тебя 13.10?
<c5h12> artus, по поводу темы УГ - самая что ни на есть дефолтная тема Ambience из 12.04
<c5h12> так что претензии к производителю
<c5h12> собственно, меня бы устроило сменить цвета, так-то у каждого свои понятия об УГ
<c5h12> была же в гноме 2 нормальная тема Darklooks, глаза не напрягала вечерами
<artus> c5h12, я ж и говорю
<c5h12> таки не могу найти аналог, полностью совместимый с Unity 2D. А юнити, несмотря на некоторые свои недостатки, мне нравится простотой (нет кучи менюшек) и экономией вертикального пространства (заголовок окна влимонивается прямо в таскбар)
<Sergey_IT> c5h12, 12.04
<c5h12> хо, дык у меня он тоже
<c5h12> там 2d, не?
<Sergey_IT> c5h12, поставь другое видео
<Sergey_IT> c5h12, у меня 3д
<c5h12> да собственно видео другое ни к чему, 2д нормально работает, меня, по крайней мере, устраивает
<jlewka> народ... глупый вопрос... а при ifconfig wlan0 down, сам модуль беспроводной связи в ноутах отключается? )
<c5h12> речь-то шла о вырвиглазном белом фоне в Ambience
<Sergey_IT> c5h12, уменьши яркость
<c5h12> Sergey_IT, я бы рад, а фотки потом смотреть - увеличивать?
<c5h12> увы, совет не для меня
<c5h12> неужто нет тёмных тем для Unity
<Sergey_IT> c5h12, пользую дефолт и не мучаюсь
<c5h12> в хорошо освещённой комнате днём нормально. Но вечерами - только тёмные темы, разница разительная
<Sergey_IT> c5h12, без внешнего освещения вредно работать
<c5h12> вредно, когда фон монитора сильно контрастирует с основным освещением в комнате, а не собственно в плохой освещённости
<c5h12> взять те же программы-читалки на планшетах с "ночным" режимом, где фон тёмный, буквы - светлые
<c5h12> или неоновые вывески, у которых светлые именно буквы, а не фон
<Sergey_IT> много буковок (
<c5h12> наболело :)
<c5h12> да что там говорить, по себе заметил, что когда вечерами юзал Darklooks, переставали болеть глаза и голова
<Sergey_IT> обходился во всех случаях  только настройкой монитора
<c5h12> не в обиду будет сказано, но это ж сколько лишних движений
<c5h12> тем более, если в теме чёрные буквы на белом фоне, то, снижая яркость белого фона, буквы не делаешь ярче
<teddyp1cker> c5h12: есть mediterrian night тема для gtk3+unity
<c5h12> и всё сливается в некотрастную кашу с буквами-призраками
<teddyp1cker> вполне нормальная для темноты
<c5h12> teddyp1cker, спасибо, гляну
<teddyp1cker> c5h12: http://goo.gl/5DLSF - устроит?
<Sergey_IT> c5h12, настройки сталю 1 раз и больше не трогаю... человек ко всему привыкает
<c5h12> Sergey_IT, оно-то верно, но привыкать ценой здоровья как-то не очень хочется
<c5h12> teddyp1cker, там в файловом менеджере фон белый
<teddyp1cker> есть темный вариант
<c5h12> teddyp1cker, а вот в этом варианте вроде ничего http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre2/156782-2.png
<c5h12> в общем, голосую за Darkest-вариант темы
<teddyp1cker> вот только не знаю насчет 12.04 тут для гнома 3.6 тема
<teddyp1cker> c5h12: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/12/2-beautiful-dark-themes-for-gtk-36-or.html
<Sergey_IT> c5h12, на глаза не жалуюсь, давно сели, в детстве
<c5h12> teddyp1cker, поставил MidTerraneanDarkest, похоже, то, что надо
<c5h12> спасибо
<teddyp1cker> незачто, рад помочь
<c5h12> вот как выглядит запущенный Firefox с этой темой: http://itmag.es/1iYwk
<teddyp1cker> нормально так
<Sergey_IT> ужас
<teddyp1cker> хабра хабр темный)
<teddyp1cker> Sergey_IT: в темноте самое оно
<c5h12> ну, это я запретил файрфоксу использовать цвета сайтов и сказал заменять на цвета системной темы
<c5h12> так хабр стал тёмным
<c5h12> у СергеяИТ ещё монитор настроен по-другому, так что для него, конечно, ужас
<c5h12> а так, прикольно: хабр, похожий на ЛОР :D
<jlewka> да что же у меня за руки то такие... стоит обновить какой нить драйвер так в системе обязательно что нить полетит (
<Sergey_IT> тебе виднее )
<jlewka> обновил драйвер на видео карточку nvidio и unity полетел
<jlewka> да чет с каждой новой версию убунты, багов все больше и больше..(
<Sergey_IT> не гонись за новьем
<teddyp1cker> нужно просто перейти на кде
<teddyp1cker> kwin даже без драйвера тебе окошки рисовать будет)
<jlewka> да я бы на 10.04 остался бы, если бы... (
<Sergey_IT> багов что-то не наблюдаю давно
<jlewka> я как минимум на этот наткнулся.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/+bug/1142733
<Sergey_IT> а зачем тебе 13.04?
<jlewka> просто решил поставить последнюю версию, а так в принципе незачем...
<jlewka> а что плохово в установке оффициально вышедшего релиза...
<Sergey_IT> так ты же вроде сам почувствовал уже
<jlewka>  :)
<jlewka> эх... а вот что ставить на свой нетбук я так еще и не придумал(
<tagezi> генту )
<jlewka> )))
<tagezi> можно попробовать, кстати, пересобрать гном 2 под 13.04
<tagezi> что бы красиво было )
<tagezi> и легко
<tagezi> а можно опенбокс воткнуть.. тож летать будет
<Sergey_IT> jlewka, ставь, что хочешь)
<jlewka> а xubuntu Не проще будет?)
<jlewka> что хочу то не поддерживают(
<Sergey_IT> так попробуй или кто то мешает?
<Sergey_IT> я пробовал, но так и остался на юнити 12.04
<tagezi> jlewka: крыса тормозить будет.. или тогда дебиан..
<jlewka> тоже в монстров превратились...
<Sergey_IT> если не лень, я бы кде поставил и выпилил ненужное
<jlewka> Sergey_IT KDE на нетбук? он у меня пол дня грузиться наверное будет...
<Sergey_IT> "выпилить ненужное"
<Sergey_IT> а что за нетбук?
<jlewka> eee pc 1015p
<Sergey_IT> мм-да
<jlewka> с первого дня покупки поставил 10.04 и проблем не знал... А теперь придеться все сносить, жалко даже(
<Sergey_IT> а зачем 64битную ОС ставишь?
<jlewka> не... 13.04 не на этот бук ставлю, а на другой
<Sergey_IT> jlewka, зачем сносить, можешь продолжать использовать
<aleksei`> Sergey_IT, тоже юнити пользуешь?
<Sergey_IT> да
#ubuntu-ru 2014-05-19
<royek> Ку чатлане
<royek> Q
<s0r0ka> всем привет
<fx_> ку
<s0r0ka> ктонибуть гнусмасы подключал? при подключении выпадает 2 ошибки "Ошибка инициализации камеры: -60: Невозможно заблокировать устройство" и Ошибка инициализации камеры: -1: неуказанна ошибка
<s0r0ka> привет
<s0r0ka> на гнусмасе настроенн как внешний накопитель
<snql> круто
<s0r0ka> угу круто но кроме зарядки более ничего непашет)
<s0r0ka> фотки на ноут кидаю посредством емыла)
<snql> хз
<snql> самсунг слишком дорого переплачивать за бренд, не юзаб
<s0r0ka> мне нравитса, сравинвал с другими телефонами и китайскими и некитайскими самсунг ноут 2 само то
<s0r0ka> стоит недорого
<s0r0ka> до него была нокия н8
<s0r0ka> но там телефоныпашли бракованные современем сгарает модуль 3ж
<s0r0ka> плюс служба у гнусмаса есть all share
<s0r0ka> у меня дома телик самсунг планшет самсунг, никакова гемороя с передачей фоток фильмов на другое устройство
 * s0r0ka away
<JohnDoe_71Rus> s0r0ka: дело не в гнусмасе а в 4-м дроиде. копай маркет на предмет Universal storage
<JohnDoe_71Rus> s0r0ka: mediatomb не пробовал с адд share вместе?
<NoxRus> Доброго времени суток, подскажите, недавно увидел возможность использовать консоль как браузер, не подскажите как? ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> NoxRus: lynx
<SergeyIT> нетерпеливые какие-то
<s0r0ka> JohnDoe_71Rus щяс папробую спс
<tagezi> там что-то было помощнее, JS поддерживало
<tagezi> s0r0ka: http://habrahabr.ru/post/78850/
<SergeyIT> все в консоль!
<tagezi> да гуи не нужны.. один гемор с ними
<s0r0ka> tagezi )) не это не мне это NoxRus в консоль хочет, я там насиделся уже)
<tagezi> а я думал ты хардкор любишь.. вичат, линкс, apt-get ... )
<SergeyIT> любишь, не любишь... припрет - полюбишь ...
<s0r0ka> я в самом начале ставил клиент аси терминальный
<s0r0ka> потамучто немог иксы поднять и проил помощи у знакомова
<s0r0ka> а щяс нее-
<s0r0ka> я терминальник нехачу
<s0r0ka> кстати
<s0r0ka> вопрос на размышление, все же знают что такое rtsp
<snql> не слушай их, глаза монитором вызжены, они UI видеть уже не способны, и ничего кроме 16 шрифта в терминале
<s0r0ka> а есть ли фри софт чтобы с безграничного кол-ва клиентов принимать поток по данному протаколу?
<s0r0ka> на хабре есть товарисч http://habrahabr.ru/company/ivideon/blog/156475/ но чета больно много денег он просит
<s0r0ka> о нарыл какойто ispy
<SergeyIT> s0r0ka, rfc почитай и напиши
<JohnDoe_71Rus> s0r0ka: про iSpy "Отметим, что в работе с этой программой поддерживаются 32- и 64-битные Windows XP, Vista, 7 и 8, а также для работы iSpy требуется .Net framework 3.5."
<oles__> дожили
<SergeyIT> то ли еще будет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> национальная ос с чебурашкой будет
<SergeyIT> это у японцев - у нас  Гена будет
<oles__> с бутирашкой
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не, у нас чебурашка
<SergeyIT> у нас ежик, с туманом на мониторе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: http://www.kp.ru/daily/26225/3108639/ неее отстал ты от жизни )
<SergeyIT> да она уже чебуракнулась )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Чебурнет
<s0r0ka> )))))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Успенский даже предложил чебуркард, для платежной системы
<SergeyIT> засудят скоро их - за издевательство над животными
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кого? депутатов и сенаторов. они неприкосновенны
<SergeyIT> у нас нет неприкосновенных
<oles__> так что думаете обрежут нам провод? будет как в китае?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Если главный решит, обрежут не сомневайся даже.
<oles__> а вот решит ли он
<JohnDoe_71Rus> он могет, если решит младщему твиттер отключить :)
<oles__> да уж
<oles__> как еклипс заставить через проксю работать? уже все настройки перепробовал никак не желает
<jeka> dctv
<jeka> всем привет
<fx_> oles__ по колесу пинал?
<SergeyIT> а зачем ему прокся?
<tagezi> ну, что бы страницы прям на серваке править
<tagezi> сначало человек придумывает себе геморой, потом он его реализует, а затем начинает его решать
<tagezi> если же он сделал класный геморой, то начинает сношать всем окружающим мозг
<s0r0ka> )))))
<oles__> fx_, всмысле
<oles__> прокся корпоративная, которая мешает мне жить напимер
<SergeyIT> oles__, мешает - удали, например )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> oles__: примени такую штуку http://images.mysku.ru/uploads/images/02/75/86/2014/05/19/ba5093.jpg
<oles__> SergeyIT, тогда меня с работы удалят)
<oles__> JohnDoe_71Rus, типа переключалка на разные каналы?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ручная
<oles__> JohnDoe_71Rus, прикольный девайс
<oles__> но боюсь что мои страдания может облегчитьтолько какойнибудь впн
<SergeyIT> oles__,  я пользую сотовый телефон, если что
<oles__> SergeyIT, по мне както не прикольно через телефон качать многомегабайтные плагины когда есть быстрая сеть под рукой
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как то неприкольно пользоваться многомегабитными плагинами
<oles__> JohnDoe_71Rus, почему
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://s00.yaplakal.com/pics/pics_preview/6/8/7/3266786.jpg
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну плагины они обычно что то маленькое, функциональное. а если плагин больше основной программы
<oles__> JohnDoe_71Rus, ну не больше, но всеравно здоровые
<SergeyIT> oles__, тебе это по работе надо?
<oles__> SergeyIT, типа того
<SergeyIT> тогда проси начальство, чтобы сисадмины помогли
<SergeyIT> у нас это так делается
<oles__> SergeyIT, это слишком долго да и админы могут сказать нууу хзз мы поддерживаем только студию и винду
<oles__> быстрей самому разобраться
<SergeyIT> у нас, к примеру, за самовольство плохо могут сделать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в таз с цементом и в Гудзон?
<tagezi> гудзон далеко, ему до невы ближе
<SergeyIT> типа да... у нас локальный админ отказался внешний доступ в сеть себе оформлять... без него говорит, спокойнее
<tagezi> oles__: http://www.mkyong.com/web-development/how-to-configure-proxy-settings-in-eclipse/
<oles__> SergeyIT, за использование линукса тоже экзекуции?
<oles__> tagezi, это первое что я пытался сделать
<SergeyIT> у нас юниксовые основные сервера
<tagezi> и чо не работает?
<oles__> ну иначе я бы не спрашивал)
<oles__> главное везде нормально работает кроме еклиса
<tagezi> oles__: http://help.eclipse.org/juno/index.jsp?topic=%2Forg.eclipse.platform.doc.user%2Freference%2Fref-net-preferences.htm
<tagezi> это тоже пытался? )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> может ей порт не нравится. тогда поставить локально с нужным портом и завернуть эклипс на него
<oles__> а почему ему порт то может не равиться
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это уже не ко мне вопрос
<tagezi> ну у них может быть тысяча возможностей, например, запрещен какойнить протокол
<oles__> да там вроде стандартные http
<tagezi> oles__: потому что админыназначили другой
<oles__> я через свтренный браузер ломился - тоже не пущает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я пробовал foxyproxy на конкретный сайт настроить. на работе внешний прокси еще есть. так ничего кроме порта 8080 не заработало
<andrex> @whoami
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX
<jeka> ребята подскажите адрес ирц этого сервера,что бы через мирку можно было зайти
<andrex> irc.freenode.net
<andrex> chat.freenode.net
<jeka> канал #ubuntu-ru ?
<andrex> blabla.freenode.net
<andrex> да
<andrex> !mirc
<ubuntuhelp> Это большое зло. Советуем Вам удалить это поделие.
<andrex> !irc
<ubuntuhelp> Список официальных Ubuntu IRC каналов, а также IRC клиентов для Ubuntu, можно найти на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat . Где найти весь список каналов !Freenode см. на http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist . См. также !Guidelines.
<myordo> re
<myordo> âî çàøîë âñå ïóòåì
<ubuntuhelp> myordo! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<myordo> ìììì
<myordo> ccc
<myordo> можно вопрос по вайну ?
<andrex> !winehq
<ubuntuhelp> Wine Head Quarter проживает на http://winehq.org Данные о совместимости приложений и советы по запуску.
<tagezi> andrex: а вдруг он читать умеет? (
<myordo> та я новичок
<myordo> делал врожде все по мануалу а не робит
<SergeyIT> myordo, дуалбут - и все будет работать
<oles__> myordo, а что ты хочешь то
<myordo> да проблемы с заполнением вайна. вроде по мануалу все сделал. а при запуске проги крашит
<myordo> хотелось бы дельного совета куда копать
<myordo> jgf
<myordo> опа вылетело
<oles__> myordo, дельный совет - тут телепатов нету, опиши проблему как можно более детально авось кто ответит
<myordo> ок
<myordo> установил вайн, далее начал выполнять след инстукцию по заполнению ubuntu-wine.ru/index/nastrojka_reestra_wine/0-22, все сделал, запускаю ехе мне в ответ:
<myordo> paste.ubuntu.com/7488453
<myordo> как вылечить?
<tagezi> а что у тебя за браузер?
<tagezi> и зачем делать мануал такой? о_О
<oles__> myordo, а без правок реестра твой ехе не работает?
<myordo> нет.краш и все. что с правкой что без правки.пробовал подменять папку вайн не помогло.проблема осталась
<oles__> myordo, а что ты там запустить пытаешься?
<myordo> ну для начала кликкер,который бы нажимал кнопочки при опр условиях
<oles__> myordo, чтото подсказывает мне что это там как надо рабоатть не будет
<tagezi> чо, настолько уже влом кликать, что для контакта специальные програмки стали писать что бы кликали сами? )
<oles__> tagezi, так давно уже
<oles__> скрипт запустил, пошел спать а оно тебе всю ночь руду копает
<tagezi> и лайки ставит )
<tagezi> людям делать нечего в жизни
<SergeyIT> таким линукс не нужен
<oles__> какая разница под чем они будут руду копать под виндой линуксом или еще чем
<oles__> копать или не копать это личное дело
<royek> Ку
<tagezi> "А лесницу можешь?" "Да, но копать долго"
<SergeyIT> копать от меня и до следующего столба (из стройбатовского)
<myordo> да вы шуткануть решили
<claim> Подскажите закрытый ключ dsa ведь машинонезависимый?  то есть если я сгенерировал его в puTTY на одном компе, то могу этот же ключ использовать на другом?
<fx_> ку
<fx_> тормозит видео и все
<tagezi> fx_: может ты фотографии листаешь? )
<kyshtynbai> Это что-то новое. По загрузке что-то переписывает резолв.конф и ставит в качетсвые днс сервера гейтвей.
<kyshtynbai> какого хрена.
<Sergey_IT> kyshtynbai, день пионерии же, еще и не то спионерят
<kyshtynbai> А вот если надо перл-скрипт от рута запускать при загрузке, куда прописать путь до него?
<kyshtynbai> Причём надо запускать после инициализации сетей и работы дхцп.
<kyshtynbai> rc.local кода запускается?
<kyshtynbai> и от какого юзера?
#ubuntu-ru 2014-05-20
<s0r0ka> утра
<andrex> s0r0ka: дня
<tagezi> утра
<oles__> дня/обеда
<SergeyIT> утра
<tagezi> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/fresh-player-plugin-pepper-flash.html
<tagezi> [Raiden]: на минутку опаздал )
<tagezi> обертку для пепера делают что бы в фф работал, пока альфа
<[Raiden]> tagezi: зато тебя поймал. А с не приходилось сталкиваться с палатками nova tour?
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> ну сам не юзал, но рбкзаки у них поганейшие
<tagezi> рюкзаки
<[Raiden]> Хм
<tagezi> тебе вообще куда?
<tagezi> велопоходы? и подешеале?
<[Raiden]> может быть и вело. Чаще пешком или на машине.
<tagezi> ну, просто для вело лучше полегче, а для машины можно что угодно взять
<[Raiden]> ну это понятно.
<tagezi> хоть турлан =))) закапает - домой уедишь )
<[Raiden]> ))
<tagezi> одномесную?
<[Raiden]> 2+ или 3
<tagezi> тогда лучше сплав или нормал
<tagezi> http://splav.ru
<tagezi> http://normal.ru
<[Raiden]> У меня есть брезентовая двушка, кг на 8 и огромный баул. Наши предки были сделаны из стали.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ок, посмотрю.
<tagezi> у нормала "Ладога" серия была не плохая, я сам пользуюсь уже лет 6, только сейчас иногда закрадываються сомнения
<tagezi> Сплан не очень люблю.. он милитари, но вроде качествено делают.. пользовался пару раз пару лет назад
<tagezi> ещё есть очень хорошая контора, но подороже hasky
<tagezi> это чехи, у них были палатки полегче чем у сплава и нормала, но такиеже вместительные
<tagezi> я следующую палатку буду покупать MSR, но это уже денег стоит.. зато всё продумано до мелочей и лёгкая
<[Raiden]> да, ценники кусаются.
<[Raiden]> В общем такую я нашел http://palattka.ru/Palatka-nova-tour-Eksplorer-p-527.html
<[Raiden]> да простят меня спящие пользователи убунты )
<[Raiden]> но есть какие-то сомнеия и сначала хотел дешевле
<tagezi> купи в оби
<tagezi> ) раз в год будеш менять )
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> юпка тебе зачем?
<[Raiden]> Ну, текущая , с которой ездием, с юбкой. И может быть это создаёт некоторое тепло. Те что без юбки , там вообще тент до земли не достаёт.
<[Raiden]> Я не могу особо эксперементировать, мало денег )
<tagezi> 7 тысяч нормально для хороей палатки... минусы: юбка, и не имеет подвязок для того чтобы убрать, материал алюминий - скорее всего дуги деформируются  быстро, вес - лишних 300 грам
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: Без юбки (без N в названии ) 4600 выходит
<tagezi> а вообще нужно ставить и смотреть
<[Raiden]> да я знаю, но так же выходит что будет холодней. А юбку можно просто подвернуть.
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: я за полторы такие продавал, назывались аутдорпроджект, правда там швы были не клееные )
<[Raiden]> Хотя может она и не нужна , я хз )
<[Raiden]> Да, надо блин как-то определиться
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: я в палатках как свинься в апельсинах, просто увидел модель в списке ниже
<[Raiden]> да, есть точно такая же, но там тент 2см до земли +-
<JohnDoe_71Rus> где ставить будешь? в чистом поле или на опушке. на опушке ветров не должно быть
<tagezi> [Raiden]: для весны, лета, осени, лично по мне, нужно что бы сантиметров 5 было до земли от края
<tagezi> я с такой прошёл до фига чего, если не минус и не на перевале вставать, но мне нормально
<tagezi> но с другой стороны, некоторые путают спальник и палатку =)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> еще и спальник тащить???
<tagezi> не, можно с ватным одеялом =D
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: сходи в магазин, попроси поставить, поползай, посмотри.. нравится покупай, в конце концов, моё мнение очень предвзятое.. я в них нажился, для меня многих проблем несуществует уже, да и вес чем дальше тем более важен
<[Raiden]> ок.
<[Raiden]> переключаемся на убунту
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> посмотри внимательно швы как сделаны, посмотри сможешь ли если чо подвязки пришить, что бы юбку подвязывать если душно будет
<tagezi> по убунте ничего интересного ((
<tagezi> делают обвязку для пепер флеш, и правая рука космонавта по связям с общественностью свалила в другой проект.. вот и всё
<tagezi> остальные баги на месте )
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> ubuntu скоро чую по саппорту овиндузятицо, и поддержка будет типа такой: Нажми кнопку, там еще три кнопки, потом поставь галку и нажми еще кнопку)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем лезть в конфиги, помнить команды консоли если можно выйти на нужную "птицу" читая надписи в GUI
<[Raiden]> andrex: Это было бы неплохо на самом деле. Есть миллионы людей которым не надо знать как оно работает.
<andrex> ну я не сказал что это хреново, я просто так думаю)
<tagezi> да, только в винде после того как ставишь птицу, она говорит что не знает ответа на твой вопрос и просит отправить отчет сапорту
<tagezi> особенно это прикольно смотреиться когда не пашет нет )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть же вариант сохранить отчет, записать на дискету и отправить с другого компьютера )
<andrex> по посте) на бумажке)
<andrex> почте*
<tagezi> угу, по почте россии
<tagezi> всёравно не ответят
<tagezi> qt 5.3 вышел
<tagezi> говорят стал работать ещё стабильнее и ещё шустрее
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты с этим на кеноне мучался http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eye-Fi
<tagezi> ?
<[Raiden]> ну, нет. В самом фотике есть вифи. Как я понял софта под линукс нет. Я нагуглил только какие-то опции для гфото от гнома. Оно возможно умеет.
<[Raiden]> но не пробовал.
<tagezi> ясно.. а мне подарили с поддержкой этой приблуды..я вот только не понимаю как её вообще можно использовать, нафига она нужна )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там на карточке должен быть файлик с настройками
<JohnDoe_71Rus> по идее можно ручками править
<[Raiden]> про настройку такой штуки я видел на хабре что-то.
<tagezi> да не, я настраивать буду, наверное.. нафиг он нужно.. проще вытаскивать и пихать в катрийдер
<[Raiden]> не тыркать шнурки удобно в общем-то или не вытаскивать сдкарту. А в плане шнурка, обычно используется мтп протокол, его реализация в линуксе адская.
<tagezi> темболеекак показала практика после фотоохоты там немерено по размеру получается
<[Raiden]> хотя бывает работает )
<[Raiden]> ну да, но я исхожу из того, что если щелкаешь часто, то каждый день как-то не очень охото доставать сдкарту...
<[Raiden]> крышик они тоже не вечные.
<[Raiden]> шки
<tagezi> я думаю до следующей камеры хватит, тем более что всё равно я хотел немного другое
<[Raiden]> ну, тогда всё упрощается )
<[Raiden]> Я пожалуй тоже не особо доволен. Приобретя девайс от кенон, я понял что я люблю никон.
<tagezi> да, никоны рулят
<tagezi> http://e-cigarette-plus.com/product/obektiv-bushnell-8x-zoom-s-universalnoj-nasadkoj-dlja-smartfonov/
<tagezi> доехали )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> давно уже
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у таких карточек фишка, что снимать можно прямо на винт с wi-fi точкой который мирно лежит в сумке. снял и сразу залилось
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну это точно не для меня.. он весит с объёктивами, стёклами и доп акумами кило 2..
<tagezi> с хвостом наверное... ещё с тобой точку таскай и куда писать.. я не железный, я в походы хожу что бы наслаждатся
<[Raiden]> http://gfaclaims.com/science/147713-kitay-zapretil-goszakupki-kompyuterov-s-operacionnoy-sistemoy-windows-8.html
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: ушел на вылазку, нащелкал. вернулся к лагерю, карточка нашла родную сеть и стала сливать фотки. попутно окончательно посадив акум :)
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: я на вылазки хожу с дачи и с дома ) в походах по 200 км наматываю
<[Raiden]> да, акумы это беда. Китайцы сча правда делают зарядники на 10к мач +- , переносные. Некоторые даже с солнечной батареей до кучи.
<[Raiden]> в любом случае сливать лучше дома )
<[Raiden]> потом
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну смотря сколько нащелкаешь, на пол тера карточек не напасешься
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну я в таких количествах не снимаю, как-то приучен зенитом думать перед тем как нажимать на кнопку
<[Raiden]> Сча камеры очень быстрые и способствуют созданию кучи снимков.
<[Raiden]> но пол тб это мне кажется много )
<tagezi> сейчас конечно приходится приспосабливаться к новой технике, но всё равно
<[Raiden]> а может и нормально, я забыл про зеркалки  с кучей мп
<[Raiden]> рав + жпег  наверное мног оможет весить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот вот оно самое
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вобщем это для фанатиков. в студии например снимать и сразу на комп скидывать
<tagezi> равом ещё не пользовался.. надо будет поюзать, посмотреть сколько он будет выжерать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> раз в 5-7 больше
<SergeyIT> и чего вы там снимаете?
<SergeyIT> или потом гугле.мэр выкладываете фотки
<tagezi> SergeyIT: http://itmag.es/1dL6F
<SergeyIT> я понимаю рысь, а белки у нас около дома бегают
<SergeyIT> внучка снимала... и дятла заодно, но живьем интереснее смотреть
<oles__> внучка? о_О
<andrex> а че такого?
<oles__> тут у когото есть внуки
<andrex> у сереги
<andrex> у когото дети у когото никого)
<oles__> прикол
<andrex> SergeyIT: че сознание теряешь)
<SergeyIT> странно, комп вырубился, такого еще не было.
<SergeyIT> перфоленту заело, похоже
<andrex> xD
<andrex> или жучки завелись)
<andrex> либо лампа померла
<andrex> SergeyIT: найми убощиков комманду, пусть прогенеральт его)
<UNIm95> ЛОЛ
<UNIm95> http://tech.onliner.by/2014/05/20/windows-8-26
<|rapidsp|> текс... а libhal в 14.04 убрали?
<|rapidsp|> санкции блин...
<SergeyIT> в логах ничего... (.  Это плохо
<tagezi> SergeyIT: http://itmag.es/6dnoC такую? )
<andrex> да таракан пробежал по схемам и коротнул ченить)
<SergeyIT> andrex,  тараканов нет...  уборщиков нельзя - всю перфоленту  утащат на туалетную бумагу
<tagezi> |rapidsp|: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/10/fixing-amazon-prime-streaming-drm-protected-flash-13-10
<tagezi> так что давно убрали, с добрым утром )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, так это редкие фото, я про "много" не понимаю
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну так я много и не снимаю.. белку тоже пару раз успел щелкнуть.. свет был не очень
<|rapidsp|> tagezi: ну в 13.04 еще был
<|rapidsp|> tagezi: за ссыль спасибо
<andrex> хм в готику марса чтоль сыгрануть...
<SergeyIT> опять упал (... на этот раз нуво.
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ты с МК-56 сидишь? )
<SergeyIT> ага ))
<royek> Ку чатлане
<[Raiden]> гони кц
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> жара
<[Raiden]> жареное солнце больших городов
<[Raiden]> Чичерина вспомнилась
<Sergey_IT> второй день и все мимо http://meteoinfo.by/radar/?q=RUSP
<[Raiden]> Я помню теплый Май, но что бы 29...
<[Raiden]> Был 1 май, когда я с 1 по 9 уже купался. Но было 20-22.
<[Raiden]> вода была дико холодной )
<Sergey_IT> было 30 в москве 3 мая где-то, в командировке был, листьев еще не было
<[Raiden]> ну мб
<Sergey_IT> и в питере было так на 9 мая
<[Raiden]> К слову про отсутствие юбки.  http://pk-99.ru/d/47524/d/img_5620.jpg - этож ппц щели )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да, нормальные, как раз конденчат выдувать будет
<tagezi> [Raiden]: http://itmag.es/2U3z7
<tagezi> мы её тогда не растягивали, не думали что снег пойдёт, 2011 год, первое мая =)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> как вы не замёрзли...
<tagezi> ну, у жены спальник на минус 10 был, а у меня на +5, я привычный
<[Raiden]> Понятно, у меня спальник с комфортом +10. Я легкий выберал, на лето. Правда в этом году съездил 26  апреля )
<[Raiden]> одну ночь было -3. Спасли две просойки синтепоновые от зимних курток. Специально взял ) 1 на себя, 1 на ноги намотал.
<[Raiden]> И в общем палатка была с юбкой.  Правда не моя.
<[Raiden]> в общем, похоже я не определюсь пока не попробую )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: блин, ты путаешь спальник и палатку.. юбка почти не делает палатку теплее, это реально работает когда ветер и минус, юбка нужна что бы не задувало, у тебя и с юткой в -10 будет холодно, есдинственное, тебе проже будет её нагреть горелкой
<tagezi> купи с юбкой, если будешь ходить в дождь не забудь взять с собой шапочку для плавания и ласты =)
<[Raiden]> по идее из-за юбки влага будет дальше от внутренней
<[Raiden]> в дождь
<tagezi> это от влаги дождя.. а от влаги твоего быхания конденсата будет раз в 10 больше, потому что из-за юбки будет слабая церкуляция воздуха в палатке.. окошки там вообще не спасают
<tagezi> дыхания*
<Sergey_IT> а зачем дышать в палатке? Надо в трубу на улицу дышать
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: купи с юбкой, если не понравиться отпоришь или подвязки сделаешь, чо ты паришься... как-будто нормальную палатку покупаешь )
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> ну в общем да, оторвать мне будет проще чем пришить
<tagezi> [Raiden]: я по московкой и ленинградской областям гулял вообще с маленьким тентиком в июле - августе
<Sergey_IT> тагези, а у вас дождя тоже нет?
<tagezi> проблемы были только когда в лом на ночь было его натянуть и дождь шёл
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: у нас гроза был и опять гремит
<Sergey_IT> счастливый
<tagezi> не, не счасливый.. собаку отпаивать успокоительным приходиться (
<Sergey_IT> ты ее плохо воспитал
<tagezi> воспитал я его хорошо, просто забыл научить команде не бояться)
<Denver79> как через строку терминала завершить сеанс другого пользователя на убунте?
#ubuntu-ru 2014-05-21
<tagezi> как установить пакет naglosti? )
<tagezi> утра всем =)
<s0r0ka> утра
<s0r0ka> дня
<s0r0ka> обеда
<s0r0ka> вечера
<s0r0ka> кому что больше подходит)
<fx_> драстя
<fx_> в пхпинфо путь до pear такой include_path	.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear
<fx_> но в  системе нет папки /usr/share/pear
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сделай
<fx_> да не в том смысл) я поставил дополнение) но найти его не мог
<fx_> оказывается оно тут /usr/share/php
 * tagezi не окулист
<fx_> tagezi тыжпрограммист
<tagezi> fx_: я информатик-экономист )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> бухгалтер оборотень
<andrex> сантехник вампир
<tagezi> добрые вы ребята )
 * tagezi имеет очень короткую память
 * andrex не имеет память)
<andrex> я вобще все записываю)
<fx_> tagezi это почти как тыжврач и тыжюрист
<tagezi> ну да, и недопрограмист, недоадминистратор и недоэкономист
<tagezi> все недо- в одном флаконе
<andrex> зато я отдыхать умею)
 * fx_ пошел в очередную попытку сексуальных игр с symfony
<andrex> и получил награду
 * fx_ никогда не понимал что это значит
<tagezi> artus: с добрым утром )
<andrex> его тютю
<andrex> артуса)
<tagezi> да я понял, он вброс сделал и опять на майданить )
<fx_> тыц
<tagezi> fx_: думаешь он тебя не видит?)
<tagezi> доктор вэб прям пестрит сообениями об вирусах на Линукс
<tagezi> и ни одного слова на каких вирусах они смогли таки заставить работать (
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/2Rzhp
<tagezi> ощущение что стрелка голимая какаята, не похожая на стрелку (
<andrex> в паинте нарисовали закрасили )
<tagezi> ну вот да, чото такое напоминает, а не стрелку спидометра.. как поправить не понимаю..
<snql> этот notification bar сильно раздражает в кедах
<snql> набирается стек нотификаций, которые попадают туда даже если вручную нажать на Close в момент вскрытия
<snql> появления*
<kyshtynbai> test
<ubuntuhelp> kyshtynbai, Понг.
<kyshtynbai> Что-то у меня клиент ирк сошёл с ума.
<SergeyIT> а в зеркало посмотреть
<andrex> не в зеркало смотреть ненадо, он поди итак седой весь)
<SergeyIT> не, лысый в свитере
<andrex> а ну прям кака я)
<andrex> -а
<andrex> я не кака)
<tagezi> проговорился )
<andrex> ладно ладно)
<tagezi> http://www.cnews.ru/news/line/index.shtml?2014/05/21/572720
<tagezi> китай запрещает микрасовт, а наши с ним деньги пилит народные (
<tagezi> когаже сша введёт санкции заприщающие сотрудничество майкросовта с Россией? )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так микрософт сама сказала что не будет гасить окна в россии
<tagezi> а чо слово призедента США теперь пустой звук?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> когда то было иначе?
<tagezi> виза убытки хавает, пусть и они тоже хлебает
<tagezi> фины уже выть начинают от этих санкций.. руские перестают в финку кактатся
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну так. мы их за санкции не держим :)
<tagezi> ну, евросаюз обезьянке потакает, а финка обязана выполнять договорённости евро саюза
<tagezi> в итоге страдает только европа..
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вассал моего вассала?
<tagezi> ну примерно так
<Malkav> народ, кто Guake юзает?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну так, европа за америку не в ответе. чего впряглась то
<Malkav> у меня беда с ключами в нем
<Malkav> при каждом ssh просит пароль от ключа
<tagezi> у меня вообще ощущение что всю эту возню затеяли США, что бы европу повалить, ибо им хуже всех
<Malkav> хотя ключ должен разлочиваться автоматом
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: "Исповедь экономического убийцы" белетристика но зерно там есть
<tagezi> andrex: слушай, а админы форума вообще существуют, или им просто на свех нас... эм.. всёравно?
<andrex> tagezi: тама в основном модерасты, админы весь сайт админят и из тока 2е
<andrex> их*
<SergeyIT> tagezi, админы модеров строят
<SergeyIT> tagezi, а тебе чего от них надо?
<andrex> tagezi: напиши заяву буш модером от нас)
<tagezi> andrex: павлином среди воробьёв?)
<andrex> ага)
<andrex> tagezi: ты тока меньше чем модераст форума не соглашайсо)
<tagezi> мне сообщества ЛО хватает.. наражает земля уродов, а ты с ними мучайся
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да я не понял эти правила их.. кто их писал не понятно... сказано что сслки на сторонние ресурсы нельзя, типа пишите всё тут, а в через строчку сказано что можно
<tagezi> я им тему выложил в об изменениях в хелпе про ЛО... вообще не понимаю правда нафига эта статья про 10.04 написана )
<tagezi> ну хоть ссылки на сайты, что бы народ не отупел с их красноречия
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39829
<tagezi> переходим, будем мультиядерными )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, так и спроси у них на форуме - ответят
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну так я и спросил..
<tagezi> наверное опять пока Грина не дёрнешь они не родят
<SergeyIT> tagezi, а ты добавь - если что не правильно, скажут, а не скажут - значит все нормально
<tagezi> да ладно, я подажду недельку.. если не скажут то добавлю
<Leagnus> прива! ребят, чем логи читаете: есть какой-то удобный способ отфильтровать за опр. время строки?
<snql> grep
<Leagnus> а как сгруппировать?
<Leagnus> GoAccess
<tagezi> как расшифровывается sog
<tagezi> ?
<tagezi> open gradient? а первая буква?
<Leagnus> это альтернатива dog  :-)
<Leagnus> Service Operations Group
<Leagnus> http://sourceforge.net/projects/sourceforge/
<tagezi> Leagnus: star office gradient это )
<SergeyIT> StarOffice Gradient
<tagezi> я про со вечно забываю (
<SergeyIT> Service Operations Group
<SergeyIT> чуть опоздал )
<tagezi> я первый нарыл 6р
<tagezi> :р
<SergeyIT> я больше нарыл )
<tagezi> http://biz.cnews.ru/news/top/index.shtml?2014/05/21/572760
<tagezi> америка деградирует.. скоро начнёт нанимать бамжей и дебылов
<Leagnus> http://code.google.com/p/logstalgia/
<tagezi> кто у нас дизайном занимается?
<tagezi> в чем кроме потомков StarOffice можно создать градиент sog?
<Leagnus> это специфический градиент? или простой?
<tagezi> Leagnus: это градиент в xml формате
<tagezi> впринципе, можно в блокноте написать
<[Raiden]> ку
<andrex> re
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: ну вот тебе и ответили )
<tagezi> послали? )))
<Sergey_IT> арбайтен )
<tagezi> =))
<tagezi> чото они быстро как-то.. где подвох?
<andrex> подвох в том что кто то еще не спит)
<tagezi> я уже 2 суток не сплю
<andrex> забанить тя чтоли
<andrex> чтобы отоспалсо)
<tagezi> походу в ЛО баг, который нарушает совместимость между 4.1.6, 4.2 и 4.3
<Sergey_IT> а я обнаружил, почему у меня нуво падает - из-за ubuntu browser, стоит его запустить и всё (
<Sergey_IT> а он на qml
<tagezi> радуйся, у кмл стабильность повысили недавно.. могло быть хуже )
<[Raiden]> Палатка в которой я жил последние 14 лет http://shop.rozavetrov.ru/upload/iblock/d27/d27bcbf083addd46783bd7057f482286.jpg
<[Raiden]> от российской фирмы triton
<[Raiden]> но она не моя...
<[Raiden]> закрытый софт всётаки больше позволяет сконцентрироваться на решении задач.
<[Raiden]> остаётся надеяться что в этом десятилетии, авторы открытого софта это учтут
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> бедный [Raiden] 14 лет прожил в полатке) зимой то наверное вобще кошмар был...
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну, летом и то не так часто как хотелось бы )
<[Raiden]> 6 кг весила. Но можно было разделить на 2-3 чела
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да, по поводу совта согласен, жена сдавая контрольные ни очем кроме как решить глюки в мс офисе думать не могла
<[Raiden]> лол
<tagezi> привязка намертво.. что ЛО.. поставил ООо и дальше живёшь припеваючи
<[Raiden]> Я в Москве вот такой указатель нашел ) http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9329/193687024.7/0_dc0b5_62299d7e_orig
<tagezi> в закрытом совте ошибо столькоже, и проблем столькоже, просто за счет того что есть падушка имне нужно так выпендриваться как спо
<tagezi> и так как они привязали к себе, люди просто перестали замечать глюки
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden]:  каток в деревне  http://itmages.ru/image/view/1678918/58e3c7ef
<[Raiden]> в какой )
<[Raiden]> Хорошая наверное деревня
<Sergey_IT> и указателей не видел )
<Sergey_IT> 3000 жителей вроде
<Sergey_IT> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%90%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B7%D0%B0
<[Raiden]> Ну молодцы. В нашей деревне можно только из дома до ларька сходить. И то если есть )
<Sergey_IT> мы случайно на каток зашли, по плану увидели, что каток есть, но такого не ожидали )
<[Raiden]> да уж.  Есть к чему стермиться...
<tagezi> каток к каждому ларьку? )
<[Raiden]> ларёк в конце катка и аренда коньков.
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> я дуаю русские не оценят если в ларьке не будут давать пива
<Sergey_IT> там с пивом тоже проблем нет )
<Sergey_IT> хотя магазинов только 2 или 3
<tagezi> в финке тоже,но вот пьяного я только один раз видел.. а в Питере постоянно в том числе и молодые папаши с мамашами идут с детьми и сосут соску
<Sergey_IT> ну так в финке они по домам
<tagezi> а в деревнях, помоему,трезвого тяжело увидеть
<Sergey_IT> видел я в финке как они к открытию бара в деревне сползаются
<Sergey_IT> грустно это (
<tagezi> я не видел.. я видел русских пьяных в стельку в финке.. причем полно
<tagezi> в пумале в город нельзя выйти, там вообще притон бомжей из россии
<Sergey_IT> ну бомжей и в париже достаточно
<tagezi> я про новых русских
<tagezi> но ведут они себя как бомжи
<Sergey_IT> не - как быдло
<Sergey_IT> мы с женой в места ездим, где русских поменьше, в арозе встретили 1 девочку, 1 похоже командировочного, 2 из новых и бабулю, которая там с 1969 года живет и уже по-русски не говорит и не понимае
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, я тоже снял медведя http://itmages.ru/image/view/1678950/0f1881f1
<tagezi> в зоопарке? )
<Sergey_IT> ага )
<tagezi> мой был в 20 шагах, без всяких там заборчиков.. вообще страшно тогда было.. это сейчас всё весело вспоминаеться.. тогда не очень
<tagezi> хотя он и не крупный был, молодой ещё
<tagezi> он всю ночь пытался к палаткам подойти
<Sergey_IT> повезло... а мы как-то рыбу ловили на лодке, потом на берег вернулись... из еды только лук остался - так и не знаем, кто утащил )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, это мог кто угодно.. медведи вообще тихо ходят.. я был да года до этого в тех же местах где мишку видел, тогда ночью выходил огромный медведь, я только утром следы увидел, ночью было тихо
<tagezi> гречу с овсом и пшёнкой зараза сожрал, потом весь поход давились макаронами и рисом )
<Sergey_IT> это под выборгом было - вряд ли медведь, следов не осталось, аккурано унесли
<[Raiden]> что бомжам из россии делать в финляндии?
<[Raiden]> выше было что их там много
<Sergey_IT> да это не те кто бес места жительства, а те кто БОльные на голову МуЖИки
<tagezi> [Raiden]: я про туристов говорил, ведут они себя как бомжи, нажираються, блюют и гадят.. в принципе как и на родине у себя
<[Raiden]> понятно
<[Raiden]> Мне кто-то говорил что в прибалтике цены на пустые бутылки высокие. Типа бомжевать хорошо.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://4pda.ru/2014/05/21/159563/
<Sergey_IT> скоро и проекционные материнские платы, hdd... появятся
<[Raiden]> голографический жесткий диск? )
<[Raiden]> интересная мысль
<Sergey_IT> а потом на программистов переключатся
<[Raiden]> программы будут писать программы
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> MS в одной коробке
#ubuntu-ru 2014-05-22
<andrex> linxon|off: on
<andrex> SergeyIT: приветствуем тебя в нашем тихом аду)
<SergeyIT> привет
<SergeyIT> http://style.rbc.ru/news/gadgets/2014/05/20/18479/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> правильно. иначе им глонаса не видать, и gps если чё отключить можно
<SergeyIT> магнитное поле тоже отключить можно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> отключить или навести помеху?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> что бы отключить, если не ошибаюсь надо землю тормознуть
<tagezi> утра всем
<SergeyIT> раннего
<tagezi> ну, после 2 суток бодорствования 12 часов сна нормально
<SergeyIT> а ты уверен, что проснулся и это тебе не снится?
<tagezi> кубунту сделала подарок, бесплатный троян запускающийся по альт+ф4 =)
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/1hvxg
<SergeyIT> убунту веб браузер круче )
<tagezi> Ну, он просто роняет комп, а этот забивает до отказа память и своп.. и приходиться ресетится
<tagezi> ь - забыл, надоже
<SergeyIT> не туда поставил ь )
<tagezi> lf
<tagezi> да
<tagezi> http://lenta.ru/news/2014/05/22/sputnik1/
<tagezi> сознавайтесь, у кого уже работает этот заказ фсб? )
<SergeyIT> у меня tsi и хватает
<andrex> у меня
<tagezi> у меня не пашет )
<andrex> а у тя не ростел)
<tagezi> чо в россии скоро яндекс и майл ру запретят? )
<andrex> да фз, че им в голову всбредет) если мешать политиканам будут запретят
<andrex> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0522/h_1400767833_7647117_eb62894cec.png
<tagezi> andrex: у тя кеды? )
<andrex> нет
<andrex> кросовки)
<andrex> это энитей)
<andrex> ю*
<andrex> tagezi: че не похоже чтоль, на юнитей?
<[Raiden]> http://www.zelenoemore.ru/stati_termobelie/6
<[Raiden]> не топик
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну я не совсем согласен в статье, но идеи правиьно сделаны
<tagezi> [Raiden]: как называеться панелька вызываемая альт+ф2?
<tagezi> её ещё можно для поиска использовать и как калькулятор
<[Raiden]> в кде krunner
<tagezi> чото он у меня при простых действиях начинает выжерать память..
<[Raiden]> её кстати можно открепить сверху , и переместить в центр или в бок
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/1hvxg
<[Raiden]> мб )
<tagezi> меня больше интерисует почему он как троян стал работать, вешая комп намертво
<[Raiden]> баг видимо
<tagezi> не, разрабы кде специально так сделали )
<[Raiden]> если сильно надоест, попробуй другую среду.
<tagezi> да мне тут почти всё нравиться.. особенно делфин
<tagezi> просто теперь нет нормального калькулятора, который можено быстро открыть-закрыть
<[Raiden]> ты можешь посмотреть сторонние калькуляторы. их с десяток наберется наверное
<[Raiden]> ну короче я не знаю )
<tagezi> смотрел в своё время
<andrex> забинди любой калбкулятор на ченить, или какой то эмуль типа quake)
<tagezi> а пиар компаний что шерсть в термобелье не нужна, привела к тому что теперь нормального шертяного термобелья не найти
<tagezi> и это пичально
<andrex> да мне паралельно, я эти ритузы не ношу)
<tagezi> да я райдену ))
<[Raiden]> Ну, шерстяное можно найти, особенн ов магазах где есть милитари тематика.  Просто в контексте влагоотвода шерстяное бельё вообще не является термобельём.
<tagezi> а я ношу.. правда мои протерлись уже.. а вот новых теперь не найти
<[Raiden]> вроде как
<andrex> ну у нас -40 хотя бы дованет и вмерзнеш в них)
<tagezi> да то что в милитаки продаёт можно только печки топить и детей пугать
<[Raiden]> можно например купить тельняшку полушерсть с начесом ) Мегадешевое "термобельё"
<tagezi> угу, тоже детей пугать
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> сьделяно в китаесе)
<tagezi> если брать шерсть то нужно брать мининоса, и желательно двух слойный что бы был, первый слой термолайт, второй минино экстра
<andrex> ппц, у мня щас такое ощущение что я слушаю двух баб говорящих о выборе косметики)
<tagezi> тогда это можно пододевать хоть под костюм, видно не будет, и тепло оно сдерегает как нормальный шерстяной свитер
<andrex> вобщем ничего не понятно)
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> да, похоже ))
<tagezi> а когда я говорю с ребятами с бывшей работы, наверное звучит как о космических караблях =)
<[Raiden]> в статье кстати есть тема про тельняшку. Я ещё не прочитал , когда запостил. То что зовется термо и стоит дешево может быть реально хуже.
<tagezi> да не всё.. например, Сэтила делает очень приличное не дорогое термо
<tagezi> катышиться сильно, но работает
<[Raiden]> мб
<tagezi> короче там не так всё просто как в статье написано, но в общем статья правильная
<Vlad__> :)
<[Raiden]> вот были песни http://youtu.be/3qyPLPtyvrA
<linxon> andrex: у эпика опять перебои с электропитанием ))
<linxon> вроде ибп собирался ставить...
<arctictelecom> Я создании нового сервера для моего бизнеса, и я хотел бы знать, что мне нужно установить таким образом я могу иметь электронную почту и веб-сервер, который не будет требуется подключение к интернету.
<[Raiden]> Чел видать из США
<[Raiden]> далеко зашел и тишину нашел
<Vlad___> Коллеги, сделал ssh через vpn. (т.е. Чтобы подключиться к ssh нужно сначала подключиться к VPN). Скажите, насколько это оправдано и стоит ли заморачиваться так на счет безопасности
#ubuntu-ru 2014-05-23
<andrex> linxon|off: да он как всегда треплецо только), а хотя бп наверное стоит на компе а роутеры итд в пролете)
<s0r0ka> всем привет
<tagezi> утра всем
<SergeyIT> утра
<andrex> вечера
<tagezi> зачем в убунту галочка скачать обновления при установке системы, если она всё равно обновы не устанавливает, и приходится обновляться после установки руками? о_О
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сам давно думал
<oles__> ну так скачать а не установить же
<tagezi> так он не понятно куда их скачивает, потому что потом все репы всёравно обновляет и всё качает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> он их скачивает в live сессию. а ты потом из рабочей обновляешся )
<tagezi> блин, почму космонавт не может сделать всё по человечески?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> потому что космонавт
<JohnDoe_71Rus> высокие материи )
<tagezi> в дебиане же сделано нормально.. поставил галочку обновить, он обновил, и не паришься что у тебя система 4 летней давности
<tagezi> и.. не понимаю зачем в убунту при установке vb компонентов гостевой ос он мне ставит ещё и vb-qt
<tagezi> не укого нет виртуальной бейсбольной биты, дать в голову разрабам убунты?
<oles__> tagezi, так почему ты пользуешься убунтой еще?
<tagezi> oles__: потому что нужно что бы в ней работало
<oles__> tagezi, можно облегчить себе муки и содержать только виртуалку в готовом состоянии, на которой проверять работоспособность
<oles__> поидее
<tagezi> ну, я в виртуалке и работаю восновном
<oles__> а что ты там пилишь
<oles__> если не секрет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> графики красивые
<tagezi> зачем мне гостевые утилиты на основную ось? )
<tagezi> сейчас пытаюсь разобраться с тем что нам подарила LO в ветке 4.2
<tagezi> и да.. восновном пилю мануалы для хомячков которые ищут "где в libreoffice диаграммы"
<oles__> tagezi, по фану или за деньги?
<tagezi> за деньги только в эксель предлагают
<tagezi> им справку тоже не открыть, но не бомжи, потому могут и хотят )
<tagezi> никто не в курсе, с каких пор гнумерик разучился открывать ods?
<tagezi> вроде раньше он не умел только сохранять в этот формат
<Sergey_IT> опять жара (
<Timon_Crazy> где жара то ?
<Sergey_IT> питер
<Timon_Crazy> Господа и дамы, на Ubuntu 12.04 x32 (Kernel 3.2.0-24-virtual) сервер, поднял VPN сервер (accel-pppd). Конекчуь - все отлично. перенаправляю туда трафика, все работает. Но как только идут запросы (тот же серфинг) - всё. связи нету. Переподключаю VPN соеденение - работает снова. в Ит
<Timon_Crazy> оге: смотрю две http страницы и переподключаю связь. куда рыть ?
<Vlad___> Vlad___  Коллеги, сделал ssh через vpn. (т.е. Чтобы подключиться к ssh нужно сначала подключиться к VPN). Скажите, насколько это оправдано и стоит ли заморачиваться так на счет безопасности?
<ambal> q2all)
<ambal> как чез Psi при добавлении mrim транспорта к jabber'у авторизовать всех разом? у меня около 400 контактов, лень каждого тыкать add/auth по отдельности...
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> да так..
#ubuntu-ru 2014-05-24
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<tagezi> утра всем
<tagezi> andrex: а теб приятного аппетита )
<andrex> да ты телепат)
<Timon_Crazy> Утра
<Timon_Crazy> Вопрос по теме канала: поможите составить регулярку, что бы в фильтр попадала строка вида: Журнал | Chip №число [Россия]строчка[PDF] ?
<tagezi> а ктонить видел ноуты со встроеной Tesla? )
<tagezi> балу переодически подвешивает систему (
<tagezi> причем так конкретно
<snql> есть ли какая опция у apt-get install чтобы не скачивать доки?
<Sergey_IT> собери из сорцов
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<Sergey_IT> какой тест в такую жару?
<tagezi> эм
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: у меня нет чото опять глючит
<Sergey_IT> глючит у тебя
<Sergey_IT> (16:22:58) tagezi left the room (quit: Quit: No Ping reply in 180 seconds.).
<tagezi> ну, нетподвисает переодически
<tagezi> а почему он показывает что я вышел из комнаты, я фиг знаю
<gelbeEnte> Скажите, пожалуйста, как проверить hostapd раздаёт 802.11n или g?
<tagezi> gelbeEnte: ifconfig?
<tagezi> gelbeEnte: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wifi_ap
<gelbeEnte> tagezi: я по этому мануалу и настраивал. Не уверен, что у меня n работает
<tagezi> эм.. а ifconfig что говорит?
<tagezi> блин
<tagezi> iwconfig
<gelbeEnte> tagezi: wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn
<gelbeEnte> tagezi: но я ниразу не видел, чтобы скорость была больше 2мб/с
<tagezi> скорость зависит от многих факторов
<tagezi> у меня мадем рядом лежит, а скорость только 1,5
<gelbeEnte> tagezi: ну вот я хочу проверить сколько выдаёт. правда через подключение к smb смотрю, читал там тоже нюансы есть...
<gelbeEnte> как по другому можно проверить скорость? не устанавливая ничего дополнительно(фтп и тд)
<tagezi> ыьи тебе вообще поную скорость никогда не выдаст
<tagezi> smb
<tagezi> тебе что плохо с этой живёться? на ней можено сериалы всей семьёй смотреть, каждому по своему )
<gelbeEnte> я гуглил, нашел какое-то решение с увелечением буфера. но не знаю сработало или нет. Сейчас выдаёт 1,5-1,7мб/с
<gelbeEnte> плохо :(
<gelbeEnte> Скачал 720p а он через самбу не идёт (смотрю через VLC, в котором тоже буфер увеличил)
<tagezi> у меня сейчас 36 киб/с выдаёт вайфай ) и ничего
<tagezi> не смотри фильмы через самбы.. гиблое дело
<gelbeEnte> приходится качать с самбы на клиента и потом смотреть. Соответственно две серии сериала - 3,62гига и скачивается с самбы за 40 минут
<gelbeEnte> А если 8 гигов то вообще 2 часа может скачиваться
<gelbeEnte> тупо короче. Хочу понять как исправить
<tagezi> поставить сервак для потокового видео, и смотреть с него
<gelbeEnte> ммм
<gelbeEnte> tagezi: ссылкой кинешь?
<gelbeEnte> название сервера для потокового видео
<tagezi> я пытался через самбу по квартире раздавать, пол ный отстой
<gelbeEnte> раздавать что?
<gelbeEnte> видео?
<tagezi> не не комне с этим..я не помнб чт ставил.. больше года как нету этого
<gelbeEnte> для чего самба вообще нужна? джипэгом обмениваться что-ли
<gelbeEnte> Во, выдаёт 2,5 мега/с. Ускорилась))
<gelbeEnte> Самба слезу любит))
<tagezi> самбу.. через вай-фай, что бы видео смотреть на теике.. качество ужасное было, постоянно артефакты при фытрых сенах
<tagezi> быстрых сценах
<gelbeEnte> Но воопрос всёравно остался - как проверить скорость соединения между двумя компами(один - убунта, другой - осх)
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Понг.
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<big_bug> всем здарсти
<big_bug> такой вопрос: при попытке выполнения команды -> ssh user@user 'sudo какая-то команда', запрашивается пароль, при вводе которого он отображается на экране. По-моему это ненормальная ситуация
<big_bug> проблема решилась.
#ubuntu-ru 2014-05-25
 * bakaneko lfs решил собрать
<Timon_Crazy> Не кто не подскажет сервис, али стандалоне решение: E-mail to RSS ? (Хочу в ленте читать уведомления\новости)
<bakaneko> Timon_Crazy, напишу на твистед за материальное вознаграждение
<Timon_Crazy> что есть твистед ?
<bakaneko> python-twisted
<Timon_Crazy> bakaneko, спасибо. вынужден отказаться. в такой случае проще написать на perl али php. сразу под свою ембедед железяку.
<|\n> добрый день, господа
<teddyp1cker> добрый
<|\n> правильно ли я понимаю, что /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/i965_dri.so предоставляемый libgl1-mesa-dri на деле отсутствует? (14.04)
<teddyp1cker> не понял вопросы
<teddyp1cker> он либо есть либо нет0
<|\n> teddyp1cker, он заявлен, но по факту после установки пакета отсутствует
<|\n> я не очень шарю во всех этих делах, но история релизов пакета тут, так? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/amd64/libgl1-mesa-dri
<Ferdinand52> всем привет
<Ferdinand52> нужна помощ в установки ubuntu  на motorola razr m xt907
<Ferdinand52> а это разве не оно?
<Ferdinand52> ))
<Sergey_IT> дождь, гроза - хорошо
<andrex> ага +27 жара плохо
<Sergey_IT> а у нас холодает - хорошо )
<andrex> завтра 15 будет :D
<andrex> уже седня
<snql> збс
<snql> а то невозможно
<snql> 25 а мне что-то не по себе. что будет, когда под 40... гг
<snql> раннее лето, цветочки
<NoOova> Всем привет!
<Sergey_IT> от всех - взаимно
 * andrex уполз спать
 * snql успел схватить andrex за ногу и не отпускает
<Sergey_IT> сползают оба
#ubuntu-ru 2015-05-18
<tagezi> утра всем
<SergeyIT> утра
<aleksei`> утра
<UNIm95> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<UNIm95> Я что-нибудь пропустил?
<UNIm95> Tagezi как там твой одроид?
<tagezi> да не, тут молчком всё пока
<tagezi> да, пока никак
<tagezi> сижу в электронике разбираюсь, жду заказов
<tagezi> хотя есть желание почесать руки о програмирование порта GPIO
<UNIm95> Системы нормально собираются? Или все еще системы сборки глючат?
<tagezi> да они глючат
<tagezi> и твой дебиан не завёлся на флешке в итоге
<tagezi> я сейчас виртуалки ставлю, буду в чистых системах это всё собирать.. да и основная чище останится
<tagezi> UNIm95: знаешь такую штуку? Stellaris LaunchPad
<UNIm95> Первый раз слышу.
<UNIm95> То что нагуглилось говорит о том, что это простой контроллер с юсб интерфейсом
<tagezi> вот это реально загадошный зверь от предприятия со шпиономанией и манией приследования ))
<tagezi> ну это типа Arduino только в двумя кристалами Cortex-M4
<UNIm95> так кортекс-М это микроконтроллеры.
<UNIm95> И только
<tagezi> отладочная плата, вроде так называется, хотя с английского правильно переводить монтажная ))
<UNIm95> Там арм набор команд + 256кб рам
<tagezi> ну, это и есть 2 контроллера + 2 шины GPIO + 3 кнопки, пару диодов и порт, чтобы это программить
<tagezi> ну как и ардуино, только там один контроллер
<tagezi> и на этом можно всякую фигню собирать, от диодиков мигающих, до квадролётов )
<tagezi> простеньких
<tagezi> короче, все мануалы на него по установке ПО для программирования есть только для 12.04, ну если не считать того ПО которое от 450 бакчов стоит )
<tagezi> вчера пытался простую вещь сделать, так и не встало ничего.. понял что пока разберусь опять систему искалечу
<tagezi> andrex: ты настраивал интернет через usb соединение с телефоном?
<andrex> да
<andrex> вкл кабель в телефон и комп и вкл на телефоне юсб мопед, и все
<tagezi> ну там ещё соединение нужно настроить, ну, да.. впринципе всё ))
<tagezi> но у меня вопрос, это каждый раз когда приходит смс его обрывает?
<andrex> оно само появляецо с динамикой от прова
<andrex> да переключается на гсм
<tagezi> ну мне настраивать пришлось.. само не конектилось зараза
<andrex> а я просто в сервисном меню вкл лте онли и нихера ниприходит даж звонки
<tagezi> панятно, тоесть я буду прыгать так и дальше
<tagezi> не, мне нужно смс от жены получать.. так то у меня яйцо есть )) туда запихал и забыл что это мобилка )
<andrex> ну тогды те нада 2 симкарты
<andrex> просто
<tagezi> на второй деньки кончились
<andrex> мдя
<andrex> а у мну анлим
<andrex> за 150 р)
<tagezi> и не говори что положить можно, тут кругом только сосны и ели ))
<tagezi> ну, там тоже был анлим, только вчера ночью он истёк, а денег на карте нет )
<andrex> ну дык мобильный банк и пусть те ктонить шмальнет на балик
<andrex> если конешн сбер
<tagezi> угу, в финке сбер ХАХАХА )
<andrex> ну дык всеравно
<tagezi> тут Нордиа )
<andrex> че некому шмальнуть)
<tagezi> кодов от банка с собой нет.. да ладно, жена завтра приедит, пополнит.. пока буду прыгать
<andrex> там же тож терминалы оплаты или еще какая херь есть полюбому
<tagezi> да есть.. только ближайший в 20 км от меня
<tagezi> мне влом машину гонять
<tagezi> так сойдёт
<tagezi> вот проблема VB не видит колеса мыши, зараза
<tagezi> и тач не видит.. приходится мучаться
<SergeyIT> извращенец
<tagezi> ну вот и я ему об этом )
<tagezi> по сайту не удобно лазить без колеса, а он ни в какую
<tagezi> вот думаю, если мыш подцепить в фильтрах устройств, она в основной системе останется доступной или не?
<SergeyIT> не знаю (
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<tagezi> о, если быстро, то не успевает отключить )
<tagezi> не, из-за смс спрасывает соединение, наверное потому, что процессор не справляется с задачами
<tagezi> кстати, вот как ни странно, а в дебиан мыша подцепилась полность на ура, вместе со всеми кнопками и колесол, и тач тоже )))
<tagezi> м*
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> и тебе вечера
<tagezi> andrex: тык
<tagezi> шпит уже штоле о_О
<tagezi> 4 утра, вроде время детское ещё.. эх
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ты с дебианом не возился?
<Sergey_IT> нет... мне внучки хватает
<Sergey_IT> вот подрастет, может повозимся, если она захочет
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: девочти как-то не очень любят консолить... хотя конечно есть исключения... обычно в кружках робототехники 70% девчонок =))
<Sergey_IT> робот-кукла - это круто
<tagezi> это страшно.. вдруг как-то ночью он отретёт сознание =)
<tagezi> UNIm95: короче, у меня дебиан для акма не в какую, ни как, даже в убунту 12.04 и даже в деьиане ни семёрка ни восмёрка не собираются
<tagezi> arm*
<tagezi> карма у меня плохая видать
<Sergey_IT> смени сферу деятельности на время
<Sergey_IT> карма и поправится
<tagezi> это скорее куб )
<UNIm95> tagezi:  ну хз.
<Sergey_IT> главное чтобы не плоскость
<UNIm95> может плата бракованная?
<tagezi> какая?
<tagezi> я в виртуалке собираю, по мануалу.. на плате пока не пробовал.. завтра попробую
<UNIm95> одроид?
<UNIm95> А. Сборка не пашет
<UNIm95> Тогда хз
<tagezi> причем везде разные ошибки почему-то
<tagezi> да я вообще в панике, у меня аж ЧСВ понизилось )
<Sergey_IT> спокойствие - половина дела
<tagezi> да там 2 команды всего.. куда спокойнее-то? )
<tagezi> UNIm95: ты в дебиане вообще работал?
<UNIm95> как lamp
<tagezi> эм
<tagezi> UNIm95: тоесть ты не знаешь почему может не запускаться скрипт из под рута с компакт-диска?
<Sergey_IT> а чего говорит?
<UNIm95> Проверка на рута? Некоторые проги/скрипты не разрешают запуск от рута
<UNIm95> + реально: что говорит в ответ?
<tagezi> ща загружусь
<tagezi> хаха, мне не даёт нормально под пользователем зайти
<tagezi> жесть.. пора к гадалке идти.. порчу снимать
<tagezi> UNIm95: пишет "Отказано в доступе"
<UNIm95> о_О
<UNIm95> На что?
<tagezi> UNIm95: http://itmag.es/vbKL
<tagezi> вот как-то так..
<tagezi> приходится это всё дело на винт копировать, а потом уже запускать.. но этоже кастыль как инвалидная коляска
<UNIm95> tagezi:  так оптика с noexec подмонтировалась
<tagezi> в убунте такого нет, там можно прям запустить.. вот у меня вопрос и возник, почему?
<tagezi> эм
<UNIm95> из соображений безопасности.
<UNIm95> перемонтируй в выполнением
<Sergey_IT> так можно #sh ./VBox....
<UNIm95> tagezi:  или как Sergey_IT сказал.
<tagezi> сяп )
<tagezi> sh сработало
<tagezi> а я его никогда не юзал, думал он так, для красоты типа )
<UNIm95> tagezi:  Этот вопрос в гугле был первым ответом.
<Sergey_IT> учи матчасть )
<tagezi> поо какому запросу?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да не говори, уже всё по новой нужно заучивать
<Sergey_IT> а зачем в гугл? (
<tagezi> гном стал вообще странный странный, ничего от старого гнома не осталось.. ещё более неудобный
<Sergey_IT> я в 3-ем не был
<UNIm95> tagezi: ./vboxlinuxadditions.run acses denied
<UNIm95> Гном мертв
<UNIm95> Народ даже на гтк2 возвращается
<UNIm95> из-за вырезанных возможностей
<tagezi> да я и не ставилбы, тут просто чел клялся и божился что в дебине если его из нетинстала ставить и именно с гномом, то неруссифицированы писец и ЛО
<UNIm95> Скажу больше. Народ с гнома на юнайти(!) убежал
<tagezi> да юнити удобнее чем гном, если порезать её то и почти не тормозит
<tagezi> но мне крыса и ласточка больше нравятся
<tagezi> UNIm95: откуда ты эту команду выкопал?
<UNIm95> acses denied неверно написанный доступ запрещён на английском
<tagezi> тогда уж access denied
<tagezi> ))
<tagezi> access enable хочешь предложить?
<UNIm95> Я слово доступ никогда не могу написать =)
<tagezi> енабле не помогает
<tagezi> алергия на МС Офис? ))
<UNIm95> Я им пользоваться не умею
<UNIm95> Привык к ОО/ЛО
<tagezi> я на нём в 98 году базу писал для института.. с тех пор я его и не люблю )
<UNIm95> tagezi:  хочешь немного охренеть?
<tagezi> угу )
<UNIm95> bash первый ETL инструмент
<tagezi> эм
<UNIm95> да, да. не системная помощь
<UNIm95> Для скриптов и прочего
<UNIm95> Изначально он создавался для анализа данных.
<tagezi> ну, впринципе почемубы и нет
<tagezi> когда нужно автоматизировать таботы с файлами, он самое то.. ну и awk, sed, cat, grep, они же запросто позволяют извлекать инфу из "базы" обрабатывать и закачивать обратно
<UNIm95> Для этого и зафигачили перенаправления потоков
<tagezi> другое дело что это таааак медленно когда большие объёмы
<Sergey_IT> что товы путаете
<tagezi> это почему?
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: Видел старое интервью Кена и Дениса.
<UNIm95> Там они про это говорили.
<Sergey_IT> командный интертрепатор был в начале
<Sergey_IT> потом расширили
<UNIm95> Тогда это был шелл.
<UNIm95> sh
<UNIm95> а баш(ифыр) появился позже
<UNIm95> bash*
<Sergey_IT> как расширение
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: Какое расширение? Раньше нельзя было заменить без рекомпиляции.
<Sergey_IT> для ленивых
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: твоя бы воля, все на asm писалибы до сихпор )
<Sergey_IT> асм нужен там, где он нужен
<Sergey_IT> рс асма я не использовал
<tagezi> лентяй? )
<Sergey_IT> лень - движитель прогресса и его убийца
#ubuntu-ru 2015-05-19
<aleksei`> вечер
<r1za4> hi all
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<UNIm95> Черт.
<UNIm95> У меня ноут умирает.
<Sergey_IT> звони в скорую
<UNIm95> Не смешно.
<Sergey_IT> а симптомы?
<UNIm95> Сейчас за что-нибудь достойное около 800-900 евро выкладывать. Симптомы: виснет на ровном месте
<Sergey_IT> а в логах что?
<UNIm95> Причем не перегрева. Не звуковых ошибок
<UNIm95> Все чисто
<Sergey_IT> может контакты
<UNIm95> Просто видно что в логе нет shut down
<UNIm95> Какие именно?
<Sergey_IT> любые
<UNIm95> Оперативку почистил.
<UNIm95> Ничего не изменилось.
<Sergey_IT> а sata
<UNIm95> Мемтест она держит.
<UNIm95> Винт привинчен.
<Sergey_IT> и что, котакты могут окислиться
<Sergey_IT> не обновлялся, кстати?
<UNIm95> В смысле? апдейты системы?
<Sergey_IT> да
<UNIm95> Да.
<Sergey_IT> может баг приехал
<UNIm95> И как его вычленить? SysRq +REISUB не пашет
<UNIm95> То есть не могу сбросить иксы
<Sergey_IT> у меня с месяц нетбук иногда подвисал, потом нормально стало
<UNIm95> Кстати. Я как-то пропустил. А когда нетбуки вымерли?
<Sergey_IT> а они вымерли?
<UNIm95> На маркете все по категории нетбук в состоянии нет в продаже
<Sergey_IT> вроде в магазине видел на витрине
<Sergey_IT> логи посмотри все-таки, может там что есть
<Sergey_IT> и с лайва погоняй
<UNIm95> Единственное что в кернлоге не нравиться: так это сегфолт teamviewerd
<Sergey_IT> попробуй его не запускать (кстати, а он не обновлялся?)
<UNIm95> Он не обновлялся
<UNIm95> как стоит 10-ка так и стоит
<UNIm95> Щас прибъю его нафиг
<tagezi> ты память как чистил? )
<tagezi> вообще, иногда помогало разобрать и почистить пылесосом
<Sergey_IT> посмотрел, только что прилетело ubuntu-drivers-common, днем не было.... подождем, может что еще придет
<tagezi> и, да, ноут работает нормально года 3-4, потом он дохнет
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: у него 12.04.2
<Sergey_IT> мда, здачит я за дохлым сижу... ему >5лет
<tagezi> ну, да.. нетбуки ещё быстрее дохнут
<tagezi> у жены была вайка, так она еле 2 года продержалась, тормоить начала по страшному, я что только с ним не делал
<UNIm95> Ноуту скоро 4 года
<Sergey_IT> не любит вас техника
<UNIm95> раз в полгода рабирается и чистится от пыли
<Sergey_IT> я свой чистил 1 раз, 1,5 года назад, когда ssd в него поставил
<UNIm95> До этого аптаймы были по месяцу.
<tagezi> UNIm95: поставь ыыв для начала )
<tagezi> ssd
<UNIm95> Не вижу смысла.
<tagezi> если н е прокатит всегда сможешь переставить на новый )
<UNIm95> Меня этот винчестер устраивает.
<Sergey_IT> зря - работает быстрее
<UNIm95> Я терпеливый =)
<Sergey_IT> и не боишься стукнуть
<Sergey_IT> особенно чувствуется при upgrade - летает
<UNIm95> Что бы поставить ссд мне нужен нормальный десктоп/нас
<UNIm95> Так как имел опыт с сдохнувшим ссд от перезаписей.
<UNIm95> Убили его за неделю =)
<tagezi> да можно и на ноут поставить, оно реально быстрее начинает работать.. загрузка системы 4-6 секунд
<Sergey_IT> так у него гарантия 3 года
<tagezi> всякое бывает, но сейчас ссд это сила, помоему на всех макбукх стоит
<Sergey_IT> макакбуки не интересуют
<tagezi> приходишь в магазин а тебе продавец, смотрите какая операционная система хорошая, качественно сделанная,запускается за 4 секунды..))
<tagezi> а там ссд стоит, там даже виндовс будет за 4 сек зупускаться со всеми обновами )
<Sergey_IT> ты слушаешь продавцов? ;)
<Sergey_IT> есть волшебные слова - "мне под линукс" и продавец замолкает
<UNIm95> Есть еще одно выражение: мне этот ноут и верните деньги за ОС
<UNIm95> После этого у них еще в глазах виден когнитивный диссонанс
<UNIm95> Хотя на этом ноуте я вернул деньги =)
<UNIm95> В результате он  не 460  а 420$ стоил
<UNIm95> И более чем в 2 раза отбил деньги
<tagezi> продавци разные бывают
<tagezi> попадались ничего так ребята
<tagezi> чорт, сламал слаку ((
<tagezi> чо за звень не послушный.. ваще
<UNIm95> Слака=кака
<UNIm95> Правда и редхат тоже
<Sergey_IT> не юзал их - названия не понравились
<Sergey_IT>  мне не попадались.... я же зануда )
<UNIm95> Юзал Убунту, Деба, ЦентОС и РХ.
<UNIm95> Последние 2 не имеют в наборе пакетов даже tmux
<UNIm95> и htop
<UNIm95> Хорошо что есть хотя бы mc
<Sergey_IT> rt11, rsx-11, dos, win, ubutu
<UNIm95> Первые 2 даже не знаю. dos как dosbox
<UNIm95> для одной старой проги которая не запускалась в xp
<Sergey_IT> хотя dos и сейчас есть
<UNIm95> Вин 98, ME, 2000, XP, 7, 8.1
<UNIm95> Так досбокс позволяет запускаться без ребута.
<UNIm95> + эта софтинка была написана одном из преподов в универе. Пришлось настраивать для нормальной работы в боксе.
<Sergey_IT> я ME пропустил и до ХР только дошел
<UNIm95> 7 и 8 только из-щза работы
<UNIm95> из-за*
<Sergey_IT> я сам выбираю инструмент для работы
<tagezi> да не, слака нормальная, просто руки у меня кривые, в мане сказано не обнавлять файл группы и пользователей, а я на автомате всё обновил, ну оно и повисло нафиг    )
<Sergey_IT>  tagezi, не у тебя, а у них кривые руки - должно быть предупреждение при обновлении с выбором
<tagezi> да там есть предупреждение.. включаешь обовлялку, там тебе вопросы задают, ты отвечаешь да или нет
<tagezi> ну и если мозгов не хватает (тычет в свою грудь) то всё обязательно лесом накроется
<tagezi> если руки кривые, то предупреждение не поможет
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: нашел небольшую закономерность в вылетах
<Sergey_IT> и еще критичные файлы должны бекапится
<UNIm95> последнее сообщение перед зависоном rsyslogd-2039: Could not open output pipe '/dev/xconsole' [try http://www.rsyslog.com/e/2039 ]
<UNIm95> Как, блин, я это раньше просмотрел?
<Sergey_IT> может дрова на видео... у меня на нетбуке с дровами и была проблема (интел)
<UNIm95> У меня 2 видюхи: интеловая в процессоре и ати. Вывод только через ати
<UNIm95> Причем vgaswicheroо(или как-то в этом роде) не видит второй видюхи.
<UNIm95> Есть только одна
<Sergey_IT> не знаю, у меня компов с 2 видюхами нет
<tagezi> генту чтоли поставить?
<UNIm95> tagezi: LFS
<UNIm95> Как раз на хабре статейка была
<tagezi> что сделать такого хорошего, чтобы всем стало плохо плохо? ))
<tagezi> не, LFS рано пока.. руки кривоваты
<tagezi> да и это мышководство от строки немного отучило.. вчера в vi залезчтобы конфиг поправить и чую что забывать начал
<tagezi> на слаке кстати ещё lilo )
<tagezi> красава такая )
<Sergey_IT> зачем тебе vi, используй ed
<tagezi> а его ставят сейчас по умолчанию?
<tagezi> я его уже 100 лет не тискал ))
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: а ты злее меня.
<Sergey_IT> а я ни разу
<tagezi> эх.. молодость молодость, когда-то это всё ло тайной.. теперь, только остаточная криворукость (
<Sergey_IT> почему злее? Я в ed работал, без дисплея, на телетайпе
<UNIm95> Респект
<UNIm95> А я не застал этого.
<Sergey_IT> это был прогресс... после перфокарт )
<tagezi> так ед вроде в системе можно поставить
<tagezi> в линухе его продолжением стал сед
<Sergey_IT> можно, в репах есть
<Sergey_IT> я в нем помню свой редактор написал
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT:  телетайп был бумажным?
<Sergey_IT> бумажным
<tagezi> и вообще.. офичные приложения такие как ed, sed, awk, grep, vi должен знать каждый.. и дитей нужно с них начинать учить, а не сворда, тогда потом ляпов в ворде будет меньше )
<tagezi> офисные*
<Sergey_IT> это да... только детей не убедить в этом
<tagezi> меня мать учила програмить на листочке.. потом подсунула калькулятор, потом купили спектрум..
<UNIm95> Я турбо паскаля начал.
<tagezi> я для калькулятора был слабоват, он меня вечно еггогом называл, показывал своё интелектуальное превосходство надомной )
<Sergey_IT> я сына на работе учил, играть на РС, программить на ДВК
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а сейчас можно на развалах найти электронику програмируемый калькулятор?
<tagezi> яб потыкал его с удовольствием.. а то мне тогда лет 12 было, я даже толком не понимал нифига )
<Sergey_IT> у меня на работе мк56 (кажется) на столе стоит, года 2 назад восстановил, электролины перепаял
<tagezi> нужно будет на юнону съезнить, может найду у кого
<Sergey_IT> на юноне сейчас хуже стало (правда год уже не был)
<tagezi> а где теперь нормальные развалы?
<Sergey_IT> не знаю
<tagezi> раньше на Юноне можно было найти всё что угодно
<tagezi> а схем от него не видел, может самому спаять его
<tagezi> кстати ))
<UNIm95> tagezi: сделай из одроида =)
<Sergey_IT> а смысл, сделай прогу на питоне
<tagezi> не, у меня не 56 была
<tagezi> схемы есть, он разных.. можно спаять )
<tagezi> 61 вроде по картинкам
<Sergey_IT> http://www.emulator3000.org/rus-c3.htm
<tagezi> или 54
<tagezi> давно было, но не такое большое точно
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: так она виндовая
<Sergey_IT> под вайном запустилась и работает )
<tagezi> UNIm95: хаха, я нашёл эмулятор под андройд, а у меня есть emms для одройда с ним ))))
<tagezi> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cax.pmk&hl=ru
<tagezi> над будет побаловать канить )
<UNIm95> Норм =)
<Sergey_IT> следующим инструментом понастольгировать будут счеты (или лог. линейка)
<Sergey_IT> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pack.sliderule
<tagezi> не, вот ей я не пользовался никогда.. был слишком мал чтобы считать такое, а потом уже комп был и всё такое
<tagezi> нужно будет мать трехануть, может не выкинула
<tagezi> как узнать релиз системы в консоли?
<tagezi> lsb_release нема (
<Sergey_IT> lsb_release -a
<tagezi> эт я первым делом сделал )
<tagezi> нашёл
<Sergey_IT> где?
<tagezi> в слаке
<tagezi> я её пока мучаю
<tagezi> хочу попробовать слаку с крысиным ядом ))
<Sergey_IT> ужасиков насмотрелся? )
<tagezi> http://salixos.org/download.html  Salix Ratpoison 14.0.1
<tagezi> =)))
<tagezi> это ветвь от слаки, очень легковесная системка
<tagezi> вот я хочу запустить это всё дело, и потом иногда тыкать этот крысиный яд
<Sergey_IT> я на runtu-lite - мне хватает
<tagezi> да мне кубунты хватает.. просто не хочу замыкаться..
<tagezi> а то стану как эти фантики... вчера пост в г+ появился, чел показывал как руссифицировать фф и ло, причем сразу после установки, я 2 раза ставил они у меня руссифицированые встают, он пальцы гнёт что всё криво и косо
<tagezi> не хочу в такое превращаться )) пусть мозг хоть иногда работает
<Sergey_IT> кубунта избыточна...
<tagezi> мне не натирает )
<tagezi> е*
#ubuntu-ru 2015-05-20
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<fedu4> ребят, всем привет. Как сменить название системы? ставил лубунту а в скринфетч написано, что убунта
<Juriy> fedu4: что за "скринфетч"
<fedu4> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-3NEUvZYRRGQ/U7cBgqoWlNI/AAAAAAAAF7I/CmXmcSDQh04/s1600/%D0%A1%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA+%D1%8D%D0%BA%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B0+%D0%BE%D1%82+2014-07-04+13:47:12.png
<fedu4> если в двух словах то вывод инфы о системе
<Juriy> fedu4: неуверен что нельзя. разве лубунта не та же убунту но с  другим ДМ?
<fedu4> именно, но раньше писалось что лубунта, а щас убунта...
<UNIm95> /me зачитался Айзеком азимовым
<Sergey_IT> и чего читал?
<tagezi> утра всем )
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: Пока прочитал про Р. Даниел Оливо
<UNIm95> Сейчас начал основание
<Sergey_IT> а я не помнюэто уже.... давно было
<Sergey_IT> не, это не читал
<UNIm95> Это после Сборника "Я, робот"
<Sergey_IT> я робот - читал
<UNIm95> Хотя читая все эти сборники видно как он все это во всю вселенную связали
<UNIm95> В одну вселенную*
<Sergey_IT> в советское время книжки искать приходилось (
<tagezi> UNIm95: у меня почему-то dd не пашет вообще
<UNIm95> tagezi:  о_О Что пишет?
<tagezi> в винде диски пишутся, а в лине через dd не работает
<tagezi> они какие-то кривые, не грузятся
<tagezi> хотя может у меня руки и карма.. я тут час назад ненарок доэкспериментировался.. случайно затёр sda )))
<UNIm95> tagezi:  попробуй переставить систему не с образа кубунты а нормального образа убунты
<tagezi> ну, можно попробовать поднять на виртуалке и попробовать от туда писать
<tagezi> я больше на живой системе эксперементировать не буду )))
<Sergey_IT> а что через dd пишешь?
<tagezi> да миниСД для одройда
<Sergey_IT> а через стартап диск креатор ?
<tagezi> она в винде прогой нормально пишется, а лине манами только dd есть, а оно как-то криво записывает, получается что u-boot сектор нормальный, а ext4 где сама система, какой-то кривой
<Sergey_IT> я им пользуюсь
<tagezi> эм.. а он ничего не добавляет?
<tagezi> как он по английски звучит?
<Sergey_IT> он iso пишет
<tagezi> у меня img
<Sergey_IT> usb-creator-gtk    или *-kde
<Sergey_IT> я все диски/флешки убунты iso через него писал
<tagezi> ну, я попробую его
<tagezi> так, я афк
<tagezi> ну, нет худа без добра.. форматнул ненарошно винт, зато система стала по шустрее работать )
<UNIm95> бэкапы были?
<tagezi> не, да ерунда.. жаль винду, за неё деньги были отданы, и она иногда бывает нужна.. жаль нескольких статей не дописаных
<tagezi> а остальное в интернете есть скачается по тихоньку )
<tagezi> всё что очень очень вадно у меня двойной бекап делается, себе на винт и в дропбокс
<tagezi> но этого не много
<tagezi> с виндой обидно, там нужно было пару вещей протестировать по ЛО, всё руки не доходили никак.. ну, видимо не судьба ))
<UNIm95> tagezi: а раздел восстановления не выжил?
<UNIm95> Его же вроде в конец диска пихают
<tagezi> не, его в начало пихают, в самое
<tagezi> да ладно, я уже убунту по верх поставил.. всё это фигня.. помойка.. лишний раз разгребать не нужно..
<tagezi> а с ЛО, ну не судьба значит, без меня разберутся..
<tagezi> у меня самое паника была фотографии жены, она очень классно форкает, а я не помнил, бекапил или нет
<tagezi> нашёл бекап, успокоился и послал всё в сад )
<tagezi> систему кстати на одройд странную сделали, там программ много, а толку мало.. и с языками возится приходится
#ubuntu-ru 2015-05-21
<red_shuhardt> Где и как изменять настройки gtk3, а где gtk2?
<UNIm951> dconf gconf2
<red_shuhardt> UNIm951: Спасибо. Сейчас попробую.
<red_shuhardt> ребята, в firefox не сохраняются настройки. некоторые.  browser.ctrltab.previews в частности, после перезапуска возвращаются в исходное значение.
<red_shuhardt> Хоть через расширение менять, хоть в ручную - не сохраняется.
<codborman> 123
<codborman> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<BubbaGrace> hello. I am trying to uninstall a program in wine. the uninstaller is in russian. the uninstall is failing so I was wondering if someone could tell me what it says
<UNIm95> BubbaGrace: Show screenshots
<BubbaGrace> ok one second
<BubbaGrace> first it sits here for about 5 minutes http://i.imgur.com/9XJ2M23.png?1
<BubbaGrace> http://i.imgur.com/YwByACV.png then this is the last screen. hitting that button at the bottom closes it
<UNIm95> BubbaGrace:  It say's that you install this program.
<BubbaGrace> I am trying to uninstall, not install
<UNIm95> First screenshot says: Wait until installer delete F1 2010.
<UNIm95> Progress bar: Copying new files.
<BubbaGrace> right
<BubbaGrace> so the 2nd screen says it completed successfully?
<UNIm95> Last screenschot says that _install_  completed without fails.
<UNIm95> May be you pres repair and not remove?
<BubbaGrace> Im not sure which option is repaid
<BubbaGrace> repair
<UNIm95> Schow first screen schot of uninstaller
<UNIm95> show*
<BubbaGrace> i only get one option thats not disabled
<BubbaGrace> http://i.imgur.com/DxNOfmb.png
<BubbaGrace> i googled "remove" in russian and that would the 3rd button
<UNIm95> Yes. you have only "remove option" active
<UNIm95> can you show folder with F1?
<BubbaGrace> sure
<BubbaGrace> http://imgur.com/ijfdwbL
<BubbaGrace> nothing has been removed at all
<BubbaGrace> when i installed i accidentally chose russian and no way to change that in game
<UNIm95> BubbaGrace:  i think i know how to change language without reinstall
<teddyp1cker> BubbaGrace: try to use 'wine uninstaller'
<UNIm95> BubbaGrace: First: make backup for folder language
<BubbaGrace> yes that was my first option teddy
<BubbaGrace> UMIm95 if you want me to rename language files, i tried that. it didnt work
<teddyp1cker> BubbaGrace: well, then it looks really interesting
<UNIm95> BubbaGrace: Oh. Ok. Than  try to start CustomActionGameRemoval.exe in game folder
<BubbaGrace> http://i.imgur.com/p8HsQtf.png
<BubbaGrace> what does this say?
<BubbaGrace> thats the popup when i ran the .exe
<UNIm95> BubbaGrace: stop. this will delete all progress in game
<BubbaGrace> you cant copy any of the text or I wouldnt even be bothering you
<teddyp1cker> "Do you really want to remove your profile and alla achievments ?"
<BubbaGrace> i dont have any profile or achievements
<teddyp1cker> something like default game profile i guess
<UNIm95> BubbaGrace:  show F1 2010/system
<BubbaGrace> system is all .xml files. I already looked through those for language options
<teddyp1cker> BubbaGrace: http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2260712
<UNIm95> BubbaGrace: do you use steam version of F1?
<teddyp1cker> ну там наверное нет разницы
<UNIm95> teddyp1cker: в стиме можно указать язык игры
<Sergey_IT> игры - зло )
<BubbaGrace> no
<BubbaGrace> cant use the steam version on linux
<teddyp1cker> BubbaGrace: there are no any *.lng  files in game's folder?
<UNIm95> BubbaGrace: try to run _installer_ one more time. Installer  can show option delete|repair
<tagezi> вам совсем скучно? ))
<Sergey_IT> ага
<tagezi> на англоязычном канале советчиков раз в 10 больше )
<BubbaGrace> installer only allows me to choose delete
<UNIm95> BubbaGrace: do you tried installers delete?
<teddyp1cker> так прикольно же - такую проблему поискать еще надо )
<BubbaGrace> yes, it is the exact same as the wine software
<Sergey_IT> такнаша страна советов
<UNIm95> BubbaGrace: and if you simply delete folder with game?
<teddyp1cker> rm -rf matters ;)
<BubbaGrace> i thought of doing that, but was worried it would leave garbage in wine's registry as well as .desktop files
<UNIm95> BubbaGrace:  Deinstallers make the same =) They leave garbarge and  .desktopfiles
<teddyp1cker> BubbaGrace: in real windows a much more garbage in registry after apps removing
<teddyp1cker> посмотрел стим форумы - там красноглазие не хуже нашего
<BubbaGrace> lol that uninstaller actually is installing the files. After i rm the folder. i ran the uninstaller again from wine and it starting coying files over
<BubbaGrace> something is broken
<UNIm95> lol.. Yeam installer is broken =)
<teddyp1cker> в этих ваших играх - " netsh winsock reset " чтобы починить игрушку )
<UNIm95> BubbaGrace:  Delete all in F1 folder and start installer
<BubbaGrace> ehh same thing as before. i dunno
<teddyp1cker> BubbaGrace: are you trying just to change language?
<teddyp1cker> не понял я ваших проблем - вам удалить это нужно или язык просто сменить?
<UNIm95> teddyp1cker: он же написал что язык не поменялся. Поэтому хочет реинсталлом
<teddyp1cker> не верю что-то что нельзя сменить его без переустановки
<BubbaGrace> that was the original plan. but now knowing this is not working right in wine, im just going to remove it
<BubbaGrace> thanks for the help
<teddyp1cker> BubbaGrace: hm - what if you will try to use some kind of apps remove (tweaks) software under wine ?
<BubbaGrace> i could try that
<BubbaGrace> trying to think of the name of that uninstall software that is very thorough
<BubbaGrace> revo removed it all. good call on that one teddyp1cker. I didnt think of it
<tagezi> UNIm95: челы говорят битые блоки на миниСД, потому и негрузится
<tagezi> странно, винда-то пишет его нормально
<Sergey_IT> на минимальной скорости пишешь?
<tagezi> UNIm95: может нужены дрова для картридера?
<UNIm95> Хрен его знает
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: dd пишу, он минимум выдаёт по умолчанию
<tagezi> http://forum.odroid.com/viewtopic.php?f=117&t=13098&p=89893#p89893v
<Sergey_IT> а обычную убунту если скопировать и на компе запустить, получится?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: dd?
<tagezi> дд можно разделы переносить, бекапить.. но ароде потом uuid Нужно поправлять
<tagezi> наверное, в убунте вариант такой что dd кривова-то.. у него минус в том, что он вродебы по битно переносит всё, но иногда подлагивает, и пропускает блок какойнить
<Sergey_IT> я dd только федору переносил - нормально прошло
<Rosix> Здравия всем
#ubuntu-ru 2015-05-22
<red_shuhardt> Как выключить компьютер из консоли без прав суперпользователя?
<red_shuhardt> Вот команда reboot работает без sudo, а вот shutdown -h now только с sudo.
<red_shuhardt> Задача - забиндить отключение на клавишу.
<red_shuhardt> Ух ты! команда poweroff без sudo сработала!
<red_shuhardt> А реально ли используя keybind назначить сочетания клавиш с использованием мультимедийных клавиш? Как это будет выглядеть?
<tagezi> red_shuhardt: кеды пишут Запустить(1)
<tagezi> как пример.. и дальше зависит от того что тыкаешь
<tagezi> нуили название клавиши "Увиличение яркости монитора" ))
<red_shuhardt> гм.. не понял. погодь. Вот я знаю код клавиши (выяснил командой "xev"). Как этот код сочетать скажем с клавишей альт+шифт ?
<red_shuhardt> Это возможно вообще?
<red_shuhardt> все мои попытки приводили к тому, что команда фатальное колличество раз.
<red_shuhardt> вот например, пробовал так:
<red_shuhardt> bindcode shift+148
<red_shuhardt> bindcode 50+148
<red_shuhardt> как вывести уровень громкости в консоль (pulseaudio) ?
<tagezi> эм.. этого я не курил.. я думал ты про медиаклавищи, а не протосто хоткеи
<tagezi> гугли хоткеи + то в чем настраиваешь
<tagezi> вкорее всего 100500 манов есть
<tagezi> я афк
<red_shuhardt> Да, именно - комбинация из медиа клавиш и обычных клавиш.
<vadim__> I downloaded gtk, unzip it, and as soon as the team doing ./configure, at the end of this message appears: "configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.43.4    atk >= 2.15.1    pango >= 1.36.7    cairo >= 1.14.0    cairo-gobject >= 1.14.0    gdk-pixbuf-2.0 >= 2.30.0) were not met:
<vadim__> Requested 'atk >= 2.15.1' but version of Atk is 2.14.0
<vadim__> "
<vadim__> не могу установить gtk. я новичек и какая то проблема с atk
<vadim__> Подскажите пожалуйста, как мне это сделать? Я сейчас изучаю написание gui при помощи gtk и на первом же этапе застрял
<|rapidsp|> а чем стандартные менеджеры приложений не устраивают?
<vadim__> не понял?
<vadim__> я читаю туториал, там так написано:)
<|rapidsp|> какой?
<vadim__> https://developer.gnome.org/gtk-tutorial/stable/c39.html
<|rapidsp|> читать надо маны :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мана мана тынц тынц тын тын цц
<|rapidsp|> а ты уверен, что gtk не установлен
<vadim__> я новенький в линухе, но учусь. я погуглил пробелму, понял, что я в ней не одинок, но не понимаю как ее можно решить
<vadim__> у меня сейчас убунта на gnome
<vadim__> скорее всего он стоит
<|rapidsp|> похоже что проблема описана где то с середины
<vadim__> но наверно нужно что то для разработчика докачать
<vadim__> весь лог кинуть?
<|rapidsp|> цель то какая?
<|rapidsp|> с чего вдруг понадобилось гтк врукопашную ставить?
<vadim__> скомпилить https://developer.gnome.org/gtk-tutorial/stable/c39.html
<|rapidsp|> просто научиться крмпилить?
<vadim__> скачал гтк, отклыл redme, открыл install
<|rapidsp|> зачем?
<|rapidsp|> последгий раз спрашиваю :)
<vadim__> ну я учусь сейчас писать приложения на gtk. мне нужно чтобы я мог писать код и компилировать его. для этого какие то зависимости наверно нужны
<vadim__> может быть я делаю избыточную работу, потому что не понимаю до конца что у меня есть а чего не хватает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в чем пишешь код? в принципе IDE может нужные пакеты при установке подтянуть
<vadim__> это хорошая идея) я по первости хотел просто в vim написать и собрать
<|rapidsp|> труъ :)
<vadim__> а потом netbeans наверно
<vadim__> я не знаю в какой среде пишут гуй на gtk
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в разных
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.codeblocks.org/features
<vadim__> а тут есть люди, которые писали приложения на gtk
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://wiki.codeblocks.org/index.php?title=Creating_a_new_project
<vadim__> а тут есть люди, которые писали приложения на gtk?
<vadim__> намек понял
<vadim__> сейчас попробую
<vadim__> собрал простой проект в codeblocks, все получилось! спасибо!
<vadim__> Ребят, а посоветывать хорошую литературу по GTK можете? интересует разработка на c/с++
<tagezi> vadim__: маны читать )
<tagezi> хорошей литературы не помню
<tagezi> кстати, раз такая пьянка.. qt 20 лет стукнуло :)
<tagezi> vadim__: http://habrahabr.ru/post/135809/
<tagezi> совсем простое
<tagezi> vadim__: а вообще тебе сюда http://www.gtk.org/documentation.php
<tagezi> я вот не пойму, а может убунта картридер не полностью поддерживать?
<tagezi> dd у меня пашет нормально - флешки пишу, они грузятся, в винде microSDHC пишется - комп грузится.. а вот в Линухе траблы, пишется но ядро говорит что бедблоки
<tagezi> при загрузке с неё
<JohnDoe_71Rus> возможно. читал что флешкарты тупо матрица. а контроллер в микрухах ридера. и ридером определяется чего можно с картой сотворить
<tagezi> блин, и чо делать то?
<tagezi> на сайте убунты мой контролер у 2 ноутов есть, но не у моего
<tagezi> а в моём что не поддерживается? )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> all-in-one card reader
<JohnDoe_71Rus> к меня в ноуте есть SD card реадер. фотки с карточки гоняю. а вот грузануть с нее нельзя. ридер только в ОС с дровами работает. в биосе недоступен
<tagezi> а если внешний купить,интересно будет работать?
<tagezi> чото меня эта тема напрягает уже.. неделю систему не поставить, жесть какая-то
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я вот таким http://www.ebay.com/itm/371322740993 пользуюсь. заказывал 2 раза. первый сдох после 2 часов просмотра фильма в убунте запущенной с microsd
<JohnDoe_71Rus> девайсы по разному определяются vid pid и разные платы внутри
<JohnDoe_71Rus> провод в комплекте совсем хилый. сразу на замену
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: да,такихможно сразу пачку выписывать )
<tagezi> что-то я у нас не могу найти картридеров
<tagezi> кстати, следующему кодеру советуйте генту + крысиный яд + vim ... нефиг баловать молодёж, тусть учатся кодить по настоящему, как кулхацкеры )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: как у тебя с лаунч падом?
<tagezi> да никак, не могу найти нормальный ман для установки свободного пакета для разработки
<tagezi> или ты про ппа? )
<tagezi> в нём вообще не копался
<SergeyIT> а что за пакет?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: IDE для работы с TI ланчпадом. у него платка есть
<vadim__> Ребят, а по GTK есть специалисты? не могу никак найти как построить простой график. Подскажите пожалуйста куда подглядеть:)
<UNIm95> Черт. Нафига фонарику на андроиде доступ к инету?
<vadim__> обновляться:)
<UNIm95> Что ему обновлять? Этим же занимается маркет.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> троянов качать
<UNIm95> Понимаю доступ диска для ОО
<tagezi> vadim__: я же тебе дал ссылку
<UNIm95> но фонарику?
<tagezi> не помогла ни новая микроСД, ни внешний катридер
<tagezi> не понимаю почему эта фигня не работает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> livecd?
<tagezi> всмысле загрузиться на лав и от туда прожечь? )
<tagezi> а ещё можно ивнду в виртуалке поднять ))
<tagezi> UNIm95: а зачем фонарику андройд?
<tagezi> ботнеты организовывать? )
<UNIm95> tagezi:  Приложение фонарик которое включает вспышку камеры как фонарик.
<tagezi> а есть приложение топор, которое позволяет пользоваться бензопилой как топором? )
<UNIm95> tagezi: Сарказм не уместен. Ковыряю андроид в виртуалке. Там почти все приложения требую доступ к инету/рассылке смс/контактам/прочему
<tagezi> андройд не система, в нём даже фдиск не работает
<tagezi> я вчера пытался флешку записать для одроида в андроиде
<tagezi> так и не нашёл той кнопки,а бусибокс какой-то очень странный..
<tagezi> такое ощёщение что там вообще нет кореутилс и все сопутствующего
<UNIm95> tagezi:  там доже X-сервера нет
<tagezi> кореутилс работают без иксов, он помоему вообще на голом ядре может работать
<tagezi> UNIm95: подскажи лучше как катрийдер исправить )) чото оно не пишет вообще.. у меня мнения только в сторону дров...две миниСД карты бракованые - очень маленькая вероятность, лайв флешку пишет нормально, я с неё грузился.. остаётся только драва на катридер
<UNIm95> Пиши из винды =)
<tagezi> или на этот формат microSDHC
<tagezi> не вариант, это "не нашметод" )
<UNIm95> Ты же говорил что у жены ноут есть. Попробуй  с него.
<tagezi> ну из винды нормально всё пишет
<tagezi> я 2 раза пробовал
<tagezi> UNIm95: а resize2fs ведь работает только с логическими дисками?
<UNIm95> tagezi:  вроде и с нормальными работать может
<UNIm95> только кажись у нее орграницение на ext2/3
<UNIm95> ограничение
<tagezi> https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/Storage_Administration_Guide/ext4grow.html
<UNIm95> tagezi:  Я регулярно ошибаюсь
<tagezi> сдаётся мне что у красношапки другая resize2fs .. не принимает она аргументы из мана
<cebephb1y> всем привет! подскажите пожалуйста vk messanger, сейчас поствил qutim 0.3.3.0, но почему то контакты не отображаются
<cebephb1y> на ubuntu 14
<mva> leechcraft
<cebephb1y> спасибо добрый человек, пошел курить man leechcraft
<r1za4> hi all
<Rosix> Здравия всем
<tagezi> hi
<Rosix> кто на  USU linux работал ?
<tagezi> Rosix: что-то статья про него больше на рекламный буклет похожа.. кде на 900МГЦ и 384 МБ памяти?
<tagezi> хахаха
<Sergey_IT> а в чем вопрос
<Rosix> ни в чем просто спросил
<Rosix> может кто работал на ней
<Rosix> ветка убунту
<tagezi> поставь в виртуал бокс, и изучай балгарский )
<Rosix> хочу попробовать её
<Rosix> там русский имеется
<tagezi> полная локализация только балгарская,остальное кусочками
<Rosix> и не только русский все языки есть что и в убунту
<tagezi> ну, ЛО у тебя будет локализован,надеюсь они забирают оф перевод, а остальное большой вопрос
<Sergey_IT> а зачем?
<tagezi> ну хочется человеку )
<Rosix> на виртуалке попробую сначало
<tagezi> выставляй указаные параметры, чтобы сразу огорчится )
<Sergey_IT> ну если заняться нечем, то можно )
<Rosix> я там только не пойму каую брать толи дескоп то ли мини
<tagezi> да как хочешь
<tagezi> Rosix: попробуй Salix Ratpoison 14.0.1
<tagezi> там вроде даже есть какой-то установщик
<Sergey_IT> а тебе для чего?
<tagezi> по поводу скорости она реально просто литает.. только наживать успевай )
<Rosix> да я уже много что пробовал уже даже не помню что я перепробовал )
<Sergey_IT> значит пора свою писать
<tagezi> UNIm95: как ты называл утилиты для проверки дисков?
<Rosix> Sergey_IT чистая убунту не устраивает, минт надоел а на сайте сус перевел что большой потенциал итп
<Sergey_IT> а чем не устраивает?
<tagezi> нет у неё патанцеала, очередная балгенОС
<tagezi> если пробовать то что-то дельное, что бы память осталась
<UNIm95> tagezi: тебе именно жестких дисков?
<tagezi> не,флушки тоже можно.. мне её и проверять
<Rosix> tagezi ну ты правильно сказал, я на виртуалке покручу для начала
<UNIm95> Флешки и ссд: хз. Для жестких виктория
<Rosix> Sergey_IT убунту потрясающая система но в моем случае я больше предпочитаю её ветки
<tagezi> UNIm95: а гномовское что-то ты мне советовал
<tagezi> их обламывать удобнее ))
<UNIm95> tagezi:  palimpsest его вроде в gnome-disk-utility переименовали
<tagezi> UNIm95: угу, сяп
<UNIm95> tagezi:  что значит сяп? что за аббревиатура?
<tagezi> спасибо, сильно исковерканое
<UNIm95> tagezi:  все, у вас, у финнов не как у людей.
<Sergey_IT>  Rosix, и что ты там изучашь? Программы то все равно одни и те же
<tagezi> да всё там одно и тоже
<Rosix> Sergey_IT дык, понятно конечно же все это, таких образовательных систем не мало там всё сам знаешь можно все настроить как тебе надо ветка то убунту
<Rosix> Sergey_IT я наткнулся, решил потрогать её
<tagezi> UNIm95: в этих утилитах есть гуйснвя писалка img )
<Rosix> а тут просто спросил может у кого есть впечатления от нее
<Sergey_IT> я о такой впервые услышал... их же тысячи
<Rosix> Sergey_IT да, сам вчера наткнулся но от убунту не тысячи дистров
<tagezi> Rosix: я в своё время перепробовал почти все типа-убунты и половину не убунт
<tagezi> есть только один линукс - это линукс
<tagezi> остальное от лукавого.. Юнити самое глючное среди них
<Rosix> tagezi дебиван
<Rosix> <tagezi дебиан
<tagezi> и не только дебиан, но и его производные тоже.. слаку и производные, сусю, мамбу, альпайн..и дофига чего ещё
<Sergey_IT> извращенцы )
<Rosix> дебиан я имел в виду что он первопроходец
<tagezi> погоди у тебя доча подрастёт )
<Sergey_IT> понадкусывали...
<Rosix> дебиан всем папа
<Sergey_IT> у кого доча?
<tagezi> ой,внучка
<tagezi> это у меня доча )
<Sergey_IT> то-то же... совсем ты заработался )
<Sergey_IT> у мелких другой взгляд на все это
<Sergey_IT> не важно, какая ОС
<tagezi> ну вот получается что важно.. в винде её пишет, а в линухе на отрез, зараза
<tagezi> я уже какой день бьюсь, у же даже не знаю что делать
<Sergey_IT> не сталкивался с таким.... либо dd либо утилиты всегда работали....
<UNIm95> tagezi:  это вопрос или утверждение?
<tagezi> что? что я не знаю что делать? это утверждение
<UNIm95> Я про писалку img
<tagezi> partitionmanager вообще идиот, зачемто смещает диски в середину диска, жесть
<tagezi> UNIm95: да, она есть там
<UNIm95> и как? получается записать?
<tagezi> тольк она всёравно глючная, она почему-то востанавливает образ в середину диска
<tagezi> зачем она оставляет 1,5 мегобайта от начала одному разрабу извесно
<tagezi> кде тоже издевается, удалил раздел, сделал по новой, а он оба сдвинул в середину
<tagezi> они блин издиваются надомной
<tagezi> сил моих бесконечных не хватает на эо всё
<tagezi> )
<UNIm95> tagezi:  пришли флешку с адаптером microsd<>sd мне. Соберу тебе образ и обратно пришлю =)
<tagezi> UNIm95:  у меня ноут с виндой есть, если бы я хотел просто, я бы на нём записал )
<tagezi> я хочу понять как это чудовище победить
<UNIm95> Вбей осиновый кол.
<tagezi> с какого фига оно не пишет на микроСД
<Sergey_IT> разные пробовал?
<tagezi> да, сегодня пошёл купил ещё одну
<Sergey_IT> а на флешку нормально пишет?
<EdwardTim> /help
<EdwardTim> /me
<UNIm95> !ask>EdwardTim:
<UNIm95> !ask|EdwardTim
<ubuntuhelp> EdwardTim: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<EdwardTim> /msg nickserv info EdawrdTim
<EdwardTim> /ubuntuhelp
<EdwardTim> ubuntuhelp ap
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ap'
<EdwardTim> /msg
<EdwardTim> /msg nickserv info EdwardTim
<EdwardTim>  /msg nickserv info EdwardTim
<EdwardTim> /msg nickserv register 12qwaszx edyard.tim@gmail.com
<EdwardTim> /ubuntuhelp ls
<EdwardTim> /msg ubuntuhelp !nick
<EdwardTim> /msg ChanServ help
#ubuntu-ru 2015-05-23
<tagezi> утра всем
<tagezi> чото сегодня совсем тихо )
<tagezi> вымерли всё чоли?
<Anti-Pizza> тссссс
<tagezi> эээ
<Rosix> Всем здравия
<tagezi> и тебе не хварать
<Rosix> tagezi спасиб
<keoskes1> test
<ubuntuhelp> keoskes1, Понг понг понг...
<keoskes1> энибади?
<red_shuhardt1> ?
<Rosix> как там комменты оставляют, в репе убунту
<Rosix> пытался оставить ошибку выбивает
<Sergey_IT> какую?
<Rosix> у меня не одна репа я там спутал в убунту вообще немогу написать, нет поля и голосовать нет возможности
<Sergey_IT> у куда в убунту пишешь?
<Lucifers> привет
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<NFMRZ> Всем доюрой ночи.
<NFMRZ> Доброй*
#ubuntu-ru 2015-05-24
<Strilo4ka>  /msg nickserv register Strilo4ka 3111978 valera13@icloud.com
<Strilo4ka> 123
<red_shuhardt1> Strilo4ka: пароль? ))
<Strilo4ka> ахах )
<Strilo4ka> будет другой
<Strilo4ka> :)
<red_shuhardt1> Хакеры узнали пароль к моей почте, но как они узнали, что я загадал год Канонизации святого Доминика Григорием IX? Это 1234
<Strilo4ka> )
<keoskes1> я понимаю, что это канал про Ubuntu, но кто-нибудь может помочь с raspberry pi на debian9
<keoskes1> *?
<UNIm95> keoskes1:  спрашивай tagezi он с odroid работает
<keoskes1> UNIm95: спасибо.
<Rosix> Всем здравия
<Rosix> вине кто пользуется ?
<UNIm95> !ask | Rosix
<ubuntuhelp> Rosix: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Rosix> UNIm95 ну ты не умничай
<Rosix> в общем в вине троян нашел
<UNIm95> !rules|Rosix
<ubuntuhelp> Rosix: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<UNIm95> Rosix: Сам поставил? И сам нашел? Он хоть заработал?
<Rosix> UNIm95 ну как же я тебе поставлю на только установленую вине я просто решил проверить ее
<Rosix> короче не советую вине пользоваться
<Rosix> лучше через виртуалку
<UNIm95> Rosix: Как ты нашел трояна?
<Rosix> UNIm95 вине среде он будет работать
<UNIm95> Rosix: Ты в свежем префиксе вайна нашел трояна? Если да то расскажи чем ты его искал.
<Rosix> я установил его сегодня вине решил проверить и в итоге в его експлоере троян точит я сикреты не открываю чем сканирую но показать покажу путь
<UNIm95> Rosix: А ты редкостный и не особо умный тролль.
<Rosix> http://sg.uploads.ru/ebCnk.png
<Rosix> UNIm95 ты за базаром своим следи
<Rosix> UNIm95 или ты наивняк что на линуксе нет софта диагностики виндовых файлов ?
<UNIm95> Rosix: Запустил какую-то онлайн проверялку на вирусы и радуешься. ~100% всех этих фиговин ничего нормально не проверяют а обманывают пользователя что бы он установил фейковый авир
<Rosix> <UNIm95 получается тогда что ты троль
<Rosix> так как троянец этот известен
<UNIm95> Проверка вайновых компонентов всегда будет давать срабатывания из-за того что компоненты вайна написаны с помощью реверинжиниринга
<Rosix> и вине среде он рабоать будет
<Rosix> да и троянца тоже вот надо было напи сать без него же никак )
<Rosix> UNIm95 да и вообще я тебе точно не соберался ничего доказывать я всем написал а там у каждого своя голова
<tagezi> сам поставил - сам нашёл
<tagezi> моложец, возьми с полки пиражок )
<Rosix> tagezi  сам это глупо
<Rosix> да и некчему
<UNIm95> Мда. Это рельно тролль. Причем очень толстый.
<Rosix> UNIm95 слыш троль рот свой прикрой
<Rosix> мнение свое оставь при себе
<tagezi> Rosix: тоесть ты утверждаешь, что разрабы вайна спецом установили троян?
<tagezi> это тянет на судебное разбирательство, вообще-то
<Rosix> tagezi я что вижу то и написал
<UNIm95> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: ifalkorr, artus, inkvizitor68sl, sharikoff, andrex
<Rosix> tagezi вине если троян внедряют то их надо судить
<UNIm95> tagezi: Vakuuttunut?
<Rosix> да и вот еще что для особо одаренного в оф Putty выявили шпионский модуль, так что наивняк не думай что в жизни так все просто
<UNIm95> Rosix: этот модуль обнаружили в сборка не от официального разработчика putty
<tagezi> UNIm95: вообще.. так редко этим пользуешься, что всё забываешь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и что он делает? Сливает пин код карты в FY<&
<JohnDoe_71Rus> анб
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: надо скрипты в менюшку добавить и не забудешь
<Rosix> <UNIm95 ты людей можешь как за два пальца оскорбить мне ты больше можешь ничего не писать я игнорирую
<tagezi> да ну их, эти скрипты, сидеть, писать
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/15/0524/h_1432464538_6100371_68b0806979.png
<tagezi> такое интереснее )
<UNIm95> tagezi: Ок. Сорри. Думал пользуешься.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: хм. Личный лисапед с треугольными колесами?
<tagezi> UNIm95: да не, я уже в справку глянул ) будет и дальше хулюганить. пойдёт в бан
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну, да.. заодно потринероваться с калькой, а то сноровку начинаю терять, от того что работы мало, сидел минут 15 вспоминал как выпадающий список делать )
<tagezi> а в одной ячейке сделал условие через.. эм.. короче длинное и не понятное... не порядок это всё
<tagezi> мне тут только правильно множетель осталось вывести, и можно к обратной задаче приступать
<Rosix> tagezi помнишь я про SUS Болгарский писал, так вот я его попробовал и мне он понравился поставил на жестянку
<Rosix> tagezi там язык системы изначально на английском но русский ставится без проблем
<tagezi> !rules|Rosix
<ubuntuhelp> Rosix: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Rosix> !rules|tagezi
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<MaD-DoG2000> Всем привет
<MaD-DoG2000> msg nickserv register 777999x mad-dog2000@ukr.net
<MaD-DoG2000> ^))
<MaD-DoG2000>  /msg nickserv identify 0987667890
<froover> Условия: Есть iso образ с пакетами программ, которых нет в основном репозитории. Создавался с помощью APTonCD.
<froover> Возможно ли добавить такой образ в источники приложений, без установки Synaptic ?
<froover> Обычно в различных руководствах пишут как то так:
<froover> "Если вы переносите пакеты на другой компьютер(на котором нет привода, или не хочется носить диск ) в виде файла образа aptoncd-xxxxxxxx-CD1.iso (например на флешке) смонтируйте iso командой : sudo mount -o loop /путь_к_файлу/aptoncd-xxxxxxxx-CD1.iso /media/cdrom0 и добавьте источник про
<froover> грамм в список репозиториев: sudo synaptic –add-cdrom /media/cdrom0"
<Strilo4ka> ну правьте  /etc/apt/sources.list
<Strilo4ka> если примонтировано уже
<Strilo4ka> в чем проблема?
<froover> Strilo4ka: Я когда только только написал это сообщение, сам уже догадался о этом...
<Strilo4ka>   через  nano, vi, vim
<Strilo4ka> ок )
<froover> Strilo4ka: я обычно gedit использую
<Strilo4ka> привикайте к консоле )
<Strilo4ka> это линукс
<Strilo4ka> а сервера как настраивать будете )
<Strilo4ka> нет же рабочего стола
<froover> Strilo4ka: давно к ней привык, но какая то привычка открывать текстовой редактор для правки конфига, осталаьс
<froover> nano Лучше, потому что его устанавливать не надо, он уже есть по умолчанию :-D
<froover> Strilo4ka: Мне кажется, фразу "это линукс" упоминать не стоит :)
<Strilo4ka> не
<Strilo4ka> его нет по умолчанию
<Strilo4ka> то в убунту есть
<Strilo4ka> в дебиване вроде небыло
<Strilo4ka> хз
<froover> Strilo4ka:  вообще то конференция посвящена ubuntu
<Strilo4ka> самый штатный это vi
<Strilo4ka> вообще то убугту походить от дебиана
<Strilo4ka> вкурсе
<Strilo4ka> > Strilo4ka: Мне кажется, фразу "это линукс" упоминать не стоит :)
<Strilo4ka> все сказано в тему
<Strilo4ka> !
<Rosix> Strilo4ka да в убунту идет а в ветках от нее редко ставится по умолчинирю
<froover> да, "vi" тоже есть по умолчанию. Не понял только какой пакет за него отвечает, то есть в установленных не смог найти, я так есть и открывает документы
<Rosix> sudo dpkg --get-selections
<Strilo4ka> sudo dpkg --get-selections | more
<Strilo4ka> а то не видно нифига
<Strilo4ka> как переключать росладку удобно? не пуск пробел
<Strilo4ka> кто как юзает?
<Strilo4ka> ну чтоб не задеть дефолтные коробочные кобминации хз
<Strilo4ka> как-то неудобно пуск-пробел
<Strilo4ka> как в мак
<Rosix> я сделал Shift + Alt
<Strilo4ka> хм
<Rosix>  Alt + Shift или  Shift + Alt у меня срабатывает разницы нет каую первее нажму
<froover> Strilo4ka: А как в Мак?
<red_shuhardt> как по мне, клавиша Caps Lock наиболее оптимальна. И как убеждённый анти-мышатник-kлаводpочеp использую всё что возможно с клавиатуры. Неразрешимых или принципиальных конфликтов не возникало.
<froover> Для меня удобно переключать по Caps Lock
<froover> Стандартными средствами в Ubuntu, настроить легко. А Если понадобится сам капс, то его вызвать можно по shift+caps look
<froover> red_shuhardt: мышь это восхитительное устройство, не стоит её принижать. А у меть работать только с клавиатурой без мыши, или только мышью это лишь плюс. :)
<froover> red_shuhardt: не мало gui приложений написаны так, что совсем без мыши будет оочень сложно.
<froover> red_shuhardt: были у меня моменты когда надо бы отключить мышь, с целью освободить порт, а тачпада не было, только клавиатура... можно без мыши да, но сложно,
<red_shuhardt> froover: нисколько не принижаю значение и необходимость мыши, но именно тот факт,
<red_shuhardt> что некоторые разработчики не учитывают возможность работать без мыши очень сильно огорчает и оскорбляет на личном уровне.
<froover> вот это интересно, что человек кнопку super, называет ПУСК
<froover> red_shuhardt: да согласен, про это самое оскорбление
<froover> red_shuhardt: проблем всегда было и будет много,
<red_shuhardt> froover: хорошо, что хоть не "вынь"!)))
<red_shuhardt> (про пуск)
<froover> red_shuhardt: Некоторые на CLI переходят, отнюдь не потому что GUI, плохо а потому что оно ХРЕНОВОЕ... иногда по этой же причине с клавиатурными комбиациями
<froover> Возможно ли такой репозиторий подписать своим ключом? https://sites.google.com/site/informatech2k/gnu-linux-ubuntu/lokalnyj-mini-repozitorij
<froover> http://i.dell.com/sites/imagecontent/products/PublishingImages/inspiron-15-3000-series-laptops/laptop-inspiron-15-pdp_11.jpg
<froover> из статьи про модели ноутбуков с предустановленной Ubuntu. Похоже дел жаждит, что бы пользователи по чаще выливали жидкости на ноутбуки
#ubuntu-ru 2016-05-23
<chelaxe> Всем привет
<chelaxe> Есть кто?
<tagezi> утра всем
<chelaxe> Народ есть вопрос
<chelaxe> про LUKS с LVM
<artus> туц
<tagezi> !ask chelaxe
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ask chelaxe'
<tagezi> !ask > chelaxe
<ubuntuhelp> chelaxe, please see my private message
<tagezi> блин, весно забываю как это делать
<tagezi> artus: тык
<chelaxe> tagezi, что хотел то?
<tagezi> я то?
<tagezi> я ничего не хотел, просто на вопрос "Есть вопрос про имярек" никто никогда не ответит
<tagezi> интересно, почему у нас на форуме время на час отличается от московского?
<artus> !ask | chelaxe
<ubuntuhelp> chelaxe: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<artus> во каг )
<tagezi> ещё раз вне го этой штукой пульнуть :))
<artus> tagezi, дароф тагезиг
<artus> контролечку? :D
<tagezi> привет, алтуз :)
<tagezi> дадада, чтобы точно наповал :)
<artus> так, а хте это мое ненаглядное нудное создание
<artus> andrex, ануниспать смерд
<artus> кто чего скажет по поводу pycharm? ))
<chelaxe> artus, привет.
<chelaxe> Вопрос: как добавить ключ для LUKS (сам ключ добавлен) в загрузку. Хотелось чтобы при наличии ключа сам пропускал, а при отсутствии запрашивал пароль.
<artus> эмммм, а проблема в чем?
<chelaxe> При этом ключ на флешке
<chelaxe> первый кб
<chelaxe> не догоняю как правильно сделать дальше
<artus> че, в параною играешсо? )))
<chelaxe> нет нужно оттестить для виртуалок
<chelaxe> клиент хочет, у него часто сервачки забирают вот он нервничает
<artus> а тонкий клиент из кого нить гандураса не вариант? ))
<chelaxe> тут много но.. серв должен быть на тер.. россии
<artus> ну фигли, поставте на рер рашки промежуточный впн :D
<artus> chelaxe, http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/luks_cloud тут жеж все разжовано прям дальше некуда
<mva> chelaxe: так ведь тысячи хаутушек про ключи, не?
<artus> этажи читать надо )
<mva> и тебе, к слову, нужно не просто с ключом/паролем, но и с правдоподобным отрицанием
<mva> т.е. с фальшивым разделом
<chelaxe> mva, да но это только трукрупт умеет?
<artus> долампочки эти фальш разделы ) так, от участкового разве что )) или от гопника
<artus> хотя если фальш раздел займет 90% от емкости диска и будет забит всякой фигней ...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> usb ключ не найден. 10 минут до запуска ракеты. Цель указана - Вашингтон
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Для отмены вставьте верный usb ключ
<artus> а ключ зашить апаратно в кой нить микроконтроллер, и по синесубу пусть отдает его. утянули с места дислокации - фиг вам а не ключ )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> можно скопировать что он шлет в эфир и клонировать
<artus> бред несеш)
<artus> для того чтоб что-то клонировать- надо знать о сим факте )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> несу людям тепло, радость, чушь и бред
<artus> а после драки кулаками не машут )
<artus> дяяя))
<tagezi> блин.. как всегда всё самое интересное пропустил :(
<tagezi> есть програмки по автоматическому составлению дипломов? :)
<tagezi> так чтобы тему задал, и оно само составилось и отформатировалось? :)
<rapidsp> test
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp, Понг понг понг...
<artus> есть, лежит в той же дериктории кге софт по самостоятельному написанию софта )
<SergeyIT> ой
<tagezi> SergeyIT: гвоздик? :)
<artus> ыы
<SergeyIT> список входящих/выходящих на ногу упал, а вы смеетесь :(
<UNIm95> Хай мужики
<UNIm95> Вопрос: 300€ за костюм это много?
<SergeyIT> водолазный?
<SergeyIT> в какой стране?
<Scrimmer> tagezi:
<tagezi> UNIm95: нет, это так себе.. до 500 можешь не жлобствовать
<tagezi> хотя.. если тебе только 1 раз одеть.. можно и подешевле
<tagezi> Scrimmer: хочешь чтобы artus или andrex позвал
<tagezi> они сегодня злые, кикнут без б
<tagezi> хотя не.. с +б кикнут :)
<Scrimmer> andrex: доров
<Scrimmer> artus: доров, ну что, сгонял? )
<tagezi> Scrimmer: они тебе игнорируют :)
<Scrimmer> tagezi: людям есть чем заняться, в отличии от тебя
<tagezi> хотя наверное, просто один спит, а другой уже домой учапал мо своего ардуины
<tagezi> да, мне вообще нечем заняться :'(
<Scrimmer> книжку хоть почитай (
<tagezi> мне даже поговорить не скем :'(
<Scrimmer> просто тебя все игнорируют (
<tagezi> нет, просто я всех игнорирую :)
<Scrimmer> тебе никто не пишет, кого ты игнорируешь ?
<Scrimmer> тебе даже UNIm95 не ответил
<SigmaTel> Добрый вечер.
<tagezi> привет
<tagezi> Scrimmer: он не ответил, потому что побежал костюм покупать :)
<tagezi> ща прибежит отчитается :)
 * tagezi задумался о людях, которые пишут госты
<SigmaTel> (О)_(О) за костюмом?
<SigmaTel> В магазин или в химчмстку?
<tagezi> в магазин, он бакалавра заканчивает
<UNIm95> Scrimmer: Человек мог закинуть вопрос и отойти. Так как он в этом чате очень даже долго находтся.
<UNIm95> tagezi Да взял уже. Думал переплатил. А вот оно как. Первый костюм в жизни.
<UNIm95> И это не на бакалавра. А к клиенту. Буду админов на Хадуп натягивать.
<SigmaTel> Поздравляю с первым костюмом :-)
<UNIm95> или учить.
<tagezi> UNIm95: я когда на свадьбу покупал, случано в магазине нашёл удешевлённый с мааленьким еле заметным пятнышком за 150 евро.. в реале он стоил 900
<UNIm95> SigmaTel: Да я в нем как клоун выгляжу. Всю жизнь джинсы+майка
<tagezi> такчто нормальная цена
<SigmaTel> UNIm95: почему так?
<UNIm95> Надеюсь. Страховщики люди не от этой жизни.
<UNIm95> SigmaTel: а что еще админу надо?
<tagezi> нафиг тебе костюм? они тебя слушать не будут.. нужно щитину, банку открытого пива и ходдог в руки
<SigmaTel> tagezi: во загнул XD
<tagezi> и майку недели 2 не стирать, тогда обучение пойдёт на ура :)
<SigmaTel> Веэээ.
<UNIm95> tagezi: Да я 100% уверен что когда увижу именно админов то так они выглядят.Мне же еще с манагерами общаться.
<SergeyIT> жуть... я костюмы с 13 лет ношу...
<UNIm95> SergeyIT: Вот то что ты сейчас сказал для меня прямо АД
<tagezi> SergeyIT: школьную форму ввели раньше вроде
<SigmaTel> SergeyIT: ()_()
<UNIm95> SigmaTel:  не удивляйся. Он уже дед.
<SergeyIT> так я в 6 классе к классический костюм и перелез... в школьной форме несолидно
<SigmaTel> Что еще за Хадуп?
<tagezi> а шнобеля ты не получал? :)
<SergeyIT> в
<SergeyIT> зачем?
<tagezi> ну, для солилности :)
<UNIm95> SigmaTel: Apache hadoop
<SergeyIT> а костюм удобно
<tagezi> на нобеля не дотянул, но шнобелем был отмечен :)
<UNIm95> Нет ничего удобнее ги(кимоно для джиу-джитсу)
<tagezi> UNIm95: с чего это тебя послали учить админов, тыже вроде сам админ
<tagezi> провинился чтоли? :)
<SigmaTel> UNIm95: Приходи в кимоно всех админским делам учить :D
<UNIm95> tagezi: Нет. Я же говорил что страховщики не от нашей жизни. Они купили лицензии, железо для кластера но админов на подготовку не направили.
<UNIm95> А наша фирма специализируется на Data Warehouse
<tagezi> матерь божья.. я думал только в России такой бардак
<UNIm95> Разница между русскими и немцами в языке.
<SigmaTel> Хранилищем данных?
<UNIm95> с каждым годом в это убеждаюсь все больше и больше.
<tagezi> да, такая большая комната с полками под тетрадки :)
<tagezi> UNIm95: меня жена уговаривает в магистратуру тут чапать
<tagezi> я вот думаю, нужно ли оно мне
<SigmaTel> tagezi: ...в виде жестких дисков
<UNIm95> Тут? Финка? Германия?
<tagezi> какая продвинутая молодеж теперь пошла :)
<tagezi> финка
<tagezi> в германию помоему жена расхотела ехать
<UNIm95> Хз. Делай как хочешь.
<tagezi> я в 14 лет только о перфорактах и перфолентах знал
<SigmaTel> Перфорактах?
<tagezi> хотя нет, в 14 я уже знал об магнитной плёнке на бабинах :)
<tagezi> ты не знаешь что такое перфокарты?
<SigmaTel> Знаю
<tagezi> ну, а у меня весь дом ими был завален :)
<SigmaTel> Своего рода носитель программы, код в виде выбоин.
<tagezi> выбоин :)))
<SigmaTel> "Перфоракты?" - это насчет очепятки
<SigmaTel> Я в 5 про VHS только узнал...
<tagezi> ааа, я вобще безграмотно пишу
<tagezi> у меня в 5 небыло VHS :)
<SigmaTel> Сравнил... хе-хе.
<UNIm95> tagezi: На бАбинах. А ты распутник.
<tagezi> :) ну я не виноват что так пишеться :))
<tagezi> блин, оформление документации на модуль занимает 3 раза больше времени чем написание самого модуля
<SigmaTel> tagezi: будто даташит пишешь
<UNIm95> tagezi: правильно пишется бОбина
<tagezi> эм
<tagezi> UNIm95: о_О
<UNIm95> tagezi: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91%D0%BE%D0%B1%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B0
<tagezi> точно
<tagezi> да нашёл уже :)
<UNIm95> Я хоть и беларус в германии.
<UNIm95> но немного помню как что пишется
<tagezi> ааа.. у беларусов русский вперед беларуского :)
<tagezi> меня бы удивило, если бы ты беларуский знал бы так же хорошо как русский :))
<tagezi> SigmaTel: http://www.rugost.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=108:34-4-8&catid=25&Itemid=62
<UNIm95> tagezi: ты не поверишь. Белорусский как слышишь так и пишешь.
<tagezi> вот такое нужно, только покороче и более в научной форме :)
<tagezi> может я общаюсь на диалекте беларусского ту? :)
<UNIm95> Нет.
<SergeyIT> он как в СПб область переехал, так язык забывать стал
<SigmaTel> tagezi: веримногабукав
<anton_p> что то я старый стал, не могу заборот амд турбо коре технологию. не повышается частота и всё тут. думаю может и фиг с ней
<SergeyIT> а надо?
<anton_p> ну типа ж ускорение нахаляву
<anton_p> замучал биос, а толку мало.
<anton_p> с интелом как то не парился даже. а тут вот решил...
<anton_p> чтото скучно стало. апгрейднуться на 16.04 что ли...
<SergeyIT> давай... потом расскажешь )
<anton_p> всё равно весь день проколупался с компом, устанавливая кулер и разбираясь с охлаждением вообще..
<SergeyIT> не сломал? Тогда апргрейди, может тогда и сломается )
<anton_p> не сломал, хотя был удивлён, когда кулер боксовый от проца не оторвался, а вырвал проц из слота... :)
<anton_p> короче, нажал апгрейд. потом разберусь что вышло
<SigmaTel> Товарищи, выручайте! No screens found на startx!
<SigmaTel> В  Google рылся, не нашел...
<anton_p> что то я пока не нашёл разницы видимой. только номер версии сменился :)
<SigmaTel> Выхлоп X.org тут - http://dumpz.org/2150848/
<SigmaTel> Ругается на монитор...
<SigmaTel> Что делать с этим? Видео - Mali400
<anton_p> поставь бинарный драйвер
<SigmaTel> Я ставил драйвера в deb. Фреймбуфферные дрова только для 13.10 самые последние.
<SigmaTel> деб-овые для мали.
<anton_p> опенсорсных драйверов нет, только бинарные. а конкретного опыта у меня с ними вообще нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SigmaTel: armbian для твоей платы есть?
<SigmaTel> Нет
<SigmaTel> У меня планшет
<SigmaTel> Плата ZM1124-MB
<SigmaTel> V1.4
<SigmaTel> Планшет Turbopad 1012 (aka Vastking M1082q-3G)
<SigmaTel> Rockchip 3188, Mali 400.
<anton_p> вобщем, сапгрейдился я до 16.04. нульпроблемо, ничего как будто и не изменилось пока. только ошибка с мониторами пропала
<SigmaTel> Та же проблема была "no screens"/
<SigmaTel> ?
<anton_p> подозреваю, что бинарные драйвера хотят определённую версию иксов
<anton_p> не знаю про "ту же", но сддм косячил, не хотел нормально понимать подключенные мониторы
<anton_p> а после него кскрин периодически тоже путал кто у меня главный -- монитор или телевизор
<SigmaTel> Не, у меня вообще не определяется монитор. Куда выводить - не понимкет.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> дык из 16.04 выпилили проприетарные дрова радеон.
<SigmaTel> У меня не радеон
<SigmaTel> У меня Mali 400 MP
<SigmaTel> Radeon у меня никогда не жил.
<SigmaTel> У меня Intelы и Mali живут.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> интелы не живут
<SigmaTel> -.-
<SigmaTel> Тем более у меня ноутбук вместо ПК
<anton_p> пк -- персональный комп. ноутбук, часто, тоже персональный и по сути он тоже комп
<_bear> anton_p: эко тебя плющит
<carmack> Как в наутилусе (gnome) добавить конекстное меню "Создать новый файл"?
<tagezi> хороший вопрос в 2 часа носи :)
<tagezi> ч*
<carmack> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/add-new-empty-file-entry-to-nautilus-36.html
<carmack> Только не это "поделие"
<carmack> Есть какой-нибудь плагин или ещё что-то похожее?
<tagezi> наутилус сам по себе поделие
<tagezi> плагины для наутилуча начинают жутко тормазить работу с ним
<carmack> А что можешь предложить взамен?
<tagezi> хотя народ торчит от них и лепит
<carmack> Caja, dolphin?
<tagezi> долфин :)
<carmack> Аааа
<carmack> На гноме норм пойдёт?
<carmack> Вроде кдеешная
<tagezi> неа, 90% кде запустит
<carmack> Ну а плагин можешь посоветовать?
<carmack> Для наутилуса
<tagezi> фактически получишь 2 рабочих стола запущенных одновременно, но с видом гнома
<tagezi> не, я им не пользуюсь уже года 3 или 4.. съехал с гнома из-за тупости наутилуча восновном
<tagezi> мне кде наравиться именно из-за долфина, остальное так себе.. можно и пережить без этих свистелок
<carmack> Пишут, что nemo норм
<tagezi> я не пользовал
<carmack> Ну как так можно обосраться с файловым менеджером? лол
<carmack> Кстати дельфин норм
<carmack> Но кеды надоели чё то
<tagezi> мне вообще всё равно что стоит, лижбы удобно работать было
<tagezi> кеды, шмеды..
<carmack> Ну вот, nemo норм
<tagezi> если бы в юнити была был нормальный файловый менеджер, я бы с неё и не слез.. 20 минут допила и она летает
<carmack> А под чем сейчас сидишь?
<carmack> А ты^
<tagezi> кде 4
<tagezi> но я на генте
<carmack> Аааа
<carmack> Я недавно слез с кде арч
<carmack> Я там накосячил жёстко
<tagezi> :))
<tagezi> я уже во всём сегодня косячу.. почти дописал диплом
<carmack> Сколько раз писали, что хочешь экспериментов юзай виртуалку
<tagezi> жесть блин
<carmack> Да, братишка, я уже забыл что это такое
<tagezi> еслибы я в 20 лет пошул учиться, я бы уже тоже забыл
<carmack> Столько лет прошло
<tagezi> а тут блин почти 40, а я в памперсах :)
<carmack> Мне 26 лет
<carmack> Сегодня исполнилось
<carmack> А диплом защищал в 18 что ли
<carmack> По какой-то фигне
<carmack> Короче, мне практически не пригодилось моё образование
<carmack> Я до сих не пор не понимаю, как там могли обосраться с nautilus
<carmack> В чём космический эффект?
<tagezi> да хрен его знает, красношапка родила глубоководного анквалангиста
<tagezi> Надпись «Ok» на кнопке подтверждения действий является специфическим элементом свойственным локализации русского интерфейса LibreOffice во всех операционных системах на которое можно установить это приложение.
<tagezi> чего Серёга её не назвал "Понеслось"?
<tagezi> был бы ржачный диплом :)
<carmack> Наверное, ладно я спать
<carmack> Удачи тебе
<mva> tagezi:
<mva> не стыдно обманывать?
<mva> :)
<mva> // я про то, что дельфин запустит 90% кед и "второй рабочий стол" и т.п.
#ubuntu-ru 2016-05-24
<andrex> айайай тагезик)
<anton_p>  «Четыре отдельных заземляющих провода и более эффективное разделение аудиоканалов для достижения лучшего качества звука. В отличие от обычного кабеля для наушников с общим заземлителем, в этом кабеле имеется левый и правый
<anton_p> провода с независимыми заземлителями для обоих каналов, поэтому вы слышите меньше искажений и перекрестных помех». «Усилитель S-Master HX использует упрощенный цифровой сигнальный тракт и точный алгоритм определения шума на
<anton_p> высоких частотах, благодаря чему вы получаете чистейший звук как при прослушивании музыки, так и при кинопросмотре»
<anton_p> мои знания бастуют против этого текста...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> включил убунту-ру а там аудиофильский экстаз
<anton_p> да я с утра тоже офигел :)
<anton_p> про заземлители в кабеле улёт
<anton_p> сочетание "_упрощённый_ цифровой сигнальный тракт" и "_точный_ алгоритм определения шума" выносят мне мозг :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а от простой физики как тебе http://www.greatesttrueaudio.ru/uploads/posts/2016-03/1458596124_efaadb352ad2.jpg ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/ibigdan/8161099/7195821/7195821_original.jpg
<anton_p> вау
<JohnDoe_71Rus> anton_p: мне вот интересно, а когда электроны в разъем входят, им не тесно, не застревают?
<anton_p> я помню как втирал какому то начальнику почему кабель коаксиальный нельзя просто сгибать, а надо радиус загиба соблюдать
<anton_p> лет 20+ назад
<anton_p> отмазу за что то лепил :)
<anton_p> аналогия была с авто, когда он на большой скорости в поворот входит, его заносит и может вынести с дороги. начальник понял, что электроны могут не вписываться в поворот
<JohnDoe_71Rus> бугага
<artus> омммммм
<artus> аууу, нежить, просыпайсоооо
<tagezi> утра всем
<artus> оппа, оно проснулось
<tagezi> я полтора часа назад проснулось
<tagezi> голова болит, так как-будто вчера пол дня квасил полёной водкой (
<artus> ыы, а я таки вчера весь вечер квасил, но на удивление огурцом :D водк был по ходу хороший :D
<artus> сработало колдунство, мой будун к тебе ушоль :D
<tagezi> угу... вот погоди.. встретимся на тёной улице, я тебе всё колдувство ствоё верну :)
<artus> ты того, не грози, ато сегодня повторю, чтоб знал :D
<tagezi> я наверное просто думать отвык в таких объёмах с такой интенсивностью
<tagezi> тупею, блин
<tagezi> нало поступать в магистратуру, а то вообще отупею с моим графиком
<tagezi> andrex: куда светку дел?
<tagezi> признавайся давай
<artus> воо, точно, andrex ану дай светку, мне срочно нужна светка )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: artus вы хорошо спите при свете?
<artus> если света мягкая , то очень даже :D
<tagezi> угу, я всегда сплу хорошо при тёплой ламповой свете :))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: у тебя какой одроид?
<tagezi> с1
<artus> tagezi, футаким быть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: http://www.armbian.com/odroid-c1/
<tagezi> да ну его.. в виртуалке можно собрать любой дистр рна свой вкус и цвет
<tagezi> и нафига там крыса то нужна? он конечно позволяет даже в гимпе работать, но LXDE за глаза и зауши
<[koshka]> Мя
<artus> опа, кто дверь не закрыл?
<tagezi> скрипит?
<artus> коты шастают, а вдруг рыбу сопрут
<[koshka]> Не ем рыбу:)
<artus> а тебе никто и не предлагал, и да, то что ты ее не еш, не исключает самого факта спереть :D
<tagezi> когка веган? :)
<tagezi> кошка*
<[koshka]> Мясо ем!
<anton_p> веганы ваще странные
<artus> веганы вобще все поголовно с вавками в голове :D
<anton_p> вегетарианцы удивительные, а веганы просто улёт
<[koshka]> Я люблю шашлык
<[koshka]> Мммм
<[koshka]> Шашиль машиль
<artus> шашлык из кошки... мммммм....
<anton_p> пирожки с кошачьим мясом?
<[koshka]> Фи
<anton_p> говорят, свинья может своих детей сожрать, если их вовремя не забрать
<[koshka]> Вообще! Давайте поздравляйте меня! Я все ближе и ближе к пенсии
<anton_p> что с человеком ни делай, он упорно ползёт на кладбище
<anton_p> не знаю с чем тут поздравлять
<anton_p> сначала пенсия, потом гроб
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=44481
<tagezi> всё, началась борьба с копирастами :)
<[koshka]> На работе так весело, что мы аж смотрим техасскую резню
<tagezi> что, пасьянс запретили? :)
<[koshka]> О, нет
<[koshka]> Я год тут работаю, и не видела что игры тут есть
<artus> какие игры, работать негрыы, солнце ешо высоко
<SergeyIT> так сиеста ж
<artus> до сиесты еще 15 минут :D
<SergeyIT> это у тебя, у нас уже
<artus> }:(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: блин, я думал ты про других копирастов
<anton_p> https://www.overclockers.ru/hardnews/76200/aoc-mars-pervyj-monoblok-na-operacionnoj-sisteme-remix-os.html
<anton_p> как много удивительного в мире
<artus> ремикс ненужен
<anton_p> ну как отрыжка хрен с ним. как основная ос для моноблока -- прикольно
<anton_p> этакий планшет
<anton_p> планшетодесктоп. на чём сдох микрософтмобайл
<artus> планшеты тоже ненужны, бесмысленные игрушки
<anton_p> от планшетов есть большая польза -- их можно вешать в машину, чтобы детям было что смотреть в пути
<anton_p> когда ехать эн часов, это просто супер
<artus> блин, не могу сдержатцо
<artus> дети ненужны :D
<anton_p> пукнул?
<artus> :D в чатик, да :D
<anton_p> ну тебе не нужны, а у меня уже есть
<artus> ну да, обратно сдать не получитцо :D
<anton_p> ездил в хорватию 1500км, два дня пути. без планшетов было бы убийство
<anton_p> а так они сидят спокойно, мультики смотрят в наушниках. каждый свой
<anton_p> мультики на винчестере по вайфаю
<anton_p> винчестер в багажнике
<artus> как все сложно , ужс
<anton_p> это что. ещё можно по мобиле инет сделать... :)
<anton_p> и с пассажирского сиденья на ноуте...
<artus> у тебя на ноуте есть пасажирское сиденье и оно умеет интернеты раздавать? ты крут :D
<anton_p> вернее, даже не по мобиле. точку доступа брал с собой. все мобилы на неё цеплялись, иногда с ноута
<anton_p> 3г рутер
<SergeyIT> бедные дети (
<anton_p> да мне бы такое бедное детство
<SergeyIT> а чего хорошего то?
<andrex> какуютакую светку вы от меня треуете)
<andrex> про gry чтоли?
<andrex> она на русиане торчала
<artus> andrex, а рыжая есть?
<andrex> ии рыжая гдет была
<artus> о, даффай рыжую
<andrex> тока не ri
<andrex> рыжая не пойдет)
<andrex> она зая я в нее унтой кинул)
<artus> от оленевод необразованый :D
<andrex> ну а че она метлой дерется
<artus> ты не отмазывайсо )
<andrex> зайди на русиан и пни авру она рыжая вроде как)
<artus> это за ними ешо и ходить надо? нууу, я ж линивыыйй
<andrex> вот теперь мне на ногу вазу бухнула
<artus> нога ненужна
<andrex> и рука тоже
<artus> а дааавай мы отрежем тебе ногу, я тебе выстрогаю деревянную нахлабучку на культю, и подарю папугая, буиш пиратом :D
<anton_p> мёд -- наше всё. и не говорите, что он не нужен
<JohnDoe_71Rus> anton_p: http://forum.doctorhead.ru/index.php?app=classifieds&module=core&do=view_item&item_id=18168 ушки
<artus> anton_p, намазывай пчел на хлеб, и мед, и мясо
<anton_p> 6к евро за уши. что то дёшево
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и еще волшебный кабель
<artus> фигня,не ведись, там за углом точно такой же за 12 продают
<anton_p> Disregarding personal sound preferences, the Abyss is easily better than LCD 3, but doesn't quite match the HD 800. For $5000 it's not worth the asking price. Instead, consider buying a Stax SR-009 or a really good setup with the HD 800.
<anton_p> херня говорят
<anton_p> Sennheiser HD800 -- 850 с рук. да на фиге я их вертел
<JohnDoe_71Rus> anton_p: говорят что HD800 кусок человеческих фекалий
<anton_p> я вобщем не настолько меломан
<anton_p> у меня простые rs-180 из соображений удобства
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот еще менение "за 320к лучше матиз взять и у*****хать в лес соловьев слушать. свиноуши остосут объем леса передать" (с) цитата :)
<anton_p> ну матьиз это уже иное
<anton_p> это уже из области авто
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зато с какой целью )
<anton_p> это примерно как "вместо велосипеде купить пива"
<artus> с рыбкой ?
<anton_p> с водкой. что б не на ветер
<tagezi> на ветер это хорошо.. возобновляемая энергетика :)
<artus> ветер ненужен
<anton_p> нет ветра -- нет погоды
<artus> погода .. ну ты в курсе :D
<anton_p> у природы нет плохой. у людей есть
<andrex> нет атмосферы нет погоды
<andrex> а так нефиг мне ту плакать)
<anton_p> населена роботами
<artus> человекоподобными роботам
<anton_p> зачем?
<artus> так их расчленять приятнее
<anton_p> что то сомнительно мне что антропоморфизм переносится на другую планету
<anton_p> ну ты зверь
<anton_p> или паталогоанатом
<artus> ну да, есть такое :D ну нет, нет такого
<artus> :D
<anton_p> что то мне грустно
<anton_p> пойду ребёнка из садика заберу. развлекусь...
<artus> слабак
<Sergey_IT> вечра
<tagezi> вчера
<Sergey_IT> экономим буквы? )
#ubuntu-ru 2016-05-25
<artus> утр
<andrex> тр
<artus> внезапно, ты и не спиш? удивляеш
<andrex> дак обед)
<artus> обедать с утря? ты гоонишшшш :D
<artus> лишбы пожрать)
<artus> о, нудный пришол )
<Scrimmer> сам нудный
<Scrimmer> собака злая
<artus> я не нудный, я вредный ;)
<Scrimmer> мало того, что нудный, дак еще и вредный
<artus> ну дык :D
<Scrimmer> посмотрел ?
<artus> на что?
<Scrimmer> 2х колесного коня ?
<artus> не, чет там тупят, да и дожди, не встает под проливными ливнями шаритцо по городу. или закажу в разборе с доставкой, если таки определятцо что за затык сейчас с доками на первую постановку на учет, иили возьму уже ухоженый и с
<artus> мелким пробегом от первого владельца
<Scrimmer> сосед такого взял за 60к, обкатанный, доработанный, год моту
<Scrimmer> довольный
<artus> ну ясен фиг )
<artus> я ржал когда тело на продажу выкатило с пробегом в 30к и ценником на 200$ меньше от нового, в коробке :D
<Scrimmer> artus: ну мб там не сток стоит, а чето новое накинул
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Письмо Скотту Хансельману
<JohnDoe_71Rus> «Иногда в моей голове звучит вопрос — действительно ли я разработчик или просто хорошо гуглю. Я не знаю правильного ответа — я гуглер или разработчик. Скотт, пожалуйста, помоги мне выяснить»
<artus> да какой там несток. за 30к на китайсе што поршневая уже ниочем будет, что остальное под тотальную ревизию)
<artus> :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну вы меня прям расстраиваете. с моими 80-90кг. хрен накопишь на лисапед
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, я скажу больше ) я чуть за 100 и выбираю себе не чепер а эндурик :D
<artus> хотя на чепере я бы пафосней смотрелсо, но он не умеет по лесницам вверх ездить :D
<artus> а если я на лисапеде умудряюсь по ним ездить, то на мацацыкле уж подавно обязан :D
<LeoRubin> Приветствую всех) Кто может помочь с настройкой glx с нормальным разрешением под широкоформатный монитор? После установки системы и дров (в данный момент, 304.131, но пробовал и все свежие) не было моего разрешения. Прописал ручками разрешение
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Компания E Ink представила технологию Advanced Color ePaper (ACeP) — высококачественный полноцветный дисплей на электронных чернилах (32 000 цветов).
<artus> и воткнут у тебя в вга порт небось? переходник на dvi решает эту проблему
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, дык прошлый век же
<artus> или у них теперь чернила чернилистей?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: https://habrastorage.org/files/25f/4d0/8c1/25f4d08c1317496aaed2af730567abf2.jpg 24-26 мая компания E Ink показывает полноцветную электронную бумагу в 20-дюймовом дисплее с разрешением 1600х2500 (150 ppi
<artus> а денех хотят небось ....
<artus> да и ... чернила же не для динамического контента, фоторамочки делать ? штоб на одной батарейке пол года жило?
<LeoRubin> <artus> - VGA монитор, подключен через DVI переходник)
<artus> тогда траблов быть на невидии никаких не должно
<LeoRubin> <artus> glxinfo name of display: :0.0 Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<LeoRubin_> Усе, проблема решилась) Создал Xorg.conf через nvidia-xconfig, поправил его и все завелось...
<artus> а ты переживал :D
<SergeyIT> вот обновится, может опять переживать будет
<artus> все фигня кроме пчел
<rapidsp> пчелы тоже фигня
<artus> нед, они вкусные
<Scrimmer> жу-жу-жу
<SergeyIT> банером его и рот
<SergeyIT> в
<JohnDoe_71Rus> блин, куда в файрфоксе засунули смену кодировки?
<artus> изменить, и вынеси на панель
<artus> http://itmages.ru/image/view/4313372/0e146e5e
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага, раньше было удобно в менюшке
<artus> да и щас норм) учивая что оно надо раз в год )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и для этого держать кнопку на панели
<artus> тебе залко место чтоль? )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> залко
<JohnDoe_71Rus> функциональный, минималистичный дизайн
<SergeyIT> школьников - с каникулами
<artus> только что таакой фееричный дождик пролил, прям загляденье , прям годовую норму выплюнул
<andrex> а у нас тока тучи
<andrex> чета пыжутся и пужают
<SergeyIT> у нас в течение часа может будет
<artus> что за дурдом, почему я должен исправлять ошибки в тестовых примерах .. причем еще на этапе введения в предмет, ну как так можно ))
<SergeyIT> не исправляй!
<artus> #!/usr/local/bin/python
<artus> Print(‚The Bright Side ‚ + ‚of Life...‘)
<artus> ниисправляй, нипральножеж
<artus> print('The Bright Side ' + 'of Life...') жеее
<artus> верстальщики такие верстальщики
<SergeyIT> и не такое еще бывает
<SergeyIT> в научных статьях, например
<SergeyIT> о, первые капли дождя упали
<artus> а програмизьм занимательный ^_^
<SergeyIT> это пока не станешь работать программистом
<artus> нооорм, я зато я уже умею говнокодить :D
<artus> #!/usr/bin/env python
<artus> import abc
<artus> from imp import reload
<artus> reload (abc)
<artus> print(abc.a + abc.b)
<artus> есть чуйка что оно не так должно быть, но работаитттт :D
<SergeyIT> да это как бейсик (никогда не знал)
<artus> тажефигня)) я и с паскалем то имел дело последний раз лет 16 тому :D и то не долго ...
<SergeyIT> паскаль - это язык, однако
<ElzaWalker> quit
<Scrimmer> а вот щас обидно было
<artus> чиво уже приключилось?
<andrex> Scrimmer: превед вантузятнег
<tagezi> andrex: не обижай его, он не простой виндузатник, а виндузятник-школьнег :)
<artus> о, троли проснулись :D
<artus> повылезали из пещер :D
<tagezi> artus: хочешь чтобы и тебя потролили? :)
<andrex> artus: превед, ленивец
<tagezi> andrex: вот чо ты сегодня всех пытаешься обидеть, artus всегда был ленивцем-неосилятором, а ты его в ранге понизил :)
<artus> а че меня тролить, я нипробиваемый)
<andrex> пользуясь моментом передаю момент друзьям которые тоже пользуются моментом
<artus> я ниасилятор, да я тот ешо асилятор , я вон на старостилет ваще програмистом решил заделатцо :D
<tagezi> http://pbs.twimg.com/media/CjPJYevWsAAoSSM.jpg
<artus> ишто это за бяка? и зачем оно надо? им же даже пиво не откроеш :D
<tagezi> о хрен его знает.. наверное корона.. раньше они делал с вентилятором поменьше, а теперь решили зачемто помендённую алюминевую корону приклеить :)
<SergeyIT> так красифще ж
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> http://www.smithdrafting.com/r-308.jpg
<SergeyIT> твоя кредитка?
<tagezi> :)) нет, просто оенту читал и увидел.. с 80-х, наверное, не видел таких шаблонов
<tagezi> теперь же всё мышкой таскается.. а тогда нужно было ручками всё рисовать :)
<Scrimmer> andrex: хай-йо
<Scrimmer> tagezi: собака злая
<artus> оноживооо
<Scrimmer> рар
<artus> не, ну такого бота и я могу написать :D
<andrex> @devoice Scrimmer
<andrex> :p
<artus> хитро :D
<Scrimmer> делов то
<andrex> Scrimmer: буш dmay2
<Scrimmer> сам ты dmay2
<artus> возвращение розового слоника ^_^
<Scrimmer> tagezi:
<tagezi> @kick Scrimmer
<andrex> бунт на корабле
<andrex> кикать всех на
<tagezi> да он всёравно только фледит тут
<Scrimmer> хто цей хлопец, котрий кикнув меня ?
<andrex> артус был бы счастлив просто)
<andrex> Scrimmer: чукча не читатель?
<Scrimmer> я афк был
<Scrimmer> а веб версия не отображает
<Scrimmer> andrex: неужто это ты ?
<andrex> @kick test1_
<andrex> 01:10] == test1_ was kicked from #ubuntu-ru by ubuntuhelp [andrex]
<andrex> Scrimmer: врешшш
<Scrimmer> оце проблемка
<Scrimmer> tagezi:
<andrex> tagezi: кардбланш выдан
 * andrex спать
<ElzaWalker> Добрый вечер, собрал свою убунту из минимал-сд, никакой разницы.
<tagezi> а вчем она должна быть?
<tagezi> ElzaWalker: даже интерсно стало
<tagezi> если поставить минимал и потом накатить метопакет декстопа, то разници не должно быть вообще
<tagezi> если поставить руками все программы входящие в метопакет, то разници не должно быть
<tagezi> разница будет в том случаее, если ты знаешь что конкретно тебе нужно, а что можно выслать лесом
<ElzaWalker> Поясняю, как получилось.
<ElzaWalker> 1. Голая минимальная убунта, без иксов.
<ElzaWalker> 2. Накатываем иксы, опенбокс, тинт2, pcmanfm, firefox
<ElzaWalker> 3. Всякая мелочь вроде htop и weechat
<andrex> ну дык а че ты хотел то?
<ElzaWalker> По сути, потребление в памяти почти такое же, как и той же xubuntu
<andrex> просто разница в пакетах
<ElzaWalker> Ну я же делаю упор на легкие пакеты.
<andrex> вот собрал бы из сорцов ее с всякой фигней тогда бы и кричал никакой разныцы)
<andrex> !search sources
<ubuntuhelp> Found: chrepo@enablesources, sources@repos, repos, repomirror, sources.list@repos, enablesources, hardysources, gutsysources@hardysources
<ElzaWalker> Единственное, что очень понрилось - 86битная убунта в минимальной установке - 25мб озу, против дебиана джесси, там от 70мб в среднем начинается все.
<andrex> !enablesources > andrex
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, please see my private message
<tagezi> ElzaWalker: перевобири мир с правильными флагами
<tagezi> убунту и лекуовестность не совместимы
<andrex> tagezi: смотри пересоберет еще)
<andrex> apt-build world все дела)
<tagezi> ну, ссзб :)
<tagezi> меня вот удивляет почему до сихпор нет ЛО 5.1.3
<andrex> поставь замасканую
<andrex> будет все и сразу
<tagezi> да её вообще нет
<tagezi> нужно с гита тянуть
<andrex> правда не факт что встанет вобще)
<andrex> **5.1.9999
<tagezi> это скорее всего уже 5.1.4
<andrex> или ваще **9999
<andrex> там наверное 6)
<tagezi> нет 5.1 бетта
<tagezi> 5.2
<andrex> напиши девам
<andrex> скажи где ебилд на
<andrex> альтернатива свой реп
<tagezi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16689546/
<tagezi> f xj bv gbcfnm rjulf jyb ghjcnj rhbdjherbt
<tagezi> а чо им писать, когда они просто криворукие
<andrex> это оверлей
<andrex> с ебилдом видимо вытащеным с калько репа
<andrex> замаскай
<andrex> и ваще -pvuND --with-bdeps=y
<andrex> а не то что ты там наговнякал)
<andrex> читаеш правиш а потом уде -uND
 * andrex чет разошолся
<tagezi> да не, это не из кальки
<tagezi> это родное гентовское
<anton_p> ничо не понял
<anton_p> шовамдаст ло 5.1.3?
<anton_p> любим версии ради циферок?
<andrex> да не
<anton_p> да или не?
<andrex> он грит про оверлей расдарка
<anton_p> ну есть же 5.1.2
<tagezi> а он нифига не понимает в ЛО :)
<andrex> и орет что нет калько оверлея ибо чет пакет какойто хочет там чето)
<anton_p> жуть
<anton_p> а вот ещё что интересно. про потребление тут озу. "25мб"
<tagezi> да снёс я уже ссылку на битый оверлей.. всё равно тоже самое
<andrex> связанное с кутями 5ть которые используют что то что у тя стоит и конфликтуют)
<anton_p> а шо, ло стал пользоваться кутями?
<andrex> синканул?
<anton_p> оно ж гтк-ява?
<tagezi> госпадя
<anton_p> хотя я мог отстать от жизни
<tagezi> ЛО пользует гтк+
<anton_p> ну да, оно ж ява
<tagezi> а явы там нет, он на с++ написан
<anton_p> дану?
<tagezi> на яве только кусок базы дынных
<anton_p> какой смысл на с++ использовать гтк?
<tagezi> не дану, а иди в гугл, блин, ищи исходники и читай, раз слушать не можешь
<anton_p> ну у меня устаревшие сведения времён старофиса :)
<tagezi> опенофис тоже не был привязан к яве
<anton_p> но на си++ логично брать куте и не парить серое вещ-во
<anton_p> C++, about one millions lines in total. You can download the source yourself form the OOo website. The base DB engine uses a FLOSS component HSQL which is encoded in Java.
<anton_p> мда
<anton_p> сразу две ошибки
<andrex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16690038/
<andrex> угу и работает без всяких гтка норм)
<tagezi> anton_p: угу, и переписывать каждые 2 года на новою версию поелия кути
<anton_p> нафига им хскл? нафига им ява? нафига им гтк?...
<anton_p> есть куте лтс
<tagezi> угу.. тото кде так прям на 4 кде осталась
<andrex> правда убогое)
<anton_p> кде это ваще другое
<andrex> но гтка такое гтка когда не в гтк
<anton_p> гтк тоже версии меняет кстати
<tagezi> угу.. оно никакого отношения кути не имеет.. у них свой личный гтк :))
<tagezi> оно только недавно перехали на гтк
<tagezi> в ООо был свой велосипед
<andrex> да оно меняет их так 2 прошло столет 3
<anton_p> андрекс, давай с начала: ты сам пробовал программировать на гтк? :)
<andrex> а кутя 5.0.1 и 5.0.2 уже почти не совместимы
<tagezi> у 4 кути даже месду версиями внутри 4 ветки было куча невместимостей, переодически проги нужно было переписывать
<anton_p> я в далёкие времена пробовал гтк и куте. гтк был в пролёте по всем параметрам
<tagezi> хочешь переписать ЛО на кути?
<andrex> нее переписвать ненада
<andrex> нада доавить
<andrex> а то годноты не будет уже)
<tagezi> ну малоли, может он в одно жало на 10 лет возьмет и перепишет
<anton_p> внешний вид программы без темы на гтк -- жуть. внутреннее устройство "из говна и палок". апи в стиле "кунгфу пьяной обезьяны"
<tagezi> или оплатит работу тем кто перепишет :)
<tagezi> а то он такой умный, прям во всём разбирается :)
<andrex> ну а ты у юзверей спроси что им лучше
<andrex> а не то как там все делается
<anton_p> юзверя то в чём разбираются?
<andrex> иксы к примеру тоже из говна и палок
<anton_p> "у меня тут часики красивые"
<andrex> ой все
<andrex> вин апи тоже из говна и палок
<anton_p> ему можно
<andrex> и чето нифига не меняется и все любят форточки)
<anton_p> на нём никто не пишт
<tagezi> :D
<anton_p> форточки не за вин апи любят
<tagezi> anton_p: а можно ссылку на источник где это написано? :))
<anton_p> что именно?
<tagezi> а то я вот что-то найти не могу
<andrex> коороче это твое мнение как прогера конечному пользователб глубоко накласть че там под этим все мскрыто если оно работает
<tagezi> что на винапи никто не пишет
<ElzaWalker> Ребята.
<tagezi> в печочнице
<ElzaWalker> Скачал я значит touchpad-indicator
<tagezi> с*
<ElzaWalker> Оно для юнии только?
<ElzaWalker> юнити*
<anton_p> тгз, я, скажем так, для наглядности преувеличиваю. но смысл в том, что пишушие на нём это крохи процента. все берут библиотеки уровнем повыше
<tagezi> ну посмотри зависимости
<anton_p> в старые времена это был MFC
<anton_p> щас не знаю, не интересовался
<tagezi> anton_p: значит ты у нас наглядный преувелеченист, и к реальности никакого отношения не имеешь.. прости,
<tagezi> буду знать :)
<anton_p> ну знай
<andrex> tagezi: https://bpaste.net/show/fca9df035e51
<tagezi> зачем мне ебылд?
<andrex> ну тыж хотел 5.1.3))
<andrex> оножже не релизнутое ваще ееще)
<andrex> вроде как
<tagezi> да полторы недели как.. я же новости перевожу
<andrex> нууу значит просто цылку поправить
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/+LeraGoncharuk/posts/RfKAvAzgPHS
<tagezi> блин, диалоговые окна считаются не юзабелиными :)))
<andrex> хммм а флага чет я там не увидел)
<tagezi> мне иногда кажеться что юзабилити на юриспруденция, кто больше залатил, тому и продалася
<Scrimmer> ребят, а ктонить сталкивался с методами защиты от ддос ?
<andrex> netstat iptables и больше нифига ненада
<andrex> настроить правила и закорячить с крипт в крон
<tagezi> а может его досят как папу карло :)
<Sergey_IT> а кто папу досил?
<tagezi> буратина с мальвиной :)
<Sergey_IT> так это их досили, а папа крутой админ был
<tagezi> ну, не могу же я Scrimmer назвать Мальвиной :)
<Scrimmer> да не
<Scrimmer> мне в диплом типа нужно пару алгоритмов
<Scrimmer> код там какойнить
<Scrimmer> система защиты же
<tagezi> аукажи алгоритм холста с котлом
<tagezi> ща ссылку найду
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<tagezi> гугл подвис
<Scrimmer> мой код даже никто смотреть не будет
<Scrimmer> оно все на линухе будет, через терминал инфа вся
<JohnDoe_71Rus> алгоритм на отъе..отвали. целевая система черная дыра. атакующие пакеты пропадают без ответа
<Scrimmer> воды можно всякой накидать
<Scrimmer> но откуда ее брать )
<tagezi> ну так и возьми алгоритм сортировки буравчиком и забей
<Scrimmer> ну там ненастолько тупые люди сидят
<tagezi> возьми не оптимальный алгоритм :)
<tagezi> смотреть же никто не будет :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и напиши как его оптимизировать
<tagezi> на кого ты защищаешься то?
<Scrimmer> та бакалавр, из-за этого перехода потерял 2 года считай
<tagezi> да понятно что школьнег, специализация у школьнега какая будет?
<Scrimmer> при Украине была инженер-системотехник
<Scrimmer> а щас Информатика и Вычислительная техника
<tagezi> эм
<tagezi> а тема диплома?
<tagezi> блин, опять днс схох..
<tagezi> сдох
<tagezi> вот чо за хрень, не понимаю.. дохнет только на линухе
<Scrimmer> tagezi: Программная система защиты от Internet-атак
<tagezi> да ты ещё более чукнутый чем я :)
<Scrimmer> короче, мне надо ловить входящий трафик, анализировать по 1-2 алгоритму, блокировать, если всё плохо
<Scrimmer> и выводить статистику по запросу
<Scrimmer> типа, сегодня столько человек заблокировал
<Scrimmer> вчера - 0
<tagezi> по двум алгоритмам ты не можешь анализировать, просто из определения алгоритма :)
<tagezi> у тебя система имеет N подсистем: систему предварительного анализа, систему экстренного анализа, систему хранения данных, систему выведения отчетов
<tagezi> ну и чо ты там ещё насочинял
 * tagezi ушёл модем перезагружать
<Sergey_IT> перегружал... перегружал.... не смог перегрузить.... грузчиков вызывал?
<tagezi> бубнилка :)
<Sergey_IT> бубнил... бубнил... не смог набубниться
<Sergey_IT> СпиваДива или с дуба... не пойму (
#ubuntu-ru 2016-05-26
<artus> ну и, а где доброго утра?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я не знаю где Боброва утром и что она там делает
<artus> опять прогуливал планерку? разнарядку тебе чтоль не выдали? ты вообще когда над своим поведением думать будеш? так дальше продолжатцо не может
<JohnDoe_71Rus> может
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: https://geektimes.ru/company/wirenboard/blog/276380/ это тебе интересно или andrex
<artus> tagezi, andrex ану два брата акробата, прасыпайсь
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, прикольная цацка
<artus> но за такую цену нафиг ненужно :D
<tagezi> утра всем
<artus> внезапно он проснулси )
<tagezi> встал, проснусь я минут через 20
<artus> силен ты дрыхнуть до обеда :D
<tagezi> ну, так я работал до 2 часов ночи.. так что нормально
<artus> вреш, опять небось безобразиями занималсо какимнить
<anton_p> встал... не встал...
<tagezi> угу, подбираю список литературы для диплома
<artus> а ты в засаде штоль сидел? )
<anton_p> я?
<artus> дя
<tagezi> MS увольняе половину сотрудников в финляндии
<tagezi> теперь программистов станет больше, ираксцев не нужно будет учить :)
<anton_p> да я "свободный художник", чем попало занимаюсь.
<anton_p> по большей части щас "ничем"
<Scrimmer> драсьте
<Admin1488> tagezi: угу, подбираю список литературы для диплома.
<Admin1488> а тема какая?
<tagezi> Разработка модуля анализа чувствительности инвестиционных проектов
<Admin1488> мощно
<SergeyIT> чувствительности к чему?
<Admin1488> защитишь кинь почитать
<andrex> к запаху носков :D
<tagezi> чорт
<SergeyIT> я серьезно...
<tagezi> у инвестиционных проекто есть чуствительность только к факторам влияющих на него :)
<tagezi> чо за глупый вопрос.. это вообще термин как умножение изи деление
<Admin1488> :-D
<tagezi> у меня научник тоже самое мне сказал.. я его убить хотел за это.. он ещё и корпаративные системы управления преподаёт
<SergeyIT> понятно... поэтому и живем в сплошных кризисах (а математику не трогай)
<tagezi> не знать что такое анализ чувствительности.. жесть ((
<tagezi> живём, потому что о нём никто не знает
<SergeyIT> наукообразие это
<tagezi> жена на прошлой неделе была в летней школе в хельсинке, чото там иследования поведенческого воздествия на принятия решений
<SergeyIT> а когда нефть рухнет в 3 раза тоже учитывется?
<tagezi> так вот, у неё там был пример, строют люби математическую модель ситуации, получают результат, и думают, не, он какой-то не праильный.. и приписывают цыферки
<tagezi> я ей говорю, но веть модель построили, зачем?
<tagezi> она, ну вот у нас так работает правительство
<SergeyIT> модели, модели... а Нокию кинули
<tagezi> SergeyIT: учитывается, анализ чувствительности для того и делается, чтобы посмотреть что будет с рентабельность проекта если нефть вдруг рухнет
<artus> шоэтовы активизировались?
<SergeyIT> так я и поверил ), этих жуликов ни в одной модели не учтешь
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ты блин рассуждаешь об экономике, как я об нанотехнологиях :))
<SergeyIT> не произноси при мне слово нано - стукну :)
<SergeyIT> нет таких технологий
<tagezi> экономика - это чистая математика. хрень из неё делают неучи, которые школьного курса математики осилить не могут
<artus> матиматика нинужна
<SergeyIT> наивный ты, математика там только в моделях, которые реально не работают
<tagezi> модели реально работают, не работают мозги у людей
<SergeyIT> в этом плане философия даже точнее прогнозы дает (не говоря о предсказателях)
<tagezi> ой всё
<tagezi> математика не нужна, экономика не нужна, физика не нужна.. что вам вообще нужно то? ... секс, пиво, рокенрол? :)
<artus> дяяяяяяяя
<artus> и пабольшеееее
<tagezi> SergeyIT: кстати, если посмотреть историю Исследования операций, то в экономику она пришла из физики... то есть, всё что связано с моделированием экономических процесов, было придумано физиками
<artus> физики выдуманые персонажи же
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ты выдуман :)) ^^
<SergeyIT> мой шеф д.ф.-м.н. уже 25 лет в штатах экономику считает ))
<SergeyIT> а сколько кризисов за это время было..
<tagezi> дело не в тех кто считает, а тех кто это потом использует
<tagezi> электричество не убивает, если пальцы в розетку не пихать
<artus> вы еще подеритесь :D
<tagezi> да я ему колёса прокалю :)
<artus> оно не убивает даже если и совать )
<tagezi> пусть только в финляндию приедет :))))
<tagezi> SergeyIT: кстати, говорят подберёзовики пошли
<artus> угу, с утра, встали и пошли, стройными рядами, завораживающее зрельще, и немного пугающее
<tagezi> http://fontanka.fi/articles/28263/
<SergeyIT> tagezi, еще неделю назад началось, я в курсе, на форуме микологов бываю )
<artus> никрологов ^_^ у них целый форум есть :D
<SergeyIT> тьфу на тебя
<artus>  :P
<SergeyIT> а по-поводу физики/экономики - ничего мы не знаем, можем что-то описывать математически только в узком диапазане условий
<artus> че не знаем, а как же : для простоты исчислений пусть число пи равняетцо двум :D
<artus> и понеслась :D
<SergeyIT> математика как раз точная наука
<artus> данифига
<SergeyIT> только в армии она другая
<artus> вечно как начнут выдумывать всякую фигню, которую даже не то что не пощупаеш, не провериш
<SergeyIT> какую?
<artus> да хоть неевклидову геометрию с ее пересекающимися паралельными
<artus> понапридумывают от скуки и заставляют верить )
<Scrimmer> artus: доров хлопчык
<artus> о, нудный проснулся :D
<Scrimmer> да ну как то, я тут даже почти не пишу
<Scrimmer> че я нудный :[
<artus> потому что не пишеш, очевидоно же :D
<Scrimmer> злой ты
<artus> ну да, это и так все знают :D тоже мне открытие :D
<Scrimmer> хотя не, ты не злой
<Scrimmer> злой мужик, который на просьбу уборщика в тц вытащить непотушенный окурок из урны, ибо она могла загореться, влепил этому уборщику в лицо
<SergeyIT> неевклидова придумана и применена к описанию мира - что не так?
<artus> эт не злой, эт неадекват, адекват просто бы пописал в урну чтоб затушить окурок :D
<artus> SergeyIT, я ж и говорю, сказки, придумают, за уши притянут ...
<tagezi> не сказки, а абстракции
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: https://geektimes.ru/post/276084/
<artus> вот они математики, назовут заумным словом сказки, и начинают жонглировать переменными :D
<SergeyIT> так математики отрабатывают инструмент, а куда его приложить - зависит от других наук
<artus> с таким же раскладом можно отрабатывать основы колдунства и теорию напряжения магических полей в условиях реверсивной энтропии
<artus> а потом пусть другие науки сношаютцо с результатом :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> «Почта России» доставляла письмо по Вологодской области 2 года 2 месяца и 3 дня
<artus> дхл вон 7 лет письмо доставляло :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: у почты есть второй рекорд. 40 лет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 25 мая жительница Томска рассказала о письме, которое дошло до адресата спустя 40 лет, сообщает «РИА Томск». Ученик школы из села Громышево Зырянского района Томской области написал живущей в городе сестре послание с просьбой выслать еÐ
<artus> я как то письма не шлю, такшта бываит)
<artus> http://itmages.ru/image/view/4318347/092f55f7
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: ууу. выкинь свой <нужное_вписать>
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: https://m.lenta.ru/news/2016/05/26/ulitka/
<nerbellion> Добрый день. Невозможно зайти на forum.ubuntu.ru. Бесконечное ожидание одобрение. Регистрировался еще в '14. Никнейм идентичен этому.
<artus> что значит зайти в твоем понимании?
<nerbellion> Именно это и значит.
<nerbellion> Не приниает логин и пасс
<artus> ну так не тупи) зайти и залогинитцо - суть вещи разные )
<artus> не принимает знаит нет в базе) зарегайся по новому )
<nerbellion> Ввожу вроде верно. Пишет: Ваша запись ожидает одобрения администратора. Ожидает давно.
<nerbellion> Не дает по новому. Мейл уже в базе почему-то.
<artus> ща гляну чегой там
<nerbellion> Благодарю вас
<artus> нет такого ника  ))
<artus> регайся вновь)
<nerbellion> Во дела
<nerbellion> Попробую
<artus> :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> взял и выпилил из базы
<nerbellion> имя пользователя недоступно
<artus> дык все просто, значит пользователь ненужен :D
<nerbellion> Вы серьезно? И основание есть?
<nerbellion> Я не особо активен на форумах. Просто хотел помощи попросить по lts enablement stack.
<artus> мы тут вообще сама серьезность :D не кипятись , главное что. главное что тебя в спам листе у нас нету :D а остальное же мелочь :)
<artus> а чего ты уже поломать успел?
<nerbellion> Нет-нет. Что вы. Установил так: sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-wily xserver-xorg-core-lts-wily xserver-xorg-lts-wily xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-wily xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-wily libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-wily libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-wily libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-wily:i386 libglapi-mesa-lts-wily:i386
<artus> эммм, в можно нескромный вопрос, а оно тебе зачем? :D
<nerbellion> Вы правы. Зря я так сделал. Любопытство.
<nerbellion> В грубе 3 и 4 имеются. Но стал действовать на нервы Kidle_inject. Можете, пожалуйста, помочь избавиться от четвертого кернела.
<artus> ану не выкай, прям непосебе становитцо :D
<artus> так, давай по порядку расписывай что ты хочеш, что у тебя не получаетцо, и чего должно по задумке быть )
<nerbellion> ubuntu 14.04.04 linux- 3.13.0-86
<artus> в плане даунгрейднутцо на ядро пониже ? дык если у тебя есть предыдущие, из груба убирай, и пурж 4е
<artus> или я тебя не понял?
<nerbellion> Да. 4 из вили.
<artus> а кто такой вили?
<artus> это типа так 16ю обозвали? :D
<nerbellion> wily
<nerbellion> )
<artus> ну так ставь ядро которое тебе нравитцо и убивай все остальные , проблема то в чем )
<nerbellion> В том то и проблема. Понятия не имею как его убрать. Сейчас сижу в 3 - выбрал из груба.
<artus> ну дык apt-get purge linux-image-какоетотам
<artus> груб там перечитаетцо сам вроде как
<nerbellion> А x-org?
<nerbellion> Я выше команду писал
<artus> а что ксорг? неработает чтоль?
<nerbellion>  xserver-xorg-core-lts-wily xserver-xorg-lts-wily xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-wily xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-wily
<nerbellion> Старого больше нет
<artus> это была такая неудачная попытка апгрейднуть систему? )
<nerbellion> Похоже на то
<nerbellion> в 14 кернел от 15
<nerbellion> дурдом
<nerbellion> В общем, я пытался purge все вышеперечисленное. Не дает удалить.
<artus> чего говорит? ))
<nerbellion> Прямо сюда пастить?
<artus> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
<nerbellion> ок
<nerbellion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16705554/
<SergeyIT> и зачем такие пляски?
<nerbellion> Вот и я о том же
<SergeyIT> ты апгрейд 14.04 на 15.10 делал?
<nerbellion> да lts enablement stack
<SergeyIT> так там все пакеты обновились
<nerbellion> Его можно обратить без крайностей, типа снапшота rsync
<nerbellion> Последний у меня апрельский. Но апгрейдил в мае.
<SergeyIT> да ставь 16.04, все равно на нее переходить... или какие-то проблемы с ядром ?
<artus> хм, интересно, сменить паспортные данные на Мой Повелитель, крутая же идея :D
<nerbellion> Kidle_inject весьма меня удручает.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> имя - Мой, отчество - Великодушный, фамилия - Повелитель
<nerbellion> Я его и sudo sh -c "echo 25 > /sys/class/thermal/cooling_device9/cur_state", и так, и сяк.
<nerbellion> Грузит проц. что моченьки нету
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, дададааааа, прям вообще просто , с такими паспортными данными аж по госинстанциям захотелось походить :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага, читать бумажки из налоговой )
<artus> кто там заходил - повелитель, великодушный, мой :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я уже спрашивал, но никто не ответил. kodi/xbmc пользует кто?
<artus> я юзал
<SergeyIT> и заюзал до дыр небось?
<artus> нуу, логика в нем местами упорота до невозможности, а расковыривать и переделывать под себя как то желания вообще никакого
<JohnDoe_71Rus> юзал и забросил? или настроил и забыл
<SergeyIT> спросил и свалил
<SigmaTel> Добрый вечер!
<SergeyIT> дождичка
<SigmaTel> В смысле?
<SigmaTel> Что еще за locobot_1 ?
<tagezi> SigmaTel: всмысле?
<SigmaTel> Пункт 2.8 правил IRC: Запрещено использовать ботов. Разрешённые боты на канале: ubuntuhelp и locobot_1.
<tagezi> эм.. ну, это значит что никто кроме администрации не имеет права использовать ботов на канале
<SigmaTel> Это-то понятно. Но что за locobot_1 я не понимаю.
<tagezi> не знаю..
<tagezi> artus, andrex что за бот?
<tagezi> нам чо 3 ботов мало?
<SigmaTel> Даже много (XD)
<nerbellion> В активной системе временно отключить kidle_inject можно приказав командой rmmod intel_powerclamp.
#ubuntu-ru 2016-05-27
<andrex> tagezi: инфа у старела locobot давно уже ubuntulog
<artus> шозакипиш , анувсем успакоитцааа
<andrex> ....
<artus> andrex, шотымолчиш, тибенистыдна?
<andrex> занят просто
<andrex> че мне стыднава то)
<artus> ээх, тыы, а йа тибя другом считаль
<andrex> хотеть молчать хотеть не молчать
<artus> слишком много хотеть :)
<andrex> и ваще я седня отвалился
<andrex> такшто ненада мне тут)
<artus> куда отвалился? зачем?
<andrex> фз
<andrex> в бездну
<artus> голодных глаз?
<andrex> ага
<andrex> O_O
<artus> Admin1488, ты чего молчиш? опять втихаря записываеш?
<Admin1488> =))
<Admin1488> Да унынье..
<Admin1488> На ворке надо всем ось переставить, а у всех домашняя версия и в домен не ввести, приходится ходить каждому отдельно ставить, думал прост заюзать "паука" , так у всех же дела всем в одно время не накатить
<Admin1488> а у тебя как дела идут?
<artus> скуууушнооооо до ужса
<Admin1488> воркаешь?
<artus> сидю интернетики листаю
<Admin1488> и чего в них интересного?
<artus> да по ходу нифига (( и это пичалит
<Admin1488> Google now пользуешься?
<artus> в смысле?
<Admin1488> ок, на какой оси у тебя телефон? Браузер на пк какой?
<Admin1488> В google, это по умалчанию есть
<Admin1488> умолчанию*
<Admin1488> https://www.google.com/landing/now/
<artus> 4.2.2 ) айсвизель )
<Admin1488> Хорошая вещь, следит за тем что тебе интересно, мне нравится, с утра проснулся а у меня все новости по моим тригерам
<Admin1488> вот на пример сегодня узнал про эксперемент касперского, о том что телефоны от usb заряжать не безопасно про xiaomi почитал про их новые гаджеты итд, и вот с утра уже вроде в тренде=)
<artus> данунафиг :D у меня батарейка и так не фонтан) да и ..  максимум что с трубы читаетцо-смотритцо - это аудиокнижки в блютузнаушники, телеграмм с вайбером да дефолтная браузерка иногда , нафиг мне еще кучу спама в трубу
<artus> засовывать, причем добровольно
<Admin1488> так а оно у тебя не где не мелькает и не напрягает, листнул вверх или вправо с начального экрана и там все что нужно
<Admin1488> но тут в любом случаи дело вкуса и принципов так что спорить не буду, но попробовать посоветовал бы)
<artus> Admin1488, давай че нить интересное почитать
<Admin1488> Да так сразу не кинуть, всплывет поделюсь, а сейчас читаю https://technet.microsoft.com/ru-ru/sysinternals/pstools.aspx
<tagezi> утра
<artus> встал? когда проснешсо? ))
<tagezi> незнаю
<tagezi> а чо?
<artus> проверка :D
<Admin1488> утро
<tagezi> для того чтобы что-то прошло проверку, нужно ввести дискретные правила с логическими функциями и однозначным ответом имтина ложь.. то есть использовать дискретную математику, а ты не вериш в математику
<tagezi> artus: зачем ты меня обманываешь? :)
<artus> проверка же :D
<tagezi> Admin1488: у тебя что у всех винда стоит?
<artus> anton_p, чемолчиш? расказывай
<Admin1488> tagezi: у меня же юзеры
<Admin1488> если я их переведу на linux то разбираться придется только мне с ними
<artus> alias SimpleServer='open http://localhost:8000; python -m SimpleHTTPServer' ня
<tagezi> Admin1488: ну и что? настрой им внешний вид как в винде, они и понятия не будут иметь
<anton_p> artus: спроси чтонить :)
<Admin1488> (11:43:12) tagezi: Admin1488: ну и что? настрой им внешний вид как в винде, они и понятия не будут иметь
<artus> anton_p, абырвалг?
<Admin1488> я о другом
<Admin1488> обслуживать мне их
<Admin1488> я только один из отдела не много но понимаю В линухе
<anton_p> artus: главрыба?
<artus> :)
<tagezi> ну, значит других уволят и ты будешь получать больше :)
<anton_p> а что там в линухе понимать?
<anton_p> я одному врачу поставил на ноут линукс вместо винды. он даже не заметил разницы особо
<tagezi> да он про обслушивание :))
<tagezi> хотя чо там обслуживать, залез на ssh обновил систему и забыл
<anton_p> я начало разговора не слышал. но винду для нормальных юзеров особо то и не надо. вот для ненормальных, бывает, надо
<Admin1488> так а принтеры всякие банк клиенты 1с крипто про и прчочие
<anton_p> обслушивание -- это как? со всех сторон слушать?
<anton_p> принтеры -- что с ними?
<tagezi> так вроде 1с под линем работает
<Admin1488> да нативно
<Admin1488> я о другом
<anton_p> банк-клиенты хз.
<Admin1488> о том что если что то не так придут в отдел а с отдела ко мне
<anton_p> в том то и прелесть, что в линуксе один раз настроил и не паришься
<tagezi> принтеры помоему даже лучше чем в винде работают, особенно MFU всякие
<Admin1488> да если это ты а не юзер
<anton_p> поставил ребёнку на комп винду 7ку. админских прав не дал. он всё равно её "угробил", что мне было проще снести. поставил линукс и ни каких проблем, за год он ничего не смог с ним сделать
<tagezi> какой глупый ребёнок :)
<tagezi> гуглить не умеет :)
<anton_p> умеет...
<tagezi> ну, значит не умеет ставить цели :)
<anton_p> только дай слабину -- изгадит мгновенно всё
<anton_p> дал смартфон -- загадил
<anton_p> отобрал, дал нокию н73. он даже её загадил
<tagezi> вообще, уменя даже доча в 10 лет кубунту смога осилить, так что юзеров нужно просто увольнять
<anton_p> увольнять -- надо полномочия иметь
<tagezi> достаточно просто ак-47
<anton_p> это тоже полномочия
<anton_p> "но всегда ли тот прав, у кого больше прав?"
<anton_p> вобщем, засрать винду -- раз плюнуть
<anton_p> она сама рада...
<anton_p> я тут в шоке был. решил 7ку в виртуалбоксе поставить. выделил 25гб. поставил дистр с 1м сервиспаком и решил подождать пока она апдейты накатит. она не смогла закончить -- засралась. место на диске кончилось изза апдейтов
<anton_p> пришлось поставить 10ку, к ней апдейтов надо меньше пока что. но 10ка хуже работает
<artus> таг, йа вернулси
<artus> десятка ненужна
<anton_p> если принимать на вооружение линукс в качестве основной внутренней платформы, то это надо делать через "силу воли" -- юзверы должны не вопить, привыкнуть к новым игрушкам, что-то решить по специфическому ПО
<artus> и чего у тебя там специфического?
<anton_p> в плюсах -- лёгкость управления всех компов админом
<artus> юзеры вобще не должны вопить, они должны работать на том на чем им предоставили
<anton_p> не у меня...
<artus> а если они настолько тупы что и в екселе таблички свести не могут, то это проблемы профнесоответствия а не проблемы операционок
<artus> ну значит переводить всех на линь и не парить себе моск )
<anton_p> ну вот ещё одна кухарка расскажит теорию управления гос-вом
<artus> а че расказывать , аль у тя уже закуплено все лицензионное по самые орехи?
<anton_p> решения принимаются наверху. админ может только провести экспертизу и предоставить рекомендации
<artus> я и спрашиваю, у тя все лицуха и все закуплено?
<anton_p> да я тут при чём?
<anton_p> у меня 10ка эвалюейшн
<artus> я вопрос задаю а не наезжаю )
<anton_p> я раз в месяц её переставляю в виртуалбоксе :)
<anton_p> ради лайтрума эвалюейшен :)
<anton_p> так что мне чихать
<tagezi> в выпускной квалификационной работе человек должен обосновать выбор средст автоматизации
<artus> если да, то смысл рыпатцо, если нет - то пишеш рацпредложение на предмет лицензионной чистоты парка , аргументируеш тем что спец софт не юзаетцо, и фсех на линь) пусть сидят себе в либре и не парят моск)
<tagezi> чо за админ, если он грамотно не может обосновать, то с чем уме удобно работать
<tagezi> ?
<artus> и буш пакетно по ссх рулить этой фермой :D
<anton_p> просто будет строить из себя девопса с ансимблем, шефом, папетом и прочим хламом :)
<tagezi> http://aeterna-ufa.ru/sbornik/NK113-3.pdf#page=10
<tagezi> :)) уже даже научные статьи пишут для идиотов :)
<SergeyIT> идиоты для идиотов
<SergeyIT> нужны не научные статьи, а инструкции
<artus> anton_p, ну так что, венды, офисы, антивири, на каждую машину со своим ключиком и все чеснокуплено? ))
<anton_p> artus: обоснуй направление вопроса ко мне :)
<tagezi> Во перл :))) Табличные процессоры, такие как   MS  Office Exсel и   Libre  Office  Base
<tagezi> http://os-russia.com/SBORNIKI/KON-109-1.pdf#page=191
<artus> anton_p, я хз, это же у тя проблема перевести на опенсорс контору :D
<tagezi> мама моя, роди меня обратно :))) и это наука
<anton_p> "электронные таблицы" == "табличные процессоры" в терминологии
<artus> или админцифры?
<anton_p> <artus> anton_p, я хз, это же у тя проблема перевести на опенсорс контору :D -- какую контору? чукча не читатель?
<tagezi> anton_p: Libre  Office  Base
<artus> anton_p, сорь ))) тады нитибе )
<artus> Admin1488, нигадяй, отвечай на вышеспрошеное))
<tagezi> читай до конца :)
<anton_p> Base -- а
<tagezi> байс - это база данных, причем только морда для них
<anton_p> ну мож очепятка
<anton_p> мож имелся в виду калк
<tagezi> по всему тексту? :))
<anton_p> ну да, это ж на раз, замену то сделать :)
<SergeyIT> процессоры ж
<tagezi> не, она там реально про бвзу данных глаголит...
<anton_p> процессор -- это не только хардварь
<anton_p> "текстовый процессор" -- ваще не хардварь :)
<tagezi> да знаю я что такое проццесор электронных таблиц, я диплом пишу по нему
<SergeyIT> сочувствую (
<artus> ниври, ты фигней поночам маешсо )
<SergeyIT> процессирует же
<artus> причем таблицами :D
<tagezi> анализирую чувственно :)
<SergeyIT> это как получится, смотря какая глава
<Admin1488> artus: тут все очень сложно
<Admin1488> прям очень
<artus> Admin1488, аргументируй примерами
<SergeyIT> так говорят, когда ничего не хотят делать
<anton_p> кстати да
<artus> сразу видно, линивая жопа :D
<Admin1488> хотя бы с того что мой нач это самоучка которая накупил home edition,  у него нету опыта в ит
<anton_p> какая версия?
<Admin1488> SL
<anton_p> 7, 8, 10?
<artus> Admin1488, наличие спецсофта онли венда есть?
<Admin1488> 10
<SergeyIT> нача?
<anton_p> 10 хоум в контору нельзя по идее
<anton_p> да и ваще оно ж не интегрируется в структуру по идее
<artus> anton_p, я скажу больше , берут меня сомнения что им там ваще кая то структура нужна :D
<anton_p> большая контора?
<Admin1488> 30 компов
<anton_p> а людей?
<artus> anton_p, большая контора и десятка хоум ? :D
<artus> а людей 2 :D он и нач
<Admin1488> людей хз  активных кого я знаю это 30)
<Admin1488> юридически хоме можно исользовать
<anton_p> и что они делают?
<artus> Admin1488, специфичный софт есть? чем занимаютцо разгильдяи?
<Admin1488> они бухгалтера
<anton_p> все 30? 1с?
<Admin1488> есть местами но пока не встречался с таким которого нет нативного под линукс
<Admin1488> да 1с такскомы и прочее
<artus> ну и , восьмерка же на лине адынес уже давно
<Admin1488> сбисы всякие
<anton_p> фотошоперов нет?
<anton_p> :)
<Admin1488> есть
<artus> esxi сервер , фсем линухи с восьмеркой линуховой адынеса , кому надо тонкие клиенты с спецсофтом , расходимсо :D
<Admin1488> в гимп отправил их
<anton_p> игрульки виндовые пускаете?
<Admin1488> нет)
<anton_p> не, гимп не то
<anton_p> использовать гимп вместо фотошопа всё ж таки рано опка
<artus> ну или квм, хотя я хз как у него с апаратным прокидыванием внутря железа
<Admin1488> anton_p: а им хватает
<artus> anton_p, шоп то им нафига? конторе бухов ?
<anton_p> ну гуд.
<anton_p> а хз
<anton_p> я думаю нинафига на самом деле
<artus> а на хз - и ответ - ибо нефих
<anton_p> но реально если ты фотошопер, то гимп не замена. печальный факт
<artus> и да, ниасилятор который только в гимпе в состоянии работать нафиг ненужен)
<Admin1488> у кого он стаит занимается херней которой можно заняться и в паинте)))
<anton_p> ну тогда да
<artus> если ты фотошопер , то ты шоп язаеш на своем уютненьком маке и тебя ваще не пипчит инфраструктура )
<anton_p> это любимая развлекуха "что бы было", раз "бесплатно"
<Admin1488> Самый главный косяк это офисного приложения
<artus> Admin1488, а ты в курсе что в случае кипиша сидеть будеш ты а не твое начальство? :D
<Admin1488> вот на пример либре не понимает формат экселя и портит файл
<Admin1488> Да знаю
<artus> либре не понимает формат говноекселя говноворда
<anton_p> сидеть будет тот кто ставил
<artus> все остальные все понимают
<Admin1488> artus: либре не понимает формат говноекселя говноворда
<Admin1488> Ну увы весь мир в гавно мс
<artus> нед
<anton_p> я иногда сталкиваюсь с икселем, но либрекалк вроде читал пока что
<artus> и да, тот же говноворд из мака - понимают все )
<anton_p> в германии кстати либре в основном
<anton_p> т е в конторах
<artus> просто говноворд из венды особенный панимаш )
<anton_p> и в гос учреждениях
<artus> да вон вроде все финики сидят на либре уже
<anton_p> а в раше он "бесплатный", потому у всех
<artus> Admin1488, ты того, или за голову берись и пока по мягкому ставь перед фактом что все валят на либру, а в дальнейшем, когда попривыкнут ваще на линь, или удачи :D
<artus> Sergioss,
<Sergioss> парни а что бы ник застолбить надо его же перерегистрировать?
<artus> заррегай )
<Sergioss> (
<artus> будет куча ников) ну его мона привязать к своей реге основной
<artus> непомню ка к)
<Sergioss> вот мне бы да поменять основной ник
<Sergioss> )
<artus> Sergioss, и да, вопрошаю еще раз, офисы куплены?
<Sergioss> да
<Sergioss> все куплено
<artus> ну тогда удачи :D
<artus> кстати, а как глянуть привязаные к акку ники :D ибо я не помню чего я там себе понарегал :D
<Sergioss> artus: да не варик, прост очень много не заметных артефактов после мс, они вроде есть а вроде нет, листаешь док там съехало чутка тут лишний пробел.
<anton_p> весь вопрос "откуда доки". если извне, то это одно, если внутренние, то там свобода
<artus> внутренние ясен пень
<tagezi> притихли такие :)
<artus> йа с обеда вернулся)
<SergeyIT> приполз?
<artus> ммм, типа того )
<artus> што, ниужто фсе забухали? )
<tagezi> эм.. нет, я псевдо-научные статьи читаю доцентов российских вузов
<artus> ну ты скушный же, когда ты уже закончиш там фигней с сесией маятцо и в человека привратишсо? )
<tagezi> да наверное никогда
<tagezi> мозг воспалён и обескровлен :)
<artus> а может ну его, на природу, грибочки жевать, мультики смотреть :D
<SergeyIT> что же тебя так ломает-то. Я, помню, канд. дисер за месяц написал, а мой руководитель докторскую за полтора, а тогда инета не было и оргтехники такой...
<tagezi> вот поэтому и написал :)
<tagezi> я впринципе тоже за неделю всё написал, день пишу, неделю отдыхаю, потому так и долго
<SergeyIT> отдыхальщик значит )
<Scrimmer> ахой, хлопцы
<artus> ты че шарисо ?
<Scrimmer> ашотакое
<artus> бухать неси даффай , хоца уже
<Scrimmer> работа ещо не выполнена, какой бухать
<Scrimmer> и вообще, я тут в дороге еду, а он мне всякие стикеры кидает
<artus> ибо нефих в дорогах ехать )
<artus> а работа не волк, а ворк , засим ненужна
<Scrimmer> artus: а ну разберись
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 27.05 Дистрибутив Gentoo Linux представил Live-сборку
<tagezi> и? :)
<tagezi> лайвы у генты уже сто лет как есть
<Sergey_IT> столько не живут
<JohnDoe_71Rus> столько не существует эра юникс
<anton_p> 100 == 4?
<deebosh> привет поцоны
<Scrimmer> сап
<Sergey_IT> anton_p, а если 16-тиричная система?
<sansero> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<sansero> Живые есть? Просто интересно :)
<Sergey_IT> есть
<tagezi> кто тут? о_О
<Sergey_IT> никого
<Sergey_IT> это
<Sergey_IT> эхо
<tagezi> :)
<Sergey_IT> молчаливый балтун заснул
<Sergey_IT> проснулся
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: тебе что делать нечего? :))
<Sergey_IT> ага
<Sergey_IT> есть, но не хочется ;)
#ubuntu-ru 2016-05-28
<anton_p> Western Digital acquires SanDisk as more data moves to solid state memory
<anton_p> ух!
<Scrimmer> ахой
<Vasy> Scrimmer: Прувэйт!
<tagezi> утра все
<tagezi> м*
<Scrimmer> ну привет хлопче
<tagezi> сам хлопай
<Scrimmer> хлоп
<tagezi> хороший пёсик :)
<Scrimmer> *facepam*
<Scrimmer> хм
<Scrimmer> artus: ты там вообще жив ?
<ehome> ю
<ehome>  HexChat: 2.9.6 ** OS: Linux 3.19.0-32-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Debian jessie/sid ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2410M CPU @ 2.30GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 818MHz ** RAM: Physical: 7,7GB, 68,5% free ** Disk: Total: 450,5GB, 93,5% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. CIe Gigabit Ethernet **
<ehome> Uptime: 4h 19m 55s **
<tagezi> эм.. это к чему было?
<Sergey_IT> крутой, хвастается
<Sergey_IT> мк-56, uptime: 30y 10M ....
<JohnDoe_71Rus> всевыврёти
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нету таких батареек
<Sergey_IT> есть - солнечные
<JohnDoe_71Rus> солнЫжко столько не светит непрерывно
<Vasy> бля. пиво хочу
<Vasy> тёмного
<Vasy> О Я НЕСЧАСТНЫЙ!
 * Vasy театрально запрокинул голову и закрыл лицо рукой
<Vasy> чёрт. не в это окно. извините ребят)))
<Vasy> я удаляюсь с позором
<Sergey_IT> JohnDoe_71Rus, а аккумулятор еще
<ehome> Это был случайный акт эксгибиционизма. Прошу прощения. Интересно что Минт представляется как Debian jessie/sid **
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ehome: cat /etc/debian_version
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в убунте
<tuvosip>  © 2012 Ubuntu-ru — Русскоязычное сообщество Ubuntu Linux. © 2012 Canonical Ltd. Ubuntu и Canonical являются зарегистрированными торговыми знаками Canonical Ltd. Best Hosting Серверы на Ubuntu
<tuvosip>  © 2016 Ubuntu-ru — Русскоязычное сообщество Ubuntu Linux. © 2012 Canonical Ltd. Ubuntu и Canonical являются зарегистрированными торговыми знаками Canonical Ltd. Best Hosting Серверы на Ubuntu
<tuvosip> tak nado po moemu
<tagezi> tuvosip: кому нада?
<tuvosip> nu stob vseo bila actualino, vi je ne budete pocupati producti prosrocinie
<tuvosip> i vigledit priiatno
<tagezi> пиши по русски
<tagezi> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tuvosip> sorry, no mne trudno pisati po ruski
<tuvosip> ok
<lidia> Почему я не могу ничего распаковать в папку /opt? Как это можно изменить?
<tagezi> а зачем туда распаковывать?
<tagezi> в системные папки вообще лучше своими шаловливыми руками не лазить
<lidia> Эммм... По инструкции установки android sdk
<lidia> У меня просто оно  не устанавливается нормально. Постоянно пишет, что эмуляция не поддерживается
<lidia> (
<tagezi> ну,так читай мануал и выполняй действия все правильно
<tagezi> причем тут запись в опт?
<lidia> Там написано туда распаковывать. И да, я делаю все точь-в-точь
<tagezi> тогда не понимаю в чем вопрос
<tagezi> ааааа
<tagezi> я понял
<lidia> Вот. И я не знаю как это убрать((
<tagezi> надо не убрать, а добавить
<tagezi> и начинать нужно с базовых навыков использования Линух
<anton_p> lidia: в чужие папки может только рут писать.
<lidia> Всмысле??? Как добавить? Он меня туда не пускает - пишет "Есть права суперпользователя?" - и пустая командная строка...
<lidia> anton_p Так я же сама систему ставила - почему я не рут?
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: и начинать нужно с базовых навыков использования Линух
<Sergey_IT> lidia, тебе же сказали
<tagezi> да они все думают что работать можно как в недооси типа винда
<Sergey_IT> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%81%D1%83%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%B7%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BB%D1%8C_%D0%B2_ubuntu
<lidia> Мне сказали, что надо изучать. Но может объясните, недоумку?
<Sergey_IT> многа букв писать надо, читайте
<tagezi> sudo без пароля — чудовищная дыра в безопасности, кому попало разрешено делать что угодно. Если вы разрешили это намеренно — срочно верните обратно как было.
<Sergey_IT> все уже давно написано
<tagezi> это нужно было первой красной строкой сделать
<Sergey_IT> нельзя первой, все всё делают наоборот )
<tagezi> да, ты прав, но вот еслибы lidia сказали, что учиться программировать нужно с изучения операционной системы, то может быть он не стал ставить хренойд сдк
<lidia> Эмммм.... А можно, для дураков, более понятно?
<tagezi> можно...
<tagezi> разрешаю :)
<Sergey_IT> а что непонятно?
<Sergey_IT> в правильно заданном вопросе содержится половина ответа
<lidia> Итак... Мой вопрос.... Почему не устанавливается СДК, хотя я делаю все четко по инструкции?
<tagezi> что-то делаешь не правильно
<lidia> Та я все четко по инструкции.... А он мне пишет - несовместимо
<tagezi> вот смотри, простой примем... Миша мне отдал 2 яблока, для того чтобы у меня было 5 яблок, иша должен мне отдать ещё 2 яблока
<tagezi> простой же пример, что тут думать
<tagezi> ещё проще я не умею :(
<Sergey_IT>  lidia, мы же не телепаты. Какой софт и на что ставится, где инструкция, где текст ошибок?
<tagezi> да она ставит андройд сдк на убунту
<tagezi> мы ей тут ничем помоч не можем
<Sergey_IT> так эмуляция из-за железа может не поддерживаться
<tagezi> нужно сначала понять что такое линух, зачем её машина, и тогда, может быть
<tagezi> хотя я бы на её месте пошёл бы на оф форму андройда и мучал всех там
<tagezi> форум*
<Sergey_IT> так здесь светлее )
<tagezi> :))
<lidia> Из-за железа? А вот это вот может быть.. Железо ну ОЧЕНЬ слабое
<Sergey_IT> и главное - никто здесь этого не ставил возможно
<tagezi> я ставил.. пощупал и забил
<tagezi> андройд не нужен
<Sergey_IT> не спорю )
<tagezi> lidia: что у тебя за железо?
<Sergey_IT> нет виртуализации вероятнее всего
<tagezi> у меня вопрос, насколько должно быть слабым железо, чтобы не распаковывался архив? и причем тут вообще виртуализация? :))
<tagezi> виртуализация архиватора? :D
<lidia> Процессор Intel® Core™2 Duo CPU T9400 @ 2.53GHz × 2 , ноутбук ХР, самый первый из Виндус ХРишек....  Графика - Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV635 (DRM 2.43.0, LLVM 3.6.0)
<lidia> Он распаковывается, только не туда
<lidia> И Виртуальная машина не запускается
<tagezi> ноутбук ХР, самый первый из Виндус ХРишек o_O
<lidia> А отладку через усб - не хочет видеть планшеь (хотя сама машина считает его за устройство для проверки программ)
<tagezi> это мне напомнила мне мою жену: "А твой Линакс можно установить в виндовс?"
<lidia> Ну кароче ноуту лет столко же, скольк оВиндус ХР
<tagezi> нормальный у тебя ноут, такому ещё работать и работать
<tagezi> не видержала
<Sergey_IT> крутой бук и не эры начала ХР, у меня на одном десктопе радеон х1300 - это самый молодой
<tagezi> 2 дуо нормальный проц, должна быть унеё виртуализация.. мануал она плохо ситает
<tagezi> или пытается кастылями и ваганетками всё организовать, типа линух в виртуалке, а под виртуалку отдано слишком мало места
<tagezi> у меня убунту 10 нормально пахала на проце 1,8 ГГц
<Sergey_IT> у меня она на проце 800МГц нормально работала (без компиза)
#ubuntu-ru 2016-05-29
<tagezi> утра всем
<llorephie> Утречка
<lidia> Салют всем) А как сделать так, что бы при включении (при выборе учетной записи) учетки располагались горизонтально, а не вертикально?
<andrex> поменять тему lightdm
<andrex> если это возможно ваще
<tagezi> эм... а это вообще возможно?
<tagezi> не, всмысле, это возможно, но еслти такая готовая тема?
<andrex> lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf
<andrex> колупай
<andrex> можно хоть ромбиком их выстроить
<UNIm95> Ништяк.
<UNIm95> http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/mechanical-keyboard/wasd-v2-87-key-custom-mechanical-keyboard.html
<UNIm95> пункт 2 Select Alphanumeric Layout Style
<UNIm95> прокручиваем вниз до VIM Black.
<lidia> andrex, всмысле колупать? Через настройки это можно сделать или только через терминал?
<UNIm95> Наконец я смогу запомнить сочетания в виме
<lidia> lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf.... мне пишет команда не найдена
<lidia> (
<andrex> это конфиг
<andrex> в настройках нет нифига
<lidia> А, поняла спасибо
<lidia> Попробуем покопаться - хуже все равно не станет
<lidia> Теперь он мне пишет - отказано в доступе
<tagezi> andrex: её нужно отправлять в учебник по линухе сначало, она так и не может осилить команду sudo
<tagezi> она больше часа вчера архив пыталась распаковать
<andrex> ясна
<andrex> пойду логи почитаю поржу хоть)
<andrex> понятно ведройдное сдк не осилила еще
<andrex> хотя оно и не нада
<andrex> adb fastboot достатоно
<tagezi> и да, колупание конфигов и есть настройка..
<tagezi> а боязнь консоли не лечиться если нет стимула вылечиться
<andrex> tagezi: а чаго не отправил то на справку?
<andrex> !manuals
<ubuntuhelp> Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<tagezi> да ей вчера Серёга скинул ссылку на хелп по судо
<tagezi> она попросила попроще чегонибудь
<andrex> хмм ман не обновляли столет уже
<tagezi> ну.. пионеры вырасли, а шгольнеги не в состоянии
<andrex> ну чет видел гдет тему что чето кто то колупает
<andrex> но чето не заметно
<anton_p> надписи на кнопках для лохов
<tagezi> кнопки должны быть только на клавиатуре
<anton_p> то ли дело моя клава... :) https://www.trulyergonomic.com/store/image/cache/data/Truly_Ergonomic_Computer_Keyboard-209-BL-750x600.jpg
<anton_p> привыкал я к ней долго, конечно...
<anton_p> а вот мой рабочий стол... https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-yp6eueQ4JXo/UcRhZeJhbPI/AAAAAAAAFrY/cPnMCF29KKc2TcwlUsb74TsY61dZnIvAwCL0B/w1313-h985-no/20130621_144343.jpg
<anton_p> вроде кто то был и вдруг поговорить не с кем...
<andrex> да флуди флуди мы смотрим
<tagezi> да, срач на столе знатный :)
<anton_p> нормальный срач. всего 1 слой
<anton_p> шотут?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нетнихто
<Sergey_IT> совсем
<kesha> всем привет, есть живые?
<Sergey_IT> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<kesha> ), простите, давно ирк не пользовал
<kesha> Подскажите, пожалуйста, возможно ли  сделать DNAT с мира на 127.0.0.1 - надо пробросить порт мемкешеда
<kesha> у меня dnat срабатывает
<kesha> а в правило snat                ничего не приходит
<Sergey_IT> спят )
<kesha> пакеты вижу с мира на реалку, в обратку нет
<kesha> Sergey_IT скорее выходные
<Sergey_IT> не... спят
<tagezi> кто?
<kesha> ))) а по вопросы есть предложения?
<tagezi> кошка, без скобочек
<tagezi> аа.. очитался :)
 * kesha задумался: а туда или попал
<tagezi> зависит от того куда хотел попасть
<Sergey_IT> туда, но в другое время
<kesha> хотел получить консультацию компетентных людей, на родном языке
<tagezi> ну значит не туда попал
<tagezi> тут добровольная пользоваетлякая поддержка, а не консультации
<kesha> tagezi и чего ты тут поддерживаешь? умник
<tagezi> kesha: раньше был представитель каноникла, сейчас он что-то сленял с сайта.. вот за консультациями нужно к нему
<kesha> да не мужики, вы не понял, не работает что что дожно работаь
<kesha> причем 100 раз так делал
<tagezi> это в багзилу значит
<kesha> а на 127.0.0.1 не работает
<kesha> да ну, придумал... для начала надо понять что происходит
<kesha> и точно быть уверенным, чт ок примеру в ценоси работает
<kesha> **центоси
<kesha> а так поумничать  - каждый может
 * UNIm95 проснулся
<UNIm95> Что где работает?
<Sergey_IT> ну так умище то куда девать? ))
<tagezi> ну, чему в школе учат, то и делаю :)
<Sergey_IT> с ленцой, забыл добавить )
<UNIm95> kesha: apparmor выкоючен?
<tagezi> о, ты сам логи прочитал :)
<tagezi> а уже почти скопировал
<kesha> UNIm95 система по-умолчанию как проверить?
<tagezi> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%80%D1%83%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B4%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B2%D0%BE_%D0%BF%D0%BE_ubuntu_server/%D0%B1%D0%B5%D0%B7%D0%BE%D0%BF%D0%B0%D1%81%D0%BD%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%82%D1%8C/apparmor
<kesha> http://pastebin.com/fTQfunF8
<kesha> походу включен
<kesha> на боевоем сервер он нужен разве?
<UNIm95> kesha: на боевом нужен
<UNIm95> но тесте нет.
<kesha> UNIm95 всего-то необходимо от DNAT-тить порт memcached-а на один адрес
<UNIm95> kesha: покажи ман который ты использовал для centps
<kesha> сервис рабочий и не желательно ломать все
<kesha> не... убунты везде
<kesha> 14.04 на серверах, которые надо связать
<UNIm95> Слушай. А нафига DNAT c мира на 127.0.0.1? Может на внутренний IP?
<UNIm95> kesha: и покажи ман по какому ты все делаешь
<tagezi> по которому он 100 раз уже делал :)
<tagezi> и всегда работало :)
<UNIm95> Да вертел я это всегда работало.
<UNIm95> Нифига нигде не работает
<UNIm95> пока пенделей системе не вставишь.
<kesha> UNIm95 стандартный DNAT - SNAT, раньше так 80й порт пробрасывал на другие адреса, отличие в том что это было с REAL_ip в мир
<kesha> у меня задача рабочий memcached надо на один сервер еще расшарить
<kesha> сервис не желательно стопать, т.к. продакшн
<kesha> tagezi слушай, без обид, не порти эфир
<kesha> если по существу ничего сказать
<kesha> ман прост: пакет на REAL_IP на порт 112111 перенаправить на 127.0.0.1:11211
<kesha> и от SNAT-ить в обртную сторону
<kesha> так вот в правило SNAT ниодин пакет не прихоидт
<UNIm95> kesha: Правила покажи
<kesha> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -d 88.198.YY.XX -p tcp --dport 11211 -j DNAT --to-destination 127.0.0.1:11211
<kesha> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -p tcp -s 127.0.0.1 --sport 11211 -j SNAT --to 88.198.YY.XX
<kesha> пакеты вижу после обращения с мира на  88.198.YY.XX:11211
<kesha> tcpdump: xxx.pp.ua.54744 > 88.198.YY.XX.11211:
<kesha> судя по http://www.k-max.name/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/Netfilter-tables.jpg
<kesha> теряемся на маршрутизации?
<kesha> если смотреть тем же tcpdump-ом порт 11211 на 127.0.0.1, нет ни одного пакета отличного как с 1270.0.0.1
<kesha> сейчас попрбую теми же правилами мир от ДНАТить
<UNIm95> kesha: Сервер удаленный?
<UNIm95> просто вроде не хватает имени интерфейса в правилах
<kesha> UNIm95 да, в .de у Хецнера
<kesha> сейчас попробую
<UNIm95> Будь аккуратен.
<UNIm95> А то жопа модет настать =)
<UNIm95> может
<kesha> но в там any в интефейсах
<kesha> знаю). бывает, там в панельки есть ребут удаленный
<UNIm95> Правила не созрани =)
<UNIm95> тогда лютый звиздец будет
<kesha> ну так и есть
<kesha> eth.pp.ua:81
<kesha> уходит на другой адрес
<kesha> а на 127.0.0.1 ytn!
<kesha> нет, что и требовалось доказать, видимо так ядро устроено
<UNIm95> kesha: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -p tcp -s 127.0.0.1 --sport 11211 -j SNAT --to 88.198.YY.XX
<UNIm95> Надо вроде iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -p tcp -s 127.0.0.1 --sport 11211 -j SNAT --to-source 88.198.YY.XX
<JohnDoe_71Rus> править  iptables по удаленке, к дальней дороге. (с)
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: по себе знаю
<UNIm95> Правда дорога в 2 км на велике =)
<tagezi> да, тебе ездить не далеко, а ему с украины мчаться.. начальство ещё за свой счет пошлёт :)
<UNIm95> Придётся ник менять =)
<tagezi> ооо, вытянул модель... :)
<kesha> да перестаньте, всего дернуть по питанию
<kesha> тем более я ж не делаю iptable -I INPUT -j DROP
<kesha> tagezi прикинь, сам себе начальник,а
<tagezi> за то я умею считать проекты, так что бы много бабла и всёравно выгодно :)
<kesha> tagezi это прекрастно. жаль что на уровне ядра не рубишь
<tagezi> каждый хорош в своём деле, зато я много "рублю" где другие не справляются
<anton_p> если я правильно помню, то локалхост нельзя как обычный интерфейс использоват ь
<anton_p> смутно детали помню, но изза этого использовал 172.16/12
<tagezi> это почему?
<anton_p> не помню
<anton_p> но ответ находил в итоге в официальной доке
<anton_p> это было эн лет назад
<anton_p> вобщем для маршрутизаций лучше не пользоваться lo и его алиасами, а так же, 127/8
<anton_p> это если интересно сейчас проблему решить. если интересно разобраться с локалхостом, то самостоятельно. я уже не помню точно
<tagezi> ну вот так всегда, в манах генты сказано сделайте ссылку на lo, а на убунту канале говорят что так нельзя :)
<anton_p> я очень смутно помню детали, это было точно 4+ года назад
<anton_p> локалхост можно использовать, но есть нюансы. и я их уже забыл
<anton_p> помню только вывод :)
<anton_p> в частности, вот: PREROUTING isn't used by the loopback interface, you need to also add an OUTPUT rule
<anton_p> т е трафик с локалхоста идёт как локальный исходящий
<anton_p> вобщем, проще пользоваться другими интерфейсами и сетями
<anton_p> а днат в аутпут скорее всего не работает
<anton_p> блин, вы заставляете меня чувствовать себя опытным админом
<Sergey_IT> антон пора тебе переименоваться в Anton_P - с большой буквы )
<anton_p> в чём шутка?
<Sergey_IT> шуток нет, имя Человека пишется с Большой буквы - остальные - боты
#ubuntu-ru 2017-05-22
<aleksei`> утра всем
<SergeyIT> утра
<rapidsp> сидел, никого не трогал, а тут бац! и понедельник
<SergeyIT> пыльным понедельником из-за угла... (
<Admin1488> Парни
<Admin1488> подскажите плз, почему когда до ключа ssh дотрагивается seahorse он сразу становится не рабочим, в чем прикол? Он куда то его перносит что ли? хотя сами ключи остаются на месте, не могу настроить из за него идентификацию по ключу без пасса
<Admin1488> я генерировал и отправлял через консоль ключи, подключался к хосту и тут сиахорс включался просил секретную фразу, второй раз при подключении ключ уже был отвергнут хостом, пробовал и через гуи, тоже самое
<Admin1488> сумбурно конечно написал, но суть есть)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> эм. не знаю кто такой сихорс
<Admin1488> у тебя убунту?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но было подобное. на удаленном хосте твой клиент заносится в запрещенные
<JohnDoe_71Rus> потом хоть с верным хоть с неверным паролем не достучишься
<Admin1488> вбей в консоли seahorse если убунту, через даш это пароли и ключи
<Admin1488> а чем решалось? И как это проверить?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на удаленном, в парке с ключем кажеся есть файл отвергнутых.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не помню точно или ручками удалял запись или через команды
<JohnDoe_71Rus> папке
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://ashep.org/2010/seahorse-i-ssh/
<Admin1488> Спасибо!
<Admin1488> дерьмовая программа
<Admin1488> опять запорола мне ключ не знаю что она с ним делает, и как можно хронить все пассы в таком виде жесть, ты залогинился и все твои пароли когда либо введенные в этой программе с кратким описанием
<Admin1488> просто фиерия
<Admin1488> но пол беды
<Admin1488> похоже дело не в нем, я его удалил
<Admin1488> ваще не понятно что творится с ключем
<Admin1488> Парни расскажите про gnome-keyring
<Admin1488> в общем моя проблема в том, что я гне тыкал галку сохранить пароль от ключа,  и видимо когда я перезалагиниваюсь он остается локнутым и на сервер не пускает, почему не вылетает окно как первый раз не понятно, вот если оставить галку разбло
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<Victor83> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
#ubuntu-ru 2017-05-23
<aleksei`> утттррраа
<SergeyIT> Утр
<aleksei`> и тебе утр
<SergeyIT> хто третьим будет?
<rapidsp> наливай :)
<SergeyIT> тебе какой жирности
<rapidsp> 40%
<SergeyIT> 1 - 2.5 - 3.5 % только
<SergeyIT> бешеных коров не держим
<rapidsp> буйных мало :)
<SergeyIT> хотя.... если в шкафу покопаться... ;)
<Admin1488> Подскажите есть авторизация по ключу, но пока на сервер после ребута не залогинишься он не работает, если включить авторизацию по паролю то все норм
<Admin1488> мож надо опцию какую добавить в конф, в стандартном не чего такого нет
<rapidsp> опять ssh?
<Admin1488> да
<Admin1488> достал он уже
<SergeyIT> то что управляет ключами не запускается видимо
<rapidsp> а какая ошибка?
<Admin1488> SergeyIT: то что управляет ключами не запускается видимо
<Admin1488> видимо
<Admin1488> да прост пишет что типа ключ откланен
<Admin1488> мож доступа в какие каталоги нужны
<Admin1488> в ссш есть опция типа проверять есть ли у пользователя доступ к домашнему каталогу StrictModes yes
<Admin1488> я пробовал отключать толку нет
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<Sergey_IT> спите, лентяи?
#ubuntu-ru 2017-05-24
<aleksei`> утра
<diskin> Admin1488, а сервер на чем? Убунта?
<Admin1488> ага
<Admin1488> Уьунту
<Admin1488> проблема явно в том что я где то что то не указал,
<JohnDoe_71Rus> убунту и сервер. взаимоисключающие слова в одной строчке
<SergeyIT> максималист детектед
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, нифига, бунта и иксы - вот это треш. а без иксов она вполне годная
<rapidsp> попробуй коннектиться с -v может больше инфы покажет
<rapidsp> может на хом не полный доступ и при перезгрузки файл с ключами не флашится
<Admin1488> rapidsp  да хоть -vvv
<Admin1488> не чего там интересного не будет(
<Admin1488> это первое что я сделал
<rapidsp> ну я так понимаю, с ключом проблема только после перезагрузки?
<Admin1488> так точно
<Admin1488> rapidsp:может на хом не полный доступ и при перезгрузки файл с ключами не флашится
<Admin1488> а какой должен быть доступ?
<Admin1488> а на хоме..
<Admin1488> Возможно , drwxr-xr-x   5 root   root  4096 ноя 21  2016 home
<Admin1488> логинюсь я не под рутом
<artus> а чиво уже поломали?
<Admin1488> меня серевер по ключам после ребута не пускает
<rapidsp> а на .ssh/known_hosts ?
<rapidsp> ls -la .ssh/known_hosts ?
<Admin1488> drwx------  2 user user     4096 май 23 14:58 .ssh
<rapidsp> не
<Admin1488> 700 на моего пользователя
<rapidsp> ls -la .ssh/known_hosts
<Admin1488> это папка
<Admin1488> ключи 600 и на моего юзера
<Admin1488> а это ща посмотрю
<Admin1488> тоже 600
<rapidsp> и владелец юзер?
<Admin1488> да
<rapidsp> тогда моя теория не работает :)
<Admin1488> жаль(
<Admin1488> artus выручай
<Admin1488> :)
<Admin1488> еня серевер по ключам после ребута не пускает, пустит если локально залогиниться. А так пишит
<Admin1488> Permission denied (publickey).
<Admin1488> какие ему права нужны то еще(
<rapidsp> на сервере /var/log/auth.log
<Admin1488> надо было с этого и начать
<Admin1488> ща затейлю
<Admin1488> чет я н додумался сразу логи смотреть
<Admin1488> спс
<artus> 644 ему права нужны
<artus> вроде каг
<rapidsp> кстати да, помню если чуть не те права и сразк не работает. у меня даже где то записано :)
<rapidsp> На клиенте:
<rapidsp> chmod 700 ./.ssh
<rapidsp> chmod 600 ./.ssh/id_rsa
<artus> фигово у тя записано )
<rapidsp> На сервере:
<rapidsp> chown -R user /home/user/.ssh
<rapidsp> chmod 700 /home/user/.ssh/
<rapidsp> chmod 600 /home/user/.ssh/authorized_keys
<artus> http://itmages.ru/image/view/5770211/934a6405
<rapidsp> artus: так работало :)
<artus> дефолтные настройки, 600 на папку, 644 на файлы. остальное от лукавого )
<rapidsp> без лукавого не работало
<rapidsp> правда я по токену настраивал, но суть та же
<Admin1488> 644 ну да только с ними не запускалось, он это как просил сам сделать.
<Admin1488> (12:40:08) rapidsp: chmod 700 ./.ssh
<Admin1488> (12:40:09) rapidsp: chmod 600 ./.ssh/id_rsa
<Admin1488> вот эт типа правильно
<rapidsp> вот только меня "./" смущает :)
<rapidsp> давно это было
<Admin1488> )
<Admin1488> артус ты же скинул с локального компа права
<Admin1488> а у меня проблема на удаленном хосте
<rapidsp> надо и там и там смотреть
<Admin1488> Но
<Admin1488> да
<Admin1488> )
<Admin1488> похоже проблема сейчас решится
<Admin1488> на сервера права 600
<Admin1488> а в 600 это ток чтение запись владельца если я не ошибаюсь
<Admin1488> ну чет не помогло
<rapidsp> зато права правильно расставил :)
<Admin1488> ))
<rapidsp> эта мысль должна греть :)
<artus> Admin1488, локальнеый он для кого? тут смотря с какой стороны  смотреть :D  и ваще, где выхлоп логов
<Admin1488> да в логах все уныло, тупо конекшен клоузед
<Admin1488> это в /auth
<Admin1488> можно конечно повысить уровень лога ссш демона
<artus> эмм, а вот нескромный вопрос, а как ты конектися? :D
<Admin1488> ssh admin@127.0.0.0 -p 1488
<artus> как бе мейби трабла с юзером? :) и вобще, в чем проблема пересоздать ключ то ?
<Admin1488> а что с ним может быть не так, да пересоздавал раз 10
<Admin1488> не чего не менялось
<artus>  ssh -vT  ... и чего оно плюет в ответ
<artus> ну в плане что при конекте рисует
<Admin1488> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24642786/
<diskin> Admin1488, т.е. ты коннектишься с самого же сервера? что-то я не понимаю, почему 127.0.0.0
<Admin1488> история умалчивает)
<Admin1488> но соединяюсь я правильно
<Admin1488> ладно пойду тему что-ли создам на лоре
<anderx> ключ там есть?
<anderx> права какие на него?
<Admin1488> оо
<Admin1488> ты то мне и поможешь)
<Admin1488> есть
<Admin1488> 644
<Admin1488> на паб кей
<Admin1488> сдлал как у артуса
<anderx> забавно)
<Admin1488> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24643593/
<Admin1488> вот все права на папку
<Admin1488> и файлы
<anderx> попробуй 700 на папку и 600 на файлы ну chown -R User ~/.ssh/ chgrp -R User ~/.ssh/
<Admin1488> 600 до этого у меня стояло
<Admin1488> 700 сейчас на папке
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а ты балбес. а в настройках ssh сервера авторизация по ключу активна?
<anderx> ну она вроде как работает)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там вроде было 2 параметра
<anderx> тока потом фейлица мол типо аутентификация только по ключу
<Admin1488> сам балбес, слишком простое замечание
<Admin1488> работает
<Admin1488> я тут вот что поудмал
<Admin1488> у меня на этом хосте еще ldap настроен
<Admin1488> может и правда дело в юзере? лаги какие?
<Admin1488> сейчас еще внимательно посмотрю в auth
<Admin1488> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24643705/
<Admin1488> kju
<Admin1488> log
<rapidsp> ну... там вроде аксептед. не?
<Admin1488> мде
<Admin1488> а ты смешной)
<rapidsp> May 24 15:44:43 Service sshd[1499]: Accepted publickey for user from 10.20.30.1 port 54625 ssh2: RSA SHA256:888
<rapidsp> May 24 15:44:43 Service sshd[1499]: pam_unix(sshd:session): session opened for user user by (uid=0)
<rapidsp> а это pam
<rapidsp> а где про ssh?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> парам пам пам
<Admin1488> в самом начале
<Admin1488> Service sshd[1286]: Connection closed by 10.20.30.1 port 54648 [preauth]
<Admin1488> не чего интересного не пишет
<Admin1488> короче надо поднять уровень лога
<Admin1488> ибо конекшен клоузед очень инфармативно
<Admin1488> DEBUG3 хватит как думаешь?
<Admin1488> userauth-request for user rodislav service ssh-connection method none [preauth]
<Admin1488> че за метод такой
<JohnDoe_71Rus> никакой
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не определен
<Admin1488> нашел ошибку
<Admin1488> блин мы же ее проверяли
<Admin1488> Could not open authorized keys '/home/user/.ssh/authorized_keys': No such file or directory
<Admin1488> как дать парав на это дерьмо?
<Admin1488> может 777 дать?)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> портвейн 777
<Admin1488> не заслужил
<Admin1488> он мне яйца не первый день крутит
<Admin1488> парни как быть то, в /etc/ssh я не хочу хронить ключи
<Admin1488> и то как я настроил в полне себе стандартно
<Admin1488> почему он не может открыть то
<rapidsp> в /etc/ssh у тебя вроде только открытые ключи
<rapidsp> а закрытый в хоме хоть как
<Admin1488> Да
<Admin1488> и не только там еще ключи хоста
<Admin1488> в хоме на хосте у меня ща открытый лежит
<Admin1488> ssh-copy его туда и шлет
<Admin1488> ssh-copy-id
<Sergey_IT> вечра
<Admin1488> НАпасть какая то с этим ссш...
<Admin1488> теперь не подходит правильная фраза  к ключу,  имя с которым захожу верное, ключ явно указываю, слепки идентичны,
<Admin1488> кстати первую проблему решил
<Admin1488> не удивлюсь если вторая такаяже глупая)
<Sergey_IT> ссш-апокалипсис
<causenetsoff> тебя приследует дух гитлера
#ubuntu-ru 2017-05-25
<aleksei`> утра всем
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<artus> ога, чамого вечернего
#ubuntu-ru 2017-05-26
<aleksei`> утра всем
<anderx> artus: вы товаристч чето кудато исчезаете последнее время) не хорошо)))
<[koshka]> Мурмау
<[koshka]> anderx: pppp
<[koshka]> artus: не спи!
<rapidsp> молока нет
<[koshka]> Как так то :(
<rapidsp> как то так...
<[koshka]> tagezi: мурма!
<tagezi> [koshka]: привет, лапакхая )
<tagezi> как жизнь? )
<anderx> [koshka]: бу!
<[koshka]> Да все хорошо :)
<[koshka]> Буууу
<anderx> татуированная кошатка)
<anderx> чето новое)
<[koshka]> Я чуть чуть пока)
<[koshka]> Скоро будет больше xD
<anderx> ну нафиг)
<anderx> я ваще не это самое)
<[koshka]> Чейта?)
<tagezi> у него нельзя тату рисовать..
<tagezi> менты не отстанут )
<[koshka]> xD
<anderx> да нафиг они ваще нужны)
<anderx> я итак страшный)
<tagezi> так для того и нужны, чтобы не такой страшный был )))
<artus> ниспууу. чиво расшумелись? )
<tagezi> http://alexstuff.ru/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/Screenshot_72-900x562.jpg
<tagezi> anderx: красавчег же будешь))
<artus> а че татуированая?
<anderx> да у нее знак задиака наколот)
<anderx> я и татуировки не люблю и в изотерику както не верю как и в прочих дедов морозов)
<[koshka]> Все то вы помните!)
<artus> нада тебе бабочку на обеих полупопиях набить, чтоб ты аррр как разбухтелсо :D
<[koshka]> Еще скоро одну большую сделаю :Р
<[koshka]> Ахахаха
<[koshka]> Да татухи норм тема, че вы :)
<anderx> я тому кто наколоть решит в глаз ткну
<[koshka]> Давай я xD
<anderx> совсе бесстрашная
<[koshka]> xD
<anderx> до тебя далеко)
<anderx> могу тока попросить самой себе в глаз ткнуть приблудой для татуирования)
<[koshka]> Ты че эта!)
<anderx> самообслуживание)
<artus> воо, я знаю, андрюще нужно ржавым гвоздем набивать, тушью для письма, штоб его ваааще разорвало от этого треша :D
<[koshka]> xD
<[koshka]> Ну ты злой, трындец
<tagezi> анлрюхе бабочку на полупопее ожавым гвоздем чтобы он товарищам хвастался? хD
<artus> во, сматри, ааш пальцы то как заплетатцо то начали :D
<anderx> [koshka]: по ка тя небыло я еще похужел(
<anderx> д
<anderx> 64 кг вешу щас) ветром сносить скоро будет)
<anderx> а все лень
<anderx> самому себе пожрать приготовить даже лень)
<artus> какая мелкая козявка :D
<artus> anderx, переходи на консервы :D
<anderx> на живое мясо
<anderx> поймал кошку сьел)
<anderx> консервы еще открывать надо
<anderx> лень же)
<anderx> да я щас начал более менее жрать а то чет испужалсо ваще)
<anderx> когда взвесился)
<artus> как бы мне так до испуга обленитцо :D
<anderx> щас кг 80 будет опять обленюсь)
<[koshka]> anderx:  не кормятчто ли?
<[koshka]> Покормить?)
<anderx> а кому это меня кормить то?
<anderx> я один живу)
<anderx> если меня кто то будет кормить  я посидею)
<anderx> ибо дома нет никто беольше)
<[koshka]> Блин
<[koshka]> Как так то
<anderx> да норм же)
<[koshka]> Как норм же
<anderx> ну так норм же
<[koshka]> Кормить мужика надо xD
<anderx> палкой нада поколотить
<anderx> просто и он сам себя будет кормить)
<[koshka]> xD
<[koshka]> Давай поколотим?)
<anderx> приезжай колоти)
<anderx> я жду
<[koshka]> А куда ехать?)
<anderx> в иркутск
<anderx> )
<anderx> все поздна
<anderx> я устал ждать)
<[koshka]> Елки-палки
<anderx> а то)
<anderx> [koshka]: а ты думала все так просто будет?
<[koshka]> Канешна
<anderx> навиная животная)
<anderx> [koshka]: ну хош иди пешком)
<[koshka]> Бе бе бе:)
<[koshka]> Долго чет
<anderx> да пока дойдеш я с голоду помру)
<anderx> или от старости...
<tagezi> да не.. 5000 км всено, если по 10 км всего 500 дней ))
<anderx> я быстро старею
<UNIm95> Ну тут и страсти в чате
<anderx> а че делать то еще
<anderx> все боты молчат)
<[koshka]> Вот именно) че еще делать
<anderx> [koshka]: иди пешком, тагезя сказал что не долго)
<[koshka]> anderx: вдруг не дойду? Украдут там
<anderx> да там никто не украдет
<anderx> там добрые медведи
<anderx> сразу сожрут)
<[koshka]> :(
<anderx> ну ок не сразу
<anderx> чуть чуть умертвят сначала
<anderx> дож пошел
<[koshka]> Дож норм
<[koshka]> У нас на той неделе снег был xD
<anderx> а у нас весь день дож
<anderx> а неделю назад ваще 3 дня подряд был снег ветер
<anderx> ну такой ветер) который посносил заборы и поразбивал балконы месте с рамами которые валяются досих пор)
<anderx> легкий бриз
<[koshka]> Ну да, такое себе)
<anderx> а вчера былажара 35 градусников
<anderx> в машину залазил как в духовку
<[koshka]> У нас тоже, жара +17
<[koshka]> Седня ночью -2))
<anderx> круто
<anderx> можно загорать
<anderx> везетвам
<[koshka]> Mva вообще бывает тут?)
<anderx> нет
<anderx> он щас мало где бывает
<[koshka]> Чейта он так
<[koshka]> А Скаюшка?
<anderx> а лень все дела итд итп
<anderx> а этот ваще пропал
<[koshka]> Печалька
<anderx> мб мб
<anderx> пойти чтоли какуюнить фигню поднять
<[koshka]> Чет прям по Скаюшке соскучилась xD
<anderx> типо ирц сервака на чайнике)
<anderx> он же лопатой по башке будет бить всех :D
<[koshka]> Скаюшка?
<anderx> да
<anderx> !tsya
<ubuntuhelp> Если не хотите получить лопатой по затылку - выучите правила с http://tsya.ru
<anderx> !skai
<ubuntuhelp> С.К.А.Й.: Синтетический Клон для Автоматического убиЙства
<anderx> )
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<Sergey_IT> artus, опять проблемы с железом?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> J.O.H.N.D.O.E.: Juggernaut Optimized for Harm, Nocturnal Destruction and Online Exploration
<artus> Sergey_IT, да сервак отключен просто )
<artus> !artus
<ubuntuhelp> Считает [Raiden] фанатиком. Подробности !raiden
<artus> :D
<Sergey_IT> райдена уже давно нет тут, да и в линуксе вообще
<Sergey_IT> он оказался слабаком )
<artus> как и все фанатики :)
<Sergey_IT> и не говори )
#ubuntu-ru 2017-05-27
<anderx> !andrex
<ubuntuhelp> извращун!
<Admin1488> господа
<Admin1488> посоветуйте меню для приложений
<Admin1488> а то чет программ много все не влазят и про многие забываешь.. Потом начинаешь их повторно ставить
<Admin1488> что ни будь типа classicmenu-indicator
<UNIm95> Admin1488: Среда какая?
<Admin1488> unity
<Admin1488> я всегда в стандарте сижу, но вот гном мне кстати больше нравился
<Admin1488> слава богу все вернут
<UNIm95> Admin1488: так и используй класик меню индикатор. В чем проблема?
<Admin1488> альтернативы хочу посмотреть, а так он не совсем корректно группирует, а править метаданные в лом)
<UNIm95> Admin1488: тогда юзай МАТЭ
<UNIm95> у мен старый добрый гном2
<UNIm95> меня*
<Admin1488> ну скоро и на нашей уице будет праздник))
<Admin1488> я когда сидел на генту очень катировал опенбокс
<Admin1488> легкий красивый гибкий
<UNIm95> Admin1488: Юзай опенбокс
<Admin1488> но генту это не пользоваться а красноглазить, где то полгода посидел и забил
<Admin1488> Admin1488: я всегда в стандарте сижу
<Admin1488> хочу пользоваться а не красноглазить)
<Admin1488> офф топ короче
<UNIm95> У меня дефолт-консоль. После apt install mate-desktop-env*
<UNIm95> и у меня дефолт ^_^
<Admin1488> :)
#ubuntu-ru 2017-05-28
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.os-rt.ru/ хехе
<tagezi> да, раньше, все кому не лень писали игру змейку, теперь они делают операционные системы
<tagezi> ладно хоть честно признаются что это линух
<[koshka]> Так, че пропустила?
<tagezi> да, всё пропустила )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> свадьбу
<[koshka]> Блин:(
<Sergey_IT> приведение появилось?
#ubuntu-ru 2018-05-21
<aleksei`> утра всем
<artemz2> Всем привет
#ubuntu-ru 2018-05-22
<aleksei`> утра всем
<SergeyIT> народу прибавилось - зачетная неделя?
<andrex> а ты следиш за этим? :D
<andrex> это боты налетели))
<rapidsp> не боты мы
<andrex> ооо докажи
<andrex> шелезяки начали считать себя живыми
<andrex> прям мир дикого запада какой -то))
<rapidsp> ладно, боты
<SergeyIT> боты, калоши, тапки, сапоги....
<andrex> унты
<SergeyIT> это продвинутые )
<rapidsp> куда?
<SergeyIT> в сторону от сдвинутых
<SergeyIT> а про задвинутых андрекс больше знает
<andrex> ненене
<andrex> это все враки
<JohnDoe1> сандалики
<SergeyIT> такой обуви - враки - нет (
<JohnDoe1> египтяне и греки с вами не согласны
<rapidsp> кто их сейчас спрашивает
<ArtemZ> я не бот
<rapidsp> это не так работает :)
<SergeyIT> первое, что произносит бот при рождении - "я не бот"
<JohnDoe1> мы не боты - боты не мы
 * JohnDoe1 забыл погасить миранду
<andrex> биту возми
<andrex> и гаси миранду
<ihor3749> Привет всем
<ihor3749> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<ihor3749> !nVidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<ihor3749> !ls
<ubuntuhelp> ls (dir, vdir) — команда Unix-подобной операционной системы, которое выводит (обычно на консоль) содержимое каталога (по умолчанию текущего).
<ihor3749> !mc
<ubuntuhelp> Midnight Commander (mc) уникальный двухпанельный менеджер с всеми необходимыми возможностями по серфингу по локальным файловым системам, ftp, smb, ssh ресурсам, по установке прав, редактированию текстовых конфигов.
#ubuntu-ru 2018-05-23
<aleksei`> дня
<ArtemZ> !nc
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nc'
<ArtemZ> !netcat
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='netcat'
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://ibash.org.ru/quote.php?id=14318
<alexandr> привет
<alexandr> можете мне помоч с установкой плагина save for web для gimp'а, прочитал в интернете все, что только можно по этому поводу, но у меня не выходит установить этот плагин. пс ubuntu 18.04
<andrex> apt install gimp-plugin-registry
<andrex> все
<alexandr> как отправить то, что пишет в терминале?
<andrex> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
<alexandr> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HvKyGkmrDp/
<andrex> хмм чето мне кажется оно не подойдет жаже для 2.10 гимпа и такого пакета быть не должно в системе)
<alexandr> ну а как решить?
<alexandr> я бы сюда не написал, еслиб нашел решение в интернете
<andrex> http://registry.gimp.org/node/33
<alexandr> я там все читал
<andrex> никак нету этого плагина видать для более нового гимпа
<ArtemZ> у тебя гимп из ppa установлен, а gimp-plugin-registry из обычного репозитария видимо ставишь
<ArtemZ> похоже они не совместимы
<andrex> скорее наоборот
<andrex> плагин из ппа
<andrex> 14 бунты
<ArtemZ> gimp 2.10.2+omg-0ubu18.04.1~ppa у него стоит
<ArtemZ> в любом случае, плагин очень старый
 * ArtemZ sent a long message: ArtemZ_2018-05-23_15:25:25.txt <https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/cVDlCRwBbBgTAkLkaLmHBCVt>
<ArtemZ> поддерживаемые версии гимпа
<andrex> есть вариант скачать с сорс форжа и распаковать в хомяк ~/.gimp-2.8/plug-ins/
<andrex> но там оно тоже старое 2015 года)
<andrex> видать умер этот пак
<andrex> или так https://github.com/auris/gimp-save-for-web собрать и запихать тудаже
<andrex> тока оно может даже не собраться)
<andrex> хе ща посмотрю)
<alexandr> ~/.gimp-2.8/plug-ins/ терминал пишет нет такого каталога. я просто не понимаю, мне его самому создать надо? могу скрин отправить домашней папки
<andrex> ls -la ~/.gimp-*
<alexandr> ls: невозможно получить доступ к '/home/alexandr/.gimp-*': Нет такого файла или каталога
<andrex> gimp запусти
<alexandr> запустил
<andrex> или оно может быть в .conf или .local
<alexandr> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/g6nfKntKX9/
<alexandr> поможет чем то?
<andrex> ну запуститься это ему не должно помешать
<andrex> locate .gimp
<andrex> если нет ничего то создай
<alexandr> не отправляется сюда то, что выдал терминал
<andrex> нафиг оно нам
<alexandr> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kn3CHFkpJD/
<andrex> если папки нет похожей то создавай)
<alexandr>  ))
<andrex> ну у меня списочек не такой скромный
<andrex> сттранно вобще все както с вашими бунтами)
<alexandr> может просто удалить гимп и установить ниже версию
<alexandr> я не думаю что они принципиально отличаются
<andrex> ну как вариант снести этот ппа
<andrex> и поставить гимп из репа
<alexandr> а функция сохранить в веб очень нужна
<andrex> ppa-purge ppaсхламом вроде
<andrex> снесет все что было с него поставленно и сам ппа
<alexandr> спасибо )
<andrex> хмм собралось
<andrex> у 2.10 в .config/GIMP/2.10
<andrex> такшто зря сносил) и плагин собирается из сорцов
<andrex> можно было чекнсталом деб собрать или тупо руками в хомяк засунуть)
<andrex> а смотрится все в насройка
<andrex> гимпа
<andrex> ладно спать я зато гимп обновил)
<prist> здравствуйте всем! посоветуйте экранную  клавиатуру для 16.04
<yokowka> Zдравiя желаю, босОта!!!! Напиши кто съсылку на учебники по програмированiю СССР (надо)!?
#ubuntu-ru 2018-05-24
<aleksei`> утра всем
<ArtemZ> Привет
<aleksandr> ватс апп
<andrex> сам ты вацап
<andrex> SergeyIT: hi
<SergeyIT> ку
<rapidsp> re
<andrex> SergeyIT: how are you
<andrex> тьпуты
<andrex> серожааа))
<rapidsp> китайцы походу акк взломали )))
<andrex> чихуахуа?
<andrex> у меня пароля нет
<andrex> нечего ломать)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> от ты хитрый. китайса четвертый месяц бьется, пароль подбирает
<rapidsp> я верно понимаю, что nginx может все то же что и апач?
<rapidsp> например радиус
<andrex> не все
<andrex> и и на оборот
<ArtemZ> .htaccess не может например
#ubuntu-ru 2018-05-25
<andrex> SergeyIT: бу!
<SergeyIT>  ку
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://ibash.org.ru/quote.php?id=16962
<luftraum> Привет?
<luftraum> Есть кто?
<luftraum> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<luftraum> эх
<diskin> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<luftraum> логично
#ubuntu-ru 2018-05-26
<aleksei`> утра всем
<andrex> обед уже прошел
<andrex> я спать собираюсь
<andrex> а у него утра какаято
<aleksei`> ну это ты, а у меня 9:30 утра
<andrex> а у меня пол 3 дня
<andrex> :P
<aleksei`> сижу кофе гоняю, глаза ещё слипаются )
<andrex> cgbxrb dcnfdm
<andrex> спички вставь
<aleksei`> уже ненадо, поитихоньку открываться начали )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: жапань?
<andrex> сам ты жапань)
<andrex> хотя да часовые пояса одинаковые
<Neo4> life will never be the same, life is danger
<Neo4> че то так мало людей тут
<Neo4> хоть ссылку бу где нить на канал скинули
<Neo4> никто наверно не знает
<JohnDoe5> https://packages.ubuntu.com/ru/source/trusty/libsexy название хорошее :)
<ande_> Ае!
<ande_> здравствувйте собратья!
<ande_> упс
<ande_> В общем.Прошу помощи.... У меня убунту 16.04. Там вверху справа есть значОчки разные.. Так вот.. Всё, кроме сетевого значка не работает.. Подскажите, куда нужно глядеть? Надоело вайфай настраивать руками каждый раз
<Neo4> ande_: смотришь свинку пепа?
<Neo4> peppa pig )
<Neo4> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFHrIQoYiV8
<Neo4> ande_: какие не работают? вот мои
<Neo4> у меня все работают
<Neo4> https://ibb.co/kthJrT
<Neo4> нечего и посмотреть
<Neo4> что бы его посмотреть, кроме свинки пепы
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-ru- andrex quieted $~a
<Sveta> ande_: какой вопрос?
<Sveta> ande_: только что зашла по вашему вопросу на #ubuntu, повторите вопрос, пожалуйста
<andrex> ande_: пкм управление сетью вкл
<andrex> по сетевому значку
<ande_> :)
<ande_> Inactive
<ande_> andrex: Не настолькуо я плох чтобы не перерыть пол интернета :)
<andrex> ifconfig
<andrex> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
<ande_> Сеть то есть.. Я её прописал в /etc/network/interfaces
<andrex> sudo rfkill list all
<andrex> тоже туда
<ande_> И я отсюда пропаду, да? :)
<andrex> нет
<andrex> стоооп
<andrex> нафига?
<andrex> если в ифейс прописал то nm отключился
<ande_> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<ande_> 	Soft blocked: no
<ande_> 	Hard blocked: no
<ande_> andrex: Эм..
<ande_> andrex: ?
<andrex> если интерфесы прописаны в /etc/network/interfaces networkmanager просто не запускается
<andrex> и не фидит ничего и не управляет сетью
<ande_> Он запцущен, но не показывает сети\
<ande_> А вот iwlist scan показывает вокруг много вайфаевых точек
<ande_> А Эта фигня сверху говорит что устройство вайфай не управляется
<ande_> Да и я в конце концов через вайфай телефона сижу. Хотяб его мог бы показать, я бы допусчтил что вокруг неичего нет
<andrex>  managed=true в nm-system-settings.conf
<andrex> если не появится после перезапуска nm то надоколумать interfaces
<ande_> А где это?*
<andrex> ande_: вобще вот http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=91046.0
<ande_> nm-system-settings.conf
<ande_> Где искать?
<andrex> /etc/NetworkManager/ тут должно быть
<ande_> Ага, был фалсе. Щас роебутнусь
<andrex> аггрр
<andrex> зачем)
<andrex> Sveta: привет :)
<andrex> ладно пошел я чето он долго ребутается
<andrex> @voice ande_
<ande_> andrex: Не помогло
<andrex> показывай конфиг сети
<andrex> !paste | ande_
<ubuntuhelp> ande_: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
<andrex> тока не простыню в канал
<ande_> Чего? Не простыню в канал? Вывод какой команды показать?
<andrex>  /etc/network/interfaces
<andrex> и вобще) надо было по ссылке сходить и почитать) а то щас 2 разбуду обьяснять что конфиг не должен быть с прописаными адресами
<andrex> если хочеш чтобы работал network manager
<ande_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jKfP4Z7N8W/
<ande_> Перешёл, перечитаю может пойму)))
<ande_> Может.. Затереть интерфэйсес?
<andrex> ззакомменти все ниже 3 первых строк
<andrex> и перезапусти nm
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-ru- andrex unquieted $~a
<andrex> ande_: комментарий это # если что) ну как первую вобщем) и sudo service network-manager restart
<andrex> и sudo service networking restart еще
<ande_> ARRRGH
<ande_> Толи я что-то неправильно делаю, толи не работает таки..
<ande_> В общем сеть нафиг положил я тремя комментами
<andrex> все правильно)
<andrex> надо было перезапустить networking и networkmanager
<ande_> Не, я догадывался.. Но я думал что в значочке покажется сеть
<andrex> вот потом бы возможно появилась
<ande_> ......
<ande_> Я их сначала щас поставлю чтоли? Нету таких
<andrex> ткнул бы в нее иподрубился
<andrex> таккс)
<ande_> network-manager установлен самой последней версии
<ande_> терминал говорит
<andrex> делай все попорядку 1 комментируеш строи 2 sudo service networking restart 3 sudo service network-manager restart ждеш обнаружения вайфая
<andrex> строки
<andrex> ну либо просто после коментирования ребут
<ande_> Консоль если ввести net и пару раз нажать таб должна выдавать и нм тоже?
<andrex> NetworkManager
<andrex> так
<ande_> ААААХХХХ!!!!
<ande_> service network-manager!!!
<ande_> few second
<andrex> или через -
<ande_> Или через сервайс_))))))))
<ande_> Я сервис не писал никогда)
<andrex> а с копипастить не судьба)
<andrex> ладно я несплю 2 е сутки
<andrex> чтобы режим не сбить) а уснуть ночью)
<andrex> ande_: и?
<ande_> andrex: Спасибо тебе, добрый человек!!!!
<ande_> Я очень благродарен!)
<ande_> Если ты в Норильске, то угощаю пивом!)
<andrex> вот с первого раза бы послушал про ифейсы
<andrex> небыло бы танцев с бубном)
<andrex> нет я далеко от Нарильска
<andrex> ande_: не колупай больше ничего если не уверен) и делай бекапы
<ande_> Блин... Бывшая жена позвонила только что... Они с сыном зовут меня в гости поиграть в монополию.. Я что-то не понял...... Жизнь чтоли налаживается? Так резко? Так, спасибо. Я не знаю как благодарить, но от чистого сердца всего хорошего, я полетел.
<ande_> А я не колупал
<ande_> Это после обновления такая зараза
<andrex> ну бывает)
<andrex> Sveta: все пациент жив и счастлив)
<ande_> только начал жить)
<aleksei`> andrex: понял? ты добрый у нас )
<andrex> нет
<andrex> я злой
<andrex> и спать хочу
<andrex> )
<aleksei`> держись до вечера
<aleksei`> потом пойдёшь спать
<andrex> а еще часика полтора киношки погляжу
<andrex> блин отвлекся ижно забыл че хотел пропатчить) ладн завтра вспомню
<andrex> @mode -bbb +v!*@* -b!*@* -i!*@*
<andrex> кто баловался?
<andrex> террористы)
<ande_>  Меня убьёт или астма или женщины доведут до пьяного бнеспамятства.
<ande_> Простите что я об этом сюда.
<andrex> ничего страшного) на текущий момент политика фриноды допускает общение там где удобно) но не все каналы это разрешают. Главное не бесись)
<andrex> и прочти правила
 * andrex уполз к 4х ногому другу
<ande_> andrex: Что такое фринода? Я про мирки ничего не знаю. Что за структура этого всего? Политика фриноды?Тоестьмы не в IRC? Или это как подраздел ИРК со своими комнатами? Как тогда понять как мне попасть скажем к музыкантам?
<ande_> Щас почитаю
<ande_> Ох ты..
<JohnDoe5> инторнеты трансграничны и внеполитики
<ande_> Хм, может вопрос и не по теме.. Но, я даже и не знаю как другие каналы искать или сети типа фринод или ещё какие. Не знаю... В общем. Прмавильно ли я думаю? Копаясь уже не первый годж по линуксу и спрашивая с переменным успехом у друзей или гугла вопросы вроде 
<ande_> Это жен набор из разных текстовых файлов каким то образом взаимодействующих друг с другом, и железом, да? )))
<SergeyIT> ку
<ande_> Тут есть кто-нибудь?
<JohnDoe5> ande_: линукс не только "набор из разных текстовых файлов". есть бинарники. они и работают. а текст это конфиги и скрипты
<ande_> JohnDoe5: Спасибо.
<ande_> А можно поподробнее какие типыфайлов ещё система использует, чтобы я провсё почитал потом подробнее.
<SergeyIT> читать всё про линукс...
<Neo4> ;)
#ubuntu-ru 2018-05-27
<aleksei`> andrex: утра? )
<andrex> обеда
<andrex> опять не угадал)
<aleksei`> капец, это во сколько мне надо вставалть что утро у тебя настало? )
<aleksei`> прям япония какая-то
<andrex> в часночи
<tomfarr> ква
<iSnx> Всем привет
<iSnx> !рудз
<iSnx> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
#ubuntu-ru 2019-05-20
<Sveta> Тишина...
<aleksey> всем привет
<Sveta> Привет, Алексей
<aleksey> свет подскажи как без дисковода поставить виндовс из убунту\
<Sveta> через usb
<aleksey> инетбут ин ?
<aleksey> а как запуститься с флешки
<aleksey> материнка вроде в юиосе непоказфыает запуцск с флещки
<Sveta> у моего ПК показывает, но только когда флешка воткнута
<Sveta> вообще я не очень разбираюсь в UEFI, а канала ##hardware-ru не нашла :-/
<andrex> опять филиал гугла
<andrex> !windows
<ubuntuhelp> Если Вы хотите поговорить о Microsoft Windows или получить какую-либо помощь по ней, то обращайтесь на канал ##windows. См. http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 , http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm и !equivalents.
<andrex> !search efi
<ubuntuhelp> Found: hacker, usernames, html, love, scp-also
<andrex> !search uefi
<ubuntuhelp> Found: html
<andrex> хм
<andrex> !uefi is <reply> Установка Ubuntu на платы с UEFI: http://bit.do/eSQEE
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, andrex
<andrex> !search usb
<ubuntuhelp> Found: usb, liveusb, mount, lsusb, label, palm, udev rules
<andrex> !usb
<ubuntuhelp> для установки Ubuntu на Flash тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/fullcircle/21/ubuntu_usb_%D0%B8_usb_%D1%84%D0%BB%D0%B5%D1%88%D0%BA%D0%B0 на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick и live USB тут: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<SergeyIT> муштра?
<andrex> да смотрю что есть) а так он уже свалил))
<andrex> кто спрашивал про винду
<Serafim> Да я не про Windows, а про то как вызвать загрузчик Grub2 (а через него Ubuntu) из меню BCD в режиме UEFI.
<Serafim> Чтобы не сносить родной загрузчик нового планшета
<andrex> а это безпонятия
<Serafim> Любой нормальный загрузчик из меню BCD
<andrex> поставить как вариант на флеху загрузчик и пулять его. если планшет умеет в бут через флеху
<Serafim> Просто неприятно, когда Flash торчит сбоку. Обычно все образы ISO складываю на диск (или на карту памяти) и загружаю оттуда нормальным загрузчиком
<Serafim> Кстати, после загрузки Linux с Flash экран планшета остаётся в режиме Portrait...
<andrex> это тебе наверное надо на какойнить xdgdevelopers и там либо искать уже готовое рещение или создавать пост
<Serafim> Всё бесполезно... :( Мелко-Мягкие довели свой загрузчик отторжения всего чужого...
<SergeyIT> попил кофе... и так и не понял зачем убунту на планшете
<Serafim> Не обязательно Ubuntu. Любой Linux для запуска программ обслуживания Partimage, FSarchiver, Gparted
<Serafim> Если диск обслуживания загрузить (через Flash) - экран остаётся в режиме Portrait (боком то есть)
<SergeyIT> зачем это на планшете?
<Serafim> Чем делать Backup?
<SergeyIT> а нужно?
<Serafim> То
<Serafim> Сдохнет память - и с ней свя работа
<Serafim> Тогда смартфоны и планшеты - просто игрушки
<SergeyIT> работа на планшете... это что за работа?
<SergeyIT> работу сбросить нельзя на флешку?
<Serafim> Ну, инвалидам удобно. Тем, кому трудно подняться, чтоб за письменныйстол сесть
<Serafim> Установка 100 программ в систему - тоже работа. Нужно чем-то копию системной partition делать
<SergeyIT> на 4pda не смотрел?
<Serafim> В начале 2010-х гг. был такой 4GB дистрибутив - PClinuxOS Full Monty. Там все нужные программы были предустановлены
<Serafim> Вы чем делаете копию своей системы: Partimage, FSarchiver, Acronis, Macrium?
<SergeyIT> сохраняю только нужные данные... систему не сохраняю
<Serafim> И причём тут PDA - если работает нормальная Windows 10, то заработает и Ubuntu
<SergeyIT> так ты же не хочешь сносить винду?
<SergeyIT> а вот заработает ли убунту нормально - не факт
<SergeyIT> а на 4pda.ru можно спросить
<Serafim> Да просто из загрузчика BootMgr хотел подгрузить ISO-образ Linux с предустановленными нужными программами.
<SergeyIT> так на форумах глянь темы... где-то проскакивало когда-то (но не с uefi)
<Serafim> Ни при чём здесь PDA. Просто Мелко-Мягкий загрузчик для UEFI не грузит ничего постороннего :( А если копий System Partition не делать - это как в нулевые годы жить. Перестала система загружаться - переустанавливай её и все 100 своих программ. А до появления UEFI - кое-что
<Serafim> грузилось. Тут Вы правы!
<Serafim> Настольный ПК загружается у меня из Grub4DOS или Grub2. Это нормально
<Serafim> А тут страшно пока сносить родной загрузчик
<andrex> ничего ты захотел. чтобы виндовый загрузчик грузил чето еще))
<Serafim> Тогда хотя бы через загрузчик промежуточный - на слэнге "костыль"
<andrex> на флешку ставь
<SergeyIT> вот человек помучался, но сделал https://www.linux.org.ru/forum/general/13968242
<SergeyIT> только подробностей нет
<andrex> только там еще наверное подписи efi стьят)) и он может с флехи не взлететь
<Serafim> "На флешку ставь" - пробовал на microSD. Но загрузка с неё не появляется в меню UEFI
<andrex> сикюрныйбут стоит
<andrex> видать фиг тогда че появится
<SergeyIT> а что за планшет и виндоуз?
<Serafim> "На флешку ставь" - пробовал на microSD. Только загрузка с неё не появляется в меню UEFI :(
<Serafim> 'На флешку ставь' - пробовал на microSD. Только загрузка с неё не появляется в меню UEFI :(
<Serafim> На флешку ставь - пробовал на microSD. Только загрузка с неё не появляется в меню UEFI :(
<andrex> и чо это было)
<andrex> Serafim, чо usb нет чтоли?
<andrex> с sd карты может тупо мне моч
<Serafim> Потеря связи с сервером
<andrex> да нифига
<Serafim> Не могу планшет загрузить с microSD
<Serafim> Сделал там две partitions, первую (активную) отформатировал FAT32 программой Yumi
<Serafim> дистрибутивы туда записал... А загрузки с неё нет
<andrex> usb есть?
<andrex> 2 рз спрашиваю
<andrex> чо вобще за планшет?
<andrex> уже тоже спрашивали
<Serafim> USB Flash отломится в дороге. И ещё нужно, чтобы загруженный Линукс экран умел разворачивать в нужную [сексуальную] ориентацию
<andrex> ты его сначала запусти а потом уже думай на счет поворотов
<Serafim> Планшет, естественно, Irbis (а какие ещё варианты?)
<andrex> irbis ни очем не говорит
<Serafim> А я запустил - и шея теперь болит от поворотов головы на 90 градусов
<Serafim> 2GB планшет Русской разработки с Windows 10 32 bit
<andrex> русской разработки планшетов не сущетвует в природе))
<andrex> ну коме тех что были в совке
<andrex> китаец под брендом ирбис
<Serafim> Можете в М-Видео попробовать - большой выбор
<Serafim> Гораздо интереснее, чем Android
<Serafim> Вот неизвестно только сколько протянет, особенно при работе на дешёвой microSD
<andrex> берешь usb флешку и накатываешь на нее образ аля cat iso > /dev/флешка и пробуешь бутать
<andrex> с microusb нифига не выйдет утебя
<andrex> *microsd
<Serafim> ??? Это какая такая принципиальная разница между USB Flash и microSD? Почему не выйдет? :(
<andrex> ставишь с установкой загрузчика на флеху. если запустится. и все утебя флешка будет нужна только чтобы загрузить ее
<Serafim> И запускал я с USB SystemRescueCD... Повёрнутый на 90 градусов вбок :(
<andrex> ну а дальше гуглишь по драйверам на сенсоры
<andrex> к твоей железке и как ее настроить чтобы было не 9- если планшет лень перевернуть а шея уже болит))
<Serafim> Почему нельзя поставить тот же загрузчик на microSD так, чтобы он был виден в меню UEFI?
<andrex> Serafim, к производителю вопрос. биоса))
<andrex> у меня на ноуте тоже не может
<Serafim> Планшет-то перевернуть не лень, а с клавиатурой что делать? Особенно если клавиши нужны для активизации ряда функций?
<andrex> усб клава виртуальная клава
<Serafim> Просто дело в разметке носителя, с которого пытаетесь загрузиться
<andrex> в чем проблема
<Serafim> Какая "виртуальная Клава" у SystemRescueCD?? :(
<andrex> блин все.  сам разбирайся. ибо я тебе не про rescue cd вобще
<Serafim> Если бы существовала Ubuntu Full Monty с массой предустановленных програм, возможностью программного разворота экрана - тогда другое дело
<andrex> говарю про катлеты ты читаешь про марковку
<Serafim> Спасибо Всем за помощь! Пора уходить, всего доброго!
<andrex> в rescue cd вобще ибо там консоль)
<andrex> все отображается как есть )
<SergeyIT> так у него вин 32 бита и уефи, а убунту с уефи только 64 битная - проблемы будут
<andrex> не небудут
<andrex> особенно если загрузочный раздел зафигачить на флешку
<andrex> чтобы загружаться с нее
<SergeyIT> ну не знаю.... что там за биос
<andrex> хотя для такого планшета  будет тяжко
<SergeyIT> экспериментировать надо, а он боится за вин, что все слететь может
<andrex> ну если он бутается с нее то сможет и просто загрузчик пускать с нее чтобы тот загрузл систему
<SergeyIT> проще работу сохранять через сеть и не мучаться
<andrex> а с ирбисами яб вобще не возился) потому что даже не купил бы
<andrex> ну и вобще с планшетом тварить всякую дич это смело)
<SergeyIT> но он похоже лежачий инвалид
<andrex> безпонятия) если говорит что в дорогу то нифига не лежачий))
<andrex> я только не понял зачем ему это все
<SergeyIT> а если не инвалид, то все равно инвалид на голову
<andrex> незнаю. просто может не понимать что делает и зачем ему это надо) может кто то посоветовал. но сам не понял что))
<andrex> https://www.dns-shop.ru/product/bed4eaec72a63330/101-planset-irbis-tw52-32-gbajt--klaviatura--cernyj/
<andrex> такой наверное))
<andrex> хотя 2 гига и 32 ром ппц мало для винды
<andrex> 64 в притык
<andrex> если не обновлять
<andrex> ну и поеративы надо 4 хотябы
<andrex> если он умудрится както поставить туда линь то загнется винда
#ubuntu-ru 2019-05-21
<CHeRuBaEL> Всем доброго времени суток
<shenmue> Sergey_IT:  ты везде
<Sergey_IT> Это ругательство? (
<shenmue> констанция факта
<Sergey_IT> опять ругаешься ((
<shenmue> с башем на ты? =)
<Sergey_IT> зачем мне баш... мне и так хорошо ;)
#ubuntu-ru 2019-05-22
<Sveta> Он не "везде", он "Сергей".
<mintdja> stas_sizonov[m]: приветствую. Не подскажешь на какой канал сходить чтоб попросить сменить владельца зарезервированного канала?
<diskin> mintdja, привет, на freenode?
<mintdja> diskin: привет. Да. Да уже выяснили... Там топик не в той кодировке. Проще забить ))
<diskin> mintdja, у меня на вкладке freenode написано, что есть канал #freenode, и там можно спросить: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/95GXppvMsR/
<mintdja> там и был )
<diskin> ну ок
<andrex> нафиг владельца менять просто прописать новый топик с норм кодировкой) либо когото в списк с avot
 * mintdja уже забил )))
<mintdja> andrex: дело в том, что канал зарезервирован. Т.е. там есть консерва, валеделец - пользователь один, а топик поставил пользователь 2. Обоих пользователей либо уже нет, либо они виртуальны, либо еще как ))) в итоге установить топик прав нет )
<andrex> пфф не аргумент
<andrex> есть иркопы для этого))
<andrex> хотя мне всеравно)
<mintdja> дык я об этом туда написал )
<mintdja> согласен
 * diskin вообще не в теме (
<diskin> консерва...
<andrex> chanserv
<diskin> ЛОЛ
<diskin> о, у нас тоже есть консерва. не замечал )
<andrex> если человеки из списка доступа давно афк то могут канал в принципе передать комуто)
<mintdja> она на всех зареганных каналах )
<mintdja> да по идее канал должен был дропнуться давно
<andrex> если пусой
<andrex> т
<mintdja> diskin: теперь ты в теме 8)
<diskin> mintdja, ну немного совсем )
<mintdja> глянул в логи с квирка где топик отображался нормально... но даже там... топик корявый в конце XD
<andrex> скорее кто то его спецом закосячил превысив лимит
<andrex> а не поменял кодировку))
<shenmue> вопрос по рейд0. расшареный рейд через самбу на мастдае виден как занятый на 150 гигов оО
<shenmue> вопрос по рейд0. расшареный рейд через самбу на мастдае виден как занятый на 150 гигов оО
<shenmue> ой
<CHeRuBaEL> Доброго времени суток
<csoxothuk> приветствую камрадов, помогите с регулярными выражениями в реврайтах нжиникса, плз
<diskin> ну и время ты выбрал для регулярных выражений... час ночи же.
<csoxothuk> не я выбрал приключение, приключение избрало меня)))
#ubuntu-ru 2019-05-23
<mintdja> Всем добра!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Настало время для сотрудничества Huawei + Yandex, даже название хорошее в уме вертится lol
<mintdja> хах )))
<Serafim> Кто-нибудь пробовал установить net.framework под wine Ubuntu Mate 18.04?
<andrex> берешь и ставишь в чем проблема то?
<Serafim> Зависает инсталлятор в конце "распаковки файлов"
<andrex> !wine
<ubuntuhelp> Программа для запуска Win-приложений в Linux.Установка и Настройка здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine и также на офф. канале #winehq см.также !winetricks
<andrex> Serafim, тебе на #winehq ибо проблемы вайна чисто проблемы вайна или твоего префикса
<Serafim> Да мой путь ещё подальше, потому что... директория .wine вообще у меня исчезла из папки пользователя
<mintdja> !winetricks
<ubuntuhelp> winetricks — это быстрый, хотя и не идеальный скрипт для загрузки и установки распространённых исполняемых библиотек, иногда необходимых для запуска программ в Wine. Подробней: http://goo.gl/8uPoL
<Serafim> Нет net.framework 4.5 в меню winetricks
<andrex> https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=25478
<csoxothuk> Камрады, извиняюсь за настойчивость, но мне нужна посильная помощь по регулярным выражениям в редиректах нжиникса.
<csoxothuk> Кто из джедаев уделит время пдавану?)
<diskin> csoxothuk1, я в nginx не силен, а на перле когда-то писал. что там конкретно непонятно?
<stas_sizonov[m]> mintdja: привет!
#ubuntu-ru 2019-05-24
<[Green]> re
<mintdja> stas_sizonov[m]: утра!
<mintdja> Всем добра!
<Sergey_IT> всё. На всех компах система на ssd
<shenmue> зачем?
<Sergey_IT> быстрее работают
<shenmue> враки
<Sergey_IT> докажи?
<shenmue> да легко. фпс в играх не изменится =)
<shenmue> а вот загрузка уровней это да
<Sergey_IT> а что такое игры?
<Sergey_IT> все дисковые операции быстрее в разы становятся... когда ОС загружается за 5 сек. - это приятно
<shenmue> ну ось ты включаешь раз в день.
<shenmue> а вот дисковые операции.. мне на ум тока рендер видео пришло.
<Sergey_IT> загрузка программ, больших документов, компиляция....
<Sergey_IT> для буков - нестрашно тряхнуть/ударить
#ubuntu-ru 2019-05-25
<shenmue> pv /dev/zero > /dev/null
<shenmue> какая полезная фиговина
#ubuntu-ru 2019-05-26
<newbie|2> Добрый вечер всем
<Sergey_IT> и тебе утра
<shenmue> ночь на дворе
<newbie|2> Ничего, ещё месяц будет прибавляться день
<newbie|2> Джордано Бруно не зря сгорел вместо Галилео Галилея
<shenmue> ну церковь до сих пор осуждает копание в мироздании
<newbie|2> "Осуждать" она способна лишь до тех пор, пока не придёт нормальная наука
<shenmue> не makeйте ибо бинарен мир наш
<newbie|2> "Бинарным" мир людей станет, когда мозг и компьютер заговорят на одном языке
<Sergey_IT> хвилософы...
<shenmue> а оно надо?
<newbie|2> Когда для обмена между человеком и машиной уже не будут нужны глаза, уши, пальцы и голос
<newbie|2> Когда интерфейс станет полностью "внутренним"
<newbie|2> и скорость передачи данных по нему сравняется с USB 3.1 или SATA
<shenmue> будет то человечем зваться?
<newbie|2> то, что сейчас вы называете данной, конкретной инсталляцией операционной системы вашего персонального компьютера
<newbie|2> Он срастётся с вами
<newbie|2> а та инфа, которая определяет вашу личность, будет храниться на HDD и в "облаке"
<shenmue> хех. а многие, в том числе и ваш покорный, относится к татуировкам и пирсингу отрицательно.  терпимо разве что в ушки серёжки
<shenmue> не говоря уже о том, что то какая то от лешего штука будет вставлена в башку
<shenmue> фу же
<newbie|2> Да не в уши серёжки, а в мозг - электроды
<shenmue> ну еще протезирование можно понять.
<newbie|2> И не "фу", а выхода нет другого
<newbie|2> В 1950-х годах обещали инвалидам сделать био-электронные протезы
<newbie|2> Потом в 1970-х обещали...
<shenmue> не знаю что там под этим подрузомевают, н осейчас на основе мозговых волн, и импульсов и микродвижений мыщц возле культей- считывают движения и можно по сути силой мысли так же управлять механической конечнотью
<newbie|2> В XXI веке сделали несколько десятков штук таких супер-протезов по цене эдак 60 тыс. долларов за штуку
<newbie|2> только капля это в море
<shenmue> частично так же востонавливают слух и зрение.
<shenmue> с этим понятное дело сложнее ибо мозг
<newbie|2> Году эдак в 2001-м обсуждали мы пересадку Мулдашевым человеческого глаза...
<newbie|2> Только никак я не мог добиться ответа - видит пересаженный глаз или не видит?
<shenmue> речь не о пересадке а о прямой трансляции в мозг с внешнего источника захвата
<newbie|2> А чтобы сделать рвбочий протез глаза
<newbie|2> - это сложно, так как глаз - это вырост мозга. Они неразъёмны
<newbie|2> Для того, чтобы что-то "транслировать" в человеческий мозг, нужно изучить его язык до такой степени
<shenmue> ролики - про людей которые впервые что то услышали
<shenmue> их много
<newbie|2> чтобы на этом языке писать, как на бейсике или фортране
<newbie|2> В 1996 году появилась масса роликов про людей, которые что-то увидели через чёрную повязку из плотной ткани
<shenmue> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Кохлеарный_имплантат во
<newbie|2> только дальше цирковых демонстраций дело это не пошло (хотя обещали многое)
<newbie|2> Слепые так слепыми и остались
<shenmue> утановка в организме пациента устройства, способного преобразовывать электрические импульсы, поступающие с внешнего микрофона, в сигналы, понятные нервной системе
<shenmue> ты немног опропустил =)  но техника далеко ушла от твоих знаний =)
<newbie|2> Нервная система должна еще приспособиться к такой технике
<newbie|2> Полноценного слуха и зрения невозможно создать на этом пути
<newbie|2> Не инженер переводит на язык мозга (которого он не знает)
<newbie|2> А мозг пытается приспособиться к поделке инженера
<Sergey_IT> вы о чем? Что такое сознание и как оно устроено еще никто не знает...
<newbie|2> Так или иначе - основа мышления - речь, а речь поддаётся формализации и записи на технические носители
<newbie|2> плюс еще зрительные образы
<newbie|2> которые тоже оцифровываются
<shenmue>  честна говоря биология не твой конек =)
<shenmue> ты же не дуумаешь так: мне надо сейчас поднять руку на 55 градусов, повернуть кисть, сжать в кулак, и выставить средний палец и показат ьтому хаму на бехе.
<shenmue> ты просто это делаешь и даже понятия не имеешь какие мыщцы надо напряч а какие освободить для такого движения.
<newbie|2> а биология - это сейчас не конёк, а тормоз
<newbie|2> по поводу протезирования скажу ещё вот что
<newbie|2> стоимость одного искусственного зуба сравнялась с ценой хорошего смартфона или планшета
<shenmue> тормоз на пути к чему?
<newbie|2> хотя зуб и компьютер несопоставимы ни по сложности, ни по функционалу
<newbie|2> это свидетельствует о том, что в электронике есть прогресс, а в медицине (основанной на биологии) прогресса, увы, нет
<newbie|2> "тормозом" я назвал биологию потому, что биологическая оболочка человека неремонтопригодна
<newbie|2> она не предназначена для длительного функционирования
<Sergey_IT> пока ни один комп не проработал 70 лет
<newbie|2> она вообще является результатом не процесса проектирования (как мы проектируем технические устройства), а процесса эволюции
<newbie|2> а конкретному компу нет нужды работать 70 лет
<Sergey_IT> так и человеку тоже
<newbie|2> так как вся информация из его памяти переписывается в новые компы
<Sergey_IT> информация - это не разум
<newbie|2> а содержимое человеческой памяти безвозвратно теряется в результате смерти мозга
<Sergey_IT> ты уверен нв 100%
<newbie|2> информация - основа разума
<newbie|2> разум без информации невозможен
<newbie|2> потерявший память человек выбывает из общества
<Sergey_IT> информация без разума бессмысленнна
<newbie|2> а в мире компьютеров информация сохраняется на 100%
<Sergey_IT> и зачем она нужна?
<newbie|2> она нужна потребителям, которые в состоянии её содержательно интерпретировать
<Sergey_IT> то есть разум первичен!
<newbie|2> машинный интеллект - тоже разум, хотя пока и несовершенный
<Sergey_IT> тут ты не прав - это не разум
<newbie|2> ...вторичный, но в некотором смысле более надёжный, вечный
<Sergey_IT> вечного ничего нет
<newbie|2> в отличие от разума на биологической основе
<newbie|2> ...старение и смерть которого выражается в необратимой утрате информации
<newbie|2> Поэтому я и назвал биологию "тормозом"
<Sergey_IT> информации о чем?
<Sergey_IT> этот тормоз создал разум, к примеру
<newbie|2> да обо всём, что увидено, услышано, прочувствовано и познано в жизни
<Sergey_IT> а это все надо сохранять?
<newbie|2> борьба за продление жизни - это стремление сохранить как можно дольше накопленные в течение жизни сведения
<Sergey_IT> бред
<newbie|2> если не стремиться к этому - нечего и продлять биологическую жизнь
<newbie|2> тогда пусть всё течёт своим чередом
<shenmue>  зря ты сомневаешся в нашей природе
<newbie|2> и закончится распадом на атомы
<newbie|2> Да я как раз и не сомневаюсь в том, что век индивидуума очерчен биологическими ограничениями (эффектом Хайфлика например)
<newbie|2> и пока разум из биологической оболочки не уйдёт во что-то более прочное - никакого реального улучшения жизни не будет
<shenmue> Sergey_IT мышление простое. наш потенциал ограничевает наша биология.  так же как скажем производительност ьпроццесоров ограничевает скорость движения электричества по проводам.  как то вот так
<shenmue> ну я так понял. точка зрения у человека такая. имеет право на сущестование.
<newbie|2> ограничивает то , что мы являемся заложниками биологического организма, который не создавался по понятному нам проекту
<newbie|2> недолговечен и неремонтоприроден
<newbie|2> не унифицирован с техническими системами по протоколу обмена информацией
<newbie|2> хотя производительность нынешнего процессора ограничена скоростью электрона
<newbie|2> ничто не мешает заменить процессор одного принципиального типа на другой
<newbie|2> при полной сохранности информации, которую обрабатывает комп
<Sergey_IT> ограниченное представление... мы еще ничего не знаем о природе, в том числе и разума
<newbie|2> потому, что биологический разум не создан по нашему проекту
<Sergey_IT> нью механисцизм
<Sergey_IT> если говорить о философии
<newbie|2> и невозможно улучшить то, в чём мы не разобрались
<shenmue> https://hsto.org/getpro/habr/post_images/a3a/79d/774/a3a79d774d534a9ae0c94db3ec2d21c7.gif игра на баш написанная
<Sergey_IT> развитие науки - это где-то лет 200... 10 поколений...
<newbie|2> развитие материалистической науки как системы - лет 250
<newbie|2> не каждая наука сводится к материализму
<newbie|2> веды, например, существовали до рождества Христова
<Sergey_IT> ну вот - ты уже задумался о том что не все так просто )
<newbie|2> только блага современной цивилизации невозможно создать на основе вед
<newbie|2> кришнаиты пытались построить летающую тарелку на основе текста "Вайманика-Шастры"
<Sergey_IT> а нужно? Им это не нужно было. А что нужно - никто не знает. Знают только о своих хотелках
 * shenmue насторожился 
<shenmue> а как же иллюминаты? =)
<newbie|2> только дело закончилось у них асфальтированием взлётно-посадочной площадки
<newbie|2> нормальная человеческая жизнь нужна всем
<Sergey_IT> что считать нормальной?
<Sergey_IT> почти вся наука работает на военные разработки
<newbie|2> свободу от проблем, вызванных несовершенством тела (биологического организма)
<newbie|2> даже если переключится на "мирные" - тело, организм они не смогут принципиально усовершенствовать
<Sergey_IT> а надо?
<newbie|2> если не надо - прогресс тогда лишён смысла
<Sergey_IT> так он в принципе лишен смысла - назови этот смысл, кроме хотелок
<newbie|2> побоку науку - все гурьбой в церковь (костёл, мечеть)
<Sergey_IT> я этого не говорил... занимайся тем, что тебя интересует
<newbie|2> смысл в преодолении установленных Природой ограничений
<shenmue> по моему смысл прогресса - в поисках непознаного. а у тебя получается усовершестовавание себя. это очень узкое направление из всего что есть
<newbie|2> Непознанным увлекались с 1990-х годов
<Sergey_IT> непознанным увлекались во все времена
<newbie|2> в смысле неОпознанным :)
<shenmue> того - чего мы еще не знаем- ответов
<Sergey_IT> и неопознанным тоже раньше
<newbie|2> ответ может быть и в принцпе отрицательным. Нужны технологии обеспечения жизни
<Sergey_IT> а мы пока ответов и не знаем - умеем описывать математически некоторые явления
<newbie|2> описАть - ещё не значит подчинить себе, поставить на службу
<Sergey_IT> об этом я вообще не говорю
<newbie|2> ответом может быть и осознание безысходности ситуации
<newbie|2> только никого не обрадует такой ответ
<Sergey_IT> так надо развиватся, думать и т.д.
<Sergey_IT> и не создавать "идолов" в науке
<newbie|2> ...словом - бороться за всё хорошее против всего плохого
<newbie|2> это как раз - риторика 1990-х, когда казалось, будто с приходом XXI века настанет "Эра Водолея"
<newbie|2> только не случилось в науке чуда
<Sergey_IT> ничего не казалось, с чего ты взял?
<Sergey_IT> для народа "чудес" много произошло - компы, сотовая звязь, цифровые технологии... в медицине много чего
<Sergey_IT> но наука (физика) в кризисе - не знает куда двигаться
<newbie|2> "Развиваться" - это смотря как... В прошлый раз бот Ubuntuhelp напитался такой философской дискуссии в чате и начал потОм периодически выдавать философские сентенции (не всегда к месту)
<newbie|2> это тоже можно назвать "развитием"
<newbie|2> только ни к чему оно
<Sergey_IT> развитие наших знаний ни к чему?
<Sergey_IT> все сделает иск.интелект?
<newbie|2> оно должно быть обращено к некой цели
<newbie|2> да. Можно назвать целью искусственный интеллект
<Sergey_IT> так цель всегда была - узнать как устроен мир и кто мы такие
<newbie|2> есть ещё приоритетная цель - выжить
<newbie|2> а вот с этим - не очень хорошо
<newbie|2> ни в индивидуальном, ни в коллективном плане
<Sergey_IT> как мне лет 40 назад говорил один философ - искусственный интеллект создать невозможно, так как сам  интеллект не может себя познать полностью, поэтому не сможет воспроизвести
<newbie|2> продолжительность жизни человека как биологического организма упёрлась в предел
<Sergey_IT> ну с этим можно поспорить... ограничений принципиальных нет
<Sergey_IT> только вот что делать с перенаселением
<newbie|2> эффект Хайфлика хотя бы (клетка делится не более n раз)
<Sergey_IT> n - у разных организмов отличается
<Sergey_IT> и механизмы уже изучаются...
<newbie|2> у любого многоклеточного организма существует своё n
<newbie|2> можно изучить что угодно - и упереться в тупик
<Sergey_IT> можно... но все течет - все меняется
<newbie|2> т. е. смертность многоклеточных запрограммирована их конструкцией
<shenmue> не все же такие
<newbie|2> развитие многоклеточного организма из одной клетки ведёт к неразъёмности конструкции
<newbie|2> пока все многоклеточные - такие
<Sergey_IT> да... и это изучается... и многое другое. Только вот от старости умирает очень мало особей
<shenmue> есть неуязвимые тихоходки, и бесмертные некторые виды медуз, деревьев и кораловых колоний
<newbie|2> а необходимое для эволюции различие генетического кода для каждого организма ведёт к невзаимозаменяемости частей
<Sergey_IT> так они тоже не вечные - погибают от других причин
<shenmue> ну от старения не умирают.
<shenmue> тихоходки умирают зато они самые неуязвимые из всех живых организмов.
<Sergey_IT> и чего мы разошлись ))). Пока мы вообще ничего не знаем - дикари!
<newbie|2> среди одноклеточных есть "вечные" - отпочковавшиеся от клетки, существовавшей на заре эволюции
<Sergey_IT> тогда и люди - вечные - из одной клетки когда-то все произошли
<shenmue> ты про цианобактерии?  они не вечные
<newbie|2> "вечность" можно понимать и как полную сохранность накопленных в течение жизни знаний и опыта
<newbie|2> а этим компьютеры отличаются от людей в выгодную сторону
<newbie|2> найдутся файлы переписанные с дисков, а туда с дискет, а туда со стримеров, а туда с катушек магнитных лент ЕС ЭВМ, а  туда с перфокарт
<newbie|2> причём это - всё те же самые файлы - бит в бит
<newbie|2> это и есть компьютерная "вечность", в биологическом мире не достижимая
<Sergey_IT> и где тут вечность?
<newbie|2> переписанная с одного носителя на другой программа делает то же самое, что и 20, 30, 40 лет назад
<newbie|2> а материальные носители - разные
<Sergey_IT> ага, если есть эмулятор того железа
<newbie|2> гибель одного из материальных носителей не означает утраты программы
<newbie|2> исходные тексты можно передавать из поколения в поколение, не обязательно бинарники
<newbie|2> Все, пора уходить. Пусть бот Ubuntuhelp разжуёт всё это, а потом плюётся отдельными философскими кусками. Всем спокойной ночи.
<Sergey_IT> ты все о гипотезах каких-то говоришь.... вот лет через 100 проверят, думаю очень много чего потеряется
<Sergey_IT> вот ушел и инфа пропадет... логи-то не пишутся, а говорит о вечности
#ubuntu-ru 2020-05-23
<JohnDoe_71Rus> народ, а 14.04 дропнули из репов?
<andrex> фз. вроде доя тез кто нге поддердивается у убунты есть какието репы аля old или как то так
<andrex> для тех кто не поддерживается...*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот беда E: /var/cache/apt/archives/gcc-9-base_9.3.0-11ubuntu0~14.04_amd64.deb: не удалось синхронизировать файл «/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci//control»: Структуру необходимо почистить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как почистить?
<andrex> нууу это либо ошибка в файлах либо ошибка в диске
<andrex> удалением или проверкой на ошибки диска))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> походу некоторые пакеты криво качаются, пишет не структура дебиан
<JohnDoe_71Rus> проверка диска помогла
